# China Automobile Industry, Technology (NEV, Driverless, etc): News & Images



## TaiShang

*No more free ride for foreign business in China.*

*****

*Anti-trust investigation expands to foreign automobile giants*

*By Cathy Wong Source:Global Times*

German automobile giant Daimler AG's subsidiary luxury brand Mercedes-Benz confirmed Tuesday *it is cooperating with China's anti-monopoly watchdog over an investigation*, after its Shanghai office was reportedly "raided" Monday. 

"We are actively assisting the authorities in their investigation," the company told the Global Times Tuesday, but declined to provide further details or the nature of the investigation. 

The automaker's Shanghai office had been raided by anti-trust officials from the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) Monday, according to Jiemian, a media outlet affiliated to Shanghai United Media Group. 

The report also said investigators interviewed many senior executives and confiscated computers during their surprise visit. 

*According to a Tuesday report by China National Radio, NDRC's Shanghai branch and the Hubei provincial price bureau found car giants Chrysler and Audi to be engaging in monopolistic practices, and both will be punished accordingly. *

Both Chrysler and Audi could not be reached for comment by press time Tuesday. 

Daimler announced over the weekend that starting from September, it will "take the initiative" to lower the prices of more than 10,000 auto parts, in response to the NDRC's investigation, by an average of 15 percent.

The cut followed a sweeping reduction of prices for repair and maintenance services that Mercedes-Benz announced last month, Reuters reported.

*Some automakers, including Audi and Jaguar Land Rover, also announced price cuts in July after the NDRC started an anti-trust investigation, reported the Beijing Times.* 

Hao Qingfeng, an automobile industry expert and deputy secretary general of China Consumer Protection Law Society, believes overpricing is the main reason behind the Mercedes-Benz investigation, as foreign automobile companies tend to overcharge Chinese customers due to a lack of fair competition among market players.

"The investigation is served as an act in displaying China's governance over the industry and protection over the automobile market," noted Hao. 

Hao said regulation has not been enough since China opened its automobile market to foreign companies, but has improved in recent years after the establishment of the Anti-monopoly Bureau under the Ministry of Commerce, the introduction of anti-monopoly law, and its latest series of investigations into the industry. 

Jia Xinguang, another auto analyst, believes the main objective of recent investigations is not only to drive down product prices, but also to eliminate problematic practices among the big players, such as setting a fixed price for distributors. 

The three automakers are among the latest foreign companies to come under investigation by Chinese regulators, who have stepped up anti-monopoly efforts in industries ranging from pharmaceuticals to electronics.

In 2013, a total of 353 million yuan ($56.7 million) in fines have been imposed on overseas firms including Samsung, LG and Chimei Innolux, while domestic brands like liquor makers Kweichow Moutai and Wuliangye have been fined 450 million yuan for price fixing.

The investigation comes after another anti-monopoly investigation into Microsoft Corp. last month, when officials raided four of the technology giant's offices across the country. 

Unlike Microsoft, the monopoly of the giant automakers in China is not caused by their leading technology, said Chen Ji, Director of China Center for the research of Industrial Economics at Capital University of Economics and Business

"The quality of domestically produced cars is no worse than these foreign automobiles, but Chinese customers still tend to be attracted to well-known foreign brands," Chen told the Global Times. 

Chen believes anti-monopoly investigations do not only target foreign companies, but major State-owned enterprises are also part of the far-reaching investigations. 

Mercedes-Benz recalls Smart Fortwo

Mercedes-Benz will recall 57,843 vehicles on the Chinese mainland due to risks associated with short circuits, the country’s quality watchdog said on Tuesday.

The recall, starting on August 22, involves imported gasoline powered Smart Fortwo models produced between October 5, 2010 and June 2, 2014, according to the General Administration of Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine.

The producer will fix a problem with the warm water shut-off valve, which may trigger a short circuit after prolonged repeated use.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Dismantling Auto Monopoly

_Chinese car owners may finally be able to breathe a sigh of relief after years of being overcharged_

By Deng Yaqing






COSTLY MAINTENANCE: An Audi sedan at a repair center in Shanghai on August 6 (CFP)

Deng Ouya, a Chinese Canadian who works as an IT engineer in Montreal, has nurtured an enthusiasm for cars since he was still a student in his homeland. "I bought my Mercedes-Benz GLK 350 at the price of 50,000 Canadian dollars ($45,800) when migrating to Canada, but the price for the same model assembled in China is 450,000 yuan ($73,100) or so in the Chinese market," Deng told Beijing Review.

*Moreover, the prices of auto parts can be as astoundingly expensive as those of finished cars in the Chinese market. This inequality largely owes to the monopolistic position of foreign carmakers.*

*Qiao Liang, executive member of the Society of Automotive Engineers of China, stated that a monopoly formed by part suppliers has kept the prices of automobile components at such a high level, as distributors don't have a say in the process. For example, while it may only cost about $50 to replace a certain individual auto part in isolation, carmakers may require consumers to have a full complement of associated parts needlessly replaced, which can be as expensive as $500, said Qiao.*

To tackle the exorbitant charges encompassing finished cars, auto parts and car maintenance in China's consumer market, Chinese authorities have launched a wave of anti-trust investigations into carmakers involved in suspect activity. *Li Pumin, Secretary General of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), said on August 6 that two separate anti-trust investigations into Chrysler and Audi have found that the two multinational carmakers have pursued monopolistic practices and will be punished. The NDRC has also finished investigations into 12 Japanese companies and found monopolistic behaviors in auto parts and bearing prices.*

According to China's Anti-Monopoly Law, *the NDRC is entitled to charge violators with fines ranging from 1 to 10 percent of their annual sales in the Chinese market.* In response to the ongoing anti-trust probes initiated by Chinese supervisors, *the foreign carmakers involved such as Chrysler, BMW and Mercedes-Benz have scrambled to launch price cuts, demonstrating a willingness to cooperate with authorities so as to alleviate any prospective punishment.*

Hubei Provincial Price Bureau has decided to fine four BMW dealers in Wuhan, the provincial capital, a combined 1.63 million yuan ($264,800) for deceptive pricing and setting unified prices for pre-delivery inspections. It's also reported that Audi may confront a fine as high as 1.8 billion yuan ($292 million), which is equivalent to 1 percent of the company's total sales in 2013.

*Obviously, price reductions and fines are not the ultimate purpose of the anti-monopoly drive. Only when the flaws and loopholes in the circulation and aftersales services of China's automobile market are eliminated can the interests of Chinese consumers be protected from infringement in the long term.*

*A squeezed market*

Since China replaced the United States as the largest car market in 2009, auto trade magnates have commonly uttered sentiments such as, "we have positioned China as our most important market."

Nevertheless, *the fact remains that Chinese consumers have to pay far more than their overseas counterparts for the same car and after-sales services. Experts believe it's the super-national treatment these foreign players have historically received that has given rise to their monopoly.*

In the early years of reform and opening up, local governments used to provide foreign companies with numerous preferential policies on land and tax, which, combined with defective supervision system, allowed them to develop a "double standard" in the manufacturing and marketing of products, said Yu Fenghui, a financial commentator.

Aside from that, the Administration of Automobile Brand Sales Implementing Procedures, which has been in operation for nearly 10 years, has inadvertently enabled the vertical monopoly throughout the linked areas of marketing, maintenance and repair to persist. As the document stipulates, the network plan of the same automobile brand shall, in general, be formulated and implemented by a domestic company. Foreign carmakers that sell automobiles in China must authorize a domestic company, or establish a company in China as their automobile general distributor in accordance with the relevant state provisions, to formulate and implement their network plans.

By virtue of their autonomy in drawing up and carrying out these plans, some carmakers have managed to place a high margin on imported cars by setting floor prices and forbidding trans-regional transactions. Moreover, they can also manipulate the supply and prices of auto parts.

*To decide whether auto parts are overpriced, authorities tend to use a measurement technique, dividing what it will cost to buy all the parts of a car from dealers with the guide price of a finished car set by the carmaker. If this index surpasses 400 percent, it can be deduced that car buyers are being overcharged when purchasing auto parts.*

It's not rare to see such cases in the Chinese market. According to a report jointly released in April by the Insurance Association of China and the China Automotive Maintenance and Repair Trade Association, the index for Mercedes-Benz C-Class W204 hit an eye-popping 1,273 percent.

*Zhang Yu, Managing Director of Automotive Foresight, a consulting company, disclosed that the profit earned in China by some luxury carmakers by selling a car may be equivalent to that earned by selling 10 cars in other countries. Therefore, premium brands will bear the brunt of the wave of anti-trust investigations.*

Shi Jianhua, Deputy Secretary General of China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, suggested that the relevant government departments are trying to further improve the Administration of Automobile Brand Sales Implementing Procedures, so as to effectively boost the healthy development of the automobile industry.

*No protectionism*

*"All companies are equal in the eyes of the Anti-Monopoly Law. The law does not specially target foreign investors," said Shen Danyang, spokesman of the Ministry of Commerce, in response to a backlash to the investigations, with some opining that the Chinese Government is restraining the development of foreign enterprises.*

Indeed, when the Anti-Monopoly Law initially came into force, China's first move was to target large domestic enterprises, as was the case in the investigations against telecom operators China Unicom and China Telecom in 2011 and alcohol makers Kweichow Moutai and Wuliangye starting at the end of 2012.

Shen said the recent anti-monopoly investigations concerning a number of foreign companies are to promote fair competition and protect consumers' rights. "Probes on monopolistic practices are universal 
practices. Companies in China, no matter whether they are domestic or foreign, must bear the burden of legal responsibility if they violate Chinese laws."

*Over the course of developed markets' evolution, there has been no lack of severe anti-monopoly cases in countries like the United States involving both native and outside companies. In September 2013, to give but one recent example, the U.S. Department of Justice announced that nine Japanese auto part suppliers including Hitachi Automobile, Mitsubishi Electric and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries had been fined $740 million for price manipulation.*

With the ongoing round of anti-trust probes, the Chinese Government has shown its devotion to creating a favorable environment for both domestic and foreign companies to compete on an equal footing, while effectively protecting the interests and rights of Chinese consumers, said Shen.

Email us at: dengyaqing@bjreview.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Auto quality gap between domestic, foreign brands narrows: study*

The initial quality of new domestic-made vehicles continued to improve "significantly" and the quality gap between Chinese and international brands have narrowed, a study showed.

Global marketing information services firm J.D. Power released the findings earlier this week in its 2014 China Initial Quality Study.

*Now in its 15th year, the study examined problems experienced by new vehicle owners within the first two to six months of ownership in two distinct categories -- design-related problems, and defects and malfunctions.*

The gap in quality between domestic and international brands continued to narrow for the fourth consecutive year in 2014, the company noted in a report.

"The domestic brands are focused on and have been successful in improving initial quality," said Tony Zhou, automotive research director at J.D. Power China operations.

*"However, more marketing actions should be taken to build brand image and influence, which are other critical elements for the Chinese brands, especially in tier-2 and tier-3 cities," Zhou added.*

J.D. Power polled some 21,000 new vehicle owners in 51 Chinese cities from April to August. The survey involved 212 vehicle models belonging to 62 brands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese motors at Sao Paulo Auto Show*



​
Visitors examine an "S5" designed by China's Jac Motors at the Sao Paulo Auto Exhibition in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov. 6, 2014. (Xinhua/Xu Zijian)



​
A model poses beside a "Celler" decorated with the image of Brazilian national flag at the Sao Paulo Auto Exhibition in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov. 6, 2014. (Xinhua/Xu Zijian)



​
Visitors examine a Volvo "V40" by China's Geely at the Sao Paulo Auto Exhibition in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov. 6, 2014. (Xinhua/Xu Zijian)



​
Visitors look at a golden "S5" designed by China's Jac Motors at the Sao Paulo Auto Exhibition in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov. 6, 2014. (Xinhua/Xu Zijian)



​
A man looks at an "e6" zero emission car by China's BYD at the Sao Paulo Auto Exhibition in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov. 6, 2014. (Xinhua/Xu Zijian)



​
A model poses beside an "FE7" Hybird car of China's Geely Motors at the Sao Paulo Auto Exhibition in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov. 6, 2014. (Xinhua/Xu Zijian)



​
Visitors examine a "Tiggo5" designed by China's Chery at the Sao Paulo Auto Exhibition in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov. 6, 2014. (Xinhua/Xu Zijian)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Geely becomes a calling card for China’s automobile industry*
June 08, 2015





Workers examine a new car on the assembling line at Geely Auto Ningbo factory in Ningbo, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Photo/ Xinhua)


20 Geely Borui automobiles were recently handed over to the Service Bureau for Diplomatic Missions, to be used on diplomatic occasions. This is a reflection of Geely’s efforts in independent innovation, promoting core competitiveness, and brand power. Through its advanced technology and high quality products and services, Geely Automobile is polishing the image of China’s automobile industry around the world.

*In order to cultivate talent and develop innovation capacity, Zhejiang Geely Holding Group has founded Beijing Geely University, Sanya University, and Geely Automotive Engineering Research Institute. But in the view of Li Shufu, chairman of Geely Holding Group, this is still far from enough and overseas acquisition will play a key role in the company’s development. *

After taking over the London Taxi Corporation Ltd and Drivetrain Systems International Pty Ltd, in 2009 Geely Group acquired Volvo Cars Corporation. “You will not get core technologies from investment cooperation. Through the acquisition of Volvo Cars Corporation, Volvo represents a good partner that is able and willing to help Geely enhance its innovation capacity,” said Li Shufu.

As an iconic product of Geely Automobile under Volvo’s contribution, Geely Borui was designed by the vice-president of design. In order to realize Geely’s goal of building an excellent car for everyone, An Conghui, CEO of Geely Holding Group sets very strict demands on the quality of Geely cars. Due to the pursuit of perfection, Geely products have become very popular in the market.

In 2015, though domestic automobile sales fell, Geely’s performance was outstanding. In April, Geely sold 38,648 cars, 45 percent higher than the same period last year. Sales from January to April were 180,643 units, up 44 percent year-on-year.

In May Geely Group started construction of a new factory in Belarus and at the same time Volvo also declared its intention to set up a new factory in South Carolina of the U.S. With the support of Volvo, the internationalization of Geely will be faster and more stable, said Li Shufu.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*China April Auto Sales Rise 6.4% as Dealers Dangle Discounts*

China’s passenger-vehicle sales rose for the eighth time in nine months, with General Motors Co. and Toyota Motor Corp. reporting increased deliveries in April as dealers offered discounts to reduce stockpiles.

Retail sales of cars, SUVs and multipurpose vehicles climbed 6.4 percent to 1.72 million units last month, according to the China Passenger Car Association. Deliveries gained 6.7 percent to 7.36 million units in the first four months of this year.

Dealers in China offered average discounts of 18 percent off the automakers’ recommended selling price, according to estimates by Bank of America Merrill Lynch. Inventory levels -- measured by the number of days a dealer needs to sell its stock -- have remained above what’s considered healthy for eight consecutive months, data from the China Automobile Dealer Association showed. China’s government halved the purchase tax for smaller-engine models as of October to prop up a key pillar of the economy.


“Many car buyers in China have been accustomed to incentives,” said Steve Man, a Hong Kong-based auto industry analyst for Bloomberg Intelligence. “Automakers are also using marketing ploys like rebates and cheap financing to lure consumers into the showrooms and buy new cars.”

Sport utility vehicle jumped 36 percent last month and multipurpose vehicle sales rose 2.7 percent, while car sales declined 4.5 percent, according to the association.

*VW, BYD*
A check with popular car-pricing website Bitauto showed dealers offering discounts of as much as 35 percent for models including Volkswagen AG’s Jetta and Polo compact cars, BYD Co.’s F0 and F3 sedans and Ford Motor Co.’s Fiesta.

GM’s sales in China rose 7.5 percent to 277,979 units last month, with SUV deliveries doubling from a year earlier. Toyota’s sales in the country climbed 9.2 percent to 101,100 vehicles. Among local carmakers, FAW Car Co. cited fierce competition in reporting deliveries that slumped 37 percent to 13,608 units.


Local automakers have increased their share of the passenger-vehicle market thanks to entry-level SUV models. Local brands’ market share rose by 1.8 percentage points in the first quarter to 45 percent, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

China should refrain from using short-term policies such as last year’s purchase tax cut to stimulate auto sales, according to Chen Bin, who helped oversee the auto sector as head of the top policy making National Development and Reform Commission’s industry department until 2014. Such measures may result in overly fast expansion and increase the risks of a steep downturn once they expire, Chen said last month in an interview.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...angled-discounts-in-april?cmpid=yhoo.headline

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

This thread is to pool news and analyses on Chinese automakers, spare part manufacturers etc. (home brands and acquisitions).

Welcome all to contribute 
*
**

Volvo reports double-digit sales growth for H1*
Xinhua, July 5, 2016

Volvo Cars reported sales of over 256,563 cars in the first half of 2016, with growth in all major sales regions.

Volvo Cars reported a solid double-digit sales increase for the first six months of the year, posting growth of 10.5 percent compared to the same period in 2015. Sales of the new Volvo XC90 were the main growth driver globally, according to a press release from the company on Monday,

In Europe, sales rose by 10.3 percent to 138,851 cars as a result of strong performances in key markets such as Sweden, Germany, Britain and France. The XC60 was the best-sold Volvo model in the region, while the new XC90 also saw strong demand.

In the United States, the company delivered close to 25 percent more cars over the six-month period.

China was Volvo's largest single market in the first half with 40,688 cars sold, an increase of 6.3 percent year-on-year, driven by growing demand for the new XC90 as well as the locally produced XC60 and S60L sedan.

In June, Volvo retail sales increased by 10.6 percent overall compared to the same month in 2015, marking the 13th consecutive month of global retail sales growth for the car maker.

Volvo Cars, which was acquired by Chinese automaker Geely in 2010, employs nearly 29,000 people worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Jughead

Thank you for creating this thread @TaiShang. I'm sure I will get to read some interesting stuff here

A few years ago, I had an opportunity to interact with many China-based suppliers to the US BIG 3 Auto Companies...a large part of their supply-chain was China dependent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_Bro @TaiShang 
Thanks for creating this thread. 
The following shows the potential convergence of technology in the auto industry, perhaps?
_
--------
*Tech companies' move to shake up auto industry*
China Daily, June 28, 2016





_Zhiche Auto displays its first internet car at the auto show in Beijing in April. [Photo / China Daily]_


Zhiche Auto, a Beijing-based tech startup, aims to replicate Apple Inc's success with the iPhone, but in China's automobile industry.

Founded at the end of 2014 with a team of 80 people, Zhiche announced a plan to kick off small-scale production of self-driving cars in 2017. And it favors the "asset light" approach－inviting original equipment manufacturers to produce cars based on its designs.

"Apple doesn't invent much innovative hardware. But by creatively assembling existing components, the company provides a brand-new user experience. That is the goal we want to achieve with cars," said CEO Shen Haiyin.

Zhiche's ambition may seem like pie in the sky, but it is far from the only pie up there. An increasing number of Chinese tech companies have one after another made moves to "disrupt" the country's automobile manufacturing industry using a big pool of cash and their expertise in big data, artificial intelligence and other internet-enabled technologies.

LeEco Holdings Co, known for its smart TV and smartphone products, in April released its first concept self-driving electronic car－28 months after the company decided to to enter the industry.

Jia Yueting, chairman and founder of LeEco, said it is very difficult for an internet company, an outsider when it comes to cars, to lead an industrial revolution in the automobile manufacturing sector. But he is a firm believer that it is important to make cars a part of LeEco's product range.

"We are creating cars connected to the internet to provide more services to drivers and passengers," said Ding Lei, head of LeEco' car development arm. "Cars will be the next platform after smartphones that people use to interact with their world."

LeEco set up a joint venture in mid-February with Aston Martin to develop the British luxury car brand's first electric vehicle. It also teamed up with other Chinese carmakers.

China's top three internet giants, Baidu Inc, Tencent Holdings and Alibaba Group Holding, have all made moves in the auto industry by teaming up with traditional carmakers. Baidu, which is betting big on autonomous driving, has successfully completed the first road test of a self-driving car at the end of last year.

Beijing-based Baidu has announced an ambitious plan to commercialize its cars in three years and go into mass production in five years.

Despite the exciting future prospects, analysts say the internet-enabled self-driving car industry is still taking shape and the technology remains under development.

A lack of a regulatory and legal framework also represents a hurdle for further development, said industry observers.

Zhang Changqing, a professor at law at Beijing Jiaotong University Law School, said autonomous driving will not be accident-proof, especially when there are other vehicles driven by humans on the same road.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

Very Nice thread, brother @TaiShang
I have Good News from January 2016, but it's very worth to post it in here.

*Chinese Brand Passenger Vehicles Sales Gain Record Market Share in January










BEIJING, Feb. 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese passenger vehicle sales hit a three-year high in January, official data showed Friday.

Sales of Chinese brand passenger vehicles reached over one million in January, up 16.6 percent year on year and accounting for about 45 percent of total passenger vehicles sales in the country, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.
*





*China produced about 2.45 million automobiles in January, up 7.1 percent year on year, with sales totaling about 2.5 million, 7.7 percent up on last January.

SUVs posted the strongest growth among passenger vehicle. A total of 784,900 such vehicles were sold in January, up 60.5 percent year on year.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-02/19/c_135114078.htm











*
Sales of Chinese Brand Passenger Vehicles reached *1 Million* in just One month (January 2016).
and Accounting about *45 Percent* of total passenger Vehicles sales in China for January 2016 Period.
*
*
That's Crazy !
*Chinese Brand Passenger Vehicles sales in just One month (January 2016)
is Same to Foreign Brands (All Brands) Total Production Vehicles in Indonesia for a Whole 2015 Year.* 


Chinese Car Manufacturers really did a Good Job. Big Congratulations for Chinese Auto Industries !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

Daniel808 said:


> Very Nice thread, brother @TaiShang
> I have Good News from January 2016, but it's very worth to post it in here.
> 
> *Chinese Brand Passenger Vehicles Sales Gain Record Market Share in January
> 
> View attachment 316005
> 
> View attachment 316006
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Feb. 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese passenger vehicle sales hit a three-year high in January, official data showed Friday.
> 
> Sales of Chinese brand passenger vehicles reached over one million in January, up 16.6 percent year on year and accounting for about 45 percent of total passenger vehicles sales in the country, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.
> *
> View attachment 316007
> 
> 
> *China produced about 2.45 million automobiles in January, up 7.1 percent year on year, with sales totaling about 2.5 million, 7.7 percent up on last January.
> 
> SUVs posted the strongest growth among passenger vehicle. A total of 784,900 such vehicles were sold in January, up 60.5 percent year on year.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-02/19/c_135114078.htm
> 
> View attachment 316008
> 
> 
> View attachment 316009
> 
> 
> *
> Sales of Chinese Brand Passenger Vehicles reached *1 Million* in One month (January 2016).
> and Accounting about *45 Percent* of total passenger Vehicles sales in China for January 2016 Period.
> *
> *
> That's Crazy !
> *Chinese Brand Passenger Vehicles sales in just One month (January 2016)
> is Same to Foreign Brands (All Brands) Total Production Vehicles in Indonesia for a Whole 2015 Year.*
> 
> 
> Chinese Car Manufacturers really did a Good Job. Big Congratulations for Chinese Auto Industries !



Thank you, bro, for the share.

45% domestic share is not too bad but also not so good for China given its industrial and manufacturing ability and intellectual capacity.

It looks like, the weak link is the passenger car segment, while the SUV segment is consolidating in favor of Chinese brands. With numerous hybrids and e-cars, Chinese companies will likely to increase market share further but in traditional engine cars, too, they need to increase the effort to flood the market.

@cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Daniel808

*Inside A Geely Automobile Production Plant





Workers make final inspections on Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd. Emgrand EC7 sedans on the production line at the company's factory in Cixi, Zhejiang Province, China, on Monday, Feb. 4, 2013. Geely Auto is the Hong Kong-traded unit of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co
*





*A Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd. Emgrand EC7 sedan undergoes final inspection on the production line at the company's factory in Cixi, Zhejiang Province, China, on Monday, Feb. 4, 2013. Geely Auto is the Hong Kong-traded unit of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co.





A Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd. Emgrand EC7 sedan stands on display at the reception area of the company's factory in Cixi, Zhejiang Province, China, on Monday, Feb. 4, 2013. Geely Auto is the Hong Kong-traded unit of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co.





A worker inspects a car part for the Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd. Emgrand EC7 sedan on the production line at the company's factory in Cixi, Zhejiang Province, China, on Monday, Feb. 4, 2013. Geely Auto is the Hong Kong-traded unit of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co.





Workers assemble Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd. Emgrand EC7 sedans on the production line at the company's factory in Cixi, Zhejiang Province, China, on Monday, Feb. 4, 2013. Geely Auto is the Hong Kong-traded unit of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co.*





*Workers make final inspections on Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd. Emgrand EC7 sedans on the production line at the company's factory in Cixi, Zhejiang Province, China, on Monday, Feb. 4, 2013. Geely Auto is the Hong Kong-traded unit of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co.





A worker makes final inspections on a Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd. Emgrand EC7 sedan on the production line at the company's factory in Cixi, Zhejiang Province, China, on Monday, Feb. 4, 2013. Geely Auto is the Hong Kong-traded unit of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co.





Workers make final inspections on Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd. Emgrand EC7 sedans on the production line at the company's factory in Cixi, Zhejiang Province, China, on Monday, Feb. 4, 2013. Geely Auto is the Hong Kong-traded unit of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co.

*




TaiShang said:


> Thank you, bro, for the share.
> 
> 45% domestic share is not too bad but also not so good for China given its industrial and manufacturing ability and intellectual capacity.
> 
> It looks like, the weak link is the passenger car segment, while the SUV segment is consolidating in favor of Chinese brands. With numerous hybrids and e-cars, Chinese companies will likely to increase market share further but in traditional engine cars, too, they need to increase the effort to flood the market.
> 
> @cnleio




Yes, bro @TaiShang
but, I see Chinese Brand Passenger Vehicles have a very Bright Future ahead 
Keep Rising day by day 

Cannot wait for Mr @cnleio to share his BYD Production Facility Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

*Major Brand Logos
*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## greenwood

FAW, BYD, Dongfeng, Brilliance and Changfeng's logo looks nice or have their own unique property, in my opinion, others are bullshit, either they have no aesthetic sense or suspicion of plagiarism.

Logo lack aesthetic senses: Great Wall, Qoros, GAC group, SAIC, Landwind, Hafei, Soueast, Gonow

Logo has suspicion of plagiarism: Maxus (VW), Geely (Skoda), Haima (Mazda), Luxgen (Lexus), Changan (Acura), Wuling (Mitsubishi)...These auto manufacturers can not be great company if they don't change.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

TaiShang said:


> Thank you, bro, for the share.
> 
> 45% domestic share is not too bad but also not so good for China given its industrial and manufacturing ability and intellectual capacity.
> 
> It looks like, the weak link is the passenger car segment, while the SUV segment is consolidating in favor of Chinese brands. With numerous hybrids and e-cars, Chinese companies will likely to increase market share further but in traditional engine cars, too, they need to increase the effort to flood the market.
> 
> @cnleio


BYD E-bus (like K-9, K-8) selling well in foreign market ... as i read the company newspaper, now already sold to Europe / Britain / U.S / Japan ... according to their local state governments required, BYD even built a bus assembly factory in Europe / U.S / Japan.

Don't worry, mate ! "Made in China" cars will as same as our smartphones flood into the foreign market with good quality & cheaper price, they will like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Top 100 listed here:

http://focus2move.com/best-selling-cars-models-in-china/

1 1 Hongguang 252.357 286.258 -11,8%
2 2 Volkswagen Lavida 243.769 206.273 18,2%
3 4 Haval H6 202.706 148.548 36,5%
4 Baojun 560 156.527 –
5 3 Hyundai Elantra 143.685 152.366 -5,7%
6 8 Volkswagen Sagitar 143.403 118.595 20,9%
7 7 Volkswagen Jetta 140.758 130.914 7,5%
8 24 Buick Excelle GT 137.186 85.000 61,4%
9 14 Toyota Corolla 135.853 108.612 25,1%
10 5 Baojun 730 126.935 136.535 -7,0%
11 6 Volkswagen Santana 125.369 133.625 -6,2%
12 255 GAC Trumpchi GS4 124.675 6.581 1794,5%
13 9 Nissan Sylphy 113.561 117.680 -3,5%
14 11 Foton Light Truck 107.263 116.288 -7,8%
15 20 Ford Escort 106.320 89.173 19,2%
16 26 Wuling Mini-truck 99.755 82.403 21,1%
17 50 Buick Envision 95.796 52.400 82,8%
18 13 Volkswagen Tiguan 95.616 109.090 -12,4%
19 21 Geely EC7 89.990 89.118 1,0%
20 35 ChangAn CS75 88.231 71.229 23,9%
21 18 Chevrolet Cruze 87.450 99.323 -12,0%
22 37 Dongfeng Fengguang 330/370 86.236 69.317 24,4%
23 30 JAC Refine S3 86.186 78.695 9,5%
24 16 Wuling Hongguang V 83.191 103.539 -19,7%
25 10 Ford Focus 82.840 117.248 -29,3%
Showing 1 to 25 of 100 entries
PreviousNext

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> 45% domestic share is not too bad but also not so good for China given its industrial and manufacturing ability and intellectual capacity.



Yup, just for access to Indonesia market.  Is it really worth it in the longer term?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Yup, just for access to Indonesia market.  Is it really worth it in the longer term?



I guess the last opening up will be US market and that is entirely because of geopolitical competition elsewhere.

**

*Alibaba, SAIC to roll out internet car at US$22,250
China Daily, July 7, 2016*


​
Representatives of Alibaba Group Holding Ltd and SAIC Motor Corp sign on a jointly developed internet-enabled vehicle, which was launched on June 6, 2016 in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, while Alibaba's Executive Chairman Jack Ma (left) looks on. [Photo/China Daily]



It seems a long shot to replace smartphones with cars. But Alibaba Group Holding Ltd is heading in that direction. It unveiled on Wednesday a new internet-enabled vehicle equipped with the e-commerce giant's YunOS operating system.

The car, which is dubbed the first internet car to go into mass production, is part of a partnership that Alibaba and SAIC Motor Corp, one of China's major car manufacturers, inked about two years ago.


​
Alibaba's Executive Chairman Jack Ma (center) claps hands on the launch cerenomy of OS'Car, its internet-enabled vehicle jointly developed with SAIC Motor Corp on July 6, 2016 in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. [Photo/China Daily]


Jack Ma, executive chairman of Alibaba, described the vehicle as a milestone product that marks the beginning of the so-called internet of everything－an era in which everything is connected to everything else via the internet.

*"Just like what the smartphone does to our life－about 80 percent of the features of a smartphone are not related to making phone calls anymore. In the future, about 80 percent of the functions of a car will not be related to transportation," said Ma.*



​
Alibaba's Executive Chairman Jack Ma takes a test ride on OS' Car, its internet-enabled vehicle jointly developed with SAIC Motor Corp on July 6, 2016 in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. [Photo/China Daily]

The car, which will be put on to the market soon at a retail price from 148,800 yuan (US$22,250), enjoys some tech-savvy features such as voice control to change the in-car temperature and a real-time navigation system that can relieve the driver from the pressure of staring at smartphone-based navigation tools.

Some of the features may not seem major breakthroughs. But James Yan, research director at Counterpoint Technology Market Research, said that it is actually much more complicated than it looks to connect a traditional car to the internet.

*"With the installed operating system, Alibaba is likely to introduce more features, such as streaming videos and online shopping, in the future generations of its smart vehicles," said Yan.*

However, he doubts that cars can replace smartphones as a key internet device. "After all, people don't spend that much time in cars, only when they need to commute."

*Among China's major tech companies, Alibaba is considered to be an early bird in terms of launching an internet car that is ready for sale. But its rivals, such as Baidu Inc and Le Holdings Co are focusing on self-driving technology.*

*Baidu plans for its cars go into mass production in five years, Le Holdings, known for its smart TV and smartphone products, in April released its first concept self-driving electronic car－28 months after the company decided to enter the industry.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Nothing beats an HQ L5 





































@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Nothing beats an HQ L5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang



Such a gentleman's car!

Let say old timers versus millennials。But some old never gets old.

***

Hanergy launches solar-powered vehicles
By Chen Boyuan




​Li Hejun, founder, chairman and CEO of Hanergy Holding Group makes a speech entitled "Advance with Dream" at the launching ceremony of the company's purely solar-powered vehicles on July 2 in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]

In another move towards the development of what is called "mobile energy," Hanergy unveiled four purely solar-powered vehicles on July 2 at its headquarters in Beijing. Hanergy named the four prototype cars Solar O, Solar L, Solar A and a racing car type Solar R. Each car will target a different market.

Unlike almost all purely electric cars in the market, Hanergy solar cars do not need regular plug-in charging since the thin-film GaAs double-junction solar cells on the cars' surfaces will convert PV power to electricity.

Acquiring power directly from the sun gives Hanergy solar car users greater liberty since they do not depend on charging posts, which are normally scarce in places away from city centers or residential communities. In other words, users no longer have to bother with "distance per charge," since "zero charging" and "infinite mileage" becomes possible for medium-and-short distance trips.

"With five to six hours of sunlight, the thin-film solar cells on the vehicle are able to generate eight to ten kilowatt-hours of power a day, allowing it to travel about 80 kilometers – equivalent to over 20,000 KM annually – which satisfies normal driving needs in a city," said Dr. Gao Weimin, Hanergy's vice president and CEO of the solar vehicle division.

Although it will still be some time before the prototypes hit the market, the launch of purely solar-powered vehicles showed Hanergy's determination to carry on with its "mobile energy" concept.

In his keynote speech at the product launch ceremony, Hanergy founder and chairman Li Hejun spoke about the advantages of thin-film solar cells, such as their light weight and flexibility of use, enabling the cells to be integrated into a variety of products such as cars, unmanned aerial vehicles, mobiles, backpacks and clothes.

He said the four new wholly solar-powered vehicles showcase the latest achievements in Hanergy's mobile energy strategy, something Hanergy persisted in despite "unprecedented difficulty in the company last year."

Last May, Hanergy Holding's Hong Kong-listed company Hanergy Thin-Film Power suffered a drastic stock plunge, which vaporized about half of Li's fortune and triggered the Hong Kong stock regulator's decision to suspend its trading.

Currently, Hanergy Thin-Film Power (HK. 00566) is still seeking to resume HKEx trading and Li has quit the direct management of Hanergy's Hong Kong subsidiary to focus more on the group company and its overall strategies.



​A purely solar-powered vehicle developed by Hanergy is on display at the product launch on July 2 in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]



​A purely solar-powered vehicle developed by Hanergy is on display at the product launch on July 2 in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Such a gentleman's car!
> 
> Let say old timers versus millennials。But some old never gets old.
> 
> ***
> 
> Hanergy launches solar-powered vehicles
> By Chen Boyuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Li Hejun, founder, chairman and CEO of Hanergy Holding Group makes a speech entitled "Advance with Dream" at the launching ceremony of the company's purely solar-powered vehicles on July 2 in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]
> 
> In another move towards the development of what is called "mobile energy," Hanergy unveiled four purely solar-powered vehicles on July 2 at its headquarters in Beijing. Hanergy named the four prototype cars Solar O, Solar L, Solar A and a racing car type Solar R. Each car will target a different market.
> 
> Unlike almost all purely electric cars in the market, Hanergy solar cars do not need regular plug-in charging since the thin-film GaAs double-junction solar cells on the cars' surfaces will convert PV power to electricity.
> 
> Acquiring power directly from the sun gives Hanergy solar car users greater liberty since they do not depend on charging posts, which are normally scarce in places away from city centers or residential communities. In other words, users no longer have to bother with "distance per charge," since "zero charging" and "infinite mileage" becomes possible for medium-and-short distance trips.
> 
> "With five to six hours of sunlight, the thin-film solar cells on the vehicle are able to generate eight to ten kilowatt-hours of power a day, allowing it to travel about 80 kilometers – equivalent to over 20,000 KM annually – which satisfies normal driving needs in a city," said Dr. Gao Weimin, Hanergy's vice president and CEO of the solar vehicle division.
> 
> Although it will still be some time before the prototypes hit the market, the launch of purely solar-powered vehicles showed Hanergy's determination to carry on with its "mobile energy" concept.
> 
> In his keynote speech at the product launch ceremony, Hanergy founder and chairman Li Hejun spoke about the advantages of thin-film solar cells, such as their light weight and flexibility of use, enabling the cells to be integrated into a variety of products such as cars, unmanned aerial vehicles, mobiles, backpacks and clothes.
> 
> He said the four new wholly solar-powered vehicles showcase the latest achievements in Hanergy's mobile energy strategy, something Hanergy persisted in despite "unprecedented difficulty in the company last year."
> 
> Last May, Hanergy Holding's Hong Kong-listed company Hanergy Thin-Film Power suffered a drastic stock plunge, which vaporized about half of Li's fortune and triggered the Hong Kong stock regulator's decision to suspend its trading.
> 
> Currently, Hanergy Thin-Film Power (HK. 00566) is still seeking to resume HKEx trading and Li has quit the direct management of Hanergy's Hong Kong subsidiary to focus more on the group company and its overall strategies.
> 
> 
> 
> ​A purely solar-powered vehicle developed by Hanergy is on display at the product launch on July 2 in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> ​A purely solar-powered vehicle developed by Hanergy is on display at the product launch on July 2 in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]



And the L9 which costs twice as much as the L5 - 10 million yuan for the armoured version 






Then there is the HQ CA7600J

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Let me introduce you a globally little known company from @AndrewJin 's beautiful Wuhan.
*
Xiao Long Auto*

Established in 2006, Xiaolong Automotive Technologies Co., Ltd is a featured manufacturer of all-terrain vehicles that provide advanced off-road mobility. It enables users to adjust to the demanding work condition.

Our company is located in Changfu New City, Wuhan where automotive industry is flourishing.Currently it covers an area of 130,000 square-meters factory site with complete processing capacity and its annual production capacity for various specifications of chassis and vehicles is 3000 units.

The company is led by the president, Mr. Zhou Chuiyuan , Chief Engineer Mr. Zhu Baishan and Chief Executive Officer Mr. Xiao Shuangxi. Our team consists of over a hundred professionals of various fields in Research & Development, and over 200 senior technicians and expert workers in production. In order to create and maintain a learning, knowledgeable and efficient organization, the company's long term human resource strategy focuses on achievingoptimal combination of age and specialties, skill development and training and ongoing human resource activities.

In the aspect of Research & Development, Xiaolong vehicles' research institution, the ATTAC Vehicle Design and Research Institute (See Institute for details),which is a specialized branch with many years of accumulated knowledge and complete group of expertise. It is highly experienced in vehicle and particularly off-road vehicle technology research and development. ATTAC is specialized and capable of advance research, concept design, prototype building, test and analysis, and product launch.

Our products, Xiaolong vehicles are highly mobile multipurpose wheeled vehicles that can be used in all-terrain, all road types and all-weather conditions. Its remarkable mobility lies in its unique chassis technology and excellent power-to-mass ratio. The whole range of vehicles' performance is comparable to the top-class off-road vehicles in the world today...

***

XLW 2060L















*
Caravan






*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*China auto sales up 14.6% in June*
Xinhua, July 11, 2016




Workers assemble vehicles at the general assembly plant of Huachen Auto Group in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Auto sales in China, the world's biggest auto market, surged 14.6 percent year on year to 2.07 million vehicles in June, data from an industry association showed Monday.

Sales of passenger cars rose by 17.7 percent year on year to 1.78 million in June, according to China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM).

The country produced nearly 2.05 million vehicles last month, up 10.45 percent year on year, the association said in an online statement.

In the first half, auto output and sales rose 6.47 percent and 8.14 percent year on year to 12.89 million and 12.83 million units.

*New energy vehicles remained popular among Chinese consumers, with sales more than doubling year on year to 44,000 vehicles last month.*

*The first six months saw 170,000 new energy vehicles sold.*

*Yao Jie, deputy secretary of CAAM, said the rapid growth of the new energy vehicle market will continue in the second half, and he forecast sales to reach nearly 700,000 for the whole of 2016.*

Chinese auto sales growth peaked at 45 percent in 2009 and has fallen steadily as cities try to control smog and congestion by limiting new vehicles on the roads.

Automakers sold 24.6 million vehicles in China in 2015, up 4.7 percent. This marks the smallest increase in three years, following increases of 6.9 percent and 13.9 percent in 2014 and 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> *:
> New energy vehicles remained popular among Chinese consumers, with sales more than doubling year on year to 44,000 vehicles last month.*
> 
> *The first six months saw 170,000 new energy vehicles sold.*
> 
> *Yao Jie, deputy secretary of CAAM, said the rapid growth of the new energy vehicle market will continue in the second half, and he forecast sales to reach nearly 700,000 for the whole of 2016.*
> :


.
I look forward to the day when sales of electric vehicles overtake the legacy petrol polluting vehicles.

When this happens, there will be a spur to the EV industry, good for the environment and reduce oil dependence on the increasingly unstable Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

TaiShang said:


> Let me introduce you a globally little known company from @AndrewJin 's beautiful Wuhan.



this is military car, certainly not known by the public. 

China produce lots of differently military vehicles, from the very huge, 100ton, to viery small 100s kilogram.

here are three military SUV in different versions people usually seen, these are true SUV , very expensive, even the civilian versions are expensive too.





















the others,

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

yusheng said:


> this is military car, certainly not known by the public.
> 
> China produce lots of differently military vehicles, from the very huge, 100ton, to viery small 100s kilogram.
> 
> here are three military SUV in different versions people usually seen, these are true SUV , very expensive, even the civilian versions are expensive too.
> 
> View attachment 316977
> View attachment 316978
> View attachment 316980
> View attachment 316975
> View attachment 316976
> 
> View attachment 316981
> 
> the others,
> 
> View attachment 316979
> 
> View attachment 316986



Xiao Long SUV has civilian version, does it not? It was the impression I got from the website.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

中国空军列装的反跑道炸弹与挂弹车













陕汽SX2300（8×8）型十五吨军用越野车









TAS5380是90年代初由山东泰安特种车辆制造厂研制并投产的我国新一代8×8重型越野车。它采用了功率的风冷柴油发动机。越野爬坡能力强（爬坡度达35%）；车速高（公路行驶速度达70公里/小时以上）。满足了部队对大载重量、高速运输车辆的需要，成为我国WM-80式新型273毫米远程火箭和地地战术导弹运载发射车的底盘车，其中地地导弹发射车曾参加1996年南京军区组织的联合军事演习。




　　高速公路上拍摄的三江万山WS2400（8×8)万山某五轴车型
　　



　　三江万山WS2500（10×8）.
　　



　　公路上拍摄的WS2400
　　



　　国产极其凶猛军用重载车



TaiShang said:


> Xiao Long SUV has civilian version, does it not? It was the impression I got from the website.



all three have civilian version, the price is about 700-1000 thousands Rmb for Mengshi, and Xiaolong, 400 thousands for Yongshi. but it is not easy to get the certification or licence to registered as usual home-use cars.
in order to get to be registered, you will follow a special procedure.

as long as i know, you can order a civilian Mengshi SUV directly by contacting the company and they will help you to get the licence for registeration.

by the way ,since only a few one will own such a military-like SUV, then there is no 4s offers maintaining, that is a problem and also the reason the civilian version is not popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Sales advance 18% in June, capping strong first half, on crossover, SUV and MPV surge


| 2016/7/12

Light-vehicle deliveries in China increased 18 percent year on year to approach 1,784,100 vehicles last month, capping a stronger-than-expected first half led by strong demand for crossovers, SUVs and multipurpose vehicles. In June, sales of crossovers and SUVs surged 41 percent from a year earlier to about 632,300 vehicles. Deliveries of MPVs jumped 35 percent to roughly 170,400 vehicles, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China's auto industry moves to protect cyber security*
Xinhua, July 16, 2016

China has established an automotive cyber security committee to ensure the safe running of intelligent, connected and electric cars.

The founding of the committee was announced on Thursday at an ongoing international automobile technology forum in Changchun, capital of Jilin Province and a cradle of China's automaking industry.

"The committee has been established as a platform to pool resources, carry out research and work out standards, policies, laws and regulations to defend cyber security in automobiles," said Zhang Jinhua, vice secretary-general of the China Society of Automotive Engineers.

The committee is headed by Li Jun, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and technical chief of Changchun-based FAW Group Corporation.

*Cyber safety has become crucial in the automotive sector as cars are becoming intelligent and interconnected. Many automakers have partnered with Internet companies to intensify cyber security.*

General Motors Co. announced in March it was acquiring Cruise Automation, hoping to accelerate its development of autonomous vehicles by using Cruise's software talent and rapid development capability.

The safety of ever-more high-tech cars has also caught the attention of worldwide IT specialists, particularly after a fatal Tesla crash in Florida in May.

"Intelligent cars are vulnerable to hackers' attacks when they are connected to the web," said Wang Yingmin, chief engineer of Datang Telecom.

*Under such attacks, he said, cars may receive false orders leading to sudden braking, speeding or swerving that may threaten human lives.*

Similar threats also come from electromagnetic and ultrasonic interferences, said Wang.

"It's easy to restart your smart phone, but what if your intelligent car breaks down on the fast lane of an expressway?" questioned Zhao Fuquan, an auto specialist from Tsinghua University.

Auto cyber security has caught the attention of the Chinese government, according to Chen Chunmei, an official from the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

*"We are working on blueprints of intelligent and connected vehicles, which will cover their roles in mitigating traffic congestion and reducing risk of accidents, as well as intensified cyber security to ensure their safe running," she said.*

The blueprints will be published at "an opportune time," according to Chen.

"We're doing our best to predict cyber attacks," said Li Jun, head of the new committee. "Auto cyber security needs common rules, which is a global issue that calls for concerted efforts from regulators and industries from all countries."

David Schutt, chief executive officer of the U.S. Society of Automotive Engineers, said Chinese have a lot of talent, enthusiasm and professionalism in science and engineering, and that he hopes China would therefore share its own technology and know-how in auto cyber security

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jkroo

I served years in this industry and domestic auto Industry is pretty mature now that includes the whole supply chain. 

No design and production problems in any industry sections so that the internet companies joined the feast.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese families with more kids look to MPV*
July 22, 2016

Sedans may no longer be the automobile of choice for Chinese families who believe they need more seats to fit in more family members now that the one-child policy is a thing of the past.

*At an ongoing auto expo in northeastern Chinese city Changchun this week, multi-purpose vehicles (MPVs) and seven-seat SUVs are the stars of the show.*

At the Toyota booth, its Highlander SUV is the most sought-after model. A sales assistant told Xinhua that the seven-seat model outsells the five-seat.

Supply of the model in Changchun is unable to meet demand. The earliest delivery of the model is the end of the year, at a 30,000 yuan premium over the original price.

"Many buyers are newly-weds looking for more spacious vehicle to fit their children and parents," said Wang Wei of Mercedes-Benz.

Domestic automakers are launching budget MPVs.

"The MPV could grow into a sizable segment of the auto market in countries where there are two or more kids in the family. China is getting there as couples are allowed to have two children." said Li Wei of Dongfeng Yueda Kia, the Korean automaker's joint venture in China.

According to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, *MPV sales grew by 10 percent last year to 2.1 million. During H1, sales growth accelerated to 18 percent.*

"MPV could be the new 'car of choice' for the average Chinese family," Mercedes-Benz's Wang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*13th China Changchun Int'l Auto Expo closes*
(Xinhua) 14:59, July 25, 2016





CHANGCHUN, July 24, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Visitors look at a car of Mazda Motor during the 13th China Changchun International Auto Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 24, 2016. The expo closed on Sunday, with 29,432 cars sold in the last 10 days. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)








CHANGCHUN, July 24, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Visitors look at a car of Subaru during the 13th China Changchun International Auto Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 24, 2016. The expo closed on Sunday, with 29,432 cars sold in the last 10 days. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China’s Future Mobility Promises Self-Driving Electric Car By 2020*

2 days ago by Eric Loveday




Tencent




Foxconn – Hon Hai

*China’s Tencent and Hon Hai are the backers of automotive venture Future Mobility, a company that now says it’ll enter the electric car market with a self-driving car by 2020.*

Future Mobility initially began as a venture that would take aim at Tesla by offering high-end electric cars. The start-up automaker has since back down from that stance and now says it’ll focus more mass production of several models that are more on the aoffrdable side.

As Reuters states:

_“Although the venture sought to produce premium cars like Tesla, it would attempt a different strategy from the US company that began with relatively limited production and focuses on a single model at a time, CEO Carsten Breitfeld said in an interview.”_

_“Right from the beginning we define the platform, right from the beginning we define the production process to be mass production and right from the beginning we think of more than one model, a family of models, defined from this platform,” Breitfeld said, defining mass production as 250,000 to 400,000 cars annually.”_

So, it seems Future Mobility wants to jump straight to producing a field of vehicles that could compete with the Tesla Model 3.

But Future Mobility is nowhere near beginning production on any electric car at this point in time. The start-up automaker is still in the opening phase of collecting funding, but no terms have been disclosed.

Several Chinese start ups are all claiming to be in the opening phases of designing electric cars for the worldwide market. Only a couple, if any, will ever succeed.

Reuters adds:

_“Future Mobility is not the first upstart automaker to make bold pronouncements. Chinese-invested Atieva aims to launch an electric car by 2018.”_

_“LeEco says its proposed smart electric cars will eventually be free, making money on in-car content and other services.”_

_“But Future Mobility stands out from its competitors for poaching its leadership away from big-name tech and autos companies.”_

Yet none of these automakers have a car on the road for public consumption yet, and there are few, if any, actual committed dates announced for launching these electric cars for the publi.

Source: Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD bus on Show in Paris: First 16 vehicles sold, RATP trial, complete range now ready for France*
* 06/16/2016*

BYD, by far the world's largest maker of pure electric buses, is demonstrating its commitment to the important French bus and coach market at the Transport Publics event this week in Paris. BYD is underlining the strength of its offering by announcing orders for 16 of its all new pure electric buses and coaches to French operators together with a trial with renowned Paris operator RATP and the unveiling of its 12 metre single deck bus – being displayed for the first time in France on its stand No M26 at the Show.






BYD at Transports Publics 2016 in Paris

Speaking today, Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe said: “France is one of the most important public transport markets in Europe, with its operators being amongst the most respected for their advanced thinking and efficiency. Today we are opening a new chapter of our sales efforts with the announcement of the sale of the first 15 of our all new pure electric coaches, a world leading model which we premiered here in Paris earlier this year”. 

BYD France’s first customer is B.E.Green of Yvelines near Paris which has ordered three BYD pure electric coaches and one 12m BYD ebus to add to its 100% electric fleet. The Nedroma Group of Athis Mons, also close to Paris, has ordered 12 BYD electric coaches – the largest order so far for this new model from a Western customer. 






Patrick Mignucci, President General Manager B.E. Green and Isbrand Ho, Managing Director BYD Europe at the delivery ceremony of BYD ebuses to B.E. Green at Transports Publics

The BYD stand features a heavily enhanced and Europeanised version of its 12m full size single deck bus. Much improved battery technology means that only two battery packs are necessary, allowing increased passenger space in a typical European layout, improved driver visibility and reduced weight. 

The 12m ebus on show is similar in specification to the fleet of 35 ebuses which BYD has supplied to Amsterdam Airport Schiphol, the first in the world to go pure electric for its airside passenger transportation.

The 12m BYD ebus is the first in a full range of BYD pure electric buses for the European market which support BYD’s ‘green city’ vision of offering electric solutions in each passenger carrying category. Further details of the new models are given in the chart in the separate release. 

It is no coincidence that Paris is the location for BYD to offer its range and had been chosen for the premiere of the world’s first pure electric coach model earlier this year. Paris officials have announced ambitious air quality improvement plans which involve removing many polluting diesel-powered vehicles from city streets. 

The move comes as the OECD (Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development) published a damning report on the worldwide consequences of poor air quality. It said: “Outdoor air pollution could cause 6 to 9 million premature deaths a year by 2060 and cost 1% of global GDP – around USD 2.6 trillion annually – as a result of sick days, medical bills and reduced agricultural output, unless action is taken”.

At Transport Publics, leading operator RATP agreed to commence a trial with a BYD ebus later this year (see separate release).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Road-test ban may set back self-driving car*
China Daily, July 29, 2016






A self-driving car manufactured by Chongqing Changan Automobile Co, a modified version of its Raeton sedan, stands on display as a technician fixes a sensor onto its roof at the Beijing International Automotive Exhibition in Beijing in April. [Photo/Shanghai Daily]


*Chongqing Changan Automobile Co, the Chinese automaker that completed a 1,931-kilometer trek with a self-driving car earlier this year, has postponed public road tests in response to a regulatory ban it said could impede efforts to develop autonomous vehicles.*

The joint venture partner with Ford Motor Co will try to simulate real-world traffic conditions in private testing yards and has suspended all road tests on public streets, said Liang Fenghua, the head of Changan's intelligent vehicle division.

China's auto industry regulator said last week that it is working with police on rules governing autonomous-car testing and warned automakers against conducting public highway trials before the regulations are released.

"We can make up for it if we don't need to wait longer than a year," Liang said by phone from Chongqing. "Eventually, the tests have to be carried out on real roads in large scale. Simulations are remedial measures we take to reduce the impact as much as possible, but cannot replace real road tests."

Changan joins Baidu Inc and Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co in urging the government to speed up the drafting of a legal framework for technology being pursued worldwide to make roads safer. Carmakers have emphasized local road testing will be vital to developing cars capable of self-navigating the complex traffic conditions, driving habits and road signage associated with the world's largest auto market.

In the United States, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration's Mark Rosekind said last week that no incident would derail efforts to improve road safety, without specifically mentioning Tesla Motors Inc. The automaker has continued public beta testing of its Autopilot system despite a fatal crash in May.

"There needs to be a balance," said Steve Man, an auto analyst in Hong Kong with Bloomberg Intelligence. "If local companies are barred from doing it at all, there's a high risk for them to fall behind. It is of big concern to them."

Changan's 1,931-km autonomous driving trip from Chongqing to Beijing in April followed a similar road test by Volvo on Beijing's Sixth Ring Road last year. China's self-driving vehicle push has been part of a broader initiative urging manufacturers to upgrade their technology, as lower-cost countries emerge and compete for labor-intensive factory jobs.

The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology and the Ministry of Public Security have a preliminary draft of the rules to govern testing of autonomous cars, She Weizhen, head of the MIIT's autos department, said in a forum in Beijing last week. With ambitions to produce highly automated vehicles by 2020, Changan will run more tests once regulations are finalized to catch up with competitors, Liang said.

"I'm not optimistic about the rules coming out soon," said Jia Xinguang, an analyst with the China Automobile Dealers Association.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_This is a good development after the tragedy in Taiwan.
I am surprise of such a quick development. It's an electric bus too._

--------
*New bus in south China makes emergency escape easier*
(Xinhua/chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-07-31 07:23





_A staff member demonstrates how to escape through a large safety window, after all the nine exits open when an emergency button is activated, July 29, 2016. [Photo/VCG]_


GUANGZHOU - A bus featuring a new security system debuted in south China's Guangdong province on Friday to make it easier for passengers to escape during emergencies.

The electric-powered bus, designed by the Municipal Commission of Transport in Guangzhou, will perform trial runs before it is adopted more widely.

According to Zhao Jiantong, manager of the information office of the Guangzhou electrical bus company, there are eight emergency buttons inside the bus. One of the buttons is for the driver, while the remaining seven are for passengers and are located near seven safety windows.

"In the case of explosion or fire, people can escape through nine exits," Zhao was quoted as saying by the Guangzhou Daily.

The safety windows are larger than those on the old buses and are positioned lower to allow seniors and children to escape.

When a button is pressed, information on an electronic screen outside the bus immediately changes from the bus number to "SOS," accompanied by emergency lights and alarms.

The new bus is also equipped with a "black box" that automatically sends information and video footage from the bus to the control center when an accident happens.

A bus carrying a tour group from Dalian in northeast China's Liaoning province crashed into a highway barrier and caught fire near Taiwan's Taoyuan Airport on July 19 as tourists were en route to the airport for their flight home. All 26 people on board, including a local driver and a local tour guide, were killed.

The accident renewed people's concerns over public transportation safety.






_When a button is activated, information on an electronic screen outside the bus immediately changes from the bus number to "SOS," accompanied by emergency lights and alarms. [Photo/VCG]_





_If the window fails to open, passengers can manually push it open. [Photo/VCG]_





_Safety hammers are also provided as the last resort to break open windows. [Photo/VCG]_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

ahojunk said:


> _This is a good development after the tragedy in Taiwan.
> I am surprise of such a quick development. It's an electric bus too._
> 
> --------
> *New bus in south China makes emergency escape easier*
> (Xinhua/chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-07-31 07:23
> 
> View attachment 322069
> 
> _A staff member demonstrates how to escape through a large safety window, after all the nine exits open when an emergency button is activated, July 29, 2016. [Photo/VCG]_
> 
> 
> GUANGZHOU - A bus featuring a new security system debuted in south China's Guangdong province on Friday to make it easier for passengers to escape during emergencies.
> 
> The electric-powered bus, designed by the Municipal Commission of Transport in Guangzhou, will perform trial runs before it is adopted more widely.
> 
> According to Zhao Jiantong, manager of the information office of the Guangzhou electrical bus company, there are eight emergency buttons inside the bus. One of the buttons is for the driver, while the remaining seven are for passengers and are located near seven safety windows.
> 
> "In the case of explosion or fire, people can escape through nine exits," Zhao was quoted as saying by the Guangzhou Daily.
> 
> The safety windows are larger than those on the old buses and are positioned lower to allow seniors and children to escape.
> 
> When a button is pressed, information on an electronic screen outside the bus immediately changes from the bus number to "SOS," accompanied by emergency lights and alarms.
> 
> The new bus is also equipped with a "black box" that automatically sends information and video footage from the bus to the control center when an accident happens.
> 
> A bus carrying a tour group from Dalian in northeast China's Liaoning province crashed into a highway barrier and caught fire near Taiwan's Taoyuan Airport on July 19 as tourists were en route to the airport for their flight home. All 26 people on board, including a local driver and a local tour guide, were killed.
> 
> The accident renewed people's concerns over public transportation safety.
> 
> 
> View attachment 322070
> 
> _When a button is activated, information on an electronic screen outside the bus immediately changes from the bus number to "SOS," accompanied by emergency lights and alarms. [Photo/VCG]_
> 
> View attachment 322071
> 
> _If the window fails to open, passengers can manually push it open. [Photo/VCG]_
> 
> View attachment 322073
> 
> _Safety hammers are also provided as the last resort to break open windows. [Photo/VCG]_



I love this problem-oriented + problem-solving attitudes and we put it into realisation with so much efficiency
Well done

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD to expand into Brazilian auto market*
China Daily, August 1, 2016






Workers assemble cars at a production line of BYD Co Ltd in Shanghai. BYD is deepening its ties with Correios, Brazil's logistics giant. [Photo by Hu Xi/China Daily] 


BYD Co Ltd, a major private sector new-energy vehicle producer in China, is firming up plans to further expand into the Brazilian market.

*Towards this goal, it is deepening its cooperation with Correios, Brazil's biggest postal service group, which is an official partner of Rio 2016.*

*"Correios is absolutely the leader of the country's logistics industry. Its projects will influence not only the whole industry, but other international companies such as DHL and Fedex," BYD told China Daily by e-mail.*

*In March, BYD loaned one of its T3 electric vans to Correios, which is assessing "green" logistics solutions through a series of tests with electric cars from different makers, especially those that feature increased energy efficiency in urban traffic.*

"Correios is floating an open tender for purchasing vans for its logistics operations later this year," said a person from the public relations department of BYD, who asked not to be identified but said BYD plans to bid.

*The T3 boasts a cargo compartment with 800 kg capacity, and a driving range of over 200 kilometers. The foray into Brazil would mark its international debut.*

According to BYD, it is entering Brazilian market step by step. Currently, the company offers some tests and trials to key customers, to help them better know its products and the brand.

The company believes such tests and trials are vital to developing the market.

BYD entered Brazil in 2013 with its electric buses, which were a new product for the country at the time, the e-car maker said.

It introduced its electric taxi, and electric logistic vehicles later. In 2014, impressed by the promising new-energy vehicle market, BYD built a factory in Brazil.

The country has formulated several policies in the past two years to support the development of its new-energy vehicle industry. In October 2015, it removed the 35 percent import tariffs on electric and hybrid vehicles altogether.

BYD's overseas expansion and marketing strategy includes promotion of electric vehicles like buses and taxis in public transport systems, and localization such as establishing research and development centers and assembly lines, the company said.

Founded in 1995 and listed on both the Hong Kong bourse and the Shenzhen Stock Exchange, BYD is a private manufacturer specializing in four industries: IT, cars, new-energy vehicles and light rail systems.

BYD said it sold about 70,000 new-energy vehicles worldwide last year, up more than 200 percent from 2014, accounting for 11 percent of the world's new-energy vehicle market.

By the end of May, BYD's new-energy vehicles have been sold in 200 cities across 48 countries and regions.

The company has 24 production bases in China, one in the United States and one in Brazil. In June, it announced it will build a new battery factory in Qinghai Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD to launch electric fleet of 100 taxis in Singapore*
China.org.cn, August 1, 2016





BYD e6 fleet in Singapore [Photo/China.org.cn] 

HDT Singapore Taxi is launching a fleet of fully-electric taxis in Singapore during the first quarter of 2017, in Southeast Asia's first fully-electric taxi operation.



The fleet is made up of 100 e6 electric crossover sedans supplied by BYD, the world's largest manufacturer of rechargeable batteries and electric vehicles (EVs), as part of their strategy to introduce e-taxis in Singapore.

*HDT will begin its taxi service operation in the first week of September, with all 100 e-taxis being progressively introduced until the first quarter of 2017. The company currently operates a private-hire service with an existing fleet of 30 BYD e6, which will continue to provide private on-call and leasing services.*

Since its operation started in 2014, these 30 BYD e6 vehicles have accumulated a mileage of about three million kilometers, representing a 1,000-ton cut in carbon dioxide emissions.

To support its operations, HDT will implement the necessary charging infrastructure incompliance with Singapore's charging standards. This Type 2 charging standard – which allows for normal and semi-fast EV charging – will enable the BYD e6 taxi to fully charge within 90 minutes. HDT's charging points will bolster the government’s efforts to build an EV charging infrastructure that will also support the proliferation of EVs in Singapore.

"With its strong research capabilities, great pool of talent and a growing electro-mobility ecosystem, Singapore is an ideal location to deploy our e-taxi fleet to conduct research and development with reputable partners. From Singapore, we hope to co-create new and innovative solutions which we can commercialize in the region," said Mr. Wang Chuanfu, Chairman of BYD Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese consumers show rising interest on self-driving cars*
Xinhua, August 2, 2016




A self-driving car developed by China brand Changan Automobile. [Photo/Xinhua] 


Chinese consumers showed rising interest in self-driving cars despite concerns over safety, a ten-country report showed Monday.

*In China, about 81 percent of the surveyed consumers, roughly 500, were willing to try autonomous cars, an increase from 75 percent last year, according to a report released by Boston Consulting Group (BCG) and the World Economic Forum.*

The report, "Self-Driving Vehicles, Robo-Taxis, and the Urban Mobility Revolution," builds on earlier research by BCG and the World Economic Forum, including a survey conducted in August 2015 of more than 5,500 consumers in ten countries -- the largest global survey on self-driving vehicles (SDVs) to date.

*In comparison with China's rising interest, German consumers, who expressed the most reluctance of the three countries in the earlier research, were slightly more risk-averse this year with 41 percent saying they would be willing to try a fully self-driving car, compared with 44 percent in 2015. American consumers are slightly, but not significantly, less positive, with 48 percent compared with 53 percent last year.*

Despite media coverage on the safety of autonomous driving, public opinion does not appear to have changed significantly. Some 58 percent of consumers in cities around the world are open to trying out a fully-autonomous car. Willingness is highest among younger consumers: 63 percent of those aged 29 or younger are willing to ride in a full SDV, compared with 46 percent of those aged 51 or above.

Widespread urban adoption of SDV and "robo-taxis" or self-driving taxis, could result in a 60 percent drop in the number of cars on city roads, an 80 percent or greater decrease in tailpipe emissions, and 90 percent fewer road accidents, according to the report.

"There is a compelling case to be made for SDVs in cities," said Nikolaus Lang, a BCG senior partner and coauthor of the report, adding that ride-shared, electric robo-taxis can substantially transform and improve urban transportation and, by direct extension, livability, by providing more people with easier access to mobility, making the streets safer, and freeing up space previously used for parking.

China is taking a leading position in developing autonomous cars worldwide, with Baidu standing out as the market pioneer. The company generated a lot of excitement when it successfully completed a rigorous road test in Beijing in December.

Baidu wants to commercialize driverless technology by 2018 and to achieve mass production of the cars by 2020. It has partnered with Wuhu City, a Shanghai-based automobile industrial park and a tourist destination in Wuzhen to test driverless cars this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Volvo Cars reports global sales growth of 9.3% in July*
Xinhua, August 3, 2016

Volvo Cars posted a 9.3 percent increase in retail sales globally in July ,said the company's press release on Tuesday.

In July, Volvo Cars sold 41,681 cars globally. Sales of the new Volvo XC90 were the main growth driver globally, while the XC60 continues to be the best-selling model overall. Global growth for the first seven months was 10.3 percent.

*The United States was Volvo's biggest market in July, reporting a sales increase of 52.3 percent versus the same month last year. Retail sales amounted to 8,556 cars. The new Volvo XC90 was the best-selling Volvo model in the United States with the XC60 in second place.*

Sales of Volvo cars in China amounted to 6,171 cars in July, up 5.8 percent versus the same month last year. The best-selling cars were the locally produced Volvo XC60 and S60L models.

Sales in Europe as a whole amounted to 20,502 cars, up 0.1 percent. The Volvo XC60 was the best-selling model in Europe while the new XC90 represented most of the growth for the month.

*Volvo Cars, which was acquired by Chinese automaker Geely in 2010, employs nearly 29,000 people worldwide.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*LeEco to invest $3b in auto park*
(China Daily) 09:04, August 11, 2016





Jia Yueting (left), CEO of LeEco, introduces the company's first concept electric car LeSEE in April. PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY

Huge facility part of internet major's broad plans to go into mass-produced electric vehicles

*Chinese internet major LeEco said on Wednesday it will invest 20 billion yuan ($3.02 billion) to build an auto park in Zhejiang province, as part of the group's broad plan to mass-produce electric cars.*

*The park, to span 2.87 square kilometers, will include an electric-car plant with annual capacity of 400,000 units, the company said.*

It declined to disclose when the plant will start production and it was also unclear whether the plan was approved by industry regulators.

*The Beijing-based firm said that the car factory's first phase will cost 6 billion yuan and when completed will be able to produce 200,000 cars annually.*

"The plant will host a high-end car assembly line, which will have our own intellectual property, and we will start building the factory as soon as possible," said LeEco CEO and founder Jia Yueting.

Founded in 2004, LeEco started as a video-streaming service provider akin to Netflix Inc, but it rapidly grew into a heavyweight with presence in smartphones, TVs and cloud computing.

In April, it released its first self-driving electric concept car－28 months after the company decided to enter the industry. Its founder Jia has also invested in the US-based electric car startup Faraday Future, which promised last year to spend $1 billion on a US factory. But the initiative was thrown into doubt amid worries about its financial health.

Zhang Yu, managing director of Automotive Foresight Co, said it takes at least five to six years for carmakers to move a concept car into mass production and it remains to be seen how LeEco, as an internet company, will achieve the goal.

"It remains to be seen whether LeEco's project is feasible," Zhang said, adding he was also concerned about whether the firm had the 20 billion yuan to invest in the park.

Chinese internet giants are all eyeing cars, which are widely seen as the ultimate mobile device to connect people with their services.

Last month, Alibaba Group Holding Ltd unveiled an internet-enabled vehicle in partnership with SAIC Motor Corp, a major car manufacturer. The car will soon be in the market at a retail price from 148,800 yuan.

Baidu Inc has said it plans to mass-produce its self-driving cars in five years. Tencent Holdings Ltd is also marching into the sector with Foxconn Technology Group, although they are yet to unveil concept cars.

The trend comes amid a boom in China's new-energy vehicle market. From January to July, sales of new-energy passenger vehicles surged 140 percent to 150,000 units, according to the China Passenger Car Association.

**

*Higer Bus to produce more electric vehicles*
By Mary Poni Yugu
China.org.cn, August 11, 2016




Higer's KLQ6762GEV pure electric bus. [Photo provided to China.org.cn]

Higer Bus, one of China's leading bus producing companies, will produce more electric buses and vehicles in the near future, according to Shaun Lyu, sales manager of the Africa markets and overseas department of the company.


This information was disclosed to over 300 ministers, deputy ministers, department heads, Permanent Secretaries, businessmen and entrepreneurs from Africa, who were on a visit to Higer Bus and Coach Company, located at the Special Industrial Park in Suzhou, Jiangsu Province.

According to Lyu, in order to beat the market Higer needs to develop and implement the innovations most suitable for the African market.

He disclosed that Higer specializes in promoting international cooperation in the fields of product design, quality control, global procurement, staff training and many others to reap the full benefits of internationalization and increase competitive advantage.

Higer has provided over 300 bus and coach models and light duty vehicles to more than 100 countries and regions in South Asia, Middle East, Africa, Russia, Eastern Europe and America, he said.

The sales manager disclosed that Algeria is presently the biggest market for their products in Africa, with over 7,000 units in different brands, adding that Higer has also exported more than 200 units to Nigeria, Sudan and Nairobi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

_What? First it occurred in America and now it has also happened in China._

--------
Tesla's 1st crash in China puts self-driving in spotlight
(Xinhua) 13:19, August 11, 2016




_
The file photo shows a Tesla vehicle which crashed in Beijing. [Photo: weibo.com]
_​
Tesla says that one of its cars crashed in Beijing while in "autopilot" mode.

A driver named Luo Zhen says he engaged the autopilot function as he often did on Beijing's highways.

Luo's car hit a vehicle parked half off the road. The accident sheered off the parked vehicle's side mirror and scraped both cars. The driver has reportedly said sales staff over sold the "self-driving" function of the vehicle.

Tesla said it had reviewed data to confirm the car was in autopilot mode, a system that takes control of steering and braking in certain conditions.

The company, which is investigating the crash in Beijing last week, said it was the driver's responsibility to maintain control of the vehicle. In this case, it said, the driver's hands were not detected on the steering wheel.

The crash in China, comes months after a fatal accident in Florida, which raised pressure on auto industry executives and regulators to tighten rules on automated driving technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Geely to revolutionize London's black taxis*
China Daily, August 12, 2016

Three years ago, London Taxi Co was bankrupt and Londoners faced losing their familiar black taxicabs. But thanks to Chinese automaker Geely, the re-energized company is about to introduce a radical change on the streets of London.

*Geely's London Taxi unit will reintroduce the cab in the middle of next year. It will be more environmentally friendly, shifting from diesel to electric power, and more spacious, holding one more person than the previous car.*

The new taxicab also features a wheelchair position that faces forward.

The prototype of the vehicle was unveiled in October during the state visit of President Xi Jinping to the United Kingdom.

"The model is designed to take on the challenges faced by many major cities, such as air pollution and over-crowdedness," Chris Gubbey, CEO of London Taxi, said on Wednesday. Adam Soller, co-partner of London Photo Taxi Tour, a company that offers tourists a customized service in black cabs, said, "I really like that they kept the iconic design and can take on an extra passenger."

Soller added that, as a cab-driver, he is looking forward to buying the electric vehicle, although it will depend on the cost.

The company hasn't given details on the price of the new model.

Although Londoners know them as black taxis, since black was the only color used for many years, all colors are now available.

The project began in 2013, right after Geely acquired the then-distressed LTC for 11.4 million pounds ($14.8 million).

"It's extremely lucky that Geely became involved," said Gubbey.

Geely, whose headquarters are in Hangzhou and whose name literally means "auspicious" in Chinese, announced previously that it is investing 300 million pounds in LTC's new research and production facility, marking the largest such investment by a Chinese company in UK's green field. The site under construction, at Ansty Park near Coventry in the English Midlands, includes about 30,000 square meters of production space and 6,000 square meters of office area. It will be the first new auto plant built in the country in more than 10 years.

Gubbey said LTC's relationship with Geely was more like a partnership. "Even if the company owns Volvo and LTC, it feels like you are in a partnership, instead of having a controlling entity."

According to LTC, production of the new car will begin in the middle of next year, with low volume initially and ramping up in September. Gubbey said LTC is aiming for aggressive expansion outside the UK.

However, some London cab-drivers expressed a reluctance to share their icon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_I am a fan of EV. Hope that this scheme will give a boost to the EV industry in China which will then flow on to the rest of the world._

--------
*China to use carbon scheme to boost electric car numbers: draft rules*
Fri Aug 12, 2016 4:51am EDT





_Electric cars are seen at a parking lot of an automobile factory in Xingtai, Hebei province, China April 26, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer/File Photo_

By Kathy Chen | BEIJING

China, the world's biggest auto producer, plans to include carmakers in its planned national carbon trading scheme to encourage the manufacture of more electric vehicles, according to a draft of rules being circulated in the industry.

Domestic makers and importers of fossil-fuel cars will have to participate in the scheme if they meet a minimum production or sales threshold, according to rules drawn up by the National Development & Reform Commission (NDRC) and posted on a local news website on Thursday.

There are no details yet on where the threshold will be set, but the document also said some makers of new energy vehicles (NEVs) - plug-in electric and hybrid cars - would be able to participate in the scheme.

The draft will also circulate within regulatory bodies including the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, which oversees manufacturing industries, until Aug. 25 for consultation, an official with the NDRC confirmed to Reuters.

It was not clear how much longer the review process will run after that or when the program might be implemented.

The policy would likely benefit China's top NEV producers such as BYD Co and BAIC Motor Corp, which have stepped up production of traditional hybrids in recent years.

Companies included in the scheme will be able to sell carbon permits earned from cutting down on the release of CO2 emissions, whereas those with higher emissions than they are allowed will have to buy permits.

"The carbon emission quota policy will promote the health of the new energy vehicle market," said Ye Shengji, deputy secretary general of industry body China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, on Friday.

China is going to issue carbon permits to some 8,000 companies - fewer than earlier expected - in eight industries by the first quarter of next year in preparation for the launch of its national CO2 trading scheme, said Jiang Zhaoli, a senior climate official, to state media last week.

The number of the permits given to auto makers and dealers will be measured by the ratio of their NEV output versus the number of fossil fuel cars they make or sell, said the draft.

China produced 177,000 NEVs in the first half of the year, up by 125 percent from the same period last year, but making up less than 1.4 percent of the total, official data showed.

China wants to have 5 million NEVs on the nation's roads by 2020. Experts say a lack of charging stations and battery quality remain the primary barriers to long-distance driving and greater penetration of the market.

China's surge in NEV sales since 2014 has been supported by financial incentives that will total to 400 billion yuan ($60 billion) for the 2015-2020 period.

The China Association of Automobile Manufacturers said on Friday that it maintained its earlier forecast of 700,000 new energy vehicle sales this year.


($1 = 6.6444 Chinese yuan)


(Reporting by Kathy Chen, with additional reporting by Winni Zhou; Editing by Tom Hogue)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Talking about consumption power.

***

China passenger car sales on the rise*
Xinhua, August 14, 2016






China's passenger car sales are on the rise. [File photo] 


China's passenger car sales are on the rise, according to the China Passenger Car Association (CPCA).

Auto sales growth reached 23.3 percent in July year on year,* the third consecutive month of double-digit growth and the highest in 17 months, the association said.*

The CPCA predicted that passenger car growth in August and September will also exceed 20 percent.

Sales of passenger cars in China were tepid during the same period last year, with sales in May and June both growing at 3.8 percent. Sales in July 2015 fell by 2.5 percentage points.

This year's performance indicates strong consumer confidence and reduced taxes along with growing demand.

"People usually renew their cars every five to six years," said Feng Wei of China International Capital Corporation. "That means the 38 million cars bought in 2009 - 2011 will be renewed from this year."

CPCA's deputy secretary Yang Hua said August will see stronger performance as new models will hit the market.

Car inventories in July also decreased by 10.2 percentage points to 49.5 percent, according to the car inventory warning index released earlier this month by the China Automobile Deals Association.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BMW recalls over 156,000 cars for child seat defects in China*
(Xinhua) August 16, 2016

BEIJING, Aug. 16 (Xinhua) -- German automaker BMW will recall 156,922 cars in China over defects in their child seats, *China's top quality watchdog* said Tuesday.

Starting Sept. 1, the recall will involve more than 134,000 X3 models produced between November 2010 and April 2016 and over 22,000 X4 models produced between March 2014 and April 2016, according to a statement from the General Administration of Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine.

*Welding problems were found in the lower anchors of the child seats on those models, which may prevent the seats from being secured properly and raise the possibility of passenger injuries during accidents, the administration said.*

BMW China Automotive Trading Co., Ltd. will repair the anchors of the recalled cars for free, according to the statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Ford, China's Baidu invest $150M in self-driving 3D laser tech*





A self-driving Ford Fusion test vehicle on the streets of Mcity, the University of Michigan's autonomous driving test facility. Atop the Ford Fusion are LiDAR ranging lasers from Velodyne.

Credit: Ford

*Baidu plans onto test self-driving vehicles in the U.S. this year*

By Lucas Mearian

Computerworld | Aug 16, 2016 10:35 AM PT

Ford and China's leading search engine company, Baidu,announced today that they've each invested $75 million in Velodyne LiDAR Inc., a Silicon Valley maker of laser technology that allows cars to autonomously navigate.

The money will be used to speed development and manufacturing of next-generation LiDAR or Light, Detection and Ranging technology, which uses lasers to create a 3D image of the area around a vehicle.





Three models of Velodyne's LiDAR laser ranging technology

Last year, Ford pledged to triple the number of Fusion Hybrid self-driving research cars from 10 to 30, which it now claims surpasses the fully autonomous vehicle fleet of all other automakers.

Ford already uses Velodyne's LiDAR on its test vehicles at its Arizona Proving Ground and the University of Michigan's Mcity, a 32-acre, full-scale simulated real-world urban environment where vehicles self-drive in every condition, including snow.

Ford also plans to double the members of its Silicon Valley research team to more than 300, according to Ford CEO Mark Fields. Ford chose Palo Alto, Calif. last year for its latest automotive research and development facility.

General Motors, BMW, Honda, Hyundai, Mercedes-Benz, Nissan-Renault and Toyota have all opened R&D centers in Silicon Valley.

In April, China's Baidu announced plans to expand its own autonomous driving lab in Sunnyvale, Calif. to more than 100 researchers who will focus on development of computer vision, robotics and machine learning.

Through a development partnership with BMW, Baidu is already testing self-driving vehicles in China; it plans to begin testing them in the U.S. this year.





One of Baidu's BMW self driving cars with LiDAR atop it.

"Our investment will accelerate our efforts in autonomous driving with what, in our view, are the best LiDAR sensors available today, and advance Velodyne's development of increasingly sophisticated LiDAR sensors," Jing Wang, general managers of Baidu's Autonomous Driving Unit, said in a statement.

Along with exterior cameras and radar, LiDAR is a key technology in enabling autonomous driving technology in that it can create a 3D picture of what surrounds a vehicle. LiDAR's laser ranging technology allows autonomous cars to drive just as well in the dark as they do in the daytime.

"From the very beginning of our autonomous vehicle program, we saw LiDAR as a key enabler due to its sensing capabilities and how it complements radar and cameras," Raj Nair, Ford's CTO, said in a statement.

Founded in 1983 as an audio tech company, Velodyne has over the past decade developed four generations LiDAR technology.

Velodyne's LiDAR technology includes proprietary software and algorithms that interpret data gathered from the laser-based sensors attached to vehicles. The result is a high-resolution 3D digital image that is used for mapping, localization, object identification and collision avoidance.

Velodyne's latest LIDAR sensor is capable of producing 300,000 to 2.2 million data points per second with a range up to 200 meters at centimeter-level accuracy, the company said.

Velodyne said that the latest round of investments from its partners will enable it to "rapidly expand the design and production of high performance, cost-effective automotive LiDAR sensors," which will help the technology go mainstream.

"We want the cost to be low enough to be used for all cars. We envision a safer world for the millions of automotive drivers across the globe," Marta Hall, Velodyne president of business development, said in a statement.

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...nvest-150m-in-self-driving-3d-laser-tech.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Baidu expands investment in self-driving cars*
By Shi Jing (People's Daily Online) August 17, 2016





According to a report in USA Today, Baidu and the Ford Motor Company have invested $150 million in Velodyne laser radars. A Baidu insider confirmed the news to the thepaper.cn.


The investment will allow the company to double its work force over the next 12-18 months, which will in turn help to foster innovations in semiconductor technology and other advanced research and development. At present, Velodyne has more than 200 employees. The investment will also help Velodyne to “accelerate the push for low-cost, mass produced laser radars,” eventually paving the way for Baidu to reduce the cost of its self-driving cars.

Early in July, Wang Jin, senior vice president of Baidu and general manager of the self-driving car division, told the thepaper.cn that the laser radars on Baidu’s self-driving car currently cost half a million yuan, while each car's server costs an additional 200,000 yuan. Wang added, ”Baidu hopes to guarantee the security of self-driving cars by using superior equipment. After that, we will consider ways to reduce the cost.”

Baidu produced its first-generation self-driving car in December 2015, which has since been updated to the third generation. Baidu has also set a development goal: self-driving cars to be used by companies within three years, and mass production of self-driving cars within five.

Velodyne, which was founded in 1983, is a Silicon Valley company whose laser radars are employed in the self-driving cars of both Baidu and Google. According to the thepaper.cn, Velodyne is planning to establish a China office in Beijing. 


**

*Tesla removes 'self-driving' saying after Beijing crash*
China Daily, August 17, 2016




The Tesla Model S involved in an accident in Beijing, August 2, 2016. [China Daily]


Tesla Motors Inc removed the term "self-driving" from its China website after a driver in Beijing who crashed in "autopilot" mode complained that the carmaker overplayed the function's capability and misled buyers.

The Tesla driver crashed earlier this month while on a Beijing commuter highway after the car failed to avoid a vehicle parked on the left side but partially in the roadway, damaging both cars, but causing no injuries.

It was the first known such crash in China, although it follows a fatal accident in Florida earlier this year that put pressure on auto executives and regulators to tighten rules for automated driving.

A check of Tesla's Chinese website showed that the word "autopilot" had also been removed. But that term was subsequently reinstated on Monday.

"At Tesla we are continuously making improvements, including to translations," a Tesla spokeswoman said in an e-mailed statement when asked about the removal of the terms "autopilot" and "self-driving".

"We've been in the process of addressing any discrepancies across languages for many weeks. The timing had nothing to do with current events or articles."

References to autopilot and the term zidong jiashi, which most literally translates as self-driving but also means autopilot, were taken off the webpage for the Model S sedan by late Sunday, according to a comparison with an archived version of the page.

Both terms previously appeared several times on the site.

Instead, a phrase that translates as "self-assisted driving" is used.

Tesla China staff have additionally undergone training in response to the Aug 2 crash to re-emphasize that employees must always keep two hands on the wheel when demonstrating the autopilot function, according to a Tesla employee who was not authorized to speak to the media.

Tesla said it downloaded data from the Beijing car and confirmed it was in autopilot mode at the time of the crash, although the driver was not detected to have his hands on the wheel.

The spokeswoman for the US automaker issued a statement, saying that the system was not self-driving but merely assistive and that drivers were responsible for always maintaining control of the vehicle.

Other Tesla drivers interviewed said China sales staff took their hands off the wheel while demonstrating the function. Under Chinese laws, drivers are required to keep two hands on the wheel at all times.

The crash is another hiccup for Tesla in the Chinese auto market, the world's largest, after it initially struggled with distribution and charging issues.

Various Chinese government ministries did not respond to requests for comment on the Tesla crash and self-driving policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Baidu invests in US firm to gear up driverless tech *
China Daily, August 18, 2016 





Photo shows autononous driving car developed by Baidu on its test driving in Beijing on Nov.10, 2015. [Xinhua]


Baidu Inc has added fuel to its effort to put driverless cars into mass production within five years with its multimillion dollar investment on Tuesday in a major US producer of lidar sensors, a key technology that helps the cars "see" their surrounding environment by using light to measure distance.

*California-based Velodyne LiDAR Inc, which provides sensor technology that can help driverless cars, announced that it had completed a combined $150 million investment from Ford Motor Co and Baidu.*

*Beijing-based Baidu did not disclose the size of its investment. But Ford, which announced on Tuesday its plan to produce fully autonomous vehicles for ride-hailing services by 2021, said it invested $75 million in the lidar sensor company.*

Velodyne, which was founded in 1983, said in a statement that the investment will help the company expand production and make sensors more affordable for the mass deployment of fully autonomous vehicles.

"We want the cost to be low enough to be used for all cars. We envision a safer world for the millions of automotive drivers across the globe," said Marta Hall, Velodyne's president of business development.

Wang Jin, senior vice-president and general manager of autonomous driving unit of Baidu, said the investment will accelerate Baidu's efforts in autonomous driving.

"Baidu is developing autonomous vehicles in order to increase passenger safety and reduce traffic congestion and pollution in China," he said in the statement.

The investment to gear up expansion in autonomous driving comes at a time when Baidu's traditional search business has been weakened by the tighter controls over internet advertisements, and it is looking at driverless vehicles to become a new engine to spur the company's growth.

An industry observer said that the investment is expected to help Baidu achieve its ambitious goal of getting driverless cars on the road within three years, and putting these cars into mass production within five years.

Zeng Zhiling, managing director of LMC Automotive Consulting Co Ltd, said that the investment is the right way forward for Baidu to expand its business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD's EVs set to green Singapore*
China Daily, August 22, 2016





BYD e6 fleet in Singapore [Photo/China.org.cn]

China's major electric vehicle or EV producer BYD Co Ltd is targeting Singapore to sell buses and taxis. It is relying on its time-tested overseas expansion strategy for the foray.

*Promotion of electric vehicles for local public transport systems, and then localization involving establishment of research and development centers or assembly lines－they constitute BYD's strategy to enter a foreign market.*

The carmaker announced on Aug 8 that *it would conduct trials of its pure electric bus K9 in Singapore from this month.* The six-month trials will see the K9 being introduced into Go Ahead SG's bus services operating from Loyang Depot.

The trials will look into the challenges of whether an electric bus can meet the full-day operational demands of a conventional public bus, without compromising on reliability and serviceability, in a local environment.

It is also part of Singapore's EV Phase 2 Test, a trial program of the Land Transport Authority and the Economic Development Board to research and develop EVs.

The program is aimed at exploring fleet-based operations such as electric car-sharing, electric buses and electric taxi fleets, and assessing whether they are viable for Singapore's land transport network.

"BYD is committed to providing green and sustainable comprehensive ground transportation including e-buses, e-taxis, e-vans, as well as e-trucks," said Liu Xueliang, BYD's general manager for the Asia-Pacific region.

Currently, Singapore uses buses with internal combustion engines fueled by diesel. There are about 18,000 public and private buses in service in Singapore, accounting for about 2 percent of the total vehicles on the country's road.

*Last month, BYD also signed a purchasing contract of 100 units of e6 pure electric crossover sedans with a local taxi firm HDT Singapore Taxi Pte Ltd, marking BYD's first fully electric taxi operation in Southeast Asia. HDT will begin its e6 taxi service in the first week of September, with all 100 units being progressively introduced until the first quarter of 2017, the e-carmaker said.*

HDT has been operating a private-hire service with an existing fleet of 30 BYD e6 units since 2014, which will continue to provide on-call and leasing services.

HDT's e-taxi trial is also part of Singapore's EV Phase 2 Test. The HDT e-taxi service will operate for eight years.

"With its strong research capabilities, great pool of talent and a growing electro-mobility ecosystem, Singapore is an ideal location to deploy our e-taxi fleet to conduct research and development with reputable partners," said Wang Chuanfu, chairman of BYD Group.

Wang said he hopes to co-create new and innovative solutions that can be commercialized first in Singapore and later in other countries in the region.

Seeing Singapore's leading position in finance, technology, culture, and its location in Southeast Asia, as well as strong commitment to environmental preservation, BYD considers the country a key market in the region.

The e-carmaker said it plans to establish its Southeast Asian regional headquarters and research and development center in Singapore, but did not indicate a time frame.

"It depends on the market, so we can't decide when to build them," said a public relations executive of BYD, adding the company now is discussing the idea with the Singaporean government.

Singapore issues a limited number of vehicle licenses every year and applicants could get one in a bi-weekly auction. The license price varies according to vehicle emissions and type.

"In Singapore, buying a vehicle is like buying a house, it is too expensive", said Amanda Hao, 33, a Singaporean resident, who is curious why the government seems not very active on encouraging new energy vehicles or NEVs.

According to her, a license for vehicles with engines under 1600cc costs about US$37,600, while a license for vehicles with engines above 1600cc would cost about US$42,100. But licenses for vans and buses are cheaper at US$33,800.

Founded in 1995 as a battery maker, BYD is now a new energy solution provider with businesses covering four industries: IT, cars, new-energy vehicles and light rail systems.

Listed on both the Hong Kong bourse and the Shenzhen Stock Exchange, BYD said it aims to sell 150,000 NEVs worldwide this year. Last year, it sold 70,000 NEVs across the world, up more than 200 percent year-on-year.

The company has 24 production bases in China, one in the United States and one in Brazil. Its NEVs have been sold in 48 countries and regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Guangzhou Auto starts building US$240m Xinjiang plant*
Xinhua, August 24, 2016

Guangzhou Automobile Group Co., Ltd on Wednesday started construction of its assembly plant in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

*With an investment of 1.6 billion yuan (240 million U.S. dollars), the plant has a designed annual production capacity of 100,000 cars and will create 1,500 jobs.*

Located in the Urumqi economic and technological development zone, the plant is scheduled to begin production of *gasoline and electric cars* as early as the end of 2017, said Zeng Qinghong, general manager of Guangzhou Automobile Group.

*Zeng said the plant will supply western Chinese regions and central Asian countries.*

Zhou Yawei, a member of the Standing Committee of the Guangzhou Municipal Committee of the Communist Party of China, said the investment answers the central government's call to help Xinjiang's development and push forward the Belt and Road Initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Intelligent driving startup Jidou raises 53 million yuan*
Last Updated: 2016-08-25 15:10 | chinadaily.com.cn

Shanghai-based technology startup Jidouauto.com raised 53 million yuan ($7.97 million) from investors, and is expected *to seek a more than 10 percent share in the automotive aftermarket within 2 years,* according to the company's founder Wang Yifei.

The company announced on Wednesday that it has completed series A financing, led by a leading cleantech venture investment firm Tsing Capital, and a local internet angel capital fund called Zhizhuo Group.

*"We aim at creating better intelligent navigation experiences for consumers, so that they can receive convenient services in the Internet of Vehicles, instead of using navigation on their cellphones." Said Wang Yifei.*

The Internet of Vehicles is the convergence of the mobile Internet and the Internet of Things, containing communications, intelligence and learning capabilities to anticipate users' intentions.

Established in 2014, the Internet of Vehicles company provides online car services, such as vehicle navigations, aiming to help consumers who own ordinary cars enjoy the same experiences as Tesla owners.

As of today, the company is able to provide services for 2,000 cities in China, containing nearly 5,000 offline service points. Among them, 300 can offer home installation services.

Wang said that the new cash would be invested on the research and development of the products and to enhance team building.

The company also introduced new vehicle navigation on Wednesday, priced from 1,999 yuan, to target consumers with limited budgets who still want intelligent driving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD electric cars rev up earnings by 384% in H1*
China Daily, August 30, 2016




BYD hybrid SUV Tang is seen during the 2015 Shenzhen-Hong Kong-Macao International Auto Show in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, June 6, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]

BYD Co Ltd, a major Chinese new energy vehicle manufacturer, posted a first-half profit increase of 384 percent to 2.26 billion yuan (US$342 million) compared to the same period last year, mainly due to the increase in its new energy vehicle business.


Boosted by the rocketing profit, its Hong Kong shares on Monday rose by 3.9 percent at one point to HK$53 (US$6.8), and closed at HK$52.25.

Its revenue also grew by 43.74 percent year-on-year to 43.75 billion yuan in the first six months of 2016, 35 percent of which was from its new energy automobile business, according to its interim results published on Sunday.

The sales income of its new energy vehicle business developed rapidly by about 1.61 times year-on-year to 15.31 billion yuan.

The sales volume of its new energy automobiles surged by about 130 percent to approximately 49,000 units during the first six month, while its target for annual sales in 2016 is 120,000 units, Wang Chuanfu, chairman of BYD, said at a briefing on Monday.

He said the next half year is usually its busy season and he is confident that the company will accomplish the target, especially after the launch of more new vehicle models.

*According to statistics from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, BYD's share of the new energy automobile market was approximately 27 percent in the first half of 2016 and the company has dominated the plug-in hybrid vehicle market with a 65 percent share.*

New energy automobiles have become the highlight of China's automobile market. In the first half of 2016, its total sales surged 126.9 percent year-on-year to 170,000 units, according to CAAM statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*A new approach to auto manufacturing I
China.org.cn, September 5, 2016*

*Editor's note:* The New Energy Automotive Industrial Park, located at a development zone in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, has enjoyed rapid development since it was put into operation *in March 2015*. Covering an area of 3,960 mu (264 hectares), the park includes five functional areas: spare parts manufacturing, whole vehicle manufacturing, testing area, accessory industrial area and living facility area. *Currently, 46 enterprises are stationed in the park, and about 80 percent of automobile parts have been manufactured locally to form a complete industrial chain.* It is expected that output value will total 5 billion yuan (US$748.5 million) in 2016.



​
New energy automobiles are parked at the exhibition hall in the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]


​
New energy automotive components are a treat for the eyes at the exhibition hall in the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]



​
Workers are busy at the production line at the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]



​
Workers are busy at the production line at the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]



​
Workers are busy at the production line at the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]



​
Workers are busy at the production line at the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]



​
A worker is busy at the production line at the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]



​
A worker is busy at the production line at the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*A new approach to auto manufacturing II
China.org.cn, September 5, 2016*

​

A worker is busy at the production line at the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

A worker gives a brief introduction at the exhibition hall in the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

A mobile energy-storage charging system at the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

A worker is busy at the production line at the new energy research institute of the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

A worker is busy at the production line at the new energy research institute of the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

People are fascinated by automobile parts at the exhibition hall in the New Energy Automotive Industrial Park in Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Aug. 30. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

| Sat Sep 3, 2016 9:10pm EDT
*Chinese consumers take credit for boom in car loans*





_*A Baojun 560 car is seen at a dealership in Linyi, Shandong province, China, July 7, 2016. *_

By Jake Spring | BEIJING

Chinese households, traditional savers with an aversion to debt, are rapidly warming to the idea of borrowing to buy a car, as automakers push financing deals to boost sales and margins in an increasingly competitive market.

Nearly 30 percent of Chinese car buyers bought on credit last year, up from 18 percent in 2013, according to analysts from Sanford C. Bernstein and Deloitte, helping a rebound in the car market after a sticky 2015.

That is welcome news to China's government, which wants consumers to borrow and spend more to shift its slowing economy away from heavy industry and investment-led growth.

Beijing resident Wang Danian said he planned to buy his first car on credit, saying it was the smart move.

"I can use my cash to do other things," the 28-year-old said while looking at an FAW [SASACJ.UL] Besturn X80 sport utility vehicle. "If I use all my savings at once to buy a car, and then something happens, I can't manage the risk."

Six consumers interviewed by Reuters said they would all consider loans, lured by low-fee and interest-free deals, with half saying they'd prefer to buy on credit and save cash for other items.

"I'd estimate after the manufacturer came out with the low-interest deal that about 30 percent of potential cash buyers switched to buying on credit," said a salesman at a Volkswagen (VOWG_p.DE) dealership in eastern China's Jiangsu province who gave his name as Mr. Zhao.

That is still a far cry from the more than 80 percent of cars bought on loans in the United States, but Deloitte predicts China will reach 50 percent by 2020.

Global automakers have struggled to encourage this trend for some time; Volkswagen established its finance subsidiary in 2004, but was held back by strict regulations on underwriting loans and sources of funding.

As the government gradually relaxed those restrictions over the last seven or eight years, financed purchases have grown, with Daimler's (DAIGn.DE) Mercedes saying more than 30 percent of its cars in China are now bought on credit, and it reported 31 percent year-on-year growth in net lending as at the end of July.

China's auto market struggled last year thanks to the slowest economic growth in 25 years and a stock market rout, but rebounded in October when the government cut sales tax on smaller cars. By July, vehicle sales were rising at their fastest monthly rate in three and a half years.

"While the government's tax reduction was the most obvious explanation for the rebound in Chinese car sales at the end of 2015, soaring auto financing penetration represented another, lesser noticed, driver of the boom," Bernstein said in April.

*DEFAULT RISKS*

More Chinese automakers jumped into the loans market last year, with Guangzhou Automobile Group (601238.SS)(2238.HK) and Geely (0175.HK) setting up financing firms.

Several Chinese carmakers also reported a significant impact from financing activity on their accounts for the first half of 2016.

SAIC Motor Corp (600104.SS), China's largest automaker, said its net operating cash flow dropped by 16.6 billion yuan ($2.5 billion) from the same period a year ago, as money was diverted to its financing unit for consumer loans.

Dongfeng Motor Group (0489.HK) similarly reported a 3.6 billion yuan year-on-year fall in net cash flow due to an increase in loans and receivables of its financial business.

Great Wall Motor (601633.SS) recorded a 140 percent increase in interest income, mainly because of its finance subsidiary.

BYD (002594.SZ)(1211.HK), backed by Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway (BRKa.N), said with 13.6 percent of its sales done on credit, financing was already making considerable contribution to its profits.

Controlling the risk of default on these loans can be difficult in China, where there isn't a reliable credit rating system for individuals comparable to the U.S., said Yale Zhang, managing director of consultancy Automotive Foresight in Shanghai.

"You cannot spend one month to investigate one person and then in the end you only land 100,000 yuan," Zhang said.

That got the sector into trouble when China previously tried to pump up car sales through loans after the Asian financial crisis of the late 1990s. A lack of risk control resulted in widespread defaults and a government clampdown for several years in the mid-2000s, he said.

"It arguably remains open to question whether Chinese auto (non-performing loans) will remain similarly low, should macro conditions deteriorate," Bernstein said in April, observing low delinquency rates thus far.

Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba (BABA.N), which last year inked a collaboration deal with China Yongda Automobiles Services (3669.HK), says it can address this risk thanks to 'big data' it has on its customers, including their credit records.

The company's auto web portal offers "instant automobile financing", approving loans in as little as 20 seconds, a spokeswoman said.


(Reporting by Jake Spring and Beijing newsroom; Editing by Will Waterman)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

ahojunk said:


> Nearly 30 percent of Chinese car buyers bought on credit last year, up from 18 percent in 2013, according to analysts from Sanford C. Bernstein and Deloitte, helping a rebound in the car market after a sticky 2015.



In comparison, 86.6% new car buyers and 55.3% used cars buyers are on car loans in the US. Average loan term for a new car is 67 months, and 62 months for a used car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> "I can use my cash to do other things," the 28-year-old said while looking at an FAW [SASACJ.UL] Besturn X80 sport utility vehicle. "If I use all my savings at once to buy a car, and then something happens, I can't manage the risk."



Very good. Buy local. 



Dungeness said:


> In comparison, 86.6% new car buyers and 55.3% used cars buyers are on car loans in the US. Average loan term for a new car is 67 months, and 62 months for a used car.



I heard in the US college students use their student loans to buy a car. 

Very strong car culture there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

TaiShang said:


> Very good. Buy local.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard in the US college students use their student loans to buy a car.
> 
> Very strong car culture there.




It is not like they have any option. The public transportation system sucks big time here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*VW to build joint venture with JAC*
China Daily, September 7, 2016

German auto giant Volkswagen AG will likely build a joint venture with Chinese automaker JAC Motors, a source close to the matter told China Daily.

JAC suspended trading at the Shanghai stock exchange on Sept 7 because "we are to sign a memorandum of important effects", the automaker said in a public notice.

A public relations manager at Volkswagen China confirmed that there was something going on between the two but did not specify what type of cooperation it was, merely saying that details would be released this afternoon.

Volkswagen already has two passenger joint ventures in China-FAW Volkswagen and Shanghai Volkswagen.

Some believe it might build a joint venture on commercial or new-energy cars with JAC because industrial regulations in China stipulate that one international automaker is not allowed to have more than two joint ventures in the same category.

The possible cooperation started after Premier Li Keqiang's visit to JAC in October 2015. Chinese media reported that JAC told Li of its intention to work with Volkswagen and Li agreed to send the message.

**

When I was in the Mainland, I saw some JAC SUVs. Not cross-overs, real, full size SUVs. Cool-looking cars. Totally liked.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

cirr said:


> Nothing beats an HQ L5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang


100 0000 0000 ￥for one car,and almost no one to buy .Hateful boss, waste large amounts of money！Wasted the old brand


----------



## Jlaw

ahojunk said:


> | Sat Sep 3, 2016 9:10pm EDT
> *Chinese consumers take credit for boom in car loans*
> 
> View attachment 332084
> 
> _*A Baojun 560 car is seen at a dealership in Linyi, Shandong province, China, July 7, 2016. *_
> 
> By Jake Spring | BEIJING
> 
> Chinese households, traditional savers with an aversion to debt, are rapidly warming to the idea of borrowing to buy a car, as automakers push financing deals to boost sales and margins in an increasingly competitive market.
> 
> Nearly 30 percent of Chinese car buyers bought on credit last year, up from 18 percent in 2013, according to analysts from Sanford C. Bernstein and Deloitte, helping a rebound in the car market after a sticky 2015.
> 
> That is welcome news to China's government, which wants consumers to borrow and spend more to shift its slowing economy away from heavy industry and investment-led growth.
> 
> Beijing resident Wang Danian said he planned to buy his first car on credit, saying it was the smart move.
> 
> "I can use my cash to do other things," the 28-year-old said while looking at an FAW [SASACJ.UL] Besturn X80 sport utility vehicle. "If I use all my savings at once to buy a car, and then something happens, I can't manage the risk."
> 
> Six consumers interviewed by Reuters said they would all consider loans, lured by low-fee and interest-free deals, with half saying they'd prefer to buy on credit and save cash for other items.
> 
> "I'd estimate after the manufacturer came out with the low-interest deal that about 30 percent of potential cash buyers switched to buying on credit," said a salesman at a Volkswagen (VOWG_p.DE) dealership in eastern China's Jiangsu province who gave his name as Mr. Zhao.
> 
> That is still a far cry from the more than 80 percent of cars bought on loans in the United States, but Deloitte predicts China will reach 50 percent by 2020.
> 
> Global automakers have struggled to encourage this trend for some time; Volkswagen established its finance subsidiary in 2004, but was held back by strict regulations on underwriting loans and sources of funding.
> 
> As the government gradually relaxed those restrictions over the last seven or eight years, financed purchases have grown, with Daimler's (DAIGn.DE) Mercedes saying more than 30 percent of its cars in China are now bought on credit, and it reported 31 percent year-on-year growth in net lending as at the end of July.
> 
> China's auto market struggled last year thanks to the slowest economic growth in 25 years and a stock market rout, but rebounded in October when the government cut sales tax on smaller cars. By July, vehicle sales were rising at their fastest monthly rate in three and a half years.
> 
> "While the government's tax reduction was the most obvious explanation for the rebound in Chinese car sales at the end of 2015, soaring auto financing penetration represented another, lesser noticed, driver of the boom," Bernstein said in April.
> 
> *DEFAULT RISKS*
> 
> More Chinese automakers jumped into the loans market last year, with Guangzhou Automobile Group (601238.SS)(2238.HK) and Geely (0175.HK) setting up financing firms.
> 
> Several Chinese carmakers also reported a significant impact from financing activity on their accounts for the first half of 2016.
> 
> SAIC Motor Corp (600104.SS), China's largest automaker, said its net operating cash flow dropped by 16.6 billion yuan ($2.5 billion) from the same period a year ago, as money was diverted to its financing unit for consumer loans.
> 
> Dongfeng Motor Group (0489.HK) similarly reported a 3.6 billion yuan year-on-year fall in net cash flow due to an increase in loans and receivables of its financial business.
> 
> Great Wall Motor (601633.SS) recorded a 140 percent increase in interest income, mainly because of its finance subsidiary.
> 
> BYD (002594.SZ)(1211.HK), backed by Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway (BRKa.N), said with 13.6 percent of its sales done on credit, financing was already making considerable contribution to its profits.
> 
> Controlling the risk of default on these loans can be difficult in China, where there isn't a reliable credit rating system for individuals comparable to the U.S., said Yale Zhang, managing director of consultancy Automotive Foresight in Shanghai.
> 
> "You cannot spend one month to investigate one person and then in the end you only land 100,000 yuan," Zhang said.
> 
> That got the sector into trouble when China previously tried to pump up car sales through loans after the Asian financial crisis of the late 1990s. A lack of risk control resulted in widespread defaults and a government clampdown for several years in the mid-2000s, he said.
> 
> "It arguably remains open to question whether Chinese auto (non-performing loans) will remain similarly low, should macro conditions deteriorate," Bernstein said in April, observing low delinquency rates thus far.
> 
> Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba (BABA.N), which last year inked a collaboration deal with China Yongda Automobiles Services (3669.HK), says it can address this risk thanks to 'big data' it has on its customers, including their credit records.
> 
> The company's auto web portal offers "instant automobile financing", approving loans in as little as 20 seconds, a spokeswoman said.
> 
> 
> (Reporting by Jake Spring and Beijing newsroom; Editing by Will Waterman)


what is a typical down payment for Chinese car buyers ? In US it's very low. But I'm sure Chinese are smarter and will put down a sizeable amount.



ZY-Chinese brother said:


> 100 0000 0000 ￥for one car,and almost no one to buy .Hateful boss, waste large amounts of money！Wasted the old brand


your boss is Justin trudeau. He rather spend billions looking after useless Syrian refugees and legalizing marjuana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

Jlaw said:


> what is a typical down payment for Chinese car buyers ? In US it's very low. But I'm sure Chinese are smarter and will put down a sizeable amount.
> 
> 
> your boss is Justin trudeau. He rather spend billions looking after useless Syrian refugees and legalizing marjuana


yes you are right.


----------



## Indika

Roaring car sales in china while US auto market sputters (http://www.wsj.com/articles/ford-gm-report-declines-in-auto-sales-1472738613).

US car sales,






http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...es-rise-24-5-on-rush-to-beat-expiring-tax-cut


Passenger-vehicle sales rose to 1.8 million units last month
Industrywide deliveries rose 13% in year’s first eight months
Share on FacebookShare on Twitter
China’s passenger-vehicle sales climbed for a sixth consecutive month as consumers rushed to buy ahead of a tax cut due to expire at year-end and General Motors Co. and Great Wall Motor Co. emerged from stiff pricing competition with rising deliveries.

Retail sales of cars, sport utility and multipurpose vehicles increased 24.5 percent to 1.8 million units in August, the China Passenger Car Association said Thursday. Deliveries climbed 13 percent to 14.2 million units through the first eight months of this year.

Consumers are anticipating the expiration of a tax cut on purchases of vehicles with smaller engines, according to Cui Dongshu, secretary general of the association. Automakers also are discounting to draw buyers, narrowing the average profit dealers are making for selling a premium car in China to 66 yuan ($10) from 487 yuan in June, according to data compiled by WAYS Consulting Co.

“In our recent dealer interviews, it was clear that pre-buying had already begun to influence industry volumes,” Robin Zhu, an analyst at Sanford C Bernstein, wrote in a report dated Sept. 5. “We expect the pull-forward of demand to persist through the end of the year, and support year over year growth.”

Great Wall, the top-selling sport utility vehicle maker that started to cut prices of its H6 and H2 models last year, boosted deliveries by 25 percent in August. Guangzhou Automobile Group Co.’s sales increased 31 percent, with its SUV deliveries almost doubling. Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd.’s sales climbed 69 percent.

Deliveries for GM increased 18 percent in August, while Nissan Motor Co.’s rose 17 percent. Ford Motor Co.’s sales climbed 22 percent.

The state-backed China Association of Automobile Manufacturers has urged the government to make the tax cut on small cars permanent to encourage development of fuel-efficient vehicles. China cut levies on small-engine cars by half beginning in October after lobbying by the carmakers association to buttress the nation’s slowing economic growth.

_— With assistance by Tian Ying_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Success and challenges of Chinese-brand vehicles*
Reporter: Zhao Lingfeng 丨 CCTV.com

09-10-2016 

In the middle of August, BAIC announced a 5-year milestone: *car number one million. *

At almost the same time, rivals Chang'an and Geely also say *they too hit the one-million mark.*

*"This means that after years of hard work, our own brands and independent innovation have reached an outbreak period,*" said Fu Yuwu, chairman of Society of Automotive Engineers of China.

Most China's car companies have turned to research and quality improvement to win the market. 

From January to July this year,* the total sales of Chinese-brand cars topped 4 million units, with a year-on-year increase of 21.4 percent. *For Guangzhou Automobile Group alone, it was over 190 thousand units, with a year-on-year* growth of 161 percent.* As one of the rising stars, this company has its own strategy. 

It's reported the* R&D division of Guangzhou Automobile receives six to seven percent of the company's annual revenue. *The level is almost the same as in companies like Mercedes-Benz and BMW.

More and more Chinese automakers are moving away from imitation.

*Their goal is 100% innovation. *

"In terms of researching a new product, we know how to "shoot the arrow at the target" now. But before, we just copied from abroad," said Zhang Fan, head of design, Guangzhou Automobile Group. 

1,200 engines roll off the line every day. And quantity does not come at the expense of quality.

*"We allow only one mistake per thousand cars,"* said Guo Yunqiang, productin responsible person.

*In 2014, the domestic brand share of the Chinese market was 33.8%. In the first half of this year, the number soared to 41%.*

And here's one of the key factors for the jump: increasing investment in sport utility vehicles, or SUVS.

Geely recently introduced another compact SUV, a sister to its Emgrand Boyue, but priced a bit lower. 

"The parallel increase in price and market share -- this is one sign of the improvement of our brand's competitive power. And this power mainly relies on the production of SUVs," said Xu Changming, state information center.

But experts advise against betting everything on SUV production.

Joint venture brands still hold an absolute advantage in car sales and production. And many Chinese brands are still not turning a profit after years of investment. 

They need to build competitive power and brand premium to go the distance.

@Economic superpower

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Baidu USA permitted to test self-drive vehicle in California*
2016-09-16 09:49 | Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_ 





_A driverless vehicle developed by the internet giant Baidu on display in December at an 
exposition in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. (Photo/China Daily)_​
The U.S. subsidiary of Baidu Inc, a Chinese web services company, has been issued a permit to test self-drive vehicles in California.

The testing permit, from the California Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) in the first week of month, would allow Baidu USA to test its autonomous driving technologies in the Golden State.

Headquartered in Beijing, China, Baidu announced the formation of an autonomous driving team in the United States, as part of Baidu Autonomous Driving Unit that operates in Chinese cities of Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen.

Following 14 other companies, including German automakers Mercedes Benz and BMW and US automaker Ford, that have obtained the permit to operate self-drive vehicles on public roads in California, Baidu said it would test its vehicles "very soon."

"Baidu has already built a strong team in Silicon Valley to develop autonomous driving technologies, and being able to do road tests will greatly accelerate our progress," Jing Wang, senior vice president of Baidu and general manager of Baidu's Autonomous Driving Unit, was quoted as saying in a web posting earlier in the month.

Wang later talked about the testing permit at a forum in China.

Baidu USA is based in Sunnyvale, northern California.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

JIER Machine tool group ranked at 64 of top 100 machinery companies in China. The company provide stamping equipments for auto industry around world.

http://www.jiermt.com/default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD to expand electric vehicles factory in California*
Xinhua, September 14, 2016

Chinese carmaker BYD announced Tuesday that it would expand its electric vehicle plant in the U.S. city of Lancaster in southern California, tripling the size of its facility, employment and production capability in next three years.

Stella Li, president of BYD America, said at a groundbreaking ceremony that the world's largest manufacturer of electric vehicles would continue to invest in Lancaster and provide more development opportunities for local residents.

BYD, which stands for "Build Your Dreams", is also the world's largest manufacturer of rechargeable batteries. Based on its fire-safe, fully recyclable and long cycle battery technology, the company has expanded into other businesses, including automobiles, buses, trucks, utility vehicles and energy storage facilities.

"We are proud to produce efficient, reliable electric trucks and buses in Califonia that help boost the local economy with well-paid manufacturing and engineering jobs," Li said, after recalling why the company had decided to set up the factory in the city of Lancaster, a community of more than 156,000 inhabitants since 2013.

Lancaster boasts more than 350 days of sunshine per year, making it the ideal place to pioneer new solar energy technologies.

Li also emphasized the support that local government and skilful American engineers had given the company.

The BYD's coach and bus vehicle plant in Lancaster, which covers eight thousands square meters and is able to deliver three hundred zero-emission vehicles every year, has already employed more than three hundreds people for production and customer service.

According to the new plan, the facility will expand to 37 thousand square meters, tripling the number of its employees to one thousand and its assembling capability to one thousand vehicle per year.

"Through our growing partnership with BYD, the local economy has already realized a significant boost," said Lancaster Mayor Rex Parris, "in addition, reaching Zero Net Energy status is at the forefront of our city, and BYD is helping us achieve this vision faster."

The Shenzhen-based company has more than 160,000 employees globally and a regional headquarters in Los Angeles.

The company's electric bus, supported by its solar panels, LED lighting and energy-efficient technologies, is able to run over 248 kilometers after a single charge, which is among the longest in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*World's first bus using hydrogen under normal pressure rolls off in central China*

Sept 17, 2016

Video: http://newscontent.cctv.com/NewJsp/news.jsp?fileId=375373

*The world's first fuel cell bus which can use hydrogen fuel under normal pressure and temperature* rolled off the production line in Wuhan City, Hubei Province, central China on Saturday. 

The prototype bus named "Taige" finished its first trial run at a uniform speed on a 300-meter-long road at 16:00 in the afternoon. 

As it is difficult to save the hydrogen fuel under the normal pressure and temperature, it has taken two years for Wuhan Geo-Resources and Environment Institute, Tongji University, Jiangsu Qingyang Energy Co., Ltd. and Yangste Automobile to solve the issue. 

According to Hao Yiguo, president of the Wuhan Geo-Resources and Environment Institute, the fuel cell bus will be put into operation next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

China wants 3 million electric cars by 2025
2016-09-20 11:01 | CCTV Editor: Feng Shuang 






China's goal of putting three million electric cars on the road by 2025 still appears to be on track. But some automakers who took government funds without delivering as promised are being forced to pay that money back.

The electric car industry is booming in China. At the Chengdu Auto Show, held this month in southwest China's Sichuan Province, electric vehicles were seen just about everywhere. Chinese-- and foreign automakers, showcasing their latest electric innovations.

President of Volvo Car Asia Pacific, Yuan XIaolin, said, "Our objective is, by 2025, there will be one million Volvo cars that are powered by electrification. So, we have a full range of cars that have plug-in hybrid of full battery electrified."

Chinese automaker JAC just developed its first all-electric SUV. It was developed entirely by its own Chinese research and development team.

Deputy GM of Jac Motors Yan Gang said, "JAC Motors have been adhering to development driven by innovation. The main focus is on new energy vehicles, including pure electric vehicles and hybrid vehicles. *Pure electric vehicles can help solve the complete structural transformation of the auto industry.*"

JAC is in talks to join forces with German automaker Volkswagen. This month, the two companies signed an agreement to explore electric vehicle manufacturing together.

JAC is hoping for a new breakthrough. This year, it has registered just six-thousand sales of its i-E-V 4. That's far behind the leader: BYD, which has proven to be the best-selling electric car of the year in China.

*China is now the world's largest electric car market, selling some 330-thousand electric and hybrid cars last year*. It is even beginning to export the technology. Two Chinese car makers-- JAC and Lifan Group-- entered Brazil in 2009 and 2010. Two others followed, including BYD Auto. Today, BYD produces both electric cars and buses in Brazil.

BYD's senior VP Li Ke said, "By bringing a series of products such as, energy storage, solar power, bus, electric truck, taxi, and customer car to Brazil, BYD will cover whole South America market."

The Chinese government has heavily subsidized electric car development, as part of plans to reduce air pollution. It is now implementing new checks, after discovering five companies had abused the subsidy program. These companies either overstated their own capabilities, or falsified sales information.

The government plans to phase out these green car subsidies by 2020 all the more reason for auto makers to innovate and boost sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_For record, a copy is put in this thread. 
This investment will spur the development of hydrogen energy vehicles.
Money talks, bullsh*t walks._

----------
China Motor City sets up fund developing hydrogen energy vehicles
(Xinhua) 16:37, September 22, 2016

WUHAN, Sept. 22 (Xinhua) -- Long positioned as China's Motor City, Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, has set up a fund to invest in the industry for the hydrogen energy automobiles of the future.

On Wednesday, the city government signed a deal with two top Chinese universities -- Tongji and China University of Geosciences -- to jointly set up a fund worth 200 million yuan (30 million U.S. dollars) in efforts to initiate the industry.

Wuhan is China's major auto production base, home to the Shanghai General Motors responsible for the Buick Excelle, the Dongfeng Renault plant, PSA, Honda and dozens of auto part-makers. The auto industry now supplies 20 percent of the city's industrial output and employs more than 1 million residents.

The government hopes the fund can obtain 10 billion yuan from the provincial fund for regional economic belt development, for clean energy auto development.

According to the deal, the government will encourage domestic auto makers to establish independent hydrogen vehicle brands.

This year trial production of prototype hydrogen-powered buses and logistic vehicles is expected.

Hydrogen fuel cells are a clean energy source used in the automobile industry. In 2015, China became the first country to utilize hydrogen-powered tram technology, with China South Rail's hydrogen-powered tram.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/worlds-f...-in-central-china.450592/page-3#ixzz4L2AH5PGo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> Long positioned as *China's Motor City, Wuhan*, capital of central China's Hubei Province, has set up a fund to invest in the industry for the hydrogen energy automobiles of the future.



So, Wuhan is China's Detroit (of the glorious1960s and 70s)?

@AndrewJin 

**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> So, Wuhan is China's Detroit (of the glorious1960s and 70s)?
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> **


.
I have lived in Michigan, US. To be honest, you wouldn't want to use Detroit (or Motown) as your model.

During its heyday, the big three (General Motors, Ford and Chrysler) had their headquarters in Detroit and it was doing very well. At that time, I was working for one of them.

Detroit is now in the doldrums, the city is run down and crime is everywhere. It is competing with a few other cities to be the "murder capital" of US.

Just my 2-cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

ahojunk said:


> .
> I have lived in Michigan, US. To be honest, you wouldn't want to use Detroit (or Motown) as your model.
> 
> During its heyday, the big three (General Motors, Ford and Chrysler) had their headquarters in Detroit and it was doing very well. At that time, I was working for one of them.
> 
> Detroit is now in the doldrums, the city is run down and crime is everywhere. It is competing with a few other cities to be the "murder capital" of US.
> 
> Just my 2-cents.



i too went there before and recently and I can vouch that it's really a shithole. Guiyang before urbanization is way better than present day Detroit 
@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

TaiShang said:


> So, Wuhan is China's Detroit (of the glorious1960s and 70s)?
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> **



Wuhan is one of the auto hubs. The key auto manufacturing hubs across the Mainland China are:
- Changchun, HQ of FAW (一汽)
- Wuhan, HQ of Dongfeng (东风)
- Shanghai, HQ of SAIC (上汽)
- Chongqing, HQ of Chang'an (长安)
- Guangzhou, HQ of GAIC (广汽)
- Beijing, HQ of BAIC (北汽)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*End of the road for international car makers in China?*
* How digitisation will reshape the automobile market*
Merics Analysis

For many years, foreign manufacturers experienced record growth in China. But those days are over: last year, all major car makers reported slower growth in the world’s largest car market. China’s economic slowdown can only partially explain this phenomenon. *The other reason is that local car brands have become serious competitors.* The rapidly proceeding digitisation of cars and traffic systems in China could amplify this trend: according to surveys, 60 per cent of the Chinese would opt for the car brand that offers better digital services. 

China’s homegrown Internet companies like Baidu, Alibaba, and Tencent play a decisive role in setting standards for digital communication - and they are getting ready to enter the automotive market in China. Just like Google or Apple in the U.S., some even work on plans to produce their own cars. Chinese manufacturers of smartphones, intelligent traffic or positioning systems are also clamoring to offer digital services to Chinese drivers - and to push foreign competitors out of the lucrative market. 

China's policy-makers have set ambitious national goals for the „Internet of Vehicles“: according to their plans, Chinese manufacturers will provide half of the IT equipment for cars sold in China by 2020, and the Chinese Beidou technology for satellite-based navigation will replace GPS by 2030.

Are global automakers ready for these challenges? Even though the effects of current developments might only become visible a few years from now, Meissner and Wübbeke point out that "now is the time to act". They recommend that western car makers should increase their efforts to respond to the digital habits of Chinese customers - and that they should seek out opportunities to cooperate with rising Chinese competitors. 

At the same time, policy-makers should take a closer look at the implications of China's plans for data security. With connectivity becoming omnipresent in the car, the question of how to protect sensitive technological knowhow becomes even more pressing. According to the authors of this paper, including China in international standardisation efforts and data protection agreements will be of crucial importance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

*TUV Rheinland Insight: China Replaces the US as the World's Largest Market for New Energy Vehicles*



September 26, 2016

HONG KONG, Sept. 26, 2016 /PRNewswire/ -- With increasing public attention of new energy vehicles (NEVs), Tesla is the most dazzling vehicle manufacturer for its technology and development. Tesla has ambitious plans for the high-end market of NEVs, including joint investments of USD 1 billion with Panasonic in expanding production capacity of power batteries and the introduction of Model S and Model X vehicles. Meanwhile, mainstream manufacturers all announce their participation in the development of "NEVs in China". To compete against Tesla, BMW, and Audi, on September 7, the CEO of Benz China announced that at least six models of electric vehicles (EVs) would be introduced under the Daimler Plan during 2018 and 2024, and Denza would be introduced as a sub brand of NEVs.






According to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, domestic and foreign brands currently account for 96% and 4% of the local EVs market respectively, among which, BYD already accounts for 30%. As a business leader in the global market, it beat Tesla in production capacity in 2015, accounting for 11.2% of the global market share. The manufacturers of NEVs in China are currently redefining the market landscape for automobiles.

China's Global Sales of NEVs Rank First, Accounting for More than 30%

Currently, China has replaced the US as the world's largest market for NEVs. In 2015, China manufactured 379,000 NEVs, representing 400% growth year-on-year. For the period ranging from 2009 to 2015, China reported cumulative sales of 448,000 NEVs, accounting for more than 30% of global sales for NEVs. In 2015, however, the US only reported sales of 123,000 alternative fuel vehicles, and the cumulative sales were approximately 400,000 units. In terms of one-year and cumulative sales, China both ranks first in the global market.

To promote NEVs, China has established a comprehensive system of top-down promotion policies. In 2015, China ranked first in terms of production and sales of NEVs, largely driven by the policy system.

*Directive Objectives*
As expressly stipulated under the _Notice of State Council on Issuing the Development Plan for Energy-Saving and New Energy Automotive Industry (2012 to 2020)_, by 2020, the production capacity of pure EVs and plug-in hybrid vehicles will amount to 2 million units with cumulative sales exceeding 5 million units.
*Policy-Specific Subsidies*
According to the _Notice on Fiscal Support and Policy for Promotion and Application of New Energy Vehicles from 2016 to 2020_ published by four ministries, the subsidy standards are established to promote and apply a variety of NEVs, and such subsidies will decrease by 20% every two years from 2017 to 2020.
*Restrictions on Driving and Purchase*
According to the _Implementation Opinions on Expedited Promotion and Application of New Energy Vehicles in the Transportation Industry_ published by the Ministry of Transportation, support from local governments shall be obtained to lift restrictions on driving and purchase of NEVs.
*Infrastructure*
According to the _Smart Application to the EV Charging Infrastructure (2015-2020)_ published by the National Development and Reform Commission, 12,000 additional centralized EV charging stations and 4.8 million decentralized EV charging stations will be built by 2020, which will satisfy the charging demands of 5 million EVs nationwide.
Increasing Consumer Awareness Drives the Market Development of NEVs

The enormous market potential and demands in China heat up the domestic market for NEVs. In 2015, sales of NEVs peaked, with the production capacities and sales representing a year-to-year growth of 384% and 343%, among which, electrical passenger vehicles accounted for 54% and 63% of the annual production capacity and sales, respectively. This meant NEVs successfully penetrated the private consumer market. According to research by iResearch, users demonstrate an increasing and apparent acceptance of NEVs due to favorable policies and improvement in both technology and ecofriendly awareness.

Life and Replacement Costs of Batteries as Primary Factors for Ownership of NEVs

Consumers initially knew little about NEVs, but currently show a significantly growing interest in purchasing such vehicles. This is a fairly prolonged process. However, due to emerging "special treatments" for NEVs, including vigorous support from national and local authorities, unrestrictive driving requirements, and a high rate of the license plate lottery system, as well as community-based charging stations and consumers' accurate position of vehicle requirements, consumers finally choose NEVs.

In addition to such factors as macroeconomic policies, consumers stress more importance to product quality of NEVs. According to some researches, the top three factors that consumers take into consideration when purchasing a NEV are: the battery life and replacement costs; driving mileage for one single charge; and configurations of a charging station.

TUV Rheinland's Insight

Governmental policies, market direction, and consumer demands in the China market provide great momentum to promote NEVs. Although NEVs currently have an insignificant market share as compared with traditional vehicles, the market share of 30% by 2020 is a very definite goal. As a growing market in 2012, NEVs, as we could clearly see, had some room for improvement, including battery performance, technological maturity, cost, safety performance (such as discharging and personal safety), and inadequate supporting equipment.

In the automobile industry, NEVs represent a comparatively new subject, so automobile manufacturers and the market are both constantly exploring possibilities. During such process, TUV Rheinland strongly suggests the safety of EVs should be improved in the following aspects:

Research and development and production procedures shall be enhanced for improving product design and mass-production quality, while functional techniques of safety design shall be introduced to the product design. In addition to technical supports to customers in the abovementioned fields, TUV Rheinland's technical specialty team will evaluate research and development and production procedures of the manufacturers of EVs and identify weak links, before providing relevant personnel with training specific for competence enhancement. Over the course of research and development, our team will, subject to the electronics development standards and functional requirements of safety design for automobiles, assist enterprises in standardizing design procedures, testing the design safety of products, and ensuring production quality.
Safety testing and evaluation over power batteries will be conducted in accordance with international standards. TUV Rheinland's automotive laboratory for electronic and power batteries may assist manufacturers in conducting product reliability and safety verification in accordance with stringent testing standards.
Management of charging and installation specifications and safety service providers will be implemented. To address potential issues arising from non-standard installations of charging stations for EVs, TUV Rheinland will certify the qualifications of technicians competent in installing charging stations and the business license of installation providers. Our on-site inspections over charging station installations may ensure the charging safety of EVs to the greatest extent.
Safety standard training will be offered to practitioners in the NEV business to ensure personal safety. By referencing German standards, TUV Rheinland also formulates a training program for research and development, testing, and production of EVs and electronic safety operating standards for maintenance workers, which will prevent working personnel from electrical shocks during daily work and minimize the operating risks of manufacturers of EVs.
Previous periods under review:

TUV Rheinland Insight: White Paper on China's Photovoltaic Modules and Components: First Sight into Four Highlights
TUV Rheinland Insight: Most Valued White Paper on Electric Power Tools in the Eyes of Connoisseurs

Contact:
Simon Hung
Section Manager | Marketing Greater China
Tel: +852 2192 1948
Fax: +852 2192 1010
Email: Simon.Hung@tuv.com​

Original article: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tuv-rheinland-insight-china-replaces-073900535.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*The Electric Car Market Has A 'Chicken Or Egg' Problem -- And China Is Solving It*
Jack Perkowski , 
CONTRIBUTOR
SEP 26, 2016 @ 10:45 AM






A man at an electric vehicle at a charging point in Linan, east China’s Zhejiang province in March 2016. (STR/AFP/Getty Images)

Electric Vehicle (EV) makers across the world face a classic “chicken or egg” problem.

Concerned with the range of EVs and the availability of charging stations, consumers are reluctant to forsake their traditional internal combustion engine-powered cars in favor of those powered by batteries. Yet, building a charging infrastructure is expensive, and investors are understandably reluctant to commit capital until there is a market. So what will come first: the cars or the charging stations?

A variety of forces are now converging in China, which are enabling the country to break this deadlock. Dense urban populations, a love affair with the automobile, worsening air pollution and the country’s shortage of energy resources have encouraged the government to promote the development and sales of new energy vehicles (NEVs), generally considered to be hybrid electric vehicles and pure EVs.

Opening up to private capital

In addition to providing a wide range of tax and financial incentives for the industry, China has increased emphasis on research development; exempted NEV buyers from license plate restrictions; and opened up its power sector, traditionally an industry reserved for state-owned companies, to private capital. In May 2014, China began allowing private companies to invest in electric charging and replacement stations when China’s State Grid announced that it would support the development of privately-owned distributed energy resources.


These measures appear to be producing results. Sales of EVs and plug-in hybrids increased fourfold to more than 330,000 units in 2015 and have increased a further 162% so far this year.

Also, capital has been pouring into the industry to create the all-important charging infrastructure. At the end of June, there were approximately 81,000 public charging stations in China, up 65% compared to the end of 2015. During the same period, the number of private charging stations rose 12% to more than 50,000, according to the National Energy Administration.

Investments in charging stations

Private entrepreneurs, large Chinese car companies, private equity funds and companies with excess cash are all looking to get involved. Investments are being made in companies that manufacture charging systems; companies that construct and operate charging stations; and companies that provide a wide range of ancillary services to EV customers.

In July 2014, TGOOD Global Ltd., a Hong Kong-based global leader in prefabricated E-Houses and electrical substations, funded a separate charging subsidiary, which is believed to be the first substantial investment in the industry by a private company. TGOOD has more than 30 patents in EV charging station technology, and in 2015, the company successfully completed an electric taxi charging depot in Qingdao. Additional city-wide projects are slated for construction in Beijing, Tianjin, Hefei and Huizhou.

In September, 2015, Beijing Dianzhuang Technology Co, a start-up that builds and rents charging posts, said it received “tens of millions of yuan” from LeEco, a Chinese internet entertainment giant that is often referred to as the “Netflix of China.” Leveraging its internet content, capability and subscriber base, LeEco itself has begun to design and produce connected EVs and understands the importance of the charging infrastructure to the industry’s development. Jia Yueting, LeEco’s founder and chief executive, said that building a charging infrastructure is the biggest obstacle for the new-energy auto market in China, and that selling electric cars before building charging posts “won’t work.”

In October, 2015, SAIC said it has invested RMB 300 million ($45 million) to set up a charging subsidiary, whose services will include the construction of charging systems and terminal networks and other services for NEVs in Shanghai’s Huangpu District. SAIC’s new subsidiary plans to build 50,000 public charging piles in China by 2020.

Finally, in February of this year, Chargerlink, a Shenzhen-based start-up focused on providing charging station solutions for EV manufacturers such as Tesla, BMW, Nissan and BYD, raised $20 million from a group of venture capital firms. Chargerlink plans to expand its product line to include location based services at charging stations.

China is now the undisputed global leader in NEVs

Going forward, China’s goal is to have 4.8 million charging stations in operation by 2020, capable of meeting the charging needs of 5 million EVs. Almost one-half of the charging stations will be located in three smog-affected regions of China—the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei Area, the Pearl River Delta and the Yangtze River Delta. In addition to the Central Government’s initiatives, municipalities such as Beijing, Shenzhen, Hangzhou and Guangzhou have formulated their own plans for EV and charging station popularization.

After an initial round of industry hype nearly ten years ago, punctuated by legendary investor Warren Buffet’s decision to buy 10% of BYD for $230 million, China’s EV industry fizzled and went to sleep. Manufacturers and consumers alike lost interest, largely because the development of an adequate charging infrastructure seemed a long way off.

This time around, the trend is on more solid footing with both favorable government policies and strong capital support from the private sector. China is now the undisputed global leader in NEVs, a title it is likely to hold for a long time to come.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jackper...a-electric-car-charging-station/#60c786d73221

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

China need to build up a large charging point consolidate database on Internet. So that tech savy user can easily located charging point if they go for longer distance road trip. This will be more appealing for electric car.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's automakers aim to be more premium than peers*
China Daily, September 26, 2016




A Borgward BX7 is displayed at an auto show in Haikou, Hainan province, on Sept 10. [Photo/China Daily]

More domestic car brands have demonstrated their eagerness for recognition as premium, although none of the Chinese peer group have yet revealed a strategy that will lead them to the top. Although there are previous failures that serve as lessons from which the industry can learn, some of them might still not find the keys to customers' hearts.

*Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd expressed its ambition to build premium lineups on its first universal platform. Meanwhile, Beijing-based Beiqi Foton Motor Co Ltd is offering an SUV carrying the originally Germany Borgward badge at a price of up to 300,000 yuan ($44,979).*

When companies talk about "premium", they usually mean a "premium pricing strategy", setting the price of a product higher than similar products, as an attempt to seek maximum profit in a segment where customers are willing to pay extra.

Theoretically, a customer would settle the bill when he or she perceived the difference between the product and other similar ones, when there are limited alternatives, or when production costs could not be lowered.

But Geely and Borgward, which are looking to climb up the premium ladder, need a halo effect to persuade customers during their decision-making process. In the automotive field, customers' feelings and thoughts reverse primarily due to trend-setting designs and cutting-edge technologies.

A well-known example of this comes from Volkswagen's China business. The company shifted its mass models well away from its peers after boasting its unique "T&D" powertrain, which consists of a turbocharged engine and direct shift gearbox.

Chinese customers perceived the difference, as T&D doubled the vehicle's fuel economy and so halved its petrol consumption. There is no comparable function in the market, at a time when the gasoline price has hit 8 yuan a liter. So, customers are willing to pay a higher amount for a compact Golf or Sagitar, as high as some other international brands' mid-size models.

There were of course other factors that helped Volkswagen move upward, as these models and the DSG feature stepped down from the altar. But can we name one or two factors helping Geely go premium? Does Geely possess any superior difference from other premium rivals to convince customers to pay much more?

*Geely's jointly developed compact modular architecture platform and the input from a Swedish design lead team are impressive, thanks to its connection with Volvo Cars. Looking back, Geely Automobile has successfully become far more premium than it used to be. But, when we look around in the overall premium segment, at least in the eyes of the Volkswagen fans, Geely today remains in need of something new to match Volkswagen's T&D offering.*

As for the revived Borgward brand, it is already a success for Beiqi Foton, a business vehicle maker who might not have expected much. The automaker could apply a strategy to enter the passenger car market, to become as high profile as possible. After it has attracted enough potential customers that understand the brand, a later downgrade could be possible to achieve greater volumes.

Also, Borgward could learn from the Sino-Israeli joint venture Qoros Automotive Co Ltd, which cut its suggested retail prices by as much as 50,000 yuan last year after claiming to be premium since it was established in 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China to build more electric vehicle charging stations *

Source: Xinhua | 2016-09-12 

BEIJING, Sept. 12 (Xinhua) -- China will accelerate construction of electric vehicle charging facilities in residential areas to boost production and sales of green cars, the country's top economic planner said Monday.

More electric vehicle charging stations will be built in pilot cities in Beijing, Tianjin, Hebei Province, Shandong Province, and major cities in the Yangtze River Delta and Pearl River Delta, according to a document jointly released by the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) and three other central departments.

Electric power companies are asked to help construction of charging stations, said the document.

*NDRC data showed that there were about 81,000 public charging stations in China as of the end of June, up 65 percent compared with the end of last year.*

Electric cars are gaining popularity in China due to strong government support and incentives.

According to the China Energy Administration, China plans to build a nationwide charging-station network that will fulfil the power demands of five million electric vehicles by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Dare Group acquires German supplier of acoustic insulation
Automotive News China | 2016/10/4
The Liaoning Dare Industrial Co. -- known as the Dare Group -- confirmed plans to acquire Carcoustics, a medium-sized German supplier of acoustic insulation. Carcoustic's owner, AlpInvest Partners, did not disclose the sale price. But Reuters, quoting unnamed sources, says the deal is worth about 200 million euros (1.5 billion yuan).

**

Chinese supplier to build $30 million interior trim plant in Romania
Automotive News Europe | 2016/10/4
Ningbo Huaxiang Electronics Co. Ltd. has signed a memorandum of understanding with Hib Rolem Trim to build a $30 million (200 million yuan) factory in Romania, according to InvestRomania, an economic development organization. Early next year, the partners will begin construction of the 15,000 square meter facility, which will launch production in 2019. The plant will employ 265 people. 
**

Small Chinese automaker Zoyte to build self-driving cars in 2018
Automotive News China | 2016/10/4
http://www.autonewschina.com/en/article.asp?id=15295
Small Chinese carmaker Zoyte Holding Group says it will start production of its first self-driving vehicle in 2018, joining a growing list of Chinese automakers in the race to design automated vehicles. The vehicle is adapted from Zoyte's T600 crossover and carries the automaker's own Tye-net telematics system. A prototype rolled off Zoyte's assembly line in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

TaiShang said:


> So, Wuhan is China's Detroit (of the glorious1960s and 70s)?
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> **





ahojunk said:


> .
> I have lived in Michigan, US. To be honest, you wouldn't want to use Detroit (or Motown) as your model.
> 
> During its heyday, the big three (General Motors, Ford and Chrysler) had their headquarters in Detroit and it was doing very well. At that time, I was working for one of them.
> 
> Detroit is now in the doldrums, the city is run down and crime is everywhere. It is competing with a few other cities to be the "murder capital" of US.
> 
> Just my 2-cents.


Most of the assembly plants were gone by the early 1970's. Building cars in Detroit was too expensive (especially taxes). In fact the plants were mostly in the suburbs. They eventually moved the plants out of state to regions where labor was cheap (and the union bosses had little influence)


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese automaker Lifan unveils new model for Argentine market*
October 06, 2016, Xinhua

BUENOS AIRES, Oct. 5 (Xinhua) -- Chinese automaker Lifan has recently unveiled its new model X50 in Argentina, where the small-size SUV will sell for 245,000 pesos (about 16,333 U.S. dollars).

"October is Lifan X50 month," the carmaker announced in a press release, saying the compact crossover SUV will be available at "a promotional introductory price" at the company's showrooms in Buenos Aires and three other cities.

"Since we presented the model (at the 2014 Beijing Auto Show) we have had a very good response from the public," said Paula Cavicchioli, general director of Lifan Argentina.

"At first glance, the Lifan X50 draws your attention with its attractive design, and when you take into account how well-equipped it is and the price, people are surprised," she added.

*The vehicle is the third Lifan model unveiled for the Argentine market.*

*In March, the company launched the Lifan X60, one of the largest SUVs in its class, and in April it presented the Foison Truck, a dual-row mini truck that compared with the same-class competitors "has more room, (and) stronger load bearing capacity and power."*

Lifan Argentina has 11 showrooms in the Greater Buenos Aires area and in the cities of Rosario, Ushuaia and Bahia Blanca.

The Lifan X50, a "city SUV," is powered by a 1.5L VVT engine and has front-wheel steering and other features.

Lifan was introduced to Argentina during the Buenos Aires International Auto Show in June 2015 and has accelerated its expansion in this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*VW will build budget EVs with China's JAC under new brand*





*
Staff report
Automotive News China*

October 5, 2016 06:01 CET

PARIS -- Volkswagen Group will assemble low-priced electric cars at a joint venture it plans to establish with China's Jianghuai Automobile, VW China chief Jochem Heizmann told Chinese media.

The vehicles will be built on JAC's electric car platform and will be marketed under a new brand, Heizmann said at the Paris auto show last week.

Doing so would allow VW to quickly start EV production in China, Heizmann said.

Last month, *VW and JAC signed a memorandum* to incorporate an EV joint venture. The two parties expect to ink a definitive agreement later this year.

Heizmann also said that Volkswagen's joint ventures with SAIC Motor Corp. and China FAW Group Corp. will produce EVs built on Volkswagen's EMB platform for electric cars. That will occur in 2020 or 2021.

Local EV production will allow VW to meet China's increasingly strict fuel economy requirements as well as its requirements for EV production.

By 2020, automakers operating in China must cut average fleet fuel consumption to 5 liters per 100 km, down from 6.9 liters as of last year. That would equate to an average fuel economy of 47 mpg, up from 34 mpg.

In 2018, Beijing also plans to introduce a California-style carbon trading scheme that will require automakers with sales exceeding 50,000 vehicles to produce EVs locally.

For the first eight months, VW sold 2.47 million passenger vehicles under its various brands, an increase of 9.4 percent from the same period last year.

http://europe.autonews.com/article/...ld-budget-evs-with-chinas-jac-under-new-brand

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*ZD mini rolls into Europe car time-sharing market *
China Daily, October 10, 2016




The ZD mini on display at an expo of electric vehicles in Canada. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Shandong Xindayang Electric Vehicle Co Ltd -- maker of the popular ZD mini electric vehicle -- said it is moving into the fast lane to promote and expand its time-sharing rental business in the European market, amid growing demand for small EVs on the Continent.

*Car time-sharing, a new model in the car rental industry, has been successfully promoted in European countries, and the Chinese company's ZD brand of EVs are appearing in cities across Italy, including Rome, Milan, Florence, Turin and Pisa.*

ZD started a time-sharing rental business in Milan in July 2015.

*"Chinese families need to own at least one car, but Europeans want a cheap and convenient driving experience and prefer to rent a car," said Michael Bai, director of international marketing.*

"We first exported EVs to Italy at the end of 2012 and sold about 300 to 400 units in 2013. We started the leasing business in 2015 as we developed a car time-sharing rental system," said Bai.

Although ZD concentrated on retail business in Europe at the start, now it is giving top priority to car rentals, regarding the retail business as a supplement.

The company currently has 800 electric vehicles and 40,000 members in Milan alone. In Italy, most time-sharing rental members take out a car for only 10 to 13 minutes, as a short-term connection tool in the city.

Bai said the cost was cheaper than the traditional vehicles, with a fee of only 20 euro cents (20 US cents) per minute.

"The Milan government has offered 270 charging posts, especially for ZD for free, and our cars can be parked in any areas in the city," said Bai, adding that his company now had 1,000 units in total used for the rental business in Italy.

"We plan to expand to France, Spain and Slovenia. The EV rental business is developing very fast in Europe," said Bai.

The firm participated for the second time recently in the Automechanika Frankfurt, the world's leading trade fair for the automotive service industry. It was held in Frankfurt from Sept. 13 to 17 and Bai said his firm struck more deals at the event.

With Chinese outbound tourism booming, mainland tourists like taking to the roads by renting cars in foreign countries. Eyeing the huge opportunities, ZD said it has cooperated with travel agencies to launch a package service.

The company said there are both opportunities and challenges for it in Europe. "Traditional fuel vehicles still hold a dominant position in Germany－the likes of BMW, Audi and Mercedes Benz－and the development of EVs is relatively slow," said Bai.

"Moreover, the cruising range of EVs and the need for charging facilities poses a challenge."

He added, however, that because of the push to tackle pollution and reduce carbon emissions, European governments were encouraging EVs.

Analysts said the roll out of charging infrastructure was a key factor in the development of car time-sharing with electric vehicles.

"The location and number of charging posts is a major consideration for consumers," said Zhang Junyi, a partner with Roland Berger Strategy Consultants Greater China.

Zhang added that the rollout of charging infrastructure was a springboard for EV companies to promote their products, suggesting EV firms should work together with various governments to boost the construction of charging posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Beijing to build China’s largest research center for new energy vehicles*
By Yin Xiaohong (People's Daily Online) October 14, 2016





New energy cars of the BAIC Group

By 2020, Beijing will be home to China’s largest research and application center for new energy vehicles, according to the Information Office of Beijing's municipal government and the Beijing Municipal Science & Technology Commission. The organizations made their announcement at a press conference about technological innovation during the 13th Five-Year Plan period.

Policies to promote new energy vehicles will be updated and improved, setting up pilot cities and creating a welcoming environment for the new technology. Meanwhile, Beijing will working on developing fuel cell vehicles and intelligent vehicles.

Three bases for new energy vehicles - in Beijing's Daxing, Changping and Fangshan districts - will be established. Complete vehicle enterprises, such as BAIC Group and Changan Auto Corporation, will be given special support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Electric car development roadmap to be unveiled*
2016-10-17 10:52 | China Daily | _Editor: Xu Shanshan_

*In December, China will release the first new energy vehicle industry development roadmap*, possibly proposing mild hybrid cars as energy saving vehicles, as one of the moves to guide the sector's development in the world's largest electric car market.

The drafting of the industry roadmap, including roadmaps for seven related technologies, was led by the Society of Automotive Engineers of China, and is now subject to government review and modifications.

"The nation's electric vehicle sector may need another 15 years of development before reaching a world-leading level, so the government weighs in heavily on new energy vehicle research and development," Fu Yuwu, chairman of the Society, told a forum on Oct 12. The event took place on the sidelines of the Wuhan Motor Show 2016, organized by Hannover Milano Fairs Shanghai.

The society will propose mature mild hybrid technologies as an alternative approach to cut fuel consumption and emissions.

Fu said: "Mild hybrid consumes less fuel than combustion, so our society propose hybrid technologies without plugs be included in the roadmap as energy saving vehicles."

If listed among energy saving vehicles, mild hybrid car buyers will be eligible for thousands of yuan purchase tax cut. A stimulus measure, effective from Oct 1, 2015, halved the tax on purchases of passenger vehicles with engines that are 1.6 liters or smaller.

Efforts were also made to boost the new energy sector's development through guiding the input of social resources toward the emerging sector, now that the fiscal subsidies provided to purchase them are shrinking.

Aiming at increasing carmakers' R&D activities relating to new energy vehicles, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology is about to roll out a dual-credit scheme for mandatory production, in the hopes of at least highlighting the social costs incurred in reducing car emissions.

*The country is only admitting new energy carmakers into the auto manufacturing industry*, halting the approval of conventional vehicle makers.

Beijing-based vehicle design firm CH Auto Technology received approval to be a standalone new energy passenger carmaker on Oct 10. It is the third of its kind approved by the National Development and Reform Commission, after BAIC Group's electric car making arm Beijing Electric Vehicle and Hangzhou Changjiang Passenger Vehicle.

The Society views the manufacturing levels of the emerging battery powertrains as being the main issue for the Chinese new energy sector.

Gao Bowen, sales director of Dongfeng Electric Vehicle, said that the nation's new energy vehicle development is in its elementary stage.

She said the domestic technology in traction batteries is not mature, so many companies have concerns about promoting the wide usage of fully electric cars. Customers also worry about safety issues.

"Dongfeng employs a safety monitor system that tracks each individual electric car in its lifetime, to detect every single flaw. Besides, the battery rental and replacement model is in our survey and research plan, to save customers from concerns regarding battery life."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*EV sales growth, production slow down *
China Daily, October 17, 2016





BYD Auto's representative and the new energy vehicle maker's four models are pictured at the Wuhan Motor Show in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Oct 12. [Photo by Hao Yan/China Daily]

Growth in the new energy vehicle market was hit in September due to the government's postponement of the release of an electric bus subsidy plan, after extensive fraud cases dealt a heavy blow to the sector.

A total of 289,000 new energy vehicles were sold in the first nine months of 2016, more than double that during the same period last year, according to China Association of Automobile Manufacturers on Oct 12.

But, about 44,000 new energy vehicles were shifted in September, with growth slowing to 44 percent year-on-year, almost half the 85 percent monthly growth seen in August.

The significant slowdown in the sector came after the government slammed on the brakes, postponing the detailed subsidy scheme for new energy coach and bus products.

CAAM Deputy Secretary-General Shi Jianhua said: "The government policy gives strong clout to the development of the new energy vehicle sector. Without the subsidy plan, the nation would struggle to meet the 500,000-unit sales volume target this year."

He expects that the updated subsidy scheme will be released soon, and that carmakers will quickly feel the effects.

The Ministry of Finance's second round of penalties started from Oct 12, with two listed companies, including Chongqing Lifan Passenger Vehicle, whose 2,395 electric vehicles manufactured from 2015 onwards failed to meet requirements.

Lifan's EV production plunged in August, with only 13 electric buses rolling off the production line, 95 percent less than its volume in August 2015.

On Sept 8, the MOF announced penalties for five new energy coach makers involved in abusing a total of over 1 billion yuan ($149.2 million) of subsidies.

Four ministries joined forces in January to probe 92 domestic EV makers for illegally obtaining government subsidies. Local media outlets revealed that major domestic brands were on the list, including FAW Group, SAIC, Dongfeng Motor, BAIC Group, BYD Auto, Zhejiang Geely, and Chery Automobile.

The scam took advantage of the government's intensified efforts to encourage the use of new energy vehicles, which aimed to upgrade the industry and ease pressure on the environment. The policies included tax exemptions, subsidies for car purchases and the requirement of government bodies to buy more new energy cars.

CAAM's statistics also showed that nearly 2.6 million passenger vehicles were sold in the world's largest auto market in September, a jump of 26.1 percent compared to last year.

The first nine months of 2016 saw a recorded vehicle sales volume of 19.4 million units, expanding 13.2 percent on the same period in 2015.

According to industry analysts, the momentum is due to a range of factors, including demand fueled by enthusiasm for sport utility vehicles, a lowered confidence in stock market investments and the determination of dealers to meet end-of-year sales targets.

Policy powered EVs

Director of the Manufacturing Industry Office of the State Information Center, Li Weili, indicated that the domestic new energy vehicle sector was driven by government policies instead of the market, with the country giving the "most generous subsidies in the world".

Selling a single fully electric bus used to be eligible for hundreds of thousands of yuan in subsidies, from both central and local governments. Meanwhile, a fully electric car would be eligible for more than 100,000 yuan in total in some places, where district-level subsidies were available besides the municipal and central governments.

The central government subsidy scheme defined a decreasing amount of incentives for the five years of 2016-20, in the hope of encouraging EV makers to lower their prices while discouraging reliance on subsidies. The amount of subsidies from the municipal level would match the amount from the central government.

However, to maintain the market size after the government subsidy has faded away, the EV price needs to be lowered to a similar level to combustion engine vehicles, and to do so, the cost of an AA battery cell has to be lowered to around 1 yuan each, according to Li's calculation.

Take Tesla's battery pack as an example. It is made up of more than 7,000 of the commodity battery cells with "best pricing" that ranges from 80 cents to $2 and up per cell, according to earlier media reports.

Li said: "The future lies in traction battery technology breakthroughs, but an alternative has not yet been identified. The most important aspect in traction batteries is product consistency, so robot automation is the key to domestic EV production."

"The development road is going to be a bumpy one in the next 10-20 years, after five years of smooth development."

Fu Yuwu, chairman of the Society of Automotive Engineers of China said: "Government bodies have been proactive in supporting innovations in the field, but its industrial scale is the foundation of the technology's development."

The domestic market overtook the United States in 2015, becoming the world's largest for new energy vehicles. The number of new energy vehicles sold last year more than tripled year-on-year to 331,100 units, from 74,763 in 2014, according to CAAM data.

However, the current market situation does not reflect future competition. The major international carmakers are waiting and watching. In August, Volkswagen announced its local production plan for new energy models.

Li said: "The big auto makers have existing product design and technology in hand, but they won't start until they have to. Some of them have not entered the EV field, but they will as soon as the credit system launches."

"The subsidy is the carrot, and the future dual credit system is the stick."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Beijing Hyundai's new plant starts operation*
Xinhua, October 19, 2016
The first car to be produced by Beijing Hyundai's new auto plant in Hebei Province rolled off the assembly line Tuesday.

The facility is Beijing Hyundai's first factory outside Beijing. It is located in an economic development zone in Cangzhou City, with an annual production capacity of 300,000 vehicles and 200,000 engines.

*Beijing Hyundai is a joint venture between Beijing Automotive Industry Holding Co. Ltd and the Republic of Korea's largest car maker Hyundai Motor. It has three assembly plants in Beijing.*

Construction of the Cangzhou plant began in April 2015, and the project cost 12 billion yuan (1.78 billion U.S. dollars). Besides subcompact sedans, it will manufacture SUVs, including an electric model.

The endeavor is the largest project, in terms of investment, between Beijing and Hebei. *Beijing is moving some plants to neighboring Hebei as part of the coordinated development of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region.*

Guo Wanyi, head of the administration committee of Cangzhou economic zone, said the auto plant in Cangzhou will boost the development of supporting industries such as auto parts manufacturing and logistics, which will have a joint output of more than 100 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-honda-china-idUSKBN12I00U
TECHNOLOGY NEWS|Tue Oct 18, 2016 | 2:08am EDT
*Honda planning new China car factory for 2019 start: sources*

plans to build a new factory in China that will produce passenger cars from 2019, boosting its output capacity in the country by about a fifth, two people familiar with the matter said on Tuesday." 

ByMaki Shiraki|TOKYO

Honda Motor Co plans to build a new factory in China that will produce passenger cars from 2019, boosting its output capacity in the country by about a fifth, two people familiar with the matter said on Tuesday.

Honda and partner Dongfeng Motor Group Co are experiencing explosive growth in China with sales for their joint venture soaring 48 percent for the year to date thanks to the popularity of the XR-V sport-utility vehicle as well as the recently launched Civic sedan.

At the same time, the venture, Dongfeng Honda, is coming close to its capacity limits at its two factories, targeting sales of 450,000 vehicles for 2016 - not far off current annual capacity of 480,000.

The new factory will be located in Wuhan, central China, a major auto hub. It will initially produce 120,000 cars a year, with capacity likely to double eventually, the sources said, declining to be identified as there had not been a formal announcement by the companies.

Honda confirmed that it was discussing the additional plant in Wuhan with Dongfeng, but that it had nothing official to announce now. A Beijing-based spokesman for Honda said the project had yet to be formally approved by the company or the government.

The plan was initially reported by the Nikkei business daily, which said the venture planned to spend "hundreds of millions of dollars" on the factory.

The new factory would be Honda's seventh in China. Honda also has a joint venture with GAC Group called Guangqi Honda which has three plants. The Japanese automaker also has a separate plant for exports.

Honda said in April it was looking to boost car sales in China to 1.07 million cars this year. It sold 1.01 million vehicles in 2015, a 33 percent jump over the previous year.

Auto sales in China strengthened in September for a consecutive fifth month, rising to a three-and-a-half year high.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Hyundai to make China-only vehicles, green cars to battle local brands*





By Hyunjoo Jin October 18, 2016




The logo of Hyundai Motor Co. is seen on a wheel of a car at a Hyundai dealership in Seoul October 21, 2013. REUTERS/Kim Hong-Ji
By Hyunjoo Jin

SEOUL (Reuters) - *Hyundai Motor Co on Tuesday said it aims to make more China-only and environment-friendly cars at two new Chinese plants, as it strives to fend off competition from Chinese rivals and slowing growth in the world's biggest auto market.*

The plans are part of a strategy announced on the opening of South Korean automaker's fourth Chinese factory, which will be followed by fifth plant next year.

Hyundai and sister Kia Motors Corp, which together rank third in China sales, saw their combined market share fall to 8 percent this year, hitting their lowest since 2007 as domestic rivals won customers with cheaper sport utility vehicles (SUVs).

To boost sales capability, Beijing Hyundai - a joint venture with domestic peer BAIC Motor Corp Ltd - replaced its head earlier in October as part of a reshuffle of China executives.

Hyundai said its new plants will each have annual production capacity of 300,000 cars, raising total capacity in its biggest market by about half to 1.81 million cars. Including Kia's output, total capacity would be 2.7 million.

"We will accelerate our efforts to achieve a market share of more than 10 percent again with the (factory) opening," Hyundai said in a statement on Tuesday.

China's passenger car market is projected to grow 1 percent in 2017 versus 10 percent this year, Hyundai Motor said, citing data from China's State Information Center (SIC). Tax breaks for small engine cars, which boosted 2016 sales, will expire at the end of December.

Hyundai said its new plants will build models of varying sizes to compete with low-cost domestic rivals. It aims to sell a China-only SUV from as early as next year, with more SUV models planned. Reuters earlier this year reported that Hyundai and Kia plan to launch three low-cost SUVs in China from 2017.

"Not all SUVs will win - but the (makers) who localize the designs and features to Chinese tastes will be the winners," said James Chao, Asia-Pacific managing director at researcher IHS Automotive. He said SUVs will account for 40 percent of the passenger vehicle market by 2023, from 34 percent this year.

Hyundai also said it aims to produce nine green vehicles - petrol-electric hybrid, plug-in hybrid, electric and fuel cell - in China by 2020, making up 10 percent of its sales in the country by that year. At present, green vehicles account for a fraction of Hyundai's China sales.

China surpassed the United States last year to become the largest maker of electric cars following government subsidies aimed at curbing pollution.

(Reporting by Hyunjoo Jin; Editing by Kenneth Maxwell and Christopher Cushing)


https://www.yahoo.com/tech/hyundai-...uild-green-cars-china-030150011--finance.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Tue Oct 18, 2016 | 3:34am EDT

*China approves Qiantu Auto project to build 50,000 green vehicles per year*

Oct 18 China's National Development and Reform Commission gave approval to Qiantu Auto (Suzhou) for a factory with capacity to build 50,000 green energy cars per year, the state planner said in a statement posted on its website Tuesday.

Qiantu Auto, a subsidiary of Beijing-based vehicle engineering and design contractor CH-Auto, will invest 2 billion yuan ($300 million) in the project, the NDRC said. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/china-autos-green-idUSB9N1CJ000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ick-see-sales-soar----because-china/92363996/
*GM's Buick sees sales soar -- all because of China*
Greg Gardner, Detroit Free Press1:59 p.m. EDT October 18, 2016





(Photo: GM)

General Motor's Buick brand is flying high -- all because of China.

Buick is now selling more than eight vehicles in the Asian nation for every one that leaves a showroom in the U.S.

As a result, Buick surpassed 1 million in global sales by the end of September, the earliest date in its history, thanks largely to the 860,384 vehicles it sold in China.

The global total of 1,046,746, is up nearly 200,000 from the first nine months of 2015. So China accounts for 82% of Buick's total sales, or five times as much as its U.S. sales.

One of those Chinese-produce models, the Envision, went on sale in the U.S. in July. So far dealers have sold about 6,100 in the U.S., while Chinese buyers have purchased about 140,000.

Buick has six models in the U.S., including three SUVs —- Encore, Enclave and Envision. The three sedans are the Regal, LaCrosse and Verano. A convertible, the Cascada, is imported from Poland.

The Verano will be discontinued in the U.S., but a new sedan and hatchback version of it will be sold in China. Other Buick models offered in China, but not in the U.S. include the Excelle XT, Excelle GT and GL8 minivan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

What the hell is going on? Why is Hyundai, Honda, Airbus, Boeing want to set up plants in china so badly?! 
I've been so brainwashed by MSM and haters on PDF thinking China's economy is collapsing !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> What the hell is going on? Why is Hyundai, Honda, Airbus, Boeing want to set up plants in china so badly?!
> I've been so brainwashed by MSM and haters on PDF thinking China's economy is collapsing !



Didn't @frequency said Made in China cannot be trusted? It's garbage whenever products are made in China. Yet US JP SK and EU big enterprises all flooding into China for starting up their own plants. Are they out of their mind? Everybody should be building plants in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

China Q3 GDP grows 6.7% as expected as construction booms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Jlaw said:


> What the hell is going on? Why is Hyundai, Honda, Airbus, Boeing want to set up plants in china so badly?!
> I've been so brainwashed by MSM and haters on PDF thinking China's economy is collapsing !





*Lincoln might become the latest automaker to build cars in China*

Don't expect them to start arriving in the US in droves, though.

Andrew Krok

*Lincoln might become the latest automaker to build cars in China*

*It's much easier to build cars close to where customers are buying them. Lincoln, experiencing a surge of demand in China, is considering building cars right there in The Middle Kingdom.

Lincoln, Ford's luxury brand, is currently investigating the feasibility of moving some of its production to within China's borders,Reuters reports. The company plans to have 65 Lincoln dealerships in China by the end of this year, up from previous estimates of 60. The end of 2017 will see that number expand to 80.

When an automaker imports cars into China, it has to pay tariffs, which means its cars are more expensive than if they were built in China. However, any foreign automaker manufacturing in China must partner up with one of the country's domestic automakers in accordance with Chinese law. Volkswagen, Mercedes-Benz and rival General Motors all have joint ventures established.

Lincoln nearly tripled its Chinese sales in Q3 2016, selling 8,546 vehicles. That's well behind Cadillac's sales, which amounted to 12,500 units in September alone. Lincoln is hoping that the all-new Continental sedan, which heads to China in Q4, could give it another sales bump.

Nevertheless, barring the logistics of establishing a joint venture, it would be wise for Lincoln to set up a manufacturing effort in China. Its demand for luxury vehicles isn't as explosive as before, but it's still a major player in the global luxury market, and Lincoln can't afford to miss out.
*
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/lincoln-might-become-the-latest-automaker-to-build-cars-in-china/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> What the hell is going on? Why is Hyundai, Honda, Airbus, Boeing want to set up plants in china so badly?!
> I've been so brainwashed by MSM and haters on PDF thinking China's economy is collapsing !


This is the question bewildering hundreds of PDFers....
Why? Why China? Why again?





terranMarine said:


> Didn't @frequency said Made in China cannot be trusted? It's garbage whenever products are made in China. Yet US JP SK and EU big enterprises all flooding into China for starting up their own plants. Are they out of their mind? Everybody should be building plants in Vietnam.










long_ said:


> China Q3 GDP grows 6.7% as expected as construction booms


China is not a small economy.
6% of 11 trillion dollars, means a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

Actually, Korean cars faced fierce competitions. Technically, they have no advantages over domestic brands even their models released in mainland China have better configurations than in Korea.They have no idea but to keep investing in China, the huge market. 

For green cars, I feel sorry for them coz their action is too slow. Good time is countable for them in mainland China's market. If the thaad missiles system determined to deploy, their products will be gradually abandoned for there are too many other alternatives. That's another sad stories if it comes to true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

In 2009, China produced 13.79 million automobiles, of which 8 million were passenger cars and 3.41 million were commercial vehicles and surpassed the United States as the world's largest automobile producer by volume. In 2010, both sales and production topped 18 million units, with 13.76 million passenger cars delivered, in each case the largest by any nation in history.[8] In 2014, total vehicles production in China reached 23.720 million, accounting for 26% of global automotive production.[9]

The number of registered cars, buses, vans, and trucks on the road in China reached 62 million in 2009, and is expected to exceed 200 million by 2020.[10] The consultancy McKinsey & Company estimates that China's car market will grow tenfold between 2005 and 2030.[11]

No body wants to miss out China automobile market, largest in the world. 

General Motor was saved from bankruptcy by motor vehicles sales in China.

Hyundai is not in good financial shape, they need Chinese market badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Echo_419 said:


> Anyways, congrats on the achievement. Also, does Chinese law states that foriegn firms must partner with domestic firms to manufacture products


No one is forcing foreign companies to come in. They want to be part of a happening place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China carmaker gains reputation of good after-sale services *
Xinhua, October 28, 2016

A stereotype among many Egyptian car owners that China only manufactures cheap cars with poor quality and service may soon be broken with Chinese automakers beefing up their after-sale services in Egyptian market.

In a service center of Senova, a vehicle type of the Beijing Automotive Industry Corporation (BAIC), located on the outskirts of Cairo, Michael Awad, a super fan of the Chinese automaker's personal sedan, said that he came to buy a Senova vehicle following his brother's recommendation.

*"My elder brother chose this car two years ago. The service center has been so supportive, so we bought another one. Now I am here to buy a third one," Awad said.*

*Awad told Xinhua that it was the comprehensive after-sale services BAIC offered that pushed him to make the decision.*

"The service center receives us very well and does everything needed in the car no matter how slight (it is). My car has even received free oil and filter change here," he said.

The services provided in the center went far beyond maintenance and repairing: the second floor is a small cafe dotted with cozy sofas. You can even find a flat TV with video game console -- another reason for Senova's mainly young owners to drop by.

*"The clients thought that a Chinese car will have an inexperienced and non-supportive service center. However, they have been surprised that we're one of the best service centers in Egypt regarding customer service and support,"* said Tarek Rafek, manager of Senova service center.

According to different sources, Egypt currently hosts five to eight million vehicles with 200,000 to 300,000 new ones sold each year. The number may seem unimpressive at first sight, yet once you put the most populous Arab country's 91 million residents into the equation, the market shows promise of potential growth.

Compared to the world's leading auto manufacturers, *Chinese automakers are relatively new players who entered Egypt as late as the early 2000s. However, marques like BYD's F3, Chery's Tiggo and Geely's Emgrand can be seen everywhere on Cairo's crowded roads only a decade after.*

Chinese-made cars reportedly accounted for 15 percent of the market share in Egypt in 2014.

Being a late-comer that entered Egypt in 2014, BAIC decided to win Egyptians' hearts with "best in town" after-sale services, as vice chairman of BAIC group Wei Huacheng told Xinhua during his recent visit to Cairo.

*"Selling as many cars as possible is not enough. We also need to cater to customers' needs and provide satisfactory after-sale services," *Wei said. "It is the only way to raise the profile of BAIC in Egypt."

Since the delivery of their first batch of cars to Egypt in August 2014, BAIC has managed to sell over 4,000 vehicles in the country.

Speaking of the future, Wei and service center manager Rafek are both optimistic.

Rafek, who have served six automobile companies in the past 11 years, told Xinhua that he saw "a future in BAIC."

*He compared the entry of Chinese cars in the Egyptian market to that of Korean ones, saying that customers were reluctant about the Korean cars in the 1990s, but now Korean cars have become very common in Egypt, and that will also happen to the Chinese cars.*

"I believe that if we maintain the current quality provided by BAIC, Chinese cars will further prevail in Egypt," he said.

Wei also expressed confidence of BAIC success in the Egyptian car market.

"Egypt's economy may be undergoing a hard time, but it is a country of 91 million people. This fact alone would make it a highly potential market," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*GM China sales up 5.7% in October*
2016-11-05 12:35 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_


General Motors (GM) announced on its website Friday that the U.S. automaker and its joint ventures in China sold record 345,733 vehicles in China in October this year, up 5.7 percent year on year.

Total sales of GM and its joint ventures in China came to more than 3.06 million units in the first 10 months, up 8.6 percent.

Sales of Luxury Cadillac are particularly strong in China, totaling 12,502 units in October, soaring 117.2 percent year on year. The growth of Cadillac sales in China stood at 43 percent in the first 10 months.

Buick sales rose 3.4 percent to 105,071 units; Chevrolet climbed 2 percent to 52,195; Baojun increased 30 percent to 67,169; only Wuling sales dropped 6.9 percent to 108,760 units.

*China is GM's largest sales market in the world*.


----------



## TaiShang

*Baidu to make self-driving cars available to public by 2018*
(People's Daily Online) 16:16, November 04, 2016







_[File photo]_

A self-driving vehicle service *will be commercially viable in China by 2018*, while the mass production of self-driving cars will be realized within five years, China’s Internet giant Baidu announced on Nov. 3. Currently, 18 car and Internet companies have revealed similar plans, among which Baidu is the leading enterprise.

The remark was made by Wang Jin, senior vice president of Baidu, at the Global Innovator Conference in Beijing. Wang stated that the company is going to test its self-driving cars during the third World Internet Conference, which will be held in Zhejiang province from Nov. 16 to 18.

* “We are not going showcase our self-driving cars as models. Instead, they will run on real roads, and we will invite passengers to try our self-driving vehicle service,”* Wang told the media, adding that the company’s self-driving cars have already passed one driving test out of five.

Baidu has made significant achievements this year in self-driving technology. The company's self-driving cars now boast accuracy of 90.13 percent when it comes to the recognition of objects, slightly higher than last year’s 89.6 percent. For the recognition of passengers and traffic lights, the vehicles score 95 percent and 99.9 percent respectively, Thepaper.cn reported.

“Though our camera recognition technologies are the best in the world, we still believe that camera recognition is not enough for self-driving cars,” Wang said, adding that the company has been working on laser radar technologies to improve the accuracy of their self-driving vehicles.

***
_
One of the practical benefits of keeping the established monopolistic foreign internet companies from China's market through state intervention. China now has its own industrial champions. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Volkswagen to introduce 15 new energy vehicle models in China*
2016-11-06 11:45 | Xinhua | _Editor: Yao Lan_

German automaker Volkswagen has planned to introduce 15 models of new energy vehicles in China that are locally produced, the company said Sunday.

These models will be released in the next three to four years to address the environmental protection needs in Chinese market, Li Xiaoxin, a public relations manager with Volkswagen Group China said in Tianjin, where a joint venture project of the company is under construction.

*China is Volkswagen's largest market worldwide. Volkswagen Group China and its two joint ventures delivered 2.85 million automobiles in the Chinese mainland and Hong Kong in the first three quarters, up 10.7 percent* year on year.

Annual investment in China reached around 4 billion Euros this year, and the volume is expected to be maintained in the next several years.

According to Volkswagen CEO Matthias Muller, digitalization and environmental needs are the major factors that drive the transfer of automobile industry. To adapt to the change, the automaker has planned to introduce 30 models of electric cars by 2025 to the world market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China passenger car sales to grow nearly 13 pct: Industry group *
Xinhua, November 8, 2016

Passenger car sales in China, the world's biggest auto market, will grow nearly 13 percent this year from a year earlier, data from an industry association showed Tuesday.

Judging from this year's sales trend, sales of passenger and commercial vehicles will increase 10 to 12 percent year on year, according to China Passenger Car Association.

The growth rate is double the estimate of China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM), another major industry group, which forecast 6-percent growth at the beginning of the year.

Several domestic auto makers said their own brands have become the vital driver of sales and profit growth.

*Guangzhou Automobile Group Co. Ltd. (GAC Group) reported 107.6-percent growth in net profits in the first three quarters, with its own brand GAC Motor contributing the biggest source of profits.*

*BYD, the country's leading new energy vehicle maker, reported net profits of 3.66 billion yuan (539.8 million U.S. dollars) for the first nine months, up 86.82 percent from the same period in 2015.*

*SAIC Motor Corp. Ltd. (SAIC Motor), the largest auto company on China's A-share market, registered net profits of 23.09 billion yuan from January to September, up 8.6 percent from a year earlier.*

The strong momentum came as the Chinese economy has shown more signs of stabilizing in recent months.

Earlier official data showed China's manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) stood at 50.4 in September, unchanged from August and staying above the 50-point mark that separates expansion from contraction for the second month in a row.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's first driverless cars go for trial run in Wuzhen*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) November 08, 2016






Without drivers, cars could move on the roads guided by auto positioning, follow the traffic lights, stop upon seeing pedestrians or barriers, and make turns in line with set routes. Such vehicles will become a reality in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province.

Scheduled to make its debut at the World Internet Conference next week, the driverless cars are developed by Baidu Inc and automakers of Chery, BYD and Shou Qi Group. More than a dozen driverless cars will go for a trial run for a total of 5 kilometers on a road in Wuzhen, with the highest speed reaching 60 km per hour.

Wang Jin, senior vice-president of Baidu and general manager of the company's Autonomous Driving Unit, said at a forum last week that Baidu, Google and Uber are the main developers of driverless car technology.

The cameras on Baidu's driverless vehicles have an accuracy of 90.13 percent for judging objects, the highest level in the world. For judgment of pedestrians the accuracy reached 95 percent and for traffic lights 99.9 percent. But the accuracy still needs to improve, Wang added.

Wang said that Baidu's goal is to realize the commercial potential of driverless cars on a small scale in three years. In five years, it hopes to be producing them on a large scale.

Driverless cars will bring tremendous change to the entire auto industry, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Baidu slips into higher gear in driverless cars *
China Daily, November 16, 2016




A driverless car, developed by internet giant Baidu Inc, on display at the Light of the Internet Exposition in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, on Tuesday. The expo, part of the Third World Internet Conference, opened on Nov 15, 2016. [Photo/China Daliy]


With each passing year, the World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, appears to evolve, in terms of wowing audiences and media with unprecedented, unexpected experiences.

Last year, Baidu Inc showcased its driverless car in an exhibition. The event was made memorable by Baidu CEO Robin Li, who stood next to the vehicle and, wielding a microphone with elan, introduced its features.

This year, the Wuzhen event took the art of audience-wowing to a whole new level. Media and participants were provided real-life rides in driverless vehicles. Hand it to Baidu's rapid progress in the development of new tech.

China Daily reporters took one such ride. The car was dextrous in driving itself all right. Not only was the ride smooth but precise. Its sensors accurately identified all parts of the traffic and mapped out a safe path for the car to take. The ride was so normal it took us a while to realize the car was actually driving itself, without any intervention from Baidu's staff members.

The demonstration marks Baidu's first attempt at operating driverless cars in real-life traffic situations. During the R&D phase, the Beijing-based company had carried out several road tests in China and abroad, and operated the vehicles in closed pilot zones.

Baidu has been fine-tuning its driverless technologies since late last year. It sees tremendous opportunities for artificial intelligence to reshape the traditional automobile industry.

It has announced an ambitious plan for small-scale commercialization of driverless cars in the next three years and mass production by 2021.

Wang Jin, senior vice-president and general manager of the autonomous driving unit of Baidu, said at a recent conference in Beijing that the company has made good progress in autonomous driving technology.

"The accuracy rate of cameras used to identify vehicles (on the road) is 90.13 percent now, a world record. Same time last year, it was 89.6 percent. The technology of identifying pedestrians is 95 percent accurate and that of recognizing traffic signals is 99.9 percent accurate," he said, adding Baidu will continue to strive for 100 percent accuracy.

Earlier this year, Baidu and Ford Motor Co made a multimillion-dollar investment in a major US producer of lidar sensors, a key technology that helps driverless cars "see" their surrounding environment.

The autonomous driverless technology Baidu is betting on is certainly the most complicated one, which requires several breakthroughs in technology. But many other Chinese tech companies chose to use a less "disruptive" approach to enter the automobile industry with "smarter" cars that are not smart enough to drive themselves.

In July, e-commerce giant Alibaba Group Holding Ltd launched an internet-linked car with several advanced features. A real-time navigation system can offer relief to the driver from staring at smartphone-based navigation tools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's NextEV unveils new electric supercar in UK 

China Daily, November 22, 2016
*


​
China's NextEV unveiled an all-electric supercar in London, Nov 21, 2016. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


China's NextEV unveiled an all-electric supercar in London with which it aims to challenge high-speed models made by established carmakers such as Ferrari's LaFerrari, McLaren's P1, and Porsche's 918.

The 313 kilometres per hour car, which will be designed and manufactured in the UK, was unveiled at a ceremony in London's Saatchi Gallery.

"We are the first electric car with proven track racing performance, but it is built with the look of a luxury car. Therefore we are bridging the gap between performance car and cars in everyday life," said David Hilton, Senior Design Director of NextEV.

*NextEV was founded in 2014 in Shanghai, with strong backing from China's Internet tycoons. Its founding investors include Tencent, Hillhouse Capital, as well as Richard Liu Qiangdong, chairman and CEO of JD.com, Xiaomi's CEO Lei Jun, and Li Xiang, founder of automotive portal autohome.com*.*cn.*

The new vehicle, call the EP9, is being built in the UK, and is already on sale. The factory location is secret and no mention of any investment amount was made at today's launch.

There will be six cars in the first batch, of which three have already been built. All six will be shipped to China and will go on sale with a production cost of $1.2 million. The price of the car was not revealed。




China's NextEV unveiled an all-electric supercar in London, Nov 21, 2016. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese car market shows extremely strong growth in 2016 *
Xinhua, December 3, 2016

The Chinese car market showed extremely strong growth in 2016, growing by 15 percent year-on-year, the German Association of the Automotive Industry (VDA) reported here on Friday.

*"We have raised our China forecast again and now expect a volume of 23.1 million units," VDA president Matthias Wissmann said at the annual press conference, adding that the Chinese car market was expected to grow by a further 5.0 percent to 24.2 million in 2017.*

According to VDA, the car market in Western Europe will grow by 5.0 percent to 13.9 million units in 2016, while there will be 17.1 million new cars on the U.S. roads this year.

In addition, a total of 83.6 million new cars will be sold worldwide in 2017, up by 2.0 percent from this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Dongfeng Honda builds new plant in central China *
Xinhua, December 8, 2016

Dongfeng Honda Automobile Co., a 50-50 joint venture between China's Dongfeng Motor Corp. and Japan's Honda Motor Co., broke ground on a new factory in central China Thursday.

The new factory in Wuhan, capital of Hubei Province, will produce passenger cars in 2019.

With investment of 5.5 billion yuan (800 million U.S. dollars),the plant is the third one to be built by Honda and Dongfeng.

The new factory will initially produce 120,000 cars a year, including new-energy vehicles. Its annual capacity will eventually increase to 240,000, according to a statement from Dongfeng Honda.

Auto sales in China strengthened this year as fresh models were released to attract young and middle-class consumers. Sales of Dongfeng-Honda grew 47.8 percent to 520,000 units in the January-November period thanks to the popularity of the XR-V sport-utility vehicle, the Civic sedan and the Elysion MPV.

The venture has raised its 2016 sales target twice to the current 560,000 units despite its annual capacity limits of 512,000 at the two current factories in Wuhan, which have been in production since 2004 and 2012.

Honda also has a joint venture with GAC Group called Guangqi Honda. Located in the southern city of Guangzhou, it produces the Accord sedan and the Odyssey MPV, to name but a few.

Honda aims to increase sales in China to 1.07 million cars this year. It sold 1.01 million vehicles in 2015, a 32.5-percent rise from the previous year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China set to drive global auto sales in 2017*
2016-12-09 09:14 | Shanghai Daily | _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

China will continue to be the most important growth driver of the global auto industry in 2017 as it is this year, while new-energy vehicles and smart connected cars are set to become hot in the next decade in the domestic market, a report said yesterday.

Sales in China's auto market are likely to jump 14 percent year on year in 2016, PricewaterhouseCoopers predicted in the report.

Rick Hanna, PwC's global automotive leader, said *grants for new-energy vehicle purchases and tax exemptions have made China the "most important growth driver" for the global auto market*.

Peter Fleet, vice president of marketing, sales and services at Ford Asia-Pacific, echoed Hanna's view and hailed the tax policy as a "very important factor" that boosted sales of Ford China. Ford and its joint ventures in China sold more than 1 million vehicles in the first 11 months of 2016. Its monthly sales hit 124,113 vehicles in November alone, up 17 percent year on year.

Last year, new-energy vehicle sales in China tripled that of the previous year to 330,000 units to top other markets globally. As subsidies are set to continue, the annual assembly of new-energy vehicles may exceed 1.85 million units by 2022, or up 28 percent annually on average between 2015 and 2022, according to PwC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's richest man invests in new-energy vehicles*
By Tian Shi (People's Daily Online) December 16, 2016






Wanda’s Wang Jianlin, along with the chairman of *Gree*, Dong Mingzhu, and three other entrepreneurs, signed a $3 billion RMB capital increase agreement with Zhuhai Yinlong for cooperation in the *new-energy auto-making industry.*

Among the five investors, China International Marine Containers (CIMC) Group will pour 200 million RMB of capital into developing jointly with Zhuhai Yinlong, a Chinese green energy solution provider, in areas of* new-energy trucks, airport shuttle buses and cars, along with parking lot charging stations.*

The cooperation with Zhuhai Yinlong is Wanda’s first move into the manufacturing industry, according to Wang, chairman of real-estate developer Wanda Group and the richest man in China.

“Yinlong offers a great advantage for energy storage,” the chairman said. “If we could commercialize its green technology properly, the market value will double.”

The boom in China’s electric car sales has been developing since China surpassed the U.S. to become the largest new-energy vehicle market in the world. The substantial incentives offered to EV buyers in China no doubt played a large part in the growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*ZTE to make electric vehicles*
China Daily, December 22, 2016




ZTE to make electric vehicles [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese telecom equipment maker ZTE Corp will produce electric vehicles by the end of next year,* with an annual output of 30,000 units.*

*The company recently acquired leading bus manufacturer and supplier Zhuhai Guangtong Automobile Co.*

"ZTE has already mastered key technologies in *wireless charging, connected cars and autonomous driving.* We are now mainly manufacturing electric buses and planning to launch the R&D and apply for a license for passenger vehicles next year," said a brand manager at ZTE Smart Auto, a subsidiary of ZTE, who declined to give his name.

He disclosed that the company is building a new manufacturing base in Zhuhai, also to be its global headquarters and R&D center, expecting to mass-produce the electric vehicles by the end of next year, adding that electric vehicles are a strategic project of ZTE.

In July, ZTE acquired Zhuhai Guangtong to enter the electric vehicle industry, concentrating on R&D, design and manufacturing of electric vehicles, and the application of connected cars, big data, autonomous driving and cloud centers, according to a statement issued by the company.

ZTE Smart Auto has already developed several vehicle models, including luxury coaches, double-decker buses, 12-meter tourist buses and city express buses, said the statement.

The products are sold to Germany, the Netherlands, Australia, Italy, Israel, Thailand and Vietnam.

Furthermore, ZTE secured an order for 204 eight-meter-long electric buses and intelligent charging support service from Shenzhen Westernbus Co Ltd earlier this month.

The company said it will continue to expand its core technological advantages in vehicle manufacturing and wireless charging, and provide intelligent traffic solutions and services.

"ZTE has some advantages in the telecoms business, internet of things and smart city, and possesses government and enterprises customers' resources," said James Yan, research director at Counterpoint Technology Market Research.

Yan said these technology advantages and abundant customers' resources are beneficial for ZTE to branch into the electric vehicle field, adding he is optimistic about ZTE's development in electric vehicles in the future by virtue of strong policy support from the government.

The government expects that cumulative sales of pure electric vehicles and plug-in hybrids will reach 5 million units by 2020.

Last year, sales of new energy vehicles more than tripled to more than 331,000 units in China, including more than 247,000 pure electric cars and 83,600 plug-in hybrids, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Robots used in automobile production line
China.org.cn, December 23, 2016*
​

Robots and workers work together in producing electric vehicles in a new-energy auto factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]
​

Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

​

Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]

@Shotgunner51 , @Echo_419 

_Pictures sum up the present condition (and dilemma) well. High automation with China becoming the largest (aggregate, not per capita) automated country, but, the domestic content is low. 

I think this is now the core of the challenge._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> @Shotgunner51 , @Echo_419
> 
> _Pictures sum up the present condition (and dilemma) well. High automation with China becoming the largest (aggregate, not per capita) automated country, but, the domestic content is low.
> 
> I think this is now the core of the challenge._




Yes, China is the largest user of industrial robotics with 300,000+ units operating now, but you are right about those two challenges ahead:

It's aggregate, but still low on density (only 36 per 10,000 workers; world's highest is South Korea at 478 per 10,000 workers). I expect Chinese manufacturing to continue adding robotics, the target is 4 times existing density, reaching 150 per 10,000 workers in 2020.
As you see "Kawasaki" in the pic, China still rely heavily on imports. Note Kawasaki is not the robotics Big4: Fanuc, Yaskawa, Kuka AG, ABB. The good news is Chinese robotics industry is developing fast, both organically and through M&A (e.g. Midea purchased Kuka AG), I expect China to drastically reduce reliance on imports in a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> *Robots used in automobile production line
> China.org.cn, December 23, 2016*
> 
> 
> ​
> Robots and workers work together in producing electric vehicles in a new-energy auto factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]
> 
> 
> ​
> Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Robots work on wielding vehicles in a new-energy automobile manufacturing factory in Huichuan District of Zunyi, Guizhou Province, on Dec. 20, 2016. [Photo by Luo Xinghan/China.com.cn]
> 
> @Shotgunner51 , @Echo_419
> 
> _Pictures sum up the present condition (and dilemma) well. High automation with China becoming the largest (aggregate, not per capita) automated country, but, the domestic content is low.
> 
> I think this is now the core of the challenge._




Automation will not have an easy run in countries like India, Pakistan (Human Resource rich countries) etc


----------



## GS Zhou

Echo_419 said:


> Automation will not have an easy run in countries like India, Pakistan (Human Resource rich countries) etc


But you have to.

Standardization is the core of auto industry. You can not reach high standardization via manual work.


----------



## Echo_419

GS Zhou said:


> But you have to.
> 
> Standardization is the core of auto industry. You can not reach high standardization via manual work.




It's not just us, Pakistan, Bangladesh, India & almost the entire Africa


----------



## GS Zhou

Echo_419 said:


> It's not just us, Pakistan, Bangladesh, India & almost the entire Africa


you should not make the benchmark against the less developed countries like Bangladesh or Africa. They produce less than 100k unit cars a year, but your country produces 2 to 3 million cars a year. So automation is a serious topic to the Indian automobile industry.


----------



## Echo_419

GS Zhou said:


> you should not make the
> benchmark against the less developed countries like Bangladesh or Africa. They produce less than 100k unit cars a year, but your country produces 2 to 3 million cars a year. So automation is a serious topic to the Indian automobile industry.



Where will we send the Millions of people employed in these industries? 
We will adopt automation but it will only supplement the people employed in these industries and not become a substitute


----------



## TaiShang

Echo_419 said:


> *Where will we send the Millions of people employed in these industries?*
> We will adopt automation but it will only supplement the people employed in these industries and not become a substitute



Maybe automotive related services. Ideally, as the automotive industry develops and gets more sophisticated, side/related industries (which are heavily services-oriented) should develop and grow in size. So, I think, as the core of auto manufacturing becomes automated, the services (finance, insurance, mechanic) expand and become labor-intensive.


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> Maybe automotive related services. Ideally, as the automotive industry develops and gets more sophisticated, side/related industries (which are heavily services-oriented) should develop and grow in size. So, I think, as the core of auto manufacturing becomes automated, the services (finance, insurance, mechanic) expand and become labor-intensive.



Almost every single thing from Agriculture ( Drones & Robots) to Manufacturing (Robots) to Services (Artifical Intelligence) is getting automated, we need every job we can get to pull the remaining population of India out of poverty. Though I admit we need to ensure that we maintain high productivity comparable to the rest of the world


----------



## GS Zhou

Echo_419 said:


> Where will we send the Millions of people employed in these industries?
> We will adopt automation but it will only supplement the people employed in these industries and not become a substitute


I understand your argument. But this is an inevitable pain.

Let me share you some China experience:
China produced her first western standard car (Volkswagen Santana) in 1983. When the VW Santana was introduced to China, Volkswagen forced her China partner SAIC (Shanghai Automobile Industry Group) to fire half of the SAIC workers, because there were no sufficient positions for them on the German production line. That's indeed a pain. A great pain!! But if there were no sacrifice in 30years before, China would never have the chance to become world's No.1 Automobile producer!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

| Fri Dec 23, 2016 | 4:12am EST | Reuters
*China to require tougher new vehicle emission standards for 2020*

China will require all light vehicles to adhere to tougher new "China VI" emission standards by the middle of 2020, according to a notice published by environment regulators on Friday.

The Ministry of Environmental Protection (MEP) said all sales and registrations of light vehicles will have to comply with the new standards - which are based on ones used in Europe and the United States - by July 1, 2020.

Cars will have to improve the catalytic converters, fuel injection and the structure of the engine's combustion chamber in order to meet the new standards, the ministry said.

All vehicles on China's roads are obliged to meet the previous China V emission standard by next year.

Northern China was engulfed in heavy smog this week, forcing as many as 24 cities to issue red alerts, close factories and cut the number of vehicles on the road.

According to a 2014 study by Beijing's environmental protection bureau, vehicle emissions were responsible for more than 30 percent of the city's concentrations of small, breathable particles known as PM2.5.

The MEP said the implementation of progressively stronger fuel standards since 2001 had reduced pollutants per vehicle unit by more than 90 percent.

The 34.6 million tonnes of carbon monoxide produced by automobiles last year amounted to 86.9 percent of total emissions of the gas, another smog component which is toxic to humans, said Liu Bingjiang, head of the MEP's Department of Atmospheric Environmental Management.

While China had been the world's biggest car producer since 2009, its technology remained lower than advanced international levels, and adopting tougher fuel standards would also help domestic producers raise their competitiveness, Liu added.

In remarks published on the MEP's website (www.mep.gov.cn), Liu said China's car ownership reached 170 million units by the end of 2015, including around 150 million light vehicles, with total emission volumes estimated at 45.3 million tonnes.


(Reporting by David Stanway; Editing by Christian Schmollinger)



********

_When new energy vehicles become mainstream, air pollution will no longer be a problem.
Can't wait for this to happen._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China to set communication standard for autonomous cars after 2018*
December 21, 2016 @ 6:00 am
*Jake Spring*

BEIJING -- China will revisit in 2018 the standards for vehicle-to-vehicle communication that are vital for driverless cars and lay out a common national standard after that, the chief of the Society of Automotive Engineers of China said today.

China's aim to establish a national standard could speed the implementation of driverless cars in the world's biggest auto market, contrasting with a patchwork of state laws and standards in the United States that some in the industry say could hold back development.

Earlier this year, SAE-China -- under the direction of China's Ministry of Industry and Information Technology and with input from every major Chinese automaker -- set out to interpret vague directives for the automotive industry in sweeping 13th Five Year Plan and "Made in China 2025" policy.

The resulting *450-page roadmap*, issued in October, lays out specific policy objectives for virtually every aspect of the automotive industry, *including driverless vehicles and electric cars, for three five-year periods to 2030*.

The document, however, stopped short of establishing a unified standard for cars to communicate with each other and surrounding infrastructure (V2I), both of which are crucial for autonomous vehicles to be successful.

*China will "lay the foundation" for V2V and V2I standards in 2018* in the next update of the roadmap, with a more exact standard to be developed between 2020 and 2025 and agreed to by all automotive brands, SAE-China Chief Fu Yuwu said.

China's method of central unified planning could prove to be more effective than countries like Japan, which is struggling to make its big three automakers agree on standards, he said.

"You can't fundamentally use different channels [of communication] right? So in the end we need a unification process," Fu told Reuters. "This will be complicated and difficult but is in the best interests of the industry."

On MIIT's announcement about tightening a subsidy program for green energy cars, Fu said the move would not get in the way of meeting targets of at least 7 percent of cars sold being electric and plug-in hybrids by 2020.

By the end of the decade, aggressive average fuel economy requirements of 5 liters per 100 kilometers will set in, while subsidies will be phased out, a standard that will be impossible to meet without green energy cars, he said.

"Rolling them (subsides) back is important because you can't rely on policy supports forever," Fu added.

_*Contact Automotive News*_


********

_Good news for the development of driverless cars._
,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Faraday Future releases prototype of first electric car*
By Wu Jin
China.org.cn, January 4, 2017






Faraday Future (FF), a Chinese-backed start-up, rolls out a prototype FF91 electric car in Las Vegas on Jan. 3, 2016. [Sina.com.cn]


Faraday Future (FF), a Chinese-backed start-up, rolled out a prototype FF91 electric car in Las Vegas on Jan. 3.

A veteran strategic partner of LeSEE, a subsidiary of LeEco known by its previous name of LeTV in China, FF is going to allow early orders of the car for a reservation fee of US$5,000, while the cars are scheduled to be delivered in 2018.

At the press conference, FF released several parameters of the car, including 783-killowatt peak power, 1,050 horsepower, 1,800-newton peak torque, 130 kWh capacity of a battery pack and a range of 700 kilometers.

According to FF, the car can drive for at least 500 kilometers after being charged for an hour and the company is combining its own network with third parties to expand charging sites and relevant facilities.

Hong Bae, FF's director of Advanced Drive Assistance Systems (ADAS) & Self Driving, said the FF91 is the first vehicle in the world to replace car keys with face scanning and bluetooth sensors.

Jia Yueting, FF's investor and founder in LeEco, said, "Our undertakings are supposed to go beyond the business of simply selling electric vehicles, because there is a broader view about building an online eco system of transport that can be shared by the entire world."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China auto sales hit record high in 2016 *
Xinhua, January 12, 2017

China's auto sales reached a record high of 28.03 million in 2016, up 13.7 percent year on year, boosted by favorable purchase tax policies on smaller cars.

The growth rate marks the highest since 2013, the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers said in an online statement.

*Total output also hit an all-time high, jumping 14.5 percent from one year earlier to 28.12 million units.*

Some 3.06 million vehicles were sold in December, up 9.5 percent year on year. The growth rate slowed from a 16.6-percent increase in November.

*Chinese auto sales growth peaked at 45 percent in 2009 and has fallen steadily as cities try to control smog and congestion by limiting new vehicles on the roads.*

Last year's boom was largely due to the favorable purchase tax policies, according to the statement.

In October 2015, the government slashed the purchase tax on small cars by half to 5 percent. The tax break was applicable to cars with engine displacement of 1.6 liters or less and was in effect between October 2015 and the end of 2016.

Last year, new energy vehicles remained popular among Chinese consumers, with sales surging 53 percent year on year to 507,000 vehicles.

Sales of pure electric vehicles surged 65.1 percent year on year to 409,000 units, accounting for 80 percent of new energy vehicle sales.

China, the world's largest auto market, exported 708,000 vehicles last year. The figure is expected to reach 750,000 this year, up 5 percent year on year.

However, China's auto imports will continue to drop in 2017, falling to around 1 million units.

The association also predicted that auto sales would expand by 5 percent to 29.4 million this year.

***

For further reference:

https://defence.pk/threads/china-au...6-or-14-higher-than-2015.472286/#post-9102682

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

*China’s anti-Teslas: cheaper models drive electric car boom*
By Reuters
Posted on January 12, 2017

BEIJING: More electric cars are sold in China than in the rest of the world combined, but are mainly locally-branded models that are cheaper and have a shorter range than those offered by foreign automakers such as Tesla and Nissan.

The Chinese-branded electric vehicle (EV) market is propped up by huge government subsidies as part of Beijing’s policy to build global leadership in cleaner energy driving.

China has spent billions of dollars on subsidies to help companies including Warren Buffett-backed BYD and BAIC Motor achieve large-scale production of plug-in vehicles, which are gaining traction among urban drivers as well as taxi fleets and government agencies.

Sales of battery electric and plug-in hybrids increased 60 percent in January-November, to 402,000 vehicles. By 2020, China wants 5 million plug-in cars on its roads.

The domestic EVs don’t have the ‘wow’ factor of a fast, longer-range and luxury-style Tesla. They sell on price.

In Shanghai last year, a two-door battery electric Chery eQ cost around 60,000 yuan ($8,655) after subsidies. Without subsidies, the eQ would cost an additional 100,000 yuan or so. At this week’s Detroit auto show, General Motors showed off its latest Bolt EV, which costs around $30,000 after a $7,500 federal tax credit.

“EV cars are very cheap (in China), you’ll only spend a little money to buy a car. If you just go to work or use an EV in the city, it’s OK … for using within 100 kms (62 miles),” said Xie Chao, who works for a chemical company in Shanghai.

Xie said he has bought three EVs since 2015 – an Anhui Jianghuai Automobile iEV4, a BAIC EV160 and a Geely Automobile Emgrand EV – one for him to use, one for his wife and one he rents out.

Most Chinese electric cars come with similar specifications, so price is the deciding factor, said Dawei Zhang, CEO of EVBuy, a dealer. The eQ has been the top seller in recent months, with decent enough quality at a low price, he said.

“It’s a transport tool. It’s purely for mobility rather than for showing off, having a big car for all the family, or for any technology factors,” he added.

Some EV buyers in Beijing and Shanghai said they primarily bought plug-in vehicles to easily get a license plate. Half a dozen of China’s biggest cities tightly control license plates for traditional gasoline cars, but freely award plates that can only be used by plug-in vehicles.

For those set on buying a plug-in, price is key.

“I only considered BYD and BAIC. I definitely can’t afford the 300,000-600,000 yuan price of a luxury-style Tesla or Denza,” said Qu Lijian, a 31-year-old government worker in Beijing, who eventually opted for a BYD Qin pure electric car.

Denza is a Chinese brand produced by a joint venture between BYD and Daimler.

SUBSIDY SLOWDOWN

China’s cocktail of pro-electric policies is a challenge for global automakers, as foreign manufacturers can access subsidies only via joint ventures with local partners, producing cars under new made-for-China brand names such as Denza.

But those brands lack the cachet of established foreign marques, and cost more than most local brands even after subsidies.

That’s in part because Chinese automakers are more aggressive in lowering their costs regardless of quality, said an executive at a multinational auto parts firm.

“The lowest price wins (the contract). That’s the process, no questions asked,” said the executive, who declined to be identified to avoid to avoid impacting future contract bidding.

“And when you win, they come back and ask you for another price reduction,” the executive added, noting less stringent safety regulations in China also help keep costs lower than in the United States.

The version of the Leaf that Nissan’s joint venture with Dongfeng Automobile offers in China, under the Venucia brand, “isn’t selling very well,” Nissan’s global chief Carlos Ghosn told Reuters in November. Chinese EV buyers don’t want to spend much more than $8,000, after incentives, and the Nissan vehicle is too expensive, Ghosn said.

The playing field for foreign brands in China should, though, gradually even out as subsidies are phased out by 2020.

This year, subsidies have been reduced by a fifth, likely adding about 15,000 yuan to the price of a Chery eQ, though official 2017 subsidies for individual models aren’t yet clear, notes EVBuy.

Local EV manufacturers have, with the help of subsidies, been able to build economies of scale, pushing down their cost per unit and allowing them to spend more on research and development, Li Yunfei, BYD’s deputy chief of branding and public relations, told Reuters.

“By 2020, China will have no subsidies, but your scale has expanded, your costs have come down, and you’ll be able to hit a price that consumers can accept,” he said.

While China has grabbed early-mover advantage, global automakers plan to quickly ramp up their plug-in offerings in the world’s biggest market. GM’s local joint venture, for example, promises to spend 26.5 billion yuan ($3.8 billion) on electrification and developing 10 “new energy” models by 2020.

It won’t be one-way traffic.

Chinese brands such as GAC Motor and BYD are looking to advance on global rivals’ home turf.

GAC Motor, part of Guangzhou Automobile Group, debuted its pure electric GE3 sport utility vehicle, among other models, at the Detroit show on Monday. A spokeswoman told Reuters that the company plans to enter the United States by 2019, delaying from an initial target of 2017, without further explanation.

Shenzhen-based BYD already sells its electric buses in Africa, Europe and South America and has a factory in the United States. The company is preparing “on all fronts” to enter foreign passenger car markets, Li said, without elaborating.

“Because Chinese companies have this large Chinese market, when they have big enough scale and their power grows, their products improve and they increasingly understand foreign markets,” he said.

“In the future, they will definitely take the world stage. The potential is huge.”

http://arynews.tv/en/chinas-anti-teslas-cheap-models-drive-electric-car-boom/


----------



## TaiShang

*China to quadruple new energy vehicle production by 2020*
Xinhua, January 16, 2017

China will quadruple its *new energy vehicle annual output to 2 million by 2020*, a cabinet minister said.

Citing a government plan, Industry and Information Technology Minister Miao Wei said at a Beijing forum over the weekend that by 2025, at least one in every five cars sold in China will be a new energy model.

*In 2016, China produced 517,000 new energy vehicles. The country has been the world's top seller of such environment-friendly cars since 2015. The cumulative sale has exceeded 1 million, according to the ministry.*

New energy vehicles include battery electric cars, plug-in hybrids, and fuel-cell cars.

In 2016, top Chinese electric carmakers BYD, Geely, and BAIC sold their models in more than 30 countries and regions around the world.

Miao said the government will continue to improve policies, boost research and development, invest in charging infrastructure construction, and promote international cooperation to help the sector grow.

In terms of charging infrastructure, *China built over 100,000 public charging poles in 2016*,* ten times the figure in 2015.* A comprehensive charging grid has taken shape in big cities like Beijing, Shanghai, and Shenzhen.

China witnessed a boom of electric vehicle investment in the past few years largely thanks to government's incentives.

Instead of maintaining a universal incentive system, Miao said, subsidies will vary and favor best performing carmakers before this financial assistance program ends in 2020. By then, a points-based system will be set up to guide the production of new energy vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD eyes sales of e-cars in US*
Source: Agencies | January 20, 2017, Friday | Shanghai Daily 






BYD Co plans to sell electric passenger cars in the United States in about two to three years, an executive said yesterday, as it races to be the first Chinese automaker to sell cars to American drivers.

BYD specializes in electric and plug-in petrol-electric hybrid vehicles. *At present, its US presence is limited to producing buses and selling fleet vehicles such as taxis.*

Li Yunfei, BYD’s deputy general manager for branding and public relations, said its passenger car plan was not fixed as entering the US was a complicated process.

“It could be adjusted,” Li said at an event in Beijing. “Now we can only say roughly two to three years.”

China’s government has used a raft of policies, including billions of dollars in subsidies, to spur a boom in electric and plug-in hybrid sales since 2015.

BYD has had false starts in the US, with Chairman Wang Chuanfu previously saying the automaker would begin selling in the US in 2010. Other Chinese peers have also encountered delays in entering the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*Geely Automobile Shares soar to Record on report it’s buying Proton’s Malaysia Car Assembly*

*A successful Proton bid will add 150,000 units of annual capacity to Geely’s output and give the Chinese carmaker access to Asean’s 10-member market*
PUBLISHED : Friday, 03 February, 2017, 6:43pm
UPDATED : Friday, 03 February, 2017, 10:50pm







*
Shares of Geely Automobile Holdings, the Chinese owner of the Volvo brand of passenger vehicles, surged to a record, as mainland Chinese traders returning from a weeklong holiday piled into the stock on report it’s buying control of a factory in Malaysia.*

Geely shares rose as much as 9 per cent in Friday trading, ending the day 8.4 per cent higher at HK$9.75 in Hong Kong. The stock more than tripled in the last 12 months, making it the best performer among 473 stocks on the Hang Seng Composite Index.
*
Geely, based in the Zhejiang provincial capital of Hangzhou, is a leading contender to buy a 51 per cent controlling stake in Malaysia’s largest carmaker Proton Holdings Bhd.*, according to a Thursday report in _The Star_ newspaper, which cited unidentified sources.





*

*
The Chinese carmaker has been actively seeking overseas acquisition targets, Geely’s Hong Kong-based executive director Lawrence Ang said in a phone response to the _South China Morning Post_, without confirming or denying his company’s Proton bid.
*
*
Geely is up against Europe’s second-largest carmaker Groupe PSA, which owns the Peugeot and Citroen brands globally, in vying for Proton. The French carmaker is already a technical partner to Proton, providing its Citroen AX model as the basis for Proton’s Tiara compact car, launched in 1995. Production of that model ended in Malaysia in 2000 amid tepid sales.

*The successful bidder will get access to Proton’s Tanjung Malim assembly, with the annual production capacity of 150,000 vehicles in two shifts. Owning a car assembly in Malaysia also qualifies its owner to ship vehicles tax-free anywhere among the 10 members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, or Asean, with a combined population of 623 million people.*

If the deal comes to fruition, it reflects Geely’s ambition to expand its footprint into Southeast Asia, said Robin Zhu, a Hong Kong-based auto analyst at Sanford C. Bernstein.

Still, Proton has had a tumultuous history since its establishment in the 1980s, and has been reporting losses, so “it will take Geely at least one or two years to turn it around,” said Zhu, who has an “underperform” recommendation on the Chinese carmaker.

As Japanese brands like Toyota, Nissan and Honda have long dominated the Southeast Asian market, Geely may need to pay very high cost to establish its presence there, he added.

*Geely bought control of the Volvo brand of vehicles from Ford Motor Co. for US$1.8 billion in 2010.*

Jeremy Lin, the Taiwanese American former New York Knicks guard who kicked off the global craze called _Linsanity_ for his winning turnaround of the team, was hired to endorse Volvo.

*Geely also owns Manganese Bronze, the company that assembles London’s iconic black cabs, and assembles the TX4 model in Shanghai to export to Britain.





Geely unveils the first model of its new Lynk & Co brand in Berlin in October 2016.*

Mainland Chinese investors have also been encouraged by the growth prospects of Geely, said CMB International Capital’s automotive analyst Fiona Liang.


*Geely last month announced a 2017 sales target of 1 million vehicles, an increase of 34 per cent from last year.* The company issued a profit alert last month, forecasting its 2016 net income to more than double from 2.26 billion yuan in 2015.

*Its revenue per vehicle is expected at 76,000 yuan this year, up 11.1 per cent from last year, CMBI said.*

Liang said Geely’s product line has been welcomed by Chinese consumer and will be further enriched in 2017.

Apart from the new global brand Lynk & Co, Geely will launch a couple of new cars, includes two new multi-purpose vehicle models, a new midsize SUV, a new hatchback, and the Emgrand PHEV version, extending its exposure to MPV, midsize SUV, and PHEV segments.


http://www.scmp.com/business/china-...oar-record-report-its-buying-protons-malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

I'm surprise, no announcement on the Malaysian newspapers.


----------



## Daniel808

*Geely Emgrand EC7



















Geely Emgrand GC9 in UAE Market










*



powastick said:


> I'm surprise, no announcement on the Malaysian newspapers.



What happen with Malaysian newspapers?
This is big news, Geely Automobile just bought Proton Car Assembly Plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## powastick

Daniel808 said:


> *Geely Emgrand EC7*
> What happen with Malaysian newspapers?
> This is big news, Geely Automobile just bought Proton Car Assembly Plants.


It would be politicize definitely. There were some news last year, but was denied. Proton parent company today jumped 6%.
http://www.bursamalaysia.com/market...of-companies/plc-profile.html?stock_code=1619

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese automaker FAW reports record sales in January *
Xinhua, February 6, 2017

FAW Group, China's major automaker, reported *wholesale vehicle deliveries of 323,000 units in January, up 13.9 percent year on year* and hitting a record sales high in January.

FAW -- First Auto Works -- *sold 29,000 of its own Jiefang vehicles in January, a growth of nearly 130 percent than the same period last year.*

The sales of joint venture branded vehicles also increased remarkably, including 147,000 units of FAW-Volkswagen, up 15.5 percent; 55,000 FAW-Toyota, up 4.6 percent; and 12,000 FAW-Mazda, up 139.5 percent year on year.

FAW has set an annual sales target of 3.3 million vehicles in 2017, including two million units of joint venture brands.

Founded in 1953 and headquartered in the northeastern province of Jilin, the state-owned firm sells products in over 70 countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> It would be politicize definitely. There were some news last year, but was denied. Proton parent company today jumped 6%.
> http://www.bursamalaysia.com/market...of-companies/plc-profile.html?stock_code=1619





Daniel808 said:


> *Geely Emgrand EC7
> 
> View attachment 375052
> 
> View attachment 375053
> 
> View attachment 375055
> 
> View attachment 375056
> 
> 
> Geely Emgrand GC9 in UAE Market
> 
> View attachment 375059
> 
> View attachment 375060
> 
> *
> What happen with Malaysian newspapers?
> This is big news, Geely Automobile just bought Proton Car Assembly Plants.



Has it been officially confirmed?

Below it says that the company is in financial difficulties and the government last year provided loans on the condition that the company find a foreign partner.

Lots of companies are interested from Europe and Japan.

Geely is said to be a front-runner and likely to become a partner.

Accordingly, both Geely and Proton shares have soared in the stock market.

*领先竞争对手，中国吉利汽车收购 Proton 即将成为事实？*

In Geely, Proton, 本地新闻, 汽车 / By Jason Chung / 6 February 2017 10:58 am 






Proton在去年获得政府发放的15亿令吉贷款来度过难关，但这笔贷款附带了一个很大的条件，那就是Proton必须寻找一名可靠的国外合作伙伴来一起协助Proton翻身，并开拓国际市场。由于这个世界并没有白吃的午餐，因此把话说白了，其实就是让Proton寻找一个来自国外的买家。

*在收到了政府这笔贷款后，Proton也积极的寻找来自国外的潜在买家洽谈“合作”，而经过一轮筛选后，之前也相继传出多家国外汽车集团与Proton走得很近，包括近期与Proton频频合作的Suzuki、来自法国的PSA集团（Citroen，Peugeot）、世界第三大的Renault-Nissan联盟，以及中国的老大哥吉利（Geely）汽车集团等。*

最近中国的媒体_南华早报_报导，Proton寻姻的这段肥皂剧将在近期内告一段落，*而领先这场收购谈判的，正是该国拥有Volvo汽车品牌的吉利汽车集团*，而吉利也正打算透过收购Proton来进军东南亚这个拥有6亿人口的庞大市场。

该媒体还报导，吉利汽车在中国当地的股票，在春节假期结束后的第一天交易日就因为这个消息而暴涨了9%，显示中国投资者普遍看好这桩交易一旦成事将会为吉利汽车带来无限商机。





_吉利帝豪GS_


据报导，吉利汽车计划求购Proton的51%股权，除了将会成为Proton的最大股东外，还会直接掌控Proton位于Tanjung Malim的组装厂，这间组装厂的产能达到每年15万辆汽车，而且具有相当的规模和技术，足以成为吉利进军东南亚后的主要生产基地，而这也被指是吉利求购Proton的最大原因。

说到这里，或许有一些朋友会疑惑，从中国生产汽车的成本不是更便宜吗？而且中国距离东南亚并没有太远，大可以直接从中国运来东南亚。其实，根据东盟（ASEAN）协议，东盟成员国之间生产和组装的汽车，将可在其他成员国享有免税优惠，因此只要能在马来西亚或任何一个身为东盟成员的东南亚国家组装汽车，就能在其他东盟国家享有免税的优惠，而Proton也因此吸引了诸多主要大厂的兴趣。

至于一些不大熟悉吉利汽车的朋友，吉利汽车是中国目前最成功的自主私营化汽车生产商，最为人知的是2010年对Volvo的收购案，当时吉利汽车以13亿美元从Ford的手中买下了Volvo的全部股权，成为Volvo瑞典豪华品牌的持有者。吉利买下Volvo后，让这家原本已经奄奄一息的豪华汽车品牌枯木迎春，并让Volvo这几年的销量翻了三倍，因此吉利汽车可说是Volvo的救星。

无论如何，吉利收购Proton的消息目前还只能算是一个没有官方根据的传言，双方目前都未有官方承认这桩交易，而Proton管理层也已经表示会在今年上半年前完成这笔交易并对外公布，我们就耐心等待，看看事情最终的发展会是如何吧！

@cnleio , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

TaiShang said:


> Has it been officially confirmed?
> 
> Below it says that the company is in financial difficulties and the government last year provided loans on the condition that the company find a foreign partner.
> 
> Lots of companies are interested from Europe and Japan.
> 
> Geely is said to be a front-runner and likely to become a partner.
> 
> Accordingly, both Geely and Proton shares have soared in the stock market.
> 
> *领先竞争对手，中国吉利汽车收购 Proton 即将成为事实？*
> 
> In Geely, Proton, 本地新闻, 汽车 / By Jason Chung / 6 February 2017 10:58 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proton在去年获得政府发放的15亿令吉贷款来度过难关，但这笔贷款附带了一个很大的条件，那就是Proton必须寻找一名可靠的国外合作伙伴来一起协助Proton翻身，并开拓国际市场。由于这个世界并没有白吃的午餐，因此把话说白了，其实就是让Proton寻找一个来自国外的买家。
> 
> *在收到了政府这笔贷款后，Proton也积极的寻找来自国外的潜在买家洽谈“合作”，而经过一轮筛选后，之前也相继传出多家国外汽车集团与Proton走得很近，包括近期与Proton频频合作的Suzuki、来自法国的PSA集团（Citroen，Peugeot）、世界第三大的Renault-Nissan联盟，以及中国的老大哥吉利（Geely）汽车集团等。*
> 
> 最近中国的媒体_南华早报_报导，Proton寻姻的这段肥皂剧将在近期内告一段落，*而领先这场收购谈判的，正是该国拥有Volvo汽车品牌的吉利汽车集团*，而吉利也正打算透过收购Proton来进军东南亚这个拥有6亿人口的庞大市场。
> 
> 该媒体还报导，吉利汽车在中国当地的股票，在春节假期结束后的第一天交易日就因为这个消息而暴涨了9%，显示中国投资者普遍看好这桩交易一旦成事将会为吉利汽车带来无限商机。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _吉利帝豪GS_
> 
> 
> 据报导，吉利汽车计划求购Proton的51%股权，除了将会成为Proton的最大股东外，还会直接掌控Proton位于Tanjung Malim的组装厂，这间组装厂的产能达到每年15万辆汽车，而且具有相当的规模和技术，足以成为吉利进军东南亚后的主要生产基地，而这也被指是吉利求购Proton的最大原因。
> 
> 说到这里，或许有一些朋友会疑惑，从中国生产汽车的成本不是更便宜吗？而且中国距离东南亚并没有太远，大可以直接从中国运来东南亚。其实，根据东盟（ASEAN）协议，东盟成员国之间生产和组装的汽车，将可在其他成员国享有免税优惠，因此只要能在马来西亚或任何一个身为东盟成员的东南亚国家组装汽车，就能在其他东盟国家享有免税的优惠，而Proton也因此吸引了诸多主要大厂的兴趣。
> 
> 至于一些不大熟悉吉利汽车的朋友，吉利汽车是中国目前最成功的自主私营化汽车生产商，最为人知的是2010年对Volvo的收购案，当时吉利汽车以13亿美元从Ford的手中买下了Volvo的全部股权，成为Volvo瑞典豪华品牌的持有者。吉利买下Volvo后，让这家原本已经奄奄一息的豪华汽车品牌枯木迎春，并让Volvo这几年的销量翻了三倍，因此吉利汽车可说是Volvo的救星。
> 
> 无论如何，吉利收购Proton的消息目前还只能算是一个没有官方根据的传言，双方目前都未有官方承认这桩交易，而Proton管理层也已经表示会在今年上半年前完成这笔交易并对外公布，我们就耐心等待，看看事情最终的发展会是如何吧！
> 
> @cnleio , @cirr


I miss this article, posted 5 days ago. Its a 3 way bid.
*Proton deal will fast-track Geely’s presence*
*



*
PETALING JAYA: Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd’s interest in national car manufacturer Proton Holdings Bhd is seen as a move by the China-based automaker to fast-track and build its presence in South-East Asia.

However, the company will have its work cut out for it if it succeeds in the bid for Proton.

The biggest task at hand is to turn around Proton that has been suffering from declining sales, losing market share and is in dire need of a partner with the technical expertise to make it competitive.

CIMB Research, in a report yesterday, said that a company like Geely had the capability to revitalise Proton.


The report was issued after a _StarBiz_ report yesterday, which said that Geely was leading a three-way race to be the technical partner for Proton, ahead of French carmakers PSA Group and Renault SA.

“Overall, we see this as a positive development towards Proton’s recovery as we expect the new potential partner to help Proton boost its manufacturing utilisation rate.

“Moreover, we expect the potential partner to provide support in terms of advanced technology, global reach and economies-of-scale.”

Geely, owner of Swedish carmaker Volvo Cars Corp and the London Taxi Company, had linked to a potential tie-up with British sports carmaker Lotus Cars Ltd - which is owned by Proton.

In November last year, the China auto company denied rumours that it was in talks to acquire a stake in Lotus.

However, it did confirm to have been in discussions with Lotus for a potential technological cooperation.

“It is possible that Geely may still be interested in pursuing this option, and a stake in Proton would give it more say when it comes to making decisions regarding Lotus,” said an analyst.

According to reports, citing chief executive Jean-Marc Gales, Lotus is on course to make a profit this year for the first time in its 68-year history.

It is said that Geely and PSA want 51% in Proton’s manufacturing plant in Tanjung Malim. Towards this end, the Government has given the green light for foreigners to own a majority stake in the assembly plant.

According to CIMB Research, the net book value of the plant was about RM501mil as of March 2016.

“We are not surprised by this, as the plant is considered a prized asset for Proton’s potential partner as it would provide immediate access to car production facilities, which is valuable to a partner that targets the growing South-East Asian market.

“The Government has also reportedly given the approval for a foreign company to own a majority stake in the assembly plant,” it said.

The need to acquire a strategic partner was imposed on Proton as part of the conditions issued by the Government for its approval of an RM1.5bil soft loan to the national car company, in which a bulk of the money would be used to pay its vendors.

Last month, Proton chief executive officer Datuk Ahmad Fuaad Kenali said the company would announce its tie-up with a foreign strategic partner as early as April.

Proton has been a drain on parent DRB-Hicom Bhd’s earnings.

The latter marked its fourth consecutive quarterly loss, reporting a net loss of RM267.55mil in its second quarter ended Sept 30, 2016, compared with a net profit of RM52.67mil in the previous corresponding period.

Proton sold 72,290 vehicles last year compared with 102,175 units in 2015.


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...asttrack-geelys-presence/#7qZFffQJww9a08SP.99

This article first appeared in _The Edge Financial Daily_, on February 6, 2017.

http://www.theedgemarkets.com/my/article/china’s-geely-reportedly-leads-three-way-race-proton-tie

*China’s Geely reportedly leads three-way race in Proton tie-up*

*DRB-Hicom Bhd
(Feb 3, RM1.19)
Maintain add call with an unchanged target price (TP) of RM1.69:* Chinese automaker Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd is reportedly leading a three-way race to be the technical partner for Proton Holdings Bhd, ahead of French carmakers PSA Group and Renault SA.

Geely and PSA officials were reportedly in the midst of due diligence work at Proton’s headquarters.

Geely and PSA are reportedly interested in acquiring a 51% stake in Proton’s manufacturing plant in Tanjung Malim, Perak.

Based on company data, the net book value of the Tanjung Malim plant was about RM501 million as of March 2016.

We are not surprised by this as the plant is considered a prized asset for Proton’s potential partner as it would provide immediate access to car production facilities, which is especially valuable to a partner that targets the growing Southeast Asian market.

The government has also reportedly given approval for a foreign company to own a majority stake in the assembly plant.

Overall, we see this as a positive development towards Proton’s recovery as we expect the new potential partner to help Proton boost its manufacturing utilisation rate.

Moreover, we expect the potential partner to provide support in terms of advanced technology, global reach and economies of scale.

DRB-Hicom Bhd currently owns 100% of Proton and we see a potential reduction or disposal of its Proton stake as positive for DRB-Hicom as it would reduce the negative impact from Proton’s losses.

The plant currently produces multiple models such as the Persona, Preve, Iriz and Suprima.

The plant was opened in 2004 with an annual production capacity of 150,000 units but it was designed to have a maximum capacity of one million units per annum, nearly five times its Shah Alam plant’s capacity of 230,000 units per annum.

However, the strategy failed to materialise due to declining sales. Proton’s sales slumped 54% to 72,300 units in 2016 from its record high of 158,700 units in 2011.

Proton chief executive officer Datuk Ahmad Fuaad Kenali recently indicated that Proton expects to announce the foreign strategic partner as early as April 2017, but the official signing could be completed by the end of the second quarter of 2017.

To recap, Proton is required to find a strategic foreign technical partner as part of the conditions set by the government for its approval of the RM1.5 billion soft loan to Proton last year.

We maintain our “add” call with an unchanged sum-of-parts-based TP of RM1.69. Our “add” call is supported by the imminent foreign partner for Proton and better performance in its services division.

Key downside risks are no foreign strategic partner for Proton and further deterioration in Proton’s earnings. — _CIMB Research_, Feb 2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Geely Jan. sales figures out: 102653 cars and SUVs, up 71% y-o-y.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

For those who don't know, Proton is actually made to support Malay businesses. It is actually a pyramid of bumiputera sub-contractors which made Proton unprofitable. Volkswagen years back was actually want to take over Proton. However, Volkswagen wanted to dismantle the pyramid and the deal fall through. I'm still wandering what Geely would do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> For those who don't know, Proton is actually made to support Malay businesses. It is actually a pyramid of bumiputera sub-contractors which made Proton unprofitable. Volkswagen years back was actually want to take over Proton. However, Volkswagen wanted to dismantle the pyramid and the deal fall through. I'm still wandering what Geely would do.



Is Proton sort of a Chaebol/Keiretsu?


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Automakers Could Seriously Shake Up the Auto Industry*

By Craig Cole Feb 04, 2017

*China has a massive influence on the automotive industry, and many are wondering when we will see Chinese cars for sale in North America.*

“The Chinese are already here,” said Michael Dunne, author, entrepreneur and automotive industry expert with a quarter century of business experience in Asia.

While speaking at a meeting of the Automotive Press Association, Dunne explained that car companies from the Middle Kingdom have sunk deep roots in the U.S. According to him, between 2010 and 2016, Chinese firms made some 128 separate investments in North America totaling an estimated $5-billion.

Today, many of these companies supply components to various automakers, help fine tune vehicles that are in development, and even work on next-generation technology including things that will help enable self-driving cars.

*ALSO SEE: New Chinese Automaker Debuts Hybrid SUV That Could Be Headed to US*

Adopting a similar strategy to the one used by Japanese and South Korean automakers that came before them, Chinese firms are putting heavy emphasis on California. Ambitious startup brands including BYD, Lucid Motors, Karma, and Faraday Future, many of which are funded by the deep pockets of China’s tech billionaires, all have a presence in the Golden State. Dunne said the reason for this is that the region is a global center for autonomous-vehicle technology, something they strongly want to lead in despite lacking this capability in their home market. When it comes to self-driving cars, “The evidence on the ground in China [is that they’re] really far behind.”

Even though cars and trucks from domestic Chinese automotive brands are not yet available in North America, this country’s influence on the industry is undeniable. Dunne said BYD is already building and selling million-dollar electric buses. Beyond this, the Buick Envision is built in China and imported to North America, something that would have seemed absurd just a few years ago. And this vehicle is no bottom-feeding economy model, “Nothing about [it] suggests ‘Made in China,’” said Dunne. The crossover is suitably premium for its price, proving that the Chinese can build high-quality vehicles.

And that could be a key strategy for them going forward. “I don’t see the Chinese coming in with extremely competitive pricing,” Dunne said. He doesn’t expect them to offer slapdash, bargain-basement vehicles in North America since there’s so much work that has to be done in order to sell cars here. They must provide decent quality, have a proper retail network, and be able to service their products. The days of ultra-cheap and unsafe knockoff cars are over — Chinese automakers could be legitimate threats to much more established companies.

*SEE ALSO: Chinese Drivers Prefer Foreign Automotive Brands*

For these reasons and more, this Asian country’s influence on the automotive industry will only increase going forward. Additionally, China is the largest vehicle market in the world and has been for nearly a decade. Last year alone, some 28 million new vehicles were sold there, a 14 percent increase compared to 2015. In contrast, only about 17.5 million cars and trucks were delivered in the U.S. during the same period.

But if there’s one area where North America and China could come to blows, it’s import duties. Today, there are few economic restrictions on selling vehicles in North America, but it’s a completely different story on the other side of the Pacific.

“They used to have tariffs that were around 100 percent,” explained Dunne. “[Then] they dropped them… through the 2000s to 75, 50. Now they’ve hit 25 and they’re done.” But still, he said that when other fees, taxes and surcharges are included, the real-world cost of importing a car or truck into China is about 50 percent, meaning an American sedan that would sell for $20,000 in San Diego could go for around 30 grand in Shanghai. Because of this, it’s been imperative for foreign automakers to build their products in China. But as always, there’s a catch.

Dunne said that by allowing foreign companies to sidestep import fees and manufacture domestically the Chinese government forced them to form joint ventures with domestic automakers, each of whom earn 50 percent of all profits. This is why General Motors China is called “SAIC-GM;” Volkswagen is partnered with FAW, Peugeot-Citroën with Dongfeng and so on; it’s never just Ford or Toyota.

Like it or not, the Chinese are already playing a significant role in the North American automotive business. Flush with cash, hungry for technology and willing to take risks, they’ll likely continue growing in the foreseeable future. You can also add tenacity to their list of virtues. Dunne said that in business and life, “They never give up.”

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2017/02/when-will-chinese-vehicles-make-it-to-the-u-s-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Lynk & Co by Geely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

TaiShang said:


> Is Proton sort of a Chaebol/Keiretsu?


No, more like SOE, is a brainchild of Mahathir Muhammad. Najib Razak is trying to dismantle his legacy after Mahathir fought him bitterly. Proton might be full of Mahathir's people. Chaebol/Keiretsu are oligarch that contributes greatly to the country, but Proton is draining the country which is full of UMNO link people.

Remember MAS? Malaysia Airlines. Rumors that CEO Chistoph Muller got fired after he tried to fired UMNO link people which include son or relatives of politicians. These people only works for few hours a day but receive 5 figure salaries. Firing ordinary worker is fine, but not cronies, that is the red line. This guy, less than 6 months on the job, manage to turn MAS around into Black.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China 100% Electric Bus Sales Grew To ~115,700 In 2016*

February 3rd, 2017 by James Ayre

Our friend Jose Pontes, a bi-monthly_CleanTechnica_ contributor, recently posted an article detailing electric bus sales in China during 2016 over at the_EV Sales_ blog. The figures allow those of us living elsewhere in the world to get more than a bit envious about China’s progress (those of us who don’t like breathing the exhaust from diesel buses, that is).

Growth during 2016 continued to be quite strong, going on the figures provided by Jose, with some 115,700 electric buses sold in China during the year. This figure represents a roughly 20% market share for the modality in the country. We combined the new figures with previous China electric bus sales figures Jose rounded up in order to create the following chart (a static, downloadable version is above).


_→ Related: China Electric Car Sales Demolish US & European Electric Car Sales_

The top manufacturer for the market segment in 2016 was Yutong, with 21,428 units moved; followed by BYD, with 14,903 units. In third was Nanjing, with 7,921 units sold in 2016 in China; in fourth was Zuhai (~6,000 units sold); and in fifth was Hunan (3,410 units sold).

The _EV Sales_ blog provides more:

“Ending a series of articles on China, I left the juiciest of them to the end, Electric Buses. In the end of 2015, China had 170,000 of the 173,000 e-buses circulating in the world. That’s right, 98% of them were zooming in The Big Red Giant, which I think says it all about the role of that country on the change happening towards eMobility.

“But, what about in 2016? Just focusing on all-electric buses, sales grew to 115,700 units in 2016, which represents some 20% market share, with Yutong still in the lead, followed by BYD and Nanjing, with the first growing 36% YoY and the second more than 50%.”

Impressive numbers — no doubt helped along significantly by the very friendly regulatory environment in the country (with regard to electric buses), and foresight on several levels.

“With this kind of growth and market share, it is expected that China goes all-electric in this category in less than 10 years, maybe five, so it is no wonder that large cities like Shenzen are already envisioning an all-electric 15,000 fleet of buses … in 2017.”

For more on the topic, see: “Electric Bus Sales Exploding In China (2010–2015).”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> No, more like SOE, is a brainchild of Mahathir Muhammad. Najib Razak is trying to dismantle his legacy after Mahathir fought him bitterly. Proton might be full of Mahathir's people. Chaebol/Keiretsu are oligarch that contributes greatly to the country, but Proton is draining the country which is full of UMNO link people.
> 
> Remember MAS? Malaysia Airlines. Rumors that CEO Chistoph Muller got fired after he tried to fired UMNO link people which include son or relatives of politicians. These people only works for few hours a day but receive 5 figure salaries. Firing ordinary worker is fine, but not cronies, that is the red line. This guy, less than 6 months on the job, manage to turn MAS around into Black.



If politics and in-fighting is the case, it may be quite risky for any foreign business to get involved. One government's doing may be another government's undoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

powastick said:


> No, more like SOE, is a brainchild of Mahathir Muhammad. Najib Razak is trying to dismantle his legacy after Mahathir fought him bitterly. Proton might be full of Mahathir's people. Chaebol/Keiretsu are oligarch that contributes greatly to the country, but Proton is draining the country which is full of UMNO link people.
> 
> Remember MAS? Malaysia Airlines. Rumors that CEO Chistoph Muller got fired after he tried to fired UMNO link people which include son or relatives of politicians. These people only works for few hours a day but receive 5 figure salaries. Firing ordinary worker is fine, but not cronies, that is the red line. This guy, less than 6 months on the job, manage to turn MAS around into Black.



I don't know, Malaysian companies have acute nepotism problem.
With 51% shares, I hope Geely Automobile can clean up this mess inside Proton.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Venucia revs up as independent firm*
China Daily, February 8, 2017





A worker assembles a car at the Zhengzhou Nissan plant in Henan province. [Photo/China Daily] 

Dongfeng Nissan's China-developed marque Venucia has evolved into an independent company, the first of its kind since *the central government released a three-year guideline in 2009 to encourage joint ventures to develop their own brands.*

Dongfeng Motor Co announced the establishment of Dongfeng Venucia Vehicle Co on Tuesday, saying that its independence would "enhance its brand recognition and boost its development".

The move makes it the seventh subsidiary of Dongfeng Motor, a 50:50 joint venture between Dongfeng Motor Corp and Nissan Motor Corp. Others include Dongfeng Nissan, Dongfeng Infiniti and Zhengzhou Nissan.

Zhou Xianpeng, vice-president of Dongfeng Motor, has been appointed to head the new company, which was registered on Jan 20 in Guangzhou, according to the city's industry and commerce administration.

Dongfeng Venucia has also established its own sales company in Guangzhou, which was approved on Jan 18 with registered capital of 100 million yuan ($14.58 million).

Jun Seki, president of Dongfeng Motor Co Ltd, said the new company will help facilitate the balanced development of imported and local marques.

Venucia was unveiled in late 2010 as a China-only marque, starting with models built on some of Nissan's previous-generation car platforms.

It has gradually developed its own features, with a design and modeling center established in Guangzhou last June.

Its efforts have distinguished Venucia as one of the few locally developed marques launched around 2010 that has been performing well.

Venucia has rolled out eight models since its establishment and sold 114,000 cars in 2016, bringing its cumulative sales to 480,000 vehicles.

Dongfeng Venucia said it will invest no less than 2 billion yuan in product development within five years and launch at least one model a year to build a lineup composed of SUVs, sedans, MPVs and new energy vehicles.

News portal Netease quoted a Dongfeng Nissan executive as saying that it would offer technological assistance to the new company.

John Zeng, managing director of LMC Automotive Consulting Shanghai, said an independent status is favorable for such marques' development in the long term because they were usually positioned to be subordinate to multinationals' original ones.

*"The move means Venucia can now shake off the limitations it suffered in terms of product planning, and the Chinese side will have at least an equal say in the brand's development," Zeng said.*

"It may take time to see whether it can get established. But if it succeeds, it will signal a new direction for cooperation between Chinese and overseas companies," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China leads world in new-energy vehicle development*
By Zhang Huan (People's Daily Online) 16:01, February 10, 2017

According to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM) on Feb. 9, *China maintained its position as the world’s largest new-energy vehicle market in 2016, China News reported.*

China’s* sales of new-energy vehicles amounted to more than 500,000 in 2016, jumping 50 percent from the previous year and accounting for 1.8 percent of all vehicle sales in Ch*ina, as well as *more than 40 percent of global new-energy vehicle sales*, according to CAAM.

At present, China is No. 1 in the world when it comes to supply capacity of new-energy vehicles, as the country's main new-energy vehicle enterprises have developed *a fairly complete capacity for development, verification, manufacturing, marketing and industrial chains. China is also at the top in electric vehicle battery production, occupying 50 percent of the world market*.

Meanwhile, *China’s policies, standards and regulations on new-energy vehicles are becoming increasingly complete*, as efforts by local governments to promote the consumption and utilization of the vehicles are stepped up. In addition, China set its own new-energy vehicle standards during development and practice, rather than directly adopting international standards.

As for the aggregate performance of China’s new-energy vehicle market in 2017, CAAM offered a forecast that:* the market will continue growing to reach a sales volume of 800,000; consumption of passenger vehicles will further rise to account for 70 percent of the total*; consumption of long-distance blade electric vehicles will grow; sales of charging facilities will see rapid growth; and cost will lower as production scale increases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

SAIC (Shanghai Automotive Industry Corp.) recently launched a new sedan model called *Roewe i6*. The most interesting thing of the model is, with SAIC's continual investment on car aerodynamics, the Drag Coefficient (Cd) of *Roewe i6 reaches 0.25Cd*, an excellent result for a mass-market model!

Drag Coefficient (Cd) is a common measure in automotive design as it pertains to aerodynamics. Smaller Cd leads to smaller air resistance forces, i.e. fewer energy consumed. 

Only few mass-market models could achieve 0.25Cd or smaller, e.g. Mercedes CLA (0.22Cd), BMW 5-series (0.22Cd), Mercedes E-class (0.23Cd), Audi A4 (0.23Cd). Tesla Model S reaches 0.24Cd, but this is an electric car model, which has no design restrictions in terms of air-intake, a key bottleneck area for better Cd performance.

The car media Autohome did a real wind-tunnel test to see if Roewe i6 could reach the claimed 0.25Cd. The answer is yes, its Cd fluctuates between 0.2497 to 0.2517.





Some pictures of Roewe i6. A beautiful car!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Haval released its 2020 strategy on February 19th, with new models and technologies involved*
By Biwen Wang From gasgoo.com| Feb 15 2017







GWM has made middle- and long-term plan for its future brand developments. Official news comes out that GWM will hold a ceremony in Baoding on February 19th, reviewing Haval's history and launching its 2020 development strategy, with information on new models and technologies involved.

*In December, 2016, Haval H6 won champion of domestic passenger vehicle market with monthly sales of 80,500 units and achieved a year-to-year growth of 89.16%.* The average monthly sales also achieved 48,300 units. *In the meantime, middle-size SUV Haval H7 sold 10,800 units and small-size SUV Haval H2 sold 35,300 units in December.*

Total annual sales for GWM reached 1.07m units in 2016, increasing 26.01% with 2015. *It has been the 14th year for Haval brand to obtain domestic SUV sales champion.* Haval’s sales face continuously growth since its independence in 2016, along with the rising profits. *GWM’s profit rate reached 11.3% in 2016, compared with 10% of Mercedes-Benz.*

According to plan, Haval will launch more models in 2017.* Sales champion H6 will meet its new generation model; H8 will also launch a facelift model. H9 will increase a new model equipped with 3.0T engines. WEY model will also launch its W01 and W02 into market.*

Analyses believe that the fast launching speed and intensive new products, along with understanding customers’ demands, make GWM’s success in SUV market.

***

*News from HK media: Geely is expected to obtain Proton’s holding shares*
By Biwen Wang From gasgoo.com| Feb 15 2017







HK media reported that* Geely Group has surpassed Renault and Peugeot Citroen in the competition for purchasing Proton Auto.* It's said that Geely is expected to obtain 51% holding shares of Proton, the largest auto manufacturer in Malaysia. The successfully achieved transaction will provide access for Geely to obtain Proton’s production line in Malaysia. *As a consequence, vehicles produced by the line will enter 62,300 million population ASEAN market duty-free.*

But there is a question that why Malaysia government would like to allow a foreign company to obtain Proton's holding shares. In fact, Proton was established in 1983 in response to Malaysia’s national auto development plan. In 1986, Proton's products with displacement less than 1.6L occupied 64% of domestic market, which were still in short supply. However, Proton met huge losses in trying to export the product into American market. Afterwards, Proton faced a more difficult situation when Malaysia’s second largest domestic auto company introduced advanced engineering technologies from Toyota and ended Proton’s monopoly in domestic market.

Intensified domestic and foreign competition made foreign dealerships give up Proton. In 1996, Proton purchased Lotus brand and entered into high-end racing area, lifting its own brand image. But the Asia financial crisis gave another shock to Proton. *In the first five years of 21th century, sales of Proton dived and met another decrease of 25% in 2015. The government approved the $2,840m soft loan with one condition of finding a foreign partner.* The foreign partner will get high domestic market shares and have access to enter into Southeast Asian market. Besides, it will get a world-known racing brand and technologies from Lotus.

@powastick

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China to see "handsome growth" in 2017 NEV sales *
Source: Xinhua Published: 2017/2/18

Sales of new energy vehicles (NEVs) in China will continue to see "handsome growth" this year despite a plunge in January sales, an official said Friday. 

*"Car makers are increasing research and development with more investment, and an array of new products will hit the market this year,"* Miao Wei, minister of industry and information technology, said at a press conference. 

China sold 507,000 NEVs last year, the most in the world for a second year and up 53 percent from 2015, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers. 

However, sales plunged 74.4 percent in January, as the government tightened subsidy policies after discovering that some companies were cheating on subsidies. 

Earlier this month, the ministry suspended the rights of seven NEV manufacturers to recommend models for subsidies, punishing them for cheating. 

The government plans to cut subsidies on NEVs by 20 percent in 2017-2018 from the 2016 level before phasing them out by 2020. 

"Development of China's NEV market is keeping up with global development," according to Miao, adding that subsidies granted in the initial stage have been invaluable. 

The ministry will continue to adjust subsidy policies with the finance ministry, raise the threshold for corporate and product entry, and enhance online supervision over NEV sales and use, Miao said.

**
*China's automakers FAW, Dongfeng to co-build innovation center *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2017/2/18

Two major Chinese automakers, FAW Group Corp. and Dongfeng Motor, announced Friday plans for a joint innovation center. 

According to the deal signed Friday, *the center will explore smart connectivity, fuel cells and lightweight technologies. It will also offer training and unify suppliers. *

FAW chairman Xu Ping said the cooperation will strengthen respective competitiveness of the two firms. 

FAW, based in the northeastern city of Changchun, has joint ventures with Germany's Volkswagen AG and Japan's Toyota Motor, while Dongfeng, located in the central city of Wuhan, has joint ventures with France's PSA Peugeot-Citroen and Japan's Honda Motor. 

In 2016, vehicle sales of Dongfeng and FAW in China ranked second and third among all automakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Automakers post massive profit growth*
By Hao Yan | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-20





Workers assemble car bodies at a SAIC Motor plant in Liuzhou, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]

*Automakers post massive profit growth Sales volumes, successful strategies boost Chinese car manufacturers' margins, Hao Yan reports*.

The majority of China's publicly listed carmakers witnessed a leap in their profit margins last year, boosted by *large sales volumes and higher pricing strategies* linked to fresh lineups.

Major automakers that have listed on the Chinese A-share market and Hong Kong Stock Exchange announced their preliminary results in recent weeks. Among them, *State-owned SAIC Motor netted the largest profits, while Geely Automobile's more than doubled.*

*The top three most profitable companies, which bagged over 10 billion yuan ($1.46 billion), are SAIC Motor, State-owned China Chang'an Automobile Group's listed arm Chongqing Chang'an Automobile, and Great Wall Motor.*

Industrial insiders saw the large sales volumes as the main engine driving this profitability, because the effects of economies of scale are significant in the car manufacturing industry.

"The backbone is the volume. A carmaker's assets remain stable day to day, and the research and development investment has already been paid. So the more products they sell, the more they earn," a senior automobile analyst at a securities firm, who requested not to be named, told China Daily.

SAIC Motor said its net profit jumped 7.5 percent year-on-year to 32 billion yuan, attributing its earnings growth to a sales volume expansion of 9.95 percent－to 6.5 million vehicles－in 2016.

The analyst said: "SAIC had a very large base last year, so a single-digit growth in net profit is significant. Smaller ones, including Geely and Great Wall, find it easier to achieve much higher growth rates."

The similar economy scales could also be found in Geely Automobile Holdings and Beijing Automotive Group Co's listed BAIC Motor Corp.

Geely Automobile is expecting the net profit more than double from the 2.26 billion yuan in 2015, which would be exceeding 4.5 billion yuan, according to the calculation.

BAIC Motor predicted above 90 percent surge in net profit thanks to the 35.6 percent sales growth in BAIC-branded vehicles, a 26.7 percent jump in the Mercedes-Benz brand, and a 7.45 percent expansion in Hyundai brand.

Deutsche Bank Group estimated BAIC Motor's net profit for 2016 would exceed 6.3 billion yuan, far beyond the bank's forecast for a 20 percent growth rate.

Serving as a negative example of the economy of scale theory, First Automotive Works Group Corp's listed arm FAW Car Co is the only major player announced a deficit in 2016.

The Jilin-based carmaker has nearly 18 percent lower sales than the 193,500 units volume in 2015.

Besides the significant influence on profit brought by sales volume, both of Geely and BAIC Motor also attributed the profit achievements in the refreshed product line-ups.

The analyst echoed that product portfolios play a leading role in attracting Chinese customers to make the purchase decision.

*He said the new products, especially the popular sport utility vehicles, are widely accepted for the latest technologies, trendy silhouette and designs.* On the other hand, these newly launched models pushed up the retail prices that resulting in higher profit margins.

Geely also leveraged a cost advantage through its platform sharing strategies. It divides the dealerships into A and B streams, and supplies them with slightly different products.

For example, Geely Emgrand Boyue and Vision X6 are sister products with the exquisite Emgrand Boyue positioned a bit higher than Vision X6.

The two models share R&D investment, but are provided to the two streams of the dealers for larger market shares, according to an automobile analysts familiar with Geely.

The pricing strategies and utilization of productivity are among the many factors influencing a car manufacturer's profitability, according to securities firms' analysts on auto industry.

Many automakers have expanded SUV line-ups for affluent profit, as the vehicles are usually developed from sedan platforms that incurring no magnificent investments, but larger numbers on the price stickers of the SUVs are accepted by the buyers. Dongfeng Automobile Co, the listed arm of the State-owned giant Dongfeng Motor Corp, did not announce its preliminary result.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's top 10 best-selling SUVs of 2016*
By Hao Yan | chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-02-21

*No 1, Great Wall Motor's Haval H6*
Sales: 580,683




Great Wall Motor's one-millionth Haval H6 is displayed at a ceremony in the carmaker's Tianjin plant on Nov 12, 2015. [Photo/VCG]

No 2, GAC Motor's Trumpchi GS4

Sales: 326,906




GAC reveals the GS4 SUV to the media at the 2015 North American International Auto Show on Jan 12, 2015 in Detroit, Michigan, US. [Photo/VCG]

*No 3, SAIC-GM-Wuling Automobile's Baojun 560*

Sales: 321,555

​
A Baojun 560 SUV is displayed at a ceremony in Liuzhou, Guangxi province, on Aug 21, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]

*No 6, Changan Automobile's Changan CS75*

Sales: 209,353


​
Chongqing Changan Automobile's CS75 SUV models are displayed during the Auto China 2016 motor show in Beijing, April 26, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]

*No 7, JAC Motors' Refine S3*

Sales: 197,947




Visitors look at a Refine S3 crossover at a motor show in Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu province, Aug 30, 2014. [Photo/VCG]

*No 8, Great Wall Motor's Haval H2*

Sales: 196,926

​
A staff member checks a Haval H2 from Great Wall Motors during the Auto China 2016 motor show in Beijing, May 4, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]

Full list: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/motoring/2017-02/21/content_28276707_2.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *China's top 10 best-selling SUVs of 2016*
> By Hao Yan | chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-02-21
> 
> *No 1, Great Wall Motor's Haval H6*
> Sales: 580,683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Wall Motor's one-millionth Haval H6 is displayed at a ceremony in the carmaker's Tianjin plant on Nov 12, 2015. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> No 2, GAC Motor's Trumpchi GS4
> 
> Sales: 326,906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAC reveals the GS4 SUV to the media at the 2015 North American International Auto Show on Jan 12, 2015 in Detroit, Michigan, US. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> *No 3, SAIC-GM-Wuling Automobile's Baojun 560*
> 
> Sales: 321,555
> 
> 
> 
> ​A Baojun 560 SUV is displayed at a ceremony in Liuzhou, Guangxi province, on Aug 21, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> *No 6, Changan Automobile's Changan CS75*
> 
> Sales: 209,353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Chongqing Changan Automobile's CS75 SUV models are displayed during the Auto China 2016 motor show in Beijing, April 26, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]
> 
> *No 7, JAC Motors' Refine S3*
> 
> Sales: 197,947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors look at a Refine S3 crossover at a motor show in Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu province, Aug 30, 2014. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> *No 8, Great Wall Motor's Haval H2*
> 
> Sales: 196,926
> 
> 
> 
> ​A staff member checks a Haval H2 from Great Wall Motors during the Auto China 2016 motor show in Beijing, May 4, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]
> 
> Full list: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/motoring/2017-02/21/content_28276707_2.htm


Haval also sold in Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Haval also sold in Australia.



Really?

China automakers still have very little international exposure in the markets that really matter, such as Northeast Asian and European. 

I guess China's entry segment will be new electric vehicles with advanced battery and IoT systems because in traditional segments European, Japanese and US domination is immense. 

Currently, what I care most about is home market. Because, domination at home market will give the required cash flow for automakers to innovate in competitive foreign markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Really?
> 
> China automakers still have very little international exposure in the markets that really matter, such as Northeast Asian and European.
> 
> I guess China's entry segment will be new electric vehicles with advanced battery and IoT systems because in traditional segments European, Japanese and US domination is immense.
> 
> Currently, what I care most about is home market. Because, domination at home market will give the required cash flow for automakers to innovate in competitive foreign markets.


Yes it is. My only gripe is that they need to understand the Aussie market more. Aussies prefer diesel for SUV, Haval is petrol. Aussie, and north American markets are trending towards cars with higher horse power. A 2 litre turbocharged engine is not highly recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

_Good news for BYD? @cnleio _

**

*Beijing to replace all taxis with new energy vehicles*
CRI, February 24, 2017

Beijing is aiming to gradually replace its petrol-powered taxis with greener new energy vehicles to help reduce air pollution starting from this year.



 A new engery car is on the road in Beijing. [File photo/ecns.cn]

The plan is contained in a discussion document on preventing and solving air pollution problems in the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei Region and neighboring provinces, which was issued on February 14, according to National Business Daily.

*All petrol-and diesel-powered taxis being taken out of service would need to be replaced by electric or liquid petroleum gas (LPG) powered cars.* Any vehicles that taxi companies plan to buy should be electric or other types of new energy cars.

Statistics show that Beijing currently has about 71,000 taxis in total, out of which 67,000 are conventionally powered, the National Business Daily reports.

It is estimated the market size would reach 9 billion yuan (about 1,309 million USD) if all the taxis in Beijing were replaced by electric or natural-gas-powered vehicles, according to National Business Daily.

*Experts say once the plans in the discussion document implemented, it will not only contribute to the environment, but stimulate China's new-energy vehicle industry.*

However, it is not easy for green powered taxis to compete with traditionally powered ones at present, due to concerns over longer time needed on charging and the limited mileage of electric vehicles, says Liu Tao from the Beijing Taxi Cum Automotive Leasing Association

Purchasing a traditionally powered vehicle would generally cost between 60,000 yuan (about 8,725 USD) to 70,000 yuan (about 10,179 USD), but an electric vehicle would cost about 140,000 yuan (about 20,359 USD), Liu said.

But if the number of new energy vehicles is increased, that cost will go down, say Li Liangjin, CEO of CAOCAO, a Chinese travel service platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

TaiShang said:


> _Good news for BYD? @cnleio _
> 
> **
> 
> *Beijing to replace all taxis with new energy vehicles*
> CRI, February 24, 2017
> 
> Beijing is aiming to gradually replace its petrol-powered taxis with greener new energy vehicles to help reduce air pollution starting from this year.
> 
> 
> 
> A new engery car is on the road in Beijing. [File photo/ecns.cn]
> 
> The plan is contained in a discussion document on preventing and solving air pollution problems in the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei Region and neighboring provinces, which was issued on February 14, according to National Business Daily.
> 
> *All petrol-and diesel-powered taxis being taken out of service would need to be replaced by electric or liquid petroleum gas (LPG) powered cars.* Any vehicles that taxi companies plan to buy should be electric or other types of new energy cars.
> 
> Statistics show that Beijing currently has about 71,000 taxis in total, out of which 67,000 are conventionally powered, the National Business Daily reports.
> 
> It is estimated the market size would reach 9 billion yuan (about 1,309 million USD) if all the taxis in Beijing were replaced by electric or natural-gas-powered vehicles, according to National Business Daily.
> 
> *Experts say once the plans in the discussion document implemented, it will not only contribute to the environment, but stimulate China's new-energy vehicle industry.*
> 
> However, it is not easy for green powered taxis to compete with traditionally powered ones at present, due to concerns over longer time needed on charging and the limited mileage of electric vehicles, says Liu Tao from the Beijing Taxi Cum Automotive Leasing Association
> 
> Purchasing a traditionally powered vehicle would generally cost between 60,000 yuan (about 8,725 USD) to 70,000 yuan (about 10,179 USD), but an electric vehicle would cost about 140,000 yuan (about 20,359 USD), Liu said.
> 
> But if the number of new energy vehicles is increased, that cost will go down, say Li Liangjin, CEO of CAOCAO, a Chinese travel service platform.


BeiJing city, has their own BeiJing Auto the company produce ShenBao-EV(绅宝EV) ... if no accident, those new energy taxi should come from local BeiJing Auto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Storied Carmaker Lays Tracks for ‘Red Flag’ Revival*
By An Limin and Yang Ge
Caixin





A Hongqi car arrives at the Hangzhou International Expo Center on Sept. 4. Hongqi once the pride of China’s automobile industry, is attempting a comeback, putting in requests in 35 cities for bidders interested in opening dealerships and after-sales service centers. Photo: IC

(Beijing) — Legendary Chinese automaker Hongqi, which has chauffeured the likes of Richard Nixon and Mao Zedong over the years, is showing the world it isn’t running on empty just yet.

*Despite selling just 5,000 cars last year, the brand, whose name means “Red Flag,” has announced plans to build up a national sales and service network in an attempt to recapture some of its former glory and extend its limited appeal to the broader masses. *

Hongqi is starting with relatively modest ambitions, putting out a request in 35 cities for bidders interested in opening dealerships and after-sales service centers, known in the industry as 4S. The company currently operates a limited series of showrooms, known to industry insiders as hongguan, or “red shops,” that piggybacked on facilities owned by its much larger parent, FAW Car Co. Ltd.

“This is only the first phase,” a company insider told Caixin. “Going forward, we have more plans to develop the network.”





A Hongqi car is seen on display in Jinan city, Shandong province on Sept. 10, 2015. Photo: IC

Hongqi’s big hopes are flowing from its newest model, an updated version of its H7, which will hit China’s streets in the second half of this year. Further down the road, the company plans to roll out an SUV in 2018 to cater to a burgeoning class of Chinese weekend road warriors.

The revamped H7 has gotten decidedly mixed reviews, with some deriding its retro look and its overt focus on back-seat passengers. That focus jibes with the car’s history, as the brand was initially used to chauffeur around Chinese and foreign dignitaries in the quarter-century after its founding in 1958.

The brand is well-known to average Chinese for its history as China’s oldest domestic brand, but doesn’t carry much cache to a newer generation of car buyers, who have flocked to German luxury brands like Audi, BMW and Mercedes-Benz. Hongqi’s meager 5,000 in annual sales last year compares with more than 50,000 vehicles sold by BMW and Mercedes-Benz each in January alone, and more than 35,000 for Audi.

*“In the past, they wanted to make it a high-end brand, but this brand had a hard time. Consumers don’t really understand what it represents,” said Wang Cun, vice director of the China Automobile Dealers Association. “This brand, if they want to develop, they need to identify who their audience is.”*

Wang’s reference alludes to Hongqi’s own identity crisis over the years. After starting out as a maker of cars that functioned more like limousines than ordinary passenger cars for its first quarter-century, the company stopped production in the 1980s. Several attempts were made at reviving the brand before FAW started rolling out its own models about a decade ago.

Wang said Hongqi initially tried to come back by targeting the same status-conscious high government officials that propelled it to its original fame. *But that already limited audience has grown slimmer still over the last three years under an austerity campaign led by President Xi Jinping that aimed at cutting conspicuous consumption among government officials.*

The latest plan to build its own independent sales and service network appears to show the company wants to go mainstream and find a broader audience, Wang said.

“If you are just going after government officials, you don’t need a very big sales network,” he said. “But if you want to develop a market among private consumers, you have to start thinking about developing a sales network. Whether or not you succeed will depend on the product.”

Contact reporter Yang Ge (geyang@caixin.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China-Zimbabwe auto JV unveils decent pickup truck *
Xinhua, March 28, 2017

A joint venture of Chinese and Zimbabwean auto companies on Monday launched a top-of-the-range pickup truck, the Grand Tiger, in Zimbabwe.

The launch followed the joint venture forged between* Beijing Automotive Group Co. Ltd* (BAIC Group) and two Zimbabwean companies to form Beiqi Zimbabwe (Pvt) Ltd.

The local partners are the government owned Willowvale Mazda Motor Industries and automotive and spare parts dealer Astol Motors, *who jointly own 49 percent of shares in the joint venture.*

Beiqi Zimbabwe will be involved in the importation of whole vehicles, knocked down kits, distribution, services and finance management.

*The joint venture is projected to create 5,000 jobs directly and indirectly and generate 1.3 million U.S. dollars in Value Added Tax and other tax revenues in 2017*, while future exports will also generate the much needed foreign currency.

Chinese Ambassador to Zimbabwe Huang Ping said that Chinese companies had cast a vote of confidence in Zimbabwe's development, and the latest venture was a culmination of agreements signed during President Xi Jinping's visit to Zimbabwe in 2015.

"I believe that the cooperation with BAIC Group will inject new and strength into Willowvale Motor Industries plant and energy bring it into new successes," he said.

*The Grand Tiger comes as a 4x2 or 4x4 single or double cab and is equipped with a Toyota technology 2.5l common rail turbo-charge diesel engine which saves fuel through an intelligent electronic control fuel injection system that gives it 100 km per 6 liters.*

With a minimum ground clearance of 210 mm coupled with military chassis technology, the truck is suitable for Zimbabwe's rugged terrain and is an addition to various other Chinese models locally available, such as GWM, Chery and Jinbei.

For safety, the truck is equipped with dual airbags, Anti-skid Braking and Electronic Brake-force Distribution systems.

The luxury model is equipped with a 7-inch touch screen, integrated mobile phone interconnection, multimedia player, tire pressure monitoring, navigation and reversing visual images, among other features.

The double cab goes for about between 20,000 U.S. dollars and 32,000 U.S. dollars and compares with common brands in the country such as the Toyota Hilux while goes for more than 37,000 U.S. dollars for a single cab and a minimum 45,000 U.S. dollars for the double cab.

An Isuzu costs a minimum 49,000 U.S. dollars, while Nissan sells for up to 52,000 U.S. dollars.

*The passenger car and SUV will be launched in the mid and late 2017 respectively under a three-year plan projected to see sales going up from an initial 500 units to 1,500 per year.*

It is also envisaged that the company will start exporting to other southern African countries in 2018.

Guest of honor and Minister of Industry and Commerce Mike Bimha said the government would continue to play its facilitatory role by improving the business climate and addressing major constraints affecting the business community in general and the car assembly industry in particular.

He said the government would also want to see Beiqi Zimbabwe moving from semi-knocked down production to completely knocked down production and possibly venture into local production of vehicle components.

"This will fulfill the objectives of the African Union's Agenda 2063, the SADC Industrialization Agenda and Roadmap as well as government's blueprint, the ZimAsset, which places emphasis on the development of value chains," he said.

Beiqi Zimbabwe general manager Wang Hefeng promised technology transfer to Zimbabwe and good value for money.

"We are going to ensure that there are enough spare parts in the country for the vehicles that we are going to sell to you," he said.

He added that the Grand Tiger had been tested across all terrains in the country and had done well.

Founded in 1958, BAIC Group is one of the top four largest automobile enterprises in China and the largest state-owned industrial enterprise group in Beijing with 130,000 employees.

The company has established KD assembly plants and parts bases in over 20 countries and has been listed four years running among Fortune Global Top 500 companies where it ranked 160th in 2016.

Among its products are BAIC Motor, Foton, BAIC Yinxiang, Beijing Hyundai, Beijing Benz, Changhe Suzuki, BFDA, BeiqiPenglong and BAIC International.

In 2016, it sold 2.8 million vehicles and generated an operating revenue of 70 billion U.S. dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's JAC Motors unveils first vehicles assembled in Mexico*
Source: Xinhua 2017-03-30 


MEXICO CITY, March 30 (Xinhua) -- JAC Motors of China has presented the first two SUVs manufactured in Mexico.

It happened after JAC signed an alliance with Giant Motors Latin America and the Inbursa financial group, owned by Mexican magnate Carlos Slim, which represents an investment of around 4.4 billion pesos (236 million U.S. dollars).

"It is significant for us to see our company enter the North America market, where Mexico plays an important and strategic role. We want to use this to gradually update our products and position the brand in a mature market with potential niche," David Zhang, deputy director-general of JAC International, told Xinhua on Tuesday.

*The vehicles are being manufactured at a plant in Tepeapulco, in the central state of Hidalgo, which is expected to produce 10,000 vehicles over five years.*

Zhang said that JAC products, especially light trucks, are already accepted in Mexico.

"We want to move forward step by step. First, we want to meet the demand of the Mexican market. There is a big market here and our SUV products are liked by young Mexican people, who will be our main consumers," he said. *"We will then use this production base to extend our business to nearby countries, including all of Latin America and the Caribbean."*

Jose Luis Romo Cruz, secretary of economic development for the state of Hidalgo, said this investment would put Hidalgo back on the international automotive map.

He said that China is a very important market for Hidalgo, which is seeking to bring Chinese investment toward the automotive, renewable energy, agricultural and aerospace sectors.

*"The challenge facing our state is the same (as) all of Mexico is facing. We are at a stage where we are seeking the best way to diversify our markets and not rely only on the U.S.,"* emphasized the official. "We are more than ready to receive Chinese investment."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

@TaiShang , guess you are a fan of SUV? Wanna to share you a piece of news about new SUV launch. GWM (Greatwall Motor) is going to launch the *new generation of Haval H6*, a superstar SUV model in the Chinese market. Considering the sales volume of Haval H6, I think this is a model with much greater significance than the Chang'an CS95.

Haval H6 (the current generation) reaches *600k units sales in 2016! *A single model with 600k units sales volume in one year, that's an incredible number. Just a comparison, for mid-sized countries like Belgium, Argentina or Malaysia, their new car sales volume in 2016 is around 500k units.

Here are pictures of the new Haval H6.












Also a test video of this new Greatwall model. 
http://v.autohome.com.cn/v-106166.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> @TaiShang , guess you are a fan of SUV? Wanna to share you a piece of news about new SUV launch. GWM (Greatwall Motor) is going to launch the *new generation of Haval H6*, a superstar SUV model in the Chinese market. Considering the sales volume of Haval H6, I think this is a model with much greater significance than the Chang'an CS95.
> 
> Haval H6 (the current generation) reaches *600k units sales in 2016! *A single model with 600k units sales volume in one year, that's an incredible number. Just a comparison, for mid-sized countries like Belgium, Argentina or Malaysia, their new car sales volume in 2016 is around 500k units.
> 
> Here are pictures of the new Haval H6.
> View attachment 389931
> View attachment 389932
> View attachment 389933
> 
> 
> Also a test video of this new Greatwall model.
> http://v.autohome.com.cn/v-106166.html



Beautiful looking car, both interior and exterior. I guess this is 5 seater. Fuel economy must be better now that it is smaller. What is the price range in RMB?

Changan cs95 goes between 165.000 t0 229.000, I think.

Last year, when I was in Mainland, I saw Haval SUVs everywhere although I did not pay much attention to the model.

I am indeed an SUV fan and once the shackles of a research assistant are removed on me, I will consider buying one. I want it to be a China brand.

Haval or Chang'an; for some reason, I did not like the Brand name of GAC's GS8 SUV.

Note: Haval is also big in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

TaiShang said:


> Beautiful looking car, both interior and exterior. I guess this is 5 seater. Fuel economy must be better now that it is smaller. What is the price range in RMB?
> 
> Changan cs95 goes between 165.000 t0 229.000, I think.
> 
> Last year, when I was in Mainland, I saw Haval SUVs everywhere although I did not pay much attention to the model.
> 
> I am indeed an SUV fan and once the shackles of a research assistant are removed on me, I will consider buying one. I want it to be a China brand.


pricing of the new Haval H6 not be announced yet. I personally guess its entry price would be about RMB 110k to RMB 120k. 

In Mainland, you can have sufficient choices on SUV! In addition to Chang'an, Haval or GAC, some other recommendations from my side:
- Geely Boyue (吉利博越)
- SAIC Roewe RX5 (上汽荣威RX5)
- BYD Tang (this is a plug-in hybrid model, also a seven-seater; My personal favourite :-）)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> pricing of the new Haval H6 not be announced yet. I personally guess its entry price would be about RMB 110k to RMB 120k.
> 
> In Mainland, you can have sufficient choices on SUV! In addition to Chang'an, Haval or GAC, some other recommendations from my side:
> - Geely Boyue (吉利博越)
> - SAIC Roewe RX5 (上汽荣威RX5)
> - BYD Tang (this is a plug-in hybrid model, also a seven-seater; My personal favourite :-）)



Indeed so many choices, which is good. China will likely become a land of SUVs, and I guess truck will follow.

S7 also looking not bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Geely: The astonishing rise of a small Chinese car company*

*An insider’s account of how a tiny, privately owned automaker went from junk to hunk.*

5 hours ago

By Michael Dunne





Geely’s new Lynk & Co marque, model 01.

Ten years ago, Geely Automotive was a car pipsqueak, a maker of problem-prone machines with names like King Kong and Beauty Leopard, and with sticker prices under $10,000. When Chinese consumers couldn’t afford a better car, they turned to Geely.

Today, Geely is busting all-time sales and profit records. The Hangzhou-based company is China’s number one private automaker after Great Wall Motors. Globally, it is quickly expanding its market share through ownership of the resurgent Volvo Cars. How did Geely move from being an also-ran to a competitive automaker so quickly? As a consultant focusing on China’s automotive industry, I saw firsthand the transformation of this unlikely upstart into a formidable global player. 

Geely and the Shanghai Auto Show

_The Shanghai International Automobile Industry Exhibition (Auto Shanghai) will be held from April 21 to April 28, 2017. Here’s what to look for, and where Geely fits in:_

SUVs are red-hot in China

The People’s Republic is already the world’s number one electric vehicle (EV) market. The sports utility vehicle (SUV)/crossover market, on track to reach 10 million units in 2017, now accounts for 40 percent of all Chinese passenger vehicle sales. Look for new crossovers and EVs to dominate the Shanghai Auto Show. Chinese consumers and state agencies bought a stunning 27 million cars, trucks, and buses last year. For comparison, Americans bought 17.5 million.
Geely continues to ride the crossover wave. In the first quarter of 2017, Geely sales soared 91 percent to 278,000 vehicles, according to numbers from the China Association of Automotive Manufacturers. Geely’s growth is being powered by three new crossovers: the Boyue, Emgrand GS, and Vision. Two more upcoming crossovers from the Geely Group will be on display at the Shanghai Auto Show, including the all-new Lynk 01.
Internet giants

China’s internet giants will also be present at the Shanghai Show. Next EV will show the NIO EP9 supercar, the world’s fastest electric car. Baidu’s autonomous drive technology will power a new model produced by the Beijing Automotive Industry Corporation. Alibaba’s connected-car technologies will also be featured in the Roewe RX5 SUV.
Chinese competitors to Geely

Beijing Automotive and Hong Kong-listed BYD are in a dogfight for leadership in electric vehicles. The two companies produce 8 of the 10 best-selling EVs in China.
Great Wall Motors — sometimes called the Jeep of China — makes China’s best-selling SUV, the Haval H6.
*Dead last*

In the summer of 2008, Li Shufu 李书福, chairman of Geely Automotive, sat at a conference table at the Shanghai Hyatt Hotel across from my team at the auto-focused market research firm J.D. Power. (Disclosure: I have known Li since 2003, and worked as managing director of J.D. Power China from 2007 to 2010, consulting for Geely.) Our team had just delivered a report and survey on the status and prospects for Geely Automotive in the Chinese market. The results were stunning: In the survey, the company had finished dead last among 36 car brands.

Not good. We waited for Li’s response.

He finished the report and looked at us without saying anything for several seconds, his arms crossed. Then his words started firing rat-tat-tat, like a machine gun: “Problem’s the engine. That’s it. Very clear. It is a problem. Need to fix it. The engine.”

Seconds later, another short burst: “We can’t do any worse.” 

For the next hour, my team and I reviewed bar charts and things gone wrong with Geely executives. But Li didn’t so much as glance at the presentation slides. He appeared bored. He said nothing.

He had already moved on.

Li understood that for Geely to drastically improve its quality, his cars would need a revolutionary breakthrough. But how?

He could not expect much help at home, where Geely had to compete with powerful, connected state enterprises — China’s favored sons. “The government taxes us and the funds go to our competitors, the state-owned companies!” Li protested later. “They take our money and give it to our competitors!” Li sensed the need to look outside. When Ford Motor Company put Volvo up for sale in 2010, Li pounced, buying the loss-making Swedish carmaker for $1.8 billion. One person involved in the deal later said, “Li is shrewd, ambitious, and charismatic.”

But analysts were skeptical of the deal. What did Li and his team know about running a premium car company? The consensus was that Geely would gut and eventually destroy Volvo.

It didn’t. Li, hailing from the hardscrabble farming town of Taizhou, had a different vision. “A tiger belongs to the forest,” he said at the time of the Volvo purchase. “It belongs to the wild world and not confined in a zoo. We need to liberate this tiger.” He gave Volvo’s Swedish management the freedom to forge a renaissance, and it delivered. In 2016, just six years after the purchase, Volvo Cars sold more vehicles and made higher profits ($785 million) than at any time since its formation in 1927. That same year, the Volvo XC90 won the prestigious North American Truck of the Year Award, beating out formidable entries from BMW, Mercedes, and Audi for top honors.

Volvo has also added new factories in China. In 2015, it became the first company to ship made-in-China vehicles to the United States. That S60 sedan you see at the Volvo dealership in downtown Atlanta? Built in China. 

Returning Volvo to strength was a huge accomplishment. But Li sought more than just the Volvo business. Shortly after the purchase, he made two other strategic moves.





Geely CEO Li Shufu has many reasons to laugh. Image from Autohome.
*
Secret project “L”*

First, Li began investing several hundred million dollars a year into the newly created China Europe Vehicle Technology (CEVT), a tech center in Gothenburg, Sweden. Inside the facility, 1,700 Chinese and European engineers worked shoulder-to-shoulder on a secret project code-named “L.” The Chinese employees worked on keeping costs low. The Europeans focused on design and quality.

In October 2016, the world learned that the “L” stood for an entirely new car brand called Lynk & Co. (Readers may be forgiven for thinking the name is Lincoln with a different spelling.)

Inside a high-class venue in downtown Berlin, more than a thousand journalists from around the world got their first glimpse of the Lynk & Co 01, a five-door crossover. The car borrows from the linear shape of the Jeep and the sporty, sculpted look of a Porsche, according to the design team members. Lynk & Co will start building and selling the 01 in China later this year, with debuts in Europe and the U.S. scheduled for 2018.

But why another brand when the world is flooded with so many? Lynk & Co customers will be buying a vehicle with Volvo-like quality at an affordable price. This market positioning mirrors what the Volkswagen Group does very successfully with VWs and Audis. Lynk & Co also plans to bypass dealerships and sell direct, like Tesla. And owners will be able to share their cars on demand as part of a ride-sharing network.

Geely Automotive’s global march also features an important new electric vehicle initiative in the U.K. This month, the company announced plans to invest more than $300 million in a new plant to build electric taxis for London streets. Geely acquired the London Taxi Company out of bankruptcy in 2013 for less than $15 million.

For the Geely brand itself, Li brought in Peter Horbury, Volvo’s highly respected design chief, predicting that better designs would lead to significantly better products. In turn, that led to stronger sales as Chinese consumers responded enthusiastically to the Horbury-designed SUVs. Geely sales jumped 50 percent to a record 766,000 vehicles in 2016. Profits more than doubled to a record $741 million, the company told the _Financial Times_ on March 22.

The momentum is expected to continue. This year alone, Geely sales are likely to surpass 1 million units. Investors have taken notice as Geely shares — listed in Hong Kong — have soared above $11 from just $3 a year ago. Geely is now on Chevy’s heels, and nearing the industry average in rankings such as the J.D. Power Report. Considering Horbury’s new generation of better-designed vehicles, it’s safe to say those rankings will continue to rise.

When we met a few months ago in Europe, Li, now a multibillionaire, struck me as unusually relaxed and content. I told him in Chinese that he looked younger than before. Li’s eyes widened, he flashed a smile and fired back: “Younger than before? Impossible! Younger than before? Not possible!”

Then he set his gaze on a point over my shoulder and held it there. He moved on and seemed to be fixated on something new: The next conquest.

http://supchina.com/2017/04/13/geelys-rise-chinese-car-company/

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Geely: The astonishing rise of a small Chinese car company*
> 
> *An insider’s account of how a tiny, privately owned automaker went from junk to hunk.*
> 
> 5 hours ago
> 
> By Michael Dunne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geely’s new Lynk & Co marque, model 01.
> 
> Ten years ago, Geely Automotive was a car pipsqueak, a maker of problem-prone machines with names like King Kong and Beauty Leopard, and with sticker prices under $10,000. When Chinese consumers couldn’t afford a better car, they turned to Geely.
> 
> Today, Geely is busting all-time sales and profit records. The Hangzhou-based company is China’s number one private automaker after Great Wall Motors. Globally, it is quickly expanding its market share through ownership of the resurgent Volvo Cars. How did Geely move from being an also-ran to a competitive automaker so quickly? As a consultant focusing on China’s automotive industry, I saw firsthand the transformation of this unlikely upstart into a formidable global player.
> 
> Geely and the Shanghai Auto Show
> 
> _The Shanghai International Automobile Industry Exhibition (Auto Shanghai) will be held from April 21 to April 28, 2017. Here’s what to look for, and where Geely fits in:_
> 
> SUVs are red-hot in China
> 
> The People’s Republic is already the world’s number one electric vehicle (EV) market. The sports utility vehicle (SUV)/crossover market, on track to reach 10 million units in 2017, now accounts for 40 percent of all Chinese passenger vehicle sales. Look for new crossovers and EVs to dominate the Shanghai Auto Show. Chinese consumers and state agencies bought a stunning 27 million cars, trucks, and buses last year. For comparison, Americans bought 17.5 million.
> Geely continues to ride the crossover wave. In the first quarter of 2017, Geely sales soared 91 percent to 278,000 vehicles, according to numbers from the China Association of Automotive Manufacturers. Geely’s growth is being powered by three new crossovers: the Boyue, Emgrand GS, and Vision. Two more upcoming crossovers from the Geely Group will be on display at the Shanghai Auto Show, including the all-new Lynk 01.
> Internet giants
> 
> China’s internet giants will also be present at the Shanghai Show. Next EV will show the NIO EP9 supercar, the world’s fastest electric car. Baidu’s autonomous drive technology will power a new model produced by the Beijing Automotive Industry Corporation. Alibaba’s connected-car technologies will also be featured in the Roewe RX5 SUV.
> Chinese competitors to Geely
> 
> Beijing Automotive and Hong Kong-listed BYD are in a dogfight for leadership in electric vehicles. The two companies produce 8 of the 10 best-selling EVs in China.
> Great Wall Motors — sometimes called the Jeep of China — makes China’s best-selling SUV, the Haval H6.
> *Dead last*
> 
> In the summer of 2008, Li Shufu 李书福, chairman of Geely Automotive, sat at a conference table at the Shanghai Hyatt Hotel across from my team at the auto-focused market research firm J.D. Power. (Disclosure: I have known Li since 2003, and worked as managing director of J.D. Power China from 2007 to 2010, consulting for Geely.) Our team had just delivered a report and survey on the status and prospects for Geely Automotive in the Chinese market. The results were stunning: In the survey, the company had finished dead last among 36 car brands.
> 
> Not good. We waited for Li’s response.
> 
> He finished the report and looked at us without saying anything for several seconds, his arms crossed. Then his words started firing rat-tat-tat, like a machine gun: “Problem’s the engine. That’s it. Very clear. It is a problem. Need to fix it. The engine.”
> 
> Seconds later, another short burst: “We can’t do any worse.”
> 
> For the next hour, my team and I reviewed bar charts and things gone wrong with Geely executives. But Li didn’t so much as glance at the presentation slides. He appeared bored. He said nothing.
> 
> He had already moved on.
> 
> Li understood that for Geely to drastically improve its quality, his cars would need a revolutionary breakthrough. But how?
> 
> He could not expect much help at home, where Geely had to compete with powerful, connected state enterprises — China’s favored sons. “The government taxes us and the funds go to our competitors, the state-owned companies!” Li protested later. “They take our money and give it to our competitors!” Li sensed the need to look outside. When Ford Motor Company put Volvo up for sale in 2010, Li pounced, buying the loss-making Swedish carmaker for $1.8 billion. One person involved in the deal later said, “Li is shrewd, ambitious, and charismatic.”
> 
> But analysts were skeptical of the deal. What did Li and his team know about running a premium car company? The consensus was that Geely would gut and eventually destroy Volvo.
> 
> It didn’t. Li, hailing from the hardscrabble farming town of Taizhou, had a different vision. “A tiger belongs to the forest,” he said at the time of the Volvo purchase. “It belongs to the wild world and not confined in a zoo. We need to liberate this tiger.” He gave Volvo’s Swedish management the freedom to forge a renaissance, and it delivered. In 2016, just six years after the purchase, Volvo Cars sold more vehicles and made higher profits ($785 million) than at any time since its formation in 1927. That same year, the Volvo XC90 won the prestigious North American Truck of the Year Award, beating out formidable entries from BMW, Mercedes, and Audi for top honors.
> 
> Volvo has also added new factories in China. In 2015, it became the first company to ship made-in-China vehicles to the United States. That S60 sedan you see at the Volvo dealership in downtown Atlanta? Built in China.
> 
> Returning Volvo to strength was a huge accomplishment. But Li sought more than just the Volvo business. Shortly after the purchase, he made two other strategic moves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geely CEO Li Shufu has many reasons to laugh. Image from Autohome.
> *
> Secret project “L”*
> 
> First, Li began investing several hundred million dollars a year into the newly created China Europe Vehicle Technology (CEVT), a tech center in Gothenburg, Sweden. Inside the facility, 1,700 Chinese and European engineers worked shoulder-to-shoulder on a secret project code-named “L.” The Chinese employees worked on keeping costs low. The Europeans focused on design and quality.
> 
> In October 2016, the world learned that the “L” stood for an entirely new car brand called Lynk & Co. (Readers may be forgiven for thinking the name is Lincoln with a different spelling.)
> 
> Inside a high-class venue in downtown Berlin, more than a thousand journalists from around the world got their first glimpse of the Lynk & Co 01, a five-door crossover. The car borrows from the linear shape of the Jeep and the sporty, sculpted look of a Porsche, according to the design team members. Lynk & Co will start building and selling the 01 in China later this year, with debuts in Europe and the U.S. scheduled for 2018.
> 
> But why another brand when the world is flooded with so many? Lynk & Co customers will be buying a vehicle with Volvo-like quality at an affordable price. This market positioning mirrors what the Volkswagen Group does very successfully with VWs and Audis. Lynk & Co also plans to bypass dealerships and sell direct, like Tesla. And owners will be able to share their cars on demand as part of a ride-sharing network.
> 
> Geely Automotive’s global march also features an important new electric vehicle initiative in the U.K. This month, the company announced plans to invest more than $300 million in a new plant to build electric taxis for London streets. Geely acquired the London Taxi Company out of bankruptcy in 2013 for less than $15 million.
> 
> For the Geely brand itself, Li brought in Peter Horbury, Volvo’s highly respected design chief, predicting that better designs would lead to significantly better products. In turn, that led to stronger sales as Chinese consumers responded enthusiastically to the Horbury-designed SUVs. Geely sales jumped 50 percent to a record 766,000 vehicles in 2016. Profits more than doubled to a record $741 million, the company told the _Financial Times_ on March 22.
> 
> The momentum is expected to continue. This year alone, Geely sales are likely to surpass 1 million units. Investors have taken notice as Geely shares — listed in Hong Kong — have soared above $11 from just $3 a year ago. Geely is now on Chevy’s heels, and nearing the industry average in rankings such as the J.D. Power Report. Considering Horbury’s new generation of better-designed vehicles, it’s safe to say those rankings will continue to rise.
> 
> When we met a few months ago in Europe, Li, now a multibillionaire, struck me as unusually relaxed and content. I told him in Chinese that he looked younger than before. Li’s eyes widened, he flashed a smile and fired back: “Younger than before? Impossible! Younger than before? Not possible!”
> 
> Then he set his gaze on a point over my shoulder and held it there. He moved on and seemed to be fixated on something new: The next conquest.
> 
> http://supchina.com/2017/04/13/geelys-rise-chinese-car-company/
> 
> @TaiShang



One thing I would suggest for Geely brand is to change the front grill design of the car and update the logo for both lineups - Geely and Geely Emgrand.

Nonetheless, it is indeed an impressive turn-around story.

***

*Geely Automobile Holdings Limited SALES VOLUME FOR MARCH 2017 REACHED 86,952 UNITS SALES VOLUME UP 74% YOY* 

(HONG KONG, 7 April 2017) --- Geely Automobile Holdings Limited (“Geely Automobile”/the “Group”)(Stock code: 175) announced that the total sales volume of the Group for the month of March 2017 was 86,952 units, an increase of approximately 74% over the same period last year, but down approximately 2% from February 2017. The Group’s exports volume was down around 69% year-on-year to 540 units in the month of March 2017. During the month of March 2017, the Group’s total sales volume in the China market was 86,412 units, an increase of around 79% from the same period last year. The total sales volume in the first quarter of 2017 was 278,581 units, an increase of approximately 94% from the same period last year, and achieving around 28% of the Group’s full year sales volume target of 1,000,000 units in 2017.

The Spokesman of Geely Automobile said, “During the month of March 2017, the sales volume of ‘New Emgrand’ was 22,331 units, an increase of about 8% from the same period last year. The sales volume of ‘Vision’ sedan was 11,080 units in March 2017, an decrease of about 14% from the same period last year. During the month of March 2017, the sales volumes of all the Group’s four new models launched in 2016 maintained at their high levels. The ‘Geely Boyue’ (吉利博越) recorded a sales volume of 20,461 units. The ‘Emgrand GS’ (帝豪GS), its first crossover SUV model, recorded a sales volume of 8,295 units. The ‘Vision SUV’ (遠景SUV), its newest SUV model, recorded a sales volume of 9,755 units. The ‘Emgrand GL’ (帝豪GL), its new generation of A+ segment sedan model, recorded a sales volume of 8,147 units.”

Detailed sales volume data will be available upon request. Please contact Ms Tracey Tong at Prime International for further information. The sales volume figures released are based on a more stringent recognition criterion, requiring all sales to be contracted, paid and delivered before it would be recognized. These figures, however, are preliminary figures and will be subject to changes and final confirmation.

http://geelyauto.com.hk/core/files/press-release/en/Geely_Sales 2017_March_EN_Final.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China’s Electric Vehicle Market Is Unbeatable*

Jon LeSage

April 14, 2017

Ford Motor Co. just announced an ambitious electrification strategy for China. The global Mondeo sedan will see the Mondeo Energy plug-in hybrid launched there early next year, followed by an all-electric small SUV a few years later that will go about 280 miles on one charge.

Ford is taking a more tepid approach to the U.S. market with a small number of electric models for sale. Ford CEO Mark Fields has also asked President Donald Trump to take a more conservative approach to federal fuel economy and emissions guidelines than enacted by the Obama administration shortly before leaving office.

Volkswagen brand CEO Herbert Diess recently told analysts that its new I.D. electric vehicle concept has the China market in mind. The German automaker will be launching the I.D. crossover concept next week at the Shanghai motor show.

Chinese electric carmaker BYD, backed significantly by Warren Buffet and Berkshire Hathaway, is making a splash in the U.S. through electric buses and trucks serving commercial and government clientele. But China is still No. 1, and BYD remains aggressive about holding its top place in the world’s largest electric vehicle market.

Analysts point to a few market indicators to explain explosive growth in EV sales in the China market in recent years. It also points to why global automakers are raising the bar on China’s importance.

Generous government subsidies – going to manufacturers to build what are called “new energy vehicles” in China, and to consumers to shave off a sizable portion of the purchase price – are considered to be the compelling factor. While the government is cutting back this year on available funds, incentives won’t be going away anytime soon.

Another driver has been the pressure that the national government has been putting on the transport sector to clear the air in increasingly crowded megacities such as Beijing. It was during the 2008 summer Olympics in the capital city that worldwide awareness grew and the government pushed to clean up its image and air quality.

Cutting back on oil imports also very much appeals to the national government.

Auto analysts see two major segments purchasing EVs in China. One is the up-and-coming wealthy segment of the population. They’d like to drive a luxury EV such as a high-end Tesla Model S with its long range, performance power, and hip image. They’d also like to see what Mercedes-Benz, BMW, and Audi have to offer.

The other demographic dynamic is the burgeoning population moving to megacities for education, training, and their first jobs off the farmland. They now have cash to spend on personal items, and would like to have another option besides rail and bus rides to get from Point A to Point B. They’re most interested in generous incentives and getting a good deal on a smaller, compact electric car that can be nimble in these increasingly congested city streets.

Global automakers expanding their presence in China are likely to take a more cautious approach.

By John LeSage for Oilprice.com

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/china-electric-vehicle-market-unbeatable-203000456.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> One thing I would suggest for Geely brand is to change the front grill design of the car and update the logo for both lineups - Geely and Geely Emgrand.
> 
> Nonetheless, it is indeed an impressive turn-around story.
> 
> ***
> 
> *Geely Automobile Holdings Limited SALES VOLUME FOR MARCH 2017 REACHED 86,952 UNITS SALES VOLUME UP 74% YOY*
> 
> (HONG KONG, 7 April 2017) --- Geely Automobile Holdings Limited (“Geely Automobile”/the “Group”)(Stock code: 175) announced that the total sales volume of the Group for the month of March 2017 was 86,952 units, an increase of approximately 74% over the same period last year, but down approximately 2% from February 2017. The Group’s exports volume was down around 69% year-on-year to 540 units in the month of March 2017. During the month of March 2017, the Group’s total sales volume in the China market was 86,412 units, an increase of around 79% from the same period last year. The total sales volume in the first quarter of 2017 was 278,581 units, an increase of approximately 94% from the same period last year, and achieving around 28% of the Group’s full year sales volume target of 1,000,000 units in 2017.
> 
> The Spokesman of Geely Automobile said, “During the month of March 2017, the sales volume of ‘New Emgrand’ was 22,331 units, an increase of about 8% from the same period last year. The sales volume of ‘Vision’ sedan was 11,080 units in March 2017, an decrease of about 14% from the same period last year. During the month of March 2017, the sales volumes of all the Group’s four new models launched in 2016 maintained at their high levels. The ‘Geely Boyue’ (吉利博越) recorded a sales volume of 20,461 units. The ‘Emgrand GS’ (帝豪GS), its first crossover SUV model, recorded a sales volume of 8,295 units. The ‘Vision SUV’ (遠景SUV), its newest SUV model, recorded a sales volume of 9,755 units. The ‘Emgrand GL’ (帝豪GL), its new generation of A+ segment sedan model, recorded a sales volume of 8,147 units.”
> 
> Detailed sales volume data will be available upon request. Please contact Ms Tracey Tong at Prime International for further information. The sales volume figures released are based on a more stringent recognition criterion, requiring all sales to be contracted, paid and delivered before it would be recognized. These figures, however, are preliminary figures and will be subject to changes and final confirmation.
> 
> http://geelyauto.com.hk/core/files/press-release/en/Geely_Sales 2017_March_EN_Final.pdf




And it is a private company. 

Unlike bloated state owned firms that are given enormous privileges, but are still unable to perform well.


----------



## GS Zhou

The stupid bulxxhit blabla on "SOE sucks, privatization fantastic" jumps out again! While we all agree that it is inappropriate, or even evil, to judge a person simply by his/her skin color, why judge a company simply by shareholder structure is fine?

The following table comes from the annual report of *Tata Motor.* The company's share in Indian market is *declining continually, across all segments. *Can we therefore make the judgement that "Private company sucks, SOE fantastic"??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

GS Zhou said:


> The stupid bulxxhit blabla on "SOE sucks, privatization fantastic" jumps out again! While we all agree that it is inappropriate, or even evil, to judge a person simply by his/her skin color, why judge a company simply by shareholder structure is fine?
> 
> The following table comes from the annual report of *Tata Motor.* The company's share in Indian market is *declining continually, across all segments. *Can we therefore make the judgement that "Private company sucks, SOE fantastic"??
> 
> View attachment 390605



Oh you misunderstand. Perhaps I should explain better. 

I have NO PROBLEM with state ownership, or shareholding. In fact I am HEAVILY in favor of it. 

The problem is in TYPE of state holding and business structure. 

All companies, whether private, state, or mixed, should be treated similarly. 

But they are NOT. 

This is a paragraph from the article @cirr shared: 

*He could not expect much help at home, where Geely had to compete with powerful, connected state enterprises — China’s favored sons. “The government taxes us and the funds go to our competitors, the state-owned companies!” Li protested later. “They take our money and give it to our competitors!”* Li sensed the need to look outside. When Ford Motor Company put Volvo up for sale in 2010, Li pounced, buying the loss-making Swedish carmaker for $1.8 billion. One person involved in the deal later said, “Li is shrewd, ambitious, and charismatic.”​
​


GS Zhou said:


> The stupid bulxxhit blabla on "SOE sucks, privatization fantastic" jumps out again! While we all agree that it is inappropriate, or even evil, to judge a person simply by his/her skin color, why judge a company simply by shareholder structure is fine?
> 
> The following table comes from the annual report of *Tata Motor.* The company's share in Indian market is *declining continually, across all segments. *Can we therefore make the judgement that "Private company sucks, SOE fantastic"??
> 
> View attachment 390605




Also, in India TATA is loosing share to other *private *companies. It is a battle between different private companies.


----------



## Star Expedition

We failed in this field.
Our state Run enterprise still can't dominate the market. We still haven't got all technology.


----------



## GS Zhou

Our chemical engineering student continues to show his arrogance towards all China relevant topics. He know NOTHING about how business runs in China, but he thinks he is an expert on all Chinese affairs.

All companies to be treated equally? Sorry, such equality does NOT exist in REAL world. A 100 bn company is always more favored than a 1bn company, not matter they are SOE or private.

Li's words you quote were made in *2008*, when Li's company was still a small potato. Little government assistance could be expected, given the pocket size limits of the government. But later, when Li's company started to show potential, government sent out the support immediately. Geely's acquisition of Volvo, you think Geely could do it alone? Actually a majority of the M&A money was financed by government directly.

CPC is very stingy, it only offers the assistance to those that are worthy of the assistance.

There are high performing SOEs, like Chang'an, GAC, SAIC; there are also low performing SOEs, like FAW. Even for the so-called low performing SOEs, e.g. FAW, it performs bad in car area; but it is the No.1 in trucks area in China.

Again, we should NEVER judge a company simply by its shareholder structure, just like we should not judge others simply by skin color.

Tata is beaten by other Indian private car companies? Tata and Mahindra are the only two major local car companies in India, but they are both losing share in the Indian market. Meanwhile, the foreign brands, e.g. Hyundai, Suzuki, Renault, etc, are all expanding their share in India. Since NO private Indian company can protect the domestic Indian market, why don't give a chance to SOEs?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> There are high performing SOEs, like Chang'an, GAC, SAIC; there are also low performing SOEs, like FAW. Even for the so-called low performing SOEs, e.g. FAW, it performs bad in car area; but it is the No.1 in trucks area in China.



I would normally not care it is public or private when choosing a brand (so long as it is domestic). My favorite Mainland brand is a SOE, and, in my opinion, doing very well and has a promising future.

In general, I guess, apart from GWM (which is public, I guess), the most competitive SUV and pick-up truck segments are SOE dominated.

We can never underestimate the importance for and historical contribution of SOEs in China's economy. Of course, like any other social organism, they need periodic upgrades and reformations. Because they are for public good, as well as private good, it is normal that they would be subject to public reforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Volvo will build first EV in China for export, sources say*

April 13, 2017 @ 6:59 am

*Douglas A. Bolduc*






Volvo will build its first full-electric car in China, sources told _Automotive News Europe_ ahead of an official announcement planned for the Shanghai auto show next week.

The battery-powered vehicle will debut in 2019 and will be exported globally. It will be based on the compact modular architecture (CMA) that Volvo co-developed with Zhejiang Geely Holding sister brand Lynk & CO, the sources said.

The electric car will be made at Volvo's plant in Luqiao, southeast China, alongside CMA-based models such as the all-new XC40 compact SUV, which launches later this year, and Lynk & CO's first model, the 01 crossover.

The sources said Volvo's first full-electric car would be an all-new model but declined to say what body type will be used.

The sources also confirmed that Volvo is still simultaneously developing full-electric cars that will be underpinned by its larger scalable product architecture (SPA) architecture.

Those models will be a key to helping Volvo reach its aim of having a *1 million electrified cars* on the road by 2025.

That figure includes plug-in hybrid versions of every future model in the automaker's lineup. Currently, 14 percent of the XC90s that Volvo sells globally are plug-in hybrids. Volvo expects about 15 percent of customers for its new second-generation XC60 to pick the powertrain.

*China push*

Deciding to make its first full-electric car in China reconfirms Volvo's commitment to establishing the country as a global manufacturing and export hub.

The automaker recently moved production of the S90 to China from Sweden. Volvo will export its flagship sedan to global markets including Europe and the U.S. from its factory in Daqing.

In 2015, Volvo became the first Western automaker to export a China-made premium car outside the country when shipments of the long-wheelbase S60 Inscription started to the U.S.

Along with its plants in Daqing and Luqiao, Volvo's current and new-generation 60-series midsize models will be built at a factory in Chengdu, central China.

The massive increase in Volvo’s presence in China -- seven years ago it had no production in the world’s largest auto market -- is part of the automaker’s $11 billion revival under Chinese owner Zhejiang Geely, which bought the company from Ford Motor Co. in 2010.

“With three plants -- and the designation of one car line for each plant -- Volvo creates an efficient production structure ensuring future capacity for growth,” CEO Hakan *Samuelsson said at an event in Shangahi last November.*

Volvo needs the additional output in China to reach two key goals: increasing its sales in its largest-single market to 200,000 by 2020 from 90,930 last year and boosting global vehicle sales to 800,000 by the same year from 534,332 last year. The large majority of those half-million units were made at Volvo’s plants in Torslanda, near Gothenburg, Sweden, and Ghent, Belgium.

Volvo declined to provide production figures for its China plants, but Samuelsson has said he wants about one-third of the 800,000 units it plans to sell in 2020 to be made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Geely: The astonishing rise of a small Chinese car company*
18 hours ago By Michael Dunne





Ten years ago, *Geely Automotive* was a car pipsqueak, a maker of problem-prone machines with names like King Kong and Beauty Leopard, and with sticker prices under $10,000. When Chinese consumers couldn’t afford a better car, they turned to Geely.

Today, Geely is busting all-time sales and profit records. The Hangzhou-based company is China’s number one private automaker after Great Wall Motors. Globally, it is quickly expanding its market share through ownership of the resurgent Volvo Cars. How did Geely move from being an also-ran to a competitive automaker so quickly? As a consultant focusing on China’s automotive industry, I saw firsthand the transformation of this unlikely upstart into a formidable global player.

*Dead last *

In the summer of 2008,* Li Shufu (李书福)*, chairman of Geely Automotive, sat at a conference table at the Shanghai Hyatt Hotel across from my team at the auto-focused market research firm J.D. Power. _(Disclosure: I have known Li since 2003, and worked as managing director of J.D. Power China from 2007 to 2010, consulting for Geely.)_ Our team had just delivered a report and survey on the status and prospects for Geely Automotive in the Chinese market. The results were stunning: In the survey, the company had finished dead last among 36 car brands.

Not good. We waited for Li’s response.

He finished the report and looked at us without saying anything for several seconds, his arms crossed. Then his words started firing rat-tat-tat, like a machine gun: “Problem’s the engine. That’s it. Very clear. It is a problem. Need to fix it. The engine.”

Seconds later, another short burst: “We can’t do any worse.”

For the next hour, my team and I reviewed bar charts and things gone wrong with Geely executives. But Li didn’t so much as glance at the presentation slides. He appeared bored. He said nothing.

He had already moved on.

Li understood that for Geely to drastically improve its quality, his cars would need a revolutionary breakthrough. But how?

He could not expect much help at home, where Geely had to compete with powerful, connected state enterprises — China’s favored sons. “The government taxes us and the funds go to our competitors, the state-owned companies!” Li protested later. “They take our money and give it to our competitors!” Li sensed the need to look outside. When Ford Motor Company put Volvo up for sale in 2010, Li pounced, *buying the loss-making Swedish carmaker for $1.8 billion*. One person involved in the deal later said, “Li is shrewd, ambitious, and charismatic.”

But analysts were skeptical of the deal. What did Li and his team know about running a premium car company? The consensus was that Geely would gut and eventually destroy Volvo.

It didn’t. Li, hailing from the hardscrabble farming town of Taizhou, had a different vision. “A tiger belongs to the forest,” he said at the time of the Volvo purchase. “It belongs to the wild world and not confined in a zoo. We need to liberate this tiger.” He gave Volvo’s Swedish management the freedom to forge a renaissance, and it delivered. *In 2016, just six years after the purchase, Volvo Cars sold more vehicles and made higher profits ($785 million) than at any time since its formation in 1927*. That same year, the Volvo XC90 won the prestigious North American Truck of the Year Award, beating out formidable entries from BMW, Mercedes, and Audi for top honors.

Volvo has also added new factories in China. In 2015, it became the first company to ship made-in-China vehicles to the United States. That *S60 sedan* you see at the Volvo dealership in downtown Atlanta? Built in China.

Returning Volvo to strength was a huge accomplishment. But Li sought more than just the Volvo business. Shortly after the purchase, he made two other strategic moves.

*Secret project “L”*

First, Li began investing several hundred million dollars a year into the newly created *China Europe Vehicle Technology (CEVT)*, a tech center in Gothenburg, Sweden. Inside the facility, 1,700 Chinese and European engineers worked shoulder-to-shoulder on a secret project code-named “L.” The Chinese employees worked on keeping costs low. The Europeans focused on design and quality.

In October 2016, the world learned that the “L” stood for an entirely new car brand called *Lynk & Co.* (Readers may be forgiven for thinking the name is Lincoln with a different spelling.)

Inside a high-class venue in downtown Berlin, more than a thousand journalists from around the world got their first glimpse of the *Lynk & Co 01*, a five-door crossover. The car borrows from the linear shape of the Jeep and the sporty, sculpted look of a Porsche, according to the design team members. Lynk & Co will start building and selling the 01 in China later this year, with debuts in Europe and the U.S. scheduled for 2018.






But why another brand when the world is flooded with so many? Lynk & Co customers will be 
buying a vehicle with Volvo-like quality at an affordable price. This market positioning mirrors what the Volkswagen Group does very successfully with VWs and Audis. Lynk & Co also plans to bypass dealerships and sell direct, like Tesla. And owners will be able to share their cars on demand as part of a ride-sharing network.

Geely Automotive’s global march also features an important new electric vehicle initiative in the U.K. This month, the company announced plans to invest more than *$300 million in a new plant to build electric taxis* for London streets. Geely acquired the *London Taxi Company* out of bankruptcy in 2013 for less than $15 million.

For the Geely brand itself, Li brought in Peter Horbury, Volvo’s highly respected design chief, predicting that better designs would lead to significantly better products. In turn, that led to stronger sales as Chinese consumers responded enthusiastically to the Horbury-designed SUVs. *Geely sales jumped 50 percent to a record 766,000 vehicles in 2016. Profits more than doubled to a record $741 million*, the company told the _Financial Times_ on March 22.

The momentum is expected to continue. This year alone, Geely sales are likely to surpass 1 million units. Investors have taken notice as Geely shares — *listed in Hong Kong* — have soared above $11 from just $3 a year ago. Geely is now on Chevy’s heels, and nearing the industry average in rankings such as the J.D. Power Report. Considering Horbury’s new generation of better-designed vehicles, it’s safe to say those rankings will continue to rise.

When we met a few months ago in Europe, Li, now a multibillionaire _(Note: As per Forbes, his net worth is $6.7 billion as of April 2017)_, struck me as unusually relaxed and content. I told him in Chinese that he looked younger than before. Li’s eyes widened, he flashed a smile and fired back: “Younger than before? Impossible! Younger than before? Not possible!”

Then he set his gaze on a point over my shoulder and held it there. He moved on and seemed to be fixated on something new: *The next conquest*.


http://supchina.com/2017/04/13/geelys-rise-chinese-car-company/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very nice car design impressive price range


----------



## Shotgunner51

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Very nice car design impressive price range


Yes Geely design is getting better every year, well competition is very fierce (with BYD, Chery, Great Wall and such) so prices are very good, definitely bang for the buck.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sharp interior






I certainly would have been enticed to purchase this ride











Very easy on the eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

The problem for new car companies is always about their after sales service. Including the availability of their spare part, and the drop of price when the car owner want to sell their car. That's why it's tough for them to sell their merchandise. There were many Chinese vehicles Companies that want to penetrate Indonesian Market. Like Taiwanese Kymko (Motorcycle company). But it's hard for them to survive, because of the after sales service problem that I mentioned before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## !eon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Very nice car design impressive price range


Of course that price range is not for Pakistan.
Regarding auto market, Pakistan is most expensive country and that too with lowest quality vehicles.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pretty sure Pakistanis can afford it they drive those SUV which cost 50,000 and BMWs


----------



## TaiShang

*Motor vehicles in Urumqi near 1 mln* 
Xinhua, April 7, 2017

Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Region, is expected to have 1 million motor vehicles on its roads by June, the city government said Thursday.

According to an official bulletin, there were 943,100 vehicles at the end of 2016, up 14.2 percent year on year. This means, on average, 10,000 cars were added to the roads each month.

*The number of private cars climbed to over 750,000, up 20.5 percent year on year, with a population of about 3.52 million, this means there was one car for every 4.7 people.*

Analysts said a favorable purchase tax and encouragement policies of new energy vehicles as well as the city's improving infrastructure have sustained the rapid growth of car sales.

There were 2,942 kilometers of roads, including 270 km of expressway, in Urumqi by the end of last year, 96 km more than the previous year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's self-driving truck passes test*
(Xinhua) 16:06, April 15, 2017

CHANGCHUN, April 15 -- A Chinese-made self-driving truck has passed a navigation test, heralding the era of intelligent, automated heavy vehicles.

FAW Jiefang, the leading truck manufacturer, debuted the self-driving truck at FAW Tech Center in Changchun City, Jilin Province. The truck was able to recognize obstacles, slow down, make a detour, and speed up.

The truck reacted correctly to traffic lights, adaptive cruise control, remote commands and successfully overtook, company sources said.

FAW Jiefang now plans to commercialize the intelligent driving vehicle as early as 2018.

Hu Hanjie, FAW Jiefang general manager, said *the company has built a whole industry chain partnership to develop, manufacture, sell, and service self-driving trucks.* The participation of more firms across the sector will accelerate the technology's use on heavy-duty vehicles, Hu said.

Leading Chinese tech firms, including Baidu and Tencent, have invested in self-driving entities. Baidu, for example, has tested driverless mini cars at the annual World Internet Conference for the last two years.

Industry insiders, however, said the technology may prove more practical when it is used on trucks than private cars as truck drivers are more likely to drive tired. The new systems could cut operational costs by replacing drivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Would you buy a new car online? Lynk & Co is betting on it*

Rick Popley

Apr 14, 2017




Lynk & Co.
*Lynk & Co, a new car brand offering subscriptions, online shopping and built-in sharing options, aims for the U.S. market. It plans to launch here in early 2019.*

If millennials prefer to make most purchases online, why not let them buy cars online? And if they're used to getting a new phone every year or two, why not give them the option to get a new car that often?

That is the approach to selling cars that a fledgling brand called Lynk & Co plans to take when it launches in China in 2018 and in the U.S. and Europe in early 2019.

Lynk is owned by Geely Automobile, the Chinese multinational that also owns Volvo, and it will sell cars online and through company-owned stores, similar to Tesla, instead of through franchised dealers similar to other manufacturers.

Lynk's entry in the U.S. would present another challenge to the franchise dealer system that has been in effect for more than 100 years, following Tesla's lead. In addition, short-term car rental services such as Maven and Zipcar are giving consumers alternatives to owning a vehicle, and companies such as Carvana are selling used cars online directly to consumers.

"We don't think the other model is wrong. We believe that if you come out with a new car brand, just bringing another really great car is not good enough, so we want to offer a totally different customer promise and a different business model," Lynk Senior Vice President Alain Visser said.

The company's approach will depart from traditional automotive retailing in several ways:

Lynk will adopt a fixed, one-price only policy globally. Lynk will offer fewer than 10 trim levels of each model, with no individual options or packages available.

Instead of sprawling suburban dealerships, the company will set up small stores in malls or pop-up stores in major cities such as Chicago, Boston and San Francisco. The company expects to have 70 to 80 U.S. sales points within about three years.

Customers will be able to buy or lease cars, but the company will focus on "subscriptions" for one, two or three years. Visser said subscriptions would be similar to leases, and customers would be able to exchange their cars for new models at the end of their terms.

Vehicles will be delivered to customers (or they can pick them up), and they will receive a walk-around explaining the car features. Lynk also will pick up and deliver cars for service.

Lynk will not own its service centers. It is negotiating with Volvo dealers to provide service.

The vehicles will have a standard "sharing button" and embedded technology that will allow owners to rent their cars to others when they aren't using them.

PRIMARY TARGET

Millennials will be the primary target because they are most likely to embrace this new approach and "they are the biggest customer group in all major regions globally," Visser said in a telephone interview from Gothenburg, Sweden, where Lynk and Volvo are based but have separate headquarters.

"Those customers who do not see the advantage of going to a dealer and negotiating a price can come to us. Does that mean the dealer model is wrong? Not necessarily, but we believe there are enough customers out there who are ready for something else," Visser said.

Initially, the brand will offer one model in the U.S., a compact SUV based on the Volvo XC40 called the 01, which Visser said will be a "premium product" but priced against SUVs from volume brands. Other models will be added (and also have numerical names), though Visser didn't give details.

Lynk's blueprint borrows from Tesla, the electric car company that used a similar approach to sell expensive battery-powered cars to well-heeled buyers without relying on franchised dealers.

Auto industry analyst Maryann Keller, though, thinks that because Lynk will compete with volume brands such as Ford and Toyota, what worked for Tesla and its CEO, Elon Musk, won't work as well for it.

Musk "got a billion dollars' worth of free publicity because of the novelty of the car and who he is, a brilliant entrepreneur, wealthy, very charismatic, a great speaker. And it was a phenomenal car," Keller said in a telephone interview.

"I think (Lynk executives) have this strange notion that who comes to them is going to be able to click online, pick the color, pick the interior, pick whatever style — and please send it. They don't understand that the car-buying process for 90 percent of Americans is more complicated," she said.

Lynk will have to fight the same battles with franchise dealers that Tesla did to open its own stores and sell directly to consumers.

Mark Scarpelli, a Chicago-area dealer and NADA chairman, would not say whether NADA will actively oppose Lynk, but said, "That's a state issue that each state has the flexibility to say yes or no."

Each state has laws that require vehicle manufacturers to sell through franchised dealers or restrict sales through company stores, and Tesla encountered strong opposition from dealer groups in every state where it tried to set up shop. Visser said Lynk is prepared to wage those battles.

"That's why we will start in the U.S. in 2019, so we have time to prepare. As far as Tesla, we have already learned from it," Visser said, adding that Lynk will attempt to follow Tesla into some of the same major cities.

http://www.daily-journal.com/busine...cle_8fa5d9f7-bf47-5f66-93c5-5411c5037952.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Lynk & Co.



Looks elegant. 

But, for me, (personal opinion), if one wants to buy an SUV, go for a real one, rather than compact.

Like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

TaiShang said:


> But, for me, (personal opinion), if one wants to buy an SUV, go for a real one, rather than compact.


parking will be a headache for big SUVs like Chang'an CS95. That's why I'm reluctant to 7-seater.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> parking will be a headache for big SUVs like Chang'an CS95. That's why I'm reluctant to 7-seater.



Yes. Especially in major cities like Taipei. Whoever I talk to, they raise a similar concern. But, on the other hand, having a car, compact SUV, sedan or full SUV, will automatically generate parking problem。 Besides, some premium sedans are not smaller than SUVs. Even compact SUVs are shorter-narrower perhaps by 40-60cm. 








Lexus ES

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Why SUV in China so popular? Given the density and amount of cars on road would a subcompact electric vehicle be more suitable? @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> *Would you buy a new car online? Lynk & Co is betting on it*
> 
> Rick Popley
> 
> Apr 14, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynk & Co.


That's a very good looking SUV, good job by Geely, I love to get one! Well despite Li Shufu has made a lot of personal success (his net worth already $6.7B) but Geely is still a very young company, as per Fortune 2000 by market cap world's top 10 auto & truck conglomerates in 2016 are:

Toyota Group (Toyota Motor, Denso, Toyota Industries, Aisin Seiki, Toyota Boshoku), $242.6 B
Volkswagen-Porsche Group (Volkswagen AG, Porsche Automobil) $89.7 B
Nissan-Renault Group (Nissan Motor, Renault, Valeo, JKEKT) $88.5 B
Daimler, $75.4 B
Hyundai-Kia Group (Hyundai Motor, Kia Motor, Hyundai Mobis) $67.4 B
BMW Group, $60.4 B
Ford Motor, $54.2 B
Honda Motor, $51.1 B
General Motors, $49.6 B
SAIC, $34.4 B
Now Geely market cap is about $12.2 B, I wish it will be among top 10 in the foreseeable future, wish the same for BYD (now $18 B), Great Wall Motor and Chery Motor. In China domestic market, just as Li Shufu has said, government should level the playing field for them. SOE like SAIC should downplay JV business and pivot to proprietary brands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shadows888

Jlaw said:


> Why SUV in China so popular? Given the density and amount of cars on road would a subcompact electric vehicle be more suitable? @TaiShang



i found alot of Asians prefer SUV's. my parents included, probability because it's safer and more luxurious with a lot more leg room and space. and other convenience like moving stuff around easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Why SUV in China so popular? Given the density and amount of cars on road would a subcompact electric vehicle be more suitable? @TaiShang



Mindset. Fascination for biggest, largest, longest, highest, widest... This is great power mindset. Some have that, some does not. More of a question of history and genetics.

I do not in fact object that sort of mindset. You know the West has devoured most of global resources in a very unequal fashion. We claiming a certain portion it (paid for mostly in cash upfront) is no harm.

If the roads are dense, then, wider roads need to be built.



Shotgunner51 said:


> That's a very good looking SUV, good job by Geely, I love to get one! Well despite Li Shufu has made a lot of personal success (his net worth already $6.7B) but Geely is still a very young company, as per Fortune 2000 by market cap world's top 10 auto & truck conglomerates in 2016 are:
> 
> Toyota Group (Toyota Motor, Denso, Toyota Industries, Aisin Seiki, Toyota Boshoku), $242.6 B
> Volkswagen-Porsche Group (Volkswagen AG, Porsche Automobil) $89.7 B
> Nissan-Renault Group (Nissan Motor, Renault, Valeo, JKEKT) $88.5 B
> Daimler, $75.4 B
> Hyundai-Kia Group (Hyundai Motor, Kia Motor, Hyundai Mobis) $67.4 B
> BMW Group, $60.4 B
> Ford Motor, $54.2 B
> Honda Motor, $51.1 B
> General Motors, $49.6 B
> SAIC, $34.4 B
> Now Geely market cap is about $12.2 B, I wish it will be among top 10 in the foreseeable future, wish the same for BYD (now $18 B), Great Wall Motor and Chery Motor. In China domestic market, just as Li Shufu has said, government should level the playing field for them. SOE like SAIC should downplay JV business and pivot to proprietary brands.



Wow, GM has declined so much! Once there was a saying I read on the books: What is good for GM is good for the US.

Now we have US reporters who ask a bragging Trump and marvel at the idea that the tomahawks fired at Syria were "unmanned."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

@TaiShang Pictures of Chang'an CS55, a new SUV model to debut in the coming Shanghai Auto Show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> @TaiShang Pictures of Chang'an CS55, a new SUV model to debut in the coming Shanghai Auto Show
> 
> View attachment 391308
> View attachment 391309
> View attachment 391310
> View attachment 391311



A new line in the CS series. So this will position between 35 and 75.

I noticed they did some serious face-lifting on the front. The C-shaped fog-lamps now look like an E.

Changan may have more under their sleeve.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> Wow, GM has declined so much! Once there was a saying I read on the books: What is good for GM is good for the US.


Today the market cap of GM may no longer appears to be big among top players, but bear in mind it was directly bailed out during 2008 financial crisis, moreover, SAIC has been instrumental in reviving GM. Relationship between the two firms are mutually-beneficial through the early 2000s, but when the 2008 downturn brought GM to the point of bankruptcy the partnership took a turn. Because the US auto task force refused to let GM spend TARP aid on its foreign operations, GM was forced to turn to SAIC for help. The resulting deal would forever alter the delicate balance of power in the Shanghai GM joint venture and drive GM to restructure its entire global strategy around its partnership with SAIC.

GM’s Asian-market woes in 2009 centered around its Korean operations, then known as GM-Daewoo Automotive Technology Company (GMDAT). Once GM’s global “home room” for engineering and exporting low-cost small cars for developing markets including China, GMDAT ran into serious cash flow problems when it lost $1.5 billion in foreign exchange alone in the first quarter of 2009. With GM headed towards bankruptcy, its US government rescuers unwilling to pay for overseas problems, credit markets largely frozen by the financial crisis and the Korean Development Bank refusing to extend loans beyond the $2 billion already owed to it by GMDAT, GM’s only option was to turn to its Chinese partner for liquidity.

By mid-November 2009, GM suddenly had $491 million to spend on GMDAT’s turnaround, but it wasn’t immediately clear where the money had come from. That December, the first details emerged: GM had sold 1% of Shanghai GM to SAIC, giving the Chinese partner a controlling stake in the venture. It also turned its struggling GM India division into a joint venture, with SAIC receiving a 50% stake in return for an additional investment of $350 million. At the time, GM executives said the deal would also allow SAIC to consolidate earnings from the joint venture and that in exchange it had helped GM “achieve some funding for other activities from the Chinese banking sector, which would have been difficult to do on our own.” In its 2010 year-end SEC filing, GM eventually clarified that SAIC had helped it secure a $400 million commercial bank loan, with its stake in Shanghai-GM as collateral.

SAIC also benefited handsomely with access to GM’s infrastructure, brands, and cooperation in the wake of the deal, SAIC has become the fastest-growing automaker in the world by market value. GM’s latest products and platforms debut in China before other markets, and its $12 billion three-year investment plan for China is more than twice the $5.4 billion allocated for the US market over the same period. Across Asia, there more signs of SAIC’s rise: GM’s Indonesian operations are being replaced by a S-GM-Wuling plant, GM canceled a planned expansion in Thailand after SAIC entered the market with a different partner, and GM moved the last remnants of its dwindling “international operations” to Singapore. SAIC did reduce its stake in GM India to just 7% in 2012 but only because, according to GM’s Socia, SAIC was ready to compete with GM. Since both companies will soon be offering the same family of emerging-market vehicles they are developing together in Shanghai, SAIC’s confidence is hardly surprising. With GM- and jointly-developed technology already underpinning its lineup of cars bearing the classic British MG (Morris Garages) brand, SAIC is also pushing into markets like Australia and the UK where GM has been in retreat for years.

Backing from SAIC as well as Chinese commercial banks has been instrumental to GM's overseas business hence its market value. Looking forward, relation between SAIC and GM is expected to get closer and mutually beneficial, in which GM maintains momentum and SAIC will continue to grow through a hybrid "engagement-competition" strategy. 

http://www.amazon.com/American-Wheels-Chinese-Roads-General/dp/0470828617?tag=quartz07-20
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1467858/000119312511051462/d10k.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China's SAIC in Deal With Iran Co. for MG360*
A Sino-Iranian joint venture, MG Pars Motor is set to produce 10,000 units of MG360 in 2017
Tuesday, April 18, 2017






A Sino-Iranian joint venture, MG Pars Motor, has produced a test run of 80 MG360 sedans, during the last days of the last fiscal that ended on March 20.

The 50-50 joint venture was created three years ago between China’s SAIC Motors and AZVICO— a subsidiary of Iran Khodro Group based in the northwestern city of Tabriz.

According to the local automotive website Donyaye Khodro, the 80 units have received number plates and are being test driven by Iranian and Chinese engineers in the city.

The price of the model is estimated to be about 700 million rials ($18,500). This is while the car that is made in China is offered for $12,800 in the UAE The report said sales of the model would start in summer.

In September 2016, CEO of AZVICO Nasser Naqdi announced the upcoming production of the model in Iran saying “MG 360 is the newest car to be produced in Iran”.

Naqdi said price and production rate will be “determined by the market.”

He said the two companies invested $20 million each in the JV and future direct investment will increase to $400 million.

The first units have been assembled from completely knocked-down parts. However, sources close to the company say the Iranian company is aiming to increase its share in the production by launching spare part factories.

For joint car ventures, the new rules say a minimum of 20% of a vehicle’s parts must be produced in Iran. 

Naqdi referred to technology transfer as one of the main goals of the joint venture and said the factory’s paint shops and body production line will be established in the coming years.

According to company chief, MG Pars Motor will produce 10,000 cars in 2017 and increase it to 20,000 units a year later.

The company will introduce at least one new model annually to the local market, he said. “SAIC RX5 and another SUV will be made in 2017 and 2018 in Iran.”

MG Pars is also planning to introduce hybrid vehicles produced by the Chinese company.

MG Pars is headed by a Chinese company official Lin Yong. He also will be in charge of distribution. In an earlier interview, Yong named Iran as “one of the industrial hubs of the region”.

He said, “In addition to local sales, the cars will be exported to Ukraine, Syria, Lebanon and Jordan.”

During the same interview, Lin noted that SAIC is in negotiations with local parts producers for further collaboration.

SAIC’s MG also has a distribution deal with local car dealer Media Motors for import of the MG3 MG6, GT and GS models.

MG360 Review

The MG 360 comes with a 109 horsepower engine with a dual variable camshaft and a 4 automatic BOSCH engine management system transmission along with a multi-mode Intelligent Control and a Max Power.

It boasts an 8-inch touch screen. The car also has a rear camera with mirror play and Bluetooth as well as multimedia options.

According to the MG official website, the model has been built with a USD (Ultimate Stiffness Design) reinforced body structure with 70% high strength steel.

https://financialtribune.com/articles/auto/62589/chinas-saic-in-deal-with-iran-co-for-mg360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*If Any Chinese Car Company Will Take On The World, It's This One*

Bertel Schmitt , 
CONTRIBUTOR
I have written about the auto industry all my life. 
Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own.





_Bertel Schmitt - Control room of Geely's engine test center in Hangzhou, China_

When will Chinese carmakers follow the Japanese, and Korean example, and take over the world? If it happens, who will it be? Sitting at a desk overlooking a glitzy Shanghai skyline that can put Manhattan, or downtown Tokyo to shame, I predict that scrappy Geely will be at the vanguard of Chinese automakers to take on the world. I write this after having seen Geely’s R&D center in Hangzhou, after having talked to its production engineers in Geely’s hometown some three hours south of Shanghai, and after having been granted a rare glimpse behind the closed doors of the company’s design studios in Shanghai. I am rarely impressed, but I am.

“The Chinese car industry is ready to enter a new phase, and to break out of its home market,” Geely’s marketing chief, Alain Visser, told me in Shanghai. “I am confident that we will be first, but I would be very surprised if we are the only ones.”





_Bertel Schmitt - Geely Group CMO Alain Visser introduces Lynk&Co brand to China_

Visser was marketing chief of Ford and GM in Europe before he signed up at Volvo. Geely bought Volvo in 2010 for a bargain-basement $1.5 billion from a cash-strapped Ford, when the Detroit automaker fought for post-carmageddon survival. It was one of those rare deals that worked all around. Ford came through alive, if not entirely unscathed (it also sold Jaguar Land Rover to India’s Tata, Aston Martin to private investors, and its controlling share in Mazda to Japanese banks.) Volvo was not dismantled and shipped-off to China, as many predicted. Volvo engineers were given free rein to develop technology, and they became early leaders in autonomous tech. Geely finally had a leg up on the competition. Eventually, it also had Visser as CMO of the whole group.

The deal was especially good for Geely. Before the Volvo takeover, it made 330,000 cars a year, approximately the same number as the near-dead Volvo. Last year in 2016, Geely group sold some 1.3 million units globally, spokespeople told me in Hangzhou, where the company is headquartered. 766,000 of the cars were sold by Geely, mostly in China, with a few going to South America, Africa, and elsewhere. Volvo sold around 534,000 units globally in 2016, I was told. That volume was created, Tesla-watchers take note, with “about 20 different models,” said Geely spokesman Sumi Yang after performing a quick mental count, and after explaining that “the number changes quickly.” This year, Geely wants to sell between 1 and 1.2 million units, and it wants to reach 2 million by 2020. Volvo wants to sell another 800,000 units by 2020, Volvo boss Hakan Samuelson told The Economist.  That 2.8 million target does not appear far-fetched at all. Group-wide, Geely already operates 12 factories, 9 in China, and one each in Sweden, Belgium, and England. Tesla wants to produce one million cars by 2020 in one factory in Freemont, California. Compare that to Geely, and you are beginning to have doubts. With Tesla.

For this year, Geely alone plans the launch of nine new models. I was shown all of them, and a few of next year, modeled in clay, after I surrendered my smartphone and signed a quite toothless NDA to gain access to Geely’s design studio, housed in a former World Expo building on the Pudong side of Shanghai.






Geely’s team of 500 designers, spread over studios in Pasadena, CA, Barcelona, Spain, Gothenburg, Sweden, and Shanghai, won’t run out of work anytime soon. “The Chinese market develops so quickly that we launch a new facelift each year, and a completely new car every three,” told me Geely’s Shanghai studio chief Guy Burgoyne, a bearded Aussie who designed Holden cars before signing up with Geely in 2013. At his Shanghai Studio, some 40 projects are cooking in various stages of completion.

Geely’s far-flung design operation is run by Peter Horbury, a flamboyant and outspoken Brit who endeared himself to the British media with his eminent quotability. After a few glasses at the Shanghai studio, he regaled us with war stories, like when he stated at his arrival at Volvo in 1991 that “designers are not there to make the work of engineers look prettier. Engineers are there to make our designs work.” His favorite line is that the obscenely expensive stamping tools needed to make a car, “cost the same, whether the product looks ugly, or nice.”

At Geely, the 3D data in the CAD computers are turned into real parts by CNC machines eating trough blocks of plastic at frightening speed. The parts are assembled into verification models, and subjected to the critical eyes of the designer. If a subtle detail won’t pass scrutiny, a dot sticker sends the part back to the designer’s CAD computer. Only when a car is dotless, the design is deemed fit to be unleashed on the production line, and finally, the populace. “Chinese cars were rightfully criticized in the past for their lack of finesse,” said Horbury, and he is making sure that this no longer applies to Geely. Geely is well on its way to an up-positioned brand that caters to what its marketers call a “newfound nationalism among younger Chinese car-buyers,” who want something else than their father’s Volkswagen, or Buick.

Geely has come a very long way in a very short time since it flooded the Chinese market some 15 years ago with dowdy conveyances based on technology that harkened back to a disco-era Daihatsu Charade. Geely cars now have a common, and quite pleasing design language. The underpinning technology also is a far cry from the old hand-me-down platforms that were shipped to China by global OEMs by the time the tools were already worn-out.





_Bertel Schmitt - Shanghai design chief Guy Burgoyne introduces new Geely MPV at the Shanghai Auto Show_

The Chinese joint venture model requires that a foreign automaker can hold not more than 50% of the shares in a Chinese operation. A Chinese automaker must own the other half of the joint venture. This is frequently decried as a ticket to steal foreign technology. Over the years, just the opposite emerged. Large Chinese automakers see no need to invest heavily into R&D, it comes in a FEDEX envelope, or via high-speed data line from Detroit, Wolfsburg, or Tokyo. The Chinese joint venture model made fat and lazy. Innovation is only learned by actively innovating, and by taking part in the innovation process. As owner of world-class automaker Volvo, Geely engineers can be 5 years ahead of their colleagues at mostly state-owned joint ventures.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## onebyone

“One of the great things of Geely is that it’s an independent company,” told me David Ancona, who heads Geely’s smallest design studio in Barcelona. “All other Chinese companies are either in bed with their foreign partners, or under too much government influence. They use second-hand platforms and second-hand drive-trains. They may have the parts, but they don’t own, or understand the technology.”

Geely on the other hand invested another $10 million into Volvo, and in the development of a state-of-the-art modular technology they call Compact Modular Architecture (CMA.) “With CMA, we have a fantastic basis,” said Ancona. “In many ways, Geely is at the level of a mainstream European manufacturer.”
The boss of Geely’s R&D center agrees. “The CMA architecture is very similar to MQB,” Zhengnan Hu declared, referring to Volkswagen’s trailblazing _“Modularer Querbaukasten”_ architecture, that turned previously arcane automotive technology in something close to a household name. In one aspect, CMA is ahead of MQB. Volkswagen’s MQB demands investments into completely new production lines, CMA cars however can be built on existing lines of Volvo and Geely.





Geely

Geely engineer explains one of many engine test bays at Hangzhou R&D center

I heard that at a tour of Geely’s brand-new R&D center in Hangzhou, which opened just 5 months ago after a close to $1bln investment. 7,000 engineers work here already, while construction workers make room for another 1,000 engineers. The center houses rows and rows of engine testing stations, supplied by Austrian powertrain expert AVL. In a separate building is a complete pilot production line. It does not produce cars. This is where production lines are tested, where robots and people are trained, before car manufacturing starts elsewhere in earnest. Tesla watchers take note: This is how it is done at a professional mainstream car manufacturer, and Geely definitely is one of them. While Tesla needs (but does not yet have) a separate production line for its upcoming Model 3, Geely currently makes 3 models on the same line. Soon, 12 different models will come off a new line that is being built at Geely, told me its chief of pilot production Gao Wen, who led me around sparking welding robots (the expensive kind, made by ABB) and who patiently answered any question I threw at him.

Design and development play a leading role in Geely’s ultimate advantage: Its speedy time to market. Developing a new car from the ground up usually takes around 5 years, at Geely, it can be done in 3 years, or less, without cutting corners with details, quality, or testing. Engineers at the R&D Center work two shifts per day. Each new Geely car is tested for some 100,000 miles before it goes into final production, Hu told me. The true reason why Toyota and Daimler invested into Tesla was to find out how Elon Musk could develop cars faster than anybody. When they found out that paying customers were used as beta testers, they quickly dumped the stock at a big profit.






Bertel Schmitt

Geely launches its Lynk&Co car brand at the Shanghai Auto Show

Smart, and listening to hordes of western car execs it has hired, Geely is not intent on flooding the world with cheap Geely cars. Geely will remain a brand mostly for the Chinese market, I was told. With Volvo, Geely owns an established global brand with pedigree. On top of that, Geely launches the Lynk&Co brand, a line of cars for the world, developed in Europe, and made in China. Last week in Shanghai, the brand was launched onto the Chinese market, complete with two hot offers: Lifetime warranty, and free mobile Internet bandwidth.

I have seen many car factories during my more than three decades in the business. I have only once been let into an operating design studio, and never was I taken around a pilot production line, because both are the inner sanctums of the car business. China’s car factories usually are completely walled-off to outsiders, and especially to nosy journalists with cameras. Opening its holy of holiest to outside eyes, Geely couldn’t have demonstrated better that it is way ahead of the Chinese auto industry, and probably ahead of many carmakers in the world.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/bertel...take-on-the-world-then-this-one/#1be855336c1a

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

There's a new car brand on the block, and it's looking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## patero

_“The Chinese market develops so quickly that we launch a new facelift each year, and a completely new car every three,”
_
Damn that's a fast life cycle.


----------



## Rana4pak

They should come to pakistan ....nice looking car

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## My-Analogous

SOUTHie said:


> ...
> Mod: Trolling with outdated material dated 2009


These are filmier but not identical even car body is change. Yes they can't change two head lights into one and do thing like that. They took inspiration from below but it is different look if you notice. Every manufacturer have design rights and you can't make similar to that or you got sue and it a International law. So you comments not meet as per your call

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chhatrapati

My-Analogous said:


> These are filmier but not identical even car body is change. Yes they can't change two head lights into one and do thing like that. They took inspiration from below but it is different look if you notice. Every manufacturer have design rights and you can't make similar to that or you got sue and it a International law. So you comments not meet as per your call



In car designs. There is no 'inspirational'. Each and every car has a unique design to it. (Except some Chinese cars) The design has intellectual rights in other countries. Except in China which has no regard for intellectual property. 
If you think it's ok to copy and design. Each company spend millions of dollars in funding design for a car. This also involves hard work of a designer who works tirelessly for months to get a design approved. So, least show some respect for the men behind those beautiful designs. 





@My-Analogous That's the person who designed Range Rover. Then this. This is not inspiration this is copy-paste

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

When everything else failed, they fall back to "copy & paste" accusation. They just can't handle the truth that the article is trying to convert. What a loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## terranMarine

Dungeness said:


> When everything else failed, they fall back to "copy & paste" accusation. They just can't handle the truth that the article is trying to convert. What a loser.



It was expected was it not? Copy&Paste is as simple as mouse clicks that's how China managed to copy J-20 from F-22, FC-31 from F-35. We take a good look and open abracadabra open sesame we have a pasted product

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Dungeness said:


> When everything else failed, they fall back to "copy & paste" accusation. They just can't handle the truth that the article is trying to convert. What a loser.


The funny thing is they can't even do that. Tata is still crap compared to the crappiest Chinese car company.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> The funny thing is they can't even do that. Tata is still crap compared to the crappiest Chinese car company.


Tata cars? I can't bear to look at those on Google. It's like traveling back to the 60s or early 70s butt ugly cars

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oprih

Jealous indans are like locusts invading productive threads and bringing its quality down by posting sh*t comments. Indians should spend as more time in schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## patero

Dungeness said:


> When everything else failed, they fall back to "copy & paste" accusation. They just can't handle the truth that the article is trying to convert. What a loser.



So do you think there is any substance to the accusations of Geely copying the designs of foreign vehicle manufacturers? 

Or are the designs merely inspired by other manufacturers? If so, should we expect to see these vehicles entering export markets, or will they focus on promoting the Volvo brand for international markets?


----------



## Beast

All those copy and poor safety record of China are the past. We are now talking about in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patero

I'm not making any judgement on Chinese vehicle manufacturers myself, but what you're overlooking is the perception of poor quality control and derivative designs (true or not). 

Consumers in vehicle markets demonstrate a high degree of brand loyalty, I myself for example have purchased only one German brand of vehicle for over 25 years. To entice consumers to switch vehicle brands can be difficult, how should Chinese manufacturers address this and other barriers?


----------



## patero

Beast said:


> All those copy and poor safety record of China are the past. We are now talking abt in 2017.



There are some accusations made quite recently, such as the Land Wind X7 which debuted at the 2017 Shanghai motor show. 

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/87772/chinese-copycat-cars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China takes road to global auto power*
By Li Fusheng | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-26






Performers in traditional local opera costumes attend a new energy vehicle show in Jinhua, Zhejiang province. [Photo by Ge Yuejin/For China Daily]


China is set to build *a globally competitive automotive industry within 10 years*, with new energy vehicles and smart, internet-connected cars taking the lead worldwide, according to an industry guideline released on Tuesday.

Among other goals, it expects sales of electric, plug-in hybrids and fuel cell cars in the nation to reach 2 million by 2020, and such cars are to account for 20 percent of all auto sales by 2025.

Half of new cars in China will feature some driving assistance and low-level autonomous driving functions by 2020, and the number is expected to rise to 80 percent in 2025.

The guideline was issued by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, the National Development and Reform Commission, and the Ministry of Science and Technology.

According to the guideline, China will foster innovation, step up research and development in new energy cars and smart cars, and encourage automakers to join hands with internet companies.

*"Innovation is the engine of our drive to build a globally competitive industry,"* said Miao Wei, minister of industry and information technology.

"*We are lagging behind developed countries in terms of traditional cars, but we have laid a good foundation and now enjoy favorable conditions in terms of new energy vehicles*," Miao said.

China has been the world's largest new energy market since 2015. More than 500,000 such vehicles were sold in 2016, bringing the number of such cars on China's roads to 1 million, accounting for 50 percent of the global total.

Miao said *cars are transforming from tools of transportation into large, mobile smart terminals worldwide, and the emergence of Chinese internet and telecom giants including Tencent Holdings Ltd and Huawei Technologies Co Ltd can support automakers to take the lead not only in new energy vehicles but also smart, connected cars.*

"The boom in bike sharing in China is an example we can learn from. In addition to the innovative business mode, one important factor of its success is the use of advanced positioning technologies."

BYD Co Ltd, the world's largest new energy carmaker, released its electric bus strategy in 2010.

Wang Chuanfu, chairman of BYD, said: "We believe car electrification is an inevitable trend, and private cars will be the next pillar of its development after buses."

He said BYD will promote hybrids in some 200 cities across the country in three to five years.

In terms of smart, connected cars, Wang said BYD will introduce driving assistance functions including pedestrian detection before 2020.

"Of course, the use of smart and connected cars in their real sense also depends on the development of infrastructure and the 5G network."

Changan Automobile Co Ltd is to invest 21 billion yuan ($3.05 billion) in 10 years to expand its current 600-member smart car research team to 2,000 people. It now has research and development centers in China, the United States, the United Kingdom, Italy and Japan.

"Cars will not be cars without smart functions in the future," said Zhu Huarong, the carmaker's president. He said its cars with high-level autonomous driving functions will hit the market in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

patero said:


> So do you think there is any substance to the accusations of Geely copying the designs of foreign vehicle manufacturers?
> 
> Or are the designs merely inspired by other manufacturers? If so, should we expect to see these vehicles entering export markets, or will they focus on promoting the Volvo brand for international markets?



That's what they accused Japanese of when Japanese started eating their pie. If any company thinks their products were copied illegally by Chinese, sue them in the court, and it's really none of the business of any irrelevant parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patero

Dungeness said:


> That's what they accused Japanese of when Japanese started eating their pie. If any company thinks their products were copied illegally by Chinese, sue them in the court, and it's really none of the business of any irrelevant parties.



Law suits have been filed against BYD, Chery, Great Wall Motors, Shuanghuan and others, in Chinese courts and in other countries jurisdictions. Some suits have been settled, some dismissed, and new suits continue to be filed. Whether or not these law suits indicate a pattern of design infringement or not needs to be put into context, such law suits can be common in many industries.

As for who constitutes a 'relevant party', I would argue that potential buyers are one of the most important stakeholders in the broad automotive industry and this issue is most definitely their business. Providing assurances to potential customers of quality control, fair and equitable business practices and a commitment to innovation will position the manufacturer more favorably in the minds of potential customers. 

Geely and other Chinese brands have the challenge of building these values into their brand identity, slowly over a long period of time, if they aim to compete with the more established international vehicle brands. Dispelling the perceptions that linger over design infringements will be an absolute necessity to achieve this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

patero said:


> Law suits have been filed against BYD, Chery, Great Wall Motors, Shuanghuan and others, in Chinese courts and in other countries jurisdictions. Some suits have been settled, some dismissed, and new suits continue to be filed. Whether or not these law suits indicate a pattern of design infringement or not needs to be put into context, such law suits can be common in many industries.
> 
> As for who constitutes a 'relevant party', I would argue that potential buyers are one of the most important stakeholders in the broad automotive industry and this issue is most definitely their business. Providing assurances to potential customers of quality control, fair and equitable business practices and a commitment to innovation will position the manufacturer more favorably in the minds of potential customers.
> 
> Geely and other Chinese brands have the challenge of building these values into their brand identity, slowly over a long period of time, if they aim to compete with the more established international vehicle brands. Dispelling the perceptions that linger over design infringements will be an absolute necessity to achieve this.



Good post. Those local Chinese brands have almost completed their funds accumulation, now they have the best chances of creating their auto-empires when consumption ability increase greatly in China. 
Geely's new SUV, for instance, is one of the hottest sales this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

I am not sure about this one, but BYD electric bus is popular around the world.

Sydney





Warsaw





Brussels

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> I am not sure about this one, but BYD electric bus is popular around the world.
> 
> Sydney
> View attachment 393067
> 
> 
> Warsaw
> View attachment 393065
> 
> 
> Brussels
> View attachment 393066
> 
> 
> 
> Members from a certain British-created country are good at nothing but boasting supa powa and posting ignorant comments




Despite years of cursing and bitching from losers around the world, China is developing faster than any country in the history of mankind, and it will continue to develop. Those losers will be drown in their own spit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Despite years of cursing and bitching from losers around the world, China is developing faster than any country in the history of mankind, and it will continue to develop. Those losers will be drown in their own spit.


Yes, China is still adding two trillion dollar GDP every 3 years regardless western mainstream media's bitching and their puppet dogs' barking.

The manufacturing is here, the market is here, the talent is here, nobody cares a sh*t about those losers who care about animals more than economy and inclusive development.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, China is still adding two trillion dollar GDP every 3 years regardless western mainstream media's bitching and their puppet dogs' barking.
> 
> The manufacturing is here, the market is here, the talent is here, nobody cares a sh*t about those losers who care about cows more than economy and inclusive development.



Let them fight over animals, let them bitch about China all they want. China has more important things to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

patero said:


> There are some accusations made quite recently, such as the Land Wind X7 which debuted at the 2017 Shanghai motor show.
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/87772/chinese-copycat-cars


That was debuted in 2015, my friend. Now I consider you for a fair voice in here, much better than those Indian who we all know their country doesn't have any global brand to be discuss so their obvious jealousy is to be understand. So let talk.

Let me ask you, why do you think Chinese brand is being target by the West media? I don't mind if Chinese brand get accused of copying if there is a apparaent fairness in the treatment to all copycat but why Chinese brand is being single out the most. You want to talk about copy, then tell me what is the difference between these cars brand.

2012 Honda Civic





2012 Kia Forte





Mitsubishi i-MIEV









(in case people wondering, that our friend Indian Tata car) LOLOL

Bentley Mulsanne





Chrysler 300






Ford Edge





Range Rover Evoque





LOLOL

So my friend, please explain to me why these countries car don't get accuse of copying??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## patero

Yes that is a fair point Xunzi, I was going to make it myself actually. And it's not just vehicles that can be used to demonstrate the point.

Just off topic for a moment, who is your avatar pic?


----------



## Dungeness

xunzi said:


> That was debuted in 2015, my friend. Now I consider you for a fair voice in here, much better than those Indian who we all know their country doesn't have any global brand to be discuss so their obvious jealousy is to be understand. So let talk.
> 
> Let me ask you, why do you think Chinese brand is being target by the West media? I don't mind if Chinese brand get accused of copying if there is a apparaent fairness in the treatment to all copycat but why Chinese brand is being single out the most. You want to talk about copy, then tell me what is the difference between these cars brand.
> 
> 2012 Honda Civic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 Kia Forte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi i-MIEV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in case people wondering, that our friend Indian Tata car) LOLOL
> 
> Bentley Mulsanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrysler 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford Edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Range Rover Evoque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So my friend, please explain to me why these countries car don't get accuse of copying??




Why? Because the success of China will prove that the western democracy is not "the end of history", which directly challenges the very core of their value system that West has been preaching to the rest of world for a couple of hundred years. So everything about China must be under the most strict scrutiny. 

They can't bear the thought that China Model is actually becoming a viable alternative to western democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Let them fight over cows, let them bitch about China all they want. China has more important things to do.


I am really pleased to see that country is dominated by religious racists.



Dungeness said:


> Why? Because the success of China will prove that the western democracy is not "the end of history", which directly challenges the very core of their value system that West has been preaching to the rest of world for a couple of hundred years. So everything about China must be under the most strict scrutiny.
> 
> They can't bear the thought that China Model is actually becoming a viable alternative to western democracy.


Western democracy is destroying developing countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

patero said:


> Yes that is a fair point Xunzi, I was going to make it myself actually. And it's not just vehicles that can be used to demonstrate the point.
> 
> Just off topic for a moment, who is your avatar pic?


I think we all know the reason why cars nowadays are getting very similar. It has to do with CAD design standardization. The fact of the matter is the Chinese manufacturers are very aggressive in term of producing new car and thus some of the emerging car brands (even we don't know ourselves) are introducing cars and this small local guys got flag by Western media because of the western car industry fear of competition in China. Basically they are ganging up against the local Chinese car player to protect their business interest in China rather than accusing their foreign peers of copying one another.

Search up the name on google.



Dungeness said:


> Why? Because the success of China will prove that the western democracy is not "the end of history", which directly challenges the very core of their value system that West has been preaching to the rest of world for a couple of hundred years. So everything about China must be under the most strict scrutiny.
> 
> They can't bear the thought that China Model is actually becoming a viable alternative to western democracy.


Like I said, the motive behind western scrutiny is very clear but we should take their criticism and improve upon the design. I also think the Chinese govt needs to do more to protect the big brand like BYD and such from the local small quick profit car manufacturers as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

patero said:


> I'm not making any judgement on Chinese vehicle manufacturers myself, but what you're overlooking is the perception of poor quality control and derivative designs (true or not).
> 
> Consumers in vehicle markets demonstrate a high degree of brand loyalty, I myself for example have purchased only one German brand of vehicle for over 25 years. To entice consumers to switch vehicle brands can be difficult, how should Chinese manufacturers address this and other barriers?



You mean the German car company that cheated customer over the emission data? Such poor ethics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patero

There is a concept in business strategy called industry convergence, where the gradual homogenization of products within an industry is caused by use of common suppliers, use of common sub-contractors, use of common outsourcing and use of other common resources. CAD is one such resource.

To avoid industry convergence whilst remaining competitive in a global market is increasingly difficult, the automotive industry is one example.



Beast said:


> You mean the German car company that cheated customer over the emission data? Such poor enthnic.



No, I buy BMW, but I'm sure if I looked hard enough they too would have probably pulled a fast one at some point.


----------



## Dungeness

xunzi said:


> Like I said, the motive behind western scrutiny is very clear but we should take their criticism and improve upon the design. I also think the Chinese govt needs to do more to protect the big brand like BYD and such from the local small quick profit car manufacturers as well.



You want China to be a good boy or "responsible member of international community", but they can always use "human right" issue to whip you. Chinese government has been taking IP issue very seriously, but it doesn't hurt to deprive those loudest mouths from accessing Chinese market, that's how China nurtured Baidu, Alibaba, Weibo, Wechat to compete with Google, Amazon, Twitter, FB, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tauren Paladin

China's auto industry is following the same path of development as Japanese/Korean cars. However, they have one main advantage over their rivals= China's growing consumer class. The huge amount of capital gained in China's market allows them to invest heavily in R & D and to sell cheaper in overseas markets. Chinese are rich now, did you know Furious 7 made $390 million there? One day, they'll be a force to be reckoned with. Look at Alibaba, Lenovo, Huawei and Xiaomi, these companies were mocked as Made In China crap and are now leaders in their technological field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China targets 35 million vehicle sales by 2025, NEVs to make up one-fifth*
Reuters April 25, 2017





An employee checks newly-assembled electric cars to be exported to South America at an electric vehicle factory in Zouping county, Shandong province September 24, 2013. REUTERS/China Daily

BEIJING/SHANGHAI (Reuters) - China is targeting 35 million vehicle sales by 2025 and wants new energy vehicles (NEVs) to make up at least one-fifth of that total, the industry ministry said on Tuesday.

The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said in a market "road map" that China's urbanization drive and the overseas expansion of its automakers would help drive annual vehicle sales up around 25 percent from last year's total.

Automakers in China, the world's largest automobile market with sales of 28 million vehicles in 2016, are increasingly pushing into electric and hybrid vehicles to meet stringent new government quotas.

Sales of new energy vehicles should reach 2 million by 2020 and account for more than 20 percent of total vehicle production and sales by 2025, the ministry said. That implied annual NEV sales of over 7 million within the next decade.

Green energy car sales have risen dramatically on the back of government policies, but still represented less than 2 percent of China's overall auto market last year.

The government body also said it would push to create local champions in the industry who would be increasingly competitive with overseas rivals in China as well as in overseas markets.

"The quality of Chinese brand vehicles has clearly risen, while brand recognition, reputation and global influence are much stronger," the MIIT said. "By 2025, we should have some Chinese vehicle brands that are in the global Top 10 by sales."

China's domestic automakers, including SAIC and Geely Automobile Holdings Co, are already challenging better-known global rivals with new models and marketing strategies.

MIIT added it would look to loosen rules on foreign joint ventures in the market. Currently, overseas carmakers, such as General Motors or Nissan Motor Co, are limited to a 50 percent state in a China JV.

"We will loosen joint venture ownership restrictions in an orderly manner," MIIT said, without elaborating about a time frame or what stake foreign carmakers may be able to own.

The ministry added that Chinese carmakers would also look to increase exports to developed nations over the next decade, and improve battery technology for electric vehicles.

(Reporting by Beijing Monitoring Desk and Adam Jourdan in SHANGHAI; Editing by Randy Fabi)


https://www.yahoo.com/tech/china-ta...n-energy-vehicles-2020-032541890--sector.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*GAC begins building $6b industrial park for NEVs*
By Qiu Quanlin in Guangzhou | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-28 






Guangzhou Automobile Group's logo is pictured at its booth during the Auto China 2016 auto show in Beijing, April 26, 2016.[Photo/Agencies]


Guangzhou Automobile Group, a major automobile manufacturer based in Guangdong province, said *it had begun construction of a large industrial park for new energy and intelligent connectivity vehicles*, aiming to boost its business amid the booming domestic demand for the environmentally friendly cars.

"Development of new energy vehicles, connected with intelligent technology, and unmanned vehicles, will be an industrial trend in the next five to 10 years. We will make great efforts to meet the market change," said Feng Xingya, general manager of GAC Group.

GAC Group, a Fortune 500-listed company, will develop the industrial park in Guangzhou's Panyu district, which consists of manufacturing, core auto parts and leading technological research of new energy cars, according to Feng.

*"By building the intelligent industrial park, we are aiming to become the industrial leader in manufacturing of new energy vehicles," said Feng.*

With a designed area of about 5 million square meters and an investment of more than 45 billion yuan ($6.52 billion), the industrial park will feature smart manufacturing, innovative technology research and development of an ecological town.

Construction of the first phase of the industrial park will be finished by the end of 2018, with a designed production capacity of 200,000 new energy vehicles a year, according to the company.

"We will join hands with industrial leaders in the new energy vehicle sector to facilitate development of the industrial park," said Feng.

By the end of 2025, construction of the industrial park will be completely finished, according to Feng.

The development of new energy cars is part of China's strategic industrial plans and the domestic demand for new energy vehicles has kept growing in recent years, with estimated sales of about 2 million units by 2020, according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

In March alone, production of sales of new energy vehicles reached 33,015 units and 31,120 units respectively, increasing 30.9 percent and 35.6 percent year-on-year, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

According to Yu, GAC Motor, a subsidiary of the GAC Group, will launch four new varieties of new energy cars in 2017.

"After big sales of traditional vehicles in recent years, we are positioning ourselves to develop more new energy cars in the near future," said Yu.

GAC Motor, which was* founded in 2008*, focuses on *research and development of homegrown vehicles*. It sold more than 380,000 cars in 2016, a year-on-year increase of 96 percent, making it become one of the fastest-growing domestic brands.

Chen Shihua, assistant secretary general of China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, said domestic automobile manufacturer's shift to development of new energy vehicles will help create sustainable business growth.

"As the core technologies for new energy cars including batteries, electric motors and controlling improve, there will be a booming market demand for high-quality new energy vehicles," said Chen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*FAW to have 32 distributors in Russia*
Xinhua, May 1, 2017





FAW's Besturn X80 [File photo]


China's oldest automaker FAW will have *32 distributors in Russia by the end of this year*, said the company on Sunday.

Currently the group has 22 distributors in Russia, selling Vita V2 and V5, as well as Besturn B50. It recently launched its first SUV in Russia, the Besturn X80.

Wang Zhijian, president of the FAW Group Import and Export Co. Ltd believes that the launch could push up sales and attract more distributors.

"Russia has always been FAW's strategic market," he said. "The launch of Besturn X80 will enhance the influence of FAW brands in Russia."

FAW began talks with Russian auto manufacturer Avtoto in 2015 for local assembly. Besturn X80 is also FAW's first auto assembled in Russia.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-05/01/content_40723466.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Top 10 best-selling domestic automobile enterprises*
By Xu Lin

The most intensive competition in China's automobile market is among domestic vehicles, instead of joint venture cars. According to statistics, there are over 100 domestic vehicle brands selling cars in the market, a lot more than the number of main-stream car brands in the world.

*China Association of Automobile Manufacturers has recently released the ranking of China's automobile enterprises by the sales of their vehicles in Q1, 2017.*

*The top 10 of them had combined sales of 3.06 million units of vehicles from January to March this year, accounting for 81.98 percent of the total sales of domestic vehicles.*

Read on to find out the top 10 best-selling domestic automobile enterprises.


*Guangzhou Automobile Group*

​

Guangzhou Automobile Group [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 121,700 units

Headquarters: Guangzhou, Guangdong Province

​

Chery [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 145,400 units

Headquarters: Wuhu, Anhui Province

​

FAW Group [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 155,100 units

Headquarters: Changchun, Jilin Province

​

JAC [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 155,500 units

Headquarters: Hefei, Anhui Province

​

Great Wall Motor [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 254,200 units

Headquarters: Baoding, Hebei Province

​

Geely Holding Group [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 284,700 units

Headquarters: Wuhan, Hubei Province

​

BAIC Group [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 304,500 units

Headquarters: Beijing

​

Dongfeng Motor Group [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 382,800 units

Headquarters: Wuhan, Hubei Province

​

China Chang'an Automobile Group [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 541,000 units

Headquarters: Beijing

​

SAIC Motor [File photo]

Sales in Q1: 713,100 units

Headquarters: Shanghai

http://www.china.org.cn/top10/2017-05/05/content_40745643_10.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

China’s Beijing WKW Automotive Parts Co. is betting on the future of electric mobility in Germany with a billion-euro factory nearby plants owned by Volkswagen AG and BMW AG.

Beijing WKW will invest as much as 1.13 billion euros ($1.24 billion) on an electric car factory in the eastern state of Saxony that will create over 1,000 new jobs, according to a statement by the regional government on Thursday. Saxony courted WKW to set up manufacturing in the state to produce “premium” electric cars, according to the statement.

“Saxony is already a car state and we want that to remain so in the future,” regional Economy Minister Martin Dulig said. WKW hopes to benefit from a “Made in Germany” cachet for marketing its cars, Ministry spokesman Marco Henkel said by telephone on Thursday. WKW hasn’t requested state aid, he said.

The Chinese company’s investment is occurring just as German carmakers gear up to boost production of electric vehicles. Saxony is already home to plants owned by Volkswagen and BMW. WKW will benefit from proximity to about 750 car part suppliers in the region, according to the statement.

Volkswagen has production sites in Zwickau and Chemnitz in the Saxony, while Porsche SE builds it Cayenne, Macan and Panamera models in Leipzig. BMW says it has one of its most modern plants in the same city, where it’s built electric cars since 2013.

*Saxony Automakers*



Source: government of Saxony


Beijing WKW, 25 percent owned by Germany’s WKW Erbsloh Automotive GmbH, will invest through its subsidiary Delon Automotive GmbH to develop and manufacture the vehicles, according to company filing on Wednesday. Calls to the company’s investor relations department are not answered outside of regular office hours.

Wuppertal-based WKW-Erbsloeh Automotive GmbH won’t be providing financing for the project in Saxony, company spokeswoman Monika Kocks said by phone on Thursday.

The announcement was met with skepticism by German automotive analyst Ferdinand Dudenhoeffer from the University of Duisburg-Essen’s Center for Automotive Research.WKW is a medium-sized parts supplier without the competency to build cars and German wage levels are prohibitive, according to the analyst

“It’s very hard to imagine innovative design coming from the plan,” Dudenhoeffer said. “This is a big announcement but will it ever see the light of day? I have my doubts.”
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...lion-on-electric-cars-in-volkswagen-s-germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

nio ep nrburgring lap record nurburgring
The quickest street-legal car to lap the Nürburgring is electric.




The initial batch of six EP9 production cars was reserved for company investors, but Nio plans to build a second batch of 10 cars for the general public, priced at $1.48 million each. It’s unclear whether any of these cars will actually make it to the U.S., but Nio does plan to have a presence here in the future.




Watch Porsche’s 2018 911 GT3 blitz the Nurburgring in 7:12.7
King of the ‘Ring! Lamborghini’s latest just smashed the Nürburgring lap record
The Nio EP9 is not only the fastest electric car, it’s the fastest self-driving car

49

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

https://www.yahoo.com/news/nio-ep9-set-nurburgring-lap-143212547.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's annual output of automobiles expected to break 50 million*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 17:40, May 16, 2017

*China's annual output of automobiles is poised to break 50 million*, said Dong Yang, executive vice chairman of China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM). Dong made the announcement at the 2017 China Auto Forum held in Shanghai on May 15.





* About This Statistic *
The graph shows passenger and commercial vehicle production in China until March 2017. In March 2017, 416,000 commercial vehicles had been produced in China.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/276938/automobile-production-in-china-by-month/

*The growth of automobile sales in China in the next few years is expected to be maintained at 7 percent*,* the vice chairman said. Dong noted that 80 percent of annual production will be domestically oriented, while the rest will be shipped overseas.* Previous statistics from the association show that domestic automobile production and sales in 2016 were 28.11 and 28.02 million respectively.

Though market demand has been reduced by purchase and traffic restrictions in some major cities, emerging second-tier cities will help to revitalize the energy of the automobile market, said Zhang Liqun, vice-inspector of the Department of Macroeconomic Research under the Development Research Center of the State Council.

*China's domestic automobile brands have performed quite well in recent years, especially buses, trucks, small sport-utility vehicles and small multi-purpose vehicles.* Sales of Chinese brands in 2016, which breached the 10-million barrier for the first time ever in that year, accounted for 43.19 percent of total vehicle sales in China. *In addition, the country's electric vehicle output reached 500,000 in 2016, accounting for half the world's total production in that year.*

*The technology behind China's electric vehicles will be updated every two years. Dong believes that in the next five to 10 years, China's electric-vehicle manufacturing will catch up with that of those countries currently ranking at the top.*
http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0516/c90000-9216439.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

grey boy 2 said:


> *China's domestic automobile brands have performed quite well in recent years, especially buses, trucks, small sport-utility vehicles and small multi-purpose vehicles.* Sales of Chinese brands in 2016, which breached the 10-million barrier for the first time ever in that year, accounted for 43.19 percent of total vehicle sales in China. *In addition, the country's electric vehicle output reached 500,000 in 2016, accounting for half the world's total production in that year.*



Let's hope the share of domestic producers will climb over 70% of the total in a decade. That would mean a huge domestic auto sector that provides millions of well-paying jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Nation's GAC Motor starts recruiting in the United States*
By PAUL WELITZKIN in New York | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-19


China's GAC Motor is putting out the "Help Wanted" sign for engineers, marketing and management talent in the United States, and analysts in the auto industry say it may be a prelude to the company's entry into the US auto market.

GAC, a unit of Guangzhou Automobile Group Co Ltd, on Wednesday announced it was launching the recruitment program that would center on Boston, Detroit and Silicon Valley to attract skilled and creative people to join its international team.

*Because GAC is seeking talent in Detroit, the heart of the North American auto industry, along with Boston and Silicon Valley, areas that have a high concentration of technology companies and people, it prompted speculation that GAC is building a team for a run in the US market.*

At January's North American International Auto Show in Detroit, GAC made no secret of its desire to bring a model like the GS7 to market here, so that is definitely a part of the near－to medium-term agenda," David Zoia, editorial director of WardsAuto.com, wrote in an email.

The GS7 is a midsize sport utility vehicle that the company unveiled. GAC also said it would open a research and development center in Silicon Valley later this year.

Stephanie Brinley, auto analyst at IHS Markit, said GAC is looking to expand its business inside and outside of China, including the US.

"Recruiting from Detroit is likely to capture talent with particular expertise or interest in the auto industry, while Boston and Silicon Valley are more likely to be rich in technology and engineering talent. As GAC's entry in the US market is still some years off, employees hired from the US may well take a role in launching the product," she said in an email.

James Zhang, provost and senior vice-president of academic affairs at Kettering University in Flint, Michigan, formerly called the General Motors Institute, said technology is rapidly changing the global automotive industry and companies have a vital need to identify talent worldwide.

"If GAC is looking at being a technology-focused company in mobility and automotive, those regions allow them to access intriguing talent to build out their global talent portfolio. GAC's expansion into these markets will give the company access to some of America's most robust and technology-oriented markets in order to build their North American talent and capacity," Zhang said in an email.

Zoia said that it wasn't surprising that GAC is looking to raise its profile worldwide.

"Competing against the world's best automakers outside of China is the best way for GAC or other Chinese automakers to improve the quality and performance of the vehicles they make and gain better access to advanced technology from global suppliers," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

*Korean consumers keep buying Chinese cars*
Chinese cars are popular in South Korea despite a near boycott of Korean brands in China

The Kenbo 600 SUV, the first Chinese passenger car on sale in South Korea, is enjoying major popularity, a stark contrast to Korean carmakers’ struggles in China due to the soured relationship between the two nations caused by a U.S. anti-missile shield.

After Korea decided to deploy a Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) battery China came up with various economic retaliatory measures. Along the same line, Chinese consumers have virtually boycotted Korean automotive brands like Hyundai and Kia. 

However, Korean motorists seemingly decided not to reciprocate as amply demonstrated by the rising sales of the Chinese SUV. 

In order to meet the surging demands, China-Korea Motor, the local importer of the Chinese midsize SUV, plans to import 320 more cars from China by the end of June.

A China-Korea Motor official said the first batch of 120 cars was sold out two weeks after the Kenbo 600 SUV hit the Korean market in January. The Chinese carmaker’s local sales unit immediately imported more but demand outstripped supply. 

China-Korea Motor decided to increase the volume of its monthly imports by almost 60 percent beginning in June. 
China’s fourth-largest carmaker BAIC Motor produces the Kenbo 600 SUV, marketed as the S6 in China. It mounts a 1,498cc gasoline turbo engine that sports a maximum of 147 horsepower with a 21.9-kgf.m torque and combined fuel efficiency of 9.7 kilometers per liter.

The biggest appeal is its low price. 

The Kenbo 600 comes in two models, with a starting price of 19.99 million won (US$16,700) for the Kenbo 600 Modern and 20.99 million won (US$17,720) for the Luxury model.
Initially, industry observers came up with a bleak outlook of the Kenbo 600’s performance in Korea, claiming Korean consumers are not convinced of the durability and safety of made-in-China cars.

There were also expectations Koreans would not buy Chinese vehicles at a time when Chinese motorists shun Hyundai and Kia cars.

But the SUV model silenced pessimists with its impressive sales.

“Demands for the Kenbo 600 are very high. We are struggling to import enough cars to meet the rising demand,” a China-Korea Motor official.

Encouraged by the early success of the Kenbo 600, China-Korea Motor also plans to introduce a compact SUV model by the end of this year. 

The importer has yet to officially announce the model, but said its price range is expected to be six million won (US$5,316) cheaper than the SsangYong Motor Tivoli, the most popular mini SUV model in Korea. 
“Public sentiment over the THAAD issue seems to be one-sided,” an official of a domestic carmaker said. “Korean carmakers have suffered a great deal of sales losses because of the Chinese government’s trade retaliation as well as Chinese consumers’ anti-Korea sentiments. I guess Korea consumers do not care much about it.” 


http://m.scmp.com/news/asia/east-asia/article/2093925/korean-consumers-keep-buying-chinese-cars

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Nan Yang said:


> *Korean consumers keep buying Chinese cars*
> Chinese cars are popular in South Korea despite a near boycott of Korean brands in China
> 
> The Kenbo 600 SUV, the first Chinese passenger car on sale in South Korea, is enjoying major popularity, a stark contrast to Korean carmakers’ struggles in China due to the soured relationship between the two nations caused by a U.S. anti-missile shield.
> 
> After Korea decided to deploy a Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) battery China came up with various economic retaliatory measures. Along the same line, Chinese consumers have virtually boycotted Korean automotive brands like Hyundai and Kia.
> 
> However, Korean motorists seemingly decided not to reciprocate as amply demonstrated by the rising sales of the Chinese SUV.
> 
> In order to meet the surging demands, China-Korea Motor, the local importer of the Chinese midsize SUV, plans to import 320 more cars from China by the end of June.
> 
> A China-Korea Motor official said the first batch of 120 cars was sold out two weeks after the Kenbo 600 SUV hit the Korean market in January. The Chinese carmaker’s local sales unit immediately imported more but demand outstripped supply.
> 
> China-Korea Motor decided to increase the volume of its monthly imports by almost 60 percent beginning in June.
> China’s fourth-largest carmaker BAIC Motor produces the Kenbo 600 SUV, marketed as the S6 in China. It mounts a 1,498cc gasoline turbo engine that sports a maximum of 147 horsepower with a 21.9-kgf.m torque and combined fuel efficiency of 9.7 kilometers per liter.
> 
> The biggest appeal is its low price.
> 
> The Kenbo 600 comes in two models, with a starting price of 19.99 million won (US$16,700) for the Kenbo 600 Modern and 20.99 million won (US$17,720) for the Luxury model.
> Initially, industry observers came up with a bleak outlook of the Kenbo 600’s performance in Korea, claiming Korean consumers are not convinced of the durability and safety of made-in-China cars.
> 
> There were also expectations Koreans would not buy Chinese vehicles at a time when Chinese motorists shun Hyundai and Kia cars.
> 
> But the SUV model silenced pessimists with its impressive sales.
> 
> “Demands for the Kenbo 600 are very high. We are struggling to import enough cars to meet the rising demand,” a China-Korea Motor official.
> 
> Encouraged by the early success of the Kenbo 600, China-Korea Motor also plans to introduce a compact SUV model by the end of this year.
> 
> The importer has yet to officially announce the model, but said its price range is expected to be six million won (US$5,316) cheaper than the SsangYong Motor Tivoli, the most popular mini SUV model in Korea.
> “Public sentiment over the THAAD issue seems to be one-sided,” an official of a domestic carmaker said. “Korean carmakers have suffered a great deal of sales losses because of the Chinese government’s trade retaliation as well as Chinese consumers’ anti-Korea sentiments. I guess Korea consumers do not care much about it.”
> 
> 
> http://m.scmp.com/news/asia/east-asia/article/2093925/korean-consumers-keep-buying-chinese-cars



Interesting, and promising, especially under new and more rational Korean government.

Haval's SUVs would also perform well there, I bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> Let's hope the share of domestic producers will climb over 70% of the total in a decade. That would mean a huge domestic auto sector that provides millions of well-paying jobs.



China already has almost all of the cars produced locally. So there won't be any additional million of jobs.


----------



## TaiShang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> China already has almost all of the cars produced locally. So there won't be any additional million of jobs.



More than half of it are joint ventures. The complete manufacturing chain, including innovative technologies, designing and know how need to be domestically sourced. This will create new industries/sectors and generate new jobs. Not just assembly jobs and retailing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## powastick

*Chinese carmaker Geely to acquire Proton*




PARIS/BEIJING: Chinese automaker Geely has agreed to buy struggling Malaysian manufacturer Proton from DRB-Hicom, sources said on Tuesday, beating out rival bidder PSA Group.

Zhejiang Geely Holding Group, which controls Hong Kong-based Geely Automobile and Sweden's Volvo Car Group, will acquire *49 percent *of Proton, the sources said. Proton also controls British sports car maker Lotus.

Spokespeople for DRB-Hicom could not immediately be reached for comment after office hours in Kuala Lumpur. The group earlier asked for trading in its shares to be suspended pending an announcement.

Proton, founded in 1983 by former Malaysian premier Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad, received 1.5 billion ringgit ($338.2 million) in government aid last year on condition that it pursue a turnaround plan and seek a foreign partner.


Other potential bidders have included PSA, the Paris-based maker of Peugeot and Citroen cars, its domestic rival Renault and Japan's Suzuki Motor Corp.

PSA, whose Chief Executive Carlos Tavares had said Proton would be a good fit, did not immediately return calls and messages seeking comment.

*Proton re-badges cars *from foreign manufacturers to sell in the local market, but its quality has declined in recent years. The company has two Malaysian plants with an annual capacity of 400,000 cars, currently running far below maximum output.

An earlier attempt in 2007 to woo new partners for Proton foundered on the Malaysian government's refusal to allow foreign bidders to acquire control.

Geely's investment would help Proton grow its sales overseas and recover some of the global presence it has lost in recent years, people familiar with the bidding process told Reuters in February.

By offering some of its own technology, Geely hopes to lift Proton's sales in right hand-drive markets including Malaysia, the United Kingdom, India and Australia, they said.

The success of midsize Geely models such as the GC9 sedan and Boyue SUV helped to grow the brand's China sales by 50 percent last year to 765,851 vehicles. - Reuters
Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...acquire-malaysias-proton/#3Y10m48eW4sKT7t9.99

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kankan326

Geely needs to redesign its logo.


----------



## GS Zhou

Chinese car makers are now increasingly interested to penetrate to the ASEAN market. 
- SAIC is very active in the Thailand market. It sold about 10,000 cars in Thailand 2016, and expect to sell 20,000 units in 2017. Considering it is just SAIC's 4th year in the Thailand market, the performance is nice. 

- Wuling will start the operation of its Indonesia plant by year-end 2017. Wuling is specialized in compact segment MPV or van. Toyota right now is obviously charging an unreasonable premium from this segment in Indonesia. For example, the Toyota Avanza, 100PS in power, 4.2m in length, needs at least USD 15k in the Indonesia market; but an equivalent model from Wuling, e.g. Wuling Hongguang (五菱宏光), 110PS in power, 4.4m in length, is priced at 7k USD in the China market. Wuling has the potential to gain a big market share from Toyota Avanza. And the Indonesian consumers could also be benefited from Wuling's entry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> Zhejiang Geely Holding Group, which controls Hong Kong-based Geely Automobile and Sweden's Volvo Car Group, will acquire *49 percent *of Proton, the sources said. Proton also controls British sports car maker Lotus.



So, the management will stay in the Proton Holding Group?

Why not buy/sell controlling stake?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

TaiShang said:


> So, the management will stay in the Proton Holding Group?
> 
> Why not buy/sell controlling stake?


No idea, its not being revealed. You can guess.

Geely will fully takeover Lotus. Their engines are terrible. The only thing worth is the brand. In Malaysia perspective, they want to protect their own bumiputera.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_Cars





*DRB-Hicom to sell 49.9% in Proton to Geely Holding*

PUTRAJAYA: DRB-Hicom Bhd is selling a 49.9% stake in loss-making Proton Holdings Bhd to China-based Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co., Ltd (Geely Holding).

DRB-Hicom said on Wednesday it had reached an agreement for the sale of the stake. Both parties expect to sign the Definitive Agreement in July 2017. It currently owns 100% of the manufacturer of the first national car.
*
“The deal will also see Proton sell its entire equity in British carmaker Lotus to Geely Holding, which will see the group exit the sports car segment,” *DRB-Hicom said.

The two parties signed the agreement in Putrajaya, witnessed by Second Finance Minister Datuk Seri Johari Abdul Ghani.

The deal will enable Proton tap into Geely Holding’s vast range of platforms and powertrains, and will also enable Proton to have access to existing markets of the Chinese carmaker, as well as right-hand drive markets in South-east Asia.

The deal with Proton will offer Geely access into the key Asean market, and also R&D and manufacturing presence in the region.

DRB-Hicom group managing director, Datuk Seri Syed Faisal Albar says the Proton brand will remain present and will grow significantly with the new foreign strategic partner on board.

“Our intention was always to ensure the revitalization of the Proton nameplate. It was Malaysia’s first national car brand and has more than 30 years of history. This deal will be the catalyst to elevate a brand that Malaysians resonate with,” said Syed Faisal.

Geely Holdings, which also owns Volvo Car Corporation and The London Taxi Company, is one of the leading passenger vehicle carmakers in China.

Geely Holdings has facilities across the globe, including 16 manufacturing plants, seven design studios and five research & development centres.

Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...-proton-to-geely-holding/#Xa5psUA9qrHSbte6.99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> So, the management will stay in the Proton Holding Group?
> 
> Why not buy/sell controlling stake?


Perhaps local law or policy (investment rules) set thresholds on foreign ownership in some sectors? Anyway this is not uncommon. In practice, management control can still be appointed by minority stakeholder in most legal environments (I'm not sure about Malaysia) as long as shakeholders agree as part of deal. Also there are many other technical ways to get around this, lawyers and accountants can get things done, the only question is what the stakeholders want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

Shotgunner51 said:


> Perhaps local law or policy (investment rules) set thresholds on foreign ownership in some sectors? Anyway this is not uncommon. In practice, management control can still be appointed by minority stakeholder in most legal environments (I'm not sure about Malaysia) as long as shakeholders agree as part of deal.


Stirring anti-chinese sentiment here is not in Geely best interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> No idea, its not being revealed. You can guess.
> 
> Geely will fully takeover Lotus. Their engines are terrible. The only thing worth is the brand. In Malaysia perspective, they want to protect their own bumiputera.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_Cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRB-Hicom to sell 49.9% in Proton to Geely Holding*
> 
> PUTRAJAYA: DRB-Hicom Bhd is selling a 49.9% stake in loss-making Proton Holdings Bhd to China-based Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co., Ltd (Geely Holding).
> 
> DRB-Hicom said on Wednesday it had reached an agreement for the sale of the stake. Both parties expect to sign the Definitive Agreement in July 2017. It currently owns 100% of the manufacturer of the first national car.
> *
> “The deal will also see Proton sell its entire equity in British carmaker Lotus to Geely Holding, which will see the group exit the sports car segment,” *DRB-Hicom said.
> 
> The two parties signed the agreement in Putrajaya, witnessed by Second Finance Minister Datuk Seri Johari Abdul Ghani.
> 
> The deal will enable Proton tap into Geely Holding’s vast range of platforms and powertrains, and will also enable Proton to have access to existing markets of the Chinese carmaker, as well as right-hand drive markets in South-east Asia.
> 
> The deal with Proton will offer Geely access into the key Asean market, and also R&D and manufacturing presence in the region.
> 
> DRB-Hicom group managing director, Datuk Seri Syed Faisal Albar says the Proton brand will remain present and will grow significantly with the new foreign strategic partner on board.
> 
> “Our intention was always to ensure the revitalization of the Proton nameplate. It was Malaysia’s first national car brand and has more than 30 years of history. This deal will be the catalyst to elevate a brand that Malaysians resonate with,” said Syed Faisal.
> 
> Geely Holdings, which also owns Volvo Car Corporation and The London Taxi Company, is one of the leading passenger vehicle carmakers in China.
> 
> Geely Holdings has facilities across the globe, including 16 manufacturing plants, seven design studios and five research & development centres.
> 
> Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...-proton-to-geely-holding/#Xa5psUA9qrHSbte6.99





Shotgunner51 said:


> Perhaps local law or policy (investment rules) set thresholds on foreign ownership in some sectors? Anyway this is not uncommon. In practice, management control can still be appointed by minority stakeholder in most legal environments (I'm not sure about Malaysia) as long as shakeholders agree as part of deal.



It might as well be that the sides wanted to have a performance-based ownership. If partnership with Geely generates value for both sides, then, the share structure may be rearranged for full ownership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

powastick said:


> Stirring anti-chinese sentiment here is not in Geely best interest.


Agree, I guess Geely has hired professionals to advise them on PR or publicity, wish they have hired the good ones!



TaiShang said:


> It might as well be that the sides wanted to have a performance-based ownership. If partnership with Geely generates value for both sides, then, the share structure may be rearranged for full ownership.


Perhaps, but whether shareholding threshold can be removed or not subject to law or policy, it can be quite rigid. Beijing has similar policy, SOE always hold 50%+ stake in JV, retains veto on major resolutions (scope and definition subject to prior agreements made before equity deal), while the foreign partner in-charge of brand management, has strong management influence on operations. In plain language, the majority stakeholder can be a relatively "silent" partner, instead the minority stakeholder can be "actively" managing the JV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

Shotgunner51 said:


> Agree, I guess Geely has hired professionals to advise them on PR or publicity, wish they have hired the good ones!
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but whether shareholding threshold can be removed or not subject to law or policy, it can be quite rigid. Beijing has similar policy, SOE always hold 50%+ stake in JV, retains veto on major resolutions (scope and definition subject to prior agreements made before equity deal), while the foreign partner in-charge of brand management, has strong management influence on operations. In plain language, the majority stakeholder can be a relatively "silent" partner, instead the minority stakeholder can be "actively" managing the JV.


Geely main goal is to qualify for preferrential tariff rates under the ASEAN Free Trade Agreement (AFTA) when exporting to neighbouring ASEAN countries. We are talking about 30% price advantage.


----------



## Shotgunner51

powastick said:


> Geely main goal is to qualify for preferrential tariff rates under the ASEAN Free Trade Agreement (AFTA) when exporting to neighbouring ASEAN countries. We are talking about 30% price advantage.


Yes, if that's the goal, this deal (acquiring stake in Proton) is valuable to Geely's expansion strategy.


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> Geely main goal is to qualify for preferrential tariff rates under the ASEAN Free Trade Agreement (AFTA) when exporting to neighbouring ASEAN countries. We are talking about 30% price advantage.



But isn't there already CAFTA in place since 2002 - and upgraded several times ever since?

These is from import exemption list by Malaysia under CAFTA:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

TaiShang said:


> But isn't there already CAFTA in place since 2002 - and upgraded several times ever since?
> 
> These is from import exemption list by Malaysia under CAFTA:
> 
> View attachment 398945


Common Effective Preferential Tariff (CEPT) requires at least 40% content originates from any Member State. Do you have links for CAFTA? I'm confuse now.

#Edit:
*RULES OF ORIGIN*


In order to enjoy the preferential tariff concession under the ACFTA, the products exported by ASEAN or China must comply with the Rules of Origin (ROO). The two most important requirements under the ROO are the origin criteria and the Operational Certification of Procedures (OCP) for issuance and verification of the Certificate of Origin, Form E.

According to Article 5 of the Trade in Goods Agreement, the current origin criteria imposed under the ACFTA is General ROO 40% Regional Value Content (RVC) and limited application of Product Specific Rules (PSR). The formula for the 40% ACFTA content is calculated as follows:





_The ACFTA content = 100% - Non-ACFTA Materials = at least 40%_


Apart from the General ROO, ASEAN and China have also adopted Product Specific Rules (PSR) for the following products:
textiles and apparel;


plastic products;


footwear products;


iron and steel products;


preserved fish and canned products;


palm oil and ice cream; and


jewelry products.

ASEAN and Chinese exporters/manufacturers now have the flexibility of choosing the most convenient rule in meeting the origin criteria of the products i.e., either 40% Regional Value Content (RVC) or PSR.

To obtain the Certificate of Origin Form E, exporters are also required to fulfill the conditions for the issuance and verification of the Form E. Further improvement on Operational Certificate Procedures (OCP) was carried out to simplify the rules and trading procedures under the ACFTA.
http://fta.miti.gov.my/index.php/pages/view/asean-china


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> Common Effective Preferential Tariff (CEPT) requires at least 40% content originates from any Member State. Do you have links for CAFTA? I'm confuse now.
> 
> #Edit:
> *RULES OF ORIGIN*
> 
> 
> In order to enjoy the preferential tariff concession under the ACFTA, the products exported by ASEAN or China must comply with the Rules of Origin (ROO). The two most important requirements under the ROO are the origin criteria and the Operational Certification of Procedures (OCP) for issuance and verification of the Certificate of Origin, Form E.
> 
> According to Article 5 of the Trade in Goods Agreement, the current origin criteria imposed under the ACFTA is General ROO 40% Regional Value Content (RVC) and limited application of Product Specific Rules (PSR). The formula for the 40% ACFTA content is calculated as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The ACFTA content = 100% - Non-ACFTA Materials = at least 40%_
> 
> 
> Apart from the General ROO, ASEAN and China have also adopted Product Specific Rules (PSR) for the following products:
> textiles and apparel;
> 
> 
> plastic products;
> 
> 
> footwear products;
> 
> 
> iron and steel products;
> 
> 
> preserved fish and canned products;
> 
> 
> palm oil and ice cream; and
> 
> 
> jewelry products.
> 
> ASEAN and Chinese exporters/manufacturers now have the flexibility of choosing the most convenient rule in meeting the origin criteria of the products i.e., either 40% Regional Value Content (RVC) or PSR.
> 
> To obtain the Certificate of Origin Form E, exporters are also required to fulfill the conditions for the issuance and verification of the Form E. Further improvement on Operational Certificate Procedures (OCP) was carried out to simplify the rules and trading procedures under the ACFTA.
> http://fta.miti.gov.my/index.php/pages/view/asean-china
> View attachment 398960



I got the data from here:

http://fta.mofcom.gov.cn/topic/chinaasean.shtml

Scroll down and you will see full text of the agreement.

This website is also very informative:

http://www.cafta.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

*Chinese carmaker’s partnership with Proton to create more job opportunities*





PUTRAJAYA: The entry of a major Chinese carmaker into Proton Holdings Bhd will not only ease its financial woes, but also bring fresh capacity to the group’s underutilised factories.

Zhejiang Geely Automotive Co Ltd plans to turn Malaysia into its global hub to manufacture all of its right-hand drive cars, including its premium Volvo brand.

Geely will take a leadership role in production, sales and marketing. Proton will be responsible for distribution of the brand in Malaysia.

These were among the highlights mentioned at the signing ceremony in Putrajaya between DRB-Hicom, the parent company of Proton, and Geely.


Proton and Geely yesterday signed an agreement that would see Geely take a 49.9% stake in Proton. Both parties have not finalised the price Geely would pay for the stake.

Through the partnership, Geely executive vice-president and chief financial officer Daniel Li said Geely would focus on assisting Proton to sell 500,000 cars in Malaysia and around the region by 2020.









He said Geely would be contributing technology, talent and money to Proton. These include platform-sharing that would see the development of Proton’s first-ever SUV model from Geely’s best selling model – the Boyue.

DRB-Hicom group managing director Datuk Seri Syed Faisal Albar said in the competitive automotive industry, partnership among carmakers globally was common.

A partnership would also further expand Proton’s reach to other markets and give it better economies of scale.

“This partnership with Geely will create more jobs in Proton,” he told reporters yesterday.

Proton has a workforce of about 10,000 which produces about 100,000 cars a year. In 2016, sales of Proton cars dropped 30% to 72,290 units from 102,174 previously.

The company reported a loss of almost RM1bil last year.

Proton’s Tanjung Malim plant, which is designed to produce a million cars every year, will be made a new manufacturing hub for Geely.

Syed Faisal said Proton would relocate its entire production from Shah Alam to Tanjung Malim within five years.

Despite the entry of a new foreign partner, Proton will maintain its national car status. *This means its industrial linkages, including vendors and dealers, will not be affected by the change in shareholding.*








Under the heads of agreement signed between DRB-Hicom and Geely, the Chinese carmaker will take a 49.9% equity interest in Proton and also a controlling stake in Lotus, the British sportscar maker, from Proton.

No financial details were disclosed in the sale of a stake in Proton, while for Lotus, Geely would be paying £51mil (RM284mil) for a 51% stake in Lotus.

Syed Faisal said DRB-Hicom planned to sign a definitive agreement with Geely in July.

Also present at the signing ceremony was Second Finance Minister Datuk Seri Johari Abdul Ghani, who clarified that with the partnership with Geely in place, Proton would need to repay its RM1.25bil soft loan from the Government.

As part of the conditions for the soft loan, Proton was required to collaborate with a well-known strategic partner.

The requirement to collaborate with a well-known strategic partner was imposed on Proton as part of the conditions issued by the Government for its approval of the RM1.25bil soft loan to Proton, in which a bulk of the money was used to pay its vendors.

Separately, Johari said Proton was entitled to a RM1.1bil reimbursement from the Government for its RM3.5bil spent on research and development in the past.

Johari also said there would be no more “subsidy” for Proton from now on, and that the Government would no longer have a golden share in Proton with Geely entering into a partnership with the national carmaker.


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...-on-firm-footing-chinese/#YikBJC8oKwLHC4ph.99

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Proton deal to help Geely rev up in SE Asia market*
By LI FUSHENG | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-25






Models unveil the Lotus 410 sport automobile, produced by Group Lotus Plc, a luxury unit of Proton Holdings Bhd, during the 86th Geneva International Motor Show in Geneva, Switzerland, last year. BLOOMBERG VIA GETTY IMAGES

*Zhejiang-based company to take 49.9% stake in Malaysian carmaker*

Chinese automaker Zhejiang Geely Holding Group is to buy 49.9 percent of Malaysia's largest car manufacturer Proton, with a final agreement expected to be signed in July, a move that will speed up its inroads into the Southeast Asian market.

The forthcoming acquisition is part of a binding contract it signed with Proton's parent company DRB-Hicom, Geely said on Wednesday, although the value of the deal was not released.

*The Chinese automaker, which will be Proton's only foreign partner, will also enjoy a 51 percent share of Lotus*, a British sports carmaker owned by Proton.

Geely said the agreement laid the foundations for a wider framework for it to explore joint synergies in areas such as research and development, manufacturing and market presence.

Proton, founded in 1983 by Malaysian prime minister Mahathir Mohamad, was once one of Malaysia's flagship companies. However, it has been struggling with falling sales in recent years.

*Proton sold around 72,000 cars in 2016, a 54 percent slump from its record high of 158,700 vehicles in 2011.*

Last year, the carmaker received 1.5 billion ringgit ($338.2 million) in government aid on the condition that it pursued a turnaround plan and sought a foreign partner.

In addition to Geely, several other companies expressed interest, including French carmaker PSA Group, Japan's Suzuki Motor Corp and French carmaker Renault Group.

Li Donghui, executive vice-president of Geely, said: "With Proton and Lotus joining the Geely Group portfolio of brands, we strengthen our global footprint and develop a beachhead in Southeast Asia."

Li said Geely will help restore Proton to its former glory with its technology and management resources, and also aim to unleash the full potential of Lotus cars and bring it into a new phase of development.

Lotus has formed a joint venture with a Guangdong-based company to localize production of its cars in China, with the first model set to roll off the assembly line in 2019. But analysts said that Geely's main goal in the short term was to make inroads in Southeast Asia.

Yale Zhang, managing director of consulting firm Automotive Foresight, said acquisition is the best way for Geely to get a foothold in the region that has long been dominated by Japanese brands.

*Proton's manufacturing facilities will also qualify the Chinese automaker to ship vehicles tax-free anywhere among the 10 members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations*, with a combined population of more than 600 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

powastick said:


> Proton has a workforce of about 10,000 which produces about 100,000 cars a year. I


What a non impressive workforce ! Native Malaysian are a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Dr M cries over Proton deal with Chinese firm*

Malay Mail Online - Thursday May 25, 2017 12:27 PM GMT+8





Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad said he could not be proud of Proton’s future success because it would no longer
belong to him or to Malaysia. — Picture by Yusof Mat Isa​
*KUALA LUMPUR, May 25 ― Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad lamented today over the sale of a 49.9 per cent stake in Malaysia’s national carmaker Proton, once the country’s source of pride, to Chinese automaker Zhejiang Geely Holding Group.*

The former prime minister, who had founded Proton Holdings in 1983 in a bid to turn Malaysia into an industrialised powerhouse, said he could not be proud of Proton’s future success because it would no longer belong to him or to Malaysia.

“_I am a sissy. I cry even if Malaysians are dry-eyed. My child is lost. And soon my country. Please excuse me,_” Dr Mahathir wrote on his blog.

“_Proton the child of my brain has been sold. It is probably the beginning of the great sell-out. The process is inexorable. No other way can we earn the billions to pay our debts. The only way is to sell our assets. And eventually we will lose our country, a great country no doubt, but owned by others,_” added the country’s longest serving prime minister.

*The deal between Proton parent DRB-Hicom and Geely was announced yesterday, with Second Finance Minister Datuk Seri Johari Abdul Ghani saying that Proton would remain a national car because Proton would still have a majority hold of 50.1 per cent.*

International newswire Reuters reported that *Geely was expected to offer Proton some vehicle technologies in order to grow its sales overseas and to recover some of the global presence Proton had lost in recent years.*

Proton reportedly dominated the domestic market by 74 per cent in 1993 at its peak, but saw its market share dwindle to around 15 per cent currently due to low-quality cars, poor after-sales service and tough competition from foreign automakers.

Dr Mahathir said he was certain that Proton would now be sold all over the world.

“_It will be like Singapore. Malaysians are proud of this great city-state. If it had not been sold it would be, perhaps, as well developed as Kuala Kedah or Kuala Perlis. Then we cannot be proud of Singapore,_” he said.

“_Now we can be proud of Proton. With money and superior technology it will compete with Rolls Royce and Bentley. But I cannot be proud of its success. I cannot be proud of the success of something that does not belong to me or my country. Maybe other Malaysians will, but not me,_” added the *91-year-old*.

* * * * *

Read like a lament from a senile personality, rather out of touch with reality. Folks should ask Dr. M whether he likes more seeing the slow but sure demise of the car manufacturer crushed by the Japanese automotive in its own home court... what pride is left out in dealing with a dead entity??? 

Now you see why the sale is just 49.9%?  Just for a very obvious reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

samsara said:


> *Dr M cries over Proton deal with Chinese firm*
> 
> Malay Mail Online - Thursday May 25, 2017 12:27 PM GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad said he could not be proud of Proton’s future success because it would no longer
> belong to him or to Malaysia. — Picture by Yusof Mat Isa​
> *KUALA LUMPUR, May 25 ― Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad lamented today over the sale of a 49.9 per cent stake in Malaysia’s national carmaker Proton, once the country’s source of pride, to Chinese automaker Zhejiang Geely Holding Group.*
> 
> The former prime minister, who had founded Proton Holdings in 1983 in a bid to turn Malaysia into an industrialised powerhouse, said he could not be proud of Proton’s future success because it would no longer belong to him or to Malaysia.
> 
> “_I am a sissy. I cry even if Malaysians are dry-eyed. My child is lost. And soon my country. Please excuse me,_” Dr Mahathir wrote on his blog.
> 
> “_Proton the child of my brain has been sold. It is probably the beginning of the great sell-out. The process is inexorable. No other way can we earn the billions to pay our debts. The only way is to sell our assets. And eventually we will lose our country, a great country no doubt, but owned by others,_” added the country’s longest serving prime minister.
> 
> *The deal between Proton parent DRB-Hicom and Geely was announced yesterday, with Second Finance Minister Datuk Seri Johari Abdul Ghani saying that Proton would remain a national car because Proton would still have a majority hold of 50.1 per cent.*
> 
> International newswire Reuters reported that *Geely was expected to offer Proton some vehicle technologies in order to grow its sales overseas and to recover some of the global presence Proton had lost in recent years.*
> 
> Proton reportedly dominated the domestic market by 74 per cent in 1993 at its peak, but saw its market share dwindle to around 15 per cent currently due to low-quality cars, poor after-sales service and tough competition from foreign automakers.
> 
> Dr Mahathir said he was certain that Proton would now be sold all over the world.
> 
> “_It will be like Singapore. Malaysians are proud of this great city-state. If it had not been sold it would be, perhaps, as well developed as Kuala Kedah or Kuala Perlis. Then we cannot be proud of Singapore,_” he said.
> 
> “_Now we can be proud of Proton. With money and superior technology it will compete with Rolls Royce and Bentley. But I cannot be proud of its success. I cannot be proud of the success of something that does not belong to me or my country. Maybe other Malaysians will, but not me,_” added the 91-year-old.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> Read like a lament from a senile personality, rather out of touch with reality. Folks should ask Dr. M whether he likes more seeing the slowly but sure demise of the car manufacturer crushed by the Japanese automotive in its own home court... what pride left dealing with a corpse???
> 
> Now does one grasp it why the sale is just 49.9%? D Just for a very obvious reason.


His blog link. If you are interested.
http://chedet.cc/?p=2524

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Geely Acquires 49.9% of Malaysia’s Proton, Controlling Stake in Lotus*

May 24, 2017 Alan Harman *| *WardsAuto

*The Chinese automaker beats out PSA Group in months-long bidding for the financially beleaguered Malaysian automaker, giving it entre to markets in the ASEAN region.*





*Proton joins Volvo in Geely’s growing brand collection.*

After 34 years trying to drive Malaysia into the heady realms of the global vehicle industry, the country’s money-losing first national car company is ceding control to Chinese giant Zhejiang Geely Holding Group.

Owner DRB-Hicom is selling 49.9% of Proton to the Chinese manufacturer and also is discarding all of Proton’s 100% holding in British sports car manufacturer Lotus.

Geely will take a 51% stake in Lotus, and DRB-Hicom is quitting the sport car business by selling the other 49% to Etika Automotif.

No price was given for Geely’s investment in the joint venture.

“Both parties expect to sign the definitive agreement in July,” a DRB-Hicom statement says.

This will follow regulatory and shareholder approval.

The deal allows Geely a fast entrance into the Southeast Asia region, while Proton sees the Chinese automaker as its route to recovery after annual losses of about RM1 billion ($233 million).

Proton will gain access to the Chinese manufacturer’s existing markets. Geely’s holdings around the world include 16 manufacturing plants, seven design studios and five R&D centers.

Geely gets an instant R&D and manufacturing presence in the ASEAN region as well as access to Proton’s two underused manufacturing plants with their combined capacity of 400,000 units a year.

“The deal will enable Proton to tap into Geely Holding’s vast range of platforms and powertrains and will also enable Proton to have access to existing markets of the Chinese carmaker, as well as right-hand-drive markets in Southeast Asia,” DRB-Hicom says.

DRB-Hicom Managing Director Faisal Albar predicts Proton will grow significantly with its new foreign strategic partner (FSP).

“Our intention was always to ensure the revitalization of the Proton nameplate,” Faisal says. “It was Malaysia’s first national car brand and has more than 30 years of history. This deal will be the catalyst to elevate a brand that Malaysians resonate with.”

Geely says the alliance will allow it and Proton to explore joint synergies in areas such as R&D, manufacturing and marketing.

The Chinese automaker says it is committed to supporting the transformation of Proton and Lotus with its expertise, and aims to build Proton into the most competitive brand in Malaysia and a leading brand in Southeast Asia.

Geely also sees a route through Proton to boosting deliveries in right-hand-drive markets including Malaysia, the U.K., India and Australia.

“With Proton and Lotus joining the Geely Group portfolio of brands, we strengthen our global foot print and develop a beachhead in Southeast Asia,” Geely Executive Vice President and Chief Financial Officer Donghui Li says in a statement. “We will fully respect the brand’s history and culture to restore Proton to its former glory with the support of Geely’s innovative technology and management resources.

“We also aim to unleash the full potential of Lotus Cars and bring it into a new phase of development, thanks to our experience accumulated through Volvo Car’s revitalization.” Li says.

Geely’s selection as Proton’s FSP comes after two months of intense negotiations that twice saw Geely announce to the international media that it had quit the talks with DRB-Hicom.

The battle for Proton began when it was forced to ask the Malaysian government for a RM1.5 billion ($349.3-million) soft loan last year so it could pay its vendors.

Prime Minister Najib Razak approved the loan on condition Proton sign up with a foreign strategic partner.

In the end, it came down to a faceoff between France’s PSA Group, which owns Peugeot, Citroen, DS, Opel and Vauxhall, and Geely, which owns Sweden’s Volvo and Britain’s London Taxi.

Proton, although now unsuccessful, is in a growing auto market – the 10-country ASEAN free-trade region – with its increasingly affluent population of more than 600 million people.

PSA wants a factory for its ASEAN market either in Indonesia, Thailand or Malaysia. Starting from scratch would see a $2-billion cost to buy land, build a factory and train several thousand staff. It also could take three to five years.

The French automaker saw Proton – the only full-fledged auto manufacturer in the region –as the way to short-circuit that laborious route. The Malaysian company has 30 years of experience in research and development, design, marketing, sales and distribution. It also has a full vendor and supplier network.

China-based Geely, whose domestic sales rose 50% last year to 765,851 units, has a strong European brand in Volvo, but is weak in the ASEAN region.

The JV agreement says DRB-Hicom and Geely will establish a 10-year business plan for the Proton Group that will include new models to be launched, capital expenditure projections, manufacturing and sales targets, technology licenses and royalties.

The business plan sets a goal of becoming the leading automaker in Malaysia by market share, being at least the third-leading automaker in ASEAN by market share and the Proton Group being in a positive EBITDA position and profitable as soon as practically possible.

“The proposed joint venture, when implemented, is intended to enable the Proton Group to increase its manufacturing capacity, elevate brand confidence, penetrate global markets especially in Southeast Asia, and leverage on Geely’s advanced technology, extensive business network and global best practices,” the agreement says.

It says Geely’s wealth of knowledge and its extensive network of partnership, collaborations and joint ventures in the automotive industry over the years puts it in a position to assist Proton in its drive to improve its market position.

“In particular, the participation of Geely, a fast-growing automotive player, as the (strategic partner) of Proton Holdings is expected to further strengthen and improve Proton Group’s operations in terms of improved manufacturing systems and effective distribution networks and, more importantly, enhance its presence in regional markets,” the agreement says.

Both sides say the proposed deal is expected to create business synergies and opportunities for DRB-Hicom, Geely and Proton.

“The company (DRB-Hicom) intends to safeguard the recognition of Proton as Malaysia’s original national car company while building and enhancing Malaysia’s national automotive industry and facilitating the goal of making Malaysia a preferred automotive hub in Southeast Asia capable of rivalling neighboring countries in the region,” the agreement states.

_The Star_ newspaper reports the government will reimburse Proton Holdings RM1.1 billion ($256.2 million) as a grant for money spent on R&D in the past, adding after that there will be no more subsidies for Proton.

_The Edge_ newspaper, which first reported Geely as the winner in the competition for Proton, earlier said the government had given Proton a new line of credit of RM1.7 billion ($395.9 million) after the first loan was used up paying vendors.

It is a far cry from the heady days of 1983 when Proton was established by the government of then-Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad.

It began life building rebadged Mitsubishi vehicles, and by 1985 it had 47% of the Malaysian market. This grew to 65% in 1987. Its glory days peaked in 1993 at 74%.

By 2006, it had lost its market lead to Perodua, the second Malaysian car manufacturer, which has dominated the market since.

“Malaysia has a unique industrial asset which cannot survive in a small domestic market, but can play a lynchpin role as the ASEAN anchor of a larger global auto group,” the government news agency _Bernama _reported earlier.

The agency said what Proton brought to the table was the ability to catapult the chosen foreign strategic partner with its collection of car marques into the ASEAN market.

“The big question is, which (potential partner) values Proton more and is willing to cobble together a long-term deal that makes it attractive for Proton to look east to Geely or leap west in embracing PSA?” _Bernama_ reported.

The answer is in – it was Geely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> “_I am a sissy. I cry even if Malaysians are dry-eyed. My child is lost. And soon my country. Please excuse me,_” Dr Mahathir wrote on his blog.
> 
> “_Proton the child of my brain has been sold. It is probably the beginning of the great sell-out. The process is inexorable. No other way can we earn the billions to pay our debts. The only way is to sell our assets. And eventually we will lose our country, a great country no doubt, but owned by others,_” added the country’s longest serving prime minister.



We study regionalism a lot in the classes, and Mahathir always comes in handy when talking about exclusive regionalism from 1997. I believed he was a very smart and visionary leader.

I still believe so and I adore his EAEC proposal. He has always been a proponent of East Asian exclusive regionalization. 

But his emotional lines are a bit of a surprise to me. Of course, he laments at the sell-out, not necessarily at the buyer (the French and others had also placed bids, and if not Geely, some other foreigner would buy the company), but Dr. Mahathir should nonetheless be glad that the company was bought by a China company which is known for its successful turn-around with another dying brand, Volvo Cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## powastick

TaiShang said:


> We study regionalism a lot in the classes, and Mahathir always comes in handy when talking about exclusive regionalism from 1997. I believed he was a very smart and visionary leader.
> 
> I still believe so and I adore his EAEC proposal. He has always been a proponent of East Asian exclusive regionalization.
> 
> But his emotional lines are a bit of a surprise to me. Of course, he laments at the sell-out, not necessarily at the buyer (the French and others had also placed bids, and if not Geely, some other foreigner would buy the company), but Dr. Mahathir should nonetheless be glad that the company was bought by a China company which is known for its successful turn-around with another dying brand, Volvo Cars.


China should send someone to meet with him if there is any respect left. After all, he is 91 year old man.


----------



## Mista

samsara said:


> “_It will be like Singapore. Malaysians are proud of this great city-state. If it had not been sold it would be, perhaps, as well developed as Kuala Kedah or Kuala Perlis. Then we cannot be proud of Singapore,_” he said.



That's a weird comparison. It's like saying he would be proud of Kuala Kedah/Perlis even after billions poured into the state and it's still an underdeveloped town. Same with Proton. He would rather have a failed company supported by the state, rather than selling it to others who will make it great. That's just egoistic rather than pragmatic.


----------



## GS Zhou

The story of Proton shows the complexity of the automobile industry. It is not that difficult to invest 1B or 2B USD to establish a modern car plant with 200k or 300k units of capacity. The real challenge is to consecutively design and produce competitive car models with appropriate quality, cost and specification. To achieve this, you need to own a competitive domestic valuechain to support the car plant, from raw materials supplies (e.g. steel), to the production of different parts, be it metal parts, electronics, plastics, or rubber parts. That's why only few countries could have their own "National Car Company".

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

samsara said:


> *Dr M cries over Proton deal with Chinese firm*
> 
> Malay Mail Online - Thursday May 25, 2017 12:27 PM GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad said he could not be proud of Proton’s future success because it would no longer
> belong to him or to Malaysia. — Picture by Yusof Mat Isa​
> *KUALA LUMPUR, May 25 ― Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad lamented today over the sale of a 49.9 per cent stake in Malaysia’s national carmaker Proton, once the country’s source of pride, to Chinese automaker Zhejiang Geely Holding Group.*
> 
> The former prime minister, who had founded Proton Holdings in 1983 in a bid to turn Malaysia into an industrialised powerhouse, said he could not be proud of Proton’s future success because it would no longer belong to him or to Malaysia.
> 
> “_I am a sissy. I cry even if Malaysians are dry-eyed. My child is lost. And soon my country. Please excuse me,_” Dr Mahathir wrote on his blog.
> 
> “_Proton the child of my brain has been sold. It is probably the beginning of the great sell-out. The process is inexorable. No other way can we earn the billions to pay our debts. The only way is to sell our assets. And eventually we will lose our country, a great country no doubt, but owned by others,_” added the country’s longest serving prime minister.
> 
> *The deal between Proton parent DRB-Hicom and Geely was announced yesterday, with Second Finance Minister Datuk Seri Johari Abdul Ghani saying that Proton would remain a national car because Proton would still have a majority hold of 50.1 per cent.*
> 
> International newswire Reuters reported that *Geely was expected to offer Proton some vehicle technologies in order to grow its sales overseas and to recover some of the global presence Proton had lost in recent years.*
> 
> Proton reportedly dominated the domestic market by 74 per cent in 1993 at its peak, but saw its market share dwindle to around 15 per cent currently due to low-quality cars, poor after-sales service and tough competition from foreign automakers.
> 
> Dr Mahathir said he was certain that Proton would now be sold all over the world.
> 
> “_It will be like Singapore. Malaysians are proud of this great city-state. If it had not been sold it would be, perhaps, as well developed as Kuala Kedah or Kuala Perlis. Then we cannot be proud of Singapore,_” he said.
> 
> “_Now we can be proud of Proton. With money and superior technology it will compete with Rolls Royce and Bentley. But I cannot be proud of its success. I cannot be proud of the success of something that does not belong to me or my country. Maybe other Malaysians will, but not me,_” added the *91-year-old*.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> Read like a lament from a senile personality, rather out of touch with reality. Folks should ask Dr. M whether he likes more seeing the slow but sure demise of the car manufacturer crushed by the Japanese automotive in its own home court... what pride is left out in dealing with a dead entity???
> 
> Now you see why the sale is just 49.9%?  Just for a very obvious reason.


Its his own doing and his predecessor that killed Malaysia future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*PSA在华全面受挫 神龙前四月销量“半折腰”*
*2017-05-24 10:11:00*
PSA集团（标致雪铁龙集团）发布的数据显示，其4月全球销量为24万辆，同比下滑8.1%。PSA全球销量下滑，与中国市场的惨淡表现不无关系。根据东风集团官方发布的4月份销量数据，神龙公司4月在华共计售出22225辆，同比下降45%；1至4月份销量为102523辆，同比下降47.74%。而DS品牌4月份仅售出228辆。PSA在华全面受挫，可谓是“半折腰”。其中，标致品牌4月份在全球共计售出15.59万辆，同比增长6.6%。而其在中国及东南亚市场的销量对比另外两大品牌来说跌幅最小，但也达到了49%，4月份仅售出1.45万辆。雪铁龙品牌4月份的境遇更加惨淡，在全球共计售出8.05万辆，同比下滑24.2%。其在中国及东南亚市场、欧洲市场、拉美市都面临着不同程度的下滑，跌幅分别达到63.1%、16.2%和3.9%。DS品牌4月份在全球共计售出3600辆，同比跌幅达到58.8%。DS品牌全球销量当中大部分是来自欧洲市场，共计售出3200辆，同比下滑53.6%。（记者 和玲）

*PSA in China in full setback, Jan-April sales halves YOY*
2017-05-24 10:11:00
The PSA group (aks *PSA Peugeot Citroën*) released data showing that its global sales in April were 240,000 vehicles, down 8.1% from a year earlier. PSA global sales decline is related to the dismal performance in the Chinese market. According to the Dongfeng Group's official sales figures for April, the company sold 22,225 vehicles in China in April, down 45% from 1 to April and 102,523 in sales, down 47.74% per cent year-on-year. The DS brand sold only 228 vehicles in April. PSA's total setback in China is "50 percent waist". Among them, the Peugeot brand in April in the world total sold 155,900 vehicles, year-on-year growth of 6.6%. Its sales in China and South-east Asia were the smallest in comparison with the other two brands, but it also reached 49%, selling only 14,500 vehicles in April. The Citroen brand's April situation was even bleaker, with 80,500 vehicles sold globally, down 24.2% per cent year-on-year. It faces varying degrees of decline in China and Southeast Asian markets, European markets and Latin America, with declines of 63.1%, 16.2% and 3.9% per cent respectively. The DS brand sold 3,600 vehicles globally in April, up from 58.8% per cent year-on-year. The majority of the DS brand's global sales are from the European market, with a total of 3,200 vehicles sold, down 53.6% per cent year-on-year. (Reporter Ling)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Shotgunner51 said:


> *PSA在华全面受挫 神龙前四月销量“半折腰”*
> *2017-05-24 10:11:00*
> PSA集团（标致雪铁龙集团）发布的数据显示，其4月全球销量为24万辆，同比下滑8.1%。PSA全球销量下滑，与中国市场的惨淡表现不无关系。根据东风集团官方发布的4月份销量数据，神龙公司4月在华共计售出22225辆，同比下降45%；1至4月份销量为102523辆，同比下降47.74%。而DS品牌4月份仅售出228辆。PSA在华全面受挫，可谓是“半折腰”。其中，标致品牌4月份在全球共计售出15.59万辆，同比增长6.6%。而其在中国及东南亚市场的销量对比另外两大品牌来说跌幅最小，但也达到了49%，4月份仅售出1.45万辆。雪铁龙品牌4月份的境遇更加惨淡，在全球共计售出8.05万辆，同比下滑24.2%。其在中国及东南亚市场、欧洲市场、拉美市都面临着不同程度的下滑，跌幅分别达到63.1%、16.2%和3.9%。DS品牌4月份在全球共计售出3600辆，同比跌幅达到58.8%。DS品牌全球销量当中大部分是来自欧洲市场，共计售出3200辆，同比下滑53.6%。（记者 和玲）
> 
> *PSA in China in full setback, Jan-April sales halves YOY*
> 2017-05-24 10:11:00
> The PSA group (aks *PSA Peugeot Citroën*) released data showing that its global sales in April were 240,000 vehicles, down 8.1% from a year earlier. PSA global sales decline is related to the dismal performance in the Chinese market. According to the Dongfeng Group's official sales figures for April, the company sold 22,225 vehicles in China in April, down 45% from 1 to April and 102,523 in sales, down 47.74% per cent year-on-year. The DS brand sold only 228 vehicles in April. PSA's total setback in China is "50 percent waist". Among them, the Peugeot brand in April in the world total sold 155,900 vehicles, year-on-year growth of 6.6%. Its sales in China and South-east Asia were the smallest in comparison with the other two brands, but it also reached 49%, selling only 14,500 vehicles in April. The Citroen brand's April situation was even bleaker, with 80,500 vehicles sold globally, down 24.2% per cent year-on-year. It faces varying degrees of decline in China and Southeast Asian markets, European markets and Latin America, with declines of 63.1%, 16.2% and 3.9% per cent respectively. The DS brand sold 3,600 vehicles globally in April, up from 58.8% per cent year-on-year. The majority of the DS brand's global sales are from the European market, with a total of 3,200 vehicles sold, down 53.6% per cent year-on-year. (Reporter Ling)


Would this have something to do with Chinese auto makers making better cars amd listening to what the consumers want?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Jlaw said:


> Would this have something to do with Chinese auto makers making better cars amd listening to what the consumers want?


I suppose so, China overall market volume expands by 5% YOY, Peugeot-Citroen has been fading but still shocking to see them drop by 50%. Chinese automakers are fast gaining market shares, Geely is best example, BYD and Haval also perform well. I expect current market leader Volkswagen will soon be displaced due to mediocre products and techs (half of their global volume comes from China), the only question is who will be new leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Would this have something to do with Chinese auto makers making better cars amd listening to what the consumers want?



Plus PSA cars, along with most US models, are horribly ugly and cheap looking. I would argue that most China made SUVs are now on par with the (very few) best in their segments.

Now, I think, they are catching up on sedan segment, as well. Changan, for instance, is churning out excellent passenger cars, recently. This is probably why foreign brands are feeling the heat. SUV domination has been only a start. I think the real killing will be done in sedan segment. 

A repetition of what is going on with the smart phone industry. Even apple is not saved from the slaughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Thunder Power to join electric car race in China*
By Li Fusheng | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-05-25





Thunder Power Chairman and CEO Wellen Sham gives a speech on May 23 in Beijing. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Thunder Power, a Hong Kong-based startup carmaker, has debuted its brand in Beijing, unveiling ambitious plans to tap into the world's largest new-energy vehicle market.

It has been 21 months since the startup premiered its first concept vehicle at the 2015 Frankfurt International Motor Show.

*A prototype electric sedan shown on May 23 features a 125 kWh battery capacity, providing a range of up to 650 km, a new benchmark in the EV industry. Half an hour charging will enable it to run 300 km, according to the carmaker.*

The range is the result of its lightweight body, low air drag and more efficient battery pack, according to its Chairman & CEO Wellen Sham, a Chinese American born in Hong Kong.

With a choice of motor options available, the sedan offers system power of up to 430kW, ensuring no compromises in driving pleasure for tomorrow's striving consumer.

Sham said Thunder Power's core competence lies in its proprietary technologies in the fields of battery management, thermal management and chassis technologies.

*With over 350 patents filed in the US and China, more than 70 have already been granted, including a modular chassis system which allows the development of future models in different segments in a faster and more cost-effective way than the traditional approach.*






Thunder Power shows its prototype sedan on May 23 in Beijing. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Production is due to start for Asian markets in late 2018 at its plant in Ganzhou, Jiangxi province —* the result of a multibillion yuan partnership with a local industrial fund.*

By 2022, the plant's production capacity is expected to reach 100,000 units a year, with its total investment to reach 7.2 billion yuan ($1.05 billion).

Sham said Thunder Power has also commissioned JP Morgan to finance $500 million for its development.

Christopher Nicoll, the carmaker's sales and marketing director, said the company will take a city-by-city approach and first target at non-first time car owners.

The automotive veteran, who worked at Jaguar Land Rover and Fiat, said the brand will build a network of 100 dealerships by 2021 in China and 50 dealerships in Europe.

Thunder Power has recently signed an agreement with the Catalan authorities in Spain to build its European manufacturing site in the country.

When asked about future products, Sham said they will feature more cutting-edge applications.

"Our next generation of products will continue to focus on incorporating technology to enhance the driving experience, but some of the key focal points will be to converge a selection of applications, electrification and autonomous driving capabilities, such as optimizing 3D parking and integrating biometric sensors."

@Chinese-Dragon , @grey boy 2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## powastick

*‘Geely to help Proton drive into future’*
BY AMANDA YEAP





IPOH: The decision by Proton to embark on a partnership with China’s Zheijiang Geely Automotive Co Ltd is timely because cars are predicted to be next in line to undergo sweeping innovations.

International Trade and Industry Minister II Datuk Seri Ong Ka Chuan said that in light of Industrial Revolution 4.0, bringing in Geely as Proton’s strategic partner would ensure the Malaysian company’s survival as cars increasingly adopt digital technology.

Industrial Revolution 4.0, or Industry 4.0, is the current trend of automation and data exchange in manufacturing technologies which include cyber-physical systems, the Internet of Things and cloud computing.

“After attending the Hannover Messe, the world’s biggest trade fair for industrial technology, I learned that self-driving cars are the next big thing.


“This means that you are looking at a future where cars will have no steering wheel.

“With just the touch of a panel, the car will bring you to your destination,” Ong said after witnessing the swearing-in of the new committee of the Perak Chinese Cemeteries Management Association yesterday.

He said Geely would be Proton’s channel to embracing technological innovations.

“I’m not saying to expect Proton to be a frontliner in this, but at least with a strategic partner it can move along with the times,” he added.

He said Geely would also open a new market for Proton, which was important for the national carmaker’s survival.

He said it was not a decision made purely in favour of China.

“Over the years, it’s been no secret that Proton accumulated losses and will need a big market to cater to in order to settle all the debts. This is the reality.

“Proton only narrowly met its sales target of 580,000 units last year, while Chinese brands sold 28 million units,” he said.

In view of its small volume, Ong said it would be difficult for Proton to fund sophisticated research and development initiatives.

*“We need a larger market for things to work out. The Industrial Revolution 4.0 is all about innovation. We can’t do it ourselves, which is why working with advanced nations is our best bet,” he added.*


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...-ong-partnership-will-en/#umKFJy1wL5uB6hl0.99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*China automakers rally, leave Japan counterparts in the dust*
*Mainland motor stocks rally again and continue to set the pace this year amid a boom in vehicle sales*

*Mainland automakers roared forward on Monday as shares of Guangzhou Automobile Group jumped the most in a month after the company reported that total vehicle sales in May surged by more than 20%.

Investors cheered Guangzhou Automobile’s announcement after market close on Friday that vehicle sales in May increased to 165,505 from 135,389 in the same period last year. The automaker has sold 792,457 vehicles so far this year. It climbed by 4.7% on Monday to HK$13.32, with more than HK$500 million (US$64.1 million) worth of shares changing hands.
Meanwhile, Geely Automobile Holdings continued its winning streak, rising for the tenth time in 11 trading sessions. It edged up 1.6% to HK$14.40 and is the best performer on Hong Kong’s benchmark Hang Seng Index this year, gaining 94.3% so far. The recent rally in the Hangzhou-based automaker gained momentum after Zhejiang Geely Holding, which indirectly controls about 44% of Geely Automobile, announced on May 24 it had reached an agreement to purchase a 49.9% stake in Malaysia automaker Proton Holdings and a 51% interest in its British subsidiary Lotus Cars.*
Elsewhere, Great Wall Motor Company increased 2.1% to HK$8.73 and Dongfeng Motor Group gained 1.9% to HK$9.05.

Mainland auto stocks have been a hot ticket for investors this year amid the boom in China’s car production. The government is aiming for sales of 35 million vehicles in 2025, up from 28 million last year. That target hit a speed bump after data last month showed passenger vehicle sales in April dropped 3.7% from the same period last year, but total vehicle sales are still up 4.6% year-on-year in the first four months of 2017.

While mainland automakers have surged forward this year, Japan’s leading car producers have been stuck in a tailspin. Toyota Motor Co., Subaru Corp. and Mazda Motor Corp. have all reported drops in operating profit exceeding 25% for the previous fiscal year.


A slump in the US dollar has weighed on Japan’s automakers as proceeds from overseas sales are diminished when repatriated back to Japan. The greenback traded near to a six-week low against the yen on Monday at 110.49.

Among 2,013 members on Japan’s TOPIX, Mazda is the 38th worst-performer so far this year, down 20.7% to 1,517 yen (US$13.73). Subaru is the 40th worst performer and Toyota ranks as the 105th worst, according to Bloomberg data.

http://www.atimes.com/article/china-automakers-rally-leave-japan-counterparts-dust/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

onebyone said:


> A slump in the US dollar has weighed on Japan’s automakers as proceeds from overseas sales are diminished when repatriated back to Japan. The greenback traded near to a six-week low against the yen on Monday at 110.49.
> 
> Among 2,013 members on Japan’s TOPIX, Mazda is the 38th worst-performer so far this year, down 20.7% to 1,517 yen (US$13.73). Subaru is the 40th worst performer and Toyota ranks as the 105th worst, according to Bloomberg data.



Japan Car Inc. needs China. Otherwise, they will get stuck in the saturated and more and more unpromising US market forever, losing steam.

Of course, to be a front runner in China, Japan needs to first and foremost stop setting up conspiracies against China, teaming up with non-East Asian political entities, including the shining superpower.

I saw a 2016 or 2017 Lexus ES the other day. Normally, it is much more better than any US (or European) automaker could ever come up with in their entire lifetime, just a beast and beauty under the same hood.

Normally, Japanese automakers should have had better fortunes in Mainland China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Japan Car Inc. needs China. Otherwise, they will get stuck in the saturated and more and more unpromising US market forever, losing steam.
> 
> Of course, to be a front runner in China, Japan needs to first and foremost stop setting up conspiracies against China, teaming up with non-East Asian political entities, including the shining superpower.
> 
> I saw a 2016 or 2017 Lexus ES the other day. Normally, it is much more better than any US (or European) automaker could ever come up with in their entire lifetime, just a beast and beauty under the same hood.
> 
> Normally, Japanese automakers should have had better fortunes in Mainland China.





*热效率超过37% 奇瑞第三代发动机下线*

2017年06月06日 09:58

编辑：陈海佣





　[汽车之家 新闻] 2017年6月6日，奇瑞第三代发动机在安徽芜湖正式下线。新一代发动机热效率超过37%，是中国品牌发动机中热效率的冠军。新发动机未来将全面配备在奇瑞3.0产品上，而首款搭载该发动机的新车——M31T（SUV）将于2018年上市。





　　此次下线的奇瑞第三代发动机主要分1.2TGDI和1.6TGDI两种，是奇瑞品牌车型燃油经济性和动力性最新技术的体现。全新一代发动机采用铝合金缸体材料，配备缸内直喷、涡轮增压等技术，在升功率、热效率以及零部件集成技术等方面均达到国际一流品牌水平，它也标志着奇瑞汽车在传统发动机技术领域达到新的高度。









　　其中本次下线的1.6TGDI发动机低功率版，最大功率为190马力，峰值扭矩275牛·米，未来还将推出高功率版本，最大功率218马力，峰值扭矩320牛·米。此外，将于2018年推出的M31T车型成为首款搭载这一发动机的量产车，其还将匹配7速双离合变速箱，官方透露其综合油耗小于6.3L/100km，0-100km/h加速将小于9.5秒。另一款1.2TGDI发动机最大功率为150马力，未来基于上述两款发动机还将诞生混动系统。





　　奇瑞新发动机在优化燃烧系统、冷却系统以及降低摩擦技术方面都有新的突破，通过与博世、法雷奥、霍尼韦尔等众多国际知名供应商的合作研发，热效率超过了37%。所谓的热效率，一般指的是发动机转化出来的机械能与燃油燃烧后产生的热能的比值。通常来说，热效率比值越高，表明压榨燃油的程度越高，转化机械能就越多，燃油经济性和排放表现更好。值得一提的是，奇瑞第三代发动机支持欧6c和国6排放。





　　在今年3月份举行的奇瑞发动机技术研讨会上，奇瑞就曾展示了品牌最新研发成果。在燃烧系统方面，它对进气系统、汽油喷射加以优化，其中对于进气控制，奇瑞与供应商霍尼韦尔一起优化了涡轮增压器内部结构。根据奇瑞的计划，今日下线的全新发动机将于2018年搭载在量产车之上。





　　经过优化的涡轮增压器不仅摩擦阻力降低，减少了能量损耗，重新设计的叶片还使得涡轮增压器效率得以提升。因此，它能够帮助发动机吸进更多新鲜空气，也就是提高每个工作循环的进气量。此外通过控制正时系统，发动机还能在低转速区间通过“扫气”降低燃烧室温度、抑制爆震等情况。





『涡轮增压器』





　　冷却系统的改善体现在将此前的风冷式中冷器替换为水冷式中冷器，水冷式中冷器的交换介质是液体，相比风冷式中冷器里的空气比热容更高，因此换热性能更优秀。对涡轮增压发动机而言，合理的进气温度是影响燃效的重要因素。

　　*新一代发动机下线的背景：*





　　今年是奇瑞的20年生日（奇瑞成立于1997年1月8日），自1999年5月第一台发动机下线以来，到今年7月份，奇瑞发动机的总产能将达到600万台。从最早装备正时皮带传动，双顶置凸轮轴的初代发动机，到以瑞虎7搭载的1.5 TCI发动机为代表的第二代发动机，奇瑞逐步建立了完整的技术和产品研发体系，通过自主创新成长为最具代表性的中国品牌之一。如今，随着第三代发动机的到来，它标志着奇瑞将迈入新的发展阶段。

*总结：*

　　ACTECO第三代发动机的面世，可以说是奇瑞汽车坚持正向研发，突破汽车核心技术和关键技术的最新成果，它的意义在于为奇瑞3.0系列产品的推出奠定坚实的技术基础。未来奇瑞规划的M31T车型将成为首款搭载1.6TDGI+7DCT动力组合的车型，其将于2018年正式上市，我们也期待新动力总成在这款车型上的表现。（文/汽车之家 陈海佣）

http://www.autohome.com.cn/news/201706/903243.html#pvareaid=2023114

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *热效率超过37% 奇瑞第三代发动机下线*
> 
> 2017年06月06日 09:58
> 
> 编辑：陈海佣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [汽车之家 新闻] 2017年6月6日，奇瑞第三代发动机在安徽芜湖正式下线。新一代发动机热效率超过37%，是中国品牌发动机中热效率的冠军。新发动机未来将全面配备在奇瑞3.0产品上，而首款搭载该发动机的新车——M31T（SUV）将于2018年上市。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 此次下线的奇瑞第三代发动机主要分1.2TGDI和1.6TGDI两种，是奇瑞品牌车型燃油经济性和动力性最新技术的体现。全新一代发动机采用铝合金缸体材料，配备缸内直喷、涡轮增压等技术，在升功率、热效率以及零部件集成技术等方面均达到国际一流品牌水平，它也标志着奇瑞汽车在传统发动机技术领域达到新的高度。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 其中本次下线的1.6TGDI发动机低功率版，最大功率为190马力，峰值扭矩275牛·米，未来还将推出高功率版本，最大功率218马力，峰值扭矩320牛·米。此外，将于2018年推出的M31T车型成为首款搭载这一发动机的量产车，其还将匹配7速双离合变速箱，官方透露其综合油耗小于6.3L/100km，0-100km/h加速将小于9.5秒。另一款1.2TGDI发动机最大功率为150马力，未来基于上述两款发动机还将诞生混动系统。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 奇瑞新发动机在优化燃烧系统、冷却系统以及降低摩擦技术方面都有新的突破，通过与博世、法雷奥、霍尼韦尔等众多国际知名供应商的合作研发，热效率超过了37%。所谓的热效率，一般指的是发动机转化出来的机械能与燃油燃烧后产生的热能的比值。通常来说，热效率比值越高，表明压榨燃油的程度越高，转化机械能就越多，燃油经济性和排放表现更好。值得一提的是，奇瑞第三代发动机支持欧6c和国6排放。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 在今年3月份举行的奇瑞发动机技术研讨会上，奇瑞就曾展示了品牌最新研发成果。在燃烧系统方面，它对进气系统、汽油喷射加以优化，其中对于进气控制，奇瑞与供应商霍尼韦尔一起优化了涡轮增压器内部结构。根据奇瑞的计划，今日下线的全新发动机将于2018年搭载在量产车之上。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 经过优化的涡轮增压器不仅摩擦阻力降低，减少了能量损耗，重新设计的叶片还使得涡轮增压器效率得以提升。因此，它能够帮助发动机吸进更多新鲜空气，也就是提高每个工作循环的进气量。此外通过控制正时系统，发动机还能在低转速区间通过“扫气”降低燃烧室温度、抑制爆震等情况。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 『涡轮增压器』
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 冷却系统的改善体现在将此前的风冷式中冷器替换为水冷式中冷器，水冷式中冷器的交换介质是液体，相比风冷式中冷器里的空气比热容更高，因此换热性能更优秀。对涡轮增压发动机而言，合理的进气温度是影响燃效的重要因素。
> 
> *新一代发动机下线的背景：*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 今年是奇瑞的20年生日（奇瑞成立于1997年1月8日），自1999年5月第一台发动机下线以来，到今年7月份，奇瑞发动机的总产能将达到600万台。从最早装备正时皮带传动，双顶置凸轮轴的初代发动机，到以瑞虎7搭载的1.5 TCI发动机为代表的第二代发动机，奇瑞逐步建立了完整的技术和产品研发体系，通过自主创新成长为最具代表性的中国品牌之一。如今，随着第三代发动机的到来，它标志着奇瑞将迈入新的发展阶段。
> 
> *总结：*
> 
> ACTECO第三代发动机的面世，可以说是奇瑞汽车坚持正向研发，突破汽车核心技术和关键技术的最新成果，它的意义在于为奇瑞3.0系列产品的推出奠定坚实的技术基础。未来奇瑞规划的M31T车型将成为首款搭载1.6TDGI+7DCT动力组合的车型，其将于2018年正式上市，我们也期待新动力总成在这款车型上的表现。（文/汽车之家 陈海佣）
> 
> http://www.autohome.com.cn/news/201706/903243.html#pvareaid=2023114



Very great. More and more advanced domestic engines are being introduced by China auto Inc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

cirr said:


> *热效率超过37% 奇瑞第三代发动机下线*
> 
> 2017年06月06日 09:58
> 
> 编辑：陈海佣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [汽车之家 新闻] 2017年6月6日，奇瑞第三代发动机在安徽芜湖正式下线。新一代发动机热效率超过37%，是中国品牌发动机中热效率的冠军。新发动机未来将全面配备在奇瑞3.0产品上，而首款搭载该发动机的新车——M31T（SUV）将于2018年上市。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 此次下线的奇瑞第三代发动机主要分1.2TGDI和1.6TGDI两种，是奇瑞品牌车型燃油经济性和动力性最新技术的体现。全新一代发动机采用铝合金缸体材料，配备缸内直喷、涡轮增压等技术，在升功率、热效率以及零部件集成技术等方面均达到国际一流品牌水平，它也标志着奇瑞汽车在传统发动机技术领域达到新的高度。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 其中本次下线的1.6TGDI发动机低功率版，最大功率为190马力，峰值扭矩275牛·米，未来还将推出高功率版本，最大功率218马力，峰值扭矩320牛·米。此外，将于2018年推出的M31T车型成为首款搭载这一发动机的量产车，其还将匹配7速双离合变速箱，官方透露其综合油耗小于6.3L/100km，0-100km/h加速将小于9.5秒。另一款1.2TGDI发动机最大功率为150马力，未来基于上述两款发动机还将诞生混动系统。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 奇瑞新发动机在优化燃烧系统、冷却系统以及降低摩擦技术方面都有新的突破，通过与博世、法雷奥、霍尼韦尔等众多国际知名供应商的合作研发，热效率超过了37%。所谓的热效率，一般指的是发动机转化出来的机械能与燃油燃烧后产生的热能的比值。通常来说，热效率比值越高，表明压榨燃油的程度越高，转化机械能就越多，燃油经济性和排放表现更好。值得一提的是，奇瑞第三代发动机支持欧6c和国6排放。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 在今年3月份举行的奇瑞发动机技术研讨会上，奇瑞就曾展示了品牌最新研发成果。在燃烧系统方面，它对进气系统、汽油喷射加以优化，其中对于进气控制，奇瑞与供应商霍尼韦尔一起优化了涡轮增压器内部结构。根据奇瑞的计划，今日下线的全新发动机将于2018年搭载在量产车之上。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 经过优化的涡轮增压器不仅摩擦阻力降低，减少了能量损耗，重新设计的叶片还使得涡轮增压器效率得以提升。因此，它能够帮助发动机吸进更多新鲜空气，也就是提高每个工作循环的进气量。此外通过控制正时系统，发动机还能在低转速区间通过“扫气”降低燃烧室温度、抑制爆震等情况。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 『涡轮增压器』
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 冷却系统的改善体现在将此前的风冷式中冷器替换为水冷式中冷器，水冷式中冷器的交换介质是液体，相比风冷式中冷器里的空气比热容更高，因此换热性能更优秀。对涡轮增压发动机而言，合理的进气温度是影响燃效的重要因素。
> 
> *新一代发动机下线的背景：*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 今年是奇瑞的20年生日（奇瑞成立于1997年1月8日），自1999年5月第一台发动机下线以来，到今年7月份，奇瑞发动机的总产能将达到600万台。从最早装备正时皮带传动，双顶置凸轮轴的初代发动机，到以瑞虎7搭载的1.5 TCI发动机为代表的第二代发动机，奇瑞逐步建立了完整的技术和产品研发体系，通过自主创新成长为最具代表性的中国品牌之一。如今，随着第三代发动机的到来，它标志着奇瑞将迈入新的发展阶段。
> 
> *总结：*
> 
> ACTECO第三代发动机的面世，可以说是奇瑞汽车坚持正向研发，突破汽车核心技术和关键技术的最新成果，它的意义在于为奇瑞3.0系列产品的推出奠定坚实的技术基础。未来奇瑞规划的M31T车型将成为首款搭载1.6TDGI+7DCT动力组合的车型，其将于2018年正式上市，我们也期待新动力总成在这款车型上的表现。（文/汽车之家 陈海佣）
> 
> http://www.autohome.com.cn/news/201706/903243.html#pvareaid=2023114


This is another big one for China auto industrial, an advance domestic made turbo charge engine for small vehicles, small displacement engine that deliver good power punch
I'm a car crazy, looking forward to try out some Chinese cars on my trip to China next summer to locate my root

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> *热效率超过37% 奇瑞第三代发动机下线*
> 
> 2017年06月06日 09:58








Acteco provides surging power beyond expectation of the drivers by the first-class assembly technology in the world, effectively reduces power loss by fine and efficient power transmission, significantly increases power efficiency of fuel, achieves perfect balance between power and energy consumption, and help solves global energy crisis, environment degrading and other problems. By huge manpower and material put in technology research, Chery aims to make the best use of power of each car.






http://www.cheryinternational.com/experience-technology-acteco.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Hong Kong EV startup to build electric sedans in Jiangxi*
Automotive News China | 2017/6/6

Thunder Power Holdings, a Hong Kong-incorporated startup, plans to begin assembling electric vehicles in *Ganzhou of east China's Jiangxi province in late 2018.

The company completed construction of the plant early this year.*

During a press conference last week, the company said it has invested several billion yuan in the project. Thunder Power and a local government fund in Ganzhou have shared the cost.

The company's first product will be a compact electric sedan with a range of 650 kilometers (404 miles). An Italian firm, Dallara Automobili, engineered the car. Thunder Power displayed a prototype last week in Shanghai. 

The company started receiving orders for the EV on its website. The vehicle is tentatively priced at 490,000 yuan ($71,940).






***

*Volvo begins exporting S90 sedans from China to Europe*
Automotive News Europe | 2017/6/2

Volvo Car Corp. has started exporting its S90 flagship sedan to Europe from China.

The first S90s, built at the automaker's plant in Daqing in northern China, were scheduled to arrive in Belgium on Thursday, the automaker said. 

Volvo has consolidated the bulk of S90 output in China after moving production last year from its Torslanda plant in Sweden. 

Production of S90 models for export began in November, and the automaker says it soon will be building all S90 vehicles at the Daqing factory for global export. 

*Volvo began shipping Chinese-built S60 sedans to the United States in 2015, making it the first Western automaker to export premium vehicles from China. *The first Chinese-built S90s will arrive in the United States in June, a Volvo spokesman said. 

*Shorter travel time *
*Volvo will ship cars to Europe via the recently opened China-Europe railway link, which reduces transit times to 20 days compared with the 60-day sea route.*

The first cars will arrive in Belgium the same week that China's Prime Minister Li Keqiang visits the country. Li is scheduled to meet with Volvo Chairman Li Shufu and Volvo CEO Hakan Samuelsson.

Volvo is relying on additional output in China to help boost global sales to 800,000 units by 2020. The automaker sold 534,332 light vehicles last year, for a gain of 6.2 percent. 

Zhejiang Geely Holding Group bought Volvo from Ford Motor Co. in 2010.

*

_Belt and Road in action _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Material from China's largest salt lake to make greener autos*

2017-06-13 14:29

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

Magnesium alloy manufactured at Qairhan, China's largest salt flat, is expected to make autos lighter and greener, according to material researchers and manufacturers.

As the international auto industry eyes energy efficiency and emission reduction, the magnesium alloy business of the salt flat, in northwest China's Qinghai Province, may provide a new solution, according to Woods Glen with Hatch Engineering (Shenyang) at a forum last week.

The event, centering on lightweight automobiles and green energy, was held in Golmud, Qinghai, ahead of National Low-Carbon Day which falls on Tuesday.

If a car is 10 percent lighter, its energy consumption can drop by 6 to 8 percent, according to Lin Yi with China Auto Lightweight Technology Innovation Strategic Alliance.

"As the lightest usable metal material, magnesium can effectively shield electromagnetism and be easily recycled," Lin said. "Magnesium alloy will be a key to making cars lighter."

The wide application of the material in car manufacturing in China has long been hamstrung by a lack of a magnesium supply. However, the scarcity is likely to be relieved after a production project started at Qairhan Salt Lake at the end of 2016.

Located in the southern part of Qaidam Basin, the lake has more than 4 billion tonnes of magnesium.

"The project currently can yield 100,000 tonnes of magnesium a year, and the capacity will climb to 1 million tonnes in the future," said Xie Kangmin, president of Qinghai Salt Lake Industry Company. "That will be a sustainable and stable supply."

Traditionally, magnesium is extracted from mines, but the output is unstable and it is a high-carbon process.

"Obtaining one kilogram of magnesium using the traditional method generates 26 kilograms of carbon dioxide, while extracting 1 kilogram of the substance from salt lake water generates only 6.5 kilograms", said Yu Guoli with the Qinghai Magnesium Corporation, a branch of Qinghai Salt Lake Industry Company.

Rapid development of new energy vehicles (NEV) in China has also expanded opportunities for magnesium alloy in auto manufacturing.

Industry insiders estimated that NEV would account for about 40 percent of autos produced and sold in the country in 2030.

"If a vehicle is lighter, its battery can be used longer," Lin said. "I believe more NEV makers will choose parts made from magnesium alloy in the future."

"We are using magnesium alloy components in steering wheels and seats, and will promote their use in other parts of the car," said Guo Qiang, a R&D manager at auto maker BYD.

Currently, a Chinese-made auto uses less than 4.5 kilograms of magnesium on average, but the number is expected to reach 15 kilograms in 2020 and 45 kilograms in 2030, according to Zhen Zisheng with Magontec Xi' an Company.

"It means China's demand for magnesium alloy may reach 350,000 tonnes in 2020 and exceed one million tonnes in 2030," Zhen said.

"The magnesium alloy business at the salt flat is a unique advantage for China's automakers. It may fuel a green revolution of the industry," said Yang Jie, deputy secretary general of the China Auto Lightweight Technology Innovation Strategic Alliance.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-13/261297.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> *Material from China's largest salt lake to make greener autos*
> 
> 2017-06-13 14:29
> 
> Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> Magnesium alloy manufactured at Qairhan, China's largest salt flat, is expected to make autos lighter and greener, according to material researchers and manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Nation to formulate hi-tech car standards*
China Daily, June 14, 2017




Visitors examine an autonomous driving car at an auto show in Beijing. [Photo/China Daily]

China is planning to draw up *standards on smart, internet-connected vehicles as well as autonomous driving*, one of the nation's latest efforts to take the lead in the fast-evolving sector.

By 2020, *the country is expected to formulate at least 30 sets of standards which will basically be capable of supporting driving assistance and low-level autonomous driving*, said the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology in a document released on Tuesday.

The standards will cover aspects including *function safety, information safety, human to machine interfaces, information recognition and interaction, and auxiliary controls.*

More than 100 sets of standards will be formulated by 2025 so that they can support high-level autonomous driving.

China is working to build a globally competitive automotive industry, with smart cars as one of its priorities, according to an industry guideline released earlier this year.

Among other targets, *80 percent of new cars in China will feature some driving assistance and low-level autonomous driving functions by 2025.*

Li Jun, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said, "Countries worldwide are exploring smart, internet-connected cars' technical standards and business models, so if China makes them part of its national strategy in a timely way, its car industry will see unprecedented opportunities."

Li, also a deputy chief engineer of FAW Group, made the remarks on Monday when the China Industry Innovation Alliance for the Intelligent and Connected Vehicles was established in Beijing.

The alliance, composed of both the country's major automakers and technology giants, will serve as a think tank for the sector's development, and facilitate the application of technologies to production.

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, a member of the alliance, said it will focus on information communication technology and advocate intensive cooperation with automotive manufacturers.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-06/14/content_41023770.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

The electric car market continues to heat up with new entrants looking to take on the likes of Tesla and traditional automakers in the space.


(TSLA) and traditional automakers in the space." data-reactid="22" style="margin-bottom: 1em;">The electric car market continues to heat up with new entrants looking to take on the likes of Tesla (TSLA) and traditional automakers in the space.

Chinese start-up CHJ Automotive is the latest player looking to come to market. The company is currently developing two vehicles – an "ultra-compact" electric car, and a hybrid SUV.

Co-Founder Kevin Shen did not reveal the names of the vehicles, hoping to keep them a surprise until later, but did reveal to CNBC that the company is aiming for a launch in March 2018 for the compact car.

CHJ Automotive have not released official images yet of the car, but showed CNBC some of the initial designs of the ultra-compact vehicle. The car is 2.5 meters long and 1 meter wide. It runs on two batteries which are swappable, meaning that the car won't need to stop for too long at a charging station to re-juice. Google's in-car operating system called Android Auto is equipped in the vehicle

It will be priced at between 7,000 euros ($7,824) and 8,000 euros.


" data-reactid="27" style="margin-bottom: 1em;">


While it may seem like a small vehicle, Shen explained the target market the company is after in China.

"In China, there are 340 million people (who) daily commute with e-scooters, but there is a strong demand for them to upgrade to something," Shen told CNBC in a TV interview on Friday.

"But we cannot imagine all of them driving cars, so we want to give them something else, which is an ultra-compact car."

It's not just the Chinese market CHJ is after. Shen said the company will launch the product in Europe too, but not as a consumer offering, meaning people will not be able to buy a vehicle. Instead, the company is trailing ride sharing projects.

" data-reactid="32" style="margin-bottom: 1em;">

On Friday, CHJ created a joint venture with French firm Clem, which creates a car-sharing platform for users. CHJ and Clem are trialing a car-sharing service in Paris, where Shen said the ultra-compact car could help ease traffic.

CHJ is the latest entrant into the electric car space. Competitors include the likes of Faraday Future, Nio, and even Swedish firm NEVS, which CNBC reported on last week. CHJ also competes with traditional car makers developing electric cars, and Tesla. However, Tesla cars do start at a higher price point, with the cheapest vehicle – the Model 3 – beginning at around $30,000.

Even as CHJ expands globally, Tesla is creeping in on the start-ups home turf. In 2016, Tesla sold $1 billion worth of vehicles. But Shen is not worried saying that China sells in excess of 25 million cars each year with just a small fraction being electric vehicles.

"There is a very big market for everybody," Shen told CNBC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinese-tesla-rival-planning-launch-114500705.html


----------



## JSCh

*Ford Chooses China, Not Mexico, to Build Its New Focus*
By BILL VLASIC
JUNE 20, 2017

DETROIT — In a move that highlights the shifting landscape of global auto production, Ford Motor said Tuesday that it would build its next-generation small car in China rather than in the United States or Mexico.

The decision underscores the potential for China to export more vehicles for sale to American buyers, and the reluctance of domestic automakers to invest in additional production in Mexico.

Ford currently builds its Focus compact car in Michigan, as well as in China and Europe.

Last year, the company said it planned to shift Focus production to a plant under construction in Mexico, primarily because of lower labor costs. But Ford canceled the project in January after it met stiff opposition from President Trump, who had repeatedly criticized the company for investing in Mexican jobs at the expense of American ones.

Now Ford, the nation’s second-largest automaker, after General Motors, is centralizing much of its small-car production in China, where it has available capacity.

Ford’s head of global operations, Joe Hinrichs, said the company would save $1 billion by building the Focus in China instead of Mexico — including $500 million in savings announced at the time the Mexico plant was canceled — and would be able to spend more money expanding American plants that make high-profit trucks and S.U.V.s.


--> Ford Chooses China, Not Mexico, to Build Its New Focus - The New York Times


----------



## onebyone

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak shakes hand with Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Chairman Li Shufu, right, after a signing ceremony for Proton and Geely in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, Friday, June 23, 2017. Geely, the Chinese owner of Sweden’s Volvo Cars, will inject 170.3 million ringgit $40 million) into Malaysia’s Proton as part of its purchase of a stake in the automaker and is paying 51 million pounds
*

The Chinese owner of Sweden's Volvo Cars will inject $40 million into Malaysia's Proton as part of its purchase of a key stake in the automaker, an executive of the Malaysian company said Friday.

Geely Holding Group is also paying $65 million for 51 percent of Proton-owned British sports car maker Lotus.

Geely and Proton earlier signed the final agreement to acquire 49.9 percent of Proton, in a deal announced in March that gives the Chinese company a platform to expand in Southeast Asia, where non-Japanese brands have struggled.

Geely will bring its Boyue SUV platform, estimated to cost 290 million ringgit ($67.6 million) to Malaysia as part of its acquisition, DRB-HICOM group managing director Syed Faisal Albar told a news conference. Proton will also assemble Volvo cars for Geely, he said.

Proton Holdings Berhad was founded in 1983 by the Malaysian government to create a domestic auto brand and has a distribution network in key Southeast Asian markets. Its sales have suffered due to growing competition and a reputation for poor quality and bland models. Proton was privatized in 2012 but its new owner, conglomerate DRB-HICOM Berhad, was unable to revive the carmaker.


DRB-HICOM will retain 50.1 percent stake in Proton.

Geely chairman Li Shufu said the company's priority will be to turn around both Proton and Lotus and put them on a sustainable growth path. But he warned their revival will be difficult in a highly competitive market.

"We will work together for the resurrection of Proton in Southeast Asia ... we believe it won't be long before we achieve profitability," he said.

Li also said Geely will make Malaysia a manufacturing hub for right-hand drive vehicles for its global sales.

Geely is one of China's biggest independent auto brands. Founded in 1986 as a refrigerator manufacturer, it started producing motorcycles in the 1990s and launched its first car in 2002. It bought Volvo from Ford Motor Co. in 2010.

The Chinese automaker said earlier the Proton deal would strengthen its global footprint and develop a beachhead in Southeast Asia.

The deal also marked a turning point in Malaysia's auto policy. The government has long resisted efforts to sell off any key stake in Proton, seen as a national icon.

Prime Minister Najib Razak said Proton has been "hobbled by an out-of-date, inward looking and commercially unworkable idea of what constitutes success for a national carmaker." Last year, Proton sold only 72,000 units, giving it barely 12 percent share of the domestic market, he said. The government also had to give a 1.5 billion ringgit loan ($350 million) to help sustain Proton, he said.

"This is the beginning of a new era for Proton... we want to expand its footprint in the region," he added.













Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak stands on stage waiting for a signing ceremony between Proton and Geely in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, Friday, June 23, 2017. Geely, the Chinese owner of Sweden’s Volvo Cars, will inject 170.3 million ringgit $40 million) into Malaysia’s Proton as part of its purchase of a stake in the automaker and is paying 51 million pounds

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/article157760129.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Geely acquires 49.9-pct stake in Malaysia's carmaker Proton*
(Xinhua) 20:05, June 23, 2017







Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak (C) applauds during the signing ceremony in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, on June 23, 2017. China's Zhejiang Geely Holding Group on Friday signed an agreement to acquire a 49.9-percent stake in Malaysia's carmaker Proton, 30 days after an initial deal was reached between Geely and DRB-Hicom, the Malaysian conglomerate that owns 100 percent of Proton. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)

KUALA LUMPUR, June 23 (Xinhua) -- China's Zhejiang Geely Holding Group on Friday signed an agreement to acquire a 49.9-percent stake in Malaysia's carmaker Proton, 30 days after an initial deal was reached between Geely and DRB-Hicom, the Malaysian conglomerate that owns 100 percent of Proton.

*The deal was valued at 460.3 million ringgit (108 million U.S. dollars), including a cash injection of 170.3 million ringgit into Proton by Geely, and a sports utility vehicle platform that is worth 290 million ringgit*, DRB-Hicom Managing Director Syed Faisal Albar told a press conference following the signing ceremony.

Syed Faisal said their immediate focus is to re-claim their position as Malaysia's best-selling car.

"Proton will now focus their efforts with Geely to gain market share domestically. With the joint capabilities of both companies, I am positive that we will be able to impact the market positively, by coming out with products that meet market preferences in terms of design and quality," he added.

Under the agreement, Geely will also buy a 51-percent stake in Proton's British carmaker Lotus.

Geely's Chairman Li Shufu also highlighted that his priority is to turn Proton and Lotus into a profitable entities.

*He also said Proton and Lotus will create synergies for Geely to position themselves as a major player in the Southeast Asian market, which in turn will enhance the group's global position and help them to achieve sales target of 3 million units by 2020.*

"We have solid plans, which will be put in place soon. We believe it will not be a long time (to turn around Proton) as we have confidence on Malaysian automotive market," he added.

When asked about the branding coordination between Geely and Proton, Li said Proton will be targeting the Southeast Asian market.

*But he did not rule out the possibility that the production of Lotus will be brought to Chin*a, now the world's largest auto market.

Yet Geely still has a long way to go on Proton, even if it has successfully managed to revive Volvo, the Swedish car brand it acquired in 2010.

When attending the signing ceremony, Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razk said Proton only sold 72,000 units in 2016, giving it barely 12 percent of the Malaysian market.

Underlining the need to find a foreign partner for Proton, Najib said Proton today competes in a totally new marketplace -- one in which there is much less protection to give its models the price advantage they enjoyed in its heyday.

A binding condition for the Malaysian government to grant credit to Proton is to seek a foreign strategic partner (FSP). DRB-Hicom said in a statement in February that it hopes an FSP can immediately increase the production capacity of Proton's manufacturing plant in Tanjung Malim, which now has a low utilization rate.

"The Malaysian automotive market is not big enough, and with a small market, it becomes more challenging to put in a lot of money to fund R&D without proper volume in return," said Johari Abdul Ghani, Malaysia's second finance minister.

Mohd Shanaz Noor Azam, an analyst with Malaysia's CIMB Bank, estimated that Proton may need an annual production of between 150,000 to 200,000 units to break even.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0623/c90000-9232610.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Takata's New Chinese Owner Emerges as Big Auto-Safety Player*
By Jie Ma, June 26, 2017, 9:00 PM GMT+8 June 27, 2017, 9:32 AM GMT+8

_Ningbo Joyson wins big with Takata deal, avoiding recall costs_
_Wang has built auto parts empire on decade-long takeover run _
*





Wang Jianfeng* has been on an epic acquisition tear over the past decade, assembling a formidable auto parts empire in China with $4 billion in revenue.

Now, the 46-year-old Wang, founder and chairman of Ningbo Joyson Electronic Corp., is about to pull off his biggest deal yet: a $1.59 billion takeover of Takata Corp., the troubled air-bag maker that filed for bankruptcy protection on Monday and is in the midst of the largest auto recall in history.

Ningbo Joyson is acquiring Takata’s assets through its wholly owned U.S. air-bag maker *Key Safety Systems Inc*, which it acquired last year for $920 million. The deal is structured to shield Key Safety from shouldering the cost of Takata’s projected 100-million unit recall of faulty air-bag inflators linked to at least 17 deaths. The inflator business will stay with Takata as will the financial responsibility for the recall, which will cost an estimated 1 trillion yen ($9 billion), according to Takaki Nakanishi, an analyst at Jefferies Group LLC.

The Takata acquisition could make Wang the owner of the world’s second-biggest safety parts supplier, trailing only Sweden’s Autoliv Inc._ “Takata is a good company with strong factories and technologies, but it has made mistakes,”_ Wang told Bloomberg in April in Shanghai. _“There’s potential for us to become one of the top two players in auto safety.”_​





Wang studied art in college (he’s an amateur landscape photographer) and later earned an executive MBA degree at Peking University. He worked briefly at a local export and import company in early 1990s in Ningbo City on China’s east coast before running a family-owned partsmaker for five years and doing a stint with TRW Automotive Inc.’s China operation.

The Chinese executive founded Ningbo Joyson in 2004 to supply parts including control, air-intake and windscreen-washer systems, and counts Volkswagen AG, Ford Motor Co. and General Motors Co. among its customers.

Wang bought the shell of a loss-making state-owned textile company in China’s rust-belt northeast in 2011 and went public, injecting its auto parts business into the listed company. Wang’s family owns the NB Joyson Invest Holding Co., the largest shareholder of Shanghai-traded Ningbo Joyson.

This decade Wang has spent 11 billion yuan ($1.6 billion), acquiring companies such as Preh GmbH, IMA Automation Amberg GmbH and Quin GmbH in Germany, and *Evana Automation* in the U.S. Along with announcing the acquisition of *Key Safety* in February 2016, Joyson also took over the automotive division of Germany’s *TechniSat Digital GmbH* to develop car connectivity, infotainment and navigation systems.

Under Wang, the revenue of Preh GmbH, a German supplier of products including electronic control units, has more than tripled to 1.2 billion euros ($1.3 billion) last year from 2010. The company is hiring more than 100 employees annually in Germany and has built a unit with 800 employees in China from scratch since 2012, said Preh President Christoph Hummel.

In the U.S., Wang has kept Key Safety’s strategy and management in place and, ironically, has benefited from Takata’s air bag troubles. Key Safety, whose revenue has been growing at an above-industry-average 20 percent even before Takata’s crisis, has received orders of more than $4 billion last year alone, some of which were from Takata’s former clients, said Ningbo Joyson CEO Tang Yuxin.

The Takata recalls may eventually cover more than 120 million inflators worldwide, Scott Caudill, chief operating officer for Takata’s U.S. unit TK Holdings Inc., said in a U.S. court document filed Monday.





Ningbo Joyson’s headquarters in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province. Source: Ningbo Joyson Electronic Corp.

*Decisive Entrepreneur*

Wang, who goes by Jeff among English-speaking employees, wins praise for his decisiveness and keeping existing management teams in place after acquisitions. _“Jeff is easy to talk to and quick to make decisions, a typical entrepreneur,”_ said Hummel in an interview. _“What’s important is that he kept the management teams. So you have this very interesting combination of independence and joint strategy with the right balance.”_​
*Wang is betting big on autonomous driving, auto safety and electric cars*. He plans to integrate Preh’s connectivity, telematics and human machine interface technologies with Key Safety’s active and passive safety products.

By 2021, it aims to raise revenue to $10 billion from an estimated $4 billion to $5 billion this year, and boost net profit margin to 6 percent from 4.9 percent in 2015. The company also plans to expand in Southeast Asia and South America markets and enter the Japanese market, said Tang in April.

Read the full article at https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...se-owner-emerges-as-big-player-in-auto-safety

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> *Takata's New Chinese Owner Emerges as Big Auto-Safety Player*
> By Jie Ma, June 26, 2017, 9:00 PM GMT+8 June 27, 2017, 9:32 AM GMT+8
> 
> _Ningbo Joyson wins big with Takata deal, avoiding recall costs_
> _Wang has built auto parts empire on decade-long takeover run _
> *
> View attachment 406838
> 
> 
> Wang Jianfeng* has been on an epic acquisition tear over the past decade, assembling a formidable auto parts empire in China with $4 billion in revenue.
> 
> Now, the 46-year-old Wang, founder and chairman of Ningbo Joyson Electronic Corp., is about to pull off his biggest deal yet: a $1.59 billion takeover of Takata Corp., the troubled air-bag maker that filed for bankruptcy protection on Monday and is in the midst of the largest auto recall in history.
> 
> Ningbo Joyson is acquiring Takata’s assets through its wholly owned U.S. air-bag maker *Key Safety Systems Inc*, which it acquired last year for $920 million. The deal is structured to shield Key Safety from shouldering the cost of Takata’s projected 100-million unit recall of faulty air-bag inflators linked to at least 17 deaths. The inflator business will stay with Takata as will the financial responsibility for the recall, which will cost an estimated 1 trillion yen ($9 billion), according to Takaki Nakanishi, an analyst at Jefferies Group LLC.
> 
> The Takata acquisition could make Wang the owner of the world’s second-biggest safety parts supplier, trailing only Sweden’s Autoliv Inc._ “Takata is a good company with strong factories and technologies, but it has made mistakes,”_ Wang told Bloomberg in April in Shanghai. _“There’s potential for us to become one of the top two players in auto safety.”_​
> View attachment 406835
> 
> 
> Wang studied art in college (he’s an amateur landscape photographer) and later earned an executive MBA degree at Peking University. He worked briefly at a local export and import company in early 1990s in Ningbo City on China’s east coast before running a family-owned partsmaker for five years and doing a stint with TRW Automotive Inc.’s China operation.
> 
> The Chinese executive founded Ningbo Joyson in 2004 to supply parts including control, air-intake and windscreen-washer systems, and counts Volkswagen AG, Ford Motor Co. and General Motors Co. among its customers.
> 
> Wang bought the shell of a loss-making state-owned textile company in China’s rust-belt northeast in 2011 and went public, injecting its auto parts business into the listed company. Wang’s family owns the NB Joyson Invest Holding Co., the largest shareholder of Shanghai-traded Ningbo Joyson.
> 
> This decade Wang has spent 11 billion yuan ($1.6 billion), acquiring companies such as Preh GmbH, IMA Automation Amberg GmbH and Quin GmbH in Germany, and *Evana Automation* in the U.S. Along with announcing the acquisition of *Key Safety* in February 2016, Joyson also took over the automotive division of Germany’s *TechniSat Digital GmbH* to develop car connectivity, infotainment and navigation systems.
> 
> Under Wang, the revenue of Preh GmbH, a German supplier of products including electronic control units, has more than tripled to 1.2 billion euros ($1.3 billion) last year from 2010. The company is hiring more than 100 employees annually in Germany and has built a unit with 800 employees in China from scratch since 2012, said Preh President Christoph Hummel.
> 
> In the U.S., Wang has kept Key Safety’s strategy and management in place and, ironically, has benefited from Takata’s air bag troubles. Key Safety, whose revenue has been growing at an above-industry-average 20 percent even before Takata’s crisis, has received orders of more than $4 billion last year alone, some of which were from Takata’s former clients, said Ningbo Joyson CEO Tang Yuxin.
> 
> The Takata recalls may eventually cover more than 120 million inflators worldwide, Scott Caudill, chief operating officer for Takata’s U.S. unit TK Holdings Inc., said in a U.S. court document filed Monday.
> 
> View attachment 406836
> 
> Ningbo Joyson’s headquarters in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province. Source: Ningbo Joyson Electronic Corp.
> 
> *Decisive Entrepreneur*
> 
> Wang, who goes by Jeff among English-speaking employees, wins praise for his decisiveness and keeping existing management teams in place after acquisitions. _“Jeff is easy to talk to and quick to make decisions, a typical entrepreneur,”_ said Hummel in an interview. _“What’s important is that he kept the management teams. So you have this very interesting combination of independence and joint strategy with the right balance.”_​
> *Wang is betting big on autonomous driving, auto safety and electric cars*. He plans to integrate Preh’s connectivity, telematics and human machine interface technologies with Key Safety’s active and passive safety products.
> 
> By 2021, it aims to raise revenue to $10 billion from an estimated $4 billion to $5 billion this year, and boost net profit margin to 6 percent from 4.9 percent in 2015. The company also plans to expand in Southeast Asia and South America markets and enter the Japanese market, said Tang in April.
> 
> Read the full article at https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...se-owner-emerges-as-big-player-in-auto-safety



Did not know Takata is becoming Chinese. If Mr. Wang can turn it around and overcome its negative image, he will end up dominant in this segment.


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> Did not know Takata is becoming Chinese. If Mr. Wang can turn it around and overcome its negative image, he will end up dominant in this segment.





> This decade Wang has spent 11 billion yuan ($1.6 billion), acquiring companies such as Preh GmbH, IMA Automation Amberg GmbH and Quin GmbH in Germany, and *Evana Automation* in the U.S. Along with announcing the acquisition of *Key Safety* in February 2016, Joyson also took over the automotive division of Germany’s *TechniSat Digital GmbH* to develop car connectivity, infotainment and navigation systems.


After gobbling up so many targets in Germany and US, I was thinking he would have turned to Japan, just waiting for the right time, the right prey, this Ningbo man has a track record of being ultra aggressive! Now that he adds Takata to his war chest, his global empire is even more fearsome in auto supply chain.





Wang Jianfeng (王剑峰), chairman of Ningbo Joyson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom99

I hope they don't pollute the salt lake in anyway because that area looks like a great place to develop resorts for China's internal vacationers. A lot of money can be made from that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China set to be car makers of tomorrow*
Xinhua, June 25, 2017

Feng Jingwei walked to a Roewe e50 parked at the Hongqiao transport hub in Shanghai, after returning from a business trip.

He unplugged the charger from the white-green hatchback and hung it on the charging pile, before driving to his office 12 km away. It was the fourth time Feng had used the car in a month.

The ultra small plug-in car was a rental that Feng booked online, one of 220 EvCard electric vehicles (EVs) lined up at the Hongqiao hub, near a high-speed railway station and two airport terminals.

*"I don't have to queue up for a taxi or jam myself into a subway coach," said Feng, 31, who runs a small business in one of China's most expensive cities. *"I don't have a car, but it's getting easier to book one on an app and is usually cheaper than hailing a taxi."

*GREENER*

Five minutes after Feng pulled out with the Roewe e50, a Chery EQ filled its parking slot.

Lu Liuxi got out of the minicar, connected the charger and scanned a sensor on the windshield with his smartphone before hearing a beep. "It's available now," said Lu, an EvCard employee whose job is to move cars between parking stations as instructed by a dispatch center.

"Hongqiao is the busiest place among all EvCard stations in Shanghai, and we send cars here many times a day," said the veteran driver, who has been employed by EvCard for three months.

*Launched in 2015 by Shanghai International Auto City (SIAC) Group, EvCard is China's first EV rental service, deploying 3,000 stations and about 6,000 cars in Shanghai. It also serves a further 23 Chinese cities.*

The rate is *15 yuan for the first 30 minutes, with each minute a further 0.6 yuan in town, and 0.5 yuan out of town.* The daily rent ceiling is 219 yuan for choices such as the Roewe e50 or Chery EQ. A BMW i3, a more upscale vehicle, costs more.

On Wednesday, the State Council announced efforts to develop the sharing economy, amid efforts to boost innovation and entrepreneurship.

Rong Wenwei, chair of the SIAC board, said that when the idea of EV rental first came to China, a number large vehicle rental firms were interested but dragged their feet due to uncertainty over profitability. The state-funded SIAC, however, had no such hesitation.

"In such a metropolis, each step to make the streets less choked and the air less polluted is worth taking," said Zhu Jing, who is in charge of the EvCard business unit.

The effort is paying off. *EvCard now leads the world's green car rental service with the most EVs, self-service rental spots and membership clients, and is set to make a profit in Shanghai in 2018.* By 2020, *it plans to build a fleet of more than 300,000 cars to serve in 100 Chinese cities.*

"It isn't impossible that cities like Shanghai will see car numbers drop," Zhu said.

His words were echoed by Zhu Xichan, professor at the School of Automotive Studies at Tongji University in Shanghai.

"The car has turned from a luxury to a household item in China. Limited resources and roads make car sharing the most convenient transport solution," he said.

"The idea of sharing, plus new energy vehicles, may well be an answer to private transportation while the number of cars can also be reduced," he said.

Recent statistics are encouraging. DriveNow, a car sharing service launched in 2011 in Germany, has pulled down private car use in Munich by 25 percent in past years, according to German reports. While Los Angeles is estimated to remove 1,000 private vehicles off the road, a Paris-based firm is partnering with the Los Angeles Department of Transportation to supply 200 EVs and 100 chargers on various streets.

*BETTER CONNECTED*

"A total of 121,425 EVs have been registered in Shanghai, almost doubling the number 12 months ago," said Ding Xiaohua, deputy director of Shanghai's EV Public Data Collecting, Monitoring and Research Center (EvData), also affiliated to SIAC.

"All those EVs are being monitored here -- the entire EvCard fleet as well as all privately-owned and public ones like electric buses and sanitation vehicles," Ding said in front of a congested e-map of the downtown on a huge screen in an EvData monitoring room in Jiading, a municipal district where the SIAC is headquartered.

When the center was set up in 2012, he recalled, data came from only eight cars, all hand-recorded. Now the platform is the world's biggest in terms of database size, the number of involved automakers, models of cars and total mileage.

A car's location, speed, battery capacity, voltage and temperature can each renewed in just 30 seconds.

While big data can be used for driving behavioral studies and car performance evaluation, accidents can be alerted and prevented when certain parameters of cars go abnormal, Ding said.

China has an "obvious strategic vision" in EVs and clean energy transport, said Professor Roger Raufer of energy, resources and environment at the Hopkins-Nanjing Center.

"Although it is first driven by its own domestic needs for better air quality and fewer oil imports, China's sheer scale and global aspirations make it a tremendously formidable player on the international scene," said Raufer, a former advisor to the UN Division for Sustainable Development in New York.

*In 2016, over 507,000 EVs were sold in China, more than the combined sales in the United States, Norway, Britain, France, Germany, Sweden and the Netherlands.*

*Shanghai now has 10 percent of China's green cars.*

As more EVs hit the road, there is a growing need to make them safer, smarter and more linked.

An enclosed test zone for connected and self-driving cars in Jiading is where many Chinese and foreign intelligent cars are tested before being mass manufactured.

Known as the F-Zone, the site is considered the best in China and is one of the most advanced in the world.

Connected cars are put through as many as 50 simulation programs, such as pedestrian and non-motor vehicle crossing alerts, intersection collision avoidance and collaborative highway fleets.

Automated driving tests include collision avoidance, exiting systems under dangerous conditions and response ability.

The zone is blueprinted to reach beyond an enclosed area for real road tests and offer more simulations, such as in different weather conditions, said Gu Leiming, from SIAC management, who supervises the F-Zone.

Experts including Li Keqiang, professor of the Department of Automotive Engineering at Tsinghua University, believe that after new energy cars, intelligent connected vehicles will be the next in the auto industry.

China has been the world's largest auto market for years.

China's home-grown auto makers have gained a one-third share of the domestic market, 28 million vehicles in 2016, turning themselves from imitators to initiators in research and development.

With a huge and robust market, an ever stronger information industry, innovative industrial policies and the self-developed BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, China might have an edge on competitors in developing intelligent connected vehicles, Li said.

*MORE INNOVATIVE*

In 2015, China announced the "Made in China 2025" initiative, focusing on promoting high-end manufacturing, with energy saving and new energy vehicles being one of the key points.

By 2020, Shanghai is set to work on about 60 major industrial projects, each worth over 1 billion yuan. The development of intelligent connected vehicles is on the list.

*Efficient governance, advanced technologies and a large group of consumers eager to enter the connected era may give China "the lead in the worldwide race to build connected cars and future transport system,"* according to a report by the Swedish trade and investment council in December 2016.

However, China's road to future cars is not without bumps.

Many argue that the soaring number of new energy cars is the result of government subsidies, and quite a number of drivers still prefer going to gas stations after buying plug-in hybrid EVs (PHEVs). "If that is indeed the case complying with our data collection, measures should be taken and the car owner's credit rating should be affected," EvData's Ding said.

Ding appreciates that use of personal data may be a concern to some.

"While using data for future decision making on traffic optimization, we set collecting points on main roads instead of tracing individual vehicle movements too close to specific residential spots," he said. Meanwhile, experts say that car rental can also be more scientific and friendly if it uses a "handshake" feature, allowing a vehicle to be transferred between two customers on the fly, which saves time looking for a parking place.

As for maintenance of shared vehicles, EvCard is introducing an appraisal system in which each clients can grade previous users, resulting in a reference for members' credit ratings.

Most experts remain positive about the future of EVs.

"The world needs a better way for people and goods to get around, and we believe autonomous, connected vehicles are an important component of the solution," Mark Schlissel, president of the University of Michigan, said as he signed with a Chinese firm representative an investment deal in October 2016 to advance autonomous, connected vehicles and robotic technologies.

David Frey, a partner for Markets Strategy at KPMG in China, said that each company recognized the unwavering commitment of the Chinese government to developing advanced new energy automobile manufacturing.

"We can expect that city-based experimentation with the infrastructure and business models required to support expansion of electric vehicles will be robust," Frey wrote in the latest issue of Insight, the journal of the American Chamber of Commerce in Shanghai.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-06/25/content_41093516.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

The global auto industry is worth $2 trillion, but electric and hybrid cars currently make up less than one percent of that figure. However, experts are predicting an explosion in electric car adoption. Even though they’ll be affordable, and they’ll keep the air cleaner, though, electric cars will still have one major limitation, and that’s…the fact that they’re electric. Electric things run on batteries, and if batteries don’t get recharged every so often, they die.

Researchers at Stanford University just took a step toward solving this problem. In a paper published last week in _Nature_, the team described a new technique that wirelessly transmits electricity to a moving object within close range.






Wireless power transfer works using magnetic resonance coupling. An alternating magnetic field in a transmitter coil causes electrons in a receiver coil to oscillate, with the best transfer efficiency occurring when both coils are tuned to the same frequency and positioned at a specific angle.

That makes it hard to transfer electricity while an object is moving though. To bypass the need for continuous manual tuning, the Stanford team removed the radio-frequency source in the transmitter and replaced it with a voltage amplifier and a feedback resistor.

The system calibrates itself to the required frequency for different distances. Using this system, the researchers were able to wirelessly transmit a one-milliwatt charge of electricity to a moving LED light bulb three feet away. No manual tuning was needed, and transfer efficiency remained stable.

One milliwatt is a far cry from the tens of kilowatts an electric car needs. But now that they’ve established that an amplifier will do the trick, the team is working on ramping up the amount of electricity that can be transferred using this system.

Switching out the amplifier itself could make a big difference—for this test, they used a general-purpose amplifier with about ten percent efficiency, but custom-made amplifiers could likely boost efficiency to over 90 percent.

It will still be a while before electric cars can get zapped with infusions of charge while cruising down the highway, but that’s the future some energy experts envision.

_“In theory, one could drive for an unlimited amount of time without having to stop to recharge,”_ said Shanhui Fan, professor of electrical engineering and senior author of the study. _ “The hope is that you’ll be able to charge your electric car while you’re driving down the highway. A coil in the bottom of the vehicle could receive electricity from a series of coils connected to an electric current embedded in the road.”_​
Embedding power lines in roads would be a major infrastructure project, and it wouldn’t make sense to undertake it until electric car adoption was widespread—when, for example, electric cars accounted for at least 50 percent of total vehicles on the road, or more. If charging was easier, though, more drivers might choose to go electric.

Despite the significant hurdles left to clear, charging moving cars is the most exciting potential of the Stanford team’s wireless transfer system. But there are also smaller-scale applications like cell phones and personal medical implants, which will likely employ the technology before it’s used on cars. Fan even mentioned that the system _“…may untether robotics in manufacturing.”_

Read the full article at https://singularityhub.com/2017/06/22/this-tech-could-charge-electric-cars-while-they-drive/


----------



## JSCh

* First train ferrying China-made Volvo cars arrives in Belgium *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-01 04:47:25_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_





BRUSSELS, June 30 (Xinhua) -- A freight train carrying 123 brand new Volvo cars made in northeast China arrived in the Belgian port of Zeebrugge Friday afternoon, marking a milestone in the history of cargo transport between the two countries.

The train was welcomed by government officials, diplomats, business representatives and journalists from both countries after a journey of 9,832 kilometers, which took some 20 days, passing through Russia, Belarus, Poland and Germany.

The shipment carried the S90L, Volvo's flagship model, manufactured in the company's Daqing plant in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

A staff member from the car manufacturer at the site told Xinhua that all the cars have been reserved and will soon be distributed across Europe from the port.

"If we ship the cars by sea it will take up to 60 days, now we can save over 40 days. We also managed to find a balance between saving time and controlling shipping costs," said Yuan Xiaolin, senior vice president of Volvo Car Group attending the welcome ceremony.

Following the arrival of the first train, the Volvo rail cargo service will continue to run at least once a week, and eventually reach the goal of four to five weekly round trips.

Every year the trains are expected to bring 30,000 to 40,000 new Volvo vehicles to Zeebrugge, an open seaport handling over 40 million tons of cargo annually, and ferry Belgian products to China on their return journeys.

Belgian deputy Prime Minister Kris Peeters, who visited the Volvo Daqing plant during his visit to China in May, hailed the arrival of the train as an example of "concrete results of the Belt and Road Initiative".

The initiative aims to build a trade, investment and infrastructure network connecting Asia with Europe and Africa along the ancient Silk Road.

Peeters stressed that Belgium is demonstrating strong willingness to participate in the Belt and Road initiative as a partner.

"The 21st Century Silk Road marks a new era for trade and cooperation between Belgium and China. As we see today it provides great opportunities for countries to deepen cooperation," said Peeters.

"We firmly believe that strengthening train connectivity and investing in excellent infrastructural links will be a crucial aspect of Europe's future relations with Asia," he added.

Qu Xing, Chinese ambassador to Belgium, believes that the potential of this new train service is tremendous.

"Belgium has great advantages in carrying out cooperation with China under the framework of the Belt and Road initiative," said the ambassador, underlining that Belgium boasts three of the 10 biggest ports in Europe.

As of early June, over 4,000 cargo train trips have been made between Chinese and European cities since the start of the direct rail freight services six years ago, according to Chinese national operator China Railway Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

JSCh said:


> *Ford Chooses China, Not Mexico, to Build Its New Focus*
> By BILL VLASIC
> JUNE 20, 2017
> 
> DETROIT — In a move that highlights the shifting landscape of global auto production, Ford Motor said Tuesday that it would build its next-generation small car in China rather than in the United States or Mexico.
> 
> The decision underscores the potential for China to export more vehicles for sale to American buyers, and the reluctance of domestic automakers to invest in additional production in Mexico.
> 
> Ford currently builds its Focus compact car in Michigan, as well as in China and Europe.
> 
> Last year, the company said it planned to shift Focus production to a plant under construction in Mexico, primarily because of lower labor costs. But Ford canceled the project in January after it met stiff opposition from President Trump, who had repeatedly criticized the company for investing in Mexican jobs at the expense of American ones.
> 
> Now Ford, the nation’s second-largest automaker, after General Motors, is centralizing much of its small-car production in China, where it has available capacity.
> 
> Ford’s head of global operations, Joe Hinrichs, said the company would save $1 billion by building the Focus in China instead of Mexico — including $500 million in savings announced at the time the Mexico plant was canceled — and would be able to spend more money expanding American plants that make high-profit trucks and S.U.V.s.
> 
> 
> --> Ford Chooses China, Not Mexico, to Build Its New Focus - The New York Times


Great news. The Donald will be angry and tweet more nonsense. Trump is the best US president in the history of US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Wed Jul 5, 2017 | 2:23am EDT
*Geely's Volvo to go all electric with new models from 2019*

Geely-owned Volvo Car Group said on Wednesday all new models launched from 2019 will be fully electric or hybrids, spelling the eventual end to nearly a century of Volvos powered solely by the internal combustion engine.

The Gothenburg-based company will continue to produce pure combustion-engine Volvos from models launched before that date, but said it would introduce cars across its model line-up that ranged from fully electric cars to plug-in hybrids.

Volvo's plans make it the first major traditional automaker to set a date for the complete phase-out of combustion-engine-only models though electrification has long been a buzzword across the industry and Elon Musk's Tesla Motors has been a pure-play battery carmaker from day one.

"This announcement marks the end of the solely combustion engine-powered car," Volvo Cars Chief Executive Hakan Samuelsson said in a statement.

Five new models set to be launched in 2019 through 2021 - three of them Volvos and two Polestar-branded - will all be fully electric.

"These five cars will be supplemented by a range of petrol and diesel plug in hybrid and mild hybrid 48-volt options on all models," Volvo said.

"This means that there will in future be no Volvo cars without an electric motor."

Volvo has invested heavily in new models and plants since being bought by Zhejiang Geely Holding Group from Ford Motor Co. in 2010, establishing a niche in a premium auto market dominated by larger rivals such as Daimler's Mercedes-Benz and BMW.

Part of its strategy has also been to embrace emerging technologies which allow higher performance electric vehicles as well as, eventually, self-driving cars.

Only last month, Volvo said it would reshape its Polestar business into a standalone brand, focused on high-performance electric cars aimed at competing with Tesla and the Mercedes AMG division.

Volvo has also taken steps towards an eventual listing, raising 5 billion crowns from Swedish institutional investors through the sale of newly issued preference shares last year, though the company has said no decision on an IPO has been made.

(This version of the story corrects paragraph 5 to say models will be fully electric)

(Reporting by Niklas Pollard, editing by David Evans)

Geely's Volvo to go all electric with new models from 2019 | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Bosch, Nvidia, Grab join Baidu's autonomous driving alliance*
_50 partners have joined the Chinese search engine giant's Apollo mission._

 By Asha McLean | July 5, 2017 -- 05:12 GMT (13:12 GMT+08:00) 

Baidu has officially launched its Apollo project, naming 50 partners to help it accelerate the development and adoption of autonomous driving.

First announced in April, Apollo is an open platform that allows access to the technology behind its autonomous vehicles. It is expected to support all major features and functions of an autonomous vehicle, including cloud services and an open software stack, reference hardware and vehicle platforms, and tools to support various functions such as obstacle perception, trajectory planning, and vehicle control.


---> Bosch, Nvidia, Grab join Baidu's autonomous driving alliance | ZDNet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> Baidu has officially launched its Apollo project, naming 50 partners to help it accelerate the development and adoption of autonomous driving.
> 
> Members of the Apollo alliance include vehicle manufacturers such as Chery Automobile, FAW Group Corporation, Changan Automobile Group, and Great Wall Motors; suppliers, including Bosch, Continental Automotive, ZF Friedrichshafen AG, and Desay SV Automotive; components providers such as Nvidia, Microsoft Cloud, ZTE, Velodyne, and TomTom; as well as startups including AutonomouStuff and Horizon Robotics; and ridesharing companies such as UCAR and Grab Taxi.



china has a lot of auto companies. this is huge. this is like android of self-driving car industry. lol.. western and jap auto makers are all building their own system. feel sorry for google

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese-made electric taxis unveiled in Brazil *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-15 04:41:06_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_





RIO DE JANEIRO, July 14 (Xinhua) -- Electric taxis manufactured by Chinese vehicle maker BYD were unveiled in Belo Horizonte, capital of Brazil's southeast state of Minas Gerais and would begin to circulate in the next few days.

The Chinese-made environment-friendly taxis, which can travel up to 400 kilometers on a single battery charge, have 110 horsepower, equal to a standard car running on fossil fuel.

Belo Horizonte's public transit system already has a fleet of BYD electric buses and minibuses, whose success led to the decision to expand the network to taxis.

According to the manufacturer, the electric vehicles are not only green, but also economical, representing savings of up 85 percent in operational costs, compared to conventional gas-guzzling cars.

BYD has established operations in Brazil's biggest city Sao Paulo, and expects to sell some 2,000 electric vehicles nationally by the end of 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China Focus: China leads new energy vehicle development *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-16 16:38:06_|_Editor: ying_





BEIJING, July 16 (Xinhua) -- China now leads the world in new energy vehicle (NEV) development, according to a survey ranking China top in its global electric vehicle development index for the first time in the second quarter of 2017.

Results of the survey, the E-Mobility Index (2Q/2017), were jointly released by German consultancy Roland Berger and automobile study institute Forschungsgesellschaft Kraftfahrwesen Aachen on Tuesday.

Starting in 2009, China's new energy auto industry experienced a robust expansion and it has become the world's largest market since 2015, according to a statement from the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT).

The German consultancy's report said that China will play a leading role in the future development of the global NEV industry thanks to its strong market growth.

Sales of electric cars in China grew rapidly, from less than 5,000 in 2011 to around 510,000 in 2016.

Production and sales were particularly robust in June of this year, with 59,000 units sold and 65,000 produced, up 33 percent and 43.4 percent respectively from a year earlier.

The China Association of Automobile Manufacturers estimated that domestic NEV sales could hit 800,000 units at the end of this year.

Industry insiders attributed the impressive progress of the Chinese market to government support and simpler licensing procedures.

"The output, sales and ownership of NEVs in China all accounted for more than half of global levels last year," said Chinese Vice Premier Ma Kai at a meeting in early July, adding more research should be carried out in batteries, charging technology and the construction of charging facilities.

In April, the Guideline on China's Medium and Long-term Car Industry Development was jointly published by the MIIT, the National Development and Reform Commission and the Ministry of Science and Technology.

The document said that new energy cars were expected to be a key area in building China from a "big" auto power to a "strong" one.

Besides the government support, market demand and efforts by auto makers also prompted the domestic industry's trend, according to the survey.

Beijing Automotive Industry Corp. (BAIC), a leading domestic auto manufacturer, recorded year-on-year sales growth of NEVs as high as 159 percent in 2016 and 99 percent in the first half of 2017.

Chinese auto companies including BYD, BAIC and Geely ranked among the top brands worldwide in terms of electric car sales last year, according to the China Passenger Car Association.

International cooperation on NEV production is also gearing up.

In June, German car giant Daimler signed a framework agreement in Berlin with China's BAIC to produce Mercedes-Benz-branded electric cars via their joint venture, Beijing Benz Automotive.

In accordance with the agreement, both enterprises are preparing to produce electric vehicles in China by 2020 and to provide the necessary infrastructure for battery localization using Chinese cells, as well as to expand research and development capacity.

Volkswagen plans to offer Chinese consumers about 400,000 NEVs by 2020 and over 1.5 million by 2025, which has been an important part of the company's ambition in the Chinese market, according to Jochem Heizmann, CEO of Volkswagen Group China.

As downward economic pressure becomes more intensive and the domestic market continues to expand, the deep-rooted challenges facing the industry need to be addressed.

"The cost of batteries is the issue of most concern for current development," said Ouyang Minggao from China EV100, a domestic industry group.

"The industrial foundation is not solid and we have not achieved breakthroughs in core technology of NEV batteries, so the competitiveness of the industry should be further sharpened," said Qu Guochun, deputy director-general of the machinery industry department at the MIIT.

To further promote the healthy and sustainable development of the industry, more efforts should be made in improving the innovation system, advancing industrial transformation and upgrading, and strengthening the application of NEVs, Qu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese companies speed up takeovers in overseas auto industry: media *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-19 12:53:10_|_Editor: Lu Hui_





WASHINGTON, July 18 (Xinhua) -- Chinese companies accelerated their takeover efforts in the overseas auto industry in the first half of 2017, aiming for a bigger role in international auto markets, Wall Street Journal reported on Tuesday.

Chinese companies made eight overseas deals totaling more than 5.5 billion U.S. dollars in the first half of this year, compared with nine investments for all of last year, said the report.

Tencent Holdings, one of China's most famous internet companies, spent 1.78 billion dollars on a 5-percent stake in Tesla in March, a move targeting the lucrative self-driving vehicles and related services.

Last month, Ningbo Joyson Electronic Corp. announced a 1.59-billion-dollar takeover of the bankrupt Japanese air-bag maker Takata. If finalized, the purchase will be Ningbo Joyson's fourth overseas takeover in two years.

China's investments in the overseas auto industry have totaled more than 34 billion dollars since 2008, according to the report. In the United States, Chinese companies now are hiring thousands of workers and manufacturing products from auto glasses to luxury cars.

Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. announced in 2015 an investment of 500 million dollars to build a Volvo plant that would employ 2,000 people in Ridgeville, South Carolina.

And Fuyao Glass Industry Group Co. has spent 1 billion dollars on U.S. manufacturing facilities, including reopening a former General Motors Co. plant in Moraine, Ohio, which will employ 2,500 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> * Chinese-made electric taxis unveiled in Brazil *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-15 04:41:06_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO, July 14 (Xinhua) -- Electric taxis manufactured by Chinese vehicle maker BYD were unveiled in Belo Horizonte, capital of Brazil's southeast state of Minas Gerais and would begin to circulate in the next few days.
> 
> The Chinese-made environment-friendly taxis, which can travel up to 400 kilometers on a single battery charge, have 110 horsepower, equal to a standard car running on fossil fuel.
> 
> Belo Horizonte's public transit system already has a fleet of BYD electric buses and minibuses, whose success led to the decision to expand the network to taxis.
> 
> According to the manufacturer, the electric vehicles are not only green, but also economical, representing savings of up 85 percent in operational costs, compared to conventional gas-guzzling cars.
> 
> BYD has established operations in Brazil's biggest city Sao Paulo, and expects to sell some 2,000 electric vehicles nationally by the end of 2018.



BYD is becoming the Toyota of E-vehicles. Baidu joining the EV software business is reinforcing China's dominance even further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China auto sales rise 6.2 pct in July*
Xinhua, August 11, 2017

China's auto sales continued to increase in July, *evidence of the steady growth of the world's largest car market,* data from China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM) showed Friday.

Some 1.97 million vehicles were sold last month, up 6.2 percent year on year, extending the momentum in June that saw sales rise 4.5 percent.

*Meanwhile, 2.06 million vehicles were produced in July, up 4.8 percent from the same period last year, according to the CAAM.*

In the first seven months, total auto output and sales increased by 4.7percent and 4.1 percent year on year to 15.59 million and 15.33 million vehicles, respectively.

*Sales and production of new energy vehicles maintained fast growth, and the market share of domestic brands went up in July, said the CAAM without giving further details.*

Earlier data from China Passenger Car Association showed China sold 43,117 new energy passenger cars last month, surging 46 percent year on year.

The robust growth came as China has intensified efforts to encourage the use of new energy vehicles to ease pressure on the environment, by offering tax exemptions and discounts for car purchases, and ordering government organizations to buy more new energy cars.

China has been the world's largest car market for eight consecutive years.

http://china.org.cn/business/2017-08/11/content_41394121.htm

***
_
At least 80% of the home market should be occuppied by China-made brands. Otherwise, the sheer size matters little.
_
@AndrewJin , @cirr , @Shotgunner51 , @oprih , @Jlaw 
_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

*Chinese automakers covet FCA*

*Answering Beijing's call for foreign acquisitions*
August 14, 2017 @ 12:01 am






Fiat Chrysler's hot Jeep products, such as the Grand Cherokee, make the company desirable.


DETROIT — For more than two years, FCA has been FSBO — that's For Sale By Owner — with no serious offers.

Not anymore.

Representatives of a well-known Chinese automaker made at least one offer this month to buy Fiat Chrysler Automobiles at a small premium over its market value, _Automotive News_ has learned. The offer was rejected for not being enough, a source said.

Meanwhile, other sources independently identified executives from other large Chinese automakers conducting their own due diligence on a potential purchase of FCA, including meeting last week with representatives of U.S. retail groups about a potential acquisition. A source said FCA executives have traveled to China to meet with Great Wall Motor Co. And Chinese delegations were seen last week at FCA's headquarters in Auburn Hills, Mich.





Marchionne: Making FCA enticing.
Chinese companies are under government pressure to expand outside China by acquiring foreign companies. FCA may be a perfect target, given that CEO Sergio Marchionne has focused on streamlining the automaker's operations to make it enticing to a buyer, making bold moves such as exiting small cars and sedans and revamping the company's manufacturing footprint.

It's unclear which Chinese automaker or automakers are pursuing FCA. Different sources have pointed to involvement by different ones — Dongfeng Motor Corp., Great Wall, Zhejiang Geely Holding Group or FCA's current joint venture partner in China, Guangzhou Automobile Group. But it is also unclear which company or companies are likely to follow through or succeed.

Unsurprisingly, FCA isn't talking, nor are any of the four Chinese automakers. But if a sale proceeds, the quintessentially American Jeep brand — once owned by the Germans and most recently by the Italians/Dutch — may soon be owned by the Chinese.

According to one source, any sale likely would involve FCA's highly profitable Jeep and Ram brands, as well as Chrysler, Dodge and Fiat, but would exclude Maserati and Alfa Romeo. Those two brands would be spun off, as was Ferrari, to maximize returns for Exor, the holding company controlled by the Agnelli family, which owns a controlling interest in FCA, the source said, speaking on condition of anonymity.

Why, after two years on the block, is FCA apparently drawing interest from at least one potential Chinese buyer now?

The answer: FCA's global network and product — specifically Jeep and Ram — fit the requirements the Chinese government has set for attractive acquisitions.

Quality gap

Chinese automakers have openly dreamed of cracking lucrative North America for a decade, spending millions to display their vehicles at high-profile U.S. auto shows. Early efforts showed that Chinese automakers had a long way to go before they were ready to compete here.

But in more recent years — through knowledge and expertise gained via joint ventures with the world's largest and most successful automakers — Chinese companies have closed the quality gap.

And the automakers feel like they finally have closed that gap enough to start selling their products in the U.S., said Michael Dunne, president of Dunne Automotive, a Hong Kong investment advisory company and an expert on the Chinese auto industry.

They also are under pressure from the government to expand beyond China, Dunne said.

A government directive dubbed China Outbound pushes Chinese businesses to acquire international assets from their industries and operate them "to make their mark," much as Geely has done since acquiring Volvo in 2010. Bloomberg reported last week that Chinese companies plan to spend *$1.5 trillion acquiring overseas companies* over the next decade — a 70 percent increase from current levels.

"Right now, Chinese automakers enjoy the full support of the leadership in Beijing to go and make it happen," Dunne said. "That's something brand new, and it's really picked up since 2015."

Along with Volvo, Dunne pointed to Italian tire maker Pirelli and German robotics giant Kuka as Chinese acquisitions supported by the China Outbound policy.

Interest has been growing for some time. In May 2016, FCA hosted a *high-level delegation from China* at its North American headquarters, which included Hu Chunhua, a member of the Communist Party's Politburo and secretary of the party's Guangdong Provincial Committee. Also in attendance were Cui Tiankai, China's ambassador to the U.S., and Zhang Fangyou, chairman of Guangzhou Automobile Group.

"The interest is real, no question," Dunne said. "The complications are on the political side: What would this mean for a Chinese company to acquire an American automaker, no matter where its corporate headquarters is based?"

Turnkey operation

For a Chinese automaker that dreams of making a splash in North America, Europe and Latin America, FCA presents as close to a turnkey operation as exists.

Globally, FCA has 162 manufacturing operations — assembly, component, stamping and machining plants — and another 87 r&d centers. In North America, FCA has a network of about 2,600 U.S. dealerships, as well as extensive distribution networks in Canada and Mexico.

And unlike other, larger publicly owned automakers with similar global footprints, Marchionne and his bosses at Exor have made one thing clear: Write a big enough check, and the keys to FCA are yours.

When it became apparent in late 2015 that FCA's attempts to merge with General Motors had been rejected and any effort to tie up with Volkswagen was shut down because of that automaker's then-blooming diesel emissions scandal, Marchionne began focusing attention inward, looking at why his company had not been more attractive to potential partners. In early 2016, he began implementing radical changes to make FCA more appealing, especially to an Asian automaker, but also to Volkswagen.

First, FCA shocked the industry by ending production of its compact and midsize sedans in the U.S., the Dodge Dart and Chrysler 200. The cars had been among the first fruits of bankrupt Chrysler's 2009 shotgun marriage to Fiat S.p.A., but both had disappointing sales.

At the same time, Marchionne expanded development for his two cash cows, Jeep and Ram. He retooled plants from unibody construction back to body-on-frame to expand production of the Ram 1500 and Jeep Wrangler, and he announced that, after years of consumer clamoring, Jeep would again build a pickup and would soon build big luxury Jeeps to compete with Land Rover.

Product development plans laid out in 2014 — to vastly expand the Chrysler lineup, for example — were scrapped. FCA's North American product line would go where the money was: pickups, SUVs and the minivan.

Stretch goals

The transformation, which will be largely complete by 2018, will mean FCA showrooms will resemble those of a decade ago when gasoline prices spiked: full of SUVs, crossovers, minivans and pickups and devoid of anything smaller or more fuel-efficient. The transformation has helped FCA's quarterly financials, and Marchionne says the automaker is on track to achieve in 2018 what had been widely considered pie-in-the-sky goals laid out in 2014.

FCA has also looked hard at shedding holdings not directly related to automaking as a way to free trapped value for shareholders. That could include separation from parts maker Magneti Marelli, casting specialist Teksid and automation provider Comau.

On a conference call with analysts last month, Marchionne laid out the strategy.

"In order to be fair to our shareholders, we need to make sure that we deliver as much value out of this venture as we can," he said.

The prospect of selling FCA to a Chinese automaker has been on Marchionne's mind awhile. In August 2015, months after he began his quest to merge or partner with another global automaker with his "Confessions of a Capital Junkie" presentation, and while he was launching his soon-to-be-rebuffed bid to merge with GM, the FCA CEO told _Automotive News_ that he had closely studied potential tie-ups with numerous Asian automakers.

His conclusion: None of the Asian automakers was looking for partners.

He was asked: Anyone in Asia?

"I don't think Asia is partnerable," he said. "No, you can be acquired by the Asians. I think China will buy you."

_Yang Jian contributed to this report._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*12-meter-long electric smart bus starts road test in central China*
2017-08-16 10:28 Ecns.cn Editor:Yao Lan

Photo taken on Aug. 15, 2017 shows a 12-meter-long electric smart bus running on the road during a road test in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province. Chinese rail maker CRRC announced it has developed a 12-meter-long electric smart bus on July 18, with a top speed of 40 kilometers per hour. (Xinhua/Shen Hong)










Photo taken on Aug. 15, 2017 shows a 12-meter-long electric smart bus automatically decelerating to yield to pedestrians during a road test in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province.



Photo taken on Aug. 15, 2017 shows a 12-meter-long electric smart bus making a turn at the intersection during a road test in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province.​


----------



## Menthol

I wonder... Is Chinese Passangers car good? Does some one know the link for Chinese car review for 2017 released car? How it compare with Toyota and BMW?

Recently China Wuling Confero S start to sell car in my country, Indonesia. Is this car good? 

Reading Chinese automotive above sound so wonderful, like self driving technology, EV, etc. But what about the real car itself?


----------



## Offshore

Menthol said:


> I wonder... Is Chinese Passangers car good? Does some one know the link for Chinese car review for 2017 released car? How it compare with Toyota and BMW?
> 
> Recently China Wuling Confero S start to sell car in my country, Indonesia. Is this car good?
> 
> Reading Chinese automotive above sound so wonderful, like self driving technology, EV, etc. But what about the real car itself?



Real question is can your avarage country man afford good car?
If the poor can only afford cheap car, then that's what China sell to your country!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Geely first-half profit jumps 128pc spurred by Volvo technology and design*
Net profit for the six months hits 4.3 billion yuan (US$643 million) on revenue of 39.4 billion yuan, which represented an 118 per cent jump

PUBLISHED : Wednesday, 16 August, 2017, 3:22pm
UPDATED : Wednesday, 16 August, 2017, 7:29pm





http://www.scmp.com/author/daniel-ren-0​Daniel Ren Lam Ka-sing

Geely Automobile Holdings, the Chinese carmaker whose parent owns the Swedish car marque Volvo, has reported a thumping 128 per cent jump in after-tax half-year profit, driven by soaring sales, as it improved the design and engineering of its product range.

Net profit for the six months, ended June 30, was 4.3 billion yuan (US$643 million) on revenue of 39.4 billion yuan, which represented an 118 per cent jump. The earnings beat analysts’ estimates of 4.0 billion yuan.

And its president An Conghui said the automaker was equally upbeat for the remainder of the year.

“Our sales performance is continuously strong and our upcoming new models received very good market feedback. We’re confident in achieving a 10 per cent rise in full year sales volume target of 1.1 million units,” An added.

The company has not distributed any dividend, but starting from next year, it “should have a better chance of distributing an interim dividend and better full year end dividend,” added Gui Shengyue, its chief executive. “We have such good performance.”

Peter Chen, a Shanghai-based engineer with US components maker TRW, said: “Geely has emerged as one of the biggest winners among the domestic auto market, as it gradually assimilated Volvo’s technologies and designs.

“All eyes will now be on its ambitions to move up the value chain.”




Vehicle shipments jumped 89 per cent to 530,627 cars in the first half, smashing the national growth of 1.6 per cent.

In July alone, the Zhejiang-based car manufacturer, controlled by billionaire Li Shufu, reported an 88 per cent jump in sales. The company’s indigenous brands, including Boyue and Emgrand, recorded sizzling sales too.

Geely has set an annual sales target of 1 million cars for this year with plans to launch a first sports-utility vehicle (SUV), under its own mid-priced Lynk & Co high-end brand, which has been 50/50 jointly developed with Volvo.

Geely will launch the Lynk brand in the last quarter of this year.

“The joint development has the shared technology from Volvo,” An said. “The new brand will launch all necessary models such as ‘SUV’ models.”

Volvo’s owner Geely aims to sell 500,000 units of its new Lynk brand vehicles by 2019

Geely Auto’s shares have soared 157 per cent so far this year, and rose another 1.2 per cent in early afternoon trading to HK$19.22.

Morgan Stanley has forecast more modest 22 per cent annual sales rise through to 2019.




​Geely’s multi-brand strategy had previously sparked uncertainty, but working closely in tandem with Volvo has proved a winning formula, backed up by a widespread dealership network, Morgan Stanley said, adding it believes the timing of Geely’s initiatives to tap into the mid- to high-end SUV segment perfectly matches the fast growth of segment, which expected to last for the next few years.

Lynk also plans to sell vehicles in the United States and Europe, after launching in China.

Earlier this month, Geely and Volvo set up a 50-50 joint venture, GV Automobile Technology (Ningbo), to strengthen their tie-up in technology development.

Geely founder Li Shufu said the joint venture would further promote even closer ties between the brands on shared vehicle architecture and electrification.

In June, Geely also acquired 49.9 per cent in Malaysian carmaker Proton, and 51 per cent of iconic British sports car marque, Lotus.



Geely first-half profit jumps 128pc spurred by Volvo technology and design | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menthol

Offshore said:


> Real question is can your avarage country man afford good car?
> If the poor can only afford cheap car, then that's what China sell to your country!



I read that China is actually made from a cheap car to luxury car, even supercar. 

As China able to make mobile phone that rivaled iPhone and Samsung, as well as electronic and appliances. Not to mention China supercomputer is world no 1 with local made processor. How about Chinese car? 

I think this is not a new news that top car sales in China is actually dominated by local brand.


----------



## TaiShang

*China has one million new energy vehicles*
Xinhua, August 14, 2017

The number of new energy vehicles in China has reached 1.01 million, according to the Ministry of Public Security (MPS) Sunday.

*A total of 825,000 of them were electric vehicles, and the other 193,000 were hybrid electric vehicles,* said the ministry's traffic management bureau.

In order to better identify the vehicles, the MPS designated five pilot cities in which 76,000 exclusive green license plates were distributed for new energy vehicles in 2016. The exclusive license plates will cover all Chinese cities by the first half of 2018, the MPS said.

The production and sales volume of new energy vehicles is expected to surpass 5 million by 2020, according to the ministry.

*China has one million new energy vehicles*
Xinhua, August 14, 2017

The number of new energy vehicles in China has reached 1.01 million, according to the Ministry of Public Security (MPS) Sunday.

*A total of 825,000 of them were electric vehicles, and the other 193,000 were hybrid electric vehicles,* said the ministry's traffic management bureau.

In order to better identify the vehicles, the MPS designated five pilot cities in which 76,000 exclusive green license plates were distributed for new energy vehicles in 2016. The exclusive license plates will cover all Chinese cities by the first half of 2018, the MPS said.

The production and sales volume of new energy vehicles is expected to surpass 5 million by 2020, according to the ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese car-maker explores Indonesian market*

Xinhua, August 22, 2017

On China's rural and urban roads, one vehicle can be seen almost everywhere: the Wuling minibus.

Manufactured by SAIC-GM-Wuling Automobile Co. (SGMW), the budget minibuses can take both passengers and a large amount of goods, making them a popular choice among commercial Chinese drivers.

Assured of its popularity in China, SGMW is expanding overseas. A factory in the town of Cikarang, Indonesia, opened last month, producing a new model, the Confero S, specially designed with the Indonesian market, currently dominated by Japanese brands.

"Chinese car-makers must build local factories if they want to expand overseas," said SGMW vice general manager Shen Yunxiao.

In 2002, when the joint venture was established, production was barely 100,000 cars a year. In 2004, SGMW began exporting via shareholder GM Chevrolet's channels and broke into markets in South America, the Middle East and Africa. It then started exporting technology to GM factories in Egypt and India.

From 2011 to 2016, SGMW exported close to 138,000 vehicles to more than 40 countries, making it the biggest minibus exporter in China.

Construction of the company's Indonesian works began in 2015 at a cost of 700 million U.S. dollars. The project covers 60-hectares and is expected to produce 120,000 cars each year. The factory has also attracted many auto-part companies to Indonesia, generating about 3,000 jobs.

SGMW has teamed up with a vocational school in Liuzhou, an industrial city in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and home to the company's HQ, to train more than 300 Indonesian workers over the next three years.

Fernando Habel Alexza Inkiriwang has been studying automechanics in Liuzhou City Vocational College (LCVC) for ten months. Most of his classes are in Chinese. Each student studies at LCVC for about two years before going back to Indonesia for a year's apprenticeship before beginning work.

According to LCVC, graduates earn more than 2,000 yuan (300 U.S. dollars) per month during their apprenticeship, the standard for basic automobile workers there, but they earn much more after they become qualified.

"With skills, and knowledge of Chinese, graduates will manage other workers. They will also act as a channel between Indonesian and Chinese staff," said Tang Chunjie, in charge of the program at the LCVC.

In 2015, the program enrolled 63 students; in 2016, the number rose to more than 120.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Spotlight: Made-in-China buses roll deeper into Europe on wave of innovation *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-22 19:26:46_|_Editor: An_





by Jin Jing, Wen Xiqiang, Zhan Xiaoqi

LONDON, Aug. 22, (Xinhua) -- Europeans are chasing a new fashion to take China-designed new energy coaches as a fresh means of transportation as Europe strengthens its efforts to fight gas emission.

Amid fierce competition, Chinese new energy car manufacturers have won favor from European clients thanks to their fashionable look, reliable quality and reasonable prices.

In 2016, China manufactured and sold over 28 million vehicles, ranked No. 1 globally for eight consecutive years. More importantly, the annual production of new energy vehicles in China has surpassed 517,000, with the BYD, for instance, exporting its coaches and battery technology to more than 50 countries around the world.

*BIG SUCCESS IN BRITAIN*

Chinese carmaker BYD has succeeded in deploying its electric coaches in London, Liverpool and Nottingham since it partnered with the Britain's biggest coach manufacturer Alexander Dennis Limited (ADL) in 2015 and got an initial order of 51 buses from the London transport authority.

At Waterloo station in central London, passengers are lining up to take Bus 521, one of the routes in London with green buses powered by BYD battery and technology.

"It's quite cool. It's a lot quicker and a lot nicer than the tube... It should be a better option over others who move on the transportation," said Lora Jarrett who enjoys taking such buses.

Dan Gill, another commuter who has been taking this bus for about two years, said he strongly favored electric buses for environmental concerns.

"It is smooth and comfortable... It is clearly a lot better for the local environment, in terms of the pollution compared to diesel ones." Gill said, adding that he looks forward to more electric buses in London.

"We believe that the BYD's battery and related technology are state of the art currently and importantly are well proven in thousands of their pure electric buses in service around the world," John Trayner, general manager of British public transportation operator Go-Ahead, told Xinhua.

Trayner said his company is satisfied with the performance of these coaches and it just ordered another 47 buses following the last contract in 2015.

According to the BYD, the company has already received orders for 201 electric coaches in the Britain, and the BYD's electric buses have taken up 70 percent of electric coaches in London and 43 percent in Britain.

"The combination of the BYD's electric power-train and batteries and the ADL's bodywork provides us with high quality buses which have proved reliable in operation," said Trayner.

*POPULAR BEYOND BRITAIN*

It is not just in Britain that Chinese buses are welcomed. China-designed coaches have also been running on the streets of Netherlands and Bulgaria, proven to be a reliable and economical alternative for transportation.

In 2016, a batch of 110 buses from another leading Chinese bus maker, Zhengzhou Yutong Bus Co., was successfully delivered to Sofia, the capital of Bulgaria in the southeast of Europe.

Slav Monov, executive director of Sofia autobus company Stolichen Autotransport Plc, described Chinese buses as very cost efficient, economical, safe and comfortable. A total of 110 Chinese coaches have gone into service on eight lines in Sofia.

The diesel buses order of nearly 20 million U.S. dollars was taken through a public procurement procedure, and the buses have been carrying about a quarter of the customers of Stolichen Autotransport, Monov told Xinhua.

He said the buses, made by Yutong, are a very good balanced product with the best price-quality ratio, adding his company was looking for the best price-quality ratio in order to serve a greater number of residents.

This approach was particularly important for a developing economy like Bulgaria's, Monov said.

Zdravko Dimitrov, an engineer responsible for the technical maintenance of these buses in Sofia, said, "Those coaches from China gives stable performance with full consideration for all passengers and the cost of maintenance is affordable."

*WIN WITH QUALITY*

The success of Chinese buses in the European market stems from high quality, advanced technology and aftersales services.

Buses from China are manufactured strictly according to the standards of the European Union where rigorous standards on vehicle emission are implemented.

"Considering the UK now is undergoing a revolution of clean air, the electric coaches from China have proved to be more economical and environment-friendly than diesel ones. In fact, the electricity those coaches need is lower than the manufacturer predicted," said Trayner.

Britain announced last month that sales of new diesel and gas cars would be banned by 2040, offering new possibilities to leading new energy car manufacturers like the BYD amid Europe's battle against the environmental pollution by the internal combustion engine.

Tim Jackson, British CEO of public transport operator RATP, said a thorough evaluation has been carried out before his company decided to select the BYD-ADL product for launching the electric operations in London.

"This would help us better fulfil the company's promise of saving energy and reducing gas emission," Jackson said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese car-maker explores Indonesian market*
> 
> Xinhua, August 22, 2017
> 
> On China's rural and urban roads, one vehicle can be seen almost everywhere: the Wuling minibus.
> 
> Manufactured by SAIC-GM-Wuling Automobile Co. (SGMW), the budget minibuses can take both passengers and a large amount of goods, making them a popular choice among commercial Chinese drivers.
> 
> Assured of its popularity in China, SGMW is expanding overseas. A factory in the town of Cikarang, Indonesia, opened last month, producing a new model, the Confero S, specially designed with the Indonesian market, currently dominated by Japanese brands.
> 
> "Chinese car-makers must build local factories if they want to expand overseas," said SGMW vice general manager Shen Yunxiao.
> 
> In 2002, when the joint venture was established, production was barely 100,000 cars a year. In 2004, SGMW began exporting via shareholder GM Chevrolet's channels and broke into markets in South America, the Middle East and Africa. It then started exporting technology to GM factories in Egypt and India.
> 
> From 2011 to 2016, SGMW exported close to 138,000 vehicles to more than 40 countries, making it the biggest minibus exporter in China.
> 
> Construction of the company's Indonesian works began in 2015 at a cost of 700 million U.S. dollars. The project covers 60-hectares and is expected to produce 120,000 cars each year. The factory has also attracted many auto-part companies to Indonesia, generating about 3,000 jobs.
> 
> SGMW has teamed up with a vocational school in Liuzhou, an industrial city in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and home to the company's HQ, to train more than 300 Indonesian workers over the next three years.
> 
> Fernando Habel Alexza Inkiriwang has been studying automechanics in Liuzhou City Vocational College (LCVC) for ten months. Most of his classes are in Chinese. Each student studies at LCVC for about two years before going back to Indonesia for a year's apprenticeship before beginning work.
> 
> According to LCVC, graduates earn more than 2,000 yuan (300 U.S. dollars) per month during their apprenticeship, the standard for basic automobile workers there, but they earn much more after they become qualified.
> 
> "With skills, and knowledge of Chinese, graduates will manage other workers. They will also act as a channel between Indonesian and Chinese staff," said Tang Chunjie, in charge of the program at the LCVC.
> 
> In 2015, the program enrolled 63 students; in 2016, the number rose to more than 120.


I've seen Indonesian workers work and nothing to brag about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Hydrogen fuel cell passenger cars to be produced in Zhangjiakou to serve 2022 Winter Olympics*
By Zhang Huan (People's Daily Online) 10:26, September 02, 2017





Hydrogen fuel cell passenger cars will be produced in Zhangjiakou City, Hebei province, to serve the 2022 Winter Olympics to be jointly hosted by the city with Beijing, as an automatic production line of hydrogen fuel cell engines recently went operation, Beijing Daily reported on Sept. 1.

The production base established with an investment of 1 billion RMB ($152 million) by Beijing SinoHytec Co., Ltd is projected to manufacture 10,000 vehicles a year after construction of all production lines is completed in 2018.

The hydrogen fuel cell vehicle, with a maximum range of 500 kilometers, can be started at even 30 degrees Celsius below zero, and can be stored at even lower temperatures, which means the vehicles are suitable for the winter weather in Zhangjiakou.

Li Jianqiu, a professor at Tsinghua University, noted that, compared with traditional vehicles that consumes 6 to 8 liters of gasoline every 100 kilometers at a cost of 40 to 50 RMB, the hydrogen fuel cell vehicle consumes only 1 kilogram of hydrogen at a cost of 30 RMB.

About 2.04 million diesel trucks in the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region are believed to discharge some 6.48 million tons of pollutants each year, while the hydrogen fuel cell vehicles produce zero emissions and are thus environmentally friendly.

In addition, the hydrogen used as fuel for the vehicles can be discharged in a timely fashion, which ensures safety of the vehicles.

Zhangjiakou is advantageous for developing hydrogen energy as it has a demonstration zone of renewable energy and the world’s largest wind power hydrogen production. Producing hydrogen with wind power not only lowers costs, but makes efficient use of the surplus wind power of more than 10 billion kilowatts of the city on a yearly basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Will China stop producing fuel-consumed vehicles? *
CGTN
2017-09-10 14:16 GMT+8




Xin Guobin, vice minister of China’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) revealed on Saturday that as new energy vehicles (NEVs) experience fast development, China will set a deadline to stop the sale of gas-powered automobiles while pushing companies to speed up efforts to produce electric vehicles for the world’s biggest auto market.

“The ministry has begun studying the industry and will begin making a timeline for when the country will stop making and selling gas-powered automobiles,” said Xin.

“The measures will help propel profound changes in our country’s automobile industry,” Xin said at an international forum on the industry’s development in Tianjin over the weekend.





China Daily Photo​
China has become the world’s largest producing and consuming market of NEVs since 2015, according to MIIT. The International Energy Agency says China accounts for more than 40 percent of total electric cars sold worldwide.

Carl Benz in 1886 submitted a patent for his motor car which is powered by a gas engine, marking the birth of modern automobiles. It has changed the way of mobility throughout today, but that trend is being re-written by zero emission vehicles.

China isn’t the only one planning to ban gas-powered cars, auto giant country Germany’s federal council, the Bundesrat, had already passed a resolution calling for a ban on combustion fossil fueled cars.





VCG Photo​
Now India, France, Britain, and Norway have all planned to ditch diesel cars in favor of cleaner vehicles.

For Britain, all automobiles on the road will need to have zero emissions by 2050. For France, the government says it wants to ban sales of gas powered vehicles by the end of 2040.

For India, the government said that every car sold in India should be powered by electricity by 2030. For Norway, the country’s plan on improving the environment is even sooner. All new passenger cars and vans sold should have zero emissions by 2025. 

China has toughened up on subsidies given to NEV buyers and makers, but that does not signal cooling sales of the NEV market. “The market will play the driving force, not the government,” said Wu Wei, Director of the Industry Coordination Department of the National Development and Reform Commission. 

“The goal is having companies drop dependence on subsidiaries, so they can face market competition,” Wu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China auto sales rise 5.3% in August*

Xinhua | Updated: 2017-09-12 09:37





A visitor and his child try out a new car at an auto show in Wuhan, Hubei province. [Photo/Xinhua]

BEIJING - China's auto sales continued to increase in August, evidence of the steady growth of the world's largest car market, data from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM) showed Monday.


Some 2.19 million vehicles were sold last month, up 5.3 percent year on year, maintaining momentum in July that saw sales rise 6.2 percent.

Meanwhile, 2.09 million vehicles were produced in August, up 4.8 percent from the same period last year, according to the CAAM.

In the first eight months, total auto output and sales increased by 4.7 percent and 4.3 percent year on year to 17.68 million and 17.51 million vehicles, respectively.

*The market share of domestic brands went up 5.3 percent year on year in August, said the CAAM.*

Sales and production of new energy vehicles maintained fast growth. *Some 72,000 new energy vehicles were produced in August, up 67.3 percent year on year, and 68,000 were sold, up 76.3 percent from the same period last year.*

Earlier data from the China Passenger Car Association showed China sold 54,000 new energy passenger cars last month, surging 25 percent month on month.

The robust growth came as China has intensified efforts to encourage the use of new energy vehicles to ease pressure on the environment, by offering tax exemptions and discounts for car purchases, and ordering government organizations to buy more new energy cars.

China has been the world's largest car market for eight consecutive years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

*New LiDAR Product Designed to Enable Real-World Autonomous Car Applications*
September 7, 2017 | ACN Newswire


O-Net Technologies launched in Shenzhen its next generation cost-effective light detection and ranging (LiDAR) product PANDA, which is a new pulsed laser product platform capable of 1550nm LiDAR autonomous navigation, 3D mapping and remote sensing ideal for autonomous car applications.

The launch ceremony of PANDA was attended by industry experts, business leaders as well as key representatives from leading global technology and automobile companies including a leading internet and web service giant in China, a Hong Kong- and Shenzhen-listed Chinese manufacturer of automobiles and rechargeable batteries, and a global fables semiconductor and IC design company based in Shenzhen.

Mr. Austin Na, Chairman and CEO of O-Net, said at the ceremony, "We are excited about the launch of PANDA, a cost-effective next generation product, which marks a new milestone to O-Net's LiDAR product development. With the support of our vertically integrated operational structure and proven expertise, we are confident of supporting multiple LiDAR applications and producing more compact units at cost that allows mass market deployment. We are set to become a major LiDAR technology supplier for the rapidly growing Advanced Driver Assistance Systems (ADAS) market. We will continue to innovate and integrate key components for product size reduction and cost enhancement that we will provide highly reliable and dependable products that can match customers' performance and price expectations."

PANDA is a new kind of Pulsed Laser for LiDAR applications and is based on 1550nm fiber laser architecture for improved resolution, range, eye safety, low power consumption and in a cost-effective package, which are key requirements of the sensing systems in Level 5 autonomous vehicles. PANDA's 1550nm fiber laser architecture is free from all performance shortcomings of current 905nm LD technology-based LiDARs. PANDA is small, lightweight, very reliable and rugged, promising to withstand all weather conditions that autonomous vehicles will be exposed to. The PANDA module measures only 9cm x 9cm X 3cm thick, weighs less than 400 grams and is designed to exceed the demands of the most challenging real-world autonomous navigation, remote sensing and 3D mapping.

O-Net, one of the world's largest companies for Erbium-Doped Fiber Amplifiers ("EDFA"), and supplier of 980nm pump lasers worldwide, has fully integrated capability for 1550nm Pulsed Laser for LiDAR, from system design, laser chip manufacturing, subcomponent manufacture and volume assembly in its state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities, scalable for meeting the demands of the dynamic and fast-growing market.

"PANDA, having completed the qualification process, has moved into full production. Several hundred PANDA units will be deployed this year in autonomous cars equipped with prototype LiDAR systems and O-Net will scale up production in 2018 and beyond, as customer demand for the product is increasing. We are confident that PANDA will become one of our key growth drivers in coming years and we will continue to develop cost-effective LiDAR products to meet the growing global demand for them," Mr. Na concluded.



Code:


http://www.iconnect007.com/index.php/article/106281/new-lidar-product-designed-to-enable-real-world-autonomous-car-applications/106284/?skin=ein


----------



## onebyone

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/...hina-and-it-is-a-defacto-global-deadline.html
*China will set a date that will be the end of fossil fuel cars globally*






China will set a deadline for automakers to end sales of fossil-fuel-powered vehicles, becoming the biggest market to do so in a move that will accelerate the push into the electric car market led by companies including BYD Co. and BAIC Motor Corp. The deadline date is still to be decided but current speculation is in the 2040-2050 timeframe.

Xin Guobin, the vice minister of industry and information technology, said the government is working with other regulators on a timetable to end production and sales. The move will have a profound impact on the environment and growth of China’s auto industry, Xin said at an auto forum in Tianjin on Saturday.

The world’s second-biggest economy, which has vowed to cap its carbon emissions by 2030 and curb worsening air pollution, is the latest to join countries such as the U.K. and France seeking to phase out vehicles using gasoline and diesel.

The U.K. said in July it will ban sales of diesel- and gasoline-fueled cars by 2040, two weeks after France announced a similar plan to reduce air pollution and meet targets to keep global warming below 2 degrees Celsius (3.6 degrees Fahrenheit). Norway and the Netherlands are considering a more aggressive way to put an end on fossil fuel cars years earlier than its European peers.






Mercedes-Benz is the latest automaker to embrace electrification, announcing that it will be electrifying its entire vehicle lineup by 2022. Mercedes-Benz chief Dieter Zetsche said that the car maker will offer either hybrid or fully electric versions of its vehicles by 2022, adding up to a total of a minimum of 50 new electric model options by that time. Smart, meanwhile, another Daimler-owned sub-brand, will go fully electric by 2020.

Volkswagen AG plans to build electric versions of all 300 models in the 12-brand group’s lineup. The German auto giant laid out the enormity of the task ahead, vowing to spend 20 billion euros ($24 billion) by 2030 to roll out the cars and earmarked another 50 billion euros to buy the batteries needed to power the vehicles.

By 2025, VW aims to have 50 purely battery-powered vehicles and 30 hybrid models in its lineup, with a goal of selling as many as 3 million all-electric cars by then. The transformation will pick up speed after that to reach the 2030 goal as economies of scale and better infrastructure help bring down prices and accelerate sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese autos launched at Frankfurt's car show*

2017-09-13 16:57

China Daily _Editor: Liang Meichen_





Chery Auto's showroom opens to public during press day at Frankfurt Motor Show on Tuesday. (Photo/China Daily)

*Chery and Great Wall unveil compact SUVs aimed at European, US markets*

In the past, Chinese automakers may have regarded major international auto events as means to raise their profile beyond their home market, but now it seems they have more practical aims.

With China planning to adopt one of the world's strictest standards on vehicle emissions to reduce air pollution, carmakers have to produce mass production models that meet standards at home and abroad.

At this year's Frankfurt Motor Show－or 2017 IAA- two private automakers from China, the world's largest auto market, presented new models seeking export markets.

Chery Automotive is one of China's most successful homegrown carmakers which for 20 years has been building up to launching its first global car.

Chery－also China's leading vehicle exporter -announced it will start an all-new model line of passenger cars globally, with plan for sales in Europe within the next few years under a nameplate *EXEED*.

The automaker said the first model to go on sale across Europe will be a compact sport utility vehicle producer, called EXEED TX, which was revealed in Frankfurt on Tuesday.

Chery said it is evaluating the sales opportunity in key markets ahead of setting up a European sales operation in cooperation with the company's import and distribution partners.

The company said it plans to sell a range of hybrid electric vehicles, plug-in hybrid electric vehicles and battery electric vehicles.

It is also planning to establish new research and design facilities in Europe.

Also presenting in Frankfurt is Great Wall Motor, China's largest SUV producer.

It unveiled six SUV models under its high-end brand Wey－four of them made their global debut, including a concept one. All are new-energy models.

Great Wall Chairman Wei Jianjun said: "Not only in China, I believe the Chinese brands will perform very well in the world."

He said Wey will enter the North American market in 2021 with two or three mid-size or compact SUV models. The company also plans to build factories to manufacture the cars locally. It is currently searching for locations.

Zhang Yu, managing director of Shanghai-based consulting firm Automotive Foresight Co, said he believes Chinese auto makers are more confident with their products, because of the improved performance of made-in-China vehicles in tests, as well as the upcoming National VI emission standard, which is stricter than Euro 6.

"This time is the real action," Zhang said.

The implementation of new emissions standards in 2019 and 2020 means automakers must produce cars suitable not only for China, but also for Europe and the United States.

However, Zhang said he thinks it will not be easy for them to build a distribution networks in Europe.

Peter Hage, founding partner at auto consulting firm Districom Group, said the main challenge that Chinese automakers facing in overseas markets is building fully international brands and distribution networks in the U.S. and Europe.

Also, the efficient longterm management of increasing complexity across product development, new technologies, international expansion will be a major challenge, Hage said.

"Different customer expectations must be met in terms of vehicle design, quality and performance, as well as overall customer experience management," he added.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/09-13/273473.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese brands outstrip rivals in market share*
By Li Fusheng | China Daily | Updated: 2017-09-25 





Workers assemble auto parts destined for Geely models at a production line of an engine company in Zhejiang province. [Photo by Lyv Bin/For China Daily]


*Chinese automakers are gaining an increasingly larger market share of their home market, but industry insiders said they should not be overly optimistic as there is still a long way to go.*

More than 6.38 million China-branded passenger cars were sold from January to August, 4.8 percent growth year-on-year. That's more than double the growth rate of the passenger car sector as a whole, according to statistics from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

*Chinese brands seized 43.2 percent of the market share in the period, far higher than the runner-up, as German carmakers' products accounted for 20.5 percent of the market.*

Yang Xueliang, vice-president of Geely Group, believes the upward trend will go further.

*"If the momentum continues, Chinese brands are likely to have a 50 percent or even 60 percent market share in the long run,"* Yang said at a Chinese brands-themed automotive forum in Shandong province last week.

Geely is one of the fastest-growing Chinese automakers in China. In the first eight months this year, it sold 718,000 new cars, surging 88 percent year-on-year.

Geely now owns Swedish brand Volvo and Malaysia's Proton, and has unveiled its own brand Lynk & Co, aiming to compete with international brands such as GM and Volkswagen.

*At Changan Automobile, which has partnerships with Ford, Suzuki and Mazda, the international brand cars accounted for roughly 45 percent of the group's total sales last year, according to Li Wei, its vice-president.*

"Our Changan-branded cars took 55 percent. Our own brand is rising within the group, so we feel that Chinese brands as a whole are full of hope too."

Wang Xia, chairman of the Automotive Industry Committee of the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade, said Chinese brands have seized the opportunity and realized rapid growth, but they should not be complacent about what they have achieved. "Instead, they should prepare for a tug of war with international brands over a long period of time," he said.

Wang was echoed by Lu Qun, chairman of Qiantu Motor, an electric carmaker. Lu said he believes that Chinese brands could even raise their market share to 50 percent, but there is a long way to go before really getting established.

"How do we make our brands more attractive? How do we offer customers good value for money? And how do we offer them better experiences? We need to find out answers to those questions," Lu said.

Zhang Xiyong, general manager of BAIC Group, said Chinese carmakers still lag behind international big names in the industry in terms of quality and other competitive factors.

He said there were six automotive companies in the list of the 2016 BrandZ Top 100 Most Valuable Global Brands but none of them were Chinese.

Zhang suggested that Chinese companies should try to go global if they want to become global brands.

China sold 800,000 cars overseas last year, a meager 3 percent of what it sold in the domestic market.

As the Belt and Road Initiative has become widely accepted, there is huge potential overseas, said Zhang.

However, he suggested that in China, Chinese automakers should shift their focus from large cities to smaller ones, as people there are becoming major consumer groups.

Xiang Xingchu, general manager of JAC Motors, said Chinese companies should each create their own individual features to appeal to their target customers.

"It is not possible to sell your cars to everyone. Find your target customers and they will be large enough," said Xiang.

"Some say their cars are sporty, some say they excel in safety and some others say they offer premium cars. But aren't premium cars safe? Yes they are. But as a company you have to map out a different route of development."

Xiang said now is one of the best times for Chinese brands, as customers are becoming more reasonable, with growing confidence in Chinese brands.

In addition, the authorities are promulgating stricter requirements in fuel consumption and quality, which are forcing Chinese carmakers to do a better job, he said.

Fu Yuwu, chief of the Society of Automotive Engineers of China, believes new energy cars and connected cars could prove to be sectors where Chinese carmakers can gain an upper hand.

"We have the absolute advantage in smart and connected cars. China is strongly addicted to the internet, even more so than the United States. So I think that if we can make breakthroughs in electric cars as well as smart and connected cars, and if we can introduce business model innovations, then we will have the chance of creating miracles for the Chinese car industry."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Geely Revs Up Stake in Danish Financial Company*

By Yang Ge






Automaker Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. Ltd. plans to increase *its ownership stake in Denmark’s Saxo Bank Group, a self-described “multi-asset trading and financial-technology firm,” from 30% to 51.5%.* Photo: IC

Domestic car maker Geely will boost its ownership of Denmark’s Saxo Bank Group* to a controlling stake, *extending a recent foray by private Chinese investors into the European financial services sector.

Following its original purchase of 30% of Saxo in May, Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. Ltd., whose assets include the Swedish Volvo car brand, will buy more shares to raise its stake to 51.5%, Saxo said in a statement on Monday. Saxo, which describes itself as a “multi-asset trading and financial-technology firm,” said northern European financial services firm Sampo Group has also offered to buy up to another 19.9% of the company.

http://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-10-03/101153171.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese automaker BYD unveils North America's largest electric bus factory *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-07 08:16:21_|_Editor: Liangyu_





LANCASTER, the United States, Oct. 6 (Xinhua) -- Chinese carmaker BYD unveiled Friday its expanded battery-electric bus manufacturing facility, North America's largest, in the U.S. city of Lancaster in southern California.

BYD, which stands for "Build Your Dreams," is also the world's largest manufacturer of rechargeable batteries. The company's electric bus, supported by its solar panels, LED lighting and energy-efficient technologies, is able to run over 248 kilometers after a single charge, which is among the longest in the world.

This expansion is an addition of a new wing to the current BYD Coach and Bus space, bringing the total manufacturing facility to nearly 42,000 square meters (450,000 square ft), quadrupling the size of its facility from its initial 2013 footprint.

The growth of BYD Coach and Bus reflects a rapid transition to electric transportation and will allow BYD to build up to 1,500 battery-electric buses annually.

"As BYD continues to develop cutting-edge technology that helps transform the transportation industry here in the Antelope Valley and around the country, this investment will help create jobs in our community, keep Lancaster on the forefront of technological advancement, and put emission-free vehicles on our streets," U.S. Congressman Kevin McCarthy said Friday in the BYD's grand opening celebration.

Lancaster, a community of more than 156,000 inhabitants since 2013, boasts more than 350 days of sunshine per year, making it the ideal place to pioneer new solar energy technologies.

BYD's manufacturing facility is powered 100 percent by renewable energy, which is provided by the City of Lancaster's Energy Company, Lancaster Choice Energy.

Since BYD established its U.S. electric bus manufacturing capabilities in Los Angeles County, the company has created nearly 800 full-time jobs throughout the state. This manufacturing facility expansion will enable BYD to hire up to 1,200 full-time workers at top production-line capacity, according to BYD.

"I am very excited about the company's growth," Guillermo Garcia, who has been working for BYD's manufacturing facility in Lancaster since 2013, told Xinhua. "We started here with 7 employees, and I was one of them. Compared to 4 years ago, it's a big change."

"BYD has really saved my life... Now I have a roof for my family, I have food for my family," said Garcia, "and future is definitely full of hope."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*E-car segment revs up to push throttle full forward*

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-09/276220.shtml

2017-10-09 08:46 China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





Workers carry an electric car battery at the production line of an e-carmaker in Zhejiang province. (Photo provided to China Daily)

*As gasoline vehicles may be phased out, action heats up even on bourses where some shares are up*

Potential end to sales of gasoline cars in China could benefit makers of electric cars, and suppliers of spare parts and power management solutions in the long run, analysts said.

In fact, ever since talk started about a gradual shift to e-vehicles, shares in e-car companies fluctuated significantly.

Policymakers have been hinting at a possible timeframe soon for phasing out cars that use gasoline as fuel from the China market.

For instance, Xin Guobin, deputy head of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, said at a news conference in early September that authorities are studying a timetable for stopping sales of gasoline cars in China.

At another conference on power and battery development, Xin said that the development of high-efficiency special batteries is key to the development of e-vehicles in China.

Wang Chuanfu, president of BYD, China's largest e-car maker, said in a recent interview that he estimated sales of gasoline cars will likely end in 2030.

According to Wind Information Technology, a market information provider, investors may have traded in shares of e-vehicle makers to the tune of 2 billion yuan ($301.6 million) to 5 billion yuan in the last two weeks of September, in the run-up to the week-long National Holiday.

Shares in e-car market leaders and battery suppliers outperformed other auto industry labels. For instance, shares in Shenzhen-listed BYD, rose almost 44 percent from 48.29 yuan on Sept 1 to 69.51 yuan on Sept 27.

According to a report by China International Capital Corporation Limited or CICC, large-scale production of e-vehicles and a bigger market share in the overall mobility market are inevitable in the next few years.

"Ending sales of gasoline cars is a global trend, and China is not going to fall behind," the report said.

Norway and the Netherlands have announced they will end sales of gasoline cars in 2025. Germany and India will do so in 2030, and the UK and France in 2040.

Sales revenue of e-vehicles in China has been growing fast. Policymakers are setting ambitious goals for further expanding the market share of such vehicles in the entire mobility sector.

In 2016, e-vehicles accounted for some 1.8 percent of all vehicles in China. A plan set by MIIT said their market share shall be increased to 5 percent in 2020 and 20 percent in 2025.

Sales volume of e-vehicles is estimated to climb from 507,000 units in 2016 to 2 million in 2020 and further grow to 5 million in 2025.

Policies will encourage purchase and use of e-vehicles in China. For example, buyers would be offered free car plates in megacities. In contrast, gasoline car owners may need to pay more than 80,000 yuan for a plate at auctions in Shanghai.

Such incentives will likely further help increase market share of e-vehicles, said a bluepaper on the China market by Fitch Ratings.

In the longer term, however, development of e-vehicles in China depends on battery technology improvements and infrastructure like charging networks, said the paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China auto sales rise 5.7% in September*

Xinhua | Updated: 2017-10-13 

BEIJING — China's auto sales increased 5.7 percent year-on-year in September, data from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM) showed Thursday.

*Some 2.71 million vehicles were sold last month, maintaining the momentum from August, when year-on-year sales rose by 5.3 percent.*

*Production was also up, with 2.67 million vehicles produced in September, a 5.5 percent increase on the same period last year*, according to the CAAM.

*In the first nine months*, total auto output and sales increased by 4.8 percent and 4.5 percent year-on-year to *20.35 million and 20.23 million vehicles*, respectively.

Some *78,000 new energy vehicles were sold last month, a year-on-year jump of 79.1 percent and up from 76.3 percent in August,* taking sales growth for the January-September period up to 37.7 percent.

The growth comes as China encourages the use of new energy vehicles to ease pressure on the environment, with tax exemptions and discounts for car purchases, and ordering government organizations to buy new energy vehicles.

Passenger cars sales were up by 3.3 percent to 2.34 million in the month, bringing the total sales in the first nine months up to 17.15 million, 2.4 percent higher than the same period last year.

Sales of passenger cars produced by Chinese brands amounted to 966,000, down 0.9 percent year-on-year in September, said the CAAM.

*Auto exports also increased in September, up 38.9 percent from the same period of 2016 to 83,000, while total exports in the first nine months grew to 623,000, up 26.3 percent year-on-year.*

China has been the world's largest car market for eight years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BAIC new energy vehicles dominate domestic market*
China.org.cn, October 13, 2017

The number of new energy vehicles (NEVs) in Beijing has increased to around 130,000 by the first half of this year, *including 43,000 made by the Beijing Automotive Industry Co. (BAIC).*

The company ranks first among domestic NEV manufacturers in terms of sales, and the made-in-Beijing electric vehicles are helping to reduce the city s air pollution.

*EU400, the BAIC's flagship model, promises a range of 460 kilometers on a single charge.* Customers can expect to pay eight yuan (US$1.2) for electricity for every 100 kilometer traveled -- about 16.7 percent of the cost for a vehicle running on gasoline, which translates to an average saving of 6,000 yuan per 20,000 kilometers.

The NEV market in the capital has been growing rapidly in recent years. In 2012, Beijing began a pilot program on NEV rentals, and the first batch of privately owned NEVs hit the road the next year. A new smart car model LITE was released by the company this year.

"BAIC has more than 10 types of NEVs with different sizes and prices to meet the different needs of customers," said Zheng Gang, Party secretary and general manager of the company, adding that the vehicles are also available for purchase in other cities in China.

Zheng said the sales volume of NEVs has risen rapidly from 698 in 2012 to 52,187 in 2016. By August, the company has sold over 124,000 NEVs, the most among domestic electric car makers over the past four years.

He added that all these NEVs have combined to travel over 1.21 billion kilometers, which led to 190,000 tons in carbon emission reduction.

*'Internet+' marketing strategies*

In order to better promote these green vehicles, BAIC used various "Internet+" marketing strategies.

*Since 2012, BAIC has launched rental platforms for NEVs all around China. By June this year, its rental network has covered eight cities with 10,000 vehicles and more than 200,000 customers.*

The company is also offering NEVs with replaceable batteries in its rental service -- 2,400 vehicles in Beijing, Xiamen, and Lanzhou by June. It takes only three minutes for the NEVs to change batteries at a service station, faster than it takes a traditional vehicle to fill gas.

*'International R&D standard'*

BAIC recently opened its new research and development center in Yizhuang in southeast Beijing. Named "Lan Gu," or "Blue Valley," the center covers 100,000 square meters and will become the company's new R&D base, with labs for battery technologies, AI, big data, and other research facilities related to the new energy vehicles.

"We are building a vehicle research center with international standard on par with renowned companies like Tesla and BMW," Zhang said. "The latest technologies and vehicle parts will be shared within the BAIC group."

The company has invested 3.622 billion yuan to research and development of new energy vehicles, accounting for 20.35 percent of its revenue. By July this year, BAIC has applied for 2,219 patents for its NEVs.

The company plans to reach 500,000 annual sales and 60 billion yuan annual revenue from 2016 to 2020. The company also aims to go public within that time period with its market value reaching 100 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Polestar unveils its first car – the Polestar 1 – and reveals its vision to be the new electric performance brand*

Polestar, Volvo Car Group’s performance brand, has today revealed its future as a new standalone electric performance brand. Polestar has confirmed the company’s first three models, a new purpose-built production facility in China and a new, customer-focussed route to market with all-inclusive subscription-based services that will set a new industry benchmark for performance car buyers.

The company’s first car, Polestar 1, will start production in mid-2019. As an Electric Performance Hybrid, the car can travel up to 150km on pure electric power alone - the longest full electric range of any hybrid car on the market. In combination with its four-cylinder Volvo Drive-E engine, the Polestar 1 delivers 600hp and 1,000Nm of torque, placing the car firmly within the performance car segment.

Polestar will act as a technology spearhead for the Volvo Car Group, bringing new technology and performance attributes to market. At the same time, Polestar will benefit from technological and engineering synergies within Volvo Cars and significant economies of scale as a result. These synergies will allow Polestar to accelerate the design, development and building of its electrified performance cars.

Thomas Ingenlath, Chief Executive Officer of Polestar said; “Polestar 1 is the first car to carry the Polestar on the bonnet. A beautiful GT with amazing technology packed into it - a great start for our new Polestar brand. All future cars from Polestar will feature a fully electric drivetrain, delivering on our brand vision of being the new standalone electric performance brand".






_Continue -> _Polestar unveils its first car – the Polestar 1 – and reveals its vision to be the new electric performance brand | Polestar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Automaker Changan Poised to Jump-Start China’s EV Market*

By Mo Yelin and Xiao Ying





Chongqing Changan Automobile Co.'s decision to stop selling fossil-fueled cars parallels Chinese government industrial policies that are now pushing for companies to transition away from gasoline-burning automobiles. Above, a Changan production line is seen in Chongqing in November 2012. Photo: Visual China

China’s Chongqing Changan Automobile Co. says it will stop selling fossil-fuel-powered cars by 2025 and invest 100 billion yuan ($15 billion) to develop an electric vehicle (EV) lineup.

Changan plans to roll out 21 purely electric vehicles and 12 plug-in hybrid models by that year, the company said Thursday.

The decision makes Changan the first Chinese domestic automaker to commit to a total phase-out of vehicles with fossil-fuel engines. It also parallels Chinese government industrial policies that are now pushing for companies to transition away from gasoline-burning automobiles.

The government wants its automakers to adopt technologies that leapfrog global competitors with alternative-powered vehicles as well as help China tackle its air pollution problems.

The government plans to launch a quota system and promote alternative-energy vehicles while phasing out subsidies for these models in coming years. Under the quota system, announced in September, all domestic and foreign automakers in the country must start building electric cars and/or hybrids by 2019.

Chongqing-based Changan reported selling 4,931 “new energy” vehicles last year, representing only 2.1% of the company’s total output. The company’s data suggests the government’s 2019 quota system goal might be hard to achieve.

But Wang Cun, an industry analyst with the China Automobile Dealer Association, thinks the goal could be within reach as electric-vehicle production in China is just getting started.

“Changan’s strategy — to be the first Chinese automaker to follow this new irreversible trend — will give it great advantages as it establishes a strong technological position,” Wang told Caixin.

Sweden-based Volvo Cars, which is owned by China’s Zhejiang Geely Holding Co., said earlier this year that it will produce only electric or hybrid cars starting in 2019.

Wang said he expects more Chinese auto companies to follow Changan’s example.

“Obviously their decision-making will be influenced by the government push,” he said. “But they also see market opportunities that they don’t want to miss.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Tesla records $619m third quarter loss*
China Daily, November 3, 2017

Tesla's* first attempt at mass production appears to have stalled* after it recorded a third quarter loss of $619 million.

The car company has spent heavily to clear up production bottlenecks and bring its hotly anticipated Model 3 sedan to market.

*But the loss, of $3.70 per share, compared to a profit of 15 cents per share in the third quarter last year was a far bigger decline than Wall Street had predicted.*

Analysts polled by FactSet forecast a loss of $2.85 per share.

Tesla Inc's stock dropped about 5 percent to $305.31 in after-hours trading on Wednesday.

The $35,000 Model 3, which is half the cost of Tesla's previous cars, could move the auto manufacturer from luxury niche to mainstream.

It introduced the Model 3 in July with a massive party at its Fremont, California, factory in the United States.

Elon Musk, chief executive officer at Tesla, promised that the Model 3, which has more than 500,000 potential buyers on its waiting list, would be simpler to make than Tesla's previous vehicles.

*Even so, it has been plagued by the same delays. *The company produced just 220 Model 3s in the third quarter, far fewer than the 1,500 Musk promised.

And the problems will continue. *Tesla now expects to make 20,000 Model 3s per month by the end of next year's first quarter.*

Musk had initially set a target of December for that production milestone. He said a supplier to the battery factory was partly to blame for the delays.

"Tesla is learning what traditional automakers have long known, mass vehicle assembly is complicated and expensive," said Michelle Krebs, a senior analyst at Autotrader.com.

Musk, who held the company's earnings conference call from the company's Nevada battery factory, insisted things were improving.

He hoped Tesla will be making a few thousand Model 3s per week by the end of this year.

"I was really depressed about three or four weeks ago," he said. "Now I can see a clear path to sunshine."

And while some customers may be frustrated by the delays, they are not necessarily losing faith in the automaker.

"It is disappointing, but I would rather that Tesla make the car correctly and to an optimal finish than rush and turn out a disappointing product," said Lisa Gingerich, an attorney in Milwaukee, who reserved a Model 3 within minutes of the order bank's opening in March, 2016.

"At the rate Tesla is producing the Model 3, it may be my Christmas present to myself next year," she added.

A defiant Musk also stressed that the 14-year-old company recently delivered its 250,000th vehicle, up from 2,500 just five years ago.

"For the skeptics out there, ask them, which one of them predicted that Tesla would go from 2,500 units delivered to 250,000 units now? I would suspect zero," he said.

Tesla had other significant expenses in the third quarter.

The company opened 18 stores and service stations worldwide and set up 126 new Supercharger stations to try to prepare for the increase in demand from Model 3 buyers.

Musk did confirm that Tesla had fired 700 employees, or about 2 percent of its workforce, earlier this month because of poor performance reviews.

But he said the company's action was a typical one, not the result of the Model 3 issues.

Revenue at Tesla increased 30 percent to $2.9 billion for the quarter, in line with analysts' expectations.

Installations for its energy storage business more than doubled from a year ago. Energy generation and storage accounted for 11 percent of Tesla's third quarter revenue.

Sales of the company's two other vehicles, the Model S sedan and Model X SUV, jumped 4.5 percent to 25,915.

Tesla revealed net orders for those vehicles hit a record level in the third quarter, setting the stage for record deliveries in the fourth quarter.

The company announced it is on track to deliver 100,000 Model S and Model X vehicles in 2017, up 30 percent from last year.

***
_
This news is indirectly related as Tesla's failure is a gain for more capable manufacturers such as BYD. 

I can believe this phony technology company still dupes the investors, stripping them from their investment money by selling them some dreams._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s Changan Automobile Gets Green Light to Road Test Driverless Car in California*

Nov. 1106:08 PM

Chinese car maker Changan Automobile *has won the license from the transport authority in California to conduct tests of autonomous vehicles on public roadways*, Li Wei, a vice president of the company said on Saturday.

California’s regulation on road-testing of unmanned cars took effect in September 2014. The transport authority of the state had issued a total of 43 road-testing licenses by Oct. 20.

Li said Changan has tied up with technology giants including *Huawei, Baidu, Tencent, Alibaba* and Intel to develop “smart cars.” The company announced in October a plan to invest 100 billion yuan ($15.1 billion) by 2025 in projects along the industrial chain.

https://k.caixinglobal.com/#anchor1510394913000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Spotlight: Chinese firm helps Belarus realize "car dream" *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-11-23 07:16:08 | Editor: huaxia



A man gets in a Geely Atlas automobile at the Belarusian-Chinese closed joint-stock company BelGee plant in Zhodino, Belarus November 18, 2017. (REUTERS PHOTO)

MINSK, Nov. 21 (Xinhua) -- "My dream to produce a car in Belarus has come true," a delighted Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko said as the first made-in-Belarus car rolled off the conveyor belt on Nov. 17.

The Geely Atlas NL3. manufactured by the Chinese-Belarusian joint venture BelGee, is meant for mass production.

"I used to dream, when will we be able to make cars in Belarus?" Lukashenko said at the launch of the new car at BelGee's factory in the Minsk region. "Our friends responded to my request and helped to set up this wonderful factory... With the help of Chinese friends, we have realized our dream of making a domestic car."

Though Belarus is known as a manufacturer of heavy machinery and has produced advanced large trucks, cranes and tractors, it lagged behind when it came to making cars. In the past, it sought to partner with big foreign automakers such as Volkswagen but the plans came to naught.

The breakthrough came in December 2011 when China's Zhejiang Geely Holding Group and Belarus' dump-truck manufacturer BelAZ floated BelGee as a joint venture. With this Geely became the only Chinese company assembling cars in Eurasian Economic Union (EEU) countries.

In March 2015, BelGee started to build a 118-hectare factory between Borisov and the industrial city of Zhodino to assemble cars from completely knocked-down kits. The factory is designed to make 60,000 cars a year when fully operational.

Lukashenko said the launch of the Belarus car is just the beginning.

"You understand that it is not enough to make, it is more important to sell," he said.

The president said he sees great prospects for the new car. A draft decree to stimulate the purchase of BelGee cars at home is in the pipeline.

In the future, BelGee hopes to double its production capacity and sell the China-Belarus cars not just at home but throughout EEU countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Volvo starts to produce small premium SUV in Belgium *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-11-23 18:49:32 | Editor: huaxia



Pre-production of the new Volvo XC40 in the manufacturing plant in Belgian city of Ghent. (photos courtesy of Volvo Cars)

STOCKHOLM, Nov. 23 (Xinhua) -- Volvo Cars plant in Ghent, Belgium started to produce its small premium SUV on Wednesday, the company announced.

In a press release, Volvo Cars said "a new era started" as the first customer-bound XC40 small SUV was set to roll off the production line in Ghent plant.

The new XC40, for which the company has already received more than 13,000 orders, is Volvo Cars' first ever small premium SUV. The first customers can expect to take delivery of their new XC40 early next year.

"This is a proud day for Ghent, the company and all our employees here," said Hakan Samuelsson, president and CEO of Volvo Cars. "The XC40 represents a bright future for Ghent and for Volvo Cars."

Ghent is one of two car manufacturing plants operated by Volvo Cars in Europe and has produced Volvos since 1965. Until recently it produced the first generation of Volvo's best-selling XC60 mid-size SUV, while the Ghent plant also builds the V40 and V40 Cross Country small hatchbacks as well as the S60 and V60.

Acquired by Chinese automaker Geely in 2010, Volvo Cars employs over 31,000 people worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Volvo starts to produce small premium SUV in Belgium *
> Source: Xinhua | 2017-11-23 18:49:32 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-production of the new Volvo XC40 in the manufacturing plant in Belgian city of Ghent. (photos courtesy of Volvo Cars)
> 
> STOCKHOLM, Nov. 23 (Xinhua) -- Volvo Cars plant in Ghent, Belgium started to produce its small premium SUV on Wednesday, the company announced.
> 
> In a press release, Volvo Cars said "a new era started" as the first customer-bound XC40 small SUV was set to roll off the production line in Ghent plant.
> 
> The new XC40, for which the company has already received more than 13,000 orders, is Volvo Cars' first ever small premium SUV. The first customers can expect to take delivery of their new XC40 early next year.
> 
> "This is a proud day for Ghent, the company and all our employees here," said Hakan Samuelsson, president and CEO of Volvo Cars. "The XC40 represents a bright future for Ghent and for Volvo Cars."
> 
> Ghent is one of two car manufacturing plants operated by Volvo Cars in Europe and has produced Volvos since 1965. Until recently it produced the first generation of Volvo's best-selling XC60 mid-size SUV, while the Ghent plant also builds the V40 and V40 Cross Country small hatchbacks as well as the S60 and V60.
> 
> Acquired by Chinese automaker Geely in 2010, Volvo Cars employs over 31,000 people worldwide.
> 
> View attachment 438725​



Good for European markets. They like compact SUVs. This may rival Lexus, BMW and thee likes in premium segment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Haval H4 Debuts On The 2017 Guangzhou Auto Show*
PUBLISHED ON NOVEMBER 21, 2017 BY JOEY WANG




More Haval madness! This red lightning is the new Haval H4, as it debuted on the 2017 Guangzhou Auto Show. The car on show was the Red Label version, a Blue Label variant will be launched later. The H4 looks nice but very similar any other new Haval.




The H4 will be positioned between the H2S and the new H6. There isn’t that much space:

Size:

H2S: 4146/1772/1638, wheelbase 2550.
H4: 4410/1845/1695, wheelbase is 2660.
H6 (new): 4600/1860/1720, wheelbase is 2680.

Engines:

H2S: 150 hp 1.5 turbo.
H6 (new): 139 hp 1.3 turbo.

Price:

H2S: 83.800 – 103.000.
H4: unknown.
H6 (new): 118.800- 132.800.

Notes: I write H6 (new) because the old one is still in production. Price of the old H6 starts at 88.800, 150 hp 1.5 turbo, same wheelbase as the new H6. Then there is the M6, a sporty version of the old H6 (the one that is still production), it starts at 88.900, 150 hp 1.5 turbo, and same wheelbase as the old and new H6. The H2S and the H6 come in Red Label and Blue Label variants.

See what I mean when I say ‘madness’? They have lost it, completely lost it. Haval is just flooding the market with new SUVs and new variants of new and old SUVs, and new variants of those. In the meantime they completely miss out on digital and on electrics. The market is going to flood and buyers will run away.




Bumper section looks cool, very shiny with the pipes properly integrated.





Interior design is totally new. There is an nine inch touch screen angled to the driver, cool-looking switches under the screen, and an even cooler gear lever.





The instrument panel however is still analog. Haval is falling behind the competition gere. But for an Haval, this is as digital as it gets at the moment.





The screen isn’t integrated in the center stack, it actually stands in front of it.





Love the lever.

Two engines: the same 170 hp 1.5 turbo that powers any other Haval, and the new 139 hp 1.3 turbo that is also available in the new H6. Transmission is a seven-speed DCT.





Enough space for three in the back.




Shiny bars under the sides.





Suspension very visible.





The Blue Label car will get a smaller grille.



https://carnewschina.com/2017/11/21/haval-h4-debuts-2017-guangzhou-auto-show/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Subsidies to encourage better battery tech*

By Hao Yan | China Daily | Updated: 2017-11-27 
*





Leap Motor, founded in December 2015, unveils its sub-compact full electric coupe on Nov 10 in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province.[Photo by Hao Yan/China Daily]*


* Insiders expect revamped strategy to boost competition, avoid more fraud

*
China is planning to drive upgrades in power battery technology by categorizing subsidy-eligible new energy models according to more specific details, including driving range, battery density and energy consumption.

The new energy subsidy program has been through panel discussions at four national ministries and now features a reduced amount of subsidies. Local media cited sources familiar with the matter, saying that a renewed plan is coming very soon.

This might involve segmenting eligibility levels according to 50-kilometer driving range tiers. The new plan might give more subsidies to electric cars that incur higher costs given their larger battery packs.

*According to the sources, fully electric cars that can drive farther than 350 km will be eligible for a 50,000 yuan ($7,572) subsidy in 2018, 13.6 percent more than that offered this year; those with a driving range between 300 km and 350 km will receive a 45,000 yuan subsidy, 1,000 yuan more than this year.*

*On the other hand, the central government will give less to vehicles with a driving range lower than 300 km, while those below 150 km will not receive a penny.*

Shu Chang, a Shanghai-based partner of Roland Berger Strategy Consultants, told China Daily that the new plan clearly demonstrates a determination to push forward new energy vehicle development.

He said: "The refreshed subsidy plan targets vehicle driving ranges, and aims to promote upgrades in the new energy vehicle industry."

*China currently offers subsidies in three tiers to full-electric passenger cars: 20,000 yuan to those driving further than 100 km but less than 150 km; 36,000 yuan to those with a range between 150 km and 250 km; and 44,000 yuan to those capable of driving farther than 250 km.*

Those with subsidy packages at above 100,000 yuan, with bigger battery packs, were not so popular in recent years, as the subsidies offered to buyers were similar to those for cheaper models with smaller batteries.

As a result, electric cars are usually only used for short-range driving, and customers have less confidence in them when driving longer distances.

The other focus of the new plan is to encourage the development of higher-density power batteries by leveling up the battery density thresholds, according to the sources cited by local media. Currently, logistics vehicles need to have a 90 watt-hours per kilogram battery installed, but the requirement is set to increase to 115 Wh/kg. That figure will rise to from 120 Wh/kg to 140 Wh/kg for buses.

Shu said he sees the required higher battery density as an approach to avoid falling into the subsidy fraud trap.

In October, another batch of new energy vehicle manufacturers were penalized for fraudulently claiming subsidies. As of February, the country had retrieved subsidies and imposed penalties of 2.3 billion yuan in total.

"This upcoming action aims to switch the driving force away from policies and regulations, and automakers will take their momentum from the market in the future," he said.

Liu Bin, chief expert at the China Automotive Technology and Research Center, shared his forecasts for future policy changes at the Global Future Mobility Forum earlier this month.

He said he expects that the government will set multiple targets for the development of new energy vehicles with quick dynamic adjustments.

"The government might accelerate competition to rule out weak carmakers, rather than providing protections as it did in the earlier stages," Liu said.

"New energy vehicle development has stepped into a stage of industry-wide competition, which requires automakers' rivalry in the market," Liu added. The three-day Global Future Mobility Forum, held at the Hangzhou International Expo Center in the capital of Zhejiang province, was supported by automobile-related government bodies and local governments. It took place alongside a new energy auto show.

Chen Qingtai, an automobile expert with the Development Research Center of the State Council, called on the government to prepare for ramping up market expansion in the near future. "The government has to design a profound top-level policy, to embrace the immense power of technological progress and industrial upgrades."

*China overtook the United States last year as the world's largest new energy vehicle market, with total annual sales of 507,000 vehicles.*

The country achieved a sales volume of 490,000 vehicles in the first 10 months of this year, up 45.4 percent from the same period of last year. The industry forecasts China will have 80 million new energy vehicles running on its roads by 2030.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/motoring/2017-11/27/content_35042743.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Cross-country... Who would not dream of one 

***

刚修建好的新京高速知道吧，G7，全长2540公里，横跨6省市连接北京与乌鲁木齐，世界最长沙漠高速公路——编号G7的京新高速。当时这个新闻出来的时候HAO哥就幻想什么时候可以自驾去了！！！大家自行看图感受一下









天高地阔、漫漫黄沙的戈壁滩，这条延伸天际的壮美天路，勾勒着绚丽的胡杨林、无尽的荒漠、严酷的无人区，堪称超越66号公路，让无数勇敢的挑战者心动不已。

当HAO哥还处于幻想的时候，我们的CS95已经行动起来了！！！当然，想要体验如此漫长的旅程与惊心动魄的风景，就需要一台兼具驾乘舒适与卓越性能的座驾。我们的CS95，搭载中国品牌最强动力——蓝鲸2.0TGDI发动机，获C-NCAP五星安全认证，当仁不让。

看图，只想说，酷！











据说，10月28日-30日，知名微博大V@苏芩@颜土豆avi@战争史研究WHS@北京人不知道的北京事儿@国资小新@环球网@共青团中央等，驾乘CS95深度畅游京新高速，还引得近1亿名微博粉丝围观呢#CS95闯京新#！！






御风行，踏沙越。数百公里驾乘体验过后，CS95让各位微博大V重新认识了中国品牌汽车，称赞：好开、舒适、动力足！！

嗯，HAO哥只能说，沙漠公路和CS95，很配！！！





*
Changan Fan
*
@AndrewJin , @Han Patriot , @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Cross-country... Who would not dream of one
> 
> ***
> 
> 刚修建好的新京高速知道吧，G7，全长2540公里，横跨6省市连接北京与乌鲁木齐，世界最长沙漠高速公路——编号G7的京新高速。当时这个新闻出来的时候HAO哥就幻想什么时候可以自驾去了！！！大家自行看图感受一下
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 天高地阔、漫漫黄沙的戈壁滩，这条延伸天际的壮美天路，勾勒着绚丽的胡杨林、无尽的荒漠、严酷的无人区，堪称超越66号公路，让无数勇敢的挑战者心动不已。
> 
> 当HAO哥还处于幻想的时候，我们的CS95已经行动起来了！！！当然，想要体验如此漫长的旅程与惊心动魄的风景，就需要一台兼具驾乘舒适与卓越性能的座驾。我们的CS95，搭载中国品牌最强动力——蓝鲸2.0TGDI发动机，获C-NCAP五星安全认证，当仁不让。
> 
> 看图，只想说，酷！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 据说，10月28日-30日，知名微博大V@苏芩@颜土豆avi@战争史研究WHS@北京人不知道的北京事儿@国资小新@环球网@共青团中央等，驾乘CS95深度畅游京新高速，还引得近1亿名微博粉丝围观呢#CS95闯京新#！！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 御风行，踏沙越。数百公里驾乘体验过后，CS95让各位微博大V重新认识了中国品牌汽车，称赞：好开、舒适、动力足！！
> 
> 嗯，HAO哥只能说，沙漠公路和CS95，很配！！！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Changan Fan
> *
> @AndrewJin , @Han Patriot , @Chinese-Dragon


What a journey!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> What a journey!



I did not know about this company before . 

@cirr 

***

Nov 30, 2017 

*Automaker DEARCC Plans to Build Electric Car Plant in Zhejiang*
By Mo Yelin






DEARCC's planned facility in the city of Shaoxing, Zhejiang province, is expected to have an annual capacity of 180,000 vehicles once it begins operating in mid-2019. Photo: Visual China

*Chinese electric car-maker DEARCC plans to invest up to 5.5 billion yuan ($833 million) to set up a plant in Zhejiang province in a partnership with the local government*, the company announced on Wednesday.

The planned facility in the city of Shaoxing is expected to have an annual capacity of 180,000 vehicles once it begins operating in mid-2019, said the company’s Chairman and CEO Zhang Hailiang.

*The company, founded two years ago, also said it will move its headquarters from Beijing to East China’s Zhejiang.*

DEARCC came to the public’s attention in 2015 when Jia Yueting, founder of the tech firm LeEco became one of its investors, though he later withdrew.

The electric car industry has undergone rapid development in China over the last few years, primarily thanks to Beijing’s many incentives, including subsidies.

Companies without any experience in the auto industry such as DEARCC have since rushed into the fledging market, which is now the world’s largest. More than 500,000 electric vehicles were sold in China in 2016, almost half of the global output.

China started issuing permits that allow companies to produce just electric vehicles in 2015, in a bid to foster competition in the predominantly state-owned auto industry.

Compared with getting a license to produce traditional cars, acquiring one of the permits requires firms to meet less-strict standards and jump lower technological hurdles.

*Many companies have rushed to grab such permits, with 15 companies obtaining such licenses from the government.*

But Beijing suspended the initiative in June due to concerns that allowing so many companies to enter the market may create a glut,* leaving at least 20 companies who have filed applications high and dry.*

To avoid being elbowed out of the increasingly competitive market, smaller players have also begun to partner with larger companies. *For example, internet entrepreneur William Li’s NIO Capital has announced a partnership with Anhui Jianghuai Automobile Group Corp., known as JAC Motors.*

DEARCC has yet to obtain such a permit, but Zhang is confident that the regulatory obstacles will be cleared once the new plant is built because the electric cars manufactured there could be used to persuade the regulator to issue a permit in the future.

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-1...electric-car-plant-in-zhejiang-101178476.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Nov 30, 2017 06:46 PM

*Geely’s Lynk & Co to Steer Into Europe Electric Car Market in 2019*

By Xiao Ying and Mo Yelin





Geely aims to sell 2 million cars worldwide by 2020 and hopes that by then a quarter of its total sales will consist of Lynk & Co vehicles such as the 01 (pictured). Photo: Visual China

Lynk & Co, a new brand established by China’s Geely and its Volvo unit,* plans to enter Europe’s electric-vehicle market in 2019.*

The announcement comes just as Lynk rolls out its first product anywhere — a diesel-powered SUV for the China market called the 01.

Geely — officially Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. Ltd. — will begin producing a hybrid version of the 01 by 2018, and the following year it will offer a variant of the model in the European market, according to Yi Han, a deputy manager for Lynk & Co in China.

*Geely is also “considering building Lynk & Co vehicles at Volvo Car factories in Europe and the United States,” Lynk & Co Senior Vice President Alain Visser told the Reuters news agency.*

Geely acquired Sweden’s Volvo in 2010, and launched the Lynk & Co brand last year as part of its efforts to move into foreign markets. Lynk may also help the company compete in China with similar midrange brands from Volkswagen and General Motors.

*Chinese automakers have been catching up with their foreign rivals at home in terms of quality and design, but they still lack brand recognition overseas.*

In China, purely electric-battery vehicles are favored by the government and supported with subsidies, whereas European buyers prefer plug-in hybrids, which accounted for 55% of the region’s total electric-vehicle sales last year. Hybrid sales in China were a smaller 23.5% for the same time period.

Geely has been developing electric-vehicle products for years, and in 2014 announced plans to develop hybrid technology with a local company in Hunan province.

Yi said that Lynk & Co has a staff of 100 in Europe currently, which will prepare the company for its coming foray into the continent.

Geely has set a sales target of 2 million units worldwide by 2020, which includes 500,000 Lynk & Co vehicles, according to the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*4 self-driving buses tested in Shenzhen*

2017-12-04 09:07 China Daily _Editor: Wang Zihao_





A self-driving bus begins its test run on a public road in Shenzhen on Saturday. (Chai Hua/China Daily)

Four self-driving buses were tested on public roads in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, on Saturday. It was believed to be the first such live test in the world.

Each bus looks like a normal one. There's even a driver in position for safety. But the new buses are steered automatically along designated routes without a driver's hands ever touching the wheel.

They can automatically avoid pedestrians, speed up, slow down, make an emergency stop, change roads and navigate traffic lights.

The buses used for the test can carry up to 19 passengers. Liu Xianglong - among the first passengers to experience what's called the Alphaba bus - said the trip was stable, and the bus stopped accurately at each station.

For the test runs, the route is about 1.2 kilometers, with three stations on a public road in a section of Futian district. Speeds are up to about 40 kilometers per hour. The whole trip can be covered in five minutes.

"At a 'T' intersection, a private car suddenly turned toward us and the bus slowed down," Liu recalled, "but its brake was a little too fierce."

Shenzhen Haylion Technologies Co developed the self-driving technology. Hu Jianping, chairman of Haylion, said the pilot buses cost about 500,000 yuan ($76,000); all were manufactured in China.

Safety is a critical issue in self-driving technology. Hu said there are seven active safety features in each bus, including lasers, infrared light, radar, sensors and a visual scanning system.

The technology has boomed worldwide in recent years, as international giants in the internet and automobile industries are all speeding up development of their own products.

In August, China Railway Rolling Stock Corp tested a 12-meter-long driverless coach in Beijing.

Yu Gang, chairman of Shenzhen Bus Group Co - one of the three major bus companies in the southern city and the operator of Alphaba - said that besides driving technologies, the new intelligent driving system also includes passenger volume analysis, smart dispatching and other features.

Test runs of the four buses have covered 8,000 kilometers so far in different parts of Shenzhen over the past four months. The buses will enter formal operation if approved.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/12-04/283033.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*NEVs will help put vehicle industry on the fast track*

2017-12-05 11:30 China Daily _Editor: Wang Zihao_






Guangzhou Automobile Group Co and Tencent jointly released the iSPACE electric concept car in Guangzhou, Guangdong province last month. (Photo by Wang Hua/For China Daily)

The development of intelligent connected and new energy vehicles will become a major business growth driver for the Guangzhou Automobile Group Co, a major automaker based in Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong province, according to a senior company executive.

In the years ahead, the global auto industry will be focused on "intelligent driving and energy saving", said Feng Xingya, president of GAC Group.

In a major effort to boost those lines of business, the GAC Group reached a cooperative agreement with the internet technology giant Tencent Holdings Ltd early in September.

In mid-November, the two companies jointly launched an in-car intelligent network terminal product, which will be installed in GAC's various models in the near future.

"Internet-based vehicles will become a major force in the automobile market," Feng said.

"We will make use of advantages in cloud computing, artificial intelligence and big data processing to help develop intelligent connected vehicles."

Based on the terminal product, which will go into mass production by 2018, GAC's cars will be smart in voice interaction, intelligent driving and personalized performance, Feng said.

The terminal product was based on GAC's self-innovated intelligent network platform and Tencent's vehicle-connected AI In Car system, which is an integration of safety, big data, cloud computing and artificial intelligence.

According to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, China has become the world's largest market for electric vehicles and plug-in hybrids, with about 490, 000 electric vehicles sold in the first 10 months of 2017.

In July, the GAC Group also set up a subsidiary company, the GAC New Energy Co, after it started construction of an industrial park focusing on development of new energy and intelligent vehicles in April.

The park, with an investment of more than 45 billion yuan ($6.78 billion), is located in the Hualong township of Guangzhou's Panyu district.

The park will help integrate resources of cutting-edge technologies of intelligent connected and new energy vehicles, aiming to develop into an ecological automobile township focusing on innovation and intelligent manufacturing, according to Gu Huinan, general manager of GAC New Energy Co.

"Development of new energy cars will help tackle the problems of environmental pollution and energy shortage," Gu said.

The booming information technology and artificial intelligence sectors, especially, have helped lay a solid foundation for the developing trends of producing cars with more electrification, intelligence, internet-based connection and sharing services, according to Gu.

The company also released the iSPACE electric concept car and its fully electric SUV model GE3 during the Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition, which concluded on Nov 26.

The concept car is equipped with Tencent's AI in Car system, allowing drivers better interactions with the vehicles.

According to Gu, the company will release a new vehicle capable of unmanned driving by 2019.

"Sales of fully electric vehicles will dramatically increase within the next five years," said Gu, adding that the company will develop more than 20 varieties of new energy cars by 2020.

The production and sale of new energy vehicles will account for more than 10 percent of the company's total by 2020, according to the company.

GAC Group produced and sold about 1.65 million vehicles in the first 10 months of this year, an increase of about 26 percent year-on-year, according to the company.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-05/283253.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*London taxis go green! China-made electric black cab unveiled *
By Kate Parkinson

2017-12-06 20:48 GMT+8
Updated 2017-12-06 22:19 GMT+8




London’s black cabs are iconic. Around the world, the Hackney carriage is an instantly recognizable symbol of the UK capital.

As I race around London for work, hopping in and out of the famous black taxis is certainly one of the nicest ways to get around.

But it is a bit a guilty pleasure because they’re not good for the environment, and like most major cities around the world, London has a big problem with pollution.



CGTN reporter Kate Parkinson inside the new electric cab. /CGTN Photo

My taxi trips will soon be guilt-free though because the black cab has gone green – brand new electric taxis are now picking up passengers on the streets of London.

On first glance, the electric cabs look the same as their diesel-powered predecessors but that’s where the similarities end. The taxis have been completely redesigned by Chinese automaker Geely.

One of the nicest new additions is the panoramic sunroof which gives a unique perspective on London’s famous landmarks.

The wifi is a welcome addition as well, as is the USB charging port for your smartphone and the full-size power socket if you need to work on your laptop.

The new cab can run 125 kilometers on a single battery charge. For longer journeys, there is a gasoline engine which extends its range to nearly 650 kilometers.



The new cab can run 125 kilometers on a single battery charge. /CGTN Photo

Cabbies who’ve been testing the vehicles say they are much nicer to drive, but the price could put some drivers off.

Costing 55,599 pounds (74,418 US dollars), the electric cab is almost 10,000 pounds (13,384 US dollars) more expensive than the newest diesel equivalent. But any cabbies looking to upgrade next year will have to cough up the cash.

From January 1, 2018, Transport for London will only be issuing licenses to taxis with zero emissions capability, effectively starting the phase-out of diesel cabs from the capital.

Having gone green, the black cab could next be going global as other cities follow in London’s footsteps.

Amsterdam has already ordered 225 of the new electric taxis and Geely says the new cabs could be seen in cities across China as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China's BYD to build car factory in Morocco *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-10 04:17:32_|_Editor: yan_





RABAT, Dec. 9 (Xinhua) -- Morocco and Chinese BYD electric vehicle maker signed on Saturday an agreement to open a factory in Morocco to build battery-powered cars.

The agreement was inked in Casablanca by BYD Chairman Wang Chuanfu, Morocco's Minister for Industry and Investment Moulay Hafid El Alamy, and Financial Minister Mohamed Boussaid.

The factory will be built in the new Mohamed VI Tangier Tech City, as part of a project between China and Morocco to create a large-scale industrial hub in the northern city of Tangier.

The plant will cover an area of 50 hectares, and is expected to employ 2,500 people.

Founded in 1995, BYD currently has nearly 220,000 employees and 30 industrial parks around the world with an area of more than 18 million square meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Government, industry and the Internet: Chinese EV start-up reveals 'world champion' model 
*
By Gong Zhe
2017-12-11 18:32 GMT+8
Updated 2017-12-11 22:04 GMT+8 




Weltmeister (WM), a Chinese start-up making electric vehicles (EV), announced its first mass production model on Monday.

The company held an event in Shanghai with a revamped brand appearance to demonstrate the new EX5 SUV.



The previous Weltmeister logo (L) and the new one (R) /WM Photo‍

But it didn't mention much about the car itself. Instead the company leaders stressed how different they are from competitors.

Car-makers and buyers are interested in WM because it's created by an industry insider, instead of newly-found Internet companies.

WM's leader Freeman Shen was previously head of Volvo operations in China. And he expressed his ambition goal of providing an affordable and futuristic driving experience to all average Chinese families.

*PowerPoint car-making?*

China's tech world has already been bored by startups claiming to build the best EV. There's even a meme "PowerPoint car-making" to mock the empty promises given by some companies at the press release.



The event hosts make fun of PowerPoint car-making. /Screenshot from WM

One well-known example is LeEco, a video cloud service that's trying to build EVs. The firm is now struggling to find investors and its CEO, Jia Yueting, has not been in his homeland for months.

"Weltmeister" is a German word meaning "world master" or world champion. The company said the name shows its ambition to be the best carmaker on our globe.

In his speech at the event, Shen elaborated on why his company is nothing like a fund-raising scandal.

*Industry fights back*



Weltmeister founder Freeman Shen speaks at EX5 launch event in Shanghai, December 11. /Screenshot from WM

"I hope WM can be a demonstration of China's industrial power," Shen told the audience at the event.

Some managers at WM are veterans in China's auto industry, who previously worked for the Chinese branch of Toyota, Geely and more.

"They came to WM because they want to jump out of the conventions and create something new," Shen said.

"I see 2018 as the year that the Chinese car-makers fight back at the western brands."

The company is currently building its factory in the city of in east China's Zhejiang Province.
*
With policies in mind*

Another reason Shen chose 2018 to be big year is because of government support.

China is encouraging car-makers to go electric like never before.

Last month, the traffic ministry authorized more cities to issue the special green car plates to new energy vehicles, which is a clear sign that more support is coming.

Baidu's COO Lu Qi showed up at the event. As the "AI national team" member appointed by the Chinese government to work on self-driving cars, Baidu has reached cooperation with WM.

*Targeting Internet audience*

It's clear that WM wants to catch the attention of online buyers.

The event was filled with online memes. Even the sponsors were introduced in a very informal manner: appearing on the screen like a string of "danmaku" (on-video comments).

But some memes were mistakenly used during the show, confusing audiences around the stage at various moments.



Shen talks about affordable coolness during his speech. /Screenshot from WM

The event invited American Idol singer Jax to sing Ellie Goulding's "Love Me Like You Do" while revealing the new car.

The song is famous to China's young listeners, although the film "Fifty Shades of Grey" was never aired in Chinese mainland.

Jax's performance was not among her best, but she did convey WM's message that the car can be loved like the consumers do.

Pre-orders for the car will be available in next April at a Beijing car expo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *Government, industry and the Internet: Chinese EV start-up reveals 'world champion' model
> *
> By Gong Zhe
> 2017-12-11 18:32 GMT+8
> Updated 2017-12-11 22:04 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weltmeister (WM), a Chinese start-up making electric vehicles (EV), announced its first mass production model on Monday.
> 
> The company held an event in Shanghai with a revamped brand appearance to demonstrate the new EX5 SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> The previous Weltmeister logo (L) and the new one (R) /WM Photo‍
> 
> But it didn't mention much about the car itself. Instead the company leaders stressed how different they are from competitors.
> 
> Car-makers and buyers are interested in WM because it's created by an industry insider, instead of newly-found Internet companies.
> 
> WM's leader Freeman Shen was previously head of Volvo operations in China. And he expressed his ambition goal of providing an affordable and futuristic driving experience to all average Chinese families.
> 
> *PowerPoint car-making?*
> 
> China's tech world has already been bored by startups claiming to build the best EV. There's even a meme "PowerPoint car-making" to mock the empty promises given by some companies at the press release.
> 
> 
> 
> The event hosts make fun of PowerPoint car-making. /Screenshot from WM
> 
> One well-known example is LeEco, a video cloud service that's trying to build EVs. The firm is now struggling to find investors and its CEO, Jia Yueting, has not been in his homeland for months.
> 
> "Weltmeister" is a German word meaning "world master" or world champion. The company said the name shows its ambition to be the best carmaker on our globe.
> 
> In his speech at the event, Shen elaborated on why his company is nothing like a fund-raising scandal.
> 
> *Industry fights back*
> 
> 
> 
> Weltmeister founder Freeman Shen speaks at EX5 launch event in Shanghai, December 11. /Screenshot from WM
> 
> "I hope WM can be a demonstration of China's industrial power," Shen told the audience at the event.
> 
> Some managers at WM are veterans in China's auto industry, who previously worked for the Chinese branch of Toyota, Geely and more.
> 
> "They came to WM because they want to jump out of the conventions and create something new," Shen said.
> 
> "I see 2018 as the year that the Chinese car-makers fight back at the western brands."
> 
> The company is currently building its factory in the city of in east China's Zhejiang Province.
> *
> With policies in mind*
> 
> Another reason Shen chose 2018 to be big year is because of government support.
> 
> China is encouraging car-makers to go electric like never before.
> 
> Last month, the traffic ministry authorized more cities to issue the special green car plates to new energy vehicles, which is a clear sign that more support is coming.
> 
> Baidu's COO Lu Qi showed up at the event. As the "AI national team" member appointed by the Chinese government to work on self-driving cars, Baidu has reached cooperation with WM.
> 
> *Targeting Internet audience*
> 
> It's clear that WM wants to catch the attention of online buyers.
> 
> The event was filled with online memes. Even the sponsors were introduced in a very informal manner: appearing on the screen like a string of "danmaku" (on-video comments).
> 
> But some memes were mistakenly used during the show, confusing audiences around the stage at various moments.
> 
> 
> 
> Shen talks about affordable coolness during his speech. /Screenshot from WM
> 
> The event invited American Idol singer Jax to sing Ellie Goulding's "Love Me Like You Do" while revealing the new car.
> 
> The song is famous to China's young listeners, although the film "Fifty Shades of Grey" was never aired in Chinese mainland.
> 
> Jax's performance was not among her best, but she did convey WM's message that the car can be loved like the consumers do.
> 
> Pre-orders for the car will be available in next April at a Beijing car expo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Dec 11, 2017 

*Alibaba Will Make Car Software, Not Cars*
By Zhang Erchi and Mo Yelin





Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. has announced that it wants its AliOS software for automobiles to eventually be open source. Above, Alibaba demonstrates AliOS at its cloud conference in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Oct. 11. Photo: IC

E-commerce behemoth Alibaba has proclaimed its lack of interest in producing cars and said it will focus instead on software for vehicles.

“*The trend of future automobiles will be an integration of software and hardware, but that doesn’t mean it should be done by one company*,” Hu Xiaoming, Alibaba Group Holding Ltd.’s senior vice president, said on Friday. “We will respect traditional automakers and have given up on the idea of getting involved in actual car production.”

Alibaba’s decision to focus on an operating system was hinted at in September when it unveiled AliOS, a rebranded and upgraded version of its original YunOS operating system.

Hu has said that his company ultimately wants to make AliOS open source and provide it to customers across all industries and professions.

Alibaba* signed an agreement *with Ford Motor Co. last week in which the pair agreed to explore the possibility of models under the carmaker’s Ford and Lincoln marques using AliOS in China.

In October, Alibaba said it plans to release AliOS-enabled cars with strategic partner Banma Network Technology — a joint venture between Alibaba and SAIC Motor Corp., China’s largest automaker — and Dongfeng Peugeot Citroen Automobile Co., starting in 2018.

*Alibaba’s moves come at a time when the country’s internet giants, including Tencent Holdings Ltd. and Baidu Inc., have all rushed into the auto industry. Baidu has its own in-car system, CarNet, which provides location-based services through Baidu Maps. And Tencent has its hardware product, Lubao Box, which can offer real-time maintenance and safety information.*

In April, as part of Baidu’s shift from making autonomous cars to developing driverless artificial intelligence technology, the company launched its Apollo open-source software platform for the autonomous-car industry.

However, it is still not clear whether AliOS will be successful and widely accepted, as most of the automakers who are currently interested in cooperation with Alibaba are relatively weak players and facing setbacks in China.

For example, Ford is still playing catch-up in the country compared with its more-established foreign rivals like General Motors Co. and Volkswagen AG. From January through October 2017, Ford’s car sales were down 5% from the same period in 2016.

Other automakers, like General Motors Co. and Honda Motor Co. Ltd., have their own operating systems and have shown no interest in a software cooperation with Alibaba.

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-12-11/alibaba-will-make-car-software-not-cars-101183708.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Tech giants hike auto holdings*

2017-12-14 09:11 China Daily _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

China's technology titans are waging war on yet another front: automobiles.

An investment subsidiary of Alibaba Group Holding Ltd has acquired a holding of around 10 percent in Xiaopeng Motors, a Guangzhou-based new energy car startup, marking the latest entry into a crowded field that could become a $42 billion industry.

The parent of Xiaopeng has completed the transaction with Alibaba, according to Qichacha, a data bank that tracks business registration information in China, with no amount disclosed.

Founded three years ago, Xiaopeng is chaired by former Alibaba executive and UCWeb founder He Xiaopeng, with additional investment coming from luminaries in the tech domain and venture capital firms.

To build internet-connected cars, Xiaopeng has recruited core employees from major automakers like Guangzhou Automobile Group Co Ltd, BYD Co Ltd and Ford Motor Co, as well as from tech companies such as Samsung and Huawei, according to the company website.

Xiaopeng claimed that its first batch of prototype electric SUVs will feature intelligent driving, self-parking, and mobile phone-enabled remote control functions.

The move came amid a string of deals signed between the tech giant and automakers, as evidenced by its recent partnership with Ford to co-develop smart vehicles.

That would pit it squarely against Tencent Holdings Ltd and Baidu Inc, both of which have invested billions of dollars in artificial intelligence, driving research and grooming EV startups including Nio and Weltmeister.

Even smartphone maker Xiaomi Corp is considering selling "all types of vehicles for transport, conveyance, and other transport equipment", according to a company filing to the Indian government.

The increasingly ubiquitous tech-auto tie-up would help satisfy Chinese users' big appetite for in-car connectivity features, according to experts.

Around 64 percent of Chinese consumers polled by consultancy McKinsey said they are willing to switch brands for better in-car connectivity functions. That contrasts with 37 percent in the United States and 19 percent in Germany.

"In China, connectivity such as synchronization between phone apps and car services…is a must-have feature, and people are more willing to pay subscriptions for content (on digital platforms) than customers elsewhere," said Wouter Baan, associate partner at McKinsey's Beijing office.

Electric cars are set to become an increasingly lucrative investment target, thanks in part to global and national initiatives to lower emissions and put cleaner vehicles on the road.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/12-14/284395.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Red Flag opens pre-sales for customizable L5*
By Liu Yukun and Cheng Yu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-12-14 10:13

















Red Flag launches its customizable L5 series on Dec 11, 2017. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] ​
China's top luxury car brand, Red Flag (also known as Hongqi), launched pre-sales for its customizable L5 series Dec 11, becoming China's first luxury car brand to offer personalized services.

Compared with the original L5 series, the new edition provides buyers with nearly 50 types of customized services. The service will be limited to 100 cars, with each costing over 6 million yuan ($906,000).

Produced by FAW Car Co Ltd, Red Flag has been covering multiple lines of limousines, cars mainly serving as transportation for high-ranking officials and foreign visitors. This new line announces a transition from serving only officials to serving citizens.

The series' design was inspired by the previous Hongqi CA770 and CA7600J, which were used in National Day parades in 1965 and 2009, respectively. The series was considered a work of art with an exterior decorated with jade and interior with rosewood and cream-white leather.

Notably, the design features Chinese culture, with the golden sunflower logo in the middle of the steering wheel symbolizing long life and good luck.

This heritage-laced design is blended with new technologies, including an infotainment system installed with screens on seat backs, which aims to create a more entertaining experience for passengers.

The series also adopts a wheelbase of 3.4 meters. The output is 408 horsepower and 550 Newton-meters. Although it does not specify maximum speed and acceleration, it has a six-speed automatic transmission which produces more power with less fuel consumption.

The brand was first introduced at the National Day parade in October 1959, with 10 CA72 Red Flag cars being showcased. The CA72 was modeled on a Chrysler limousine with technological help from Soviet experts.

Seen as a symbol of the country's industrial progress, the brand has become the car of choice for National Day parades ever since.

It also serves as transport for state visits by foreign officials. Take the L5 series as an example. It first debuted in 2013, when former French President Francois Hollande took a ride on his official state visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Geely to take stake in Daimler: CCTV *
Source:Global Times Published: 2017/12/14 21:53:39

Chinese automaker Zhejiang Geely Automobile Holdings plans to take a stake in its German counterpart Daimler AG, State broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Wednesday.

CCTV reported that Zhejiang Geely will invest nearly 4 billion euros ($4.73 billion) to acquire a 3 percent to 5 percent stake in Daimler. That would make Zhejiang Geely the third-largest shareholder of Daimler, the report said.

Daimler reportedly rejected last month a proposal from Zhejiang Geely to buy a 5 percent stake in the German auto group based on the issue of new shares at a discount, Reuters reported on Thursday.

But Daimler told Zhejiang Geely that it was welcome to buy shares in the open market, according to the Reuters report, which cited unnamed sources.

Aiming at the global market, Zhejiang Geely has been eyeing stakes in foreign carmakers. In 2010, it took over Swedish carmaker Volvo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Dec 18, 2017 07:27 PM

*Startup Nio to Launch Its First Electric Car for China*
By Xiao Ying and Mo Yelin





The Nio ES8 electric SUV (above) is expected to hit the Chinese market in the first half of 2018, the company announced. Photo: Visual China

Electric vehicle startup Nio plans to offer customers its first model within months, offering it at a price far below that of Tesla Inc.’s comparable model.

The launch could put pressure on Tesla in the world’s largest electric vehicle market because the U.S. company isn’t expected to manufacture its Model X into China until 2020, Tesla CEO Elon Musk said recently.

*The seven-seat Nio ES8 — which boasts a 70 kilowatt-hour battery pack that allows a driving range of 355 kilometers (221 miles) — will cost 448,000 yuan ($67,800), compared with 836,000 yuan for Tesla’s Model X. The ES8 is expected to hit the market in the first half of 2018.*

Nio took in 1.1 billion yuan in its fifth and latest round of fundraising, according to people familiar with the matter. *The automaker counts Tencent Holdings Ltd., Baidu Inc., e-commerce retailer JD.com Inc. and venture capital firms Hillhouse Capital Group and Sequoia Capital China among its investors.*

Nio, founded three years ago by internet entrepreneur William Li, is among a group of startups that have taken advantage of central government incentives, including subsidies, for the electric car industry.

China now boasts the world’s largest electric vehicle market. More than 500,000 electric vehicles were sold in China last year, accounting for half of global output. Still, few electric vehicle models are suited to consumer tastes, leaving room for startups to launch new models.

WM Motor Technology Co. Ltd. *unveiled its first model* — a purely electric SUV — last week after completing a new round of fundraising from a group led by Baidu.

In October, China’s Ministry of Commerce confirmed that Tesla *was negotiating with the Shanghai government* to build a production facility in the country after reports surfaced that Tesla and the Shanghai government reached a deal to establish a wholly owned electric-vehicle factory in the city’s free trade zone.

Unlike Tesla, Nio has adopted a battery swap system, which will enable owners to swap their vehicles’ battery packs for fully charged packs in about three minutes at stations around the country. Nio plans to set up 1,100 such power-swap stations by 2020.

The company also plans to offer mobile charging services through what it calls “power mobile” vans equipped with battery packs and onboard chargers.

However, it is still unclear whether the business model will work, given the lack of infrastructure. For charging facilities to be as prevalent as gasoline stations in China, *100,000 charging facilities are needed, requiring an investment of up to hundreds of billions of yuan*, according to data provider bosidata.com.

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-1...s-first-electric-car-for-china-101186601.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China-made fog radar to help drivers avoid crashes*

2017-12-20 23:09 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

A Chinese company has partnered with a research institute to develop fog radar to be used on expressways to improve warning systems.

While fog can be forecast by weather bureaus, there are blind zones in fog where the density is high and visibility is further reduced. The new device will be able to tell how far a vehicle is from such blind zones and warn the driver on the spot.

Its developers -- Anhui Zhongkai Information Industry Co. Ltd. and Hefei Institutes of Physical Science of Chinese Academy of Sciences -- said the margin of error is now under 7.5 meters, and they plan to mass produce the radar next year.

Drivers will be notified about fog by electronic warning boards on expressways or through messages sent to their mobile phones.

Heavy fog is a cause of serious road accidents worldwide. In China, more than 2,500 expressway sections each reported at least three occurrences of heavy fog on average last year, according to government figures.

The province of Anhui, where the radar's developers are based, is frequently hit by fog. In a recent accident, 18 people were killed after a massive pile-up of 30 vehicles at a section of expressway shrouded by heavy fog.

China has fog forecast radar, but its use is largely restricted to scientific research because of its high costs.

"The new radar can do a better job and is much cheaper to make," said Zhou Jian, with the Anhui company.

Zhou said the device is in final testing. The first devices will be used in Anhui.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-20/285255.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*London Electric Vehicle Company Taxis To Be Exported To Norway*

December 21st, 2017 by James Ayre 

The new extended-range electric taxi model being made by the London Electric Vehicle Company will be exported to various parties in Norway beginning in 2018, the company has revealed.

These exports will follow on the earlier agreement for the London Electric Vehicle Company (LEVC) to supply the electric taxis to an elderly-and-disabled-persons transportation service in Amsterdam (Netherlands). That deployment in the Netherlands will see 225 of the plug-in electric and iconic black cabs put into service, initially at least.





As a reminder here, the Geely-owned firm LEVC is currently working to increase production figures, with the plan being for around 5,000 or so of the electric taxis to be sold internationally by 2020. In this case, “internationally” refers to sales outside of the UK — despite the fact that the company is actually now owned by a China-based investment unit.

_Reuters_ provides more: “LEVC is boosting its volumes as part of a plan which will see it sell roughly half of around 10,000 vehicles abroad by the turn of the decade, including a new van. It opened a new factory in central England in March, as part of a turnaround for the company which was saved from bankruptcy nearly 5 years ago by Geely.

“Norway has the world’s highest rate of battery-vehicle ownership, thanks to generous tax breaks, with taxi firms seeking to electrify their fleets. The Oslo-based firm Autoindustri will begin receiving deliveries of the model in the first quarter of 2018, LEVC said on Thursday.”

“There are huge opportunities ahead for the business in Norway and we are looking forward to working with Autoindustri to make them a reality,” commented LEVC CEO Chris Gubbey.

Saying that there are huge opportunities for plug-in electric sellers in Norway is actually probably a bit of an understatement — based on the refusal of many major auto manufacturers to releases competitive models suited towards use as taxis, LEVC potentially has the market to itself for the next few years.

https://cleantechnica.com/2017/12/21/london-electric-vehicle-company-taxis-exported-norway/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Looks like BYD is out for a "killing the competition" *car*nage.

 


***

*This Is The New BYD Tang SUV For China*

PUBLISHED ON DECEMBER 22, 2017 





*BYD Tang is a 500 hp super heavy hybrid*

This is the brand new BYD Tang, looking super sharp with a big black beak and mirrors that look like a weapon. The new Tang will hit the China car market in April next year.






The photo, taken at the BYD factory in Guangdong, *also shows a camouflaged car. *It seems larger than the Tang, likely a new seven-seat SUV.





The Tang will come in two flavors: plug-in hybrid and petrol.

Somewhat disappointingly the plug-in hybrid drive train of the new Tang appears to be exactly the same as of the old Tang: a 205 hp 2.0 turbo plus two electric motors of 150 hp each, good for a combined output of 505 horsepower.

The badges on the PHEV indicate it will do 0-100 in 4.9 seconds, again the same as the old car. However, in a press release BYD stated that *the new Tang will go from zero to hundred in 4.5 seconds. More on that as we get it. Top speed is 180 km/h.*

The petrol version gets the 205 hp 2.0 turbo.

Size: 4870/1950/1725, and wheelbase is 1725. Curb weight PHEV: 2390. Curb weight petrol: 1890. That is a massive 500 kilo difference. I had to check the numbers twice, but it checks out. Fully loaded (with fuel, fluids): 2995 for the PHEV and 2415 for the petrol, a difference of 580 kilo!

But even though it is so much heavier it is still massively more fuel efficient: *BYD claims a fuel consumption 2 liter per 100 kilometer for the PHEV and 8.8 liter per 100 kilometer for the petrol.*





There is a new badge on the back, spelling out the meaning of BYD in full: Build Your Dreams.










This is the petrol version. It is quite different from the PHEV. It has another front bumper and it has a completely different C-D pillar.





PHEV on the left, petrol on the right. 





No big differences at the rear. Exhaust pipes are invisible on both versions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*2018 BYD Tang hybrid crossover makes early reveal*






* Brent Co / BYD | December 25, 2017 11:53
*
*BYD Tang goes official ahead of Beijing Auto Show debut*
first-generation Tang.






The new Tang is one of several original designs from the Chinese automaker by German design director Wolfgang Egger. It is based on the Dynasty Concept debuted at this year's Shanghai Auto Show. BYD says the new vehicle was styled with their new 'Dragon Face' design concept which consists of a large radiator grill flanked by slim LED headlamps. Design-wise the new-generation Tang does not depart much from the design concept, giving it a significanty more upscale look compared to its outgoing predecessor.






It measures 4870 mm long, 1940 mm wide, and 1720 mm tall with a 2820 mm wheelbase. The side profile might remind you the Lexus RX, but Egger seems to have tweaked the d pillar in a better way to create a sleeker floating roof effect. BYD has fitted the Tang with 22-inch wheels with 265/40R22 Continental tires.

Interior photos have yet to be revealed, the Tang will be a three-row SUV with seating for seven. It is also expected to come with a high-tech interior features that were revealed with the Song MPV models.






It is worth noting that the Chinese automaker has finally decided to ditch the rather tacky lit rear BYD logo in favor of a new 'Build Your Dreams'. We'll reserve our opinion on that until we see the actual product, but we expect it to be lit as well. The sleek tail lights are LED illuminated and nice finish. 

Powering the second-generation Tang is a hybrid powerplant consisting of a 2.0-liter turbocharged engine (205 PS, 320 Nm) with two electric motors (147.5 PS, 250 Nm; each) giving it a 500 PS and 820 Nm total output. This is mated to a 6-speed dual clutch automatic transmission which transfers power to the all-wheel drive system. It also comes with 18 kW/h batteries allowing up to 85 kilometers range in full electric mode. It also boasts of a 0-100 km/h acceleration time in 4.5 seconds. BYD says premium versions will also be fitted with Brembo brakes.

Non-hybrid front-wheel drive versions will be offered in the future, this is expected to replace the S7 (currently offered in the Philippine market). It will be fitted with the 2.0-liter turbo coupled with a 6-speed DCT.

Hybrid models are expected to retail for RMB 270,000 to RMB 300,000; while gas engine versions will likely retail from RMB 150,000.

With the ASEAN-China FTA taking effect next year, as well as lowered excise taxes for hybrid cars, we are expecting BYD to bring in the stylish new Tang to compete in the local crossover market.

https://www.autoindustriya.com/auto...tang-hybrid-crossover-makes-early-reveal.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*GAC, NIO form JV to collaborate on NEVs*
 Hu Yumo 02:36 UTC+8, 2017-12-29 

Guangzhou Automobile Group Co (GAC) and Shanghai-based electric carmaker NIO will set up a joint venture to collaborate on intelligent cars and new-energy vehicles.

The two companies yesterday signed an agreement for the joint venture which will have a registered capital of 500 million yuan (US$76.5 million). The venture will focus on research and development of smart and new-energy vehicles, according to a statement from GAC.

GAC and NIO each own 45 percent of the joint venture. The management team of the new company will take the remaining 10 percent, the two partners said.

“We believe the joint venture will fully tap advantages of both sides, as NIO has deep research capability in the field of Internet and GAC has advantages in traditional automotive industry and vehicle manufacturing industry chain,” said Feng Xingya, general manager of GAC.

William Li, founder and chairman of NIO, said: “In future, we will further cooperate with each other on sharing of technology, research and development resources, supply chain and manufacturing resources. Both parties will also share resources to enter global markets and infrastructural facilities of electric vehicles.”

The new company will not be involved in manufacturing. A factory, set up by GAC in Guangzhou, will be completed by the end of next year and will make new-energy vehicles developed by the joint venture.

According to the statement, the two companies also intend to collaborate on car sharing and car leasing business in future and to cooperate in auto parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Green identity*

Source: VCG Published: 2017/12/28







Beijing starts to issue green license plates for new-energy vehicles (NEVs) on Thursday, after a number of cities introduced green license plates for NEVs from November 20. The green plates are attractive in cities like Beijing where license plate quotas are used to curb congestion and smog. There are more than 1 million NEVs in China, with 825,000 being pure electric vehicles, according to the nation's traffic authority. Photo: VCG

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1082554.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's State Grid to install 120,000 public EV charging piles by 2020 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-15 22:36:56_|_Editor: yan_





BEIJING, Jan. 15 (Xinhua) -- China's State Grid plans to establish an electric vehicle (EV) network of 120,000 public charging piles for electric cars by 2020.

The network will cover the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei-Shandong and Yangtze River Delta cities, and major cities in other regions, the State Grid Corporation of China (SGCC) said Monday.

In 2017, the State Grid EV Service Company installed charging piles in 10,000 parking spots in some old residential communities in Beijing and Shanghai, according to Jiang Bing, chairman of the company.

"Starting 2020, electric cars are likely to go beyond their nature as vehicles, and become a basic unit of the energy system," said Jiang.

SGCC aims to make intercity travel smoother for electric vehicles in China, with 3 million charging piles connected to its intelligent-vehicle online platform, according Jiang.

The online platform is connected with 19 pile operators, including China Southern Power Grid, Qingdao Teld New Energy, China Potevio, Star Charge and Shenzhen Clou Electronics, with 170,000 charging piles connected and over 800,000 users, he said.

According to Jiang, such a platform explores the energy storage value of electric cars by enabling them to be charged at the proper time and location, and will promote green development with smarter and safer power grid.

China has the world's largest new energy auto industry. The country sold more than 490,000 new energy cars in the first 11 months of 2017, and the sales are expected to exceed 577,000 units in the whole year, according to statistics by EV-Volumes, an electric vehicle sales database.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*BYD's e-trucks lead in US market*
By Aaron Hagstrom in New York | China Daily | Updated: 2018-01-29 10:07
















A mechanic uses an electrical grinder to finesse a frame of an electric vehicle at the BYD coach and bus factory in Lancaster, California, US.[Photo/Agencies]

Emerging competition, stricter emission norms to test firm's resilience

BYD, the Shenzhen, Guangdong-headquartered electric vehicle manufacturer, is expanding into the US market where it will make and sell electric short-haul trucks.

Outside of a few startups, BYD will likely face few challengers in the near term in the US.

BYD's US arm, which is based in Lancaster, California, began its operations in 2011 with electric buses. It offers medium and heavy-duty trucks designed for short hauls, and vehicles for seaport and railyard businesses.

Its customers include BNSF Railway and tenants of the ports of Los Angeles, Long Beach and San Diego.

In November, BYD－which stands for "Build Your Dreams" and is backed by Warren Buffet－delivered its first electric automated sideloader garbage truck to the California city of Palo Alto, in electric automaker Tesla's backyard.

The truck has a range of 76 miles (122 kms) per charge and the city projects fuel and maintenance cost savings of more than $16,000 annually.

"BYD is the only original equipment manufacturer (in the class 8 market) that is actively selling electric semitrucks in the United States," said Andy Swanton, vice-president of truck sales at BYD.

The company may face some competition from Missouri-based startup Orange EV, which exclusively focuses on terminal trucks but does not build them from the ground up, instead retrofitting its electric motors into diesel truck bodies.

Another competitor could be Los Angeles-based startup Chanje Energy Inc, which exclusively sells medium-duty electric delivery vans, and builds them in China.

In December, Chanje began to deliver 125 of the vans to Ryder System Inc, and they are now available for lease or rent.

Long-haul electric trucks may not be manufactured in the US until 2019 because of heavy batteries and the hours-long charging requirements, which limit freight carried and distance traveled.

Price is also a problem. A medium-duty electric truck costs about $70,000 more than an equivalent diesel truck, according to the professional services firm Deloitte.

Trucks must meet stricter US emissions standards through 2027 under rules that went into effect in 2016. China is also tightening emissions standards

Diesel-powered short-haul trucks cause disproportionate levels of pollution because of stop-and-go driving. More than 6 percent of greenhouse gas emissions emitted in the US in 2015 came from medium and heavy-duty trucks, according to a report issued in July 2017 by the Environmental Protection Agency.

Vehicle manufacturers have a prime sales market in California because the state has the nation's strictest air-quality rules.

In 2016, the San Bernardino Associated Governments used $9.1 million in funds from proceeds of the state's cap-and-trade system to buy 27 BYD trucks to replace diesel-powered tractors.

The trucks will be used by freight hauler Daylight Transport at its Fontana transfer facility and by BNSF Railway at rail yards in San Bernardino and Commerce.

According to website Trucks, the aim of the two-year project is to collect data on performance and operating costs and to reduce air pollution in disadvantaged communities, which state officials have said are disproportionately affected by diesel truck emissions.

Several companies will soon join BYD in the electric truck market.

For instance, in December, Tesla sold 125 pre-ordered trucks to United Parcel Service Inc, one of the largest known orders so far. The package delivery company is expanding its fleet of alternative-fuel vehicles.

In the same month, Anheuser-Busch also ordered 40 Tesla heavy-duty semitrucks, as part of its goal to reduce its operational carbon footprint by 30 percent by 2025. The trucks won't be available until 2019 or later.

Tesla has also received preorders from such major companies as Walmart, fleet operator J.B. Hunt Transport Services Inc and food service distributor Sysco Corp

Companies will most likely use Tesla trucks for short hauls in the range of about 20 to 250 miles, Jerry Hirsch, editor of Trucks told CNN last November.

US-based truck manufacturer Navistar and Volkswagen said last year that they would launch an electric medium-duty truck in North America by late 2019, and develop hardware and systems to connect trucks to the internet.

Tesla, Thor, and Cummins are aiming to produce battery-electric trucks by 2019 or later.

Therefore, success, or lack thereof, in the US market would determine how BYD's "go-global" strategy will pan out.



An employee steps out of the workshop of BYD in Lancaster, California.[Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*'Make-or-break' opportunities in electric auto market, says BAIC Group*

2018-01-29 11:08 China Daily _Editor: Gu Mengxi_





BAIC Group's Lite model catches visitors' eyes at an new energy auto show in Beijing.(Photo provided to China Daily)

New energy cars and AI are presenting make-or-break opportunities for the automotive industry, said Xu Heyi, chairman of the State-owned Beijing Automotive Group Co, who warned that carmakers that do not seize them may end up losing it all.

The government has released a series of policies to stimulate the growth of new energy cars, and there will be no other way to go if Chinese carmakers do not work on such vehicles, said Xu at a recent media roundtable.

China is the world's largest market for new energy autos, with around 1.7 million such vehicles on its road as of the end of 2017, according to statistics from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

Xu said his group has set a goal to sell 650,000 new energy cars in 2020, with 500,000 of them from its own brands. The figure is expected to rise to 1.5 million by 2025, of which 300,000 will be exported.

BAIC Group is also one of the first traditional carmakers to release plans to phase out conventional cars under its brand. It is planning to stop its conventional car sales in Beijing by 2020 and phase them out nationwide by 2025.

In addition to its own BAIC-branded cars, the group also has manufacturing joint ventures with South Korean automaker Hyundai and Germany's Daimler AG, owner of the Mercedes-Benz brand.

BAIC Group and Daimler have reached a deal to invest a total of 5 billion yuan ($790.6 million) to localize electric Mercedes-Benz cars in Beijing. The group was one of the early birds to develop new energy cars, and its arm BJEV is now one of the most popular new energy car makers in the country.

Statistics show that BJEV sold a total of 103,199 electric vehicles in 2017, a year-on-year growth of 98 percent, becoming the country's largest electric carmaker by sales.

To support of its new energy vehicles, BJEV has installed 46,000 public charging poles and 32,000 private ones.

BJEV, which is valued at $4.5 billion, is also expected to become the first State-owned new energy carmaker to go public, according to Reuters.

An analyst said it is a good time for BJEV become listed in A-shares right now as investors have very positive views on electric car development in China going forward, with all markets convinced on an electrified future.

BAIC Group is also building a new energy car technology and innovation center in Beijing in cooperation with a number of institutions, including Tsinghua University and battery maker CATL.

The facility is expected to build an open platform that will better mobilize global innovative resources and facilitate cooperation among companies, universities, research facilities and users.

In terms of AI, BAIC Group is teaming up with Baidu, China's largest search engine operator, to work on autonomous cars.

As the market develops, it is something inevitable that manufacturing and AI become integrated, Xu said.

Xu said BAIC Group will roll out cars with Level 2, or hands-off, functions in 2018. Cars that enable drivers to take their eyes off the road will be on the market in 2019 and those that feature mind-off functions will be unveiled in 2022.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-29/290463.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *BYD's e-trucks lead in US market*
> By Aaron Hagstrom in New York | China Daily | Updated: 2018-01-29 10:07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 450497​A mechanic uses an electrical grinder to finesse a frame of an electric vehicle at the BYD coach and bus factory in Lancaster, California, US.[Photo/Agencies]
> 
> Emerging competition, stricter emission norms to test firm's resilience
> 
> BYD, the Shenzhen, Guangdong-headquartered electric vehicle manufacturer, is expanding into the US market where it will make and sell electric short-haul trucks.
> 
> Outside of a few startups, BYD will likely face few challengers in the near term in the US.
> 
> BYD's US arm, which is based in Lancaster, California, began its operations in 2011 with electric buses. It offers medium and heavy-duty trucks designed for short hauls, and vehicles for seaport and railyard businesses.
> 
> Its customers include BNSF Railway and tenants of the ports of Los Angeles, Long Beach and San Diego.
> 
> In November, BYD－which stands for "Build Your Dreams" and is backed by Warren Buffet－delivered its first electric automated sideloader garbage truck to the California city of Palo Alto, in electric automaker Tesla's backyard.
> 
> The truck has a range of 76 miles (122 kms) per charge and the city projects fuel and maintenance cost savings of more than $16,000 annually.
> 
> "BYD is the only original equipment manufacturer (in the class 8 market) that is actively selling electric semitrucks in the United States," said Andy Swanton, vice-president of truck sales at BYD.
> 
> The company may face some competition from Missouri-based startup Orange EV, which exclusively focuses on terminal trucks but does not build them from the ground up, instead retrofitting its electric motors into diesel truck bodies.
> 
> Another competitor could be Los Angeles-based startup Chanje Energy Inc, which exclusively sells medium-duty electric delivery vans, and builds them in China.
> 
> In December, Chanje began to deliver 125 of the vans to Ryder System Inc, and they are now available for lease or rent.
> 
> Long-haul electric trucks may not be manufactured in the US until 2019 because of heavy batteries and the hours-long charging requirements, which limit freight carried and distance traveled.
> 
> Price is also a problem. A medium-duty electric truck costs about $70,000 more than an equivalent diesel truck, according to the professional services firm Deloitte.
> 
> Trucks must meet stricter US emissions standards through 2027 under rules that went into effect in 2016. China is also tightening emissions standards
> 
> Diesel-powered short-haul trucks cause disproportionate levels of pollution because of stop-and-go driving. More than 6 percent of greenhouse gas emissions emitted in the US in 2015 came from medium and heavy-duty trucks, according to a report issued in July 2017 by the Environmental Protection Agency.
> 
> Vehicle manufacturers have a prime sales market in California because the state has the nation's strictest air-quality rules.
> 
> In 2016, the San Bernardino Associated Governments used $9.1 million in funds from proceeds of the state's cap-and-trade system to buy 27 BYD trucks to replace diesel-powered tractors.
> 
> The trucks will be used by freight hauler Daylight Transport at its Fontana transfer facility and by BNSF Railway at rail yards in San Bernardino and Commerce.
> 
> According to website Trucks, the aim of the two-year project is to collect data on performance and operating costs and to reduce air pollution in disadvantaged communities, which state officials have said are disproportionately affected by diesel truck emissions.
> 
> Several companies will soon join BYD in the electric truck market.
> 
> For instance, in December, Tesla sold 125 pre-ordered trucks to United Parcel Service Inc, one of the largest known orders so far. The package delivery company is expanding its fleet of alternative-fuel vehicles.
> 
> In the same month, Anheuser-Busch also ordered 40 Tesla heavy-duty semitrucks, as part of its goal to reduce its operational carbon footprint by 30 percent by 2025. The trucks won't be available until 2019 or later.
> 
> Tesla has also received preorders from such major companies as Walmart, fleet operator J.B. Hunt Transport Services Inc and food service distributor Sysco Corp
> 
> Companies will most likely use Tesla trucks for short hauls in the range of about 20 to 250 miles, Jerry Hirsch, editor of Trucks told CNN last November.
> 
> US-based truck manufacturer Navistar and Volkswagen said last year that they would launch an electric medium-duty truck in North America by late 2019, and develop hardware and systems to connect trucks to the internet.
> 
> Tesla, Thor, and Cummins are aiming to produce battery-electric trucks by 2019 or later.
> 
> Therefore, success, or lack thereof, in the US market would determine how BYD's "go-global" strategy will pan out.
> 
> View attachment 450498​An employee steps out of the workshop of BYD in Lancaster, California.[Photo/Xinhua]



@Kai Liu , MAGA?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

TaiShang said:


> @Kai Liu , MAGA?


Haha.. Without China, there is no MAGA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Partnerships galore for new energy vehicles*

2018-01-30 10:51 China Daily _Editor: Gu Mengxi_





An employee works on the production line of Dongfeng Nissan Passenger Vehicle Co in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province. (Photo by He Jiajie/For China Daily)

*Foreign brands form JVs with domestic auto companies to exploit opportunities*

Volkswagen AG, which inked a deal with SAIC Motor in 1984 to build one of China's very first joint ventures for cars, repeated history in 2017.

The German automobile company, which now sells around 4 million cars a year in China, joined hands in June 2017 with Anhui Jianghuai Automobile Co to develop and produce electric cars, with the first model expected to roll off the assembly line this year.

The joint venture heralds a bigger wave of similar partnerships as new energy vehicles are now widely seen as the future.

The move has made Volkswagen the first international brand to have three carmaking partnerships in China, but it has an even greater meaning for China's fast-changing automotive landscape.

"The JV broke the decades-old convention that one international carmaker is allowed to have no more than two partnerships in one segment," wrote Liu Baohua, editor-in-chief of Auto Business Review magazine, in a review of auto industry trends in 2017.

Volkswagen and Jianghuai inked the deal on June 1 and the National Development and Reform Commission, the country's top economic planner, and the Ministry of Commerce confirmed the joint venture's legality on June 28, saying that electric carmakers are exceptions to the rule.

The revision came two months after China set a goal to build a globally competitive automotive industry within 10 years, with new energy vehicles and smart cars taking the lead worldwide.

In the guideline released in April, annual sales of electric, plug-in hybrids and fuel cell cars in the nation are expected to reach 2 million by 2020. They may account for 20 percent of new car sales by 2025.

The authorities started contemplating in 2016 a policy that demands carmakers produce a certain number of new energy cars, or they would be fined. The policy was introduced in September 2017.

Analysts argued that the immediate goal of Volkswagen's new partnership is to meet the government's demand, as it is stipulated in the deal that Volkswagen will enjoy priority if it needs to buy credits from the joint venture.

So are the goals of other international brands that have followed suit. Among them are Ford Motor Co, which signed a memorandum of understanding with Zotye Automobile Co in August 2017 to build a 50:50 partnership that will develop, produce and sell a range of affordable electric cars in China under a new brand.

The joint venture did its part in changing China's automotive history: it's the first time that an international brand partnered with a private carmaker.

In the same month, the Renault-Nissan Alliance announced a deal with its old partner Dongfeng Motor Group to develop and sell electric vehicles in China.

The new joint venture will produce electric cars at a Dongfeng facility in Hubei province, with the first model, a compact SUV, starting production in 2019.

Four months later, Renault built another joint venture, this time with Brilliance China Automotive Holdings, to produce commercial vehicles, and part of their goal is to "achieve…an acceleration of electrifying powertrains as part of the partnership", according to Reuters.

"The logic is clear," Yale Zhang, managing director of Shanghai-based consulting firm Automotive Foresight, told China Daily in an earlier interview.

"As those international carmakers cannot come up with affordable cars immediately, they create joint ventures in China to produce lower-quality and lower-priced ones to earn the required credits."

The carmakers have more ambitious plans besides the short-term goals, especially when the new energy car sector is speeding up in the country.

Volkswagen has long made public its ambitious target: to sell 400,000 new energy vehicles a year in 2020, a fifth of the goal China has set, and 1.5 million units by 2025.

It will invest more than 10 billion euros ($10.22 billion) in China to promote e-mobility from now to 2025, by which time it will have about 40 locally produced new energy car models in China.

Volkswagen CEO Matthias Mueller said, "Just as we have played a key role in shaping mobility together with our partners in China over the past 30 years or more, we want to play our part in shaping the mobility of the future: electric, fully networked and in line with the needs of our customers."

Even before partnering with Zotye, Ford announced that at least 70 percent of Ford-branded vehicles sold in China will offer electrified powertrain options by 2025.

Daimler AG expects the Chinese market will have a substantial share in the global sales of Mercedes-Benz electric vehicles in the next few years.

"Therefore, local production will be key to the success of our electric car portfolio, and crucial to flexibly serving local demand for electric vehicles," said Hubertus Troska, a board member at Daimler AG.

He made the remarks when Daimler signed a framework agreement in July with BAIC Motor Corp to produce Mercedes-Benz-branded electric cars via their joint venture Beijing Benz Automotive.

"With our planned localization of electric cars and batteries with Chinese cells, we are dedicated to strengthening the region as an innovative hub for the automotive industry," Troska said.

And it is something that the Chinese authorities would like to see. In a document released in June 2017, the NDRC said that "carmakers are encouraged to make the most of international technologies, capital and human resources to raise the level of China's new energy vehicle sector".

China has been the world's largest market for such cars since 2015, with at least 1.72 million units on its roads by the end of 2017, according to the China Electric Car Charging Technology and Industry Alliance.

Statistics from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers show 777,000 new energy cars were sold in 2017, a 53.3 percent surge year-on-year. The association expected sales would exceed at least 1 million this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*2017 China Electric Car Sales Blow World Out Of The Water — BAIC EC-Series Is A Superstar*
January 29th, 2018 by Jose Pontes 



*China’s EV Market Share Hits 3.3%, BAIC EC-Series = Superstar*

The rise and rise of the Chinese plug-in electric vehicle (PEV) market is unstoppable, with yet another record performance in December. A total of 102,000 new passenger PEVs were registered last month, up 130% year over year. Yes, that was just December, and it pulled the year-to-date count to over 600,000 units, up 71% compared to 2016.

As consequence of this rapid growth, in December, the PEV share hit a record 3.3% market share of the entire Chinese auto market, while the entire 2017 PEV market share ended at 2.1%. That’s firmly ahead of last year’s score (1.5%) and above the USA (1.2%) and Europe (~1.9%).

The Chinese PEV market represented roughly half of the 1.2 million plug-ins sold worldwide in 2017, while Chinese carmakers made 47% of all PEVs sold last year.

Despite exports still being symbolic, the domestic market is more than enough to absorb the current production, helped by the fact that it is a highly protected market — foreign brands represent only 4% of PEV sales. Of this small cake, 2% belongs to Tesla, with the remaining 2% being divided by all other automakers.

In December, small city cars had the upper hand again, with the BAIC EC-Series being the poster child of them. The BAIC EC-Series saw _over 13,000 sales_, which allowed it to reach #30 in the mainstream automotive ranking in China. It was a good month also for the BYD plug-in hybrids, with the Song and Qin joining the top 5 ranking in December.



_*Continue -> *_2017 China Electric Car Sales Blow World Out Of The Water — BAIC EC-Series Is A Superstar | CleanTechnica

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's BAIC BJEV granted certificate to enter EU market*

2018-01-31 09:44 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

BAIC BJEV, a Chinese electric vehicle manufacturer, said the company has been granted an electric vehicle product safety certificate by German accreditation provider DAkkS.

Zheng Gang, general manager of BAIC BJEV, said the certificate signaled that the company is now allowed to enter the European Union's electric vehicle market.

Beijing Electric Vehicles Company (BJEV), the electric car-making arm of Beijing Automotive Industry Holding Corp. (BAIC), is one of the leading new-energy carmakers in China.

In 2017, Chinese consumers purchased about 777,000 new-energy vehicles, up 53 percent over 2016, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

A total of 468,000 electric cars were sold in China in 2017, while BAIC BJEV sold 103,200 electric cars, an annual increase of 98 percent.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-31/290780.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> 2017 China Electric Car Sales Blow World Out Of The Water — BAIC EC-Series Is A Superstar



China style. It is the visionary China government who made this possible by planning ahead for the coming e-car revolution (along with AI-enabled cars). 

China's e-vehicle push basically killed of Japan's hybrid push. 

Along with AI, e-vehicle tech (which includes batteries) will be China's another strength for industry 4.0.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*'Smart' roadway in Shanghai part of China’s push for new energy vehicles*

2018-01-31 14:13 CGTN _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





An electricity bus powered by a hydrogen fuel cell (Photo/Xinhua )

It's full speed ahead in China when it comes to the development of electric vehicles and the roads on which they travel.

To get a sense of where smart technology is headed, look no further than a so-called "intelligent" road in Shanghai which President Xi Jinping has positioned as a global innovation center.

The technology allows driverless "new energy vehicles," or NEVs to communicate with each other through sensors embedded in the road.

The cars can retrieve data about elements of the driving environment, including pedestrians and streetlights.

The idea is to create a greener environment, safer experience and better traffic flow.

"The key to intelligence lies in safety while networking is important for efficiency," said Rong Wenwei, board chairman of the Shanghai International Automobile City. "So the next decade will be one for redefining products, reshaping commercial models and recreating the consumption culture."

Construction is underway on the road which is now nearly 10 kilometers. The plan is to expand it to 150 by 2020.

China has already sped ahead of the pack in the world green car industry. According to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, China saw sales of new NEVs spike to 777,000 in 2017, up more than 50 percent from the year before.

"Our goal is to have 600,000 new energy vehicles by 2020 in the transportation sector," said Liu Baohua, vice director of the National Energy Administration. "We will promote and apply the intelligent management system of urban public transport and extend urban bus routes to suburban areas."

The government is encouraging demand by offering incentives like tax rebates and hopes reducing the costs of NEVs will fuel their popularity over traditional vehicles down the road.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-31/290879.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese automaker FAW sees booming exports*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-05 11:18:29|Editor: Liangyu




CHANGCHUN, Feb. 5 (Xinhua) -- Chinese auto maker First Automobile Works Group (FAW) exported 40,000 vehicles in 2017, representing robust growth of 92.7 percent from the previous year.

The company reported 3.408 million wholesale vehicle deliveries last year, up by 7.2 percent annually. The group recorded total market sales of 3.346 million units last year, growth of 7.7 percent from the previous year.

Last year, the group subsidiary FAW Jiefang and FAW Benteng both reported wholesale vehicle deliveries of 336,000 units respectively. The groups's joint ventures reported 2.691 million vehicle deliveries.

Thanks to the Belt and Road Initiative, the group has expanded overseas business to 48 countries, with the total export volume of wholesale cars and auto parts exceeding 5 billion yuan (793 million U.S. dollars).

The state-owned FAW group was founded in 1953 and headquartered in China's northeast Jilin Province. It was ranked 125 on the 2017 Fortune Global 500.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Nissan to invest 60 billion yuan in Chinese EV market*

Nicholas Moore
2018-02-05







Japanese car manufacturer Nissan announced Monday it will invest almost 10 billion US dollars in its China operations over the next five years, as it looks to become the country’s go-to brand for electric vehicles (EV).

Speaking to journalists in Beijing, Jun Seki, head of Nissan’s China business, said “our EV offensive starts in 2018.”

Seki, who met the press alongside representatives from Dongfeng Group, Nissan's Chinese partner, pointed to pressure from a rising domestic market as a push factor for the company's investment plans. “The growth in local competition has been much faster than we expected. Now we have come around to changing our local strategy.”





VCG Photo‍

*The 60 billion yuan (9.53 billion US dollars) investment plan will aim to sell 2.6 million vehicles by 2022 – a 70 percent increase from 2017. *Together with Dongfeng, Nissan will develop and release 40 new models between then and now, half of which will be electric vehicles.

Nissan, makers of the Leaf – the world’s best-selling electric vehicle – have focused their investment on the EV market at a time when China and other major car markets are announcing new policies supporting the industry. 

In 2016, China represented 45 percent of the global EV market with 507,000 vehicles sold, thanks to massive investment in infrastructure and subsidies.

Authorities last year were reportedly looking at banning petrol and diesel cars at some point in the future, following similar moves in France and the UK to stop sales of emitting vehicles by 2040.





300,000 Nissan Leaf vehicles have been sold worldwide. /VCG Photo

*Nissan will look to take advantage of China’s EV revolution by rapidly boosting its presence in the market. Nissan is already the third biggest car manufacturer in China after Volkswagen and General Motors, selling 1.52 million vehicles with Dongfeng in 2017 – a 12 percent increase on the previous year.*

Several other major car manufacturers are investing heavily in the Chinese car market, after seeing rising sales. Sales of Honda vehicles jumped 15.5 percent in 2017, with Nissan’s Japanese rival also working with Dongfeng to develop a new factory in Wuhan – its third production plant in the country.

South Korean manufacturer Hyundai has seen its sales slump in recent years, but announced plans in October to regain its position as one of China’s most popular car brands, including the launch of a big data research center in southwestern Guizhou Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Geely reaches for the skies*
China Daily, March 1, 2018

For Zhejiang Geely Holding Group, even the sky is no limit to its ambition, literally. The Chinese carmaker, which made headlines last week by becoming the largest shareholder in Mercedes-Benz owner Daimler, is to produce flying cars in China.





A flying car named the TF-X lands at Lawrence Municipal Airport, Massachusetts. [Photo/China Daily]

A Geely representative confirmed on Wednesday to China Daily that *it is hiring engineers, who must be English-speaking, to help introduce and test-produce prototypes from Terrafugia Inc, a US-based flying car maker Geely acquired in November 2017.*


The company is also seeking contractors to renovate workshops in a passenger car production facility in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, for the same purpose.


Geely said it expects to finish the development of Terrafugia's first model, TF-1, and launch it in the United States by July 2019. The model's technical specifics remain unknown.


According to the company's plan, the model will be developed in the US but manufactured in China, although the Geely representative said the final production site has yet to be determined.


John Zeng, managing director of LMC Automotive Shanghai, said it is a good choice that it first targets the North American market, where there is less regulation of airspace and a smaller population than in China.


Such cars are very unlikely to hit the Chinese market in the short term due to the country's low-altitude flying regulations.


Terrafugia, founded in 2006 by five graduates of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, built and flew its first flying prototype in 2009, and came up with an updated version in 2012.


In 2013, the company released the design for its next model, the TF-X, which was the world's first flying car to take off and land vertically.


The four-seat model, which has a cruise speed at 320 km per hour, will be available in 2023, said Geely in a statement at its acquisition of Terrafugia. It did not reveal financial details of the deal.


Li Shufu, founder and chairman of Geely, said he believes flying cars are a tremendously exciting sector.


"We believe that Terrafugia is ideally positioned to change mobility as we currently understand it and herald the development of a new industry in doing so."


----------



## TaiShang

*The Rise of domestic Chinese car design forces*

Ge Yunfei
1888km to Beijing
2018-03-04






Foreign car companies have dominated China’s middle and high-end auto market for decades, while domestic automakers could only look on in envy. *But in Guangzhou, a coastal city in south China, one Chinese car designer is preparing to challenge the foreign brands on their own turf.*

In 2017, a Chinese-made SUV successfully squeezed into the middle and high-end market. *It’s the Trumpchi GS8, a seven-seat midsize SUV that’ll also be available in the US in 2019.*

The move makes its producer, GAC Motor, the first Chinese car brand to enter the US market.

Zhang Fan is the visionary behind the car. *He’s a superstar in the Chinese auto design industry. *Describing the work that went into designing the car, Zhang said, “For a car which is over 4.5 meters long, we actually care every movement of the vehicle down to the millimeter, even 10 percent of one millimeter. Just to make sure the vehicle, the shapes, the lines are at their best. And all the highlights of the car are running perfectly."





“Welcome back to work in the Chinese automobile industry. You will not regret it,” Zhang Fan said. /Screenshot

*Good design usually comes with a higher price tag.* But Zhang says China’s growing middle class is now willing to pay for quality. This is the best time for Chinese car designers.* “Chinese customers like to have good-looking cars. And this kind of likeability is very special, I would say it's more (significant) than in other markets in the world. *And the Chinese market has capacity for all the new stuff. Being a designer is all about creating something new. Right now you actually have this opportunity, not only to create something new, but also to establish something. So I think this will be a paradise for designers.” 

*Though more and more Chinese carmakers have shown their ambitions in creative designs, some companies are still bluntly copying successful designs of foreign brands. *When he talks of those copycats, Zhang cannot hide his contempt. “It's most unfortunate. While they only take the so-called safe ways to copy other stuff, to take advantage of (others), this isn’t right. And it's not brave. And most importantly, it's an act that leaves you with no future.”

Zhang’s bet for the future is a futuristic and eye-catching electric concept SUV called Enverge. Since its conception, Enverge has been designed for the North American market and aimed squarely at young buyers.

*Six years ago, when Zhang came back to China to design the Trumpchi series, he only had a team of around 20 young workers. Now he has over 300 people capable of launching four or five new models into the market each year.*

“I would say to new young designers, welcome back to work in the Chinese automobile industry. You will not regret it. Just like what I have done.”

Zhang says being in the Chinese car industry right now is like sitting in a bullet train. And this is the moment for domestic car designers to make their histories.

@Kai Liu , @GS Zhou , @Jlaw , @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Baidu CEO Robin Li: Driverless vehicles could be mass produced within a decade*

By Guo Meiping, Gao Yun
2018-03-15 


Members of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC) involved in the field of science and technology have highlighted the country's development in autonomous driving, artificial intelligence (AI) chips, and high-speed railway on the sidelines of the Two Sessions.

*‘Development of autonomous driving is a gradual process’*

Last July, a video of Baidu’s CEO Robin Li testing a self-driving car on Beijing’s busy 5th Ring Road drew public attention. Although the test ended with him receiving a ticket from traffic police, the event provided a glance at our future relationship with cars.

"I think it may take place earlier," said Robin Li, in response to the Minister of Industry and Information Technology Miao Wei saying it will take eight to 10 years before driverless vehicles are mass produced.

"But it’s a gradual process," Li added.

The CPPCC member mentioned Baidu’s plan to develop driverless technology at the "Delegates' Corridor," the news section where CPPCC members answer questions from the press.

This year, the company will mass produce on a small scale its open autonomous driving platform Apollo in partnership with domestic manufacturer King Long. These cars, which have no driver’s seat and steering wheel, will be deployed to specific roads in various tourist spots.






A car deployed with Apollo capabilities on display at the Baidu Developer Conference in Beijing in July, 2017 /Photo via chinanews.com

The company is also aiming to cooperate with major manufacturers to produce family cars next year.

"Starting next year, there will be some high-level autonomous driving functions. That means it cannot rely solely on driverless technology without humans involved," said Li.

“But for common roads such as from Beijing to Shanghai, as long as you enter the highway, you don’t have to drive anymore. When you arrive in Shanghai, the vehicle will tell you now it’s time to take charge after getting off the highway."

Regarding AI development, Li sees the technology as important as the industrial revolution.

"Smart speakers have already become part of our lives, you can talk to them, ask about the temperature, today’s share prices …these are things we couldn’t even imagine in the past, and we are expecting to see more in the future."

According to the founder of Baidu, AI is one of the most important driving forces of China’s economic growth in the next 20 to 50 years.

*Chips underpin high-tech development*

At the "Delegates' Corridor," Deng Zhonghan, founder of fabless chip company Vimicro and chief executive of the National Starlight Integrated-Circuit Project, said that the success of high-tech products like iPhone and Google’s AI program "AlphaGo" is underpinned by chips.

“Every year, China's largest import is not oil, gas or grains, but rather chips," Deng said, adding that the total volume of chip imports is equivalent to about one trillion yuan (160 billion US dollars) per year.

Deng and his team have developed the "Starlight Chinese Chip," making China a player in the chip market. The second generation of the chip, which will be launched this year, has lower energy consumption and faster calculation speed, according to Deng.

He acknowledged the gap between China and Western countries in terms of chip development.

The team is working with the Ministry of Public Security and has developed the national standard of the technical specifications for Surveillance Video and Audio Coding for public security, making China the first country in the world to enact such a standard.

*Innovation behind rapid development of high-speed rail*

The mileage of China’s high-speed railways has reached 25,000 km compared to 9,000 km five years ago. The main reason behind it was innovation, said Lu Chunfang, chief commander of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway construction and an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

"Management innovation and technological innovation are the main reasons for the rapid development," said Lu. 

The management innovation has provided strong support for the construction work. For example, the China Railway Corp has set up a new mode of standardized management, developed dynamic vehicle examination methods and established an integrated quality control system.

In terms of technological innovation, China has put into operation 225 units of the Fuxing bullet trains, the latest generation of high-speed trains that are fully developed using domestic technology.

"China will maintain a high-level development for its railway construction," said Lu, adding that the high-speed rail tracks will hit 38,000 km by 2025, providing access to high-speed bullet trains to more people.

The country will also make further efforts to build more secure, smarter, faster and greener high-speed railways and bullet trains. High-speed magnetic levitation trains and vacuum-tube super trains can also be expected.

"China’s high-speed rail will be faster, more secure, more comfortable and more convenient in the future," said Lu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China develops fuel cell to last 5,000 hours*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-20 16:50:21|Editor: pengying




BEIJING, March 20 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have independently developed automobile fuel cell modules with over 5,000 hours durability.

The hydrogen fuel cell product, developed by Sunrise Power based in northeast China's Dalian, can be switched on below minus 10 degrees Celsius and reserved in minus 40 degrees Celsius.

The fuel cell has high stability, high performance and high reliability, according to the website of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It has been applied in Chinese fuel cell powered vehicles.

Fuel cell module is a core component of fuel cell powered vehicles.

The researchers of Sunrise Power, which is partly held by an institute of the academy, are also developing fuel cell modules with higher power density and lower cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China makes new progress in self-driving vehicles*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-03-25 




Liu Baosen, deputy director of the department of motor vehicles of Beijing Traffic Management Bureau, grants a self-driving test license to Baidu, March 22, 2018. [Photo /Asiannewsphoto]
China has made new advancements in autonomous cars and subway trains.

Baidu obtained a license to test its autonomous cars on open roads in Beijing, and a new metro line with self-driving trains is expected to begin test runs at the end of March in Shanghai. Let's take a look.





Baidu Apollo self-driving cars obtain Beijing's first self-driving test licenses for autonomous test drives in Beijing, March 22, 2018. [Photo/Asiannewsphoto]





Baidu Apollo self-driving cars are being tested on open roads in Beijing, March 22, 2018. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]





Five Baidu Apollo self-driving cars obtain Beijing's first self-driving test licenses for autonomous test drives in Beijing, March 22, 2018. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]





Baidu Apollo self-driving cars are being tested on open roads in Beijing, March 22, 2018. [Photo/Asianewsphoto]





A photo taken March 23, 2018, shows a subway train running on the first APM line, or the Automated People Mover system, in Shanghai, East China. A new metro line with self-driving trains is expected to begin test runs by the end of March in Shanghai, the Shanghai Shentong Metro Group announced on Friday. [Photo/Xinhua]





A photo taken March 23, 2018, shows subway trains for the first APM line, or the Automated People Mover system, parked at a garage in Shanghai, East China. A new metro line with self-driving trains is expected to begin test runs by the end of March in Shanghai, the Shanghai Shentong Metro Group announced on Friday. [Photo/Xinhua]





A photo taken March 23, 2018, shows a subway train running on the first APM line, or the Automated People Mover system, in Shanghai, East China. A new metro line with self-driving trains is expected to begin test runs by the end of March in Shanghai, the Shanghai Shentong Metro Group announced on Friday. [Photo/Xinhua]

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201803/25/WS5ab70034a3105cdcf6514119_10.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*CATL TO BUILD BATTERY FACTORY IN EUROPE LIKE LG CHEM & SAMSUNG SDI*

March 25, 2018 By News Team






CATL is considering three countries – Germany, Poland, Hungary, which strongly support battery investments and are close to EV assembly facilities.

Poland was already chosen by LG Chem, while Hungary got the nod from Samsung SDI.

For CATL, it would be its first factory outside of China, but that’s the way to go as the European market is expanding. Among customers, BMW was mentioned.

There are no numbers, but Bloomberg suggests that CATL’s capacity in Europe will be bigger than Tesla’s Gigafactory.

_“Contemporary Amperex Technology Ltd. is close to picking one of three sites in the European Union for its first overseas plant, Chairman Zeng Yuqun said in an interview. The company is exploring Germany, Hungary and Poland for the plant, according to a person familiar with the plan who asked not to be identified as the information isn’t public._

_“We see a big opportunity in Europe,” Zeng said on the sidelines of the National Committee of the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference in Beijing. “Korean companies, using a low-price strategy to compete with us, haven’t made much technological progress in the past two years, while we have managed to grow fast and surpass them.”_

The European factory wouldn’t be CATL’s only addition though. A new factory in Ningde, Fujian is planned to _“quintuple its production capability and make it the world’s largest EV battery cell maker”_.

http://lithium-news.com/2018/03/25/catl-to-build-battery-factory-in-europe-like-lg-chem-samsung-sdi/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *CATL TO BUILD BATTERY FACTORY IN EUROPE LIKE LG CHEM & SAMSUNG SDI*
> 
> March 25, 2018 By News Team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CATL is considering three countries – Germany, Poland, Hungary, which strongly support battery investments and are close to EV assembly facilities.
> 
> Poland was already chosen by LG Chem, while Hungary got the nod from Samsung SDI.
> 
> For CATL, it would be its first factory outside of China, but that’s the way to go as the European market is expanding. Among customers, BMW was mentioned.
> 
> There are no numbers, but Bloomberg suggests that CATL’s capacity in Europe will be bigger than Tesla’s Gigafactory.
> 
> _“Contemporary Amperex Technology Ltd. is close to picking one of three sites in the European Union for its first overseas plant, Chairman Zeng Yuqun said in an interview. The company is exploring Germany, Hungary and Poland for the plant, according to a person familiar with the plan who asked not to be identified as the information isn’t public._
> 
> _“We see a big opportunity in Europe,” Zeng said on the sidelines of the National Committee of the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference in Beijing. “Korean companies, using a low-price strategy to compete with us, haven’t made much technological progress in the past two years, while we have managed to grow fast and surpass them.”_
> 
> The European factory wouldn’t be CATL’s only addition though. A new factory in Ningde, Fujian is planned to _“quintuple its production capability and make it the world’s largest EV battery cell maker”_.
> 
> http://lithium-news.com/2018/03/25/catl-to-build-battery-factory-in-europe-like-lg-chem-samsung-sdi/



This is one practical way to overcome threats of trade sanctions. Creating employment interests in a foreign country is the best form of influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Mar 27, 2018 07:57 PM
*Geely to Launch First Made-in-Europe Chinese Car*

By Mo Yelin and Zheng Lichun






A Lynk & Co. automobile, made by Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. Ltd., is displayed at the 2017 Auto Shanghai auto show in April. Photo: VCG

*Geely* will use a plant in Belgium to make its Lynk & Co. vehicles, *the first time a Chinese car will be produced in Europe.*

The hybrid model, dubbed the Lynk 01 PHEV, is expected to be built in a Volvo factory in Ghent, Belgium, starting in 2019, Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. Ltd. said on Monday.

Lynk is co-owned by Geely Holding Group and its units Geely Auto and Volvo Cars. Geely acquired Sweden’s Volvo in 2010, and launched the new Lynk & Co. brand in 2016 as part of its efforts to move into foreign markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Brazilian-Chinese joint venture unveils first co-built vehicle*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-29 10:35:28|Editor: Liangyu




ITUPEVA, Brazil, March 28 (Xinhua) -- A Brazilian-Chinese joint venture presented here Wednesday the first vehicle jointly manufactured by the two countries.

At a ceremony in Itupeva, in the southeastern state of Sao Paulo, Caoa Chery, the joint venture comprising Brazilian automaker Grupo Caoa and its Chinese counterpart Chery, unveiled the Tiggo 2, a new Sports Utility Vehicle "planned and designed for Brazil," said Henrique Sampaio, the company's marketing manager

"It's common for people here to say that Chinese cars are not designed for Brazil. This car is different," Sampaio said.

The Tiggo 2 was built at Chery's plant in Japeri, Sao Paulo, and will be available in two models -- the Look and ACT.

Tailored for Brazilian consumers, the vehicle features five-speed manual transmission, hydraulic power steering, traction and stability control, camera-assisted parking, bluetooth, tire pressure sensors, among others.

Caoa CEO Marcio Alfonso said Chery strove "to give the vehicle the European design that Brazilians like. They went in search of the best professionals and best brands not just in China but also in Europe to give the company a culture of design."

The company hopes to sell some 15,000 vehicles of all its brands by the end of the year, said Alfonso.

Caoa and Chery announced their joint venture in November, with the Brazilian group paying 60 million U.S. dollars for 50 percent of the stake.

Executives at both firms said at the time they expected to invest up to 2 billion dollars in the joint venture over five years, hoping to capture 5 percent of Brazil's automotive market.

In addition its collaboration with Chery -- one of China's leading automobile assembler sand exporters, Caoa is also the distributor of U.S. brands Ford and Subaru, and meanwhile manufactures models of South Korea's Hyundai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Another step forward! Self-driving vehicle without steering wheel or pedal put to test run in China*
New China TV
Published on Apr 2, 2018

A self-driving electric minibus has started its test run in Pingtan, east China's Fujian Province. Mass production is expected to start in July.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Daimler Wants To Discuss China Cooperation With Geely*

APRIL 5, 2018

Daimler has agreed to discuss the potential of cooperation in China with Geely chairman Li Shufu, who has recently become the German company’s largest shareholder.

During Daimler’s annual shareholders meeting in Berlin, the company’s CEO Dieter Zetsche said: “So far our talks with Li Shufu have been very positive. He wants his investment in Daimler to be a long-term one and he supports our successful strategy.”

*“China is our most important market. In our future discussions of the automobile business in China, we will be able *to include our largest shareholder,” Zetsche added, according to Autonews.

However, he repeated his condition that any cooperation would have to keep *Daimler’s long-standing Chinese partner BAIC happy. Zetsche added that he’s “open for everything” that serves BAIC’s interests. *“The bottom line is Li Shufu’s stakeholding offers many new chances”.

*A delicate balance*

Since Li announced that he had amassed a 9.7 percent stake in the German car maker, worth nearly $8.6 billion, Daimler has been trying to balance between the wishes of its new shareholder and its existing partners in China.

Li has said that he sees partners and alliances as key to defending the industry from new competitors. Daimler is currently enjoying record sales and earnings but is now facing intense spending due to the shift to electric vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*800 Chinese high-end buses head to Saudi Arabia*
By Zhu Lixin in Hefei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-04-10 14:51
















Eight hundred Chinese buses departed Hefei, capital of East China's Anhui province, on Tuesday morning, heading to Saudi Arabia. [Photos by Zhu Lixin/China Daily]

Eight hundred Chinese buses departed Hefei, capital of East China's Anhui province, on Tuesday morning, heading to Saudi Arabia.

The buses, made by Anhui Ankai Automobile Co, have a combined contact value of about 400 million yuan ($63.6 million).

The deal, contracted in February, is said to be the biggest export order of buses won by a Chinese automaker so far in 2018.

Ankai entered Saudi Arabia in 2007. The company exported 3,000 school buses and 600 A9 model high-end buses to the country in 2011 and 2017, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Wey P8 luxury SUV. Soon to be introduced in the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's electric carmaker NIO wins 2018 Red Dot Design Award's Top Accolade*

2018-04-10 15:16 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's electric vehicle company NIO was awarded Monday the 2018 Red Dot Design Award's top accolade for its vehicle charging system NIO Power Home.

The global e-mobility startup based in China took the first place in the prestigious "Best of the Best" award category for vehicle accessories.

"It's the first Red Dot award NIO has received," said Kris Tomasson, NIO's vice president of design. "It confirms that we are on the right track and that we are fulfilling our goal of being 'driven by design'."

The Red Dot Award is one of the world's largest and prestigious design competitions. The formal criteria for assessment includes innovation levels, functionality, quality, ergonomics and durability.

Three different distinction levels were awarded. The top award, the "Red Dot: Best of the Best" is reserved for the very best products in a category -- a distinction that only 1 percent of entries receive.

According to Tomasson, the NIO Power Home's core is suspended by a lightweight folded-back plate. "Dynamic color lighting indicates the charge status, with vibrant, reflecting and shimmering patterns that bring the charging process to life."

NIO was founded in November 2014, with research and development, design and manufacturing centers in Shanghai, Beijing, San Jose, Munich, London and nine other locations.

The electric carmaker officially launched its first model of ES8, a seven-seat electric SUV, on Dec. 16, 2017 in China, with deliveries slated to begin in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Great Wall Motors, Baidu partner in self-driving*
Xinhua, April 10, 2018

Chinese automaker Great Wall Motors announced Tuesday it will work with internet giant Baidu in intelligent connected vehicles, self-driving technology, shared vehicles and big data.

The two companies signed a strategic cooperation memorandum on Monday.

According to the plan, Baidu will assist Great Wall Motors in building a trial area for intelligent connected vehicles in Xushui district of Baoding City in north China's Hebei Province.

Great Wall Motors' self-driving system, i-Pilot, will be incorporated with Baidu's Apollo system. They will also develop an open platform for self-driving software and hardware.

Headquartered in Baoding, Great Wall Motors is China's biggest SUV maker, selling more than 1 million vehicles annually.

Since 2016, the two have cooperated in developing high-precision map and positioning technology, Great Wall Motors said.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2018-04/10/content_50858282.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*BYD Electric Bus Launched in South Korea’s Famed Jeju Island*
SOURCE: BYD MOTORS INC. APR 10, 2018



BYD launched Northeast Asia’s largest pure electric bus fleet in Jeju Island, South Korea.
Photo credit: BYD

BYD has launched 20 pure electric buses in South Korea’s pristine Jeju Island, the largest project of its kind in Northeast Asia. The BYD eBus-7, the only pure electric mid-size bus in the South Korean market, will operate in Udo, the largest island of Jeju Island.

The vehicle’s compact 15-seater body enables it to navigate the narrow roads of this small island with ease and without any carbon emissions. The eBus-7 can travel a minimum range of 200 kilometres on a single charge, requiring only two hours to be fully charged.

BYD has rapidly drawn the attention of South Korean officials since its market entry in 2015 with product features such as the plug-and-charge capability of its electric buses. Last December, the company’s President and founder Wang Chuanfu was among a group of industry delegates invited to attend a discussion with South Korean President Moon Jae-in during his official visit to China. Earlier BYD also welcomed a group of 60 residents from Udo Island – approximately five percent of the local population — as they personally inspected the eBus-7 at BYD’s Shenzhen headquarters before the order was placed.

“Our track record in renewable energy reflects our mission to do something for the environment with the highest quality,” said Liu Xueliang, general manager of BYD Asia Pacific Auto Sales Division. “Having passed South Korea’s rigorous vehicle safety standards, the eBus-7 is reflective of the excellent engineering behind our vehicles and suitable for the fragile terrain of Udo Island.


The launch represents another milestone for BYD, which has gradually evolved from a rechargeable battery manufacturer to a new energy giant since its establishment in 1995. BYD’s electric vehicles have a footprint in more than 200 cities worldwide.


BYD Electric Bus Launched in South Korea’s Famed Jeju Island

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Built a Road So Smart It Will Be Able to Charge Your Car*
*The road of the future is likely to become the brain and nerve center of an autonomous-driving revolution.*


Bloomberg News
April 12, 2018, 5:00 AM GMT+8
From *Hyperdrive*
https://www.bloomberg.com/hyperdrive
The road to China’s autonomous-driving future is paved with solar panels, mapping sensors and electric-battery rechargers as the nation tests an “intelligent highway” that could speed the transformation of the global transportation industry.

The technologies will be embedded underneath transparent concrete used to build a 1,080-meter-long (3,540-foot-long) stretch of road in the eastern city of Jinan. About 45,000 vehicles barrel over the section every day, and the solar panels inside generate enough electricity to power highway lights and 800 homes, according to builder Qilu Transportation Development Group Co.

---> China's Built a Road So Smart It Will Be Able to Charge Your Car - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

This is nothing compared to the Indian technology. I have proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Self-driving electric truck successfully completes testing at Tianjin Port*

2018-04-13 10:57 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_






A driverless electric truck, said to be the first in the world, starts a trial operation at Tianjin Port, April 12, 2018. The truck was jointly developed by Tianjin Port Group, SINOTRUK and Tianjin-based driverless truck startup Zhuxian Technology. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Daozheng)

A domestically-developed self-driving electric truck has successfully completed testing at the Tianjin Port on Thursday.

The truck, equipped with laser radar, high-definition camera, and intelligent computing abilities, completed operations such as driving, parking, container loading and unloading, as well as responding to roadblocks.

"The successful test marks China's latest breakthrough in developing self-driving trucks for port operations, which will contribute to the development of green and high-tech logistics," said Zhu Lianyi, an official with Tianjin Port (Group) Co., Ltd.

The truck, boasting a world-class driving system, can run for 120 km when fully loaded, and charge fully within one hour.

It was jointly developed by Tianjin Port (Group) Co., Ltd, China National Heavy Duty Truck Group Co., Ltd, and Tianjin TruckTech company.

Zhang Tianlei, founder and CEO of Tianjin TruckTech, said the technology used on the truck can ensure good performance at night, and in fog, rain and snow.

Automated container wharves are the future trend for the development of ports. Self-driving trucks offer a logistics solution for the construction of automated ports.

Tianjin Port registered a throughput of over 15 million standard containers in 2017, and aims to increase that number to 18 million in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Quick Take: Tencent, Changan Auto Announce Autonomous-Vehicle Joint Venture*






Photo: VCG

*Tencent Holdings Ltd.* is setting up a joint venture with state-owned* Chongqing Changan Automobile Co. Ltd.*, as the technology titan races into the booming autonomous-driving sector.

Dadi Tongtu Information Technology Co. Ltd., a unit of Tencent, will spend 102 million yuan ($16.2 million) for a 51 percent stake in the venture, while Changan will get the remaining 49 percent for 98 million yuan, according to a Changan *statement *on Thursday (link in Chinese).

The new company will focus on internet-connected driving that taps artificial intelligence and big-data technologies, it said.

*In addition to Tencent, rivals like Baidu Inc. and Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. have sought closer ties with traditional automakers to break into the business.* The automakers, meanwhile, are eager to take advantage of the internet companies’ technological know-how, particularly on big data and mapping.

A case in point is Baidu and Anhui Jianghuai Automobile Co. Ltd, which announced in August they planned to* roll out a semi-autonomous car *by the second half of 2019.

In December, Changan said it had received clearance to test autonomous vehicles on public roads in the U.S. state of California. That came after the automaker completed a 2,000-kilometer (1,240-mile) road test from the southwestern metropolis of Chongqing to Beijing in 2016.


https://www.caixinglobal.com/2018-0...tonomous-vehicle-joint-venture-101234237.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's plug-in hybrid luxury AWD SUV WEY P8 Released (250.000-300.000 Yuan - 45.000USD)*
*
Features:
*
P8 is the first plug-in hybrid-powered model of WEY. Compared with traditional petrol-powered models, it has better fuel efficiency, so that it can reduce emissions, while improving performance. In addition, it provides better performance (with acceleration time of 6.5s and integrated fuel consumption of 2.3L per 100km). Using the industry-leading PLUG-in intelligent 4WD technology, it provides users with a quiet and smooth driving experience, whilst allowing the driver to experience the enhanced performance of the car at high speeds without noise.

1. The world's leading efficient two-gear bridge module can create an extremely quiet, smooth and comfortable driving experience.

2. The industry-leading PLUG-in intelligent 4WD technology is adopted to enable the car to demonstrate different driving characteristics in different conditions, allowing users a pleasurable driving experience.

3. The intelligent 5+3 driving mode enables the car to achieve intelligent identification of various road conditions and realize different forms of power output.

4. The typical matrix LED headlamps of WEY, coupled with the hexagonal large intake grille, reflect a perfect combination of technology and sports.

The industry-leading PLUG-in intelligent 4WD technology offers you with a quite and smooth driving experience.

Compared with traditional power output, the combination of fuel and electricity enables the vehicle to have better fuel efficiency, which can improve the performance and reduce emissions.

The intelligent four-wheel drive and front/rear axle torque segmentation enables the car to demonstrate different driving characteristics in different conditions, providing users with more driving pleasure.

The intelligent 5+3 mode includes five normal modes (i.e., pure electric, hybrid, active energy saving, motion and four-wheel drive mode) and three special road modes (i.e., snow, mud and sand mode), so that the car can achieve the intelligent identification of a variety of road conditions and adjust different power output accordingly for more comfortable driving experience.

http://en.wey.com/list-details03.html
*










车身尺寸方面，WEY P8的长宽高(mm)分别为4760、1931、1655，轴距2950 mm，领先的车身尺寸为乘客带来了极佳的乘坐空间。180 mm的离地间隙，配合20°的接近角和25°的离去角，保障WEY P8应对不同路况的考验，其最大爬坡度更是达到了60%。






WEY P8的内饰采用了贯穿环抱式设计，T型中控区向驾驶员偏斜。中控上方布局简洁大方，悬浮式多媒体显示屏有效地提升了车内的档次感，圆形的空调出风口经过修饰后，显得相当精致。方向盘采用运动化平底造型，更加富有动感，配合饱满的握感，使用效果极佳。全液晶仪表盘提供了3种主题风格，车内氛围灯、中控屏人机交互界面同样提供三种样式可选。内饰工艺方面，WEY P8覆盖大面积的真皮并搭配搪塑工艺，带给乘客最为柔和的触觉质感。






舒适性配置方面，WEY P8的表现也相当出色。无钥匙进入、灯光迎宾系统、迎宾记忆(集加热、通风、按摩、记忆一体豪华座椅多功能外后视镜联动)、智能感应式后尾门、流媒体后视镜、自动大灯、全景天窗以及空气质量控制功能一应俱全。9英寸多媒体显示屏支持CarLife功能，并可以通过手机远程控制车辆预约充电和开启空调。

6.5秒2.3升 Pi4智领混动科技

WEY P8诞生于WEY品牌倾心5年研发的新能源专属平台Pi4，该平台具备更灵活、更智能、更安全的全球领先技术，可媲美国际豪华品牌新能源架构。在传统动力部分，WEY P8搭载的是一台2.0T发动机，最高功率为172kW，最大扭矩为360N•m，匹配6速湿式双离合变速箱，而新能源部分，WEY P8则在后桥安放了一台最大功率85kW，最大扭矩195Nm的驱动电机，并配有2挡减速箱。











WEY P8还拥有全球领先的ESP分轴控制技术和2模3级能量回收功能，得益于智能高效的能量管理系统，使得电池在制动、下坡及滑行时均能进行能量回收，AUTO模式下，当电量低于15.6%时发动机还将自动给电池充电，因此电机能够时刻保持加速助力，能量的释放与回收游刃有余，整车最大能量回收利用率可达65%。强大的动力输出和高效的节能设置，令WEY P8的百公里加速仅需6.5秒，综合工况油耗更是低至2.3L/100km。






除此之外，凭借Pi4平台灵活、安全、智能的特性，不仅完美成就了WEY P8燃油与电力的交融，更是带来了5种驾驶模式+ 3种全地形功能，赋予了WEY P8前所未有的驾驶乐趣。与目前流行的插电混动架构对比，WEY P8 不仅在加速度、功能成熟度、驾驶平顺性、综合爬坡性、全车安全性均达最优，整车效率更是达到国际一流技术水平。










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...ruiser-prado-2018-seven-7-seater-suvs.556070/

*Chinese SUV Haval H9 vs Toyota LandCruiser Prado - 2018
Comparison & Review*


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD rolls out stellar lineup at Beijing auto show*
By Zhang Rui
China.org.cn, April 27, 2018

New energy technology company BYD unveiled new cars and other products at its "Shaping Manufacturing for a Smart Future" showing at China's most prestigious auto expo this year.





Wang Chuanfu, president and chairman of BYD (middle), Wolfgang Egger, design director of BYD (right), and Zhao Changjiang, general manager of BYD Auto Sales (left) pose for a photo at the 2018 Beijing International Automotive Exhibition, April 25, 2018. [Photo courtesy of BYD]

BYD introduced its biggest showing ever on Wednesday, including the New Generation of Tang, Qin Pro – its pure electric concept car the E-SEED – the intelligent connected system "DiLink" and the "e Platform" at the 2018 Beijing International Automotive Exhibition. In addition, BYD also debuted a new member of the Dynasty series, Song MAX DM and Yuan EV 360, among other popular passenger vehicle models.

"The auto industry is undergoing a revolution which has never happened before. Internationalization, electrification and intelligent connection have evolved from just ideas to reality," said Wang Chuanfu, president and chairman of BYD. *"We are at this historical turning point where BYD is stepping into the new era of automotive manufacturing with the world's leading intelligent connected system DiLink and the e Platform which DiLink is a part of. BYD is reshaping the way of transportation."*

Developers will be able to contribute to the enhancement of DiLink as technology, *as its 341 sensors and 66 control limits will be an open platform, something that has never happened before in the world. *BYD also unveiled its pure electric 4 wheel-drive E-SEED, which boasts a new DUAL BLADE design concept. It is capable of travelling 600 kilometers on a single charge and accelerates from 0-100 kilometers in 3.9 seconds.

BYD has invested heavily in research and development and recruited top engineering and design talent as it pushes ahead into overseas markets. Over the past two years, BYD has hired former executives from renowned German automakers to oversee its transformation, including Wolfgang Egger, who currently heads its design department, and Heinz Keck, a tuning suspension and steering systems expert. Egger designed the Dragon Face concept car, which the new Qin Pro is based on. It is expected to be commercially available in 2019.

Since its founding as a rechargeable battery manufacturer in 1995, BYD has gradually evolved its business into a maker of electric vehicles for private, public and industrial use. The company has also invested heavily in battery technology and solar panels, thereby creating a full set of new energy products. 

BYD will continue its overseas expansion, bringing its expertise in electric vehicles to cities ranging from Singapore to London. BYD is now present in more than 200 cities in 50 countries and regions and was the number one seller of new energy vehicles in the world between 2015 and 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Geely to sell new auto brand in Europe in early 2020*

By Zhang Chunyan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-04-29




Geely Auto Group launches Lynk & Co 01PHEV, a new energy model, at the Auto China 2018 in Beijing on April 25, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
Chinese carmaker Geely Auto Group's new brand, Lynk & Co, will go on sale across Europe in early 2020, the company announced.

"Starting in Amsterdam, Brussels, Berlin, Barcelona and London, we will take our brand on a rolling road show across Europe, starting in 2020 – to make sure we cover as much of the key cities of the continent from our first year on sale," Alain Visser, senior vice-president at Lynk & Co, said at the ongoing Auto China 2018 in Beijing.

*The company launched Lynk & Co 01PHEV, a new energy model, at the show.*

*The new energy technology is mainly implemented by three steps: the hybrid electric vehicle (HEV), the plug-in hybrid electric vehicle (PHEV), and the battery electric vehicle (BEV).*

Lynk & Co is developed on the basis of the brand-new compact modular architecture (CMA) that was jointly created by Geely and Volvo. Its technologies and quality aims to rival that of other luxury brands.





Geely's Lynk & Co 01 PHEV, a new energy model, will target the European market. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Visser said Lynk & Co 01 PHEV, the first model targeting the European market, will be put into production at Volvo's Ghent Plant in Belgium in 2019 and open for sales to the European market in the first half of 2020.

*As a new high-end brand, Lynk & Co has been dedicated to exploring younger urban consumers' lifestyles and consumption habits in the internet age. It follows its brand ideal of "personal, open and connected", focusing on urban youth who are both open and unique.*

In the future, Lynk & Co will share Volvo's drive-E powertrain, Visser revealed. "In the future there will be further progress in resource collaboration between the two brands, including possible collaboration in architecture technology and clean, efficient powertrain technologies," he added.

As the new energy vehicle segment has been the main battleground in the global automotive market, it also is one of the core directions that Lynk & Co is heading in.

"While developing the CMA, we took all of this into account and built into the CMA the flexibility to use different powertrain technologies, including pure electric, plug-in hybrid, petrol-electric hybrid, mild hybrid new energy power, and traditional fuel powertrain," said Zhu Ling, vice-president of Lynk & Co research institute.

At the present stage, the hybrid and plug-in hybrid technologies are important strategic pivots for Lynk & Co's development of new energy technology, Zhu said.





Geely launches the Lynk & Co 02 at the Auto China 2018 in Beijing on April 25, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

According to Mats Fagerhag, CEO of China-Euro Vehicle Technology, CMA is a modular vehicle architecture for compact cars that meets the toughest demands on the global market of today and tomorrow.

"It is a fully scalable and modular architecture that accommodates a wide range of powertrains and new technologies," added Fagerhag.

At the Beijing auto show, the company also launched the Lynk & Co 02 in full production specification, and confirmed the start of production at its Zhangjiakou factory in North China's Hebei province.

Lynk & Co 02 is positioned to be a sports crossover SUV. Visser confirmed the vehicle will be available for sale in the Chinese market in the middle of June.

Lynk & Co 01, which was released last year, is praised by customers for its leading safety and excellent driving experience.

New cars from Chinese automakers are steadily going up in market value, a key indicator of improved brand awareness and quality, according to a survey conducted in February by the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers and market researcher JD Power.

Analysts noted that China's auto companies are likely to continue the positive trend as they begin to roll out models designed specifically to compete against international brands in the domestic market.

Some of these models are already making an impact. The Lynk & Co 01 sold more than 6,000 units in January, which is a solid figure considering the model was only released late last year.

"We aim to emulate our sales success in China in Europe as well, and I can tell you that the reaction to our brand and our innovative sales model and brilliant designs in Europe has been extremely warm – these are very exciting times indeed for Lynk & Co," Visser said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Qiantu at Beijing Auto Show: We welcome foreign competition*

Nicholas Moore
2018-04-30






For new Chinese brands trying to find their feet in the rapidly expanding car market, having control over the technology underneath the hood is extremely important. This was the message Lu Qun, chairman of domestic new energy performance brand Qiantu Motor, conveyed to CGTN at the 2018 Beijing Auto Show.

Qiantu, with its dragonfly logo symbolizing agility and speed as well as recalling elements of Chinese culture, has three cars on display at the ongoing Beijing Auto Show, with the centerpiece K50 ready to enter production from its recently completed factory in Suzhou, eastern Jiangsu Province.





One of three Qiantu NEVs on display at the 2018 Beijing Auto Show. /VCG Photo

The electric performance sports car can reach speeds of 200 kilometers per hour, with its stunning design and carbon-fiber chassis making it one of the most eye-catching vehicles on display at the auto show.

The other two vehicles on display were a glimpse of what Qiantu has in store for the future in terms of its brand and the wider Chinese NEV sector – a small-scale sports car, and a four-door, four-seater coupe model.

While concerns continue to be raised about potential trade friction with the US and how that could affect industry supply chains for domestic brands, Lu was confident that his brand would be unaffected, telling CGTN that Qiantu had “mastered the underlying technology” behind the car, adding that the company attached great importance to being in control of the materials and processes used during manufacturing.

Lu called the threat of so-called trade frictions “short-lived,” but welcomed the long-term nature of increasing competition in the auto sector, calling it “a positive for the industry.”

The recent announcement of plans to remove caps on foreign investment in the automotive industry by 2022 has raised questions over how this will affect domestic brands. For Lu, China’s car market is already an “internationally competitive industry” where joint ventures between domestic and overseas brands already provide foreign competition to domestic manufacturers, meaning the reforms will not make much of a difference.

Lu pointed to what he called a “small advantage” in being a 100 percent Chinese company in the domestic market, saying it meant Qiantu are slightly closer to their customers, and therefore in a better position to pinpoint and deeply understand their users. Lu said that in a market as big as China’s, “the closer you are to your users, the bigger is your advantage.”

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d414d3267544d77457a6333566d54/share_p.html


----------



## JSCh

*New green car models a focus at Beijing expo*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-05 22:04:33|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, May 5 (Xinhua) -- New green cars drew wide attention at the 15th Beijing International Automotive Exhibition.

A total of 174 new models of new energy vehicles (NEVs) were presented at the expo, which concluded Friday. Of the models, 124 were developed and manufactured in China.

"BYD sold 130,000 NEVs worldwide in 2017, and we plan to sell 200,000 this year," said Wei Xing of new energy automaker BYD.

Wei said BYD is focused on new energy cars, and more models will be unveiled later.

NEVs are popular in China, the world's largest auto market, as they reduce fossil fuel consumption and air pollution.

The country's stock of NEVs is over 1.6 million, about half the world's total. About 143,000 NEVs were sold in Q1, up 154 percent year on year.

Problems of cars' short ranges, long charging time and a shortage of charging stations are gradually being addressed.

"We have a new ternary battery in our latest model," said Li Yujun, technical director of BAIC BJEV. "It has high energy density and better performance at low temperatures."

Charging station network needs to be expanded, Wei Xing said.

"BYD plans to build 30,000 charging poles this year in more cities," Wei said.

Many marques, including NIO, Singulato and Byton, brought new models or concept cars to the exhibition.

"Competition increases public awareness and understanding of NEVs, and encourages more traditional car makers to venture into the sector," said BAIC BJEV general manager Zheng Gang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

Beijing Auto show. China is creating an entire supply chain and ecosystem around the EV industry, attracting others to build their brands in China.


----------



## TaiShang

Cybernetics said:


> Beijing Auto show. China is creating an entire supply chain and ecosystem around the EV industry, attracting others to build their brands in China.



Especially with respect to new energy and autonomous vehicle, China has early mover's advantage, I believe.

As far as traditional automobile, China has caught up with in terms of exterior design and quality. Now they China Car Inc. need to concentrate on higher-end (better interior and specifications) aspect of automobile, going, in this sense, beyond 300.000 Yuan mark.

No more lingering on 90.000-120.000Yuan mark. People have money now and even they want to by China Inc, sometimes there is simply no enough options.

For instance, Geely. They need to go a little more premium.

***

*Geely Auto extends sales surge on strength of 4 crossovers*

Automotive News China | 2018/5/8

Geely Automobile Holdings continued to record robust sales in April, with deliveries rising 49 percent year on year to 128,817.

Demand for four compact crossovers drove most of the gains at the company.

Sales of the Boyue, Emgrand GS and Vision, which are marketed under the Geely brand, tallied 23,025, 12,425 and 10,983 last month.

Deliveries of the 01 crossover, the first product under the company’s newly created Lynk & CO brand, reached 9,079 vehicles in April.

The four crossovers, with sales totaling 55,512, accounted for 43 percent of Geely’s deliveries in April.

In the first four months, Geely delivered 515,113 vehicles, a rise of 41 percent from the same period last year.

At the Beijing auto show last month, Geely introduced a new flagship sedan, the Borui GE plug-in hybrid. The vehicle will go on sale this summer. 

The Borui GE is the third electrified vehicle Geely has rolled out, following plug-in hybrid and electric versions of the Emgrand car.

The company wants to derive 90 percent of its annual sales from hybrids, plug-in hybrids and electric vehicles by 2020.

Geely, based in the east China city of Hangzhou and listed in Hong Kong, is a subsidiary of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group. Zhejiang Geely also owns Volvo Car Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Hopefully, the IPO will be launched in China. The US investment environment is too unpredictable.

***

May 16, 2018 04:27 AM

*Geely Eyes Over $30 Billion Volvo Cars Valuation, Sources Say*
By Zheng Lichun and Han Wei






Geely took control of Volvo Cars in a $1.8 billion deal in 2010. Photo: VCG

The Chinese owner of *Volvo Cars *is working on an initial public offering of the luxury car unit that could value the Swedish carmaker at more than $30 billion, sources close to the matter told Caixin.

*Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co.*, the private auto group that also controls British sports carmaker Lotus, expects a Volvo valuation of between $30 billion and $40 billion in the potential listing, a person close to Geely said.

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2018-0...olvo-car-valuation-sources-say-101250345.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Volvo's British design chief says China is better at building cars than Europe*
Business Insider Nordic



Swedish football star Zlatan Ibrahimovic alongside a Volvo XC70.
Volvo Cars Press

When Volvo Cars was sold to a Chinese company in 2010, some feared that the quality of the cars would take a nosedive.

But according to Volvo’s global design chief, Chinese factories are actually better than their European counterparts as they rely less on automation.

Today, Volvo Cars is selling more than ever and making record profits. 

According to media sources, Volvo Cars might seek to go public with a valuation of $30 billion, well above comparable rivals.
In 2017 Volvo Cars sold 571,000 cars, more than ever, and posted a record profit of more than $1.6 billion.

The company’s Chinese owner, Geely, is currently seeking an initial public offering of more than $30 billion for the Swedish brand, according to Financial Times.

When Ford Motor Company sold the Swedish brand Volvo Cars to the Chinese automotive company Geely in 2010, some feared that the quality of the cars would go down.

But according to British-born Robin Paige, senior vice-president of design at Volvo Cars, that notion is far from what is actually happening today. Volvo is currently manufacturing cars in Sweden, Belgium, and China, and the factories in China are higher rated than those in Europe, he argues.

“What we’re finding is that the quality of the cars are actually better in China than they are in Europe,” he told Australian autosite Go Auto recently.

He said that European factories are so highly automated that ”you haven’t got that manual adjust.”

Less automation in Chinese factories allows for more fine-tuning.

“They’ve got more people on it, less automation, which actually gives you that ability to get tighter on the tolerances … and make finer adjustments,” he said, adding:

“It’s not a massive difference but if you do scores-to-scores and averages, China’s pretty damn good, so we’re not so worried about that now.”



Volvo's British design chief says China is better at building cars than Europe - Business Insider Nordic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD sees sharp growth in global orders*

By Chai Hua in Shenzhen | China Daily | Updated: 2018-05-22




An employee installs brake pads on a BYD vehicle at the firm's assembly plant in Shenzhen, Guangdong province.[Photo/Agencies]


China's leading electric vehicle maker BYD on Monday signed a contract for 200 electric trucks with a Brazilian firm, marking the company's largest order for e-trucks in the international market.

The e-truck's gross weight with full load is around 21 metric tons and needs three hours to charge to full capacity, which can power the vehicle to operate over 100 kilometers. All of the trucks are expected to be delivered before 2023.

It is the company's second large-scale deal for heavy-duty trucks in less than one month. *Earlier this month, BYD sold 500 electric dump trucks－its largest sales order of its kind. These dump trucks can run for 280 kilometers when fully loaded.*

"BYD has entered the stage of the commercial application of e-trucks and it can also drive its battery business, which is expected to be independent soon," said Hu Feng, an electric vehicle analyst at Shenzhen Gaogong Industry Research Center.

He said the heavy-duty freight vehicle sector could become a new and important category for BYD, after buses, which are its "business card," and step forward to realize its "diversification strategy."

But the subsidy cut for e-buses dragged down its net profit in the first quarter by 83 percent year-on-year.

Meanwhile, the bus market is approaching saturation point. For instance, all buses in Shenzhen have been transformed to be electric-powered since the end of last year, while most of its dump trucks are still traditional ones so far and the city plans to gradually upgrade them to electric ones since the beginning of this month.

Moreover, consultancy Frost & Sullivan wrote in a report that the Chinese electric truck market will be the global electric medium heavy-duty truck leader, and is expected to be dominated by fully electric trucks with a 61.1 percent market share.

Wang Liusheng, chief analyst for the automobile industry at CSM Securities, said: "Sales of e-trucks could bring an additional income to BYD's current business, but if they want to expand the market, battery energy density and endurance ability need to be further improved."

He said that the biggest two obstacles to the development of the e-truck market are battery life and cost. Unlike passenger vehicles, trucks are loaded with cargo so this requires a longer battery life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese electric vehicle maker BYD to provide 10 buses for Philippines*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-30 15:37:52|Editor: Yamei




MANILA, May 30 (Xinhua) -- China's battery and electric vehicle maker BYD announced on Wednesday that it will provide the Philippines with the first-ever 10 electric buses, which are expected to ply Manila's roads in July.

Two of the 10 electric buses have been delivered while eight more are expected to be delivered next month.

Liu Xueliang, vice general manager of the BYD sales, told Xinhua that BYD and Columbian Motors Corporation(CMC), one of the Philippines' largest bus manufacturers, signed the agreement in October 2017 to purchase the 10 e-buses from BYD.

Arsenio Yap, CMC president, said the 10 electric buses will be the first in the Philippines.

Yap said there are about 9,000 buses plying Manila's roads every single day. "With the all-electric buses, we will make the transportation in Metro Manila more environment-friendly, more convenient, healthier and safer," Yap said.

The 80-passengers buses can cover up to a 250-km trip on a single charge.

Manila is the capital and largest city in the Philippines with more than 12 million people.

According to studies, the traffic congestion in the Metro Manila is getting worse and is costing 3.5 billion pesos (roughly 70 million U.S. dollars) in lost opportunities every day, highlighting the need for new and modern infrastructure to ease the congestion.

The jeepneys remain the main transport for millions of people in Metro Manila.

However, old and rickety jeepneys are being blamed for polluting the air and causing traffic jams.

The Philippine government vowed to push through with its plan to ban jeepneys that are older than 10 years from the streets and replace the diesel-fuelled passenger cars with the electric jeepneys.

Liu said BYD has rich experiences in manufacturing electric vehicles and hopes to contribute to the Philippine government's efforts to modernize the jeepneys.

"We are working with our Philippine partners to help them develop battery-operated or electric-operated jeepneys provide," Liu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

31 May 2018 | 21:00 GMT
*China's Alibaba Puts Solid-State Lidar in a Delivery Truck*
*That's one small step for delivery bots, but a giant one for solid-state lidar*
By Philip E. Ross





Photo: Robosense​China’s Alibaba says that it has built the world’s first self-driving vehicle guided by solid-state lidar. The vehicle’s a truck; the lidar comes from China’s Robosense.

That’s one small step for delivery bots but one giant leap for solid-state lidar.

A small step, because delivery bots are already out there, managing without lidar. A giant leap, because solid-state lidar has so far been mostly just a smile and a shoeshine. The one production car to sport lidar—the upcoming 2019 Audi A8—packs a mechanical form of the device and uses it only for traffic-jam assist and other functions below true self-driving.

--> China's Alibaba Puts Solid-State Lidar in a Delivery Truck - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese auto supplier in talks to buy out German partner Grammer*
Xinhua, May 29, 2018

Chinese auto supplier Ningbo Jifeng Auto Parts Co. is in advanced negotiations to buy out its German partner Grammer AG, Grammer said Tuesday in a statement.

According to Grammer, Jifeng's indicative offer valued the German auto seats manufacturer at around 772 million euros (893 million U.S. dollars) including dividends. The proposal price is 17 percent higher than Grammer's closing price on Monday.

Grammer added: "At this stage it is uncertain whether the negotiations will be concluded successfully and a takeover offer will be launched," and adding that it's "assessing strategic options in the best interest of the company."

Jifeng has already been Grammer's largest shareholder with a 25 percent stake since 2017. Back then, the Grammer took Jifeng's investment to fend off stock purchases by Bosnian billionaire Hastor family.

Hastor family is Grammer's second largest shareholder with a 19 percent stake.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2018-05/29/content_51530758.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Nation plans to phase out gasoline-fueled vehicles in near future*

(China Daily) 13:46, June 05, 2018







_An inspector in Nantong, a city in Jinagsu, tests hydrogen fuel cell. (Photo/Xinhua)_

China, the world's biggest vehicle market, will phase out the production and sale of fossil fuel cars in the near future, which will give the new energy vehicle sector a major boost, according to experts.

"Vehicle fumes account for over 80 percent of the country's emissions of carbon monoxide and hydrocarbons, and 90 percent of nitrogen oxide and particulate matter emissions," said Sun Fengchun, vice-president of the Beijing Institute of Technology.

"The rapid development and popularization of new energy cars and the economically viable and socially beneficial solutions they offer mean it's only a matter of time before they fully replace fossil fuel cars."

Figures released by the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers show that sales of new energy vehicles topped 777,000 in 2016, a year-on-year rise of more than 50 percent.

Meanwhile, in September, Xin Guobin, vice-minister of industry and information technology, told a forum in Tianjin that the ministry had started "relevant research" and was working on a timetable for China to cease the production and sale of gasoline-powered vehicles.

The move is similar to plans announced by France and the United Kingdom to outlaw the sale of petrol and diesel cars and vans from 2040 and clamp down on harmful emissions.

Also in September, the government issued a policy that will require automakers to produce an as yet unspecified number of new energy cars from next year, while gradually reducing the use of conventionally fueled cars. In June last year, the National Development and Reform Commission announced that it would not approve any new car projects that used fossil fuels, and would encourage the development of new energy vehicles.

"China is following the European countries' technological road map to develop new energy vehicles. The government's willingness to work out a timetable is further evidence of the move toward new energy vehicles," Sun said.

In October, Chongqing Changan Automobile Co announced that it would stop selling conventional cars by 2025, but would continue to produce hybrids.

Meanwhile, in December, Beijing Automotive Group announced that it would phase out the sale of its self-developed conventionally powered cars in Beijing by 2020, and also cease production and sales nationwide by 2025 as part of its new energy car campaign.

"There is no doubt that new energy cars are an inevitable trend and the future of transportation, but it's unlikely that customers will abandon gasoline cars overnight. It will take some time for new energy cars to really become part of people's daily lives," Sun said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Auto startup in $500m fundraising*
By Hao Yan in Nanjing | China Daily | Updated: 2018-06-12 10:20















Visitors check out a Byton electric concept vehicle at the Beijing International Automotive Exhibition in Beijing on April 26. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Investment to be funnelled into Byton's flexible vehicle manufacturing platform

Thanks to a recent $500 million B round of fundraising, automobile startup Byton will accelerate its production, and research and development of China's first vehicle to feature an all-screen dashboard.

Two-year-old Byton announced on Monday that the fundraising was led by its strategic partner FAW Group Corp and TUS Holdings Co Ltd. Contemporary Amperex Technology Co Ltd and the Jiangsu Belt and Road Initiative Investment Fund were also among the major investors.

Carsten Breitfeld, CEO and co-founder of Byton, said the company was "very happy" to attract such names in the fundraising, and that FAW Group contributed more than half of the total amount.

"The majority of the funds will be invested into a flexible manufacturing platform. This will now put us in a position to move forward at a high speed to industrialize our product," he said.

The company's flexible manufacturing platform will be capable of producing at least three products, including its first SUV, a sedan and a multi-purpose vehicle, according to Breitfeld.

The startup's first three mass produced cars rolled off the assembly line on Monday at its Nanjing, Jiangsu province, manufacturing base, ready for crash testing in Tianjin in the next several days.

The first product, a fully electric SUV, will feature a 49-inch (124 centimeters) curved screen dashboard, gesture and voice control, and facial recognition technology. It will be capable of level-three eyes-off automated driving, which is mainly used on highways, and will later be upgraded to level-four, known as minds-off automation, according to the company.

New autonomous driving vehicle makers are enjoying enhanced reputations among Chinese customers, according to Andy Zhou, a Shanghai-based partner of Deloitte Consulting.

"Chinese consumers are pinning their highest hopes on new autonomous driving vehicle companies, with their trust based on their technologies' reputation. Their trust in new autonomous driving vehicle companies is about twice that for traditional carmakers," Zhou said.

However, Li Shufu, chairman of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co Ltd, said last week at the Global Automotive Forum in Chongqing that a newly established automobile company might need hundreds of billion of yuan in constant investment to transform itself into a profound and renowned automaker.

The sales volume of fully electric and plug-in hybrid cars surged by 125.6 percent in May from a year earlier to 102,000 vehicles. Total sales of new energy vehicles rose to 328,000 units for the first five months of the year, up 141.6 percent on 2017, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

Released on Monday, the association's data showed the Chinese auto market continued its expansion in May by 9.6 percent year-on-year, with 2.29 million vehicles sold. Total vehicle sales in the first five months of the year climbed 5.7 percent year-on-year to 11.8 million units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Byton EV startup opens its global headquarters in Nanjing*
New China TV
Published on Jun 12, 2018

Byton has officially opened Monday its global headquarters in Nanjing, China, making further progress in the company's strategic effort to establish a global presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*BYD-ADL continues to lead London's electric bus fleet*
China.org.cn, June 22, 2018





The Enviro400EV double-decker bus. [Photo courtesy of BYD]​
The winning partnership of China's BYD and Britain's Alexander Dennis Ltd. has scooped up the largest part of London's first order for fully electric double-decker buses. Thirty seven BYD ADL Enviro400EV buses will enter service with the Transport for London (TfL) operator Metroline in the second quarter of 2019.

Using the proven combination of BYD electric technology and ADL's stylish bodywork and passenger-friendly interior, the Enviro400EV is a new concept as the U.K.'s double-decker market leader. The vehicle is a joint BYD-ADL product and was designed between ADL's facility in Scotland and BYD's R&D Centre in Shenzhen, China. The finished buses will be assembled in Britain by ADL.

The 10.9-meter-long electric double-deckers will feature ADL's urban style body with a glazed staircase built to TfL's comprehensive specification. They will use BYD's Iron-Phosphate battery technology, which enables the buses to run all day on a single charge by using cost-effective off-peak electricity.

The buses, to be based at Metroline's Holloway Garage in north London, will serve the intensive Route 43 running through the heart of the city from London Bridge in the south to Friern Barnet in the north.

Holloway Garage was opened in 1907 as a tram depot, later switching over to trolleybuses and later still to diesel buses. The charging stations will enter service in the middle of this year, managed by BYD's smart-charging battery management system. They will service not only the new double-deckers but also Metroline's fleet of 23 10.8-meter single-decker BYD ADL Enviro200EV buses.

In October 2015, BYD supplied Metroline with five Chinese-built double-deckers – the first in the world. These pilot vehicles have performed well on TfL's Route 98, spanning the length of Oxford Street. They are estimated to have provided over 100,000 miles of service, saving 140 metric tons of emissions.

Metroline's CEO, Jaspal Singh, said, "Operating zero-emission all-electric buses on Route 43 confirms Metroline's continued commitment to London, our customers and Transport for London. The 37 new BYD ADL Enviro400EV's have very impressive environmental credentials." He added that this latest investment by Metroline "underscores our resolve to lead the industry and continually deliver the very best service for London."

Isbrand Ho, managing director of BYD Europe, commented that the joint team has already made impressive progress in the employment of single-decker buses along TfL routes, but that with 6,800 double-deckers driving on the streets of London, full electrification is crucial to maximizing positive impact on air quality. "We are delighted, in the face of intensifying competition, to win the largest first order for electric double-deck buses in London and to retain our position at the top of the electric bus sales league," she stated.

According to ADL's CEO Colin Robertson, "So far the Enviro200EV single decks have delivered in excess of 1.5 million miles of zero emission transport in the U.K." He said that the new contract "takes the BYD-ADL collaboration to a whole new level," adding, "We look forward to continuing our journey of improving air quality, while responding to the operational demands of our customers and the requirements of their passengers."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*BYD builds world's largest battery plant*
By Zhang Rui China.org.cn, June 28, 2018



​Du Dezhi, vice-chairman of Qinghai provincial committee of Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC); Niao Chengyun, deputy director of standing committee of Qinghai Provincial People's Congress and party secretary of Haidong city; Wang Xiao, member of the standing committee of CPC Qinghai provincial committee and party secretary of Xining city; Wang Chuanfu, president and chairman of BYD and Wang Liming, vice governor of Qinghai province, attend the opening ceremony of the factory in Nanchuan Industrial Park, Xining, Qinghai province, June 27, 2018. [Photo/China.org.cn]

New energy company BYD launched a 24GWh power battery factory on Wednesday in Qinghai province, prepared to increase total production capacity to 60GWh by 2020.

The factory, equivalent to the size of 140 soccer fields, will be the largest in the world after it completes construction in 2019. It is BYD's third battery factory in China, with the first two in Shenzhen and Huizhou.

"As several countries have announced a deadline to end the sale of internal combustion engine cars, new energy vehicles (NEVs) are the inevitable direction. I believe electric vehicles are on the cusp of another boom," said Wang Chuanfu, president and chairman of BYD, at a ceremony held in Nanchuan Industrial Park, Xining where the factory is located.

Qinghai is lithium-rich -- more than 70 percent of China's lithium resource reserves are found in this province. The technologically advanced Qinghai factory employs the use of a first-rate Manufacturing Execution System, smart logistics, driverless automatic guided vehicles, and a seamless information integration. This will enable production efficiency to reach the top level of the industry in the world.



​The world's largest power battery factory is launched in western China's lithium-rich Qinghai province, June 27, 2018. [Photo courtesy of BYD]

"All our batteries come with a unique identification code," said He Long, BYD battery division CEO. "We can troubleshoot any problems simply by scanning the QR code on the battery, which gives us the battery's technical specifications and necessary manufacturing information." More importantly, with live data analysis, possible abnormal situations can be prevented ahead of time.

BYD, one of China's largest privately-owned enterprises, was the number one seller of NEVs in the world between 2015 and 2017, with sales in more than 200 cities in 50 countries and regions.

With more than 23 years of continuous innovation, the company offers a wide variety of battery products, such as consumer 3C batteries, power batteries, solar cells and energy storage batteries, and has a complete battery ecosystem. In addition to applications in NEVs and rail transportation, BYD's battery products are widely used in solar power stations, energy storage power stations, and many other new energy solutions.



A photo shows BYD batteries with QR codes. [Photo courtesy of BYD]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to build R&D platform for new energy smart vehicles*
Xinhua Finance in www.cfbond.com
2018-06-28 09:24




China is expected to set up a national innovation platform to promote the research and development (R&D) for new energy smart vehicles, according to the Economic Information Daily on Wednesday.

A system will be built in the future, which consists of technological innovation, industrial ecology, regulations and standards, product stewardship, information security, and among others.

Recently, supportive policies for new energy and smart vehicles have been increasingly intensified.

In January this year, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) approved the establishment of nine centers within this industry, including those related to the key components of new energy vehicles, intelligent networks, reclamation of batteries, etc.

The move is to deal with the choke points for industrial development and to promote the innovation of common critical, leading, modern and disruptive technologies.

Analysts said those centers would improve the ability of R&D and enhance the collaborative mechanisms of industries, universities and research.

Apart from the policies from the national level, the industry has seen preferential policies from the local governments as well.

Since early this year, 15 provinces and cities in China have issued subsidies and encouraging policies for new energy smart vehicles such as Shanghai, Shenzhen, Chongqing, Guangdong and Heilongjiang, are among them.

As a result, the country has seen a rapid growth in both new energy vehicle enterprises and car parks. Meanwhile, the development of the industry has increasingly turned to high quality and technological advancements.

Meng Wei, an official from the NDRC, said that on the one hand, China had made more progress in the technological development of new energy vehicles and seen an expansion of the market, but on the other hand, phenomena exist in that some investors have blindly pursued the hot spots.

"In this status quo, it is necessary to increase the awareness of the enterprises and perform the regulatory duties of the government to avoid following the trend aimlessly," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014337063737409537*Baidu Inc.*‏Verified account @Baidu_Inc 29m29 minutes ago
A new milestone in #autonomousdriving as we begin volume production of China’s first commercially deployed fully autonomous bus 'Apolong' powered by @ApolloPlatform & @KingLongBuses, with 100 units ready to hit the road today! #BaiduCreate2018 #Mobility #DriverlessCars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*BYD wins largest electric bus order in the Americas*
China.org.cn, July 4, 2018



​BYD pure electric bus operating Metbus Line 516, covering Santiago's main arteries. [Photo courtesy of BYD Co. Ltd.]

New-energy technology company BYD has signed a deal to deliver 100 "pure electric" K9FE buses to Chile's capital city of Santiago. The collaboration with Chilean energy distributor ENEL will see the delivery of the e-buses and commencement of their operation by Transantiago, Chile's public transport system, in late November.

ENEL and BYD introduced two pure electric buses in Santiago last November as Chile moves towards electrifying its public transport system. The buses, which are presently operating along eight of the city's most important road arteries, have earned official recognition.

The additional fleet set to arrive in Chile at the end of the year will also operate on Santiago's main avenues, such as Grecia, Vicuña Mackenna and Alameda under the Metbus system. The vehicles will be equipped with BYD's latest battery technology, customized for the Chilean market and for compliance with local transport regulations.

The move to incorporate an all-electric bus fleet into their public transportation system makes Chile a regional pioneer in electrified urban mobility, serving as a model that can be implemented in other markets. Its operation is expected to have a positive impact on overall quality of life in the city.

BYD Chile spokeswoman, Tamara Berríos, said, "Operating a BYD pure electric bus is equivalent to reducing carbon emissions from 33 cars. In addition, BYD pure electric buses are safe, quiet and can reduce operating costs by as much as 70 percent. Moreover, a BYD pure electric bus only requires 70 Chilean pesos to run per kilometer, compared to 350 Chilean pesos per kilometer for internal combustion engine buses. We believe that we can deliver on both quality and safety."

Since its inception in 1995, the Shenzhen-based BYD Company Ltd., one of China's largest privately-owned enterprises, has positioned itself as an industry expert in rechargeable batteries and an advocate of sustainable development. Its creation of a zero-emissions energy ecosystem -- comprising affordable solar power generation, reliable energy storage and cutting-edge electrified transportation -- has made it a global leader in the energy and transportation sectors.

With a presence in more than 200 cities around the world, BYD is listed on the Hong Kong and Shenzhen Stock Exchanges, and was ranked by the Chinese Passenger Car Association as the number one seller of new energy vehicles in the world between 2015 and 2017.



BYD pure electric buses operated by Transantiago in Chile’s capital. [Photo courtesy of BYD Co. Ltd.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*US-China Trade Tiff Inspires German Auto Firms to Build More Plants in China*
DATE: TUE, 07/10/2018 - 17:11 / SOURCE:YICAI





US-China Trade Tiff Inspires German Auto Firms to Build More Plants in China​
(Yicai Global) July 10 -- The brewing trade tensions between China and the US may disrupt the production lines of car importers, a national car industry data chief says. German luxury car makers will be one of the first ones hit by extra tariffs and the top three are following US and Japanese car firms' suit and moving production to China.

The tariff increase will drag down the competitiveness of imported cars and maybe affect how the market develops in the future, said Cui Dongshu, secretary-general of the China Passenger Car Association, while referring to these German brands which are majorly manufactured in the US. BMW already said it will have to raise its US-made vehicles' prices in China because of the additional tariffs.

The US started levying an extra tax on USD34 billion worth of Chinese goods last Friday as its latest salvo in the trade dispute. China has responded by imposing a 25 percent duty on cars brought from the US.

China has imported more than 280,000 vehicles from the US since the beginning of this year, making up 10 percent of the total number of such cars. Mercedes-Benz sold the most at 340,000 vehicles in China, and Audi came second with 306,000 vehicles. The sales gap between Audi and BMW narrowed to less than 10,000 units, according to data from May. More than half of the 187,000 BMWs shipped to China last year were produced in US factories.

One way for car companies to hedge against the tariff hike is moving production to China, and all the three are doing just that. This year, BMW has started joint ventures with two Chinese partners, the Great Wall Motors and Brilliance Automotive Group Holdings, to make BMW-branded vehicles in three local factories next year. Daimler, the parent of Mercedes-Benz, expanded its investment with state-owned BAIC Group in February to build another plant for producing luxury electric cars. Audi acquired a 1-percent stake in SAIC Volkswagen last month to also start making its cars locally.

BMW released its first China-made BMW X3 sport utility vehicle a week ago, which dropped the model's price significantly to USD63,000 at its lowest. The X3 now directly competes with domestically made Mercedes-Benz GLC and Audi Q5.

China decided to ease foreign-ownership restrictions in April, which means that the foreign automakers can eventually buy out their local partners and take full control of their operations in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

baidu made the right choice to open their self-driving tech. now their apollo is becoming more and more like android of autonomous vehicles. google didn't see that coming 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hyundai Motor agrees partnership with AI startup and signs deal with Baidu on driverless tech*

June 29, 2018 by David Edwards

Hyundai Motor has agreed a new partnership with Chinese startup DeepGlint, which provides artificial intelligence products and solutions for the security and transportation market

https://roboticsandautomationnews.c...gns-deal-with-baidu-on-driverless-tech/17921/
---------------------------


*Ford, Baidu Tie-Up to Put AI on the Road*

Jun 28, 2018 09:42 PM

Baidu Inc. has struck a deal with Ford Motor Co. under which the second-largest U.S. carmaker will incorporate the search engine company’s artificial intelligence (AI) solutions into its Chinese vehicles.

Ford and Baidu will jointly explore cooperation across a variety of domains, including connectivity and digital services, AI, and digital marketing, according to a joint statement released Wednesday.

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2018-06-28/ford-baidu-tie-up-to-put-ai-on-the-road-101287166.html
---------------------------


*Honda joins Baidu's autonomous driving alliance*

TOKYO -- Honda Motor is joining a consortium led by Chinese tech giant Baidu aimed at advancing autonomous driving technology, hoping to carve out a share as China races to become the world’s largest market for self-driving vehicles.

The "Apollo Plan," launched in July 2017 by the internet service company, receives state funding as a critical national AI project. Road testing of commercial vehicles will start this year, with passenger vehicle test runs slated to begin next year.

Honda is the first Japanese automaker to join the initiative, which counts Ford Motor and Daimler, as well as U.S. technology companies Nvidia and Intel, among its roughly 100 members. From Japan, consumer electronics maker Pioneer and semiconductor maker Renesas Electronics are also taking part.

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Honda-joins-Baidu-s-autonomous-driving-alliance
---------------------------

*BMW to join board of Baidu's autonomous driving platform Apollo*

July 10, 2018 / 5:36 PM / Updated 5 hours ago

FRANKFURT (Reuters) - BMW signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with tech giant Baidu to join its autonomous driving platform Apollo as a board member, BMW said on Tuesday.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...na-as-trade-war-hits-car-makers-idUSKBN1JZ1AK
----------------------------

*Suning Logistics Signs Strategic Partnership with Baidu Apollo to Accelerate Self-Driving Technology *

NANJING, China, July 10, 2018 /PRNewswire/ -- Suning Logistics, a subsidiary of Suning Holdings group, today revealed it has signed a strategic partnership with Baidu Apollo to accelerate the commercial application of self-driving technology which could see the mass production of unmanned delivery vehicles as early as 2020.

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...lerate-self-driving-technology-300678305.html
------------------------------------

*Valeo Joins Baidu's Apollo Autonomous Driving Platform*
Jul 05, 2018 1:47 PM PT

Valeo today announced Wednesday that it has entered into strategic cooperation with Apollo, the open autonomous driving platform created by Baidu, China's largest Internet search provider.

http://www.futurecar.com/2440/Valeo-Joins-Baidus-Apollo-Autonomous-Driving-Platform
------------------------------------------

*Baidu enters Japan's self-driving bus market with SoftBank*

July 03, 2018 18:01 JST

BEIJING -- Chinese internet search leader Baidu is tying up with SB Drive, a subsidiary of SoftBank Group, to enter Japan's autonomous vehicle market.

Baidu's Apollo project to develop a platform for autonomous vehicles includes Ford, Honda Motor and approximately other 100 global companies as partners. Its alliance with SB Drive will involve use of the Japanese company's operations management system among other technologies.

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Bu...Japan-s-self-driving-bus-market-with-SoftBank
---------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> baidu made the right choice to open their self-driving tech. now their apollo is becoming more and more like android of autonomous vehicles. google didn't see that coming
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Hyundai Motor agrees partnership with AI startup and signs deal with Baidu on driverless tech*
> 
> June 29, 2018 by David Edwards
> 
> Hyundai Motor has agreed a new partnership with Chinese startup DeepGlint, which provides artificial intelligence products and solutions for the security and transportation market
> 
> https://roboticsandautomationnews.c...gns-deal-with-baidu-on-driverless-tech/17921/
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> *Ford, Baidu Tie-Up to Put AI on the Road*
> 
> Jun 28, 2018 09:42 PM
> 
> Baidu Inc. has struck a deal with Ford Motor Co. under which the second-largest U.S. carmaker will incorporate the search engine company’s artificial intelligence (AI) solutions into its Chinese vehicles.
> 
> Ford and Baidu will jointly explore cooperation across a variety of domains, including connectivity and digital services, AI, and digital marketing, according to a joint statement released Wednesday.
> 
> https://www.caixinglobal.com/2018-06-28/ford-baidu-tie-up-to-put-ai-on-the-road-101287166.html
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> *Honda joins Baidu's autonomous driving alliance*
> 
> TOKYO -- Honda Motor is joining a consortium led by Chinese tech giant Baidu aimed at advancing autonomous driving technology, hoping to carve out a share as China races to become the world’s largest market for self-driving vehicles.
> 
> The "Apollo Plan," launched in July 2017 by the internet service company, receives state funding as a critical national AI project. Road testing of commercial vehicles will start this year, with passenger vehicle test runs slated to begin next year.
> 
> Honda is the first Japanese automaker to join the initiative, which counts Ford Motor and Daimler, as well as U.S. technology companies Nvidia and Intel, among its roughly 100 members. From Japan, consumer electronics maker Pioneer and semiconductor maker Renesas Electronics are also taking part.
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Honda-joins-Baidu-s-autonomous-driving-alliance
> ---------------------------
> 
> *BMW to join board of Baidu's autonomous driving platform Apollo*
> 
> July 10, 2018 / 5:36 PM / Updated 5 hours ago
> 
> FRANKFURT (Reuters) - BMW signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with tech giant Baidu to join its autonomous driving platform Apollo as a board member, BMW said on Tuesday.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...na-as-trade-war-hits-car-makers-idUSKBN1JZ1AK
> ----------------------------
> 
> *Suning Logistics Signs Strategic Partnership with Baidu Apollo to Accelerate Self-Driving Technology *
> 
> NANJING, China, July 10, 2018 /PRNewswire/ -- Suning Logistics, a subsidiary of Suning Holdings group, today revealed it has signed a strategic partnership with Baidu Apollo to accelerate the commercial application of self-driving technology which could see the mass production of unmanned delivery vehicles as early as 2020.
> 
> https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...lerate-self-driving-technology-300678305.html
> ------------------------------------
> 
> *Valeo Joins Baidu's Apollo Autonomous Driving Platform*
> Jul 05, 2018 1:47 PM PT
> 
> Valeo today announced Wednesday that it has entered into strategic cooperation with Apollo, the open autonomous driving platform created by Baidu, China's largest Internet search provider.
> 
> http://www.futurecar.com/2440/Valeo-Joins-Baidus-Apollo-Autonomous-Driving-Platform
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> *Baidu enters Japan's self-driving bus market with SoftBank*
> 
> July 03, 2018 18:01 JST
> 
> BEIJING -- Chinese internet search leader Baidu is tying up with SB Drive, a subsidiary of SoftBank Group, to enter Japan's autonomous vehicle market.
> 
> Baidu's Apollo project to develop a platform for autonomous vehicles includes Ford, Honda Motor and approximately other 100 global companies as partners. Its alliance with SB Drive will involve use of the Japanese company's operations management system among other technologies.
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Bu...Japan-s-self-driving-bus-market-with-SoftBank
> ---------------------------------------------------




No wonder the US is scared hell of Made in China 2025. 

They are losing monopolies. 

With the end of monopolies, the facade of free trade is down, as well.

Yet, the US is not the only place rest of the world can make money.

***

*China invests 240 million euros to build Germany’s largest lithium battery plant*

(People's Daily Online) 17:27, July 10, 2018







A Chinese enterprise signed an agreement with the Thuringian State government of Germany on July 9 to invest 240 million euros (about $282 million) to build the country’s largest lithium battery production plant, China News reported.

According to the agreement, the Chinese vehicle battery manufacturer Contemporary Amperex Technology Limited (CATL) will invest and develop a battery production base as well as an intelligent manufacturing technology research and development center in the state.

The production base will mainly deal with research and development production of lithium batteries. It is set to begin operation in 2021 and achieve a capacity of 14 GWh in 2022, which is expected to offer around 600 local jobs. *The base will provide ancillary products for world-renowned automobile enterprises including BMW, Volkswagen, Daimler and Jaguar Land Rover.*

Zeng Yuqun, president of CATL, disclosed that the enterprise hopes to bring world-leading power battery technologies to Germany, to better meet the demand of European customers.

CATL’s investment is one of the most important to the state over the past decade. It has great significance not only for CATL itself, but also for the state and the new energy automobile industry of Europe, noted Thuringian Economics Minister Wolfgang Tiefensee.

“We are glad that CATL chose Germany as its investment destination,” said Robert Hermann, CEO of Germany Trade & Invest, adding that Germany has been vigorously promoting development of electric vehicles recently.

CATL’s investment in Germany will not only bring it closer to European electric vehicle manufacturers, but also make it accessible to local superior employees and world-class infrastructure of the country, the CEO noted.

CATL, founded in 2011, focuses on R&D, manufacturing and selling of power batteries and energy storage systems. In 2017, it occupied 17 percent of global power battery market shares, ranking it first in the world. The enterprise has now set up branches in many countries, including Germany, France, the United States, Canada and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hu Yao

You will get what you paid. If you wanna cost no more than half of the price of a Parado, don't expect too much.

Wanna a better car? you can look in to ES8 and so on.


----------



## TaiShang

*Geely Expects Net Profit to Rise 50% for the First Half of 2018*

Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. said it expects its net profit to rise 50% to 6.51 billion yuan ($972 million) for the six months ended 30 June.

*The increase was largely due to the strength in overall sales volume and the improvement in “product mix” during the period*, China’s largest private automaker said in a statement on Wednesday.

https://k.caixinglobal.com/#anchor1531363860000

*Geely Expects Net Profit to Rise 50% for the First Half of 2018*

Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. said it expects its net profit to rise 50% to 6.51 billion yuan ($972 million) for the six months ended 30 June.

*The increase was largely due to the strength in overall sales volume and the improvement in “product mix” during the period*, China’s largest private automaker said in a statement on Wednesday.

https://k.caixinglobal.com/#anchor1531363860000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Call it car, call it aircraft, but Transition is in the wings*
*July 21, 2018 by Nancy Owano, Tech Xplore
*



Credit: Terrafugia​
The first flying car? Yes, we agree. The kind of image we associate with an animated movie or new video game.

Unless you go on a vendor's website and you discover this is for real, and stay tuned for next year. The name of the company is Woburn, Massachusetts-based Terrafugia and they're saying, get ready for next year when the first cars swing into production mode—that is, the first production models will go on sale in 2019.

This what the company stated: "Terrafugia, Inc. announced new features in the Transition production vehicle, a two-seat auto and aircraft, including updates to the interior, safety systems, motor, and flight instrumentation. The latest features and systems will be incorporated and verified in the next test vehicles. The first production vehicles will come to market in 2019."

The Terrafugia CEO is Chris Jaran. He said in a Bloomberg interviewearlier this year that the product has wings that fold up; you park it in your garage, and when you are ready to get moving, you drive it to your nearby airport, unfold the wings, and in less than a minute take off to wherever you want to go.

If you want to call it car or aircraft, either way, it is a two-seater. And if you want to call the flying car by its official name, it is Transition.

News and Features Editor @ Roadshow, Kyle Hyatt, weighed in. "The Terrafugia Transition is a combination hybrid-electric road vehicle and pusher-style propeller-driven aircraft. It definitely looks more aircraft than car."

Now, if you want a description of which target users are likely to buy one, don't ask Hyatt because he would not know where to begin. "Like most two-in-one designs, it doesn't seem like it's particularly great at either flying or driving," he said, and "it's hard to imagine who the buyer for this would actually be."

Meanwhile, one might look for these features: The motor's hybrid mode involves an internal combustion engine and a LiFePO4 (lithium iron phosphate chemistry) battery. The throttle incorporates a boost feature for a brief burst of extra power while flying.

As Jon Fingas in _Engadget_ interpreted this, "the Transition now drives in hybrid mode with a combination of a conventional gas-powered motor and a safer-than-usual lithium-ion phosphate battery."

In the air, the Transition will have a cruise range of 400 miles. The top speeds are up to 100 miles per hour. The Transition on the ground will move at highway speeds.

CEO Jaran said in the Bloomberg interview that because they are a flying car they have to meet the regulations of the National Highway safety group as well as the FAA. He said they built in the safety aspects and safety represents quite a list because they have to satisfy safety items for both types of transport—air bags, seat belts, parachute.

Terrafugia is partnering with suppliers for avionics and parachutes. Dynon is providing the EFIS (Electrical Flight Information Systems) and BRS is providing a parachute system.

The company is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group, described as a global automotive group. ZGH is described on its website as a pioneer in the Chinese and global automotive industry.

"In line with our commitment to innovation and new mobility solutions, we acquired American flying car company, Terrafugia which plans to launch the world's first commercially available flying passenger vehicle in 2019 and the first Vertical Take Off and Landing (VTOL) flying car in 2023."



Call it car, call it aircraft, but Transition is in the wings | Tech Xplore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Hozon Kicks Off Mass Production With First All-Electric Neta N01*
WU ZIYE 
DATE: MON, 07/30/2018 - 11:06 / SOURCE:YICAI





Hozon Kicks Off Mass Production With First All-Electric Neta N01​
(Yicai Global) July 30 -- Chinese startup Hozon New Energy Automobile rolled out its first electric vehicle ready for mass production.

Hozon revealed its first Neta N01 at a factory in Tongxiang, the Zhejiang-based electric car firm said in a statement. The sales are expected to start by the third quarter this year.

Hozon's goal is to sell more than 100,000 cars in total by 2020 and strive to rank among the top ten new energy vehicle manufacturers and among the top three new auto firms in China, company President Zhang Yong told Yicai Global.

*Rivals in the Hot NEV Market*

This year marks a milestone for China’s online order-based car startups as Qiantu Motor, Xiaopeng Motors, as well as Nio who all have begun to mass-produce their first models. Two other competitors, Byton and Singulato Motors, are still gathering their forces to produce en masse. 

Hozon’s second and third models will enter the market by the end of 2019 and by 2020, Zhang said. The cars that the firm will roll out in the next three years will be able to stretch up to 600 kilometers on one charge and the power consumption for 100 km will be as low as 10 kilowatt-hours. Neta N01 can go over 300 kilometers on one load according to the New European Driving Cycle test and recharges up to 80 percent within 30 minutes.

Hozon has received over 54,000 supply orders for Neta N01, while 42 percent of these orders are for corporate clients and the rest is for individual consumers.

*Targeting Wealthy Youth*

The target groups range from well-off urban populations, including migrants, who value freshness and new user experiences, as well as youth in small towns who are upgrading their consumption habits, Zhang said. The prices start below CNY200,000 (USD29,400).

Hozon's Tongxiang factory was completed this May, with a planned annual capacity of 80,000 vehicles through an investment of CNY1,2 million (USD170,000) during the first phase.

Hozon has an independent production license, which is a major advantage in comparison to rivals who mostly rely on manufacturing through contracting. Whether the firm will become successful, the market will be the final judge, Luo Lei, deputy head of the China Automobile Dealers Association, told Yicai Global.

Consumer response will be the top priority following the debut of a new car, Luo said, adding that for instance Tesla gained more popularity after the deliveries kicked off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese car maker FAW to unveil new Hongqi SUV models*

Xinhua | Updated: 2018-07-31





The E-HS3, the first Hongqi electric SUV from Chinese automaker FAW Group, is on a display at the Beijing International Automotive Exhibition, April 26, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

CHANGCHUN - Chinese automaker FAW Group is set to unveil two new Hongqi SUV models to target private buyers, the group said Tuesday.

The two luxury SUV models Hongqi HS7 and HS5 are scheduled to debut in 2019. Meanwhile, the company's first Hongqi electric SUV, unveiled at the Beijing International Automotive Exhibition this year, is also scheduled to hit the market in 2019.

The first Hongqi, or Red Flag, car was made in 1958. Hongqi is one of China's iconic sedan brands and has been used as the vehicle for parades at national celebrations.

Established in 1953 in the northeastern Chinese city of Changchun, FAW was the first automaker in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Are diesel’s days numbered? A view from a trip to BYD’s electric bus factory*
*Buses emit a lot of carbon dioxide, but BYD is making our fleets cleaner.*

MEGAN GEUSS - 8/14/2018, 10:10 PM



Enlarge / The lines of sight in the BYD factory are all like this: a row of buses stretching to the horizon.
Megan Geuss

LANCASTER, CALIF.—One single diesel transit bus consumes the equivalent of 10,440 gallons of gasoline a year, according to the Federal Highway Administration. Replacing that diesel-burning transit bus with an electric bus has some obvious benefits. Electric buses improve local air quality, because the particulates that come from burning diesel don't exist. And, according to the Union of Concerned Scientists, an electric bus runs cleaner than a diesel bus no matter where you plug it in on the US grid, even if you're plugging into a grid fed by fossil fuels.

In the desert north of Los Angeles, a Chinese company called BYD (short for "Build Your Dreams") is banking on transit managers realizing this. BYD offered Ars a tour of its Lancaster facility in July, and we found a bustling factory floor filled with 900 workers who were building, welding, shaping, and painting about 90 buses in various stages of completion. The company's workforce, recently unionized, is expected to grow to 1,200 in the near future.

So far, BYD has put more than 250 electric buses on US roads, and, as of mid-July, the company had more than 400 orders in the pipeline. That's a significant number of buses in this nascent industry: last December, Reuters estimated that only 300 public buses on US roads were electric. Of course, BYD's numbers include publicly and privately owned electric buses, while Reuters' statistic only tallies public buses. Still, the numbers show just how aggressively the electric bus industry is growing, considering the size of the market just six months ago.

BYD isn't the only company making electric buses for North America: companies like Proterra and New Flyer Industries have also been churning out their fair share of battery-operated vehicles. As cities, counties, companies, and colleges try to move away from diesel, factories like BYD's stand to grow quickly.

----> Are diesel’s days numbered? A view from a trip to BYD’s electric bus factory | Ars Technica

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Geely, Proton to set up joint venture for expanding global market*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-19 02:06:48|Editor: yan




HANGZHOU, Aug. 18 (Xinhua) -- Zhejiang Geely Holding Group and Malaysian car manufacturer Proton on Saturday agreed to establish a joint venture to deepen their cooperation in new energy vehicles and promote Proton cars in global market.

Geely and Proton will each hold a 50 percent stake in the joint venture. The new company will have a comprehensive system for motor vehicle developing, purchasing and producing.

Detail of the agreement, such as market development plan, car models and plant location, still needs further negotiations.

While Geely is willing to help Proton with innovation and market expansion, it is also expecting to tap the Southeast Asian market through this cooperation, according to Yang Xueliang, spokesperson for Geely.

Last year, Geely acquired 49.9 percent of Proton from Malaysia's leading conglomerate DRB-HICOM that owns 100 percent of Proton.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

JSCh said:


> *Geely, Proton to set up joint venture for expanding global market*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-19 02:06:48|Editor: yan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANGZHOU, Aug. 18 (Xinhua) -- Zhejiang Geely Holding Group and Malaysian car manufacturer Proton on Saturday agreed to establish a joint venture to deepen their cooperation in new energy vehicles and promote Proton cars in global market.
> 
> Geely and Proton will each hold a 50 percent stake in the joint venture. The new company will have a comprehensive system for motor vehicle developing, purchasing and producing.
> 
> Detail of the agreement, such as market development plan, car models and plant location, still needs further negotiations.
> 
> While Geely is willing to help Proton with innovation and market expansion, it is also expecting to tap the Southeast Asian market through this cooperation, according to Yang Xueliang, spokesperson for Geely.
> 
> Last year, Geely acquired 49.9 percent of Proton from Malaysia's leading conglomerate DRB-HICOM that owns 100 percent of Proton.


Proton, an endless vacuum that sucks money into Oblivion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Japan, China join forces to standardize EV quick chargers：The Asahi Shimbun*
By SATOSHI KIMURA/ Staff Writer
August 23, 2018 at 15:25 JST





Nissan Motor Co.’s Leaf electric vehicle is recharged at an event in 2017. (Asahi Shimbun file photo)​
Industry groups from Japan and China are teaming up to standardize next-generation quick chargers for electric vehicles (EVs), which are expected to become the global norm.

Japan's CHAdeMO Association said Aug. 22 that it will develop the standards with the China Electricity Council and aims to put them into practical use by 2020. The two groups will sign an agreement in Beijing on Aug. 28.

Japan and China together control more than 95 percent of the global market for ultra-fast chargers.

If China, the world's largest EV market, adopts the same standards as Japan, Japanese automakers will be able to cut costs on developing quick chargers.

It will also become easier for Japanese makers of charging equipment to break into the Chinese market.

The CHAdeMO Association and the China Electricity Council plan to develop the unified standards for an electricity output of more than 500 kilowatts, 10 times more than the current output under the Japanese standards, called CHAdeMO.

Once the next-generation standards are commercialized, a single device will be able to simultaneously quick-charge several electric vehicles.

In addition, the time required for charging will be slashed from the current 30 minutes or so if the performance of onboard batteries improves.

A three-way competition has been developing over the fast charging standards among China's GB/T, CHAdeMO, and the Combined Charging System (Combo), promoted by the United States and Europe.

As of April 2018, GB/T led the market with 220,000 chargers installed, followed by 18,000 units for CHAdeMO and 7,000 units for Combo.

Japan has provided basic technologies for GB/T, which has much in common with CHAdeMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

AUGUST 24, 2018 / 12:38 PM / UPDATED 35 MINUTES AGO
*Waymo sets up subsidiary in Shanghai as Google plans China push*
Reuters Staff

BEIJING/SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Alphabet Inc’s (GOOGL.O) self-driving unit Waymo has set up a subsidiary in Shanghai, according to a business registration filing, the latest sign that the U.S. internet giant is attempting to make new inroads into China.

Waymo established a wholly-owned company called Huimo Business Consulting (Shanghai) Co on May 22 in Shanghai’s free trade zone with registered capital of 3.5 million yuan ($509,165), according to China’s National Enterprise Information Publicity System.

Its scope includes business and logistics consultancy as well as services related to the design and testing of self-driving car parts, said the document, which also listed the firm’s legal representative as Kevin Bradley Vosen.

Waymo on Friday confirmed that it had set up a legal entity in China several months ago and has people working there.

Alphabet Inc’s Google, which quit China’s search engine market in 2010, has been actively seeking ways to re-enter the sector in the country where many of its products are blocked by regulators.

In August, Reuters reported that the company plans to launch a version of its search engine in China that will block some websites and search terms. Google’s Chief Executive Sundar Pichai has told staff that development is in an early stage.

Google has also joined an investment in Chinese live-stream mobile game platform Chushou and launched an artificial intelligence game on Tencent Holdings Ltd’s (0700.HK) social media app WeChat.

Waymo’s move also comes as China makes a major push into autonomous smart vehicles to keep pace with the United States in a global race to develop self-driving vehicles.

Earlier this year, Beijing issued licenses to automakers allowing self-driving vehicles to be road-tested in Shanghai, including Shanghai-based SAIC Motor Corp Ltd (600104.SS) and electric vehicle start-up NIO.

($1 = 6.8740 Chinese yuan)

Reporting by Yilei Sun in BEIJING and Brenda Goh in SHANGHAI; Editing by Sai Sachin Ravikumar


Waymo sets up subsidiary in Shanghai as Google plans China push | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Industry groups from Japan and China are teaming up to standardize next-generation quick chargers for electric vehicles (EVs), which are expected to become the global norm.




If China and Japan teams up, it indeed becomes the global norm. 

Great cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's green push! The bus runs on hydrogen and emits only water*
New China TV
Published on Aug 26, 2018

Two hydrogen-powered buses have hit the road in Central China's Zhengzhou. The vehicle emits nothing but water vapor. Watch to find out more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's Biggest Drink Maker Wahaha to Develop Electric Cars*
LIAO SHUMIN 
DATE: MON, 09/10/2018 - 12:24 / SOURCE:YICAI




A unit of China's largest beverage firm Hangzhou Wahaha Group will tap the red-hot new energy vehicle sector.​
(Yicai Global) Sept.10 -- A unit of China's largest beverage firm Hangzhou Wahaha Group will tap the red-hot new energy vehicle sector.

Zhejiang Wahaha Chuangye Investment has set up a new subsidiary called Zhejiang Deqing Wahaha Technology Innovation Center whose business scope involves NEV manufacturing, the national corporate register shows. The new company is located in the Moganshan National High-tech Zone in the parent's eastern home province, with a registered capital of CNY50 million (USD7.3 million).

The company’s line of business covers energy-saving and environmentally friendly technologies related to new energy vehicles and smart cars, as well as new-generation information, sensors, advanced equipment manufacturing, and new materials. The firm will also explore the fields of bioengineering, biopharmaceuticals, and development of medical apparatus.

Ample government subsidies have accelerated the development of China's NEV manufacturing market to become the world's largest while making these environmentally cleaner options more affordable for buyers. In the past two years, a large number of startups such as NIO and Xpeng Motors, as well as home equipment makers including Gree Electric Appliances and TV maker Skyworth Group, and even real estate developers such as Evergrande Group and Wanda Group are embarking on the electric car business to find new sources of profit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *China's green push! The bus runs on hydrogen and emits only water*
> New China TV
> Published on Aug 26, 2018
> 
> Two hydrogen-powered buses have hit the road in Central China's Zhengzhou. The vehicle emits nothing but water vapor. Watch to find out more.


Hydrogen propulsion will not succeed. As technology advances. Battery capacity will increase, charging time will decrease. While electric charging point can be cheaply build upon electric grid. 

These cannot be say for hydrogen which need to build dedicated station like kiosk petrol station which no government willing to invest


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese automakers seek growth in Russian market*

China Plus Published: 2018-09-10


Recent stats show that sales of Chinese cars are picking up steam in Russia after years of sluggish growth.

*Many are trying to expand their businesses in the Russian market as they believe economic recovery will generate more growth opportunities.*

A recent market report shows that Chinese car makers sold 19,000 vechiles in Russia from January to July this year, up 17 percent year on year. 

The report from Russia's "Automobile statistics" agency suggests Lifan Motors is among the best players, selling half of vehicles made by Chinese brands. 

Deputy manager of Lifan's Russian branch Wang Xiaolong said the brand's accumlative sales in Russia has exceeded 150,000. 

As part of its effort to localize production, Lifan established a wholly owned factory in Lipetsk in 2015, designed to produce 60,000 finished cars a year. 

Manager Wang added the company is trying to tap into the local car-sharing market.

"We jointly launched cars with our Russian partners. We are the first Chinese car company to enter the car sharing sector here and this is really helpful to raise the brand awareness in the market. Up till now, we have launched 600 cars in Moscow and each car is estimated to be used 5 to 6 hours per day. "







The electronics is being checked in the car shop of the holding company that sells Chinese cars and provides after sales service in Novosibirsk, Russia. [Photo: VCG]

Apart from car-sharing, Lifan has also established cooperation with taxi operators in Moscow and offered 2000 cars to the sector. 

*Haval, a brand owned by Chinese car maker Great Wall, entered Russia in 2014 while the country's economic recession drove global automakers to quit.*

Cheng Xiaoguang, manager of the Russian branch of Haval, said the company is upbeat about the prospect in the Russian market.

"*At that time, some global brands like General Motors and Chevrolet withdrew from Russian market. On the contrary we entered into Russia.* We believed there's a huge potential in Russian market and the crisis was temporary."

The manufacturer has invested 500 million US dollars in Tula to establish a finished car plant that is expected to start operation next year. 

Another Chinese carmaker Geely also sees the Russian market as an integral part in its global strategy. 

Zhan Shouhe, deputy manager of the Russian branch of Geely, says they aim to achieve success based on the quality of products and services. 

"*We don't sell products with low costs which caused by low quality. Instead, we sell goods with premium quality with reasonable price.* Our products sold in Russian are priced from 850 thousand Rubles to around 2 million rubles. We offered a variety of choices for consumers. We want to establish good reputation of our brands."

Geely's 300-million-dollar plant in Belarus was opened last year and could produce 60,000 cars a year. Part of its products will be sold in Russia. 

*In a brand-building move, Geely also unveiled a new SUV model in Moscow this February and vow to launch more brand new models in the future there with more comprehensive aftersale services.*

Market analysis suggests Chinese brands are holding less than 2 percent of market shares in Russia, but have huge potential for growth. 

http://chinaplus.cri.cn/news/business/12/20180910/181765.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BAIC BJEV re-takes BEV championship in China with Jan-Aug sales surging 67% YoY*

Monika From Gasgoo| September 25 , 2018

*



*


*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* BAIC BJEV, the NEV subsidiary of BAIC Group, delivered a total of 70,188 vehicles from January to August with a year-on-year (YoY) surge of 67%, maintaining the championship by the Jan-Aug sales from the previous year, according to a report from the company.

The BAIC EC series was still the best-selling model in the segment where it belongs to with its sales totaling 43,434 units during the first eight months. Last month, the sales of the EC series reached 3,028 units after the upgraded model came into the market.

Last month, the BAIC EC3 hit the market at the Chengdu Motor Show 2018. Based on the existing models of the EC series, the EC3 has been comprehensively upgraded in texture and performance, offering a better driving experience to drivers.

Meanwhile, the BAIC EX360 re-took the championship in the A0-segment BEV (battery electric vehicle) SUV segment with its Jan-Aug sales aggregating 15,226 units. Since the EX360 went on sale in March, the automaker has received over 20,000 units of the model, which boasts rather long range, masculine exterior, diversified amenities as well as favorable price.

The EU series saw its sales reach nearly 3,000 units in August. The BAIC EU5, the sales driver of the EU series, has by far attracted over 16,000 orders in total since it was brought into the market. 

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/new_energy/70015192.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Great Wall Motor unveils Wingle 7, to roll out 5 more pickup models over next 3 years*

Claire From Gasgoo| September 28 , 2018


*



*

*
Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* The Great Wall Wingle 7, the new pickup model developed by Chinese automaker Great Wall Motor, made its debut on September 28.

At the launching ceremony, the automaker announced that its pickup unit will be operated as an independent brand and more than 5 new pickup models will be rolled out over the next three years.






Positioned as a mid/full-sized pickup model, the Wingle 7 retains the exterior design from the existing models of the Wingle series. The new model adopts a hexagonal chrome intake grille, which seamlessly connects with the headlights on both sides. The circular fog lights below the headlights convey an unmistakable visual effect. Unlike its brothers, the Wingle 7 features a more sculptural shape in the front face.











From a side view, the new pickup boasts concise lines. There are a gantry and a high-mount stop light in the front of the truck bed. The multi-layered rear end features well-marked logo of “Great Wall Motor” and “Wingle 7” in Chinese.

The Great Wall Wingle 7 offers two size options. The smaller one measures 5,095mm in length, 1,800mm in width and 1,760mm with a wheelbase of 3,050mm. The wheelbase is extended to 3,350mm for the larger one, which is 5,395mm long, 1,800mm wide and 1,760mm height.Inside, the new pickup is outfitted with the intelligent-connected system co-developed with iFlytek Co., Ltd., a Chinese software company engaging in the R&D of intelligent speech and language technologies.

The Wingle 7 will be powered by a 2.0L turbocharged diesel engine rated at 110kW with peak torque of 315 N·m. The engine is mated to a 5-speed or 6-speed manual transmission.

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015217.html

@Kai Liu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Bigger is better, car buyers say*

By Cheng Yu and Li Fusheng | China Daily | Updated: 2018-10-01 





A JAC brand SUV takes part in an international racing event in Zhangye, Northwest China's Gansu province, on July 21. [Photo/for China Daily by Pei Qiang]

SUVs, MPVs are popular as drivers seek more space, better driving experience 

"Bigger is better," said Xu Junyang, a securities analyst in Beijing, when asked what kind of vehicle he was looking for at a dealership.

As his wife will soon give birth to their second child, the 39-year-old has decided to replace his four-year old five-seat Buick Lacrosse with a larger vehicle.

"Cars with plenty of room are the priority, those that can carry at least three adults, two safety chairs, two baby carriages and a lot more," Xu said.

*He is not alone. China's introduction of the second-child policy at the beginning of 2016 has spurred a huge demand for bigger vehicles among young couples.*

There were more than 17 million newborn babies last year, of which more than half were second children, soaring by 11 percent compared with the previous year, according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

"Even if we don't have a second child now, buying a big SUV is the long-term plan," said Lin Li, a 26-year-old college graduate in Beijing.

Lin bought a Toyota Highlander this year as her budget excluded the possibility of buying a second car in the coming four or five years.

"Why not consider bigger ones at the outset?" Lin said, adding that she might have two children in the future.

Lin said a bigger car had always been her first choice as her family will have at least seven members, including her parents and parents-in-law.

"For younger buyers, bigger cars have also become a popular choice because they look more cool and driving them brings a feeling of adventure," she said.

Some people who have two children and old parents are shifting toward MPVs, with Volkswagen's Sharan and Honda's Odyssey being popular choices.

Cao Jian, an IT specialist in Beijing, traded up his Volkswagen Sagitar sedan for a seven-seat Odyssey in June.

"I wanted a big SUV, but the comfort and roominess of MPVs finally gained the upper hand," said Cao, whose parents are over 70 years old.

He said MPV bodies are lower and thus more suitable for older passengers and their seats are more comfortable than those of SUVs.

"What impressed my wife and me is that the Odyssey's seats in the second row can be laid flat and you can sleep on them, which is great for both kids and parents," Cao said.

He said the decision came after he test-drove big SUVs including the Toyota Highlander and Peugeot 5008, but their seats were not comfortable enough, and the Volkswagen Teramont was too big for him.

"We don't need great performance or clearance ability; what we need is space and comfort," he added.

However, for those who enjoy self-driving tours, big SUVs such as the Teramont or Toyota Prado are popular.

*Wang Lina, a 35-year old businesswoman who is planning a trip to the Tibet autonomous region during the National Day holiday, said big SUVs are a "natural choice" for her.*

"You are not worried even if some road sections are poorly surfaced, because SUVs can handle such conditions," said Wang, who often takes her family to suburban areas for fun.

"Besides, there is more legroom in SUVs, so you are less tired than in a sedan if you travel long distances. And I'm told bigger cars are safer if there is an accident," she said.

Statistics from the China Tourism Academy showed that* Chinese people made 223 million self-driving trips in the first half of 2017, with the average distance standing at 142.8 kilometers. Of the drivers, more than 80 percent were aged between 31 and 35.*

The academy said these people are mainly middle and high-income earners and they are more interested in the travel experience than their destinations.

These trends have driven up sales of SUVs in the past few years. Last year, more than 10 million SUVs were sold, up 13.32 percent year-on-year, according to statistics from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

In the first half of this year, the SUV sector was also the fastest growing in the Chinese auto market, with sales soaring nearly 6.3 percent year-on-year to 4.69 million vehicles.

Even though the growth rate has slowed in the past few months, major carmakers are still ramping up efforts to develop SUV models, sensing demand from people who need to drive on various road conditions across the country.

Beijing Automotive Group Co Ltd, one of China's top five automakers by sales revenue, for example, said it is investing more resources to develop its SUV business.

"The SUV market is growing at a fast pace and people have big aspirations for that. This is an area in which we want to be uniquely positioned," said Xu Heyi, chairman of BAIC Group.

"We will focus on improving off-road vehicle offerings because consumers today have higher demands for their SUVs' functionality," Xu said.

Wang Zilin is one of them. Wang and his wife work in Qingdao in East China's Shandong province, but they travel to their hometown in the rural area of Linyi in the same province two times a month.

Wang said there are rugged road sections during the three-hour drive.

"It is more comfortable to drive a big SUV as it can handle those uneven roads better," he said, adding that the seats on SUVs are higher, allowing drivers to see the road more clearly, which guarantees better views and travel safety.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201810/01/WS5bb182a7a310eff3032807aa.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese companies team up to develop hydrogen trucks*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-13 16:21:25|Editor: Li Xia





HAIKOU, Oct. 13 (Xinhua) -- China's energy giant has partnered with a leading engine producer to jointly develop hydrogen trucks.

An agreement was inked between two subsidiary companies and a research institute of China Energy Investment Corporation (CHN Energy), the world's largest energy company for installed capacity, and manufacturer Weichai Power Company to produce heavy-duty mining trucks running on hydrogen. Such trucks will have a carrying capacity of more than 200 tonnes.

The companies aim to make breakthroughs in key equipment and engineering technologies through the cooperation, according to a statement.

The move marks a step forward in promoting clean fuel in China's transport sector, which has already witnessed the operation of hydrogen-powered buses in Shanghai as well as Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province.

CHN Energy's general manager Ling Wen said China's hydrogen fuel development has started to pick up pace, adding that more technological innovations will promote the use of hydrogen in a wide range of industries from cars to spaceships.

A report predicts hydrogen will soon become a significant part of China's energy mix, taking up a share of at least 10 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Globenim

JSCh said:


> Industry groups from Japan and China are teaming up to standardize next-generation quick chargers for electric vehicles (EVs), which are expected to become the global norm.


Let's hope no one meddles with this decision that will benefit the vast majority of people, just to preserve the privilege of a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Baidu, China TransInfo team up to bolster autonomous car, AI development*

Molly From Gasgoo| September 29 , 2018


*



*

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* Beijing Baidu Netcom Science Technology Co., Ltd and China TransInfo Technology (China TransInfo) signed a strategic framework agreement to conduct cooperation in autonomous driving area, according to an announcement released by China TransInfo on September 28.

Under the agreement, China TransInfo, the leading provider of public transportation information systems technology and comprehensive solutions in China, becomes a partner of Baidu Apollo platform to engage in the collaboration with the Apollo in autonomous driving-related technologies, ecosystem as well as traffic applications.

Focusing on autonomous vehicle R&D, both parties will work together on providing the comprehensive and reliable intelligent vehicle infrastructure cooperative solutions. China TransInfo will research and provide the on-board V2X (vehicle-to-everything) system and traffic infrastructures for autonomous cars. Meanwhile, Baidu will make full use of its leading autonomous driving technologies and AI technologies that relate to connected vehicle-road synergy.

Moreover, China TransInfo intends to give network scenarios and data services for Baidu to carry out autonomous car verification and demonstration running. Both companies will join forces to build the autonomous vehicle with intelligent connectivity features and enhance vehicle's adaptive capability to the surrounding based on the connected vehicle-road synergy system. 

As to the traffic applications, Baidu and China TransInfo will jointly construct and operate the autonomous driving and intelligent-connected traffic facilities in such scenarios as enclosed industrial parks, urbane roads and expressways, etc. by sharing respective resources and technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Fiber for Ultra-Light NEVs in Zhejiang*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: FRI, 10/19/2018 - 14:09 / SOURCE:YICAI





China's Haiyuan to Make Carbon Fiber for Ultra-Light NEVs in Zhejiang​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 19 -- Chinese composites firm Haiyuan New Material Technology will construct a carbon fiber production base in eastern Zhejiang province to develop ultra-light materials for new energy vehicles.

Haiyuan inked a framework agreement with Zhejiang Sea Port, an investment firm set up by Zhejiang province's government, regarding the new plant, Fujianese chemical firm's parent Haiyuan Composites Technology said in a statement yesterday. The company did not disclose the size of funding nor the planned output but said that Haiyuan has designed a production line for ultra-light car bodies while securing intellectual property rights. 

The investment firm will also establish a car industry fund for new material development, to which Haiyuan will invest in. The fund will have an initial investment of CNY2 billion (USD290 million) and later it will acquire a stake in the vehicle parts firm.

Both parties will promote the use of carbon fiber materials in cars to expand from Zhejiang to the whole country, while helping Haiyuan to become the leader in the sector, the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bolo

Globenim said:


> Let's hope no one meddles with this decision that will benefit the vast majority of people, just to preserve the privilege of a few.


Hi, there will be meddling. China and Japan is not a good partner


----------



## Cybernetics

Starts @10:40





China's initial development of autonomous driving technologies started in 1980s
An autonomous vehicle developed by Tsinghua University challenges Tianmen mountain road.
The road: 10.77 km long, 99 turns, elevation from 200 to 1300m, 4.5m at the narrowest point, lowest visibility is 5m.
This can be potentially applied to logistics on tough mountain roads like in parts of Tibet. During times of need, experienced drivers might be in short supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai issues China's first test plates for self-driving trucks*
By Chen Liubing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-10-24 11:22





A heavy-duty driverless truck completes its first test run in Shanghai on May 24, 2018. [Photo/VCG]​
Shanghai has become the first city in China to issue road test plates for autonomous driving trucks, issuing two plates to technology companies TuSimple and Momenta according to a report from Shanghai-based Jiefang Daily.

Cumulative road test mileage for intelligent network vehicles exceeded 15,000 kilometers in Shanghai by the end of September, according to data from the Shanghai Economic and Information Commission. No traffic accidents or interference with road transportation occurred during the tests, the commission reported.

As a key application field for artificial intelligence, self-driving trucks can increase logistics transportation efficiency and reduce transportation costs. Road tests for autonomous driving trucks will accelerate relevant technology innovation and industrialization and lay a solid foundation for mass commercialization.

TuSimple, one of the plate winners, was founded in 2015 and focuses on research and development for large truck self-driving systems. The company owns R&D centers in Beijing, Shanghai and Hebei, and California and Arizona in the US. TuSimple got its autonomous driving road test plates in the US in 2017 and started commercialized test operations on US highways in August.

Momenta, a self-driving technology company and another plate winner, focuses on core algorithms for autonomous driving. Its products, from Level 0 to Level 4, provide various self-driving planning and big data-related services. Vehicles at L4 can complete all driving operations independently.

Shanghai released a trial regulation for intelligent network vehicle road testing this March and revealed the first 5.6-kilometer test road. Five plates were issued to SAIC Motor, NextEV, and BMW China, the report read.

The city announced its second test road, with a length of 31.6 km, during the 2018 World Intelligent Network Auto Conference last month. The test roads cover various road traffic environments, including main roads, secondary roads and main roads in industrial parks, which can be used to test passenger and commercial vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Lotus Cars sets up R&D center in Ningbo, said to roll out NEV models in China*

Monika From Gasgoo| October 26 , 2018

*



*

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)- *Lotus Cars sets up an engineering unit in Hangzhou and a R&D center in Ningbo of China's Zhejiang Province to support the global development of new Lotus models by utilizing Geely's abundant resources, according to local media.

Lotus China engineering team and R&D center are located within the Geely Research Institute in Hangzhou and Geely's R&D center in Ningbo respectively. The Ningbo-based R&D center is recruiting specialists and engineers working on car door system, light system, bumper, air conditioning system, interior lights, suspension structural parts, suspension active/passive damper, steering system, vehicle electronics and anti-theft system, etc. 

It is speculated that Lotus Cars may launch new energy vehicle models in China in light of the recruitment for battery system and electronic control system designing engineers.

Founded in 1951, Lotus Cars is an automotive company that manufactures sports cars and racing cars in the United Kingdom. The automaker includes the Esprit, Elan, Europa, Elise, Exige and Evora sports cars and it had motor racing success with Team Lotus in Formula One. In September, 2017, Zhejiang Geely Holding Group announced that it had taken a 51% controlling stake in Lotus and thus became the owner of the automobile manufacturer.

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015301.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Haval F7 hits market with prices ranging from RMB109,000 to 149,000*

Monika From Gasgoo| November 06 , 2018

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* The Haval F7 compact SUV officially went on sale on November 6 and is expected to be produced in Russia and then exported to Europe, South America and the Middle East. Prices for 6 variants range between RMB109,000 and RMB149,000.






The Haval F7 features a large-sized hexagonal mesh-designed intake grille at the front face, looking like a big mouth agape. The LED light source is used in the headlights and daytime running lights. Besides, the grille below is guarded by a silver fender and the black plaques embedded with circular fog lights are on both sides of the bumper. The logo of “Haval” in the middle of the front face identifies which automaker the model belongs to.






At the sleek rear end, the LED taillights connected by a chrome trim feature the similar style to the eagle-eye-shaped headlights. The sooty edge of the rear windshield delivers a sporty feeling. Two single exhaust pipes are symmetrically arranged on both sides of the rear end.

The Haval F7 measures 4,620mm in height, 1,846mm in width and 1,690mm in height. Wheelbase of the new model is 2,725mm.






Inside, the T-shaped center console is largely covered with a kind of soft material. In front of the flat-bottomed three-spoke steering wheel is the full liquid crystal instrument panel. In addition, the touch screen of the center console and the electronic gear level elevate the sporty and futuristic essence for the interior.

To ensure the driving safety, the Haval F7's 2.0 GDIT top-spec version is outfitted with such facilities as the LDW (lane departure warning), AEB (autonomous emergency braking), LCA ((lane change assist), BSD (blind spot detection), TSR (traffic sign recognition) and panoramic holographic image, etc.






The SUV offers two variants based on engine power outputs. The one is a 2.0L turbocharged engine that can generate a maximum power of 145kW and peak torque of 345 N·m, mated to a 7-speed dual clutch transmission and four-wheel drive system. The other is a 1.5L turbocharged engine, good for 124kW and 285 N·m.

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015332.html

@Kai Liu , @long_ 

From outside, looking nice. From inside, I think it is more geared toward millennials. I still prefer a more symmetrical dashboard. But new designs are more and more geared toward a driver-focused dashboard like this one.

Even Lexus is changing its interior styling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Summary of Chinese automakers profit performance from Q1 to Q3*

Monika From Gasgoo| November 09 , 2018


*



*


*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* Gasgoo compiled the revenue and profit performances announced by several Chinese automakers as below. *For the first three quarters, SAIC Motor sustained the leadership with its net profits rising 12.31% to RMB27.672 billion. Aside from Changan Automobile and FAW Car, the other automakers tabulated here all accomplished positive year-on-year (YoY) increase in Jan-Sept net profits. *Although FAW Xiali failed to earn profits, its profit loss was clearly narrowed down over a year ago. 








*SAIC Motor*

*



*

From January to September, SAIC Motor's revenues totaled RMB674.741 billion, climbing 10.97% over the previous year and the net profits attributable to shareholders grew 12.31% YoY to RMB27.672 billion, the automaker announced on October 30. The basic earnings per share were RMB2.37, 11.64 percentage point higher than that of a year ago. 

The financial report showed that SAIC Motors' expenses on R&D aggregated RMB9.402 billion for the first nine months, which was RMB2.308 billion more than that of the previous year. 

The automaker said the R&D expense increase partly resulted from the incremental investment in technology R&D over self-developed models, new energy vehicles (NEV) and intelligent connectivity. Besides, Huayu Vision Technology (Shanghai) Co., Ltd. was included in the scope of consolidated financial statements of Huayu Automotive Electric Drive System Co.,Ltd, a subsidiary of SAIC Motor, so that the group's R&D expenses were accordingly increased.

*GAC Group*

*



*

GAC Group posted a YoY growth of 2.79% with its revenues for the first three quarters totaling RMB52.822 billion. Meanwhile, its cumulative net profits attributable to shareholders rose 10.02% over a year ago to RMB9.86 billion, according to the official financial report released on October 30. 

In the third quarter, the automaker saw its quarterly operation revenues fell 3.67% from a year earlier to RMB16.116 billion and the net profits attributable to shareholders reached RMB2.947 billion with a YoY increase of 6.03%. 

GAC Group attributed its profit growth to the continuous increase in the sales of self-owned models, the improvement in R&D capability and the faster launching of new products. Besides, the joint ventures also generated blooming economic benefits thanks to the overall sales growth driven by such lucrative models as the eighth-generation Camry and the Outlander.

*Great Wall Motor*

*



*

Great Wall Motor reported revenue of RMB66.65 billion for the first three quarters with an increase of 5% year on year while the net profit attributable to the shareholders of the listed company jumps 36.36% to RMB3.927 billion during the period. 

However, the automaker's revenue in the third quarter fell 19% from a year ago to RMB 17.966 billion. Its net profit attributable to the shareholders of the listed company was nearly halved to RMB231 million compared with the same period last year. 

Official price reduction on some models and sales promotion may contribute to the profit drop in the third quarter. What's more, WEY, the automaker's premium brand, needs much more money for greater publicity. 

Vehicle sales decline exerted great influence on its profits. In September, Great Wall sold 86,700 new vehicles, down 15% year on year. For the first nine months, the company's vehicle sales totaled 676,700, only, 58.33% of its 1.16-million annual sales target. In consequence, Great Wall saw its profit decline.

*BAIC Motor*






BAIC Motor reported that it earned RMB120.258 billion in revenues for the first three quarters of the year, achieving a YoY growth of 15.56%. For the first nine months, the company's operating profits jumped 32.69% over a year ago to RMB17.019 billion and its net profits attributable to shareholders amounted to RMB3.806 billion, strikingly surging 93.32% from a year earlier. 

According to sales data released by the China Passenger Car Association (CPCA), Beijing Benz witnessed its sales evidently grew 16.02% year on year to around 41,000 units last month. Beijing Hyundai delivered around 80,000 vehicles in September, suffering a YoY drop of 5.86%. By the end of September, the joint venture saw its cumulative sales jump 15.57% from a year ago to 561,200 units. 

*BYD*

*



*

From January to September, BYD's revenues totaled RMB88.981 billion, a YoY increase of 20.35%. However, its cumulative net profits attributable to shareholders slumped 45.3% from the previous year to RMB1.527 billion, the automaker announced on October 30. 

In the third quarter, the company gained RMB34.83 billion in revenues with a YoY growth of 20.54%, while saw its net profits attributable to shareholders fell 1.92% over a year ago to RMB1.048 billion. 

BYD said its net profit decline should be attributed to the phase-out of the NEV (new energy vehicle) subsidy, which led to the evident YoY decrease in the overall profits of NEV businesses, including electric buses and new energy passenger vehicles. 

*Changan Automobile*

*



*

Changan Automobile's sales revenue totaled RMB 49.85 billion in the first nine months, down 3% compared with the same period of last year. During the period, the automaker's net profit plunged nearly 80% to RMB 1.16 billion. 

For the third quarter, the company posted sales revenue of RMB 14.21 billion, falling 20.51% year on year while the net profit nosedived to RMB 450 million by 137.51 percent from a year ago. 

Sales decline is the main contributor to the result. In the first nine months, Changan sold 1,647,616 new vehicles, down 20% compared with 2,058,204 of the same period last year. The company's self-owned brand and joint ventures both saw stagnant sales.

*Dongfeng Automobile*

*



*

Dongfeng Automobile Co., Ltd (Dongfeng Automobile) claimed that its Jan-Sept. revenues shrank 28.88% compared with the year-ago period to RMB9.243 billion, while the net profits attributable to shareholders zoomed up 259% YoY to RMB 414 million.

The automaker said that the revenues from Zhengzhou Nissan were excluded in this financial report, thus led to a sharp decline in cumulative revenues. From November, 2017, Zhengzhou Nissan would no longer be included in the scope of consolidation of Dongfeng Automobile's consolidated financial statements.

*FAW Car*

*



*

FAW Car's revenues for the first three quarters amounted to RMB19.032 billion, a YoY drop of 4.01%. The net profits available to equity shareholders shot up 53.6% over the previous year to RMB135 million with the earnings per share standing at RMB0.083.

In the third quarter, the automaker gained RMB5.553 billion in revenues with a YoY decline of 13.57%. The quarterly net profits attributable to shareholders soared 160.96% YoY to RMB54.207 million.

The company stated that the downturn in revenues and gross margin was partly caused by the sales decline, the fluctuation in raw material price and the adjustment of self-owned product lineup.

*BAIC BluePark*

*



*

BAIC BluePark New Energy Technology Co.,Ltd released the first financial report since it went on public, which said that the company attained a remarkable YoY growth of 63.21% with its revenues for the first three quarters reaching RMB9.787 billion. Meanwhile, the net profits available to shareholders leapt 56.13% from a year ago to RMB133 million.

Its subsidiary Beijing Electric Vehicle Co.,Ltd. (BAIC BJEV) delivered 11,560 vehicles in September, achieving a YoY jump of 35.22%. For the first nine months, the subsidiary saw its year-to-date sales surged 61.40% from a year ago to 81,678 units.

On October 18, BAIC BJEV announced its 2025 mid-long term technology development planning and elaborated on the brand-new artificial intelligence auto system, the Darwin System.

*JAC Motors*

*



*

JAC Motors witnessed its Jan-Sept revenues edged up 2.22% from the previous year to RMB36.331 billion. However, it came across a steep YoY reduction of 78.13% with the cumulative net profits attributable to shareholders amounting to only RMB48 million.

The profit plunge should be partly ascribed to the sales decline. From January to September, the automaker sold 361,559 vehicles in total, suffering a YoY decrease of 5.53%. Additionally, the change of NEV policy and product lineup resulted in a YoY drop of 3.3% in main businesses’ incomes. The fluctuating exchange rate and rising financing cost led to a larger financial expenditure, which was RMB71.83 million more than that of a year ago.

*FAW Xiali*

*



*

For the first nine months, Tianjin FAW Xiali Automobile Co., Ltd. earned RMB942 million of revenues with a YoY drop of 5.49%. Meanwhile, the company saw its net profit loss shrink to RMB1.003 billion, 10.73% lower than that of a year earlier.

FAW Xiali announced on September 28 that it transfers 100% stake in its wholly-owned subsidiary FAW Huali (Tianjin) Automobile Co. Ltd to Future Mobility Corporation (FMC), the Nanjing-based company behind the all-electric car brand BYTON with a value of RMB 1. The transaction will make BYTON qualified to produce passenger vehicles (PV).

FAW Xiali plans to transfer its 15% stake in Tianjin FAW Toyota to FAW Group Corporation, another stakeholder of Tianjin FAW Toyota, the automaker said on October 29.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*A slew of electric truck plans may deliver the goods for China's EV ambitions*

CGTN
2018-11-17 12:30 GMT+8




The head of electric car startup Singulato Motors has grand plans for the new factory in Hunan Province: Ramp up the annual output to 50,000 by 2020 and ride the crest of a wave for e-truck demand in China.

"We think China's about to see an electric commercial vehicle revolution," Singulato co-founder Shen Haiyin told Reuters in an interview. "In many ways, the EV future might arrive faster with commercial vehicles than passenger EVs."

Singulato, which is due to launch its first electric car by the middle of next year, hopes to open the e-truck plant by 2020. Shen envisions two main models that would appeal to e-commerce and logistics firms: A small intra-city delivery van the size of the Ford Transit or the Toyota HiAce, and a delivery truck under two tonnes.



Singulato's electric car at this year's Mobile World Congress. /VCG Photo

The growing momentum for e-trucks could prove to be a tipping point for the electric vehicle, first in China and eventually worldwide - encouraging the mass adoption that Tesla Inc and other EV makers are aiming to give rise to with passenger cars.

"It's a new game," said Bill Russo, head of Shanghai-based consultancy Automobility Ltd and a former Chrysler executive. "The advantages of electric vehicles become apparent when vehicles are deployed into transportation and logistics services fleets."

Impediments that come with electric vehicles, such as the high cost of the battery and cumbersome charging needs, could be erased with a truck fleet to make the total cost of operation cheaper than gasoline or diesel.

Batteries could be designed smaller since routes would be predictable, charging stations and schedules could be deployed more strategically and as trucks are often operated around the clock, economies of scale could be achieved, Russo said.

Foton, part of Beijing-based BAIC Group and China's biggest maker of light-duty trucks under six tonnes, is also looking at expanding further into electric delivery vans, people with knowledge of the matter said.



Foton's vehicle at the assembly line. /VCG Photo

*The star has won the heart of the car makers *

While electric trucks may not have grabbed the public imagination in the same way Tesla's electric vehicles have done, their advent has long been advocated by many auto experts.

Skeptical of the merits of the industry's rush into long-range passenger cars, they believe battery electric technology, because of its heavy weight and the limits on driving ranges, has a more natural home in short-haul trucks. That's particularly so for intra-city delivery vans and trucks plying routes that are pre-determined or at least predictable.

Last year, the number of electric light-duty commercial vehicles - both all-electric and plug-in hybrids - sold in China was roughly 200,000, about six percent of the market for trucks under six tonnes.

Nissan Motor Co, one of the first global automakers in China to develop an e-truck line-up through its venture with Dongfeng Group, believes that demand for light-duty e-trucks will quadruple in four to five years. Its joint venture, Dongfeng Motor Co Ltd, is aiming to lift its electric commercial vehicle sales six times to 90,000 by 2022.

Nissan's partner Renault SA is also on the case. Its new venture with Brilliance China Automotive Holdings Ltd plans to launch three electric delivery vans in two years, starting next year.

Warren Buffet-backed BYD and Geely also have some electric trucks and vans on the market, although volumes are still quite small.

Growth in e-trucks fits hand in glove with efforts by Beijing and Chinese local authorities to promote electric vehicles - both to jump-start a domestic auto industry that lags global rivals in internal combustion engine technology and to combat smog - a constant source of public discontent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Next-generation solid-state batteries in production in China*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-20 12:51:04|Editor: Chengcheng




NANJING, Nov. 20 (Xinhua) -- China's first solid-state battery production line has become operational in the city of Kunshan, east China's Jiangsu Province.

The solid-state battery technology is a next-generation, high-capacity energy storage solution eyed by global high-tech firms to improve on today's lithium-ion batteries, replacing the liquid or gel-form electrolyte with a solid and conductive material.

Chinese start-up Qing Tao (Kunshan) Energy Development Co. Ltd, led by Nan Cewen, a member of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, has invested 1 billion yuan (144 million U.S. dollars) on the solid-state battery project.

The production line is capable of producing 0.1 GWh solid-state batteries per year, which have an energy density of over 400 Wh/kg.

Nan announced the line's operation on Monday, saying the batteries would first be utilized on special equipment and high-end digital products.

He said the company has engaged with a number of large automobile manufacturers to produce batteries for electric vehicles by 2020, when the company's annual production capacity is expected to reach 0.7 GWh.

Nan founded the company with several Ph.D graduates from Tsinghua University in 2014 with an insight on the market prospect for solid-state battery technology.

　 He said world renowned companies like Volkswagen, Toyota and Dyson were marching towards using solid-state batteries for automotive applications.

　"Getting rid of liquid electrolytes can ensure the battery is not flammable or combustible and can even be produced in flexible packs," Nan said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

asia.nikkei.com
*Tesla hints at seeking new battery suppliers in blow to Panasonic*
DAISHI CHIBA, Nikkei staff writer
3-4 minutes

Electric cars in China

Elon Musk says Shanghai factory will 'most likely' draw on multiple sources

November 20, 2018 03:27 JST

Panasonic is now the only supplier for automotive batteries used in Teslas, but the electric vehicle maker is looking to branch out. (Photo by Akira Kodaka)

OSAKA -- Tesla is looking to obtain automotive batteries from multiple sources for its first overseas car-assembly plant, even as current sole supplier Panasonic doubles down on the partnership and plans to move its battery operations to the U.S.

*Earlier this month, Tesla CEO Elon Musk wrote on Twitter that cell production for its so-called Gigafactory in Shanghai "will be sourced locally, most likely from several companies," including Panasonic. While both sides had known this was a possibility, it is nevertheless a blow to Panasonic's battery business, which will now face greater competition from rivals.*

Musk's tweet came just after Panasonic's second-quarter earnings announcement late last month, when President and CEO Kazuhiro Tsuga struck an upbeat tone on the partnership. He said Panasonic would "reach 35 gigawatt-hours within fiscal 2018" at U.S. battery facilities jointly operated with Tesla, achieving full output capacity, and would "consider further investments in North America" while continuing to cooperate with the electric-car maker.

Osaka-based Panasonic has been planning to transfer the production of Tesla batteries from an in-house company for automotive and industrial systems to a new U.S.-based unit starting next April. It aims to deepen its relationship with the automaker as Tesla's Model 3 sedan finally gets on track for mass production, after prior delays.

"There's no way a single company could cover all the immense need for auto batteries," Yoshio Ito, the head of Panasonic's automotive and industrial systems company, said in response to Musk's tweet. "We'll discuss the matter with Tesla, but we're envisioning a range of options."

Panasonic makes an array of batteries -- such as for hybrid vehicles -- for clients beyond just Tesla. But its dealings with the U.S. company are "just about the only place it can secure solid profitability in car batteries," according to a source affiliated with the Japanese manufacturer. Panasonic tends to enjoy a healthier margin on the high-capacity batteries it supplies for Teslas than on products designed for cheaper hybrids, for instance.

Panasonic has also hit the gas on its partnership with compatriot Toyota Motor. The two companies have found success working together on hybrid batteries, and said last December that they were looking into cooperating further in the field, primarily on high-capacity products for electric vehicles.

Still, Tesla remains at the heart of Panasonic's growth strategy. The U.S. automaker's decisions could significantly impact Panasonic's fate in China, the world's biggest electric-vehicle market.


-----

more companies joining baidu's apollo 



> *Volkswagen taps Baidu's Apollo platform to develop self-driving cars in China*
> Volkswagen on Friday said it would join China's Apollo autonomous driving consortium, which was founded by Baidu, as it seeks to develop self-driving cars for the world's largest car market.
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...o-develop-self-driving-cars-in-china-10892580



*----*


> *Ford and Baidu team up to test self-driving vehicles in China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford and Baidu will collaborate on the development and testing of driverless vehicles for two years.
> Ford's autonomous vehicles have already been fitted with Baidu's autonomous driving system Apollo.
> On-road testing is slated to start by the end of this year. https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/31/ford-and-baidu-team-up-to-test-self-driving-vehicles-in-china.html


*----*



> *Volvo and Baidu join forces to mass produce self-driving electric cars in China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volvo Cars will offer its expertise in advanced technologies in the auto industry, while Baidu provides its autonomous driving platform Apollo.
> The long-term aim is for the two firms to sell the self-driving vehicles to Chinese customers.
> China is home to a rapidly growing autonomous vehicles sector, with multiple tech firms in the country vying to own the space. https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/01/volvo-baidu-to-mass-produce-self-driving-electric-cars-in-china.html



* ----*




> tu-auto.com
> *Renault-Nissan-Mitsubishi Alliance Funds Chinese AV Maker – TU Automotive*
> 
> The Renault-Nissan-Mitsubishi Alliance’s venture capital arm, Alliance Ventures, has become a Chinese Level 4 AV start-up’s lead strategic investor.
> 
> The investment was made as part of WeRide.ai’s Series A funding round and is Alliance Ventures’ first Chinese investment. The company claims it makes it the country’s first Level 4 AV maker to forge “a strategic partnership” with a major automaker.



*-----*



> electronics360.globalspec.com
> *Chinese Self-Driving Car Startup Raises $1 Billion in Funding*
> Peter Brown
> 3-4 minutes
> 
> Momenta, a Chinese-based automotive startup, is the latest in a series of car manufacturers to raise significant amounts of funding in an effort to establish a new line of self-driving vehicles.



---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> Still, Tesla remains at the heart of Panasonic's growth strategy. The U.S. automaker's decisions could significantly impact Panasonic's fate in China, the world's biggest electric-vehicle market.



Panasonic can share some of the cake with China's battery companies such as the world leader CATL.

Win win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Hongqi retail sales skyrocket 520% year on year for first 11 months*

Molly From Gasgoo| December 07 , 2018







*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* FAW Group-owned premium car brand Hongqi saw its retail sales climb 5.33% over a month ago to 4,311 units in November, achieving month-on-month (MoM) growth for 9 consecutive months. For the first 11 months, the automaker delivered 24,800 vehicles in total with a tremendous year-on-year surge of 520%.






The retail sales of the Hongqi H7 and the H5 reached 1,405 units and 2,905 units last month, both completing their respective sales target ahead of schedule.

Hongqi's wholesales volume in November amounted to 4,504 units, among which the sales of the H7 and the H5 were 1,506 units and 2,998 units. The automaker received 4,389 units of orders last month including 1,391 H7s and 2,998 H5s.






As one of two sales drivers, the Hongqi H7 C-segment sedan was formally launched in 2013. The existing H7 up for sale is a facelift that hit the market in September last year. The Hongqi H5 B-segment sedan is the brand's first strategic model tailor-made for Chinese younger consumers. It formally went on sales at the Auto China 2018 in Beijing. 

It is reported that Hongqi is ambitious to fulfill an annual sales goal of 100,000 units in 2019. To achieve the target, the automaker will launch a SUV offensive next year by releasing such models as the Hongqi E-HS3, HS7 and HS5 in succession. 

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015453.html

*BYD PV sales in November climb 9% from year-ago period*

Monika From Gasgoo| December 07 , 2018

*



*

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)- *China-based automaker BYD Company Limited (BYD) sold 50,982 vehicles in November, which made its year-to-date (YTD) sales grow to 451,050 units, The PV sales in November reached 49,645 units, climbing 9% over a year earlier, according to the company's sales report released on December 6.

Last month, BYD sold 20,906 fuel-burning vehicles, among which 3,781 units were cars, 7,093 units were SUVs and 10,032 units were MPVs. For the first eleven months, the company saw its fossil fuel-powered vehicle sales aggregate 249,889 units. 

The NEV sales in November were 30,076 units. A total of 28,739 new energy PVs were delivered last month with a significant year-on-year (YoY) leap of 123%, of which the BEV sales and PHEV sales were 15,347 units and 13,392 units respectively. From January to November, BYD has already sold 201,161 NEVs in total.With regard to the Nov. sales of each model, the sales of the all-new BYD Tang SUV amounted to 10,152 units, surpassing 10,000 units for four straight months. The sales of the BYD Song MAX MPV reached 10,032 units, surpassing 10,000 units for the 13th month in a row. The BYD Song MAX DM made its debut at the Auto Guangzhou 2018, which attracted a lot of attention on spot.

Besides, the all-new BYD Song compact SUV and the Yuan EV360 had monthly sales of 7,656 units and 6,188 units respectively. The sales of the BYD Qin family totaled 7,456 units in November.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*All-new BYD Tang EV rolls off production line, expected to go on sale in December*

Molly From Gasgoo| December 10 , 2018

*



*

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* The all-new BYD Tang EV, which was unveiled in June this year, has already rolled off the production line, according to local media. The new model's presale started at the Auto Guangzhou 2018 with price ranging from RMB260,000 to RMB360,000 and is expected to formally hit the market in December.






The BYD Tang EV features the all-new matrix-type intake grille, which resembles the armor dressed on Terracotta Warriors. The L-shaped chrome trim on both sides of the front face is much bigger than that of the fuel-burning version.

The new model has the same design as the DM version in terms of side profile, adopting the “hidden” C-pillar and D-pillar. It is noteworthy that the EV will offer the Continental tires in the size of 265/40 R22 and six-piston calipers from Brembo. At the rear end, the integrated LED source is still used for taillights.






The cleaner interior design looks similar to the Tang DM. Retaining the 2-3-2 seat arrangement, the Tang EV is still fitted with a rotatable screen on the center console and a full liquid crystal instrument panel. Moreover, the ball-shaped electronic gear lever is different from the DM version.

The new EV model is said to provide three variants based on battery range—the Tang EV500, the EV550 and the EV600. The version rolling off the production line is the Tang EV600. *Powering the vehicle will be a permanent magnet synchronous generator that churns out a maximum power of 180kW, which provides the vehicle with a range up to 600km. *

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015457.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Western China's first unmanned bus in trial operations*
By Wei Lynn Tang, Li Yang
2018-12-12 08:04 GMT+8





A 14-seater new energy, unmanned bus struts its way just outside the headquarters of Sichuan Bus Manufacturing Co., Ltd – the manufacturer of the vehicle – in suburban Chengdu.

According to Zhang Jiaqi, chief engineer at Emei Bus Research Institute (part of the bus manufacturer), this driverless vehicle is the first of this scale in Sichuan Province and in China's entire western region.

"It's currently still in [the] testing stage. We first aim for the bus to operate within fixed routes, closed parks and scenic spots. In about two to three years, hopefully it can be fully applied to the city's public transport system," Zhang told CGTN.





A 5.9-meter-long unmanned bus is in trial operations in Chengdu. /CGTN Photo​
The unmanned bus is 5.9 meters long, 2.1 meters wide and 2.7 meters high. It has a test speed of 20 kilometers per hour.

Zou Yingquan, associate professor of the Intelligent Research Team at Southwest Jiaotong University, said the most challenging part is the system's ability to cope with complex road conditions and emergencies.

"For example, breaking into pedestrians or animals coming from the side. The other challenge is when there is water on the road or obstacles such as well covers," added Zou, who is in charge of the intelligent control system of the unmanned bus.

But Zou insists that this is more of an experiential journey for the public, which will encourage experts to discover and produce new driverless technologies in the process.



The unmanned bus' intelligent control system is developed by the Intelligent Control Research Team at Southwest Jiaotong University. /CGTN Photo

When it comes to the driverless bus technology used, Zou cited China's Beidou system for accurate positioning – to the centimeter level. Meanwhile, he said the vehicle's brake and steering control system is independently developed.

The unmanned bus is designed by the School of Architecture & Design of Southwest Jiaotong University.

The school's R&D professor, Huang Tao, said the idea initially came about to develop transportation with sustainable development in the city.

"Public transport, new energy, automated intelligence. We hope these advantages will be reflected in our unmanned bus," Huang said.





The unmanned bus is designed by the School of Architecture & Design at Southwest Jiaotong University. /CGTN Photo​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Proton-Geely partnership takes to road with launch of SUV in Malaysia*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-13 00:40:08|Editor: Yurou






Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad (R) and his wife Siti Hasmah Mohamad Ali pose for photos during the official launching ceremony of Proton's SUV X70 in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, Dec. 12, 2018. Malaysian national car manufacturer Proton and China's Geely have unveiled their first joint commercial product on Wednesday with the launch of the X70 sports utility vehicle (SUV). (Xinhua/Zhu Wei)

KUALA LUMPUR, Dec. 12 (Xinhua) -- Malaysian national car manufacturer Proton and China's Geely have unveiled their first joint commercial product on Wednesday with the launch of the X70 sports utility vehicle (SUV).

The X70 is the most anticipated SUV in Malaysian automotive history, with over 10,000 bookings received before its official launch.

The vehicle is the first joint product since Geely acquired 49.9 percent of Proton from Malaysia's leading conglomerate DRB-HICOM that owned 100 percent of Proton last year.

Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad, who was the guest of honor at the launch, said the vehicle represented a technological leap for the national car maker.

"The technology is fantastic. All the things that I never thought could be done before is now commonplace. When we introduced the first Proton and compare that with what we have now it seems like it was a bullock cart by comparison to the latest cars," he said.

The prime minister was impressed by the car, including its voice command features.

"I had my first taste of this car when it was first introduced to me. This car talks back to you. You can ask in simple English and I hope later on in simple Malay, what you want and the car will do exactly what you want," he said.

Mahathir added that the launch of the X70 would help rejuvenate Proton and help the company recover from the hard times it had faced recently.

"We have seen Proton make a recovery and this recovery will be enhanced by the latest model of Proton, the X70. This is the first car of its design and specification from Proton and I am quite sure it is going to be well received by the public in Malaysia."

Based on Geely's popular SUV model Boyue, designers from Proton have infused some unique Malaysian elements into the car.

Mahathir said he hopes Proton will come out with a 100 percent Malaysian car in the future with the support from Geely.

According to Proton, both companies had collaborated on multiple levels, including the cross deployment of staff in China and Malaysia, and testing in the Malaysian climate, and the collaboration between local and international vendors.

The company said significant investments were made to its network for the arrival of the Proton X70, including a network expansion plan to start Proton outlets and offering incentives for existing dealers to upgrade their facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*First 100 Chinese electric buses presented in Chile*
New China TV
Published on Dec 13, 2018

President Pinera presents first 100 Chinese electric buses for the transportation system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *First 100 Chinese electric buses presented in Chile*
> New China TV
> Published on Dec 13, 2018
> 
> President Pinera presents first 100 Chinese electric buses for the transportation system.



*Chile officially unveils first 100 Chinese-made electric buses*

2018-12-14 13:26:31 Xinhua Editor : Jing Yuxin

Chilean President Sebastian Pinera on Thursday unveiled the first 100 Chinese-made electric buses to join the capital Santiago's mass transit system.

"We are going to achieve something that a short time ago seemed impossible: Santiago is very soon going to be -- after Chinese cities -- the city with the most electric buses in the world," Pinera said.

The move "clearly defines the route, the road map and the future we want for our public transportation system," he added.

During the official launch, Pinera was among the first to ride aboard the fully electric buses manufactured by BYD, a leading Chinese maker of electric vehicles.

BYD's electric buses took a month and a half to reach Chile's port of San Antonio from Shanghai, China. The 30-seat vehicle can accommodate up to 80 commuters, and are equipped with modern conveniences, such as USB ports.

More importantly, the buses are "practically nonpolluting and don't emit CO2 (carbon dioxide) or other types of greenhouse gases, because they don't have internal combustion engines," said Pinera.

Chinese-made electric buses have been running on the streets of Santiago for a few months as part of a pilot program, and are graded at 6.3 on a scale of 7, according to Chile's Metropolitan Public Transport Board.

The electric buses are part of the country's "Third Millennium Transport" project, which aims to make a qualitative leap in mass transit serving the capital and other cities to improve quality of life and sustainability.

With the new buses running into service on Dec. 15, a second batch of 100 buses are on their way and expected to join the fleet in January.

The units will make an estimated 240,000 weekly trips and benefit 12 districts, Pinera said.

The unveiling ceremony, which took place at the city's O'Higgins Park, was attended by Transportation and Telecommunications Minister Gloria Hutt, Economy, Promotion and Tourism Minister Jose Ramon Valente, and Energy Minister Susana Jimenez.

Also present at the ceremony was China's ambassador to Chile Xu Bu and representatives of BYD, Chilean transport company Metbus, and Italian electricity company ENEL.

BYD's country manager in Chile, Tamara Berrios, told Xinhua the company is a global leader in making and selling electric vehicles.

Contributing to the metropolitan transit fleet "is a big milestone," she said, adding "we hope next year we'll have an additional 200 buses joining the system."

"China is a great supplier and a great market, and in both aspects is of great importance for any counterpart, especially for a small market like ours," Hutt told Xinhua.

Chile has developed a good relationship with China, she noted.

"What we now want is to maintain it, because these 200 buses need an entire support system that the same manufacturers provides," she said.

The buses will be incorporated into Transantiago, the transportation system that operates in the Chilean capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BAIC BluePark to set up new intelligent plant in Beijing to create high-end models*

Claire From Gasgoo| December 13 , 2018

*



*


*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* BAIC BluePark New Energy Technology Co.,Ltd (BAIC Bluepark) announced on December 13 that its board of directors agreed an application to build a new vehicle plant featuring intelligent manufacturing technologies at Beijing Economic Technological Development Area.

According to the announcement, the Beijing-based new plant has a planned yearly capacity of 120,000 vehicles in total, of which the first phase, involving an investment of RMB2.5 billion, will be allocated with annual capacity of 50,000 vehicles. 

The company regards the NEV as a future strategic direction for global automotive industries. For the first 11 months, China all-electric PV outputs and sales reached 806,600 units and 790,900 units, surging 50.3% and 55.66% respectively from the previous year, according to the data released by China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM).

During such fast-growing period, BAIC BluePark said it plans to roll out premium products to improve its brand value and competitiveness. Thus it is ready to construct the new plant armed with high-end technologies and manufacturing abilities to brace its premium product ambition.

BAIC BJEV, operated as BAIC Bluepark's subsidiary, currently has four production bases in China. The base located in Beijing's Caiyu Town is used for trial production. The other three bases in Laixi (a county-level city of Qingdao sub-provincial city, Shandong Province), Huanghua (a county-level city of Hebei Province) and Changshu of Jiangsu Province are designed to produce budget new energy PVs, affordable BEVs and medium-high level new energy PVs.

The data announced by the China Passenger Car Association (CPCA) show that BAIC BJEV's wholesale volume amounted to 18,315 units in November. By the end of November, it has sold around 128,400 vehicles this year with a year-on-year leap of 54%. 

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/new_energy/70015474.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*NIO ES6 hits market at NIO Day 2018, priced from RMB358,000 without subsidies*

Monika From Gasgoo| December 16 , 2018


*



*

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* The NIO ES6, the second model developed by Chinese EV startup NIO, officially hit the market at the NIO Day 2018 on December 15, which is priced from RMB358,000 to RMB548,000 without subsidies. Meanwhile, the price will be reduced by RMB100,000 if users decide to rent the battery pack, paying RMB1,660 per month for the rental.






The ES6 displays a close resemblance of the NIO ES8, while the more compact size and many nuances make it look somewhat sharper. There are 7 colors of car body offered to consumers, namely, sky blue, cloud white, stratosphere blue, mars red, misty green, star gray and deep black. Nebula violet, the NIO Color 2019, will be available for delivery at the same time. The new model is planned to be handed over from June next year.







The ES6 measures 4,850mm long and 1,965mm wide with a wheelbase length of 2,900mm, which offers a dynamic and comfortable mobile living space. The vehicle uses microfiber suede car roof for the first time. Featuring the three-spoke sports steering wheel and one-piece sports seat, it creates a driving space with enduring stamina, said the startup.






*The ES6 is the world's first SUV that uses an electric all-wheel driving system consisting of a PM motor and an IM Motor. *The 160kW PM motor is responsible for medium and low speed daily driving while 240kW induction motors offers great acceleration performance and high speed, producing up to 15,000 rpm per minute. With an optional new 84kWh LC battery pack,* the new SUV can show a NEDC-rated range up to 510km.* *It only takes 4.7 seconds for it to accelerate from 0 to 100 km/h.*






The ES6 is still equipped with the NOMI in-car AI system that brings music, services, software, and hardware together. 

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015480.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Geely's Flying Car Prepares to Land in US Next Year*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : DEC 17 2018/SOURCE : YICAI





Geely's Flying Car Prepares to Land in US Next Year​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 17 -- Chinese carmaker Geely Holding Group has revealed plans to launch its first flying car in the US next year through unit Terrafugia and has started accepting pre-orders.

Terrafugia has already successfully tested several prototype models, Hong Kong newspaper Ta Kung Pao reported Geely Senior Manager for Media Relations Gao Po as saying, adding that the Massachusetts-based unit aims to debut the world's first vertical take-off and landing flying car in 2023.

The subsidiary aims to achieve annual sales of 3 million vehicles by 2020, the report said, adding that a time frame for a China launch is still in the works.

The two-seater model named Transition uses a folding wing to switch between ground driving and air flight modes in less than one minute. A four-cylinder turbocharged petrol engine provides a 640-kilometer range and a top speed of 160 kilometers per hour. Transition requires a take-off distance of 425 meters.

The development of Transition has been a joint effort between personnel in the US and China, Gao added.

Founded in 2006 by five Massachusetts Institute of Technology graduates, Terrafugia was acquired by Geely in November last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Hongqi sets sales record*

Xinhua, December 16, 2018

Hongqi, a subsidiary of China's leading automaker FAW Group has sold a record 30,000 cars so far this year, the company announced Saturday.

The company sold 20,825 H5 models and 9,175 H7 models, surpassing the sales target the company set for this year, it said.

Hongqi, meaning "red flag," is China's iconic sedan brand. The brand was established in 1958 and has been used as the vehicle for parades at national celebrations. It debuted as a parade limousine at Tian'anmen Square during China's 10th National Day celebration in 1959.

However, its brand positioning, lack of new models and shops have led to lackluster sales in the private auto market.

In recent years, the company has increasingly explored the private car market by expanding its product portfolio and sales networks.

The company introduced several new models this year including the L5 sedan, a high-end SUV HS7, and its first electric SUV E-HS3 this year.

Hongqi has opened 90 dealerships across the country so far. The figure is expected to reach 170 by the end of 2020.

The company has set sales targets of 100,000 cars in 2020, then 300,000 in 2025 and 500,000 in 2035, according to Xu Liuping, FAW Group chairman.

Hongqi will launch 17 more new models including more electric vehicles and SUVs, Xu said.

Established in 1953 in the northeastern Chinese city of Changchun, FAW was the first automaker in China. In addition to Hongqi, it has other brands, including Jiefang and Besturn. It also has joint ventures with carmakers such as Volkswagen and Toyota.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2018-12/16/content_74281565.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

The thing that trolls regarding the Chinese automotive industries don't understand is that not very vehicle has to be a "success". Its all about the experienced gained from every venture, from the screw to the electrical system.


----------



## JSCh

17 Dec 2018 | 13:00 GMT
*China and Japan Push for a Global Charging Standard for EVs - IEEE Spectrum*
*CHAdeMO and the China Electricity Council invite other countries to join them in creating an open charging standard for electric vehicles*

By John Boyd

Two industry groups, Japan’s CHAdeMO and the China Electricity Council, which are the world’s strongest proponents of electric vehicles (EVs), announced in late August they would codevelop an ultrafast charging protocol for EVs. Now, the partners, under the supervision of both the Japanese and Chinese governments, are inviting other countries to join the endeavor. Their goal is to develop a global standard for all types of EVs by 2020.

CHAdeMO, a consortium of automotive, power generation, and IT companies (including Kia, Mitsubishi Motors, and Nissan), has the largest global installation of DC chargers for electric vehicles: 22,647 units operating in 71 countries as of September, according to the group’s own figures. This includes more than 2,900 in North America, and over 7,900 in Europe.

CHAdeMO’s Chinese counterpart, China Electricity Council (CEC), counts 270,000 chargers using its GB/T standard installed in China and India. Together, the two groups account for more than 90 percent of the installed EV fast charger market—that is, DC charging stations up to 120 kilowatts that connect directly to the battery.

Both organizations presently use their own charging standards, which share some common features such as the controller area network (or CAN bus), which is a standard for communications between electronic control units for features such as airbags, audio system, and the engine control system.

The new EV charger standard goes by the working name of ChaoJi. Makoto Yoshida, Secretary General of the CHAdeMO Association and general manager at Nissan, in a recent briefing for the foreign press in Tokyo, noted that “nothing is finalized” in the specifications drawn for it to date, and there is room for input from countries that join the endeavor.

Maximum power for the new standard is tentatively set at 900 kW (1,500 x 600 amperes) to meet the needs of high-powered batteries of the future. This will be capable of charging large vehicles such as earth-moving equipment, buses, trucks, and helicopters at faster speeds. For example, whereas a 50-kW charger takes about 30 minutes to charge a 25 kilowatt-hour battery today, a 900-kW charger of the future could charge a 450-kWh battery in 30 minutes.

Before that happens, however, CHAdeMO intends to modify its specification for upcoming chargers to handle 350 kW and 500 kW-plus in the new ChaoJi standard. It will also require manufacturers to include a new connector design and liquid cooling cables.

Society of Automotive Engineers could pose a long-term threat. Named Combined Charging System (CCS), it is backed by BMW, Ford, General Motors, VW, and others. It comes in two flavors that combine AC and DC charging in a single connector and are dubbed Combo 1 and Combo 2. Combo 1 uses a single-phase connector for AC and is used in North America. Combo 2 is found elsewhere and employs both single-phase and three-phase connections for AC. Although CCS came late to the charger party in 2014 (five years after CHAdeMO's debut) its take-up is reportedly growing fast.

A fourth proprietary standard, devised by Tesla, is also gaining ground. The Tesla Supercharger system provides three charging speeds: trickle (120 volts/15–20 A), medium (240 V/80 A), and fast (480 V/300 A) providing driving ranges from 3 to 273 kilometers per hour of charging.

The confusion caused by incompatible charger standards is only one of the obstacles preventing a faster adoption of EVs. Other hurdles include high price, limited charging infrastructure, driving range anxiety, and slow charging time.

Should CHAdeMO and CEC gain the support of third countries to create an industry-wide standard for ultrafast charging, it could eliminate some of these hurdles.

But the introduction of a third standard in addition to the existing CHAdeMO and CCS standards will likely pose a major headache for hardware developers, says Kouhei Sagawa, an assistant professor in electrical engineering at Tokai University, in Tokyo. “This will lead to an increase in the development period and in the cost,” he says.

Sagawa, who entered academia after working on the development of electric vehicles for Subaru, points out that auto manufacturers need to change the electrical design of their cars for each new standard, swap out hardware mountings, and test electromagnetic compatibility, among other tasks.

To reduce the burden for manufacturers and enable a smooth deployment of the new charging infrastructure, Sagawa says the new standard should maintain a close affinity with the existing standards. In addition, the EV industry should develop new technologies such as semi-automatic and automatic methods of connecting vehicles to chargers. And since higher currents will be used, they must also reconsider cable sizes.

Meanwhile, CHAdeMO and CEC are pushing ahead with their efforts. Yoshida says the two organizations have approached several countries about joining them, including Australia, Chile, Germany, India, South Korea, and the ASEAN countries.

He added that, provided there is agreement on backward compatibility with existing CHAdeMO standards in the United States and Europe, and the CAN bus remains in place, “We welcome countries who are interested to participate in developing the standard.”

Just how many countries take up that invitation will likely determine whether the new effort creates a truly global standard or merely adds to the present confusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Two industry groups, Japan’s CHAdeMO and the China Electricity Council, which are the world’s strongest proponents of electric vehicles (EVs), announced in late August they would codevelop an ultrafast charging protocol for EVs. Now, the partners, under the supervision of both the Japanese and Chinese governments, are inviting other countries to join the endeavor. Their goal is to develop a global standard for all types of EVs by 2020.



That's a great partnership. If the two neighbours can write down and dominate the EV standards, there will be billions of dollars of profit from it. 

Would like to see more of such cooperation between China and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's petaflop supercomputer help improve vehicle R&D quality*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-19 13:36:20|Editor: Yang Yi




TIANJIN, Dec. 19 (Xinhua) -- A supercomputer-based simulation platform for the research and development of vehicles has been launched in the National Supercomputer Center in north China's Tianjin.

Supported by China's first petaflop supercomputer the Tianhe-1, the platform can help researchers and engineers develop key components of vehicles, said Meng Xiangfei, head of the center's applied research and development department.

A car is composed of thousands of parts and fittings. A computer simulation can complete around 80 percent of the work in design and research of automobiles, he said.

International automakers like BMW, Volkswagen, and General Motors have founded their own supercomputer-based simulation platforms.

Meng said the center has established cooperative relations with automakers and institutions such as China Automotive Technology and Research Center Co. Ltd., Foton Motor Group and Tianjin FAW.

The Tianhe-1 supercomputer can complete an average of 1,400 online tasks on a daily basis, such as supercomputing for visual analysis and processing.

Meng said Tianjin FAW was the first to try the platform, which has optimized the company's research and development process for two types of its self-designed cars. Using the supercomputer, the company shortened its research time by 80 percent, saving more than 7 million yuan (around 1 million U.S. dollars) in costs.

The Tianhe-1, unveiled in 2010, is capable of at least 1 quadrillion calculations per second. It has served in a number of fields including digital mining research and development, animation, online finance, and big data, as well as e-governance of the Binhai New Area in Tianjin.

The National Supercomputer Center has completed the development of China's new-generation exascale supercomputer the Tianhe-3. The final version of the Tianhe-3 will be operational by 2020 when it is expected to be 200 times faster and have 100 times more storage capacity than the Tianhe-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

this is CHINA Geely typical brand symbol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> this is CHINA Geely typical brand symbol



Their latest SUV Binyue looks very elegant and sporty with a load of safety specs





















https://binyue.geely.com/zh-CN/binyue

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

TaiShang said:


> Their latest SUV Binyue looks very elegant and sporty with a load of safety specs
> 
> View attachment 527748
> 
> 
> View attachment 527749
> 
> 
> View attachment 527750
> 
> 
> View attachment 527751
> 
> 
> https://binyue.geely.com/zh-CN/binyue


This model of Geely has new brand symbol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Methanol-using taxis hit the street in Xi'an*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-20 23:33:50|Editor: yan




XI'AN, Dec. 20 (Xinhua) -- Sixty methanol-fueled taxis were put on the road in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Thursday.

Methanol is widely considered a clean fuel for engines.

Xi'an has long suffered from smog, and the city has been making efforts to reduce emissions in recent years.

"Methanol-fueled taxis are going to ease gas shortages in the winter, and will also be crucial for the reduction of emissions in the city," said Qiang Xiao'an, deputy mayor of Xi'an.

Xi'an has unveiled a series of policies and measures, such as subsidies for methanol cars, allowing methanol-fueled vehicles to use bus lanes, and freeing methanol-fueled cars from traffic restrictions.

Related industries and services for methanol-fueled vehicles, such as financing, insurance, lease, logistics, after-sale services and second-hand trading are being created.

Qiang said 15 methanol stations had been completed so far. Xi'an plans to put 10,000 methanol-fueled taxis in the city and build 45 methanol stations next year.

"Coal-rich provinces such as Shaanxi, Shanxi and Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region can produce methanol from coal. It is clean and efficient, and will also safeguard the energy security of the country," said Ni Weidou, an energy specialist with the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Sinotruk powers up, exporting its quality products globally*
By SONG MENGXING | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-21 09:53
















An advertisement for Sinotruk of China National Heavy Duty Truck Group Co., Ltd. (CNHTC) is seen during an exhibition in Jinan city, East China's Shandong province, Dec 6, 2004. [Photo/IC]

China National Heavy Duty Truck Group aims to build its brand into a world-class one abreast of thriving international companies such as Daimler, Benz and Volvo, according to Tan Xuguang, the group's chairman.

He made the remarks at the 2019 business conference of the group, also known as Sinotruk, which was held on Tuesday in Jinan, capital city of Shandong province in East China.

Tan took over the position of Sinotruk's chairman on Sept 1 when he was also the chairman of Shandong Heavy Industry Group.

It signified that the strategic cooperation between the two companies, based in Shandong, had marched into a new stage.

The cooperation aims to promote innovative development of equipment manufacturing in Shandong, Tan said.

According to him, integration of the global commercial vehicle industry has basically completed. Daimler, Volvo and Volkswagen all boast several brands and Chinese companies will participate in global competition and also resource integration.

He said the amount of exports is not the standard for a world-class brand, but there is instead clients' recognition of the brand. When Sinotruk's vehicles are sold in the European market and have the same popularity as those of Daimler, it can be called a world-class brand, Tan said.

Sinotruk wants to build itself into a research and development and manufacturing powerhouse for heavy, medium and light commercial vehicles. The company said it has the resources for producing the whole series of commercial vehicles.

Tan said the group has exported 36,300 complete vehicles this year, accounting for about half of all heavy trucks exported by China. It has ranked first in terms of exports in the domestic heavy truck industry for 14 years.

A decade ago, the group exported 10,000 annually.

It aims to increase the exports of its whole series of commercial vehicles to 50,000 next year, Tan said, adding the company must export middle and high-level products to compete in European and North American markets.

Sinotruk cooperated with German MAN Truck and Bus a decade ago and brought in complete vehicle manufacturing technology, especially technologies related to two types of advanced engines.

It has made efforts to develop light trucks for seven years and moved onto the fast track. About 134,000 such vehicles are estimated to be sold this year and they have a huge market in China, Tan said.

In China, heavy trucks are a specialty of Sinotruk which has built good distribution and service networks and a marketing team. It also boasts a global service system that provides an excellent guarantee for its products.

Sinotruk took the opportunity of the Belt and Road Initiative in recent years to expand abroad and cooperated with countries and regions involved in the initiative in international trade and related industries.

Based on the principle of mutual benefit and win-win, it realized local production in the countries and regions by exporting capital and technology. Under the initiative, Sinotruk is in steps expediting its expansion abroad by way of investment, joint venture cooperation and mergers and acquisitions－establishing manufacturing centers overseas and realizing localization of production and sales.

Among the countries involved in the initiative, the company plans to develop in Mongolia, Malaysia, Myanmar, Thailand, Vietnam, the Philippines, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt, India, Pakistan, Kazakhstan and Russia.

It signed a strategic cooperation agreement with a large company in Nigeria in May 2014 to jointly set up a plant for production and sales of Sinotruk heavy trucks. The general assembly shop of the joint venture saw its 1,000th HOWO motor tractor finished on Dec 14, 2017.

Pakistan is an important country involved in the Belt and Road Initiative and has taken the lead in launching development of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. Sinotruk has helped the development and promoted cooperation in the heavy truck industry between China and Pakistan.

The company set up 73 overseas representative offices and distribution service organizations in more than 60 countries and developed 106 initial distributors, 100 service branches and 110 fittings branches.

The company founded eight overseas cooperative manufacturing plants and in 11 countries and regions it built 16 central fitting warehouses with partners.

The facilities cover Africa, the Middle East, Central and South America, Central Asia, Russia and Southeast Asia.

Sinotruk has been an export brand recommended by the China Chamber of Commerce for Import and Export of Machinery and Electronic Products and fostered as a priority by Shandong province for several years.

Executives at the company said that with increasing exports, the brand has become recognized and liked by consumers in many countries and regions.

Its products sell well in several countries in Africa and Southeast Asia and its heavy trucks that meet certain emission standards have entered Australia and New Zealand.

Sinotruk also introduced its products to Ireland and became the first Chinese truck brand that entered the Western Europe market.

Sinotruk has also formulated measures to adjust to foreign culture and legal systems.

It will continue to invest in R&D of lightweight products to meet the requirements of road traffic laws and regulations in Southeast Asia, South Asia and Central America.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*GAC NE Concludes NEV Plant Project Phase One; Cars to Hit Market by May*
LI SUWAN
DATE : DEC 24 2018/SOURCE : YICAI





GAC NE Concludes NEV Plant Project Phase One; Cars to Hit Market by May​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 24 -- Carmaker GAC Group's electric car unit GAC New Energy Automobile has finished the first phase of its new energy vehicle plant project, which will produce customized cars.

The complex in the company's home of Guangzhou, which started construction in September last year, comes at a total price tag of CNY4.7 billion (USD681.2 million) and a planned annual output of 400,000 vehicles. The first phase will achieve a yearly production of 200,000 autos.

The firm will release at least two NEV models per year per the plan, said Gu Huinan, GAC NE's general manager. "We will keep updating the platform and technologies to become the industry leader in three to five years," he added.

The first product will be the Aion S electric sedan, which staged its debut at the 2018 Auto Guangzhou last month. The company will produce its first vehicles in April and sell them in May.

The new plant will support customization with broad interaction. Customers can order using an app, and choose their car's color, interior and the level of smart driving. They can also keep tabs om the production process through the app. The new factory will also begin L4-class (second-highest level after full self-driving) autonomous driving demonstrations in future.

The facility extensively applies big data and artificial intelligence, and is leading the transformation in carmaking, Gu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's 1st intelligent expressway to be completed in 2022*
New China TV
Published on Dec 25, 2018

How intelligent can an expressway be? Click to get a sneak peek of the China's future expressway that supports autonomous driving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*First Geely-backed UK-born while China-made TX5 taxi rolls off production line in Zhejiang*

Monika From Gasgoo| December 28 , 2018


*



*

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* Zhejiang Yinglun Automobile Co., Ltd (Zhejiang Yinglun), one of subsidiaries of Zhejiang Geely Holding Group (Geely Holding), saw its first new energy complete vehicle TX5 come off the production line on December 25, according to local media.

*The NEV plant, located in Yiwu, Zhejiang Province, is invested by Zhejiang Yinglun. Involving a total investment of RMB7.2 billion, the program is designed to locally produce the UK-born TX5 new energy taxi that carries Geely's NEV powertrain. *Two platforms weighing 2.5 tons and 3.5 tons respectively are created to manufacture 6 series of the TX5 model in total, including new energy PVs, new energy logistics vehicles and pickups, etc., with a planned annual capacity of 10,000 vehicles.

In February 2013, Geely Holding bought London Taxi Company, the UK-based manufacturer of London's municipal cabs. In March 2017, the first TX5 taxi rolled off the production line at the Ansty Park plant in Coventry after Geely launched the prototype in U.K. in 2015. It is reported that the Coventry-based plant focuses on developing zero-emission and ultra-low-emission taxis for London as well as zero-emission electric commercial vehicles featuring lightweight technologies.

The TX5 is a PHEV model that adopts a brand-new aluminum body to reduce the vehicle weight. Offering a comfortable seating room, the taxi can hold up to 6 passengers.

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015525.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Update: delivery volume of mainstream Chinese EV startups in 2018*

Monika From Gasgoo| December 29 , 2018


*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* Delivery process and volume are important facts to evaluate startups development situation. Gasgoo hereby summarizes the delivery volumes announced by corresponding China-based startups, while some of them only disclosed an expected number or have not generated any actual data since products hit the market rather late.






*NIO*

*



*

At the NIO Day 2019 held on December 15, Li Bin, the founder, chairman and CEO of NIO, announced that NIO’s delivery volume has reached 9,727 units after its 10,000th NIO ES8 rolled off the production line on November 27. Thus, it is almost settled that the startup’s annual delivery volume exceed 10,000 units in 2018.

According to NIO, a total of 3,089 ES8s was delivered from October 18 to December 18.

*YUDO AUTO*

*



*

Although YUDO AUTO is less well-known than NIO, WM Motor and XPENG Motor, it is the earliest EV startup in China that achieved volume delivery. By the end of December 12, the automaker has delivered over 9,300 π1s and π3s.

*Sitech*

*



*

On December 27, Sitech witnessed its 4,000th DEV1 roll off production line in FAW Car's assembly plant located in Changchun only 57 days after the first complete vehicle coming to the world. By the end of December 24, the startup has handed over more than 3,000 vehicles.

In 2019, Sitech plans to greatly increase the annual delivery target to 40,000 units.

*WM Motor*

*



*

WM Motor officially initiated the EX5 volume delivery on September 28. By the end of November, the startup has delivered vehicles across 18 cities in China and set up 39 sales and service outlets in 26 cities.

However, the company is unable to complete the delivery target of 10,000 units this year due to the extreme complexity of delivery process, said Freeman Shen, founder, chairman and CEO of WM Motor, when he was interviewed.

*Hozon Auto*

*



*

The NETA N01, hitting the market on November 26, was previously used as official vehicles for the government of Tongxiang, a county-level city in Zhejiang Province. Currently, its order volume has surpassed 50,000 units.

The total delivery volume of the NETA N01 is predicted to reach around 1,200 units limited by the insufficient power battery supply.

*XPENG Motors*

*



*

XPENG Motors officially launched its first mass-produced model—the G3 into market on December 12 and 24 XPENG G3s were handed over to consumers at the same time.

He Xiaopeng, chairman of XPENG Motors, stated that a scale delivery will be conducted at a high speed from March 2019 after ramping up the capacity from December to the Spring Festival. To ensure the punctual delivery, the startup is ready to open 15 direct-sale stores in some so-called first-tier and second-tier cities like Beijing, Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Hangzhou before Spring Festival. Meanwhile, 70 offline direct-sales stores are planned to be put into operation in 30 Chinese cities in 2019. 

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/new_energy/70015531.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

one more company joining baidu's apollo

-------------------------------------------------
theverge.com
*Robot delivery startup Udelv partners with Walmart and Baidu*
Andrew J. Hawkins@andyjayhawk
3 minutes
Udelv, a self-driving delivery startup, announced that it was teaming up with Walmart to pilot an autonomous grocery delivery service. The Burlingame, California-based company said it was also partnering with Baidu to pilot the Chinese search giant’s latest autonomous driving open platform, Apollo 3.5.

It’s the latest in a series of announcements centered on the use of autonomous vehicles in last-mile delivery scenarios, underscoring a core truth about the future: it’s risky to put human passengers in robot vehicles, but it’s much less risky to put groceries and Amazon packages in them.

Udelv has been using its fleet of autonomous vans to test grocery delivery with a variety of food markets. Last year, the startup signed a deal to supply Oklahoma City’s largest grocery chain with self-driving vehicles. Previously, the company’s bright orange vans were delivering groceries for the high-end Draeger’s Market chain in the Bay Area city of San Mateo. Udelv said it has completed 1,200 deliveries, and it says it will deliver up to 100 autonomous vans to customers in 2019.





Udelv is also releasing its second-generation delivery vehicle, the Newton, following months of “close collaboration” between the startup and Baidu, the Google of China. Launched in 2017, Baidu’s Apollo project encompasses both hardware and software, providing partners with the tech and open-source code needed to help their own vehicles perceive obstacles, plan their routes, and otherwise move around our world.

Udelv isn’t the only company that’s thinking about how to combine the lucrative grocery delivery industry with self-driving cars. Online grocery shopping could grow five-fold over the next decade, with American consumers spending upward of $100 billion on food-at-home items by 2025, according to a recent report.

Ford recently announced it also was partnering with Walmart as well as Postmates in an autonomous delivery pilot. GM’s Cruise is teaming up with DoorDash in San Francisco. Self-driving startup AutoX is delivering groceries in its small fleet of retrofitted Lincoln MKZ vehicles in San Jose. And Nuro, a company founded in 2016 by two veterans of Google’s original self-driving team, is teaming up with supermarket giant Kroger to deliver groceries to residents in Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> one more company joining baidu's apollo
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> theverge.com
> *Robot delivery startup Udelv partners with Walmart and Baidu*
> Andrew J. Hawkins@andyjayhawk
> 3 minutes
> Udelv, a self-driving delivery startup, announced that it was teaming up with Walmart to pilot an autonomous grocery delivery service. The Burlingame, California-based company said it was also partnering with Baidu to pilot the Chinese search giant’s latest autonomous driving open platform, Apollo 3.5.
> 
> It’s the latest in a series of announcements centered on the use of autonomous vehicles in last-mile delivery scenarios, underscoring a core truth about the future: it’s risky to put human passengers in robot vehicles, but it’s much less risky to put groceries and Amazon packages in them.
> 
> Udelv has been using its fleet of autonomous vans to test grocery delivery with a variety of food markets. Last year, the startup signed a deal to supply Oklahoma City’s largest grocery chain with self-driving vehicles. Previously, the company’s bright orange vans were delivering groceries for the high-end Draeger’s Market chain in the Bay Area city of San Mateo. Udelv said it has completed 1,200 deliveries, and it says it will deliver up to 100 autonomous vans to customers in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Udelv is also releasing its second-generation delivery vehicle, the Newton, following months of “close collaboration” between the startup and Baidu, the Google of China. Launched in 2017, Baidu’s Apollo project encompasses both hardware and software, providing partners with the tech and open-source code needed to help their own vehicles perceive obstacles, plan their routes, and otherwise move around our world.
> 
> Udelv isn’t the only company that’s thinking about how to combine the lucrative grocery delivery industry with self-driving cars. Online grocery shopping could grow five-fold over the next decade, with American consumers spending upward of $100 billion on food-at-home items by 2025, according to a recent report.
> 
> Ford recently announced it also was partnering with Walmart as well as Postmates in an autonomous delivery pilot. GM’s Cruise is teaming up with DoorDash in San Francisco. Self-driving startup AutoX is delivering groceries in its small fleet of retrofitted Lincoln MKZ vehicles in San Jose. And Nuro, a company founded in 2016 by two veterans of Google’s original self-driving team, is teaming up with supermarket giant Kroger to deliver groceries to residents in Arizona.



Government must make it mandatory for manufacturers in China to add Baidu Car as an option for the customers to choose from. It should not allow the duopoly of android and apple car.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> Government must make it mandatory for manufacturers in China to add Baidu Car as an option for the customers to choose from. It should not allow the duopoly of android and apple car.


don't need to do that. in-car OS in china is already dominated by baidu's duerOS, aliOS and few other smaller chinese players

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> don't need to do that. in-car OS in china is already dominated by baidu's duerOS, aliOS and few other smaller chinese players



I did not know it. If so, that's great because, China being the largest auto marker in the world, there is huge money to be made there. It would be stupid if Baidu etc missed on that.



***

*Chery vehicle sales hit record high of 752,759 units in 2018*

Molly From Gasgoo| January 09 , 2019

*



*


*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* Chery Holding announced that its vehicle sales hit a record high of *752,759 units in 2018, rising 11% from the previous year.*

Its full-year *vehicle export volume jumped 18% year on year to 126,993 units*, retaining its crown by annual PV export volume in China for 16 consecutive years. In addition, the automaker saw its NEV sales in 2018 skyrocket 146% over a year ago to 90,537 units.

Last year, Chery rolled out a series of new models into market, including the Tiggo 8, Arrizo GX, the Jetour X 70, the new Tiggo 5x and the Tiggo 3xe, etc. Thanks to the injection of new products, the automaker gained positive increase amid an overall sales downturn nationwide.

The sales of the Tiggo 8 showed month-by-month growth for 6 straight months. The Jetour X70, the first model under Jetour, a new product series launched in early 2018, had cumulative sales exceeding 40,000 units after it went on sales in last August. The presale of the Jetour X90 has started on January 7 and the new model will officially hit the market on January 14 with an annual sales target of 150,000 units.

Aside from the sales growth, the company also made many other achievements last year. For instance, the first 1.6T GDI engine of Chery’s third-generation engine series has been put into production in 2018. Chery New Energy has been granted NEV production qualification from both the MIIT and the NDRC. Moreover, the construction of its R&D center located in Europe was completed in last October, further maturing Chery’s global development system. 

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015555.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

TaiShang said:


> I did not know it. If so, that's great because, China being the largest auto marker in the world, there is huge money to be made there. It would be stupid if Baidu etc missed on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *Chery vehicle sales hit record high of 752,759 units in 2018*
> 
> Molly From Gasgoo| January 09 , 2019
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* Chery Holding announced that its vehicle sales hit a record high of *752,759 units in 2018, rising 11% from the previous year.*
> 
> Its full-year *vehicle export volume jumped 18% year on year to 126,993 units*, retaining its crown by annual PV export volume in China for 16 consecutive years. In addition, the automaker saw its NEV sales in 2018 skyrocket 146% over a year ago to 90,537 units.
> 
> Last year, Chery rolled out a series of new models into market, including the Tiggo 8, Arrizo GX, the Jetour X 70, the new Tiggo 5x and the Tiggo 3xe, etc. Thanks to the injection of new products, the automaker gained positive increase amid an overall sales downturn nationwide.
> 
> The sales of the Tiggo 8 showed month-by-month growth for 6 straight months. The Jetour X70, the first model under Jetour, a new product series launched in early 2018, had cumulative sales exceeding 40,000 units after it went on sales in last August. The presale of the Jetour X90 has started on January 7 and the new model will officially hit the market on January 14 with an annual sales target of 150,000 units.
> 
> Aside from the sales growth, the company also made many other achievements last year. For instance, the first 1.6T GDI engine of Chery’s third-generation engine series has been put into production in 2018. Chery New Energy has been granted NEV production qualification from both the MIIT and the NDRC. Moreover, the construction of its R&D center located in Europe was completed in last October, further maturing Chery’s global development system.
> 
> http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015555.html





They make driveable chevy's for China? In the West they earned a reputation of always in the repair shop. Maybe Chevy does not charge 2000 yuan for a 4 ounce piece of plastic like they do in the West. In the West, they sell the autos cheap, so they know someone will be spending twice as much on auto repairs. It is a racket. If the Chinese want a foreign auto, buy Toyota 

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-n...ost-and-least-reliable-car-manufacturers-2018

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/best-cars-for-reliability-and-low-cost-repairs/

https://www.designnews.com/automotive-0/10-least-reliable-automotive-brands

https://www.forbes.com/sites/niallm...cheapest-repair-costs-in-the-u-s-infographic/


----------



## TaiShang

zectech said:


> If the Chinese want a foreign auto, buy Toyota



*China sales summary of top 4 Japanese automakers in 2018*

Monika From Gasgoo| January 09 , 2019

*



*


*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* In 2018, Nissan became the champion Japanese automaker by annual sales gaining a slight year-on-year (YoY) growth. *Toyota achieved double-digit growth in both 2018 sales and December sales, boasting the most stable and vigorous increase.* However, Mazda was not that lucky. It was the only one among four carmakers tabulated here who faced negative growth in both annual sales and December sales.






*Nissan*

*



*

Nissan' China sales showed a YoY decline of 4.4% in December, while its full-year sales still grew 2.9% over a year ago to 1,563,986 units, making Nissan the champion among all Japanese automakers in terms of their China sales in 2018.

Both PV unit and light CV unit achieved positive sales growth last year. The PV unit, including Dongfeng Nissan and Dongfeng Venucia, sold 1,301,077 vehicles throughout 2018 with a YoY increase of 2.8%. Yet, the PV sales in December slid 6.9% compared with the same period a year ago.

Nissan's SUV sales in China edged up 3.3% YoY in December and climbed 15.2% for entire 2018. The Dec. sales of the Sylphy, the X-TRAIL, the Qashqai and the Murano all presented double-digit YoY growth with 60,833 units, 21,290 units, 17,577 units and 3,547 units sold respectively.

The sales mainstays for Dongfeng Venucia in December were the all-new Venucia D60, the T70 and the T90, whose respective sales amounted to 5,762 units, 2,987 units and 1,559 units.

The CV unit consisting of Dongfeng Automobile Co., Ltd. and Zhengzhou Nissan sold a total of 216,969 vehicles in 2018 with a YoY growth of 5.4%. 

*Toyota*

*



*

The runner-up Toyota attained a YoY growth of 14.3% in full-year China sales. Unlike Nissan, who saw an evident gap between its yearly growth and monthly growth, Toyota's December sales in this country showed a YoY increase of 14.7%, basically the same as its annual change.

The blooming sales performance for Toyota should be attributed to the propulsion caused by such new models as the eighth-generation Camry, the C-HR and the IZOA and China's tariff slash that greatly boots Lexus's performance.

Both two joint ventures gained positive increase last year. GAC Toyota delivered 580,337 vehicles throughout 2018 with a YoY surge of 31.8%. FAW Toyota saw its 2018 sales edge up 2.0% to 720,306 units.

Premium car brand Lexus witnessed its annual sales in China jump 20.8%, for the first time exceeding 160,000 units. 

*Honda*

*



*

Honda's China sales in 2018 were 1,432,291 units, edging down 0.6% from the year-ago period. GAC Honda achieved a tiny YoY growth of 0.6% with 735,276 vehicles delivered from January to December, while Dongfeng Honda, with 697,015 vehicles handed over last year, encountered a YoY drop of 4.1%.

The Japanese automaker reaped a good end in 2018. Last month, Honda's China deliveries reached a new high of 191,907 units, leaping 33.8% from the previous year. GAC Honda and Dongfeng Honda saw their Dec. sales significantly rose 26% and 40.6% respectively to 84,551 units and 107,356 units.

A total of 7 models, including the Civic, the XR-V, the CR-V, the Accord, the Vezel, the Fit and the Crider, all had respective sales exceeding 100,000 units on an annual basis. Especially, the Civic becomes Honda's first model whose full-year sales in China surpass 200,000 units.

Models featuring the SPORT HYBRID i-MMD (Intelligent Multi Mode Drive) are rather popular among Chinese consumers. For instance, the yearly sales of the CR-V HYBRID reached 26,360 units, making up around 20% of the CR-V's 2018 sales. 

*Mazda*

*



*

Mazda Motor (China) Co., Ltd. announced that its annual sales in 2018 declined 12% YoY to 272,322 units. Two Sino-Japanese joint ventures—FAW Mazda and Changan Mazda sold 108,970 units and 163,352 units throughout 2018, dropping 12.3% and 11.8% over a year ago. 

In December, the Japanese automaker's sales in China reached 20,546 units, slumping 37.8% over the previous year. According the sales data compiled by Gasgoo, by the end of December, 2018, Mazda has suffered YoY drop in monthly sales for eight consecutive months in the world's largest auto market. However, thanks to the growing performance from January to April, the automaker's year-to-date (YTD) sales presented positive growth for first eight months in 2018. 

Nobuhiko Watabe, chairman of Mazda Motor (China) Co., Ltd., said that Mazda has seen its total sales in China exceed 3 million units. Meanwhile, the cumulative sales of Mazda's vehicle carrying SkyActive Technology surpassed 1 million units in May, 2018.

***

Japanese automakers' market is growing, but too slowly, in my opinion.

Japanese automakers need to cater more directly to China's market demands. Honda, for instance, recently unveiled a China-only SUV model. 

Without localization, they will be easy targets for well-entrenched ones, especially German brands.

A final note, if Subaru decides to manufacture in China, their SUVs have a great chance to sweep the flour with the likes of tin-foil Buicks or Cadillacs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Powered by the state, China takes charge of electric buses, with Shenzhen taking the lead*

With world’s first all-electric public transport network, technology hub Shenzhen has taken pole position in a nationwide drive towards green development
Shanghai is not far behind, expects its own electric fleet to be on the road in 2020, two years ahead of schedule
BY ZIGOR ALDAMA
18 JAN 2019



A worker uses dry ice to wash the buses at the Shanghai Bashi Public Transportation’s second division depot in Baoshan, in China. Picture: Zigor Aldama

It’s 9pm when the first buses start arriving at the Shanghai Bashi Public Transportation depot. In the coming two hours, as they finish service around the city’s Baoshan district, almost 300 drivers will bring their vehicles in to be cleaned, maintained and parked for the night.

The queue to enter the security gate grows, but the employee in charge of the petrol pumps has little to do; he battles boredom with his phone while buses pass by. And his future employment prospects look even bleaker.

Two-hundred forty of the buses here, at Shanghai Bashi’s second-division depot, are fully electric, and it seems likely that, next year, no combustion engine will enter the premises at all. In an effort to curb pollution and noise, China’s most populous city expects the substitution of all traditional vehicles in its public transport system to be completed two years ahead of schedule.

That helps explain why the queue of buses has moved on so swiftly to the washing tunnel.

_Continue->_ Powered by the state, China takes charge of electric buses, with Shenzhen taking the lead | Post Magazine | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD Song MAX BEV version said to hit market in 2019*

Monika From Gasgoo| January 17 , 2019


*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* The BYD Song MAX is an MPV model developed by Chinese automaker BYD that went on sales in the third quarter of 2017 and its PHEV version has already been launched last year. According to China's local media, the BEV version of the BYD Song MAX is expected to hit the market this year.






BYD Song MAX gasoline-powered version

As the photos taken by local media shows, the BEV version displays a striking resemblance to the gasoline-burning version, yet some nuances could be noticed at the front face. Featuring BYD's latest iconic “Dragon Face” design, the new model has a grille looking like a mouth agape, which is decorated with multi-banner chrome trims extending to the outline of headlights. It is noticeable that the grille features more segments separated by chrome trims than the existing gasoline-powered version, also carries slimmer fog lights.

As to the side profile, the upward-sloping lines are in tune with the floating roof. At the rear end, above a chrome trim that pierces into taillights on both sides is a logo of Chinese character “宋” (Song).

The BYD Song MAX BEV version measures 4,680mm long, 1,810mm wide and 1,680mm tall with a wheelbase spanning 2,785mm, the same as the gasoline version.

Such facilities as the panoramic roof, luggage rack, radar, privacy window and side curtain air bag will be offered to customers as optional choice.

*Powering the vehicle will be an electric motor that does 120kW. The lettering of “MAX EV500” suggests that its maximum range may be 500km.*


http://autonews.gasgoo.com/new_energy/70015583.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Geely to start making Lotus cars in Wuhan*
By Reuters and China Daily | China Daily | Updated: 2019-01-18 09:24
















An employee works on a Lotus Evora sports car as it moves down the production line at the Group Lotus Plc plant in Hethel, the United Kingdom. [Photo/Agencies]

Zhejiang Geely Holding Group will start producing cars under British sports car brand Lotus in China at a 9 billion yuan ($1.3 billion) factory in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, according to Reuters, citing company job advertisements and government documents.

It will be the Chinese carmaker's first move to shake up Lotus since its purchase of a 51-percent stake in 2017 from Malaysian carmaker Proton as part of a package deal with its parent company DRB-Hicom. Geely vowed then to "bring it into a new phase of development by expanding and accelerating the rolling out of new products and technologies."

Lotus cars are currently built in the United Kingdom. In a statement to China Daily on Thursday, Geely said: "Lotus Cars is undergoing an exciting resurgence with the backing of Geely, and expanding the brand's manufacturing footprint globally is a key part of the company's strategy. Details on additional locations and models will be confirmed in due course."

The Wuhan Development Zone in Hubei province, where the new Geely factory will be based, said on its website last month that production at the plant would include the carmaker's "Lotus project".

Job advertisements on Geely's website show the automaker is looking to fill at least 20 Wuhan-based roles for the Lotus project.

The planning authority of Hubei province approved Geely's plans for the plant in late December. The factory will be able to manufacture 150,000 cars annually, according to a document posted on the authority's website.

The plant is slated to start construction this year and finish in 2021. It will build all-electric battery cars, electric hybrids as well as combustion engine cars like Lotuses.

Lotus registered its strongest sales since 2011 in 2018 with sales reaching 1,630 units. "Lotus is well placed to capitalize on its success in 2019 with planned expansion in markets such as China and the US," said Geely.

"For Geely, going high-end can help it take more market share," said Alan Kang, a Shanghai-based analyst at LMC Automotive. "Geely needs to do that to better compete with global brands."

Geely launched its premium brand Lynk & Co in 2017 to compete with volume international brands like Volkswagen and Ford, and sales exceeded 120,000 units in 2018, accounting for 8 percent of Geely's total sales.

While it is not clear what portion of the new Wuhan plant would be devoted to the British brand, greater production volumes would be consistent with Geely's stated ambition to grow the market for Lotus by broadening its lineup.

Lotus currently produces models such as the Evora and Elise. James Bond famously drove a Lotus Esprit in 1977's The Spy Who Loved Me, and Lotus once boasted a Formula One team until it was sold to Renault in 2015.

Two sources familiar with the matter told Reuters that Lotus may make luxury sport utility vehicles rather than sports cars during the Wuhan plant's initial phase.

One of the sources said Geely wanted to emulate premium carmakers, whose luxury SUV models were selling well in China.

The share of premium SUVs in China's overall passenger car market grew from 4.07 percent in 2014 to 5.01 percent in 2018, according to data from consultancy JD Power.

Geely's sales soared 20 percent to 1.5 million in 2018, despite the Chinese auto market slipping for the first time since 1990. The carmaker expects its sales in 2019 to stay at the same level as last year's.

The company has made waves in the auto world with its $9 billion purchase of a stake in Mercedes-Benz's parent company Daimler AG in 2018 and its $1.8 billion acquisition of Sweden's Volvo from Ford in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Technology 10:31, 21-Jan-2019
*Another 100 Chinese electric buses join Chilean fleet*
CGTN




A second batch of 100 Chinese-built electric buses joined the public transit fleet serving Chile's capital Santiago last weekend.

Transport and Telecommunications Minister Gloria Hutt unveiled the new units last Saturday, saying the buses made by Chinese vehicle maker Yutong will serve alongside the first batch of 100 buses already in circulation.

"Talking about electric public transportation sounded futuristic a few years ago, but today it is a reality that circulates in our streets every day," Hutt told reporters at the presentation.

The new units make Chile the Latin American country with the biggest electric public transit fleet, and in second place globally.

The air-conditioned buses are 100 percent electric and have other modern features, including on-board Wi-Fi connection and seats equipped with USB ports for charging mobiles and other hand-held devices.

They are quiet to operate, helping combat noise pollution, and cut operating costs by nearly 80 percent compared to the current diesel-powered buses serving the capital, the minister said.

The buses are able to reach speeds of up to 85 km per hour and run for up to 300 km on a single charge and are set to serve commuters shuttling between the country's two most heavily populated urban districts, Maipu and Puente Alto, surrounding the capital.



Chilean President Sebastian Pinera waves from an electric bus during a handing-over ceremony on December 13, 2018. VCG Photo

"We are fully in the process of technological updating. Just as we have gasoline stations, we will also now have the latest electric charging stations, which will place us at the cutting edge of this field," said Luis Barahona, general manager of STP Santiago, one of the companies which are to operate the buses.

During the ceremony, Yutong's vice president, Kent Chang, presented Hutt with a traditional Chinese decorative tassel, a symbol of friendship and good fortune.

The vehicles were shipped from Yutong's plant in Zhengzhou in central China and spent nearly two months in transit.

On December 13, 2018, Chilean President Sebastian Pinera unveiled the first 100 electric buses for Santiago's transit fleet, which were made by Chinese electric vehicle maker BYD.

Two days later, the first 26 buses went into circulation.

According to Hutt, the buses have been "well received" and have been "operating well."

Incorporating the electric buses is part of "Third Millennium Transport," an ambitious program to upgrade public transit in the capital and other major cities and promote sustainability in Chile.

(Top image via VCG)

Source(s): Xinhua News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*NIO’s third model said to be a sedan dubbed EP7*

Claire From Gasgoo| January 21 , 2019

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)- *The third model of Chinese EV startup NIO will be a sedan model dubbed “EP7”, according to local media. The new model is likely to be launched at the NIO Day 2019 based on the routine that the startup always released a new model per NIO Day for the past two years.

NIO has so far released two mass-produced models. The first model ES8, hitting the market at NIO Day 2017, is priced between RMB44,800 and RMB548,000 (for the founder's editions). With both front and rear motors, the NIO ES8 delivers 480 kW of power and 840 N·m of torque to all four wheels. This E-powertrain enables the ES8 to accelerate from 0-100 km/h in just 4.4 seconds.






The ES8 is equipped with a 70-kWh liquid-cooled battery pack comprised of cutting-edge VDA square cell batteries. These cells feature the highest energy density of their kind and provide a 2,000-charge lifecycle. The ES8 achieves over 500 km of range when constantly run at 60 kph, and the car achieves an NEDC range of 355 km.

NIO has delivered a total of 11,348 ES8s by the end of 2018, among which 3,318 units were handed over in last December, according to NIO's sales report.






The world premiere of the ES6 high-performance long-range electric SUV held at the NIO Day 2018. The ES6 currently offers the Standard and Performance Versions with pre-subsidiary starting prices of RMB358,000 and RMB398,000 respectively. It is customized and made to order. Users can pre-order the ES6 through the NIO App, with deliveries starting in June 2019.

*With a high-strength aluminum & carbon fiber reinforced plastics hybrid structure, the ES6 features 4.7 second 0-100 km/h acceleration, a NEDC range of over 510 km, and 33.9-meter braking distance from 100-0 km/h.*

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015593.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's Re-Fire to Build USD294.5 Million Hydrogen Car Plant in Fuel Cell Hub Foshan*
LIN CHUNTING
DATE : JAN 22 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Re-Fire to Build USD294.5 Million Hydrogen Car Plant in Fuel Cell Hub Foshan​
(Yicai Global) Jan. 22 -- Reinventing Fire Technology, a major Chinese fuel cell system manufacturer, will construct a plant that produces complete hydrogen fuel cell vehicles and parts in southern Chinese Guangdong province. 

Reinventing Fire, also known as Re-Fire, penned an agreement with the Nanhai district government in the city of Foshan on Jan. 19 regarding the CNY2 billion (USD294.5 million) project, the Shanghai-based firm posted on its WeChat social media account. 

The initial investment of CNY2.2 billion will be used for building a research and development base for hydrogen fuel cells, systems and parts. The plant will have an annual output value of CNY15 billion. 

Foshan has attracted other hydrogen businesses too. In 2017, Hangzhou's Changjiang Automobile decided to construct a new energy vehicle plant in Nanhai, and Hong Kong billionaire Li Ka-shing was one of the investors. The factory will make 160,000 NEVs including hydrogen fuel cell cars each year. 

"Nanhai district has developed a complete industrial chain for hydrogen vehicle production that supports the local energy industry, Gu Yaohui, the head of Nanhai district government, said at Re-Fire's signing ceremony. One reason for the allure is that while subsidies for other NEVs have diminished, hydrogen businesses still enjoy ample government support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BAIC BJEV, Huawei team up again on ICV, jointly set up innovation laboratory*

Monika From Gasgoo| January 29 , 2019


*



*

*
Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* On January 28, BAIC BJEV, a new energy vehicle business arm of BAIC Group, inked an agreement with Huawei, a China-based leading provider of ICT infrastructures and smart devices, to conduct a well-rounded business cooperation focusing on intelligent-connected vehicle (ICV) based on the intention to improve the ecosystem of automotive industry and eventually realize “smart traffic and smart mobility”.

Meanwhile, both parties jointly announced the establishment of the “1873 Davidson Innovation Laboratory” to implement cooperation over technology R&D and product innovation, covering such fields as cloud computing, Internet of Vehicles (IoV) and energy networks. Besides, they will use the newly-built laboratory to study on the in-depth integration of ICT technologies and ICVs, which involves cloud computing, big data, industrial Internet of Things (IoT) as well as cybersecurity, and explore the collaboration over users, ecosystem and supply chain fusion.

BAIC BJEV and Huawei formed the partnership on September 27, 2017 to jointly work on technology R&D and product innovation, involving such areas as cloud computing, IoV (Internet of Vehicles) and energy network, etc.

Then, on November 5 last year, they signed an agreement again. Based on the stepped-up cooperation, Huawei would offer its advantage on ICT (Information Communications Technology) to help the EV maker build its next-generation intelligent-connected EVs.

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015616.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

10-Feb-2019

*China car sales see big growth at the beginning of 2019*
Zhang Xinyuan








Foreign and domestic car makers reported sales growth in the Chinese market for January 2019 this week, shined a promising light on China's auto market in 2019 after a less than satisfying auto sales performance in China last year.

FAW-Volkswagen Audi sold 63,888 vehicles in the Chinese market in January, a monthly record high, data posted at the company's website showed. The sales represented a 5.3-percent growth from the same timeframe as last year.

*China's domestically-manufactured models, whose sales grew 3.9 percent year on year, made up almost 91 percent of the cars sold last month, while sales of imported models made up 5,500 units*, according to the FAW-Volkswagen Audi.

Japanese carmaker Honda Motor Company also showed record sales growth in China, selling 136,483 cars in January 2019, an increase of 108.2 percent from the same period last year, according to the data released on the company's website.

*Chinese car maker BYD delivered 60,000 cars in January 2019, increasing 77 percent year-on-year.*

Among the sales increase, *32,000 of them are new energy vehicles, up 342 percent compared to the same period last year.*

The sales uptick in China's auto market was a pleasant surprise after the country reported the first negative growth for car sales last year in more than two decades, down 5.8 percent year on year, amid the trade tension with the U.S. and downward economic pressure.

At the beginning of January, the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM) predicted that China's auto market is expected to develop at a slow pace in 2019 as mild economic expansion might weigh on big-ticket item consumption.

CAAM predicted that about 28 million cars are likely to be sold in China in 2019, remaining flat with 2018. 

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d414d30416a4e32457a6333566d54/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD posts YoY surge of 291.11% in Jan. new energy vehicle sales*

Monika From Gasgoo| February 14 , 2019

*



*

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)- *BYD Company Limited announced on February 13 that its sales volume in January grew 3.74% from a year earlier to 43,920 units, while tumbled 36.9% compared with a month ago.

The sales of new energy vehicles skyrocketed 291.11% year on year (YoY) to 28,668 units, which substantially offset the YoY plunge of 56.43% in Jan. sales of oil-fueled vehicles (with 15,252 units delivered).

All segments of new energy vehicle achieved positive YoY increase in January. The sales of new energy passenger vehicles totaled 28,005 units with a splendid YoY surge of 291.62%, among which the sales of plug-in hybrid electric vehicles soared 65.79% to 11,786 units. It’s worth mentioning that the battery electric vehicle segment, with 16,219 units delivered, enjoyed a marvelous leap up to 38516.67%.

Although the sales volume of new energy commercial vehicles is quite small, it also shot up 270.39% over the year-ago period to 663 units, including 554 buses.

All segments of oil-fuel vehicle came across substantial sales drop last month. The sales of MPVs posted the biggest decline of 66.6% with 5,033 units sold. Besides, the sales of sedans and SUVs plunged 64.95% and 22.37% respectively over the previous year to 4,330 units and 5,889 units.

The installed capacity of new energy vehicle power battery and energy storage battery of BYD for the first month of 2019 was approximately 1.55GWh.

BYD is ambitious to sell 650,000 vehicles in 2019 and plans to roll out nine or ten new models, including the all-new BYD Tang EV600, the Song MAX DM, the Yuan EV535 and the Song Pro, etc.

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015656.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils world's first technical standards on EV energy consumption*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-18 20:47:55|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, Feb. 18 (Xinhua) -- China has unveiled the world's first technical standards on energy consumption of electric vehicles (EV).

The national standards specify the energy consumption limits for different types of EVs, according to the State Administration for Market Regulation.

It is expected to facilitate applications of EV energy conservation technologies and reduce energy consumption.

China is the world's largest EV market, with sales of new energy vehicles soaring 61.74 percent year on year to 1.26 million units in 2018.

The administration also released 645 other standards covering a wide range of fields such as traffic signs and nursing homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s new energy PV wholesale volume in Jan. surges 186% from a year ago*

Monika From Gasgoo| February 20 , 2019


*Shanghai (Gasgoo)- *China's new energy passenger vehicle wholesale volume in January, 2019 totaled 91,175 units, surging 186% year on year (YoY), while dropping 43% month on month (MoM), according to the China Passenger Car Association (CPCA).






Last month, the BEV sales leapt 268% from a year ago to 72,175 units, yet still 44% less than that of the previous month. *The sales of all-electric cars and SUVs skyrocketed 177% and 1134% over a year earlier respectively to 48,611 units and 23,403 units.*

The PHEV sales presented a YoY increase of 55% with 19,000 units sold in January. Of that, SUV sales substantially jumped 86% to 12,061 units and the car sector held the other 6,939 units with a YoY growth of 20%.

The percentage of BEV sales in Jan. edged down to 79% in 2019 from 81% in 2018. Accordingly, the proportion of PHEV sales in Jan. climbed to 21% this year from 19% a year ago.

As to the performance of each segment for BEVs, the A-segment held the largest proportion of 46% with its sales splendidly surging 1,945% over the year-ago period to 32,975 units. The sales of A00-segment and A0-segment reached 21,426 units and 15,717 units, growing 28% and skyrocketing 1,091% respectively compared with the corresponding period a year earlier.

The A-segment and B-segment vehicle were mainstays for PHEVs, occupying 51% and 47% of Jan. PHEV sales. The sales of B-segment PHEVs significantly shot up 580% to 8,908 units, while the A-segment, with 9,601 vehicles sold, suffered a YoY decrease of 13%.






*Five models among the top 15 new energy PV models by Jan. wholesale volume came from BYD. *Besides, the Baojun E100, the BYD e5 and the BAIC EU Series, whose respective sales in Jan. 2018 were even less than 100 units, had marvelous sales leap of 10,290%, 59,416.67% and 4,830.38% last month. However, the sales of the BYD Qin Pro DM, the JAC iEV6E and the BYD Song DM were only three models that faced negative growth. 

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/new_energy/70015669.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*BYD breaks ground on massive battery plant in Chongqing*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-24 14:48:37|Editor: Li Xia

CHONGQING, Feb. 24 (Xinhua) -- China's automaker BYD broke ground on its new factory in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality on Friday, aiming to produce batteries for electric vehicles (EVs).

With an investment of 10 billion yuan (about 1.49 billion U. S. dollars), the power battery factory under construction will have an annual output capacity of 20 gigawatt hours (GWh) and will become a major battery production base for new energy vehicles in the country.

BYD will build eight fully-automated lithium-ion battery production lines to make power cells, modules and packs, as well as develop supporting industries.

The first-stage construction is scheduled to be completed and put into operation within one year, according to BYD.

Work on BYD's 2.4-billion-yuan rail bus project ("Yun Ba" in Chinese) started in Chongqing at the same time. Like the BYD Skyrail project that provides multi-layered transportation solutions to relieve urban traffic congestion, Yun Ba will begin a trial run on a 15.4-km-long track by the end of 2019.

As one of China's traditional auto manufacturing hubs, Chongqing has been hastening its transformation by bringing in leading EV manufacturers like BYD and other EV startups in recent years, according to industry insiders.

The municipal government plans to raise annual automobile production to 3.2 million by 2022, including 400,000 EVs and 1.2 million ICVs (intelligent connected vehicles), and generate an output value of 650 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Automakers embrace 5G for smart vehicles*

By Cheng Yu | China Daily | Updated: 2019-02-28 





Employees work on the assembly line of automaker Geely Holding Group in Ningbo, Zhejiang province. [Photo by Shi Yu / for China Daily]

*Chinese automaker Zhejiang Geely Holding Group has announced a major partnership to put its first 5G and C-V2X-enabled vehicles into mass production by 2021*, as the country's car industry enters the fast lane of intelligent-connected vehicles with the approach of 5G commercialization.

C-V2X, also known as Cellular Vehicle-To-Everything, is a wireless technology that enables communication among vehicles, people and traffic infrastructure.

Geely's new vehicles will be made in cooperation with US chip giant Qualcomm Inc and Chinese internet of things provider Gosuncn Technology Group Co, the company said at this year's Mobile World Conference in Barcelona, Spain, on Wednesday.

"Such cars will be Geely's first vehicle models with Level 3 autonomous technology. Also, our future cars will all be built with 5G and C-V2X," said Shen Ziyu, vice-president of Geely Research Institute.

With the commercialization of superfast 5G just miles away, industry insiders pointed out that intelligent-connected vehicles will stand at the forefront of the IoT industry, which is a critical application area of 5G.

According to Liu Shuangguang, chairman of Gosuncn, 5G is an inevitable trend of the future communications industry while C-V2X, as a special non-line-of-sight sensor, will become one of the core technologies of autonomous driving.

By applying such technologies, vehicles, be they human-driven or driverless, can know in real-time what's ahead of them.

Geely added that currently, some of its autonomous models have arrived at Level 2, but with the introduction of these technologies, they will be lifted to Level 3 by the end of 2021.

Level 2 means "hand off"－the automated system takes full control of the vehicle, but the driver must monitor the driving and be prepared to intervene immediately at any time.

Level 3 refers to "eyes off"－the vehicle will handle situations which require an immediate response, and the driver must still be prepared to intervene within some limited time.

Level 5 is the highest standard, which means no human intervention is required at all.

Major Chinese vehicle manufacturers are stepping up efforts to promote related technologies. Traditional carmakers are striving to join hands with tech companies to accelerate the progress.

Last month, another Chinese vehicle maker Changan Automobile signed a cooperation deal with Huawei Technologies Co Ltd to establish a joint innovation center for 5G car networking and C-V2X technology.

The Chinese authorities have paid great attention to intelligent-connected vehicles and strived to promote the industry to be globally competitive.

The nation plans to have smart cars with partial or fully autonomous functions accounting for 50 percent of the new vehicles sold in the nation by 2020.

Market consultancy IDC predicted that China will become the world's largest market for internet of things by 2022, with annual expenditure of $300 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Are You Ready for A Ride in An Unmanned Shuttle Bus?*
Mar 07, 2019 

A research team in Hefei Institutes of Physical Science announced their success on key driverless technology which dramatically cuts down the production cost so that its mass production is expected to be realized in the upcoming future.

Rather than urban transportation, this unmanned shuttle bus was designed for specific places shuttling, like industrial or scenic parks.

Compared to other driverless vehicles, this unmanned shuttle bus stands out for its much lower production cost which could be reduced to 100,000 RMB.

Thanks to its affordable lower cost, it is going to be put on mass production, according to the research team.

"We have reached the local automobile manufacturers for the collaboration in the shuttle bus producing and its mass production is just around the corner," said JIANG Ruhai, who leads the research and development team.

In addition to its lower cost, the unmanned shuttle bus is also equipped with self-checking system to enable itself with safety decision-making when emergency occurs. According to the site test, the shuttle bus presented good performance in cornering, active obstacle avoidance, remote control, and patrol driving.

Specifically, a certain APP is also applied to hail this shuttle. You press the button, the shuttle arrives after a short time in front of you.






The unmaned shuttle bus (Image by JIANG Yuxiang) ​Are You Ready for A Ride in An Unmanned Shuttle Bus?---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD posts strong NEV sales in Jan.-Feb.*

Xinhua, March 8, 2019

Leading Chinese new energy vehicle (NEV) maker BYD sold 43,097 NEVs in the first two months of 2019, up 174.7 percent year on year.

The strong growth was primarily fueled by the sales surge in the pure electric passenger vehicles, with sales soaring 36.4 times to 24,179 units. Sales of plug-in hybrid electric passenger vehicles rose 21 percent to 17,831 units, the Shenzhen-based company said in a statement filed to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange late Thursday.

In February alone, its NEV sales totaled 14,429 units, up 72.7 percent from a year earlier.

Sales of its gasoline-powered vehicles in the first two months declined 47.7 percent to 27,656 units, with sales in February falling 30.8 percent to 12,404 units, it said.

Shares of BYD fell 2.25 percent to 52.18 yuan (7.7 U.S. dollars) at 11:00 a.m. Friday in Shenzhen. 

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-03/08/content_74548323.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Haval H6 sustains China's top-selling SUV model for 69 months*

Xinhua, March 11, 2019





Haval series of China's major SUV maker, Great Wall Motors, wait to be exported to Russia through the Changchun-Manzhouli-Europe International Rail Freight Line at a land port in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 9, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

China's largest SUV and pickup maker Great Wall Motor Co. Ltd. saw its H6 model sustain China's No. 1 top-selling SUV model for 69 months.

*It sold 69,037 new automobiles in February, up 18.34 percent year on year. Among them, 25,728 units were H6 vehicles.*

Continuing its push into the electric vehicle market, Great Wall Motor sold 3,280 units of its ORA brand last month.

Headquartered in the city of Baoding, north China's Hebei Province, the company owns several SUV and car brands like Haval, Great Wall, WEY and ORA. It sold 1.05 million vehicles in 2018 and aims to sell 1.2 million this year. 

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-03/11/content_74556325.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

TaiShang said:


> *Haval H6 sustains China's top-selling SUV model for 69 months*
> 
> Xinhua, March 11, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haval series of China's major SUV maker, Great Wall Motors, wait to be exported to Russia through the Changchun-Manzhouli-Europe International Rail Freight Line at a land port in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 9, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> China's largest SUV and pickup maker Great Wall Motor Co. Ltd. saw its H6 model sustain China's No. 1 top-selling SUV model for 69 months.
> 
> *It sold 69,037 new automobiles in February, up 18.34 percent year on year. Among them, 25,728 units were H6 vehicles.*
> 
> Continuing its push into the electric vehicle market, Great Wall Motor sold 3,280 units of its ORA brand last month.
> 
> Headquartered in the city of Baoding, north China's Hebei Province, the company owns several SUV and car brands like Haval, Great Wall, WEY and ORA. It sold 1.05 million vehicles in 2018 and aims to sell 1.2 million this year.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-03/11/content_74556325.htm


Congratulations to Haval and GWM, the H6 is the best car in its class. Far superior styling and performance to any of what I'll generously call its peers, and the price is just bonkers!

Too bad that I can't get it here because of Detroit's disgusting protectionism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Congratulations to Haval and GWM, the H6 is the best car in its class. Far superior styling and performance to any of what I'll generously call its peers, and the price is just bonkers!
> 
> Too bad that I can't get it here because of Detroit's disgusting protectionism.


It's selling quite well in Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Haval F7 has a more aggressive outer look.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first unmanned electric mining truck launched*
2019-03-13 15:18:06 chinadaily.com.cn



A 110-ton NTE120AT unmanned electric mining truck developed by Inner Mongolia North Hauler Joint Stock Co, a Baotou-based mine truck manufacturer, is shown off on March 11. (Photo/Baotou Daily)

China's first 110-ton NTE120AT unmanned electric mining truck -- developed by Inner Mongolia North Hauler Joint Stock Co, a Baotou-based mining truck manufacturer -- was successfully launched recently, making China the third country to boast having unmanned mining vehicle technology after the U.S. and Japan.

The truck is equipped with cutting-edge technologies such as intelligent navigation, precise positioning, and safe driving.

Founded in 1988, NHL is now a leading company in the R&D, production and sale of mining trucks. It was listed on the Shanghai Stock Exchange in June 2000. The company is nearing its goal of becoming a leading global mining truck manufacturer, thanks to its 28 years of experience and stable revenue growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Geely Automobile Posts USD1.9 Billion Profit, 18 Percent Growth*

ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE : MAR 21 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Geely Automobile Posts USD1.9 Billion Profit, 18 Percent Growth

(Yicai Global) March 21 -- Chinese carmaker Geely Automobile Holdings' took in CNY107 billion (USD16 billion) last year, up 15 percent annually, from which it wrung a profit of almost CNY13 billion (USD1.9 billion), up 18 percent. 

It achieved annual sales of 95 percent of its target, but profit came in lower than expectedr due to an overall weak domestic market, the company said in its last year's performance report released today.

Chinese customers contributed over CNY105 billion to this income, or 99 percent of the total, while Eastern Europe, the Middle East and Africa generated CNY620 million (USD93 million), CNY490 million and CNY190 million for the company, respectively, the report said.

The auto giant sold 1.5 million cars, up 20 percent yearly, but failed to reach its annual goal of 1.6 million units, but still tops its domestic peers in sales volume.

It will introduce more competitive new energy and electric cars to greatly boost sales this year, with even more to come in the next two years, the company said.

China's car sales fell an annual 4 percent last year in their first decline in 28 years, and this affected most carmakers. Current uncertainties will continue to afflict the country's passenger car market, and will prolong weakening demand cars to this year, the company noted. Geely's sales goal for this year is 1.5 million units, almost the same as last year.

It sold 214,900 units in the first two months, down 9 percent per year, while the country's car sales in the same period fell about 10 percent annually.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/geely-automobile-posts-usd19-billion-profit-18-percent-growth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China battery giant CATL achieves 304Wh/kg in new battery cells*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-20 18:22:10|Editor: huaxia




FUZHOU, March 20 (Xinhua) -- China's largest lithium battery producer, Contemporary Amperex Technology Co. Ltd. (CATL), has announced that it has created a lithium-ion sample battery cell with an energy level of 304Wh/kg.

CATL batteries are primarily focused on prismatic cell formats using NMC (lithium nickel manganese cobalt oxide) chemistries, which have found massive application in China's booming electric vehicles (EV) market.

Energy density, or energy per unit mass, presents a bottleneck for lithium-ion batteries and the EV industry, said Wu Kai, chief scientist with CATL.

Wu said the company had developed a high-performance anode cobalt material to improve battery capacity, and managed to extend battery life with a new coating method in the cathode.

He said CATL also used high-end light and solid aluminum material, a common material in the undercarriage of aircraft, as the lower box in its battery packs to improve energy density.

CATL is now capable of achieving a 240Wh/kg energy density level in mass production.

Headquartered in the city of Ningde in southeast China's Fujian Province, the battery giant posted 29.6 billion yuan (4.4 billion U.S. dollars) in revenue last year, up 48.1 percent.

Founded in 2011, CATL has inked supply contracts with a slew of global car manufacturers including BMW, Volkswagen, Daimler and Honda. Enditem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Jlaw said:


> It's selling quite well in Australia


Cars in the future will be like commodities, people will start to choose based on technical details and price instead of branding. It will be like the cellphone, we are gonna essentially Xiaomi the car industry. EVs will be Chinese playground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Startup Dearcc’s Enovate starts construction of NEV base with RMB5.1 bln invested*

Monika From Gasgoo| March 25 , 2019

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)- *Enovate, the premium car brand founded by Chinese EV startup Dearcc, officially commenced the construction of its new energy vehicle (NEV) on March 20, according to local media outlets.






Covering an area of 500mu (around 333,333 square meters) and involving a total investment of RMB5.1 billion, the new NEV plant will be equipped with welding, painting, assembly workshops and necessary production auxiliary facilities. It will have an annual capacity of 60,000 NEVs with a predicted output of over RMB13 billion after being put into operation. 

Enovate, formally launched by Dearcc in last November, has already showed off its first mass-produced model dubbed ME7, an all-electric mid-sized SUV. The startup will start to accept the ME7's orders at Shanghai Auto 2019 next month and plans to deliver the vehicles in the second half of the year.

In the next five years, the EV brand will reportedly roll out 8 all-new models, including 2 sedans, 5 SUVs and 1 MPV model and is ambitious to reach a total sales volume of 360,000 vehicles by 2025.

Dearcc has changed its company name to "Enovate Automobile Technology Group Co.,Ltd" from "Zhejiang Dearcc Automobile Technology Co.,Ltd" on March 11, according to the record from China's National Enterprise Credit Information Public System.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese Firm Begins Construction of USD1.8 Billion NEV Industry Park

DOU SHICONG
DATE : MAR 27 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




Chinese Firm Begins Construction of USD1.8 Billion NEV Industry Park

(Yicai Global) March 27 -- China's Hydrogen Valley New Energy Automobile has begun building its CNY12 billion (USD1.8 billion) industry park in Zhejiang province, a hub that will boast production facilities for the complete NEV supply chain.

The first phase of the park is set to enter trial operations in June next year with an annual production capacity of 30,000 hydrogen cells, a million kilowatt-hour lithium ion batteries and 150,000 automatic continuously variable transmissions, regional news outlet Zhejiang Daily reported yesterday.

The park will span almost one kilometer upon completion in 2022, when it will begin making hydrogen commercial and passenger vehicles and mass produce hydrogen-fueled trucks.

"We will set up a hydrogen industry research institute to develop fuel cells, autonomous driving, CVTs and equipment for hydrogen fueling stations, and gather and train talent in the hydrogen energy vehicle sector," said Chen Qiang, chairman of Hydrogen Valley. "It will become an influential industrial chain base in China in three to five years."

Hydrogen Valley is a private company headquartered in the Moganshan High-tech Industrial Development Zone, which was set up in Zhejiang in 2010 to explore intelligent vehicles, biomedicine and aviation.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/chinese-firm-begins-construction-of-usd18-billion-nev-industry-park

Chinese Firm Begins Construction of USD1.8 Billion NEV Industry Park

DOU SHICONG
DATE : MAR 27 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




Chinese Firm Begins Construction of USD1.8 Billion NEV Industry Park

(Yicai Global) March 27 -- China's Hydrogen Valley New Energy Automobile has begun building its CNY12 billion (USD1.8 billion) industry park in Zhejiang province, a hub that will boast production facilities for the complete NEV supply chain.

The first phase of the park is set to enter trial operations in June next year with an annual production capacity of 30,000 hydrogen cells, a million kilowatt-hour lithium ion batteries and 150,000 automatic continuously variable transmissions, regional news outlet Zhejiang Daily reported yesterday.

The park will span almost one kilometer upon completion in 2022, when it will begin making hydrogen commercial and passenger vehicles and mass produce hydrogen-fueled trucks.

"We will set up a hydrogen industry research institute to develop fuel cells, autonomous driving, CVTs and equipment for hydrogen fueling stations, and gather and train talent in the hydrogen energy vehicle sector," said Chen Qiang, chairman of Hydrogen Valley. "It will become an influential industrial chain base in China in three to five years."

Hydrogen Valley is a private company headquartered in the Moganshan High-tech Industrial Development Zone, which was set up in Zhejiang in 2010 to explore intelligent vehicles, biomedicine and aviation.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/chinese-firm-begins-construction-of-usd18-billion-nev-industry-park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

China auto sales may bounce back this year, achieving 30 million plus sales.






@Kai Liu , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's FAW Car, Xiaomi Unveil Tailored Bestune SUV*

LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : APR 04 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's FAW Car, Xiaomi Unveil Tailored Bestune SUV

(Yicai Global) April 4 -- Bestune, a car brand owned by Chinese automaker FAW Car, has allied with Xiaomi to release the customized Bestune T77 for fans of the smartphone brand. 

*The tailored Bestune T77 sport-utility vehicle hit the market yesterday, selling for CNY124,800 (USD18,595) to CNY135,800.*

The new model comes equipped with the Xiaomi Mi AI Speaker with a three-dimensional holographic intelligent control system that enables users to access the firm's Artificial Intelligence of Things to operate Xiaomi smart home products in real time through Xiaomi's AI technologies and Bestune's 3D holographic smart control system.

The Bestune T77 is also powered by a three-dimensional holographic image system which allows users to have audio and visual interaction with the Mi AI Speaker and its content affords them an enjoyable sci-tech recreational experience.

Changchun, Jilin-province based FAW Car and Beijing-based Xiaomi embarked on their cooperation last April to jointly build an internet-based operating ecosystem. The stripped-down model Bestune T77 came onto the market in November stickered at a base price of CNY89,800. 

The car will move into the online retail market through Youpin, Xiaomi's online shopping platform, to woo online sales. 

Liu Changqing, general manager of FAW Car, is looking forward to closer cooperation between Bestune and Xiaomi, he said at the release conference in Beijing yesterday.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/china-faw-car-xiaomi-unveil-tailored-bestune-suv-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's BYD rolls out 300th bus at North American plant*
New China TV
Published on Apr 4, 2019

China's leading electric vehicle maker BYD has rolled out the 300th bus at its Lancaster manufacturing plant in the U.S. state of California, marking a milestone for production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*All aboard! Chinese e buses help modernize Chilean capital*
New China TV
Published on Apr 3, 2019

Chinese electric buses are helping to modernize Santiago's revamped transportation system with cutting-edge technology and contemporary designs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China develops low-cost driverless ferry vehicle*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-08 19:33:43|Editor: zh

HEFEI, April 8 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have made progress in helping cut down the cost of driverless vehicles used in special areas like airports or scenic parks.

According to a research team at the Hefei Institute of Physical Science affiliated to the Chinese Academy of Sciences, cost-efficiency could be obtained by optimizing an environment-sensing algorithm and laser radars.

The technology can help reduce the price of a ferry vehicle to below 100,000 yuan (about 15,000 U.S. dollars) per unit.

Jiang Ruhai, who led the project, explained that the price of a driverless vehicle can go as high as one million yuan due to its expensive components, especially the sensors for the self-driving system.

The unmanned vehicle is able to automatically make safety decisions to stop or steer in case of emergency. Field tests prove it has good performance in sensing obstacles within 120 meters, steering clear of obstacles, remote control and parking.

The institute has signed a cooperation agreement with a local automobile manufacturer for the mass production of vehicles with the technology, which can be expected later this year.

Jiang said that currently the technology can only be applied on unmanned ferry vehicles used in factories and parks, schools and airports, as it only has a speed of 10 km per hour.

The developer has also made an app for passengers to call for the ferry vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Researchers develop new simulation system for automatic driving*

2019-04-10 17:12:15 Xinhua Editor : Gu Liping

Chinese researchers have developed an autopilot simulation system to improve driving safety.

The system, featuring outdoor scenes and road conditions, is accurate and close to reality. It is expected to be used in autopilot route planning.

The widely-used approach for autopilot simulation is helped by computer graphic models to create driving scenarios. However, this approach remains costly, time consuming, and lacks the richness and authenticity of real-world images.

The research team from Nanjing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics simulated real roads and traffic conditions based on video and photos in order to narrow the gap between the autopilot system and real environment.

By scanning street scenes, the researchers generate traffic flows for cars and pedestrians and transpose them onto the background.

The augmented approach combines vehicle movements with the real world to create effective simulation. Enditem

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-04-10/detail-ifzhhxra9208660.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*600 Ankai Buses to Go to Saudi Arabia*
YICAI GLOBAL
DATE : APR 12 2019/SOURCE : YICAI






600 Ankai Buses to Go to Saudi Arabia​
(Yicai Global) April 12 -- Anhui Ankai Automobile celebrates the export of 600 buses to Saudi Arabia at its factory in Baohe Economic Development Zone of Hefei, capital of China's eastern Anhui province. This is the largest order for China's bus exports this year. 



Hefei-based commercial car maker Ankai begun to position itself in the Saudi market in 2007, joining hands with Saudi Arabia's largest transport firm Hafil Transportation in 2011 and exporting 3,000 school buses to the desert country in the biggest order for China's bus exports that year.






Ankai exported 600 and 800 high-end A9 buses to Saudi Arabia in 2017 and 2018.



​Ankai has exported a total of nearly 7,000 buses to the oil-rich kingdom to become the brand with the most buses in the country. Its products range spans school buses, buses and high-end passenger vehicles for tourism and pilgrimage purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Dongfeng Honda's 3rd factory goes into operation*

Xinhua, April 13, 2019





Dongfeng Honda Automobile Co. Ltd., a joint venture between China's Dongfeng Motor Corp. and Japan's Honda Motor Co., announced Friday its third factory had gone into operation in the central Chinese city of Wuhan. [Xinhua]

Dongfeng Honda Automobile Co. Ltd., a joint venture between China's Dongfeng Motor Corp. and Japan's Honda Motor Co., announced Friday its third factory had gone into operation in the central Chinese city of Wuhan.

The new factory will initially be capable of producing 120,000 cars a year and its annual capacity will reach 240,000 in the future when needed, said Natsume Tatsuya, general manager of Dongfeng Honda.

Moreover, the cutting-edge factory is designed to accommodate production of electric cars to meet rising demand in the world's largest new-energy vehicle market, where domestic and global automakers are vying to woo buyers with new-energy cars.

Dongfeng Honda sold 720,000 vehicles in 2018, a 0.8-percent rise from a year earlier, compared with a 4.1-percent slump in the Chinese car market in the same period. The sales figure of the venture far overshot its annual capacity limits of 512,000 units at the two factories in Wuhan, which have been in production since 2004 and 2012.

Sales of Dongfeng Honda witnessed a year-on-year surge of 19.8 percent in the first quarter of 2019, thanks to a continuing popularity of the CR-V sports utility vehicle and the Civic sedan, according to the company.

Zheng Chunkai, executive vice manager of Dongfeng Honda, said though the overall market slowed in China, the decision to build this new factory was based on Chinese consumers' trust in Honda cars and the factory would hopefully help his company achieve its sales target of 1 million cars a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese carmaker begins mass production of driverless logistics vehicles*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-25 23:06:18|Editor: yan

NANJING, May 25 (Xinhua) -- Neolix, a Chinese firm specialized in making driverless logistics vehicles, has started to mass produce Level 4 autonomous vehicles, the company said.

Neolix's factory in Changzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, was put into operation on Friday, company CEO Yu Enyuan said.

Covering 13,600 square meters, the factory is able to finish the commercial delivery of 1,000 driverless vehicles this year, Yu said.

So far, the company has manufactured 120 driverless vehicles, with a total mileage of 500,000 km, he said.

Neolix started to develop L4 autonomous vehicles in 2015. Yu said in the next three to five years, the vehicles will probably still be used in simple and low-speed scenarios such as campuses, industrial parks, and residential communities.

The company aims to attract more upstream and downstream companies in making intelligently connected vehicles to the mass production base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Sinoma Unit to Spend USD224 Million Expanding Lithium Battery Separators Plant*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : MAY 31 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Sinoma Unit to Spend USD224 Million Expanding Lithium Battery Separators Plant​
(Yicai Global) May 31 -- A subsidiary of Sinoma Science and Technology plans to invest about CNY1.5 billion (USD224 million) in the second phase of a plant that makes lithium battery separators amid increasing demand for such batteries, which are used in electric cars.

The next stage will bring the factory's annual production capacity to 408 million square meters, Beijing-based Sinoma Science said in a statement late yesterday. Construction work is expected to begin in July and operations will start within 23 months.

Sinoma Lithium Battery Separator's plant in Tengzhou, in China's eastern Shandong province, currently has the capacity to turn out 240 million square meters of the component a year. According to the firm's plans, it will have total annual output capacity of one billion square meters in the future.

The added capacity will enable the subsidiary to partner big battery companies at home and abroad, helping it achieve brand awareness and become an important mainstream supplier in the market for middle- and high-end separator products, the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*10 min charging for 300 km: New LIB technology ready for production*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-14 20:18:30|Editor: Xiang Bo

HANGZHOU, June 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have developed a high-energy lithium-ion battery (LIB) technology, which could enable a running distance of 300 km per 10 minutes of charging.

The debut of a passenger car loaded with the 50-kWh battery pack was held in Hangzhou, eastern China's Zhejiang Province, on Tuesday.

"The key to this fast-charging technology is the R&D of fast lithium-ion conducting materials," said Zhou Xiaoping, professor of chemical engineering of Hunan University and chief scientist at Zhejiang Folta Technology Co. Ltd.

The materials mainly consist of low-impedance ionic compounds that could not only raise power cell efficiency but bring down safety risks caused by lithium precipitation during charging and discharging, Zhou added.

A third-party evaluation report issued by the independent testing company TUV SUD showed that the cycle life of the power cells using the new technology has hit 5,000 times in a 150-ampere charge-discharge performance test and is expected to exceed 6,000 times since the cycle testing continues.

Folta has also finished joint tests on the new LIB products with a Chinese automobile manufacturer and is ready for industrial production, the company said.

Industry insiders believe that the breakthrough in fast charging technology will help popularize pure electric vehicles by providing a shorter charging time, a smaller battery load in limited spaces and more safety.

"Folta has made further improvements and innovations on the existing technology," said Xu Dingming, deputy chief of the expert consultation committee of China's National Energy Commission. "Industrial production is the next step, which will give China's NEV and energy storage industry a hopeful nudge forward."

Xu noted that more tests still need to be done before this new technology could bring about a "fast-charging revolution" for the industry and thus speed up industrial transformation for green development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Baidu Apollo Launches Camera Based Solution for Level 4 Autonomous Driving*
GABRIEL LI
JUNE 20, 2019

[URL='https://pandaily.com/baidu-apollo-launches-camera-based-solution-for-level-4-autonomous-driving/']

[/URL]​
On June 19, Baidu launched Apollo Lite, a vision-based autonomous driving solution that leverages multiple cameras to achieve Level 4 (L4) autonomous driving. The new solution accelerates the development of fully autonomous vehicles that will enhance the mobility experience and create opportunities for businesses across markets.

Apollo Lite, Baidu’s latest autonomous driving solution and China’s only vision-based L4 AV solution, has the capacity to process vast amounts of data generated by its 10 cameras to enable the stable detection of objects up to 700 feet away from the vehicle. The system provides real-time, 360-degree sensing of the environment around the vehicle for safety.

“A robust vision-based system is critical to the safety of autonomous driving, especially in high-speed situations where real-time sensing is critical,” said Liang Wang, head of Apollo’s technical committee. “Apollo Lite further strengthens Baidu’s sensor fusion based autonomous driving system that leverages camera, Lidar and radar to achieve the ‘true redundancy’ necessary for a safe and fully autonomous driving experience.”

Most recently, Baidu’s autonomous vehicles relying on Apollo Lite successfully completed L4 autonomous driving on parts of Beijing’s open roads without using spinning Lidars. This is the result of many iterations driven by real world testing on open roads and means that Baidu’s vehicles are capable of operating autonomously within specific geographic areas and under certain weather conditions.

Baidu began autonomous driving research and development in early 2013 and open-sourced the Apollo software platform in 2017 to enable developers and partners to quickly build their own autonomous driving systems. Since then, Baidu also introduced Apollo Enterprise, a commercial initiative that supports a suite of customizable intelligent driving products and solutions for mass production vehicles.

Both the Apollo open platform and the Apollo Enterprise have grown at a rapid pace, with Apollo’s latest version, Apollo 3.5, gathering over 390,000 lines of code and over 12,000 Github contributors. DuerOS for Apollo, a comprehensive Internet of Vehicles (IoV) solution platform for mass production under Apollo Enterprise, has partnered with over 60 of the world’s largest automotive manufacturers across more than 300 car models to date.

_Featured photo credit to cnet.com_


Baidu Apollo Launches Camera Based Solution for Level 4 Autonomous Driving - Pandaily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China continues tax exemptions on new energy vehicles purchases*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-01 16:30:40|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, July 1 (Xinhua) -- Chinese authorities have announced that the tax exemptions on new energy vehicles (NEVs) purchases will continue through 2020 to boost the country's green development and retain a strong domestic market.

From Jan. 1, 2018 to Dec. 31, 2020, the new energy vehicles will enjoy free purchase tax, the Ministry of Finance and the State Taxation Administration said in a joint statement.

China has intensified efforts for years to promote the use of NEVs to ease pressure on the environment, offering tax exemptions and discounts on car purchases. The government also encouraged carmakers to build more NEV factories and improve the technology.

China saw robust sales growth of NEVs in the first four months this year with 360,000 NEVs sold, surging by 59.8 percent from the same period a year earlier.

The government earlier this month announced measures to boost car sales, such as prohibiting local governments from imposing any limit on the consumption and use of NEVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*The first all-new Lotus in years will be a 1,971hp electric car | Ars Technica*
Flush with Geely's funding, this hypercar marks the start of a new chapter.

JONATHAN M. GITLIN - 7/17/2019, 5:50 AM



















Depending how old you are, the name "Lotus Cars" will mean different things. For some, it's fast-but-fragile F1 cars in the 1960s and 1970s. Or perhaps it's James Bond's submarine car. Or it's the lightweight, nimble Elise, variations of which have made up the bulk of its range since 1996. Regardless of which era you identify with, throughout those decades a common thread has always been the company's precarious financial situation. But that changed in 2017, when Geely became Lotus' new corporate parent.

Geely is the Chinese company that has been responsible for Volvo's renaissance since it purchased the Swedish automaker from Ford in 2010. And ever since news of the Lotus purchase broke, we've been wondering what the boutique British brand might be able to achieve. After all, the company has never lacked ideas, particularly those involving making cars lighter or making cars handle better (often the two are related). Many industry watchers have worried that we'd be faced with a souped-up SUV, something derived from Volvo's SPA or CMA platforms. That may still come to pass; just ask Porsche whether the Cayenne was a bad idea if you're unsure.

But before that happens—and before the Elise gets redesigned for a third generation—there will be the Evija. That's the name for its new all-electric hypercar, which is to be a low-volume halo car for the rest of the brand. Its specs are eye-opening, even among this rarefied class of vehicles.

The Evija will get a carbon fiber chassis (supplied by CPC), which together with subframes weighs just 284lbs (129kg), and Lotus is aiming for an overall weight of 3,703lbs (1,680kg). The battery pack will come from Williams Advanced Engineering, a spinoff from the Formula 1 team that was responsible for the batteries that powered the first generation of Formula E racers and the batteries that will power the new Extreme E electric off-road racers. At 70kWh, you can be forgiven for thinking it's nothing special. But Lotus says the Evija's battery will have a power output of 2,000kW.

*Four wheels, four motors*
All that energy will be fed to four motor-generator units, one for each of the Evija's wheels. Each motor will have 493hp (368kW) and 314lb-ft (425Nm), giving the car a hefty 1,971hp (1,470kW) and 1,254lb-ft (1,700Nm). The performance targets are equally impressive. Perhaps not the 0-62mph (0-100km/h)—under three seconds—or the top speed—above 200mph (340km/h)—for there are cars on sale today that can do that and more. But how does 0-186mph (0-300km/h) in under nine seconds sound? Lotus also says that 62-125mph (100-200km/h) will take under three seconds and that 125-180mph (200-300km/h) will be dispatched in less than four seconds.

"With the Lotus Evija, we have an extremely efficient electric-powertrain package, capable of delivering power to the road in a manner never seen before. Our battery, e-motors, and transmission each operate at up to 98% efficiency. This sets new standards for engineering excellence," said Matt Windle, executive director of sports car engineering at Lotus Cars.

Williams has designed the battery to be able to accept a charge at up to 800kW—once someone builds a charger this powerful, it should be able to get the battery up to 100% in nine minutes. Until that happens, Evija owners will have to settle for using some of the new 350kW CCS2 fast chargers, which Lotus says will take an Evija's state of charge from 0 to 80% in 12 minutes. However, a consequence of using a relatively small-capacity battery is a relatively short range—250 miles (400km) as determined by the (rather inaccurate) WLTP test scheme (which probably means closer to 210 miles when tested by the EPA).

Production begins next year, with the production run capped at 130 cars (to match the Evija's internal designation, the Lotus Type 130). But they won't be cheap. Prices start at $2.1 million (£1.7 million), and if you want to make absolutely sure one of those 130 cars will be yours, Lotus will gladly secure you a production slot as soon as you give it $310,177 (£250,000) as a deposit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Svolt to make waves in power battery market*
By Li Fusheng | China Daily | Updated: 2019-07-22 11:04



Svolt, a battery maker established in 2018, aims to become a top three player in China. [Photo provided to China Daily]

China's electric car market, the largest of its kind worldwide, is no short of shooting-to-stardom stories. For instance, the country's largest battery maker, CATL, is merely eight-year-old and it has made onto the supplier list of carmakers from Volkswagen to Toyota and BMW.

Such success stories have inspired many startups to dream big, including Svolt Energy Technology.

A battery maker established in 2018, it will not see its first plant, located in Changzhou, Jiangsu province, to become operational until later this year, but the company's President Yang Hongxin said it has worked out a plan of an annual global capacity of 100 GWh by 2025 and eventually become a top three player in the country.

The confidence arises from its products, which are made of stacked cells instead of the commonplace jelly roll ones, and its cooperation with BMW in its infancy.

Svolt traces its origins back to 2012 as the power business unit of China's largest SUV maker Great Wall Motors.

The automaker inked a deal with BMW last year to produce electric MINIs, which has lent the Svolt team an opportunity to work with the premium carmaker.

Yang said his team was involved in the design of the electric car platform during the past two years and worked with BMW engineers in a lot of aspects, including battery cells, modules and systems.

"They gave us the help and support to work out mature products," he said. "We have made a lot of progress in terms of technology, procedures, strategies and production and could not have done it without their support."

Yang said he hopes Svolt to become of one of BMW's suppliers as well, adding BMW and Daimler will begin testing their products in August.

Some Chinese carmakers, including Great Wall Motors, have already started testing.

Svolt believes its products are competitive. Made of stacked cells, its batteries outperform the jelly roll ones by 5 percent in energy density, by 10 percent in life cycle but are 15 percent cheaper, according to Yang.

Other battery makers including Panasonic and CATL have plans to develop stacking cell batteries as well, but Svolt claims to be the pioneer in this aspect so far.

The company said it is making "good progress" as well on developing a cobalt-free lithium-ion battery - a goal of battery producers aiming to eliminate the pricey and increasingly scarce mineral.

With its products, Yang said he expects Svolt to make a breakthrough in the market. CATL, which dominates the market, accounted for more than 40 percent of sales in the first half of 2018.

"This is the result of insufficient competition," Yang said. "Normally, in any market one player will not have a market share of above 30 percent."

He said the situation may change soon, as China abolished the white list of battery makers in June, enabling more companies to play a level playing field.

In the same month, South Korean battery maker LG Chem teamed up with Chinese carmaker Geely to build a joint venture in China.

"In the long run, such competition will drive down the cost of batteries and benefit the electric car industry as a whole," Yang said.

Svolt is ramping up its efforts to seize its share. Its first Chinese plant, which is under construction, will have a capacity of 12 GWh by 2020. By the end of 2025, the combined capacity in China is expected to reach 76 GWh, with total investment reaching 26 billion yuan ($3.78 billion).

It is not limiting its ambitions to the country. Svolt said it is planning plants in North America and Europe as well. The European base, which is expected to cost 2 billion euros ($2.24 billion) and start production in 2022, will feature a research center and factories for battery materials, cells and modules with initial capacity of 20 GWh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese vehicle becomes Santiago's first natural gas bus*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-28 13:17:18|Editor: Lu Hui

SANTIAGO, July 27 (Xinhua) -- A vehicle from the Chinese brand King Long will become the first natural gas bus to join capital Santiago's public transport system, the Chilean Ministry of Transportation and Communications said Saturday.

The Chinese bus will join Santiago's Metropolitan Mobility Network that integrates subway, rental bikes and suburban trains, and begin circulating in August, the ministry said.

It will serve the Route 104 operated by bus company STP Santiago and connect the communes in eastern Santiago.

The bus has a capacity of 101 passengers, including 30 seated and 71 standing, which is equipped with universal accessibility, air conditioning, USB ports and security cameras.

Santiago has become "a laboratory for various technologies," the use of this bus will show if electricity is an efficient alternative fuel for the public transport, Chilean Minister of Transportation and Communications Gloria Hutt told journalists.

STP's general manager Luis Barahona said that the incorporation of this bus "once again put us at the forefront of the use of eco-friendly technologies."

Compared to the diesel bus, natural-gas buses can reduce the emission of particles by 80 percent and nitrogen oxide by 90 percent, according to the Chilean government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*High-temperature vehicle testing site set up in Xinjiang*
2019-08-02 10:50:53 China Daily Li Yan



Aerial photo taken on July 29, 2019 shows the testing lane of a vehicle testing field funded by SAIC Volkswagen in Turpan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. A vehicle testing field has been put into service in Turpan, a city known as "the land of fire" in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region on Wednesday. This vehicle testing field occupies an area of 23.35 million square meters, equivalent to the size of more than 3,200 football fields. It is funded by SAIC Volkswagen, aiming to test their products including petrol-based vehicles, new energy vehicles and automotive parts under extremely dry and hot conditions. (Photo by Han Xinliang/Xinhua)

Work on the world's largest site to test automobiles in ultra-dry and ultra-hot conditions has been completed in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region and is expected to bring in returns of more than 100 million yuan ($14.5 million) every year, officials said.

Located in a windy zone of Turpan, China's hottest region, the test site, which is the size of 3,270 standard soccer pitches, has been built by China Tiesiju Civil Engineering Group (CTCE) for the SAIC (Shanghai Automotive Industry Corp Group) Volkswagen joint venture. Day temperatures in Turpan, known as "the oven" since ancient times, can reach up to 83 C in summer, while the sparse rainfall in the region has resulted in an evaporation rate of over 3,000 millimeters.

The SAIC Volkswagen Xinjiang (Turpan) Test Center can test safety performances in an ultra-dry and ultra-hot environment for more than 1,200 fuel vehicles and 400 new energy vehicles every year, in addition to over 8,000 types of automobile components, according to CTCE Cyberspace Office Director Song Heng.

Speaking at the launch ceremony of the test center on Thursday, CTCE Chairman Zhang Hechuan said the site, which took more than 1,000 days to build since June 2016, has passed the inspection and acceptance of German experts and local quality inspection departments, fulfilling CTCE's commitments to the Sino-German joint venture and the local government.

The project is seen as a vital cog in China's efforts to conduct automobile tests in high temperatures and ultra-dry conditions, and a major step in boosting automobile industry technologies. In addition it will also help promote the socioeconomic development in Xinjiang, he said.

Building the testing center in Turpan, however, has been a challenging task. Located in the Turpan Basin, which is spread over an area of 500,000 square kilometers, the area is deep within the Tianshan Mountain range of eastern Xinjiang, which has a landscape of deserts, gorges, sand dunes and wooded oases. It once served as a key point on the ancient Silk Road. Averaging 154 meters below sea level, Turpan is also the lowest point in China, second only in the world to the Dead Sea.

According to Sun Kai, a CTCE technician on the site, building such a test center was a daunting task as the strata had lots of sedimentary rock formations, while its surface was mainly saline-alkali deserts with an accumulation of thenardite, a sodium sulfate mineral, seen largely in salt lakes and arid regions.

The engineers overcame the stiff geological challenges by using foundation treatment technologies in the saline-alkali areas, he said.

The engineers also introduced 3D high-precision molding technologies to ensure construction quality and precision, Sun said. By improving the hydraulic system for rolling equipment and leveling control systems for pavers, Chinese engineers were able to break the monopoly of Germany and Japan in high-speed ring paving, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*100 new Chinese-made electric buses arrive in Chile*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-02 23:19:59|Editor: huaxia






An electric bus, manufactured by Chinese company BYD, arrives in the port of San Antonio, in the region of Valparaiso, Chile, July 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Jorge Villegas)

*"China's contribution is significant because they have developed models and vehicles with very good features and of very good quality, and they are also lowering the prices," said Chile's Minister of Transportation and Communications.*

SAN ANTONIO, Chile, Aug. 1 (Xinhua) -- After a 31-day journey from Shanghai, 100 Chinese-made electric buses landed here at the port of San Antonio, where local officials donning red vests gathered to welcome this latest addition to the Chilean capital's mass transport fleet.

The BYD-brand buses are equipped with Wi-Fi, USB ports, air-conditioning and other amenities, boasting better passenger experience than traditional petrol-powered buses running the streets in Santiago.

There are 203 Chinese-made electric buses already in service in Santiago's public transport system, drawing praises from drivers and passengers alike.

"China's contribution is significant because they have developed models and vehicles with very good features and of very good quality, and they are also lowering the prices," Chile's Minister of Transportation and Communications Gloria Hutt told Xinhua.

In late 2017, the Chilean government published a National Electromobility Strategy, which outlined actions to ensure that 40 percent of private vehicles and 100 percent of public transport vehicles would be electric by 2050.

Chinese buses have found a promising market in Chile, as the country is striving for its electric mobility and sustainability targets, said Hutt, adding another 83 BYD buses are arriving in Chile in two weeks.

BYD's representative in Chile Tamara Berrios said the quality buses have opened the door of the local market, as more buses are imported to enhance the local mass transit system.

BYD and other Chinese brands have made solid contributions to the electric technology market, where "China is an undisputed leader," said Berrios.

The new buses will run along Santiago's main east-west thoroughfare Grecia Avenue, which will become Latin America's first "electric corridor" for public transportation.

The Chilean government plans to have at least 2,000 electric buses circulating in Santiago by the end of 2020, with 300 to 500 buses serving surrounding communities.

Chile is now at the forefront of sustainable mobility, with one of the world's largest mass transit electric bus fleets, said Chilean Environment Minister Carolina Schmidt.

With an eye to hosting United Nations Climate Change Conference in December, Chile is making headway in promoting electromobility, she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*BYD NEV sales up 73% in Jan-July period*
Xinhua | Updated: 2019-08-07 17:10



> A logo of BYD, China's leading electric car maker. [Photo/IC]
> SHENZHEN - BYD, China's leading new energy vehicle (NEV) manufacturer, reported annual 73.2 percent growth in NEV sales in the Jan-July period amid a NEV market boom.
> 
> In a filing to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange, the Shenzhen-based carmaker said it sold 162,220 NEVs, compared to 93,677 units in the same period last year.
> 
> The strong growth is almost all driven by the pure electric passenger vehicle sector, which saw sales surging 228.9 percent year-on-year to 105,294 units.
> 
> In July alone, the NEV sales, however, fell 11.8 percent to 16,567 units as sales of plug-in hybrid electric vehicles fell 35.2 percent to 6,495 units. Meanwhile, sales of pure electric passenger vehicles rose 16.4 percent to 9,515 units.
> 
> Despite strong NEV sales, BYD saw a sharp decline in gasoline-powered vehicles when the country's auto market continued to report a sales slump this year.
> 
> The carmaker sold 96,837 gasoline-powered vehicles in the seven months, down 42.4 percent year-on-year.
> 
> In late April, BYD said it was expecting a net profit of 1.45 billion yuan ($206 million) to 1.65 billion yuan in the first half of the year, an annual increase of 202.7 to 244.4 percent, on projected strong NEV sales in the second quarter.
> 
> In China, the NEV sector has been a bright spot for the auto market. NEV sales surged 80 percent year-on-year in June and 49.6 percent in the first half of the year, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.



——

*NEV race intensifies as subsidies shrink*
Xinhua | Updated: 2019-08-05 10:00



> Consumers visit an exhibition of new energy vehicles in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, in March. [Photo by Cheng Jiabei/For China Daily]
> 
> BEIJING - Competition in China's new energy vehicles sector is set to intensify as the country has been slashing subsidies for green cars, according to analysts.
> 
> Starting June 26, subsidies to NEV buyers decreased as much as 58 percent, according to a document released by the Ministry of Finance.
> 
> The move came as China has been cutting subsidies for the NEV sector since 2017, which were expected to be completely scrapped by 2020.
> 
> The subsidy withdrawal was adopted given that China's NEV industry has begun to take shape, said Zhou Yi, an assistant researcher with the Development Research Center of the State Council.
> 
> Thanks to the policy support, China's NEV sector has expanded robustly, with sales surging to more than 1.26 million units by the end of 2018 from fewer than 10,000 in 2009.
> 
> With lower subsidies, Chinese NEV manufacturers will face intensified competition not only from fuel vehicle producers but also domestic and foreign NEV companies, Zhou said.
> 
> Currently, profit margins of the NEVs are rather low compared with traditional fuel vehicles while the cost of manufacturing will increase significantly after the subsidy drops, said Chen Shihua, an assistant to the secretary-general of the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.
> 
> As a result, the prices of green cars are bound to rise, according to Cui Dongshu, secretary-general of the China Passenger Car Association.
> 
> Besides, more foreign NEV brands have entered the Chinese market after the government relaxed restrictions on foreign investment in the auto market since 2019, which will also increase the competitive pressure on domestic producers.
> 
> Market demand for green cars is likely to shrink in the short run, said Lu Fuyong from the University of International Business and Economics, noting that uncertainties still exist concerning the great amount of capital attracted by the fast-rising NEV market and whether it will stay active or not as the green car market levels off.
> 
> Commenting on challenges brought by the policy change, Lu said the way to win out in the fierce market competition for NEV manufacturers lies in improving the quality of products and offering better technical services.
> 
> The rapid advance of science and technology revolution brings a more intense integration between the latest information technology and the auto industry, said Shi Jianhua, deputy secretary-general of the CAAM, suggesting the NEV manufacturers should try harder in making their products smarter to attract more consumers.
> 
> In the first half of 2019, a total of 617,000 units of NEVs were sold, up 49.6 percent year-on-year.
> 
> Chen maintained a cautiously optimistic forecast of green car sales for 2019, estimating that they would reach 1.6 million units this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

CHN Bamboo said:


> *BYD NEV sales up 73% in Jan-July period*
> Xinhua | Updated: 2019-08-07 17:10
> 
> 
> 
> ——
> 
> *NEV race intensifies as subsidies shrink*
> Xinhua | Updated: 2019-08-05 10:00


Nice, meanwhile india's car industry and their economy as a whole is collapsing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first intelligent connected expressway conducts self-driving tests*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-16 20:33:50|Editor: Li Xia

JINAN, Aug. 16 (Xinhua) -- China's first intelligent connected expressway in the eastern province of Shandong began automatic driving tests on Friday, according to Qilu Transportation Development Group.

With three tunnels, three tollgates, a bridge and numerous longitudinal slopes that simulate real road situations, the 26-km-long test section perfectly meets test conditions.

Testers demonstrated smart highway application scenarios such as road tests of intelligent connected vehicle platoons and running tests of intelligent roadside sensing units, such as laser and microwave radars, panoramic video surveillance, road sensors, as well as weather monitoring and intelligent traffic guidance signs.

Zhao Xiangmo, vice president of Chang'an University and leading expert on traffic information engineering and control, said that as the next market with huge potential, autonomous driving will bring profound changes to the transport industry.

The project, as planned, will become an international testing, research and development center for driverless vehicles by 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

AUGUST 22, 2019 / 11:32 AM / UPDATED 7 HOURS AGO
*China considers testing no-go zones for gasoline vehicles: ministry - Reuters*

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - China is considering testing a ban on gasoline-powered vehicles in some parts of the country and may set a timetable to eventually phase out such vehicles, according to the industry ministry.

The government has encouraged sales of electric vehicles as part of a crackdown on pollution, but auto industry officials doubt it will completely phase out traditional internal combustion engines given regional differences in climate and environment.

Authorities must first analyze factors such as market demand and emission levels to decide whether to test no-go zones for gasoline-fueled vehicles, according to a document on the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) website.

The document was issued in response to a proposal from China’s parliament on July 16 and reported by Chinese state media on Wednesday.

China is the world’s largest NEV market, with 1.3 million units sold last year. NEV sales, which include battery electric and plug-in hybrid vehicles, are expected to reach 1.5 million units next year.

The ministry may formulate a timetable to phase out gasoline-fueled vehicles, according to the document, but did not say if it would be specific to certain parts of the country or a nationwide phase out.

China’s southern province of Hainan, said in March it plans to stop selling gasoline vehicles by 2030.

Reporting by Yilei Sun and Brenda Goh; editing by Darren Schuettler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164486450190213122

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Volvo's Polestar Opens First Plant in China, Aims to Ship EVs to US, Europe This Year*
ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE : AUG 28 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Volvo's Polestar Opens First Plant in China, Aims to Ship EVs to US, Europe This Year​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 28 -- Polestar, the high-performance automaker owned by Volvo Car Group and Geely Holdings, opened its first assembly line in China yesterday, setting itself up for key export markets including the United States and Europe.

Located in the southwestern city of Chengdu, the Polestar Production Centre is unlike other vehicle production plants. It will turn out the Polestar 1, a hand-assembled plug-in hybrid.

Hand assembling cars is not fast-moving production, as Chief Executive Thomas Ingenlath explained to Yicai Global. In fact, it is "the opposite end of speed," he said, since the factory is dedicated to the craftsmanship of high-performance cars.

Designed by Polestar and Norway architects Snohetta, the plant will produce 500 carbon-fiber-bodied Polestar 1s a year. It is Polestar's first car since Volvo made the company independent two years ago. Volvo, part owned by Geely, bought it in 2015.

The luxury hybrid coupe is priced at CNY1.45 million (USD202,500) and is expected to start being delivered cross China, Europe and the US this year. Polestar's other models will be pure electric vehicles.

Polestar 1 will be sold at over 40 Polestar Spaces worldwide next year in cities such as Shanghai, Beijing, Oslo, Munich, London and Los Angeles. Polestar's strategy in these key markets is 'one design, one brand,' though it also has to abide by country-specific and franchise laws, Ingenlath said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese E-Buses Hit Streets in Cali, Colombia as China Eyes World Market*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : SEP 11 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




Chinese E-Buses Hit Streets in Cali, Colombia as China Eyes World Market​
(Yicai Global) Sept. 11-- A fleet of 26 electric buses made by Shanghai Sunwin Bus took to the streets of Cali, Colombia yesterday, Xinhua News Agency reported.

The batteries installed on these new energy transports give them a 300 kilometer-plus per charge driving range, explained Zhao Qingzhen, a Sunwin engineer. The 8.6-meter long buses also come equipped with an interior real-time monitoring system.

China became the first country to embark on the new mass-transit form in earnest when it deployed the first full battery e-buses at the Beijing Olympic Games in 2008, online Malaysia-based trade magazine Truck and Bus News reported. It is now firmly in the global driver's seat. The country had 421,000 of the light carbon-tread mark conveyances as of May, Bloomberg reported, in contrast to the US, which had 300. Around 425,000 e-buses plied the streets of the world's cities last year, of which 99 percent were in China, according to the online news portal Citylab.

This batch of vehicles arrived in Colombia at the start of this month after being loaded aboard ship in Shanghai at the end of July.

The city, southwest Colombia's commercial hub, plans to introduce more than 300 electric buses through public bidding before the end of this year, its Mayor Norman Maurice Armitage said at the launch ceremony. Armitage hopes more Chinese companies will join in the bidding, he said.

The South American nation passed a law to address air pollution and other issues in July this year, setting a minimum 30 percent proportion of electric buses each year in all cities' public transportation system procurements.

Shanghai Sunwin Bus was founded jointly by SAIC Motor, Volvo China Investment and Volvo Buses in 2000, with a total investment of USD97 million and a registered capital of USD54.2 million. Chinese and overseas investors hold half shares in the joint venture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*BYD Gains Foothold In Germany With Orders For 22 Electric Buses | CleanTechnica*
September 23rd, 2019 by Kyle Field 

BYD is moving into car country with its first order for fully electric transit buses in Germany. The orders for 22 of its 12-meter buses came from German public transit operators BOGESTRA and HCR and are aimed at improving ailing air quality in the greater Ruhr Metropolitan Region.



​Image courtesy: BYD

With news of the deal landing the same week that German powerhouse Daimler announced that it will no longer invest any funds in R&D for petrol engines, the electric buses send a much louder message than electrifying a few routes across town. They serve as a powerful statement to the region that electric vehicles are the future of transportation in the country with petrol pumping through its veins.

Each bus can move up to 80 passengers around at a time, sharing the electric vehicle experience with each one. “Being able to travel from Weitmar to Riemke with zero emission is an important and first step in the right direction for climate protection. It shows that Bogestra keeps its promises and assumes regional responsibility for a sustainable future,” said Bochum’s Mayor Thomas Eiskirch.

Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe, concludes: “We are very proud of this important order, which demonstrates our capabilities in a market dominated by German brands. BYD’s efforts will make a strong contribution to reducing emissions and improving air quality. And in our eyes, that is even more important than our first order in Germany.”

Twenty of the new BYD buses will go to transit operator BOGESTRA with the other two buses going to HCR. The buses will arrive in the summer of 2020, when they will be put straight to use on route 354 in Bochum, route 380 in Gelsenkirchen, and in Herne. BOGESTRA tapped the EV fast charging experts at ABB to supply the chargers that will keep the new electric fleet fully topped up at three of its depots.

_Source: BYD | BOGESTRA_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*BroadXT to unveil self-driving minibus at WIC*
By Fan Feifei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-10-16 13:21
















A view of a 5G-enabled self-driving minibus in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, on Oct 10. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Vehicle is first of its kind in China to have passed tests on open urban roads

The 5G self-driving minibus developed by BroadXT Inc is set to make its global debut on the first day of the sixth World Internet Conference, which will be held on Oct 20-22 in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. The vehicle will be used to help ferry participants to the venue during the conference.

Powered by a variety of advanced techniques such as sensors, high-precision positioning, the fifth-generation wireless network and V2X or vehicle-to-everything cooperative vehicle infrastructure system, the autonomous bus adopts a Level-4 autopilot technology and is able to identify the pedestrian, vehicles and other obstacles within 200 meters.

BroadXT President Shang Wenzhu said the vehicle will be the first mass-produced 5G autonomous minibus in China that has passed tests on open urban roads, while the official noted China is taking the lead in autonomous driving technology.

Shang added the cloud command system can offer an optimal driving route when encountering traffic jams, accidents and extreme weather to ensure safety and enhance traffic efficiency.

"The autonomous bus could react within 100 milliseconds under complex road conditions owing to the 5G, sensors, AI and cutting-edge computing technologies," Shang explained.

During the upcoming conference, 10 self-driving minibuses will carry guests to the venue on the four-kilometer road from Wuzhen Design Building to the crossroad of Longyuan road and Huanhe road, according to Shang.

In September, Wuzhen and BroadXT inked an agreement to speed up the commercialization of 5G autonomous buses in Wuzhen. With a total investment of 650 million yuan ($92 million), the 110-square kilometer Wuzhen will be covered by an intelligent transportation system in three years.

Shang said they plan to promote the self-driving minibuses in Zhejiang province, and more cities in the Yangtze River Delta region.

Officials have high hopes for the market. China expects vehicles with some autonomous functions to account for half of new vehicles sold in the nation by 2020, a guideline released by the National Development and Reform Commission said. In April 2018, the country released a national guideline on road tests for self-driving vehicles.

Consultancy Roland Berger said China is accelerating its development of autonomous driving and is expected to become a leader in the technology, which is seen as key to the future of the automotive industry.

Chinese internet search giant Baidu Inc announced it had launched volume production of its autonomous minibus, the Apolong, in partnership with domestic manufacturer King Long.

Experts have warned, however, that firms should proceed cautiously, especially when it comes to people's safety.

"Intelligent vehicles with fully autonomous functions may account for 10 percent of the new vehicles in 2020," said Yang Diange, dean of the Automobile Engineering Department at Tsinghua University, estimating that "self-driving vehicles will become part of our daily lives in 2030."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*BYD delivers over 50,000 electric buses globally*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-17 14:03:07|Editor: Liu

XI'AN, Oct. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's leading new energy vehicle (NEV) maker BYD has so far delivered more than 50,000 electric buses to global clients, a manager of the company said in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

According to Liu Zhenyu, general manager in charge of BYD's Xi'an business, said the electric buses of BYD have entered dozens of countries and regions including the United States, Britain, Japan, India and Chile.

BYD has provided pure electric buses to more than 90 cities in Europe, grabbing around 20 percent of the local electric bus market share. In the Asia-Pacific region, the NEV maker's electric buses have been put into use in Japan, the Republic of Korea, Singapore and India, Liu said.

In India, for example, over half of electric buses on the street were made by BYD, he added.

BYD Xi'an new energy industrial base was put into production in September 2014. With an annual output of more than 300,000 passenger cars, it has become BYD's biggest vehicle production base in China.

BYD has set up electric bus plants and research centers in foreign countries such as the Netherland, the U.S. and Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese pure electric buses help optimize green transportation in Finland*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-22 02:54:52|Editor: huaxia



Staff members work on the production line of Yutong new energy bus in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province. (Xinhua/Li An)

*"China is very advanced in the development and production of electric buses. Our partner Yutong is the world's largest manufacturer of electric buses," said Heikki Alanko, managing director of Pohjolan Liikenne, one of Finland's largest public transport operators.*

HELSINKI, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- With a striking charging plug pattern on its side, the blue-and-white bus runs quietly, making almost zero noise. Looking carefully, one may spot the Chinese logos on the car glass.

Since August this year, residents in the capital region of Finland have often encountered such new "guys" when they travel by bus.

Being the first batch of pure electric buses in operation in Finland, the 33 buses produced by China's Zhengzhou Yutong Bus Co. Ltd have met the requirements of Finnish authorities, participants in a media visit held in Helsinki on Monday were told.

The buses were introduced to Finland by Pohjolan Liikenne, one of Finland's largest public transport operators.

"China is very advanced in the development and production of electric buses. Our partner Yutong is the world's largest manufacturer of electric buses," Heikki Alanko, managing director of Pohjolan Liikenne, told journalists.

"The battery of the electric bus produced by Yutong has good performance, large storage capacity and fast charging speed. According to our estimation, after full charge, it can support at least 200 kilometers of driving even under harsh conditions," said Alanko.

"Our drivers gave pretty good feedback on driving Yutong pure electric buses. The passengers also praised them for the comfort and low noise," Alanko said. "We are very satisfied."

According to Alanko, more than a year ago, the Helsinki Region Transportation Authority, which is responsible for maintaining the public transportation network of nine cities in the capital area, tendered the first batch of pure electric buses. Yutong's products were selected by Pohjolan Liikenne, one of the bidders, for their outstanding quality, and finally got recognized by the government.

"The government and the Helsinki Regional Transportation Authority have strict control over the quality of public transport vehicles. Pure electric buses by Yutong met our requirements in terms of model size, comfort, energy consumption, safety and follow-up services," Johanna Nyberg, head of city traffic of Espoo in the Helsinki region, said.

Pure electric buses produced in China will also play an important role in helping Finland save energy, reduce emissions and promote green travel.

According to Nyberg, several cities in the Helsinki region, including Espoo, plan to increase the proportion of zero-carbon public transport to 30 percent within five years, and reach 100 percent zero-carbon emissions in public transport system by 2030.

The arrival of the pure electric buses "will optimize our bus system," marking an important step towards green travel in cities, Nyberg said.

Ma Kai, Nordic market project manager at Yutong, told Xinhua that in light of the long, cold and snowy winters in Finland, Pohjolan Liikenne was very concerned about the performance of the buses.

Representatives of the Finnish bus operator "came to Harbin (the capital of Heilogjiang, China's northernmost province), which has a similar winter climate as Finland, for testing our products, and finally were convinced by the quality," said Ma.

Ma said Yutong representatives had visited Finland many times before winning the contract with Pohjolan Liikenne.

"Yutong attaches great importance to follow-up services and sets up commissioners for overseas customers to ensure vehicle operation and provides skills training," said Ma.

Yutong is a Chinese bus manufacturer that has an excellent track record in the new energy bus industry. The publicity department of Yutong told Xinhua that as of July 2019, the company had sold 120,000 new energy buses worldwide, including more than 8,000 in Europe. In 2018, its large and medium-sized passenger vehicles had a global market share of 13 percent.

"The development of our new energy bus business is largely due to China's vigorous promotion of new energy vehicle research and development (R&D) and production in the past few years. The forward-looking policies have enabled us to touch the pulse of the industry, accumulate a wealth of experience and get our technical strength enhanced," Ma said.


----------



## JSCh

*First route for autonomous public buses opens in Wuhan*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-11-05 15:48



A photo taken on May 22, 2019 shows a multi-functional AI-based autonomous driving bus with the features of a giant panda in Tianjin. [Photo/IC]

China's first bus route for commercial operation of autonomous driving has recently been launched in Wuhan city of Hubei province, one month after the city issued commercial licenses for unmanned vehicles, the first of its kind in the world, Science and Technology Daily reported on Tuesday.

The Smart Panda Bus, which will soon start operating on the route, is a multi-functional AI-based autonomous driving vehicle with features of a giant panda developed by DeepBlue Technology, China's leading artificial intelligence (AI) firm.

Measuring 12-meter-long, 2.25-meter-wide and 3.25-meter-high, It has a weight about 10 tons and is powered by a lithiumion phosphate battery. Its autonomous driving level is between Level 3 and Level 4, which means it does not require human interaction in most situations.

In addition to its self-driving features, the bus also has a fingerprint recognition system, an in-vehicle robot and an intelligent emergency escape system.

"The central business district of Wuhan has crowds of people and vehicles crisscrossed by complicated high-rises, which creates a series of problems for autonomous driving," said Zhao Xu, vice-president for technology at DeepBlue.

"If those problems can be better solved, it would set a good example to be promoted among other autonomous driving companies," he said.

As one of China's first batch of 5G pilot cities, Wuhan has the technical advantages of intelligent connected vehicle, providing infrastructure support for the operation of autonomous driving.

At present, the Smart Panda fleet is already operating in 10 cities across China. The goal is to reach 20 cities by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Ecuador opens its largest electric charging station built by China's BYD*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-10 08:24:29|Editor: huaxia



An electric car is parked in the electric charging station in Guayaquil, Ecuador, on November 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Str)

*Ecuador's most populous city and leading productive hub, Guayaquil, boasts 20 BYD-made buses and 50 electric taxis.*

QUITO, Nov. 8 (Xinhua) -- Ecuadorian Vice President Otto Sonnenholzner inaugurated the country's biggest electric charging station for electric cars, taxis and buses in the southwest port city of Guayaquil on Friday.

The "electroline" station, as it called here, was built by Chinese company BYD, a leading manufacturer of electric vehicles and batteries.

"This is a project that signals looking to the future and it is evidence of what can be achieved when we work together for what the country needs," Sonnenholzner said during the opening ceremony.

Construction of the 600,000 U.S. dollars station, which was privately financed, began on July 11 thanks to strategic cooperation between BYD, the federal government, which loaned the land, Guayaquil's local government and the Municipal Transit Authority (ATM).

Jorge Burbano, national manager of BYD Ecuador, which will operate the station, said the 5,000-square-meter facility is among the most modern in the region.

"It has 20 rapid chargers and a megawatt of total installed power, with the capacity to supply 500 vehicles a day," said Burbano.

An electric car can be fully charged in 90 minutes, and an electric bus in three and a half hours, he said.

Ecuador's most populous city and leading productive hub, Guayaquil, boasts 20 BYD-made buses and 50 electric taxis.

Ecuador received its first fleet of BYD electric buses in February for use in public transit to improve air quality and urban mobility.

The initiative turned Ecuador into the second South American country to adopt sustainable electric mass transit, after Chile.

Guayaquil Mayor Cynthia Viteri announced that the transport sector was eligible for a 15,000 U.S. dollars incentive to purchase an electric bus, or 4,000 U.S. dollars for an electric taxi.

Motorists using the new station can pay via an app called BYD Electrolinera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*SAIC's Autonomous Truck Is World's First to Load, Unload Storage Containers*
XU HUIYUN
DATE : NOV 11 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





SAIC's Autonomous Truck Is World's First to Load, Unload Storage Containers​(Yicai Global) Nov. 11 -- A self-driving truck designed by SAIC Motor, Shanghai International Port Group and China Mobile has become the first autonomous vehicle in the world to successfully load and unload storage containers at a dock.

The truck, which meets SAE's level four autonomy standards, completed the task at Yangshan Port in Shanghai, the world's busiest container port, the three companies announced together over the weekend. The 5G-equipped vehicle traveled a total 27 kilometers over roads, highways and dockyards and through heavy night traffic.

Using the truck will raise the port machinery's single-point operation efficiency by 10 percent and carbon emissions by 30 percent, the statement added, saying it will also completely clear congestion on the Donghai Bridge.

The trio hope that the trucks can make the port, which suffers the logistical difficulty of being based on an island in the East China Sea, more efficient and competitive. They plan to start running autonomous operations on a small scale in day-to-day freight transport next year, before expanding over the next three to five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Los Angeles Places Largest Single Electric Bus Order In US History -- 130 BYD K7M Buses | CleanTechnica


----------



## JSCh

*Self-driving RoboTaxi navigates through traffic in Guangzhou*
Nov 21, 2019
New China TV

First-person view: Watch how a self-driving RoboTaxi navigates through challenging traffic condition in Guangzhou, China. #Taxi #Robot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's BYD lands large electric bus order in Netherlands*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-07 05:23:43|Editor: xuxin




Isbrand Ho (R), managing director of BYD Europe, shakes hands with Frank Janssen, CEO of Keolis Nederland, during a signing ceremony in Deventer, the Netherlands, Dec. 6, 2019. China's leading new energy vehicle manufacturer BYD cut a deal on Friday to provide 259 electric buses for the Netherlands, the largest single order the Chinese company has ever landed in Europe. The deal was made with Keolis Nederland BV, the Dutch subsidiary of global public transport provider Keolis. (Xinhua)

THE HAGUE, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- China's leading new energy vehicle manufacturer BYD cut a deal on Friday to provide 259 electric buses for the Netherlands, the largest single order the Chinese company has ever landed in Europe.

The deal was made with Keolis Nederland BV, the Dutch subsidiary of global public transport provider Keolis.

"This is a momentous occasion for BYD and also represents a huge commitment to electric mobility since it becomes the largest European fleet ever switched to electric at one time," said Isbrand Ho, managing director of BYD Europe, adding that his company has worked tirelessly with Keolis to provide a complete transport solution.

Under the deal, 259 pure-electric, emissions-free buses will be delivered from next summer and enter service from the end of 2020, according to BYD.

Frank Janssen, CEO of Keolis Nederland, voiced his confidence in BYD's products, saying "We've chosen BYD due to our excellent experience with their e-buses... Furthermore we trust BYD's expertise as a manufacturer in developing and maintaining battery-packages."

"It is another milestone for Keolis Nederland and the Keolis Group in developing and deploying electro-mobility solutions around the world and it reaffirms our commitment to supporting public transport authorities in the transition to sustainability," he added.

BYD won its first European order in 2012 to supply six eBuses to the Dutch national park island of Schiermonnikoog. So far, it has made deliveries and taken orders in nearly 60 cities and more than 10 countries, according to the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Beijing starts road tests for autonomous-driving cars with passengers*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/16 17:43:40



A worker tests a driverless bus in Xiong'an, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 10, 2019. "Unmanned" technologies have brought great convenience to the city life in Xiong'an. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Beijing became the third first-tier city in China to allow public road tests of autonomous-driving vehicles carrying passengers after Guangzhou, and Shanghai, a move that industry insiders said could narrow China's gap with the US in the new technology.

The authorities imposed strict safety standards on companies intending to run autonomous-driving trials. Companies must provide each trial vehicle with 5 million yuan ($716,866) of liability insurance coverage, or make an equivalent compensation guarantee, according to Beijing's transportation authorities on Friday. The companies also need to make sure that vehicles can be switched from autopilot to manual mode at any time.

Beijing started opening test roads for autonomous driving in 2018. The new rule marks the first time that the capital is allowing on-road tests of autonomous-driving vehicles carrying passengers. 

So far, 123 kilometers of roads have been opened for the tests, and a test area in Yizhuang, Beijing opened in June for closed area tests, media reports said. Two other closed test areas in Beijing's Haidian and Daxing districts are under construction.

The standardization of the autonomous-driving industry is essential before a launch of the business nationwide and it is a key step to narrow the gap with leading players such as the US, Zhang Zhiyong, founder of the Beijing-based car data service provider iwenfeng.cn, told the Global Times on Monday.

"There are still many uncertainties when it comes to allowing autonomous-driving vehicles onto public roads," Zhang said. "Currently China's standards on vehicle driving autonomy are unclear, and more specific regulations on safety and liability need to be rolled out."

According to Zhang, the US Department of Transportation has adopted six levels of automation, ranging from zero to full autonomy, as defined by the Society of Automotive Engineers.

In the US, there were more than 1,400 autonomous vehicles on the road as of June, according to a report by techcrunch.com, and more than 80 companies are running tests in 36 US states.

However, Chinese cities' efforts in autonomous driving are going strong, according to Zhang. Prior to Beijing, several cities ran tests of such vehicles.

Guangzhou, capital of South China's Guangdong Province, introduced its regulations for autonomous-driving tests in April 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

*Niu Unveils World's First Self-Driving Electric Trike*
XU WEI7

DATE : JAN 09 2020/SOURCE : YICAI





Niu Unveils World's First Self-Driving Electric Trike

(Yicai Global) Jan. 9 -- Chinese electric bike maker Niu Technologies unveiled the world's first self-driving electric tricycle at the CES in Las Vegas.

The Jiangsu province-based firm launched TQi and an electric motorbike RQi at the event yesterday, The Paper reported the same day, without disclosing prices. Both feature fifth-generation networking and the TQi has level-two autonomy and is equipped with supplemental restraint system airbags, anti-lock braking, traction control and other driving assistance systems. It has a 200 kilometer range, peaks at 80 kilometers per hour and can connect with smart charging piles.

Level-two autonomy is considered partial automation and includes vehicles that can manage their speed and assist with lane keeping and changing, according to SAE International standards. The RQi also features driver assistance, anti-lock brakes, traction control and a top speed of 160 kilometers per hour.

The TQi will go on sale in the second half of this year, founder Hu Yilin said at the event, which kicked off on Jan. 7 and ends tomorrow.

Niu more than doubled net profit to CNY129 million (USD18.6 million) in the first three quarters of this year as revenue leaped 46.7 percent to CNY1.5 billion (USD216 million), according to data from Wind.

https://yicaiglobal.com/news/niu-unveils-world-first-self-driving-electric-trike


----------



## GS Zhou

CIASI (China Insurance Automotive Safety Index) recently did the crash test of the VW Passat. The German car model records the WORST record in all the CIASI crash tests so far.

Let's see how the German car performs in the test.

A-pillar is almost broken.





No side air curtain. Front air bag fails to offer any protection to the driver.





See the neck of the test dummy. Hard to imagine if it is a real crash, how would the driver look like.





This make VW Passat the WORST performer in the CIASI history. Let's see how CIASI comments the German vehicle. A quick translation:

64kmh 25% overlap crash test
Overall rating: P (poor)
Restrain system and the dummy movement: P (poor)
Head protection from the front: the front air bag offers very limited protection; excessive horizontal displacement of the driving wheel; head of the test dummy hits the hard structure twice
Head protection from the side: no side curtain avaialble
Thorax protection from the front: excessive horizontal displacement of the driving wheel






As a comparison, lets see how the SAIC (Shanghai Automotive Industry Company) Roewe RX5 Max performs in the same CIASI test.

A-pillar almost NO deformation





Side curtain and front air bag activated, offers the desired protection to the driver





Also the summary from CIASI. A quick translation:

64kmh 25% overlap crash test
Overall rating: G (good)
Restrain system and the dummy movement: G (good)
Head protection from the front: stable protection from the front air bag
Head protection from the side: side curtain offers a good protection range after it activated.





Want to see the test videos? Check the following two links:

VW Passat CIASI crash test:
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av80495855

SAIC Roewe RX5 MAX crash test
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av82546919

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menthol

May be VW just send the wrong car.

I think we should see another tests for the same car model.


----------



## KhanBaba2

Menthol said:


> May be VW just send the wrong car.
> 
> I think we should see another tests for the same car model.


No such thing as wrong car. What if you had purchased the wrong car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Menthol said:


> May be VW just send the wrong car.
> 
> I think we should see another tests for the same car model.


It's not VW sends the car, but the test organization buys it from the VW dealership. What if the customer buys the wrong car??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

I would like to see how German made Passat performs in the test.

They will be a laughing stock if it will do better than their Chinese market car.


----------



## Viet

Paul2 said:


> I would like to see how German made Passat performs in the test.
> 
> They will be a laughing stock if it will do better than their Chinese market car.


They do perform well in crash tests otherwise the car won’t be allowed on public roads. I had a Passat, never complained. Ok some minor stuffs but not serious.
It appears the car is not assembled well in China. Poor quality. VW should take note.







@Bismarck


----------



## KungFuLee

I think VW Passat was build by SAIC plant in Nanjing. I don't think there are any new Passat build by German anymore. I think they are either build in America or in China. Actually, I don't think VW sell Passat in Germany anymore, if they still do, it would be the same car they tested in 2014 (because new vehicle with new design feature would need to be test by EU NCAP)

The Last EU NCAP entry for Passat is for 2014 VW Passat Sedan, resulting in a 5 stars EUNCAP rating, you can download the full report here

https://cdn.euroncap.com/media/4893/euroncap_volkswagen_passat_2014_5stars.pdf


----------



## GS Zhou

VW needs to take the full responsibility of the poor test performance. Its Chinese partner SAIC should not be blamed (see the SAIC Roewe RX5 Max example in #1). Made in China should not be blamed neither. 

Toyota Avalon, made by Toyota's plant in Tianjin, China
The crash test rating is G (Good). A-pillar almost no deformed




Nissan Teana, made by Nissan's plant in Guangzhou. G-rating again. 





Volvo XC60, made by Volvo/Geely's plant in Chengdu. G-rating again. 





Links to the mentioned Toyota/Nissan/Volvo videos
Volvo XC60: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av81383385
Nissan Teana: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av81732919
Toyota Avalon: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av80781685

If you can read Chinese, you will find the name of Passat (帕萨特) is mentioned continually by the bullet comments. The young generation is really annoyed by VW. VW needs to feel shameful!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

GS Zhou said:


> VW needs to take the full responsibility of the poor test performance. Its Chinese partner SAIC should not be blamed (see the SAIC Roewe RX5 Max example in #1). Made in China should not be blamed neither.
> 
> Toyota Avalon, made by Toyota's plant in Tianjin, China
> The crash test rating is G (Good). A-pillar almost no deformed
> View attachment 598981
> 
> Nissan Teana, made by Nissan's plant in Guangzhou. G-rating again.
> View attachment 598982
> 
> 
> Volvo XC60, made by Volvo/Geely's plant in Chengdu. G-rating again.
> View attachment 598985
> 
> 
> Links to the mentioned Toyota/Nissan/Volvo videos
> Volvo XC60: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av81383385
> Nissan Teana: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av81732919
> Toyota Avalon: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av80781685
> 
> If you can read Chinese, you will find the name of Passat (帕萨特) is mentioned continually by the bullet comments. The young generation is really annoyed by VW. VW needs to feel shameful!!



I don't understand how SAIC was not to blame? They made the car...….Just because VW is a German brand that alone does not make the car stronger, that's depends on the material used and the way the car was put together. And those are SAIC responsibility, just because they make other car better does not absolve their responsibility on making a bad car....Because it was completely depends on how the car was made.

If anything VW was to blame is quality control, they let that piece of junk rolled out of SAIC assembly line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

KungFuLee said:


> I don't understand how SAIC was not to blame? They made the car...….Just because VW is a German brand that alone does not make the car stronger, that's depends on the material used and the way the car was put together. And those are SAIC responsibility, just because they make other car better does not absolve their responsibility on making a bad car....Because it was completely depends on how the car was made.
> 
> If anything VW was to blame is quality control, they let that piece of junk rolled out of SAIC assembly line.


You mean if they are strong than VW take the credit, if they are brittle, then SAIC is to be blamed??? WTF logic is this???
BTW, SAIC also make GM cars and their own brand cars which source the material locally and they perfrom millions better in this test.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

KungFuLee said:


> I don't understand how SAIC was not to blame? They made the car...….Just because VW is a German brand that alone does not make the car stronger, that's depends on the material used and the way the car was put together. And those are SAIC responsibility, just because they make other car better does not absolve their responsibility on making a bad car....Because it was completely depends on how the car was made.
> 
> If anything VW was to blame is quality control, they let that piece of junk rolled out of SAIC assembly line.


VW Passat comes from SAIC-Volkswagen, a 50/50 JV between SAIC and Volkswagen. SAIC-VW produces VW vehicles only (VW & Skoda). SAIC has its own dedicated plant for making its own-brands vehicles (Roewe and MG). I.e. Passat has NOTHING to do with SAIC's own production line. 

The safety of the vehicle is mainly decided by two factors: design, and sourcing. Which side in SAIC-VW takes the control of this two most important functions? See the answer from SAIC-VW's webiste.

SAIC team takes care of marketing and HR, i.e the less critical functions; but Volkswagen team take care of the most important roles: commercial (i.e. sourcing), Engineering/R&D.

Which side to take the responsibility? I think the answer is clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

Viet said:


> They do perform well in crash tests otherwise the car won’t be allowed on public roads. I had a Passat, never complained. Ok some minor stuffs but not serious.
> It appears the car is not assembled well in China. Poor quality. VW should take note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bismarck


Idiot, you know SAIC have the best plants and they also build GM cars and their own brand cars, which are all perform millions better in this test than this VW model??? And do you know JVs in China build 15 million cars, and Chinese companies produce another 12 million passenger cars, every year? they all perform better than this VW Passat??? It is VW's problem not its Chinese partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

GS Zhou said:


> VW needs to take the full responsibility of the poor test performance. Its Chinese partner SAIC should not be blamed (see the SAIC Roewe RX5 Max example in #1). Made in China should not be blamed neither.
> 
> Toyota Avalon, made by Toyota's plant in Tianjin, China
> The crash test rating is G (Good). A-pillar almost no deformed
> View attachment 598981
> 
> Nissan Teana, made by Nissan's plant in Guangzhou. G-rating again.
> View attachment 598982
> 
> 
> Volvo XC60, made by Volvo/Geely's plant in Chengdu. G-rating again.
> View attachment 598985
> 
> 
> Links to the mentioned Toyota/Nissan/Volvo videos
> Volvo XC60: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av81383385
> Nissan Teana: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av81732919
> Toyota Avalon: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av80781685
> 
> If you can read Chinese, you will find the name of Passat (帕萨特) is mentioned continually by the bullet comments. The young generation is really annoyed by VW. VW needs to feel shameful!!


Weird translation 
I would expect 风 feng or (phong in Vietnamese) wind in the chinese text. Passat is a tropical east west wind.


----------



## KungFuLee

Kai Liu said:


> Idiot, you know SAIC have the best plants and they also build GM cars and their own brand cars, which are all perform millions better in this test than this VW model??? And you know JVs in China build 15 million cars besides another 10 million passenger cars from Chinese brands, they all perform better than this VW Passat??? It is VW's problem not its Chinese partner.



Again, just because SAIC make better cars that does not mean they couldn't make a bad car. If you look at BMW car score in NCAP, you can see they score different rating on different car from the same manufacturer. Also, if you say SAIC cannot make a bad car because all their car perform well in the test, then why German made Passat score very high in EURO NCAP?

So I am asking you this, what determine a car being make in excellent condition or a car being made in a bad condition. The company who build it? Or the company who sold the right to the company who build it?






GS Zhou said:


> The safety of the vehicle is mainly decided by two factors: *design, and sourcing*. Which side in SAIC-VW takes the control of this two most important functions? See the answer from SAIC-VW's webiste.



So build quality have nothing to do with safety?

If you really believe that, then I got nothing to say.

As for the rest of the post. LOL. You can try to spin whatever it want, at the end of the day it was a German car build in China, you can say this is VW fault, I mean it was, they should have at least the same standard of personnel working in China as in working in Germany.



Kai Liu said:


> You mean if they are strong than VW take the credit, if they are brittle, then SAIC is to be blamed??? WTF logic is this???
> BTW, SAIC also make GM cars and their own brand cars which source the material locally and they perfrom millions better in this test.



I never said that. I said VW and SAIC are both to blame. On the other hand both you and GS Zhou think it was only VW to blame.


----------



## Kai Liu

KungFuLee said:


> Again, just because SAIC make better cars that does not mean they couldn't make a bad car. If you look at BMW car score in NCAP, you can see they score different rating on different car from the same manufacturer. Also, if you say SAIC cannot make a bad car because all their car perform well in the test, then why German made Passat score very high in EURO NCAP?
> 
> So I am asking you this, what determine a car being make in excellent condition or a car being made in a bad condition. The company who build it? Or the company who sold the right to the company who build it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So build quality have nothing to do with safety?
> 
> If you really believe that, then I got nothing to say.


Well, CIASI's criteria is comparable to IIHS of USA, which is more strict than the Euro NCAP. They may perform well in EURO NCAP, because they studied well of the test criteria, and they are made to score high in EURO NCAP, but for CIASI, VW is not prepared...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Kai Liu said:


> Idiot, you know SAIC have the best plants and they also build GM cars and their own brand cars, which are all perform millions better in this test than this VW model??? And do you know JVs in China build 15 million cars, and Chinese companies produce another 12 million passenger cars, every year? they all perform better than this VW Passat??? It is VW's problem not its Chinese partner.


Why VW alone to blame?
What’s about chinese suppliers that deliver the airbags?

Maybe overworked overtired chinese workers that incorrectly build in the stuffs?


----------



## Kai Liu

Viet said:


> Why VW alone to blame?
> What’s about chinese suppliers that deliver the airbags?


What the airbags to do with the A-pillars??? Are you joking???
BTW, the material is not to blame because other car models which perform well also use the materials from the same suppliers. Mostly the design has flaws which is VW's responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

KungFuLee said:


> So build quality have nothing to do with safety?
> 
> If you really believe that, then I got nothing to say.


Manufacturing is equally important. I forgot to mention it. Will add it soon. 

But this role is again taken by Volkswagen. NOT by SAIC. In the joint venture SAIC-VW, it is always the technical executive vice president to take the responsibility of manufacturing. And this position is ALWAYS taken by the German side. 

See the appointment news of Fred Schulze to become the technical executive VP at SAIC-Volkswagen. 
https://www.automobil-produktion.de/menschen/fred-schulze-wird-produktionschef-bei-saic-vw-203.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KungFuLee

Kai Liu said:


> Well, CIASI's criteria is comparable to IIHS of USA, which is more strict than the Euro NCAP. They may perform well in EURO NCAP, because they studied well of the test criteria, but for CIASI, VW is not prepared...



actually, it was the other way around, Euro NCAP have more stringent safety rating than US IIHS, the test base is the same (Same Speed, Same Requirment) however, IIHS does not consider Pedestrian Safety. 

Anyway, VW Passat 2020 also score all Gs in IINS rating anyway. Which mean your argument of which test is better is a moot point.

https://mocktheorytest.com/resources/how-to-use-crash-test-results-when-looking-to-buy-a-car/
https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/volkswagen/passat-4-door-sedan/2020


----------



## GS Zhou

Viet said:


> Why VW alone to blame?
> What’s about chinese suppliers that deliver the airbags?
> 
> Maybe overworked overtired chinese workers that incorrectly build in the stuffs?


Are you kidding me? Don't you have some very basic understanding of vehicle structure?? The air bag is activated successfully. So it is NOT air bag's fault! 
It is because of the A-pillar broken that letting the impact force flow into the cockpit, then the driving wheel doing excessive displacement, hence the airbag fails to hold the passenger's head!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KungFuLee

GS Zhou said:


> Manufacturing is equally important. I forgot to mention it. Will add it soon.
> 
> But this role is again taken by Volkswagen. NOT by SAIC. In the joint venture SAIC-VW, it is always the technical executive vice president to take the responsibility of manufacturing. And this position is ALWAYS taken by the German side.
> 
> See the appointment news of Fred Schulze to become the technical executive VP at SAIC-Volkswagen.
> https://www.automobil-produktion.de/menschen/fred-schulze-wird-produktionschef-bei-saic-vw-203.html



So essentially you are saying the car made in China, by Chinese worker, in a Joint China-Germany Factory, under Germany supervision is entirely Germany fault how it turn out?


----------



## Kai Liu

KungFuLee said:


> actually, it was the other way around, Euro NCAP have more stringent safety rating than US IIHS, the test base is the same (Same Speed, Same Requirment) however, IIHS does not consider Pedestrian Safety.
> 
> Anyway, VW Passat 2020 also score all Gs in IINS rating anyway. Which mean your argument of which test is better is a moot point.
> 
> https://mocktheorytest.com/resources/how-to-use-crash-test-results-when-looking-to-buy-a-car/
> https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/volkswagen/passat-4-door-sedan/2020


I will tell you CIASI is very very strict, and it is a third party organization to provide stats for insurance companies, like the IIHS... But this is not the issue, the main issue is that Euro NCAP is too well studied by all manufacturers. Their cars are made to score high in that test from the design stage... But when the test method and criteria varied, they could perform very poorly.

https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1654782426133195100&wfr=spider&for=pc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

KungFuLee said:


> So essentially you are saying the car made in China, by Chinese worker, in a Joint China-Germany Factory, under Germany supervision is entirely Germany fault how it turn out?


SAIC, a pure China factory, by Chinese workers, under Chinese supervision across all functions, is doing a perfect job in crash test. 
FAW-Toyota (the one making Toyota Avalon), by Chinese workers, under Japanese supervision, is doing a perfect job in crash test. 
Dongfeng-Nissan (the one making Nissan Teana), by Chinese workers, under Japanese supervision, is doing a perfect job in crash test.
Volvo/Geely, by Chinese workers, under Chinese/Sweden supervision, is doing a perfect job in crash test. 

SAIC-Volkswagen, by Chinese workers, under German supervision, is the WORST performer in the crash test. 

Isn't the contrast strong enough??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KungFuLee

Kai Liu said:


> I will tell you CIASI is very very strict... But this is not the issue, the main issue is that Euro NCAP is too well studied by all manufacturers. Their cars are made to score high in that test from the design stage... But when the test method and criteria varied, they could perform very poorly.



Do you even know how these test was done? 

It was done to simulate what normal roadside crash was like, and they are studied regardless of their origin. 

First of all, to say you "Varied" the standard and it would perform poorly is, well, nothing but a stretch, unless you claim a car can be build to an overall standard can score good point at one part (eg. the front) and score bad if they put a 25 degree spin in the test?

This is not a school exam you are talking about. This is a well rounded standardization test.....


----------



## Kai Liu

KungFuLee said:


> Do you even know how these test was done?
> 
> It was done to simulate what normal roadside crash was like, and they are studied regardless of their origin.
> 
> First of all, to say you "Varied" the standard and it would perform poorly is, well, nothing but a stretch, unless you claim a car can be build to an overall standard can score good point at one part (eg. the front) and score bad if they put a 25 degree spin in the test?
> 
> This is not a school exam you are talking about. This is a well rounded standardization test.....


Read this article:
https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1654782426133195100&wfr=spider&for=pc


----------



## KungFuLee

GS Zhou said:


> SAIC, a pure China factory, by Chinese workers, under Chinese supervision across all functions, is doing a perfect job in crash test.
> FAW-Toyota (the one making Toyota Avalon), by Chinese workers, under Japanese supervision, is doing a perfect job in crash test.
> Dongfeng-Nissan (the one making Nissan Teana), by Chinese workers, under Japanese supervision, is doing a perfect job in crash test.
> Volvo/Geely, by Chinese workers, under Chinese/Sweden supervision, is doing a perfect job in crash test.
> 
> SAIC-Volkswagen, by Chinese workers, under German supervision, is the WORST performer in the crash test.
> 
> Isn't the contrast strong enough??



In law, that is called an "Anti-Logical" theory.

Again, just because someone did a good job itself, working with the Japanese, working with the Swede, does not mean it will do good working with someone else. As all these incidents are mutually exclusive.

And you also failed to answer my question.

Are you saying the car made in China, by Chinese worker, in a Joint China-Germany Factory, under Germany supervision is entirely Germany fault how it turn out? This is a simple yes or no question.



Kai Liu said:


> Read this article:
> https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1654782426133195100&wfr=spider&for=pc



It said

中国保险汽车安全指数研究管理机构（C-IASI），简称中保研，作为目前为止国内最有信服力的汽车安全碰撞机构之一，*其标准也是参考了美国的C-NCAP*

According to this

2020 VW Passat score all G in US IIHS rating, (By the way C-NCAP is a Chinese Standard, not an American Standard, so the article was wrong there)

https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/volkswagen/passat-4-door-sedan/2020

Also, according to this, IINS done the same test in the same condition as Euro NCAP

https://mocktheorytest.com/resources/how-to-use-crash-test-results-when-looking-to-buy-a-car/


----------



## Viet

GS Zhou said:


> Are you kidding me? Don't you have some very basic understanding of vehicle structure?? The air bag is activated successfully. So it is NOT air bag's fault!
> It is because of the A-pillar broken that letting the impact force flow into the cockpit, then the driving wheel doing excessive displacement, hence the airbag fails to hold the passenger's head!


Ok who is the supplier of this piece a pillar? a chinese company I assume. You should look at other possibilities.


----------



## Kai Liu

KungFuLee said:


> It said
> 
> 中国保险汽车安全指数研究管理机构（C-IASI），简称中保研，作为目前为止国内最有信服力的汽车安全碰撞机构之一，*其标准也是参考了美国的C-NCAP*
> 
> According to this
> 
> 2020 VW Passat score all G in US IINS rating, (By the way C-NCAP is a Chinese Standard, not an American Standard, so the article was wrong there)
> 
> https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/volkswagen/passat-4-door-sedan/2020
> 
> Also, according to this, IINS done the same test in the same condition as Euro NCAP
> 
> https://mocktheorytest.com/resources/how-to-use-crash-test-results-when-looking-to-buy-a-car/


No matter what, it is a VW passat, not a SAIC passat. It perform poorly in CIASI is a fact. It is VW's reputation to be tarnished.
BTW, Euro-NCAP is nothing special:




SAIC's own brand perform very well in that test.



Viet said:


> Ok who is the supplier of this piece a pillar? a chinese company I assume. You should look at other possibilities.


~30 million cars source their material and parts from Chinese suppliers every year but only this Passat perform poorly, then who is to blame???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KungFuLee

Kai Liu said:


> No matter what, it is a VW passat, not a SAIC passat. It perform poorly in CIASI is a fact. It is VW's reputation to be tarnished.
> BTW, Euro-NCAP is nothing special:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAIC's own brand perform very well in that test.



Then explain to me why VW Passat only perform badly in China, it have 5 Stars in EU, all G in US, 6 Star in Japan. 

I mean, if all of these are VW fault, then should they have any one of those or all of those failed badly as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Kai Liu said:


> No matter what, it is a VW passat, not a SAIC passat. It perform poorly in CIASI is a fact. It is VW's reputation to be tarnished.
> BTW, Euro-NCAP is nothing special:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAIC's own brand perform very well in that test.
> 
> 
> ~30 million cars source their material and parts from Chinese suppliers every year but only this Passat perform poorly, then who is to blame???


Who knows, maybe a chinese supplier delivers a cheap quality stuff to VW.
I recently had issue with my Toyota. The underbody steel sheet had to be replaced. It turns out instead of steal, the sheet is made of aluminum. Some people are criminal.


----------



## GS Zhou

KungFuLee said:


> In law, that is called an "Anti-Logical" theory.
> 
> Again, just because someone did a good job itself, working with the Japanese, working with the Swede, does not mean it will do good working with someone else. As all these incidents are mutually exclusive.
> 
> And you also failed to answer my question.
> 
> Are you saying the car made in China, by Chinese worker, in a Joint China-Germany Factory, under Germany supervision is entirely Germany fault how it turn out? This is a simple yes or no question.



A-pillar broken is rarely seen in car crash test. Such issue should be caused by the following reasons:

- Poor design, e.g. the front structure is not optimized for impact force absorb. It's a German-brand car. German are too proud to let others, especially if it is a country in their eyes is with an inferior auto industry, to interfere the German-brand car design. It's not difficult to imagine it.

- Using downgraded materials purposely. E.g. a harder steel grade should be chosen for the safety consideration, but the car company chooses the lower grade for cost control. Should not be surprised here considering VW needs to pay the diesel-gate scandal fine in US. A big amount of money, hence it wants to secure higher profits from its China business. Also the lack of side air curtain of Passat could be seen as another proof here.

- Using an unqualified supplier that fails to meet the quality standard. I cannot exclude the possibility here fully, to be very honest, because I don't know who exactly supplies the steel of the BIW (body-in-white) to SAIC-Volkswagen. However, considering A-pillar is the most important part to vehicle safety, steel for making A-pillar could only be sourced from super large & credible steel companies. And such steel companies usually serve a variety of different car OEMs. But A-pillar broken is TOO rare to see in crash test. Therefore I don't think it is the supplier's fault

- OEM's own mistake in manufacturing. SAIC-VW's past quality record is not bad. It's not the top-class in the industry, but acceptable. See the survey from JD Power. SAIC-VW's PP100 (problem per 100 cars) is 111, better than the industry average (116). So I don't think SAIC-VW's workers should be blamed for A-pillar broken, considering the "rareness" of A-pillar broken.
https://china.jdpower.com/zh-hans/press-release/2019-china-vds-cn

Short summary: the Passat's A-pillar broken issue is more likely to be caused by poor design, or using a downgraded materials purposely. It's Volkswagen's responsibility, because sourcing and R&D is under its full control.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

KungFuLee said:


> Then explain to me why VW Passat only perform badly in China, it have 5 Stars in EU, all G in US, 6 Star in Japan.
> 
> I mean, if all of these are VW fault, then should they have any one of those or all of those failed badly as well?


There is one posdibility that VW cheat in China by selling sub standard product and got caught while other manufacterers do not, just like VW did with its emissions in USA. This time it wont get fined but the consumers will respond to them if this is confirmed.



Viet said:


> Who knows, maybe a chinese supplier delivers a cheap quality stuff to VW.
> I recently had issue with my Toyota. The underbody steel sheet had to be replaced. It turns out instead of steal, the sheet is made of aluminum. Some people are criminal.


Again, the steel from Chinese suppliers which is most important for the strength of the structure used by VW is also used by other manufacturers and their 30 million cars produced anually here... but only VW failed miserably... VW should give us the answer Instead of keep silent..and Let idiots like you giving your B.S. here...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GS Zhou

Viet said:


> Who knows, maybe a chinese supplier delivers a cheap quality stuff to VW.
> I recently had issue with my Toyota. The underbody steel sheet had to be replaced. It turns out instead of steal, the sheet is made of aluminum. Some people are criminal.


In your Toyota case, it is Toyota requests the supplier to offer the part in aluminum. It has nothing to do with the supplier. The supplier produces what the car company asks them to produce. That simple.



Viet said:


> Ok who is the supplier of this piece a pillar? a chinese company I assume. You should look at other possibilities.


Since A-pillar is almost the most important piece to crash safety, it is always designed and produced by OEM itself. The steel for making A-pillar comes from steel companies. But only the large & credible steel companies could be selected as the supplier. These large steel companies serve many OEMs simultaneously. But it is only Volkswagen to report A-pillar broken.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

GS Zhou said:


> A-pillar broken is rarely seen in car crash test. Such issue should be caused by the following reasons:
> 
> - Poor design, e.g. the front structure is not optimized for impact force absorb. It's a German-brand car. German are too proud to let others, especially if it is a country in their eyes is with an inferior auto industry, to interfere the German-brand car design. It's not difficult to imagine it.
> 
> - Using downgraded materials purposely. E.g. a harder steel grade should be chosen for the safety consideration, but the car company chooses the lower grade for cost control. Should not be surprised here considering VW needs to pay the diesel-gate scandal fine in US. A big amount of money, hence it wants to secure higher profits from its China business. Also the lack of side air curtain of Passat could be seen as another proof here.
> 
> - Using an unqualified supplier that fails to meet the quality standard. I cannot exclude the possibility here fully, to be very honest, because I don't know who exactly supplies the steel of the BIW (body-in-white) to SAIC-Volkswagen. However, considering A-pillar is the most important part to vehicle safety, steel for making A-pillar could only be sourced from super large & credible steel companies. And such steel companies usually serve a variety of different car OEMs. But A-pillar broken is TOO rare to see in crash test. Therefore I don't think it is the supplier's fault
> 
> - OEM's own mistake in manufacturing. SAIC-VW's past quality record is not bad. It's not the top-class in the industry, but acceptable. See the survey from JD Power. SAIC-VW's PP100 (problem per 100 cars) is 111, better than the industry average (116). So I don't think SAIC-VW's workers should be blamed for A-pillar broken, considering the "rareness" of A-pillar broken.
> https://china.jdpower.com/zh-hans/press-release/2019-china-vds-cn
> 
> Short summary: the Passat's A-pillar broken issue is more likely to be caused by poor design, or using a downgraded materials purposely. It's Volkswagen's responsibility, because sourcing and R&D is under its full control.


FAW's Toyotas and Toyotas from other smaller OEMs used to be scary shite in nineties too.

Imported kit Toyotas specially made for Chinese market used to be a big joke, because grey import Toyota's were like incomparable to ones imported officially. A same model could have had smaller stamped wheels, cloth interior that got torn in under a year, plastic panelling for everything, drum brakes, and few generations older engine.

The moment people got to really hate them, and Germans finally came, Toyota realised they are gonna be a toast, and started haphazardly fixing its brand, but it was too late for them.

I think the situation will be familiar to Pakistani readers. How Suzuki managed to sell you Mehran for nearly $10k for so long, is what we had with Toyota until the country got moderately rich.


----------



## Viet

GS Zhou said:


> In your Toyota case, it is Toyota requests the supplier to offer the part in aluminum. It has nothing to do with the supplier. The supplier produces what the car company asks them to produce. That simple.
> 
> 
> Since A-pillar is almost the most important piece to crash safety, it is always designed and produced by OEM itself. The steel for making A-pillar comes from steel companies. But only the large & credible steel companies could be selected as the supplier. These large steel companies serve many OEMs simultaneously. But it is only Volkswagen to report A-pillar broken.


Could be a construction error in my Toyota case. anyway after one failed attempt to fix it (by larger screws, no joke), I let that piece be replaced by my own cost. I told the dealer that is not acceptable.

VW has the policy of using identical platforms for all car variants, so including Golf, Audi, Scoda, etc. so If construction error then not just Passat is affected. Which sounds extremely unlikely but not impossible.


----------



## Stranagor

China's Car Sales Rose 40% Last Month From March, CAAM Predicts

XU WEI
DATE: 5 HOURS AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI







China's Car Sales Rose 40% Last Month From March, CAAM Predicts

(Yicai Global) May 7 -- China's automobile sales may have widened by 40 percent to 2 million units last month from a month earlier, *which is 0.9 percent more than a year ago*, Shanghai Securities News reported today, citing the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

From January to April, sales are expected to have decreased by 32 percent to 5.7 million units, the report added.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/china-car-sales-rose-40-last-month-from-march-caam-predicts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258881519558578178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

*China's Car Sales Log Second Month of Nearly 40% Rebound, CPCA Says*

ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE: 3 HOURS AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI





China's Car Sales Log Second Month of Nearly 40% Rebound, CPCA Says

(Yicai Global) May 11 -- China's auto market notched another month of fast recovery last month as the Covid-19 epidemic eases its grip on the country, according to an industry organization.

Passenger car sales rose by 37 percent to 1.4 million units in April from a month earlier, according to data that the China Passenger Car Association released today. That was the second straight month of sales rising by nearly 40 percent.

But when comparing to last year, those figures still look sluggish. From January to April, sales declined by 33 percent to 44.5 million units from a year ago. And last year was already abysmal for the auto market that entered a downturn for the first time in nearly two decades in 2018.

The domestic car market has entered a post-epidemic era this month, wrote CPCA's Secretary-General Cui Dongshu in the same press release. But the short-term outlook for the global economy is still bleak as car parts supply chains are disrupted amid worries about production and sales despite the gradually normalizing work conditions around the world, Cui added.

In April, China's market leaders included two joint ventures of Germany's Volkswagen Group. FAW-Volkswagen Automobile ranked No. 1, increasing its sales by 11 percent from a year ago to more than 162,300 units. SAIC Volkswagen Automotive was No. 2 and SAIC Motor followed after that.

Not all brands fared equally. Last month turned out to be one of the best times to buy a luxury vehicle due to discounts while such sales rose by 16 percent from a year ago.

New energy vehicle sales reached 64,000 units over the month. The market share of domestic NEV brands climbed to over 61 percent while BYD, FAW-Volkswagen, Changan Ford Automobile, Nio, and Lixiang Automotive were some of the most popular sellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*150 new Chinese-made electric buses put into operation in Chile*
Jul 2, 2020
New China TV

150 new Chinese-made electric buses have been put into operation in Chile's capital Santiago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Team Blue

I'm really interested in Chinese cars. I hope some models start making it to the states one day. Can only imagine how competitive they'd be on price.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283234846349942784World Economic Forum@wef

These driverless cars in Shanghai form the world's first 'robotaxi' fleet https://bit.ly/32jy4yK #artificialintelligence #transport



[URL='https://twitter.com/wef/status/1283234846349942784?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1283234846349942784%7Ctwgr%5E&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fs9e.github.io%2Fiframe%2Ftwitter.min.html1283234846349942784']11:00 AM · Jul 15, 2020[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295707276926386178Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

Shanghai’s first batch of electric heavy-duty trucks with swappable batteries arrived in the city’s Lingang New Area today along with a charging station. Lingang will invest USD28 million in 5,000 trucks and 30 stations over the next 5 years.




[URL='https://twitter.com/yicaichina/status/1295707276926386178?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1295707276926386178%7Ctwgr%5E&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fs9e.github.io%2Fiframe%2Ftwitter.min.html1295707276926386178']9:01 PM · Aug 18, 2020[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first battery swap standard led by NIO and BAIC passes review*
2020-08-18 20:48:05 GMT+8 | cnTechPost





A recommended national standard for electric vehicle battery swap safety requirements led by Beijing Electric Vehicle Co., Ltd. (BJEV), NIO, and China Automotive Technology and Research Center, has passed the review by the National Technical Committee of Auto Standardization.

The move will provide guidance for the development of electric vehicles with battery swap mode.

The standard takes the whole car, battery swap system, battery pack, battery swap mechanism, battery swap interface, and other key elements as the object of research.

It analyzes the potential failure modes in the battery swap process and vehicle operation, determines the general safety requirements, vehicle safety requirements and system component safety requirements for the battery swap model vehicle, and proposes corresponding test methods.




According to the standard, by analyzing the differences between different technical schemes, actual vehicle operation scenarios and operation data, the minimum number of battery swap requirements of 5,000 times (snap type) and 1,500 times (bolt type) are specified to ensure the safety of the user during the design life of the vehicle.

At present, the market adoption of battery swap supported vehicles has begun to take shape, with NIO and BJEV at the forefront, and a complete development path of battery swap mode has been formed.

Since this year, the battery swap model has received great support from the policy.

China's Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) has clearly pointed out that it should encourage the construction of battery swap infrastructure and speed up the interconnection and interoperability of battery swap facilities.

The National Energy Administration announced that it will actively support battery swap business model innovation, and effectively improve battery swap guarantee capacity.

Xin Guobin, the vice-minister of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, introduced the advantages of the battery swap model at a recent conference.

First, the battery swap mode of car-electricity separation can greatly reduce the cost of car purchases for consumers.

Second, the battery swap pool time is shorter than the time it takes to fill a tank of gas, which can increase the ease of travel for consumers.

Thirdly, centralized monitoring, maintenance, and management of batteries by battery operating companies are conducive to prolonging the life of power batteries and improving battery safety.

Fourthly, charging can be done using peak and valley discounted tariffs, thereby reducing charging costs.

Fifth, consumers can consider how much electricity to rent that day based on daily mileage and save energy.

Sixth, the battery swap model can also create new service industries, such as vehicles for a battery swap.

Under the favorable policy, Changan Automobile, Geely Automobile, and Dongfeng VOYAH all have the intention to carry out the battery swap mode.

It is clearly stated in the standard that the operation time required for a single battery swap is less than 5 minutes, which has obvious advantages inconvenience compared to charging mode.

However, although the safety requirements have been issued, the battery swap mode is still developed by each car company because the battery standard is not yet unified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296914978084184065

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Baidu’s Driverless Vehicle Tests in Beijing Can Now Take Passengers*
XU WEI
DATE: 6 HOURS AGO / SOURCE: YICAI



Baidu’s Driverless Vehicle Tests in Beijing Can Now Take Passengers​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 25 -- Baidu, the Chinese internet giant that is investing heavily in autonomous driving, has obtained permission from the Beijing government to start carrying passengers as it enters the second phase of its self-driving vehicle tests in the capital city.

Powered by Baidu's autonomous driving platform Apollo, the self-driving vehicles, which have a driver present, can now start ferrying passengers across 700 kilometers of test roads in the capital's Yizhuang, Haidian, Shunyi and other districts. The Beijing-based firm will also explore workable models for the large-scale deployment of driverless vehicles.

In December last year, Baidu became the first company to receive permits to test self-driving vehicles in Beijing while accompanied by a driver. Since then, the firm's test driving team has driven more than 519,000 kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Weichai Power Unveils First Over 50% Thermal Efficiency Diesel Motor*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE: AN HOUR AGO / SOURCE: YICAI





China’s Weichai Power Unveils First Over 50% Thermal Efficiency Diesel Motor​
(Yicai Global) Sept. 16 -- Weichai Power has successfully developed the world's first diesel engine with a thermal efficiency of over 50 percent. It also has the ability to put this motor into commercial production, the company announced at its new product launch today.

National internal combustion engine testing agency China Automotive Technology and Research Center and its German authoritative international counterpart TÜV SÜD awarded certification attesting to the 50.26 percent thermal efficiency of the engine at the ceremony, China's leading supplier of diesel engines and transmission systems said.

Weichai Power has solved a series of world-class problems such as high-efficiency combustion, low heat transfer, high reliability, low friction loss, low pollutant emissions and smart control while developing this new technology, the company said in its statement, which omitted details of its potential market.

Weichai Power shares rose 0.81 percent in Shenzhen [SHE:000338] to CNY15.02 (USD2.20) and fell 0.76 percent in Hong Kong [HKG:2338] to HKD15.64 (USD2.02) in late afternoon trading.

This historic breakthrough in diesel engine technology has set a new benchmark for the thermal efficiency of diesel engines globally and is key to the company's future marketing and operations, it said.

Thermal efficiency is a measure of the fuel consumption of internal combustion engines. The higher this is, the less fuel is used and thus the more energy saved and emissions reduced. Mainstream engines worldwide generally have 30 to 38 percent, but few boast over 40 percent.

Formed in 2002, Weichai Power is based in Weifang in eastern Shandong province. It researches, develops, manufactures and sells diesel engines for use in autos, ships and boats, and generators. State-backed Weichai Group is its majority shareholder.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295707276926386178Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Shanghai’s first batch of electric heavy-duty trucks with swappable batteries arrived in the city’s Lingang New Area today along with a charging station. Lingang will invest USD28 million in 5,000 trucks and 30 stations over the next 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL='https://twitter.com/yicaichina/status/1295707276926386178?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1295707276926386178%7Ctwgr%5E&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fs9e.github.io%2Fiframe%2Ftwitter.min.html1295707276926386178']9:01 PM · Aug 18, 2020[/URL]


Stupid bill gates claim electric truck is not possible. Is he out of times?


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *China’s Weichai Power Unveils First Over 50% Thermal Efficiency Diesel Motor*
> TANG SHIHUA
> DATE: AN HOUR AGO / SOURCE: YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s Weichai Power Unveils First Over 50% Thermal Efficiency Diesel Motor​
> (Yicai Global) Sept. 16 -- Weichai Power has successfully developed the world's first diesel engine with a thermal efficiency of over 50 percent. It also has the ability to put this motor into commercial production, the company announced at its new product launch today.
> 
> National internal combustion engine testing agency China Automotive Technology and Research Center and its German authoritative international counterpart TÜV SÜD awarded certification attesting to the 50.26 percent thermal efficiency of the engine at the ceremony, China's leading supplier of diesel engines and transmission systems said.
> 
> Weichai Power has solved a series of world-class problems such as high-efficiency combustion, low heat transfer, high reliability, low friction loss, low pollutant emissions and smart control while developing this new technology, the company said in its statement, which omitted details of its potential market.
> 
> Weichai Power shares rose 0.81 percent in Shenzhen [SHE:000338] to CNY15.02 (USD2.20) and fell 0.76 percent in Hong Kong [HKG:2338] to HKD15.64 (USD2.02) in late afternoon trading.
> 
> This historic breakthrough in diesel engine technology has set a new benchmark for the thermal efficiency of diesel engines globally and is key to the company's future marketing and operations, it said.
> 
> Thermal efficiency is a measure of the fuel consumption of internal combustion engines. The higher this is, the less fuel is used and thus the more energy saved and emissions reduced. Mainstream engines worldwide generally have 30 to 38 percent, but few boast over 40 percent.
> 
> Formed in 2002, Weichai Power is based in Weifang in eastern Shandong province. It researches, develops, manufactures and sells diesel engines for use in autos, ships and boats, and generators. State-backed Weichai Group is its majority shareholder.


Hope it can be apply to military too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309122114444759050

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*5G driverless mining trucks go on trial in central China's Anhui*
2020-10-12 20:15:58 GMT+8 | cnTechPost

Supported by the mine's 5G network, the first two open-pit 5G unmanned mining trucks in central China's Anhui Province went online for trial operation, according to local media Anhui Daily.

China Baowu Masteel Group, in cooperation with China Telecom Anhui and ZTE, recently completed the deployment of sunken 5G MEC (Mobile Edge Computing) servers at the Nanshan Mine of Baosteel Resources' Masteel.

The launch of the 5G driverless mine car is an important step towards intelligent manufacturing using 5G technology, which fully utilizes the advantages of 5G high speed, low latency, and large capacity to transform the existing mining and other production modes.

The project uses 5G low-latency technology to establish a 5G intelligent dispatch system, a collaborative loading and unloading system, an emergency takeover system, and comprehensive use of unmanned aerial inspection, VR real-field observation of the mine pit, high-definition wireless video monitoring, and other technologies, which is expected to realize unmanned intelligent production in traditional mines.

Nanshan Mine is an open-pit iron ore mine located in Maanshan City. After the driverless mine car comes online, Nanshan Mine realizes the mixed operation of unmanned and manned multiple mine cars in the metallurgical open-pit mine.

The unmanned trucks are loaded, transported, and unloaded without manual operation, which solves the problem of personal safety and health of traditional mine workers, effectively cuts labor costs, improves production efficiency, and protects the environment.

In May 2019, China’s first 5G driverless mining truck was put into operation by Baotou Steel.



(File photo of a 5G driverless mining truck of Baotou Steel)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*
Nio Becomes China's Most Valuable Listed Carmaker as Output Hits Record High*

TANG SHIHUA
DATE: 20 HOURS AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI





Nio Becomes China's Most Valuable Listed Carmaker as Output Hits Record High

(Yicai Global) Oct. 30 -- Nio, an electric car startup that ran up a financial red flag at the end of last year, has just become China’s most valuable publicly traded automaker after hitting a key production milestone.
Dubbed the Tesla of China, Nio’s shares [NYSE: NIO] jumped over 16 percent in New York yesterday to an historic high of USD32.20. The rally came on the same day as the Shanghai-based company hit a monthly production record of 5,000 units, according to media outlet the Paper.

At USD43.6 billion, Nio’s market cap now surpasses that of SAIC Motor, China’s leading maker of gas-fueled cars. Shares of Nio, which went public in the US in September 2018, have gained in value more than seven times this year as the company boosted production and sales.

The first Chinese maker of upscale new energy vehicles, it has raised billions of dollars more this year from investors and the sale of additional shares after announcing in December that it lacked the funds to finance itself for another year. In February, it secured CNY10 billion (USD1.5 billion) from the Hefei city government, after which the firm decided to build its Chinese headquarters in the eastern city.

Nio delivered nearly 26,400 vehicles in the first three quarters of the year, which is more than it did during the entire of 2019. Its sales have risen every month since March. In September, it delivered a record 4,700-plus units, more than double that from a year earlier. 

Founded in 2014, Nio has debuted two models after its first sport-utility vehicle Nio ES8 in late 2017.









Nio Becomes China's Most Valuable Listed Carmaker as Output Hits Record High






www.yicaiglobal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Changan NIO in hiring spree as Changan advances high-end brand development*

2020-12-10 6:59:03 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
0 0






Changan NIO is hiring for a number of positions in Chongqing, Nanjing and Shanghai as it aggressively pursues the development of its premium brand.

Chinese media outlet nbd.com.cn quoted a Changan employee as saying, "Currently, the development of the premium brand is progressing step by step, and the project is codenamed E11 within Changan."

At the same time, Changan has stepped up its "recruiting" efforts. According to the report, since December, Changan NIO New Energy Vehicle Technology has posted numerous job openings in Shanghai, Nanjing, and Jiangbei, Chongqing, for positions such as site manager, production and purchasing manager, and director of smart grid connectivity.

It is worth mentioning that in the job description for the "Senior Manager of Refined Processes" position, Changan NIO requires candidates to have at least 3 years of experience working on a project in a refined process for a luxury automotive brand (Audi, Lexus, etc.).

This is in line with Changan's premium brand positioning and indicates that the Changan NIO will remain one of the vehicles for Changan's new premium brand, the report said.

When Changan NIO was founded, the joint venture announced that the new company would be located in Nanjing's Jiangning Development Zone, with a total investment of 5 billion yuan and construction starting the same year.

*According to Changan NIO's previous disclosure, the first product jointly built with Huawei and CATL has completed its initial R&D work and will enter mass production soon.*

From the recruitment information launched so far, the new high-end brand is still dominated by Changan. "The high-end brand we are jointly building with Huawei and CATL is the same high-end brand AB that was previously planned in the brand structure," said Changan to nod.com.cn.

In April 2018, while announcing the "Third Innovation and Entrepreneurship Plan", Changan reorganized its brands to form a brand system consisting of Changan, Oushang, Kaicheng and the premium brand (tentatively named AB).

As Changan, Huawei and CATL launch their joint high-end branding program, NIO's stay or departure has become the focus of attention.

In June, NIO founder William Li Bin stepped down as chairman of Changan NIO and was replaced by Tan Benhong, Changan's executive vice president. At that time, Changan increased its capital to 95.38 percent, leaving Changan NIO with a 4.62 percent stake in the company.

Subsequently, Changan then stated in its 2020 semi-annual report, "During the reporting period, Changan acquired Changan NIO, bringing the company into the scope of consolidated financial statements."
When Changan NIO was founded, Changan and NIO each held 45% of the shares, with the other 10% to be held by management and used to attract talent. But now that NIO's stake in Changan NIO is less than 5 percent, its exit is seen as probable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China automaker CRRC.EV exports buses to ROK*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-24 10:20:34_|_Editor: huaxia_

CHANGSHA, Dec. 24 (Xinhua) -- Chinese vehicle maker CRRC Electric Vehicle Co., Ltd. (CRRC.EV) has exported a batch of 11-meter electric buses with intelligent control to the Republic of Korea, according to the company.

In white-and-green stripes, the vehicles are equipped with a number of intelligent and security facilities to improve overall operational efficiency.

The company said the vehicles have long endurance with low energy consumption and are equipped with a cloud-based purification system that can be remotely launched for disinfection.

According to Yan Zhenhong, deputy general manager of the company's overseas business department, the program took eight months from establishing cooperation intention to delivering prototypes.

CRRC.EV was established in 2007 by CRRC, the world's largest supplier of rail transit equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-made autonomous bus enters French market*
Jan 7, 2021
New China TV

A 12-meter-long China-made autonomous bus has been permitted for use on open roads i

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

The number of registered new energy vehicles (NEVs) in China was 4.92 million by the end of 2020, an increase of nearly 30 percent year on year, statistics by the Ministry of Public Security showed Friday.

China saw robust growth in the number of registered NEVs, with more than 1 million additions in each of the past three years.

NEVs currently account for 1.75 percent of China's registered automobiles that number 281 million. Of the NEVs, 81.32 percent are pure electric vehicles.

The number of Chinese cities with more than 1 million registered automobiles increased by four to 70 in 2020, according to the ministry.



http://t.m.china.org.cn/convert/c_zHJt09lr.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Geely's Flying Car Prepares to Land in US Next Year*
> LIAO SHUMIN
> DATE : DEC 17 2018/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geely's Flying Car Prepares to Land in US Next Year​
> (Yicai Global) Dec. 17 -- Chinese carmaker Geely Holding Group has revealed plans to launch its first flying car in the US next year through unit Terrafugia and has started accepting pre-orders.
> 
> Terrafugia has already successfully tested several prototype models, Hong Kong newspaper Ta Kung Pao reported Geely Senior Manager for Media Relations Gao Po as saying, adding that the Massachusetts-based unit aims to debut the world's first vertical take-off and landing flying car in 2023.
> 
> The subsidiary aims to achieve annual sales of 3 million vehicles by 2020, the report said, adding that a time frame for a China launch is still in the works.
> 
> The two-seater model named Transition uses a folding wing to switch between ground driving and air flight modes in less than one minute. A four-cylinder turbocharged petrol engine provides a 640-kilometer range and a top speed of 160 kilometers per hour. Transition requires a take-off distance of 425 meters.
> 
> The development of Transition has been a joint effort between personnel in the US and China, Gao added.
> 
> Founded in 2006 by five Massachusetts Institute of Technology graduates, Terrafugia was acquired by Geely in November last year.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352582860708966400Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

Transition (TF-1), @GeelyGlobal's flying car, has been granted permission to take to the skies by the US Federal Aviation Administration, the Chinese automaker said today. It is the FAA's first airworthiness certificate for a hybrid car/plane.




7:44 PM · Jan 22, 2021


----------



## tower9

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352582860708966400Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Transition (TF-1), @GeelyGlobal's flying car, has been granted permission to take to the skies by the US Federal Aviation Administration, the Chinese automaker said today. It is the FAA's first airworthiness certificate for a hybrid car/plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:44 PM · Jan 22, 2021


This is just a small plane. What's the big deal?


----------



## JSCh

tower9 said:


> This is just a small plane. What's the big deal?


千里之行始于足下

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's first autonomous bus line debuts*
By TAN YINGZI and DENG RUI in Chongqing | China Daily | Updated: 2021-04-16 09:10



Passengers board an autonomous bus in Chongqing. [Photo by WANG QUANCHAO/XINHUA]

China's first autonomous bus line started commercial operations in Yongchuan district of Chongqing on Monday with passengers boarding a red Baidu Robobus bus for city trips.

"I did not expect the bus to run so smoothly. There was no shaking or any sudden braking," a middle-aged woman passenger told Chongqing Morning Post. "The seats are very comfortable and I will certainly take the bus again."

Robobus, developed by Chinese tech giant Baidu, is a Level-4 autonomous driving bus. It is 5.9 meters long and can carry 19 passengers at a cruise speed of 40 to 60 kilometers per hour. Level-4 autonomy means that the vehicle can drive autonomously in most conditions without a human driver.

Baidu is using three buses for trips on the 10-km two-way bus route, which has four stops. The interior of the bus is similar to normal ones and passengers can use their bus cards as well. A safety monitor is present in the driver's seat for use in case of emergency, but the actual driving is done by the artificial intelligence system.

"The launch of China's first autonomous bus line marks a major breakthrough in the commercialization of autonomous driving technology in the country," said Li Zhenyu, corporate vice-president of Baidu and general manager of the company's intelligent driving group.

In 2019, Yongchuan, a key connecting point in Chengdu and Chongqing Economic Circle, built the Western China Autonomous Driving Open Test Base with Baidu.

Baidu has been investing in autonomous driving since 2013. Its Apollo is the world's leading open platform for autonomous driving, with more than 210 partners, 55,000 global developers and 700,000 lines of open-source code. The tech giant is also one of several Chinese technology companies that have launched autonomous taxi services for the public.

"The Robobus line will cover all of the district in the future and Yongchuan will become a national model for demonstration and application of autonomous driving," said Teng Hongwei, Party secretary of Yongchuan district.

The district will look to team up with leading AI companies for smart transport and medical pilot projects, Teng said.

As a driverless bus for open road operations, Robobus can easily cope with the bus station scenes and the complex urban road conditions, and fully meet the needs for normal public transport operations, according to Xiong Zupin, Chongqing manager of the company's intelligent driving group.

Passengers can also book a ride on the Robobus through mobile phone applications such as Apollo Go, Baidu Map and Yongchuan Public Service.
As the gateway to Southwest China and a major industrial base, Chongqing boasts one of the world's largest IT industrial clusters and one of the largest auto manufacturing bases in the country. It aims to build itself into a renowned smart city and a smart manufacturing powerhouse.

According to consulting firm McKinsey, China has the potential to become the world's largest market for autonomous vehicles. McKinsey estimates that autonomous driving vehicles will account for more than 40 percent of the new vehicle sales in the world's largest auto market by 2040.


----------



## JSCh

Baidu rolls out paid driverless taxi service in Beijing


Chinese tech giant Baidu rolled out its paid driverless taxi service on Sunday, making it the first company to commercialize autonomous driving operations in China.




techxplore.com


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

